# What bike did you work on today?



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 5, 2019)

Show a bike you wrenched on today. Maybe show what you repaired or upgraded, be creative! Maybe show a bit of custom tweaking you are proud of! I’ll start off with this:

Disassembled a Persons 331 tombstone and made a bracket to fit my Dayton Huffman.Below is a mock up as I finish it.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Nov 5, 2019)

I am actually rearranging stuff in my basement. My basement is fully-concreted with about 60% of it being crawl space.
I am putting the “scatter” of various bikes into one location.
The first pix is my fully original 1970 Stingray fenderless 5-speed and a 1967 original paint Murray Wildcat 3-speed.
The second pix is the start of reassembly on a 1962 Schwinn American. I had assembled some nice pieces over the years and I have a close friend who owns a body shop.
Frame was total stripped, prepped and shot with multiple coats of GM Tuxedo Black. Taking my time with the reassembly.
Also “unearthed” a Schwinn Twinn, a Town & Country trike, a later year Typhoon and another fully painted/ready to assemble ‘75 Stingray coaster.....
Surprising the stuff you find after 20-25+ years..!!!!


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 6, 2019)

My newly acquired Continental that had some chips and years  of gunk stuck on the paint. It actually cleaned up very well and had some paint chips needing touching up only.

Ridiculous high price of the old Schwinn colors on eBay inspired me to mix my own enamel Kool Lemon paint. After some experimentation mixing two shades of yellow I got a perfect match. I used one of my air brushes to touch up certain areas. Now to let it cure and then I will shoot some clear enamel for extra protection. I will then wax it once the clear cures getting an even shine on the paint. 
This area had some paint loss





























Some parts I left as is cause the wheels and bolts will be covering them. I’m not going for the pristine mint look rather some wear here and there. I ride all my bikes so some wear and patina looks good to me.
The third picture shows the bottom left side of the fork where there was one ugly 4-5” long X 1/4” wide scratch exposing the red oxide primer. Now it got covered up completely and looks perfect.


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 6, 2019)

No work, just trying to organize the bike room. Here are the "D" bikes:


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Nov 6, 2019)

Changed out the rear fender on my 58 Corvette. A lot more work than it seems like. The replacement fender had a few less dings on it, plus it also had a single hole to mount the correct reflector.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 7, 2019)

Been doing some work on this recently acquired 55 Raleigh Deluxe Sports. I can't stand gumwall tires so put the original front wheel back on with some new black Kendas. Gave it my special hand rubbed oil treatment to clean/brighten it up a bit. Also a longer seatpost with proper Brooks B72 were added.








This bike was owned by a lifelong mechanic and is in pretty good riding shape as found. Just getting it more to my liking. Came equipped with hybrid drivetrain. Still need to make some small adjustments and fine tune. Hoping to have it ready for Tweed Ride Denver on Saturday night!


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 7, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> View attachment 1091920
> 
> Been doing some work on this recently acquired 55 Raleigh Deluxe Sports. I can't stand gumwall tires so put the original front wheel back on with some new black Kendas. Gave it my special hand rubbed oil treatment to clean/brighten it up a bit. Also a longer seatpost with proper Brooks B72 were added.
> View attachment 1091922
> ...




That is my birth year and looks brand new at 64 years old! Great looking ride!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks @Ernbar! I need to do some homework on this one with the 2 speed cog on a Sturmey AW dated 54    10. It has a Shimano 600 Arabesque derailleur controlled by a thumb shifter. Really digging the 3TTT bar and stem installed by the PO! Gives the bike a "purposeful" look.  Still need to swap brake levers over since it is set up moto style, then dial in the brakes to be able to go for a spin. Can't wait to take it for a spin!



(Pic taken before some cleaning)


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 8, 2019)

Finished up the persons tombstone today. When I reassembled the glass back in the metal casing I added a little felt to the back to make a tight fit so the glass can’t rattle in the casing. I try to remedy all rattling for a smooth rider!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 9, 2019)

Been fiddling with the 55 Raleigh the past few nights trying to get it up to snuff and ready to ride!








Didn't have time to get in a good test ride to take it to the Denver Tweed Ride tonight to feel safe. Should be just fine but fixing a bike in the dark isn't ideal...

Think I'll play it safe and ride the Mead.




Whatever I ride will be surrounded by a 10'-12' halo of disco ball effect.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 9, 2019)

Just an old bike.
Fix one thing and focus on the next.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 9, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> My newly acquired Continental that had some chips and years  of gunk stuck on the paint. It actually cleaned up very well and had some paint chips needing touching up only.
> 
> Ridiculous high price of the old Schwinn colors on eBay inspired me to mix my own enamel Kool Lemon paint. After some experimentation mixing two shades of yellow I got a perfect match. I used one of my air brushes to touch up certain areas. Now to let it cure and then I will shoot some clear enamel for extra protection. I will then wax it once the clear cures getting an even shine on the paint.
> This area had some paint loss
> ...




You have the cereal license plates.  I have the whole collection.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 9, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Been fiddling with the 55 Raleigh the past few nights trying to get it up to snuff and ready to ride!
> View attachment 1092985
> 
> View attachment 1092986
> ...




Your Raleigh is first rate.  I love each of mine.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 10, 2019)

Thank you @Goldenrod! They are well made machines and really looking forward to riding this one in this configuration. Probably going to put me in a lightweight habit for a little while.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 10, 2019)

replacing the old spokes...inspecting.. repacking the cassette with  grease on my 52 hetchins project...


----------



## PennyWiser (Nov 10, 2019)

Today I've decided to repair my old friend Breezer Cloud 9, so, today I tried to get rid of the rust on its frame. I think, it's the first step to its renovation.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 11, 2019)

Did a "rustoration" on this '50 Higgins that belonged to the owner's dad. Once he picks out grips and a saddle he should be riding again...


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 11, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> Did a "rustoration" on this '50 Higgins that belonged to the owner's dad. Once he picks out grips and a saddle he should be riding again...
> View attachment 1093841



is that fork bent?
orisit the angle of the photo?


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 11, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> is that fork bent?
> orisit the angle of the photo?



no bend...angle of photo...but ya never know! Thanks!


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 11, 2019)

Done with this rim......it’s  laced up and cleaned.... trued up...now it rolls smooth and straight as glass... set up my shifters and derailure for now.  So on to the next part shifting. :0:0


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 30, 2019)

I’m going to grease this thing up. I was selling it but I’m glad I ended up keeping it.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 8, 2019)

It's that time of year. Snow tire swap on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. A bit noisy but rides very smooth.
Hammerhead


----------



## Chuck S (Dec 8, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Finished up the persons tombstone today. When I reassembled the glass back in the metal casing I added a little felt to the back to make a tight fit so the glass can’t rattle in the casing. I try to remedy all rattling for a smooth rider!
> View attachment 1092631View attachment 1092632



What is the purpose of that squiggly tail at the bottom of the fender? Nice looking bike.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 8, 2019)

Chuck S said:


> What is the purpose of that squiggly tail at the bottom of the fender? Nice looking bike.



drop stand clip, similar to this one.


----------



## Chuck S (Dec 8, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> drop stand clip, similar to this one.View attachment 1107331



Thanks for the reply. That totally makes sense. I thought it was like a rat tail thing, kind of like the Enco Tiger Tails I had when I was a kid. Still learning about these old bikes.
Chuck S


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 8, 2019)

Chuck S said:


> Thanks for the reply. That totally makes sense. I thought it was like a rat tail thing, kind of like the Enco Tiger Tails I had when I was a kid. Still learning about these old bikes.
> Chuck S



a Tiger Tail?

like this?


----------



## Chuck S (Dec 8, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> a Tiger Tail?
> 
> like this?
> 
> View attachment 1107382



Yep. My Dad brought one home after getting gas. I put it on the back of my siisy bar on the Stingray seat we had fitted to an old ( in 1965) 20" I think Hawthorne bike. Haven't seen one of those in a long time. Cool bike!
 Chuck S


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 8, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> It's that time of year. Snow tire swap on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. A bit noisy but rides very smooth.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1107289
> 
> ...




    Smart Move in your neck of the woods .     That's part of the beauty of having an open wheel bike !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 8, 2019)

Helping a friend with a 20" Murray .  Yesterday and this Morning .    Upgrades :    Changed out crappy pedals for better set - - - Took off Single Side Tassels and Put used tassels into Both grips .  Added a little Bulb horn to the handlebars .  Cleaned up and installed Training Wheel set up .   I think it looks MUCH better.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 8, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Helping a friend with a 20" Murray .  Yesterday and this Morning .    Upgrades :    Changed out crappy pedals for better set - - - Took off Single Side Tassels and Put used tassels into Both grips .  Added a little Bulb horn to the handlebars .  Cleaned up and installed Training Wheel set up .   I think it looks MUCH better.
> 
> View attachment 1107410
> 
> ...



Wow those tires and rims and the seat are in great shape. The streamers and pin stripes on the rims tie in with the hot rod training wheels. Hope you find a kiddo who will appreciate it.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes , Will be looking for a new home .  Doing a little research and sending some questions to a few who know about these .  Trying to figure out the BEST  end result for this little survivor .    Definitely  needs a service on rear hub and chain !!       It needs a good home .    BONUS here :   In trade for my help and Parts gifted , I was given the little Delta Cadilight Jr that was on the bike originally .    That put a big smile on my face !


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey what do you guys think? Tan cruiser tires with original chrome hoops that are in rough condition? Wide handlebars, 28”? I just gave it a coat of linseed oil. I really like the look of this bike.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 11, 2019)

jacob9795 said:


> I really like the look of this bike.





                    I do too.          It Has A LOT of personality .    Get That Bad Boy On The Road !!


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 24, 2019)

I’m going to go with these tires and hoops just the way they are except swap the hubs out with ND. I swapped the bars and stem out for longhorns and the reversed stem. The headlight needs to be pushed down toward the road ; just doing a mock fit before I take it apart


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 26, 2019)

About to put this little guy back together.



Need to sort through some blackwall tires to see if anything is usable. I have a few sets of new whitewalls but prefer black for this one.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 28, 2019)

*I have been  chasing this Cladder Sound on our 37 Shelby ,,,Flyer Badged for a while.Slow day at work,so busted a move on the bottom bracket,,and low and behold,,I found the culprit,,,2nd picture down,,,needless to say ,,had to walk home from work,2 blocks,,,and now I reckon,I am looking for this ,,and the rest of the BB bearings








*


----------



## Sven (Dec 28, 2019)

Utilizing my '71 womens Varsity as a truing stand, and the smell of boiled linseed oil, I built up the wheels for my coppertone  '64 Varsity Tourist. I added the "coppergold" nipples for a little bling.
If all goes planned , a Bikehand truing stand will be forthcoming. 











My homemade " RJ the bike guy" dishing 
tool.



Maybe a Bikehand dishing tool will be in order as well.


----------



## JRE (Dec 28, 2019)

Worked on the 37 Shelby today and got my matching paint chain guard in the mail.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 29, 2019)

Mercury


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 31, 2019)

Worked on this long spring for my 37 Mercury


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 31, 2019)

*Picked this Michigan City Excelsior on Friday wasn't looking for a early bicycle - but ....*
_*
So I had to dial in all the details on her before the maiden voyage as the new caretaker -- Bicycle was decent - but it's all in the details as they say ..... with great odd color kind of a moss green Harley bicycle color original paint on her with the red & Kelly green graphics with black pins -- super odd super cool 

Started off by rebuilt the pedals with new replacement pedal blocks in off white new bearings / grease -- new replacement grips -- fauxed in the Velocity Blunt wheels to match better than they did & replaced the bearings & front axel on thing vintage front hub - rebuilt the New Departure rear hub & replaced the brake arm with the earlier brake arm ( still not correct for the year but good for the shake down ride to be replaced later )  - pinstriped the wheel set -- overspray removal on frame & fenders -- overspray removal of silver paint on bars --  replaced the seat post with a longer one to raise the seat to a better riding position -- custom painted a aluminum CYCLONE COASTER license plate to match the theme -- added a faceted jeweled reflector to the back fender & one of Joes Hula Girls for the finishing touch -- 
*_
*Maiden Voyage went perfect on this early machine Sunday - Another Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 1, 2020)

Working on my western flyer today. I can’t believe how well the ultrasonic cleaner works. I took this rusty stiff old chain and did the following: soaked in toluene over night then set it in the ultrasonic cleaner at 40C with a bit of acid mixed in the water then took a brass bristled brush and scrubbed lightly. I rinsed it in wd40 then soaked it in oil
@Mr. Monkeyarms 
@KingSized HD


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 1, 2020)

Good stuff @jacob9795 !! Can't wait to start using mine!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 2, 2020)

Still pecking away on this Spyder.   












Was hoping to have it done yesterday but was distracted by "News Year, News Radio Marathon" on Antenna TV channel while sipping cappucino in bed and got a late start. Forgot how funny that show was!


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 3, 2020)

I got the horn working on the Shelby, it’s really loud; rolled the rear fender, rebuilt the hubs, and chased the threads on the steerer tube.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 4, 2020)

Speed O Byke # 2 original, some NOS aftermarket tires arrived. 

Mike


----------



## JRE (Jan 4, 2020)

Put the Drop stand clip on my Shelby. Next is installing the Drop Stand when I get it in the mail.


----------



## tech549 (Jan 4, 2020)

was messing around with these lights for my 35 rollfast finally installed them ,got the lens from fellow caber tankalot,and another on the way from mr bike,thanks CABERS


----------



## tech549 (Jan 4, 2020)

added a toolbox troxel to the wife L-1 almost complete now!!!


----------



## iceman (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi, 

today I worked on this old English bike, I have no idea of the year or make. Had to rebuild the the freewheel as the pawl springs had stretched over the years. Made new ones from bobby pins. I took it for a ride, it works well.


----------



## iceman (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2020)

Today I pumped up the tires on 6 bikes, a 53 Phantom, 61 and 62 Continental, 62 Corvette 5 speed, 55 Corvette Double Down Tube and 61 Fair Lady. That's about all I can handle in a day.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 6, 2020)

Finally got this Spyder ready for it's first ride since probably the '70's. Quickly found that I need to find a shorter crank....




It had a 115mm crank, just barely longer than the chainring. Tried a 175mm crank. Too long. No biggie. 20 minutes(when I have it) will have that issue resolved.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 8, 2020)

Well I’m not going for perfection here but I wanted to blend the fender tip in on my old Shelby. Then I finished the brackets for my dog’s box. I’m calling this one done, it rides really smooth. I’ve had fun tinkering in the garage


----------



## iceman (Jan 8, 2020)

I put new tires and a new chain on this old spyder. Also had to reglue a pad to the shoe on the drum brake and Adjust the derailer with a small hammer. I will find out how well it worked when the snow is gone. And I added the goofy golf ball valve caps


----------



## iceman (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 9, 2020)

Worked on destroying the rest of my hearing.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 9, 2020)

Sven said:


> Worked on destroying the rest of my hearing.
> View attachment 1121298



I too, lost the valve cap race a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## SKPC (Jan 10, 2020)

Here is a good straight  30's Shelby fork!.  Special design sastrugi-style.  Tracks straight and looks great! Actually, this is the result after an accident and after I disassembled the bike.   If anyone has a mens or women's flat crowned Shelby fork that is straight and undamaged,  let me know..thanks..pete


----------



## Sandman (Jan 10, 2020)

Converting 20" Road Master to skip tooth and prewar German NOS tricycle pedals . Didn't realize thay were 9/16" thread .
So I went ahead and drilled and tap also had to make minor adjustments to make sprocket fit . One step forward  = two steps
back .


----------



## Gary Eye (Jan 12, 2020)

Working on what may be a late'30s New World Schwinn that has rear track tips. Serial #C3700, pinned cranks, Cyclo 2-wire derailleur with a 3-speed cluster. No telling what this orphan was but it's going back on the road somehow!


----------



## John G04 (Jan 12, 2020)

Cleaned the dirty white paint off the handlebars of my 41. Paint remover and steel brush and 90 percent of the paint came right off! Just waiting on the front wheel in shipping and need to rewire the train light and its done!


----------



## Barto (Jan 12, 2020)

Got this drop stand with ears from a Caber and put it on my Snyder framed Rat Rod.  Bike should have ears on the rear fender bracket but I've yet to find a set so these fit the bill.  One downfall is the stand interferes with these killer hubcaps so I gotta shim the hub cap bracket out a bit.

This started as a Frame from a Caber.... Gonna put a 50s style battery box under the seat, add a drop stand clip off the rear fender, hook up the speedo, service everything and rebuild the Shock Ease front end.  I have a 2 speed and front brake I would like to put on but I'm waiting for a nicer more origiinal bike to put them on.....it will be cool.  I'm also kicking around finding a damaged rear carrier (original to this year Snyder) and cut the middle out and weld the two ends.....make it super short







Bart


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 12, 2020)

Beryl.


----------



## Mr.RED (Jan 12, 2020)

Today I finished my 1984 Trek 720 Mustacho ride pretty much Rivendell inspired all rounder.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 23, 2020)

Lacing a set of wheels for my WF


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 25, 2020)

I finished the back wheel today


----------



## dogdart (Jan 26, 2020)

Got my front wheel laced and just need to put a chain on and tighten everything up. Can't wait for some riding weather


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 26, 2020)

dogdart said:


> Got my front wheel laced and just need to put a chain on and tighten everything up. Can't wait for some riding weatherView attachment 1130112



Did you go with a drop stand instead of the kickstand?


----------



## dogdart (Jan 26, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> Did you go with a drop stand instead of the kickstand?



Yes I did


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Jan 26, 2020)

Im working on trying to decide what to do with this 26 single. It has a crusty hoop but no real rust on the ND-W hub or spokes. I tested a nut from a Monark ND wheel on the axle and it doesnt fit so Im thinking its 28 for Schwinn. The hoop isnt tubular tho so Im a little unclear on the specs for this wheel. 

Ok now that we're all caught up, my question is obviously to clean or not to clean? 
The severity of the rust is making me lean towards cleaning it but what do you guys think? 
Plus if anyone knows what hoop this is(not a schwinn guy, I have no clue) Id appreciate any info on the hoop. 
The result Im after isnt really which option would make it worth the most, more like which option is likely to have the most broad appeal so as to have the largest possible pool of potential buyers


Also, If anyone has a match for it I'd be open to working a deal in either direction


----------



## Boris (Jan 26, 2020)

Pirate of the Plains said:


> Im working on trying to decide what to do with this 26 single. It has a crusty hoop but no real rust on the ND-W hub or spokes. I tested a nut from a Monark ND wheel on the axle and it doesnt fit so Im thinking its 28 for Schwinn. The hoop isnt tubular tho so Im a little unclear on the specs for this wheel.
> 
> Ok now that we're all caught up, my question is obviously to clean or not to clean?
> The severity of the rust is making me lean towards cleaning it but what do you guys think?
> ...





Pretty sure it's postwar Cleveland Welding. I have to get off the computer now but will get back to you later with more info and photos on the single rear that I just cleaned in similar condition (came out fairly decent).


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Jan 26, 2020)

Im picking up what youre puttin down! 
Lets fudgein mate bro!..I may need to work on my phrasing


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 26, 2020)

Working on a 1940 schwinn dx with a c/bc paint scheme. The fenders were toast so I did some magic on my English wheel!! Ta dah!!! Ready to go back on!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 26, 2020)

Well today here in The Beautiful CLEVELAND Ohio is cloudy & rain. 
Sporadic, I decided To take care 
Of these beautiful bike. 

And finally finish adjust here and there 
The ( Elusive) & almost  Impossible 
Tooo find ( CWC)( B.D.S) another step to 

Get closer and closer the way I want this 
Machine and I can't wait for the good weather to ride on Not Hidden....

And always first, Thanks Jesus for always, blessing me my family & Friends.


----------



## Boris (Jan 26, 2020)

Pirate of the Plains said:


> Im picking up what youre puttin down!
> Lets !^@#in mate bro!..I may need to work on my phrasing




Cleveland Welding for sure. I have these same rims on a couple of my original postwar Roadmasters. Maybe my rim wasn't quite as crusty as yours, but pretty close. Most of the rust scraped off with a #16 X-Acto blade. Didn't mind using WD 40 and some steel wool because minor dulling would hardly be noticeable on this rim. and finished off with some wadded up tin foil. You could stick it in some oxalic acid and probably get some pretty good results, but I like to scrape rust.


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Jan 26, 2020)

Ya thats my thinking exactly but I always hear "leave the patina" so I thought I might solicit some alternative view points before I do anything. For me thats not an attractive patina and Im pretty sure It'll be 100% rust free when Im done, these 2 hoops were just as bad last week


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 27, 2020)

Felixnegron said:


> Well today here in The Beautiful CLEVELAND Ohio is cloudy & rain.
> Sporadic, I decided To take care
> Of these beautiful bike.
> 
> ...



? 
Such a cool bike!! Any pics of the front view


----------



## Sven (Jan 27, 2020)

Mr.RED said:


> Today I finished my 1984 Trek 720 Mustacho ride pretty much Rivendell inspired all rounder.
> 
> View attachment 1123085
> 
> View attachment 1123086



Those are some crazy bars!


----------



## Sven (Jan 27, 2020)

PlasticNerd said:


> Working on a 1940 schwinn dx with a c/bc paint scheme. The fenders were toast so I did some magic on my English wheel!! Ta dah!!! Ready to go back on! View attachment 1130188
> View attachment 1130189
> 
> View attachment 1130190
> ...



Excellent job


----------



## Sven (Jan 27, 2020)

Got the Schwalbe tires put on and the wheels on my 64. Still a lot of work to be done.


Also monkeying around with the "saddle bag" and hoop support



Guess I'll be fixing a flat on the 55 vette tomorrow.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 28, 2020)

1977 Schwinn 20" Typhoon... spiffing it up for our booth next week at the Hurricane Coaster show...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 28, 2020)

36 Shelby Fork 


F£><~|||\*>}{|, B£>>~|##{|


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 28, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> 36 Shelby Fork View attachment 1131296
> F£><~|||\*>}{|, B£>>~|##{|
> 
> View attachment 1131297



Ah the old breakaway stem...


----------



## Nashman (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm putting together that cool Elgin that was advertised on the Cabe with the notched horntank and the Halloween colors. It's going to be fun. I'll put a few upgrades/changes ( nos diamond chain, vintage pedals.....an Elgin rolling speedo etc., but it's a real nice bike and will be appreciated and ridden. It's come from Georgia to Winnipeg, Canada. The herd of bikes welcome it to my collection. Thanks P.H.

I just put a 24 of Rolling Rock into my 50's model 44 Coke machine to make sure I don't go thirsty. At 10 cents a beer, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 29, 2020)

For a new customer...

































And for Serge some dropouts to Vaujours!





Another two Westfields on their way back forward, it's been a good day!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 29, 2020)

That’s really awesome, Nate! Someone is going to be very happy with your effort in helping them with their project!


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 30, 2020)

I dialed in the bottom half of the bike. I need to finish the front end and saddle.I might straighten the rack up a bit more


----------



## Nashman (Jan 30, 2020)

Done the Elgin,  Now just need the Elgin rolling speedo to come in the mail!!


----------



## REC (Jan 31, 2020)

*Trying to get the Ross Delivery Bike back together - *
It wasn't just today, but It got a lot closer to together today. I started out a couple of days ago with the broken fender mounting bolt in the fork-




The end result was a 5/16-18 thread bolt in place of the broken off 1/4-20. I still need to get a fender washer for this, but it now holds the fender properly. Once this was done, I moved on to bigger and better things! This is not a restoration, just a partial rebuild /reassembly.
This is one of the last four bikes I got before Christmas, and it didn't get fully unpacked until the beginning of last week.  This photo is the state of things at the end of the day today.  
The chrome was cleaned up somewhat, and the bars were a some I had under the table in the shop. I am trying to stay with the parts that were with the bike when I got it as much as I can, and where it is not going to make the bike look like a beaten up mess. The seat is one that was also sitting in the shop, but it could end up getting one that is similar to what it had on it, but with better covering as the one it had was without covering at all. The fender braces are straightened as are the fenders, and the reflector on the rear was one that was already here.



Prior to this photo, I spent about two and a half hours on the basket getting it straightened out and giving a shot to mounting it on the braces. I found that the board was very badly warped, and decided to go ahead and put another one in place as opposed to having the basket sitting up there cockeyed. The replacement board should be here Tuesday or Wednesday, depending on the run to Lowe's or wherever I end up going for it.
Here is the basket sitting under the stand, ready to go on.



I took the bends out of the cage wires, and also straightened the straps out a bit. It should be fine with a nice, straight board under it. There are no broken crosses or wires in this basket at all!
More to come next week....

REC


----------



## tech549 (Feb 2, 2020)

picked up this colorflow yesterday ,in the stand now,cleaning up nicely


----------



## JRE (Feb 2, 2020)

Pulled the back wheel off my 37 Shelby to have Jeff Green rebuild it. Until I find a mouse light and Shelby Horn Light that's the last thing I'm doing on this one. Then I'll start in on my 36 Shelby


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 2, 2020)

Mounted my ND meter on my iver today


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Feb 3, 2020)

Cleaning 1 of the 2 bikes I rescued from a guy who found a 6061 White Robinson XL Patriot with chrome Peregrine 48s and a 99 Dyno Compe Freestyle someone put out to trash. Both is sick shape. He stripped the robinsons paint cuz he "liked it shiny" rattle-canned the Dyno lime green cuz "I like green" swapped fork. Swapped the chainwheel for a walmart one. Put C-star brakes on both...

At the time I tried to explain to him in simple and logical terms the error of his ways and that he should avoid doing that unless its a walmart mongoose.

Looking back,  I think I just yelled "Why the fu《k would you do that!"

Why no piston stem you say?
I trashed it. The multiple saw marks, mismatched hardware and the 4 inch tall spring wrapped around the fork in the headset had me concerned about its structural integrity...

All True!
Luckily the green paint was like  construction or yard marking spray Im thinking because it only took a kitchen sponge and some dawn to remove it








Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## Sven (Feb 6, 2020)

Back from the Atlantic Shores , and up on the rack is my '55 Corvette getting a complete annual PM .






Looking at this wheel.I notice it was laced incorrectly.  The left side of the hub laced to the right side of the rim and vice versa .


Guess I know what I am doing next.


----------



## Nashman (Feb 6, 2020)

Sven said:


> Back from the Atlantic Shores , and up on the rack is my '55 Corvette getting a complete annual PM .
> View attachment 1136051
> View attachment 1136050
> Looking at this wheel.I notice it was laced incorrectly.  The left side of the hub laced to the right side of the rim and vice versa .View attachment 1136057
> Guess I know what I am doing next.



*

Happy Early Birthday for Saturday Eric!! ( in case I forget!!)*


----------



## Sven (Feb 6, 2020)

Thanks Bob


----------



## Sven (Feb 7, 2020)

Day 2... the wheel has been relaced and tire put back on. 


....the rest of the bike got stripped down to the frame ,bearings and cups and soaking in degreaser .



...parts ready to get some sort attention


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 7, 2020)

I finished rebuilding the front end and reshaping the front fender. Then I built the front rim with a ND brake, it took me a little longer to do than usual. Now I just need to do something about the seat, I need to fix the springs.


----------



## John Gailey (Feb 9, 2020)

Work in progress.  Fortunately, no major wrenching involved.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 9, 2020)

John Gailey said:


> Work in progress.  Fortunately, no major wrenching involved.
> 
> View attachment 1137426
> 
> View attachment 1137427



What the Hell? You got a tank for that beast!  Looks familiar.


----------



## John Gailey (Feb 10, 2020)

I do!
I have it mocked-up.  I've had two sets of white walls and they're not growing on me.  I think I'm a black wall guy at heart.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 10, 2020)

I had to swap out the stem on my latest project. No frills ‘39 Dx. The deco stem was bent worse than I can fix at work, so I just threw on an old CWC stem I had laying around. Also fabbed up a brake arm mounting strap. And then went for a ride at lunch. Next on the list is rebuild the hubs and it’s good to go bombing down the riverbed!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 10, 2020)

Cruised around my office didn’t go to far . Lots of rain here in North Texas


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 12, 2020)

The headbadge is the final piece.......


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Circa 1918 Pierce Motor Bike. 

I ordered a 5/8" diameter, much longer than stock post, from @chucksoldbikes  , thanks Chuck.  The factory post was maxed out in height,  literally a 1/2" left in the tube.  Used a 13/16" shim and the saddle is riding high and solid.  After the test ride,  I need to lower it an inch. Other than that it is like riding a much more comfortable bike.  A good, solid seatpost makes a huge difference.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 13, 2020)

Got pressed into service stamping serials on three of FTW's recent builds! 

OK phew done! Fun!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 15, 2020)

Hello!!!!

Hello!!!!

Hello!!!


Just get Bored and LOOK up at these

Beautiful bike my lovely & best friend after Jesus crist. My Son of course, then a few minutes later,
After drink my delicious morning coffee,

I started play with the Microfiber clothes

Wax on.    
Wax off.    


Here's first results. Step by Step I had 
All the time.....  


BTW... LED...On Taillights (1937) 
Not Legit but (I.D.C.)......


----------



## Oilit (Feb 15, 2020)

Felixnegron said:


> Hello!!!!
> 
> Hello!!!!
> 
> ...



You've got that aluminum looking like chrome! You're going to need some good shades when this one is out in the sun!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 15, 2020)

Oilit said:


> You've got that aluminum looking like chrome! You're going to need some good shades when this one is out in the sun!





@ Mr. Oilit  you are right but the fun Part is,

Ride on my bike with my Son and LOOK at him Ride his bike!!! and enjoy!!!! the bike. 

More, More, Much More every Summer. 

Thanks for those kind words. 

And I hope Soon in @ few more Weeks you & Everyone enjoy theirs 
Beautiful bikes Amigo. 

Have a bless day with family and friends.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 15, 2020)

Would you like some crank with your grease?


----------



## parkrndl (Feb 15, 2020)

1951 J.C. Higgins




Picking away at little stuff the last few days.Today I faked a graphic on the guard; it was bugging me that it didn't have the white stripe and there was no name on it


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 15, 2020)

PlasticNerd said:


> Working on a 1940 schwinn dx with a c/bc paint scheme. The fenders were toast so I did some magic on my English wheel!! Ta dah!!! Ready to go back on! View attachment 1130188
> View attachment 1130189
> 
> View attachment 1130190
> ...



Picking up an older post here.  I'm working on straightening some prewar Elgin fenders and my rear fender has a split in it like the rear one in these pictures. (5th picture) 

Question: What is the best way to repair a split like this?  The metal on my fenders is way to fragile to attempt to try and weld it.

Thanks, Ed


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 15, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Picking up an older post here.  I'm working on straightening some prewar Elgin fenders and my rear fender has a split in it like the rear one in these pictures. (5th picture)
> 
> Question: What is the best way to repair a split like this?  The metal on my fenders is way to fragile to attempt to try and weld it.
> 
> Thanks, Ed



I have not tried to fix a split ever, some guys have an I think it looks bad, I’d rather have a clean fender with a split !


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 15, 2020)

I went down to the shop and looked at the split in the fender again to see how bad it really is.  As I got to looking at it a little closer, I figured out that when I find a drop stand and bracket, the bracket will cover the split.  A small piece of metal inside the fender to back up the bracket will sandwich the fender and give it the strength it needs. 

Problem solved.  Now to find a drop stand and bracket.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi!!! And good & many many blessed for,
Everyone here,  or out there.

Thanks to @ good good friend.

long time ago, I was looking for these. 2
Original!!! little Reflectors (G.& R.)
Well finally we got it,  and today.
First than anything. As always I Thanks.
Jesus for blessing Me my Family and Friends. So we are so happy cause now.
Step by Step this beautiful bike is closer, and closer!!!! TOOO it's Original!!! STYLES. Hope you guys like it. And have a bless day with family and friends.....  


BTW...
I learned Something new Today about or,
Where the glass Reflectors was made.
Big surprise i never thought about it...:eek::eek:
Made in Slovakia.....


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 22, 2020)

My buddy wanted a rat bike. I clear coated over the crust on the frame & mocked it up with parts I have. He wanted tall bars after I loaned him one of mine with stock bars & his big ole belly didn’t agree with them. 
Just waiting on wheels and a different stem to finish it up for him.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 22, 2020)

Finished this Sears Spyder. Reeeeally smooth rider!!


----------



## SteveF (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm on the tedious but rewarding task of removing rust. A little time with the brass wool and I got one side cleaned up. I'm also working on the pedals and I'll get some pics of more progress soon.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 23, 2020)

Working with the jumbo press today!









Practicing on a spaghetti'd out Snyder product...


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 23, 2020)

So, I got this 47 Western Flyer Super jigsaw puzzle back together for its owner. Several non original parts but it’s now a rider again. Pedals are being replaced with Wald units.


----------



## SteveF (Feb 23, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> So, I got this 47 Western Flyer Super jigsaw puzzle back together for its owner. Several non original parts but it’s now a rider again. Pedals are being replaced with Wald units.View attachment 1144987
> View attachment 1144991
> 
> View attachment 1144993
> ...



That's a beauty


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 25, 2020)

To be honest, my work zone is so messy right now, I don't remember!!!! LOL


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 25, 2020)

oldfart36 said:


> To be honest, my work zone is so messy right now, I don't remember!!!! LOL
> 
> View attachment 1145740




You should make a poster out of that picture and sell it on the Cabe!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 29, 2020)

I worked on this 39 Monark 5 bar , detailing the tank , seat and head light next. Then I’m done with it , after I add the whistles and bell of course


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 1, 2020)

The final piece is cleaned up........


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2020)

It’s getting there! V/r Shawn


----------



## SteveF (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## rollfaster (Mar 8, 2020)

Shelby.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 11, 2020)

I was reluctant to disassemble this beast to paint match the deep fenders blue patina to match the frame and forks, but I finally talked myself into it. Several weeks later it’s finally back together and the fenders are blue instead of red. 

Here is the old look:




And here is the final product:












I have to thank @daveK for much inspiration!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2020)

Just revived this crusty 35 Shelby Airman Deluxe. I followed the owner’s instructions as to what he wanted done. It got a complete rebuild of course and is now a solid dependable rider. Before and after.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 12, 2020)

Forks for Cabe customers rethreaded and shortened to length with keyway cut.













Three more Westfields a step closer to sailing down the road again!

@mazdaflyer
@Fat Willy
@motobiker46


----------



## Wanted33 (Mar 12, 2020)

With parts cleaned, and parts yet to be cleaned the '61 Flightliner is coming along.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 12, 2020)

Stripping old house paint off my Rollfast today. Time consuming mess, but the original red is quite nice under there


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 12, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> Stripping old house paint off my Rollfast today. Time consuming mess, but the original red is quite nice under there
> 
> View attachment 1154876
> 
> ...




Nice job Jeff glad you have taken on that cool project and that you are seeing some positive results!

What are you using to remove the housepaint?


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 12, 2020)

Goof off and 0000 steel wool. The dark red cleaned off nicely, but that white overpaint acts like it’s gonna take an act of Congress to get it to come off


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 13, 2020)

And done stripping paint today! Also swapped a different rear wheel on and I’m loving the look. Guess I need to build the front to match now. I’ll save that for another day


----------



## Wanted33 (Mar 13, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> And done stripping paint today! Also swapped a different rear wheel on and I’m loving the look. Guess I need to build the front to match now. I’ll save that for another day
> View attachment 1155393
> 
> View attachment 1155394




I like the back wheel. It just looks right.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 15, 2020)

Laced my first wheel last night. Going to do a set of patinaed wheels for a future project. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sandman (Mar 15, 2020)

Trying to get this  86 Schwinn Sierra finished . This will be my new go to bike this summer .


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 15, 2020)

Piecing this puzzle back together!  What a confusing tank...


----------



## Andy Dee (Mar 15, 2020)

Cleaned up this all original  Fleet Wing by Columbia Ladies bicycle I found at a yard sale today. New tires, really cool spaceship styled headlight, Springer front end, Persons Seat with crash bar, the rest of the bike looks unused, no scratches or scrapes. Got it real cheap. Any info on value or rarity is appreciated.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 15, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Piecing this puzzle back together!  What a confusing tank...
> 
> View attachment 1156358



Confusing tank ! That’s for sure . It would take a genius to repo one . I agree with Zep39 probably the rarest tank set up in the hobby


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 15, 2020)

I’m still working on my 39 Monark 5 bar . So close almost there


----------



## Wanted33 (Mar 15, 2020)

The old Higgins is beginning to look more like itself. After our friend @bikemonkey (Mike) does his magic on the wheels it will be ready for the road again.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 15, 2020)

Took a while and still needs trued but got my 28 inch wheel built.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 15, 2020)

I've been diligently cleaning and preparing x53 parts. Only a bike enthusiast could truly appreciate all the work that goes into a refurb of a classic bike.


----------



## Wanted33 (Mar 16, 2020)

SteveF said:


> View attachment 1156712
> 
> View attachment 1156713
> 
> ...




I know one thing for sure Steve. If I laid that many parts out like that I'd be lost in the tall grass. I have to go part by part, piece by piece, or only God knows what I would come up with after I finished.  And I agree, before I got addicted I wouldn't have had any idea how much work it takes to restore an old bike.


----------



## hotrod (Mar 17, 2020)

finished cleaning this up. hub and bearings regreased.added correct grips and close to correct saddle.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 18, 2020)

Today I worked on my 1902/03 men’s Remington Special by the Remington Arms Co.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 19, 2020)

Full story from find to present in this thread  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-streamliner-black-and-white.160010/

The "Salty Streamliner"
Trying to keep the ole (54 Schwinn StreamLiner) like he was when he was taken apart over 25 years ago and boxed up. The attention to the individual parts has really paid off now (only things replaced are bearings). Latest work, got the front fender and braces straightened up and mounted. The seat post freed up and clinch collar mounted. The horn needed alot of attention, but now working and ready to mount. Seat, rack and Delta are ready as well. Last thing will be a wipe down of the painted areas.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 19, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Piecing this puzzle back together!  What a confusing tank...
> 
> View attachment 1156358



First World problems


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 19, 2020)

Western Flyer cWc tetanus edition & Train Wreck Wings Goodyear Columbia


----------



## mrg (Mar 19, 2020)

Corona/project #5.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 20, 2020)

G & J taking a dip!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 21, 2020)

Some days you get the bear, and other days the bear gets you. Today I was trying to do a raw mock-up of the 1892-3 Planet; she fought me in every possible way.  I moved on to my Firestone Supreme which has also been a pill...


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 21, 2020)

Installed the correct 4 reflector rack on my '61 Panther 3 thanks to @kirk thomas. Now to find a peanut tank.
Hammerhead


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 23, 2020)

Huffman Firestone Supreme:


----------



## Scott1963 (Mar 23, 2020)

The first time my bro-n-law took apart the front axle of his 80 year old Air Rider Special, Columbia. He’s had it for almost 30 years, almost no wear.


----------



## sccruiser (Mar 23, 2020)

Started on the Salty Twin build. Still on the hunt for fenders with just the right amount of stank on em to match. Oh .. Sorry..."patina".


----------



## Scott1963 (Mar 23, 2020)

My bro-n-law took apart the front axle of his 80 year old Air Rider Special, Columbia. He’s had it for almost 30 years, almost no wear.
View attachment 1160451


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 24, 2020)

Project: "Checker Board Rat Rocket" begins!
The 1st pile of parts planned for the build.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 24, 2020)

work in progress.....just got the fenders in today for a frame that was hanging around. have the wheels-bars-guard-seat but too cold outside for comfortable work.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 24, 2020)

Finishing up with my first lacing of a wheel set. All bearings cleaned and lubed. Need to get a stand and work on my Trueing skills..lol
Hammerhead


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 24, 2020)

Dug out a frame I’ve had for a while now, and installed the shiny chrome forks. 1941 Schwinn Hollywood. Original 1941 dated cranks still there. Too bad someone started stripping paint from the tank. Rest of the parts to be added as I have time


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 24, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Finishing up with my first lacing of a wheel set. All bearings cleaned and lubed. Need to get a stand and work on my Trueing skills..lol
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1161084
> View attachment 1161086
> ...



I do the same thing with those two by four blocks very handy!


----------



## mrg (Mar 24, 2020)

Right before all hell broke loose I got a shipment of the new 2.0 bricks for S7's, finally got around to trying them out, they look great, gives the middleweight a little more MEAT, well see how they ride tomorrow.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 25, 2020)

@mrg  Those tires look great! Are they the F&R's? I just ordered a second set from a different Cali seller that had them for less plus two tubes. They are definitely bigger than the Westwind repops.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 25, 2020)

Dupe....................................... The site is going slowpokie and not loading the page.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 25, 2020)

mrg said:


> Right before all hell broke loose I got a shipment of the new 2.0 bricks for S7's, finally got around to trying them out, they look great, gives the middleweight a little more MEAT, well see how they ride tomorrow.View attachment 1161260
> View attachment 1161261
> 
> View attachment 1161262
> ...



Those look nice. @mrg could you post a link where you got these please. Thank you.
Hammerhead


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 25, 2020)

Yesterday I worked on getting this beast all bundled up for the last legs of it's epic journey! I feel honored to be part of this high stakes relay.

The old workhorse is going on a permanent vacation to the French Alps!

VIVE LA FRANCE!!

@Mercian
@blackcat


----------



## Mercian (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi Nate,

Lots of work, that. Thanks again (-:

It could be said that it is taking the next step of a journey that it was built to do, 77 years later.

Best Rregards,

Adrian


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 25, 2020)

yesterday I got the fenders in and today I dug around the garage to see what else I had to bolt this together-just a mock up right now-haven't cleaned it yet. work in progress.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 25, 2020)

Cleared for takeoff!!

@Mercian


----------



## mrg (Mar 25, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Those look nice. @mrg could you post a link where you got these please. Thank you.
> Hammerhead



I only sell them local but there is a few on Ebay and put a few miles on them today


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 26, 2020)

Project: "Checker Board Rat Rocket"
He's coming along nicely. Got the fenders filled up with some og Silvertowns, correct bars and neck, set of Torringtons, lots of rusty ready bolts and washers and some other goodies. Now to decide on seat and grips. Just about ready for the 1st ride.


----------



## Duchess (Mar 26, 2020)

Fixed some annoyances and made some repairs.
One of the original shift handles were damaged from a drop and, since I was getting rid of the light switches in the handles to clean up the wiring, I decided to just replace them with these wood eggs I already had (I didn't like the external switches because the internal batteries still had to be turned on, making them kind of pointless—especially when there wasn't enough room in the shift tubes to run wires for the switches to light up and have them look cool—so I cut out the middle man switch. Also, they were probably a little bit of a fire hazard, particularly considering I'm using no-name 12V lion packs).
Enlarged the holes for the front of the bike frame to stop them chafing the shifter cable housings (which I also repaired).
Made a front mount to support the front of the rocket body so that it wouldn't bounce due to the greater play allowed by the larger holes and to make the angle of the body somewhat adjustable, rather than whatever compromise gravity and the saddle mounts' arguments resulted in (this was part of the original plan, but it was built for a contest and I ran out of time, then the rocket body happened to stay pretty well in place, so I let it be).
The most important improvement by far (and what prompted a lot of this) was Brooks put out a limited edition B17 in turquoise, so it gave me the excuse to replace the Cardiff B17-style saddle that was hard as a rock and would not break in. Being as I originally measured out the rocket body openings for the saddle based on a real B17, the Cardiff being slightly larger, the fit was a little too tight. The Brooks is just right and doesn't rub (and is more comfortable even brand new). Just needs a little touchup painting and I haven't decided what to put on the flat spot on top of the shifters.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 28, 2020)

The "Checker Board Rat Rocket"
Well, he's done and ready to hit the pits at the drag strip. Lots of work, but this was a fun one.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Mar 28, 2020)

*Slow day at The Corp. Yard ,,and forgot my bike stand at the house so I relied on our John Deere Backhoe310G as my stand.Here is my project,,sometimes I wish I never started,,I was told it was a 1934 Shelby Motobike  but sometimes I wonder ??I will post the serial # on the proper Thread so I wont get barked at.Some may know,the fork was bent in and sideways,no headtube bearings,botton bracket bearings were shot,the skip tooth,was missing a tooth,,a first for me,,and the Morrow rear hub was to say the least ,spent,,all of the above were tended too,now I am trying to get some color back cause its dull as a butter knife.This is our Shelby # 9





















*


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 29, 2020)

Yesterday I worked on my 1921-ish Miami Racycle.  Just did a raw mock-up to puzzle out what parts I need to find.  In need of: both stem and bars of the type shown with a rusty surface but some nickel remaining.  Also a rear fender brace. Thanks for looking and stay well out there!


----------



## TonyD (Mar 29, 2020)

That’s beautiful. I love the saddle collection back there too. Damn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 29, 2020)

It's still too cold to do much work on this latest build. Everything works-rides great but gonna wait for warmer weather to tear back down and detail clean it. Maybe i'll find more parts to bolt on!


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 29, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> And done stripping paint today! Also swapped a different rear wheel on and I’m loving the look. Guess I need to build the front to match now. I’ll save that for another day
> View attachment 1155393
> 
> View attachment 1155394



The red painted rim with the white sidewall tire is a great look


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 29, 2020)

Tire upgrade today


----------



## mrg (Mar 29, 2020)

Well I guess I did a tire downgrade, took off the expensive 80 lb pressure gumwall 2.25 smoothies and put on some old Grand Tycoons and I think I'm done! wow, it seems like it's been all Schwinn lately!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 30, 2020)

Brought this 53 Westfield badged Columbia back from the dead. Someone had painted the bars and stem with oil base white paint? Bars were trashed and replaced with a Wald unit but stem was stripped and cleaned up the best I could. Now once again a solid dependable rider!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2020)

A local bud relaced the wheelset on my 37 Colson doublebar with some NOS spokes. This gave me a chance to use my new handy-dandy fork spreader tool.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 30, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> A local bud relaced the wheelset on my 37 Colson doublebar with some NOS spokes. This gave me a chance to use my new handy-dandy fork spreader tool.
> View attachment 1164568




Did you make that? I like the clear tube paint protectors.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Did you make that? I like the clear tube paint protectors.



No, but they are available for $25 if you are interested.


----------



## Barto (Mar 30, 2020)

Had some time and put these Hub Caps and Basked on my Son on Laws bike,  Wald Baskets don't fit the down tube well on Columbia's, he really likes it so I'll have to find a way.  Pay no attention to that Stem, Make a Lite or Apes - he likes then so he gets them!!    But the kick stand has gotta go!


----------



## tryder (Mar 30, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> No, but they are available for $25 if you are interested.



What about the tool?  I could use one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2020)

tryder said:


> What about the tool?  I could use one.



PM me for info


----------



## Sandman (Mar 31, 2020)

Not a vintage bike yet , but should make a fine beach bike when they reopen ?


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 31, 2020)

finished this one up to day. took it for a ride, reel nice rideing bike  from bicycle larry


----------



## Pauliemon (Mar 31, 2020)

1948 Maonark front fender.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 1, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> A local bud relaced the wheelset on my 37 Colson doublebar with some NOS spokes. This gave me a chance to use my new handy-dandy fork spreader tool.
> View attachment 1164568



I just used mine (from Aaron T) this weekend; it worked well on a TOC bike.  Does it extend enough to accommodate 1930’s New Departure axles?  I also like my Hozan one but it is bit more heavy and cumbersome to use.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I just used mine this weekend; it worked well in a TOC bike.  Does it extend enough to accommodate 1930’s New Departure axles?  I also like my Hozan one but it is heavy and a bit more cumbersome to use.
> 
> View attachment 1165819



It made it easier, but it didn't fall out due to longer axles.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 1, 2020)

Paint is coming off this 1935 Huffman built Firestone Fleetwood.  According to Patric Firestone contracted 90 bicycles Totsl (from Huffman) and two different versions of the “Fleetwood” badge were used.  Any others exist with this early smaller badge?  @hoofhearted please add any comments for clarification, thank you fine sir!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 1, 2020)

Worked over this 50 Excelcior badged DX for a good client of mine. It was built to his exact instructions. Bobbed rear fender, removed front, painted a different wheelset. Another very solid well rounded rider now. Grips were installed since pics!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 1, 2020)

Worked on this 40 Shelby today. Owner wanted white tires installed. Also cleaned up pedals, straightened the seat pan. Owner is having the tank and chainguard painted to match.


----------



## REC (Apr 4, 2020)

Nowhere near as exotic as some of the other stuff in this thread, this is the bigger sibling to the 24" Corvette I built up a while back. I found this frame toward the end of last year, and have been slowly making headway on it, but more so in the last month or so. The larger portion of today was wasted trying to locate the keys for the trailer as there were some parts in it that I needed to continue on with the work. After about 2 hours, I found them - right where they were supposed to be, and had probably touched them in the course of the search at least a dozen times! Oh well, The rest of what I need is fairly well committed to memory so next time I hope to have it sitting on two wheels instead of the work stand. When it's closer to done, I'll see about getting them together in a photo. Here's today's Corvette progress:



I also tied up a couple of loose ends on the green 67 CT2... Loose chainguard and some air in the tires.. need more!



Supervisor Fred was making sure I didn't leave anything out... Also fiddled a bit with the Ross Delivery Bike



Giving some thought to a seat change for the Ross - Color and type possible.
REC


----------



## JRE (Apr 4, 2020)

Just picked this 1952 Schwinn up off of Craigslist a couple days ago and started cleaning it up.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 6, 2020)

Story Here   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-streamliner-black-and-white.160010/

The 1954 "Salty Streamliner" Basket Case!
Well, he's done. Soaking chain before I put it on. The bike is how it was when the original owner took it apart and boxed it up to have it restored over 25 years ago. Everything was there, but replaced all bearings. Lots of work, but fun! No dipping.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 6, 2020)

Had an issue with the right pedal on my 73 Continental making a clicking sound. Turned out the bearing cone was chewed up causing the bearings to hang up. I tried to replace the cone but price wise was not feasible costing almost as much as a set of pedals. I ended up buying a pair of replacement Atom 440 pedals for $23, shipping included on eBay in better condition than the ones I had. They rotate freely  but just for the heck of it, took the dust covers off to check. They have fresh grease and have all the bearings present so looks like they were recently re conditioned. I bolted them on and took an 11 mile ride and they rotated smooth as silk.


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 8, 2020)

I aired up the tires and tightened the rear carrier on this B6 then took it for a two hour ride today.  Great day for a ride and NO WIND!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 9, 2020)

Rain today and have the day off. So started to tear down my '61 Deluxe Hornet.  Needed to sand and polish the frame. The fork needs to stripped, polished and painted also. Got the frame polished,  the fork is next. Stay healthy and safe.
Hammerhead


----------



## hotrod (Apr 9, 2020)

Installed correct front rack on corvette. just need correct seat and teardrop reflector.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 11, 2020)

Today as always Thanks!!!God for another day, Thanks Amen!! Thanks Amen!! Amen!!

Hello!!!
Hello!!! Working on these one,  just...

Continuing adjust @ little here and there,

In a clean (Ambiente) and then you know. 

I am going for @ short ride. Hope you and,

 yours are, doing great mis Amiiiigoooosss.

First be safe don't forget it....






BTW...God bless America and all.

Happy Easter with Family and friends.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 11, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> a Tiger Tail?
> 
> like this?
> 
> View attachment 1107382




They ( Esso) came out with those again in the 1980's for a short time. I remember the originals from the 60's and a buddy's Dad had a tail, a button, and a cardboard Tiger and a plastic bicycle horn ( like on Pee Wee's bike in the movie). He gave me all the stuff and kept the horn for his collection. We've both been collecting for years.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 11, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Rain today and have the day off. So started to tear down my '61 Deluxe Hornet.  Needed to sand and polish the frame. The fork needs to stripped, polished and painted also. Got the frame polished,  the fork is next. Stay healthy and safe.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1170648
> View attachment 1170649
> ...




NICE shop!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 11, 2020)

As some may have seen, I bought back an old friend, a 1950 ( paint is more '49/painted fenders) Mercury Super Deluxe Fleetline last week. I sold it locally 6 years ago to a friend but owned for over eons ( restored in 80's/bought as a project from Larry Busch at Memory Lane). I did ride it some back in the 80's/90's but the rear hub was kinda lame, brakes poor, never did service it. He only displayed it. 

After I got it back last week I noticed no forward gear or brakes. Dang. Rear hubs are not a favourite of mine.( especially ND with the disc line up part when all the grease is applied...ha!).It will mainly be a display bike for me too, as I have about a dozen riders. STILL....I'm kinda a nut about stuff working. A disabled bike is lame at best.

As I figured, the Musselman was gummed up BAD!! Local friend, Caber and collector Oldy57 had a nice one he GAVE me ( we've been buying/selling/swapping for years) so man that helped. Ran schematics off the Cabe ( didn't really use, but had them handy) Between the 2 hubs, LOTS of brake cleaner, brass brush, new grease, it works SWEET now. When I look at the bike now, I smile a little WIDER.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 11, 2020)

mrg said:


> Right before all hell broke loose I got a shipment of the new 2.0 bricks for S7's, finally got around to trying them out, they look great, gives the middleweight a little more MEAT, well see how they ride tomorrow.View attachment 1161260
> View attachment 1161261
> 
> View attachment 1161262
> ...



  NICE,

I run a set of John's Blue chain treads on a Custom Schwinn Jag I built. Straight fenders and rims and it clears in all spots, and with the 3 speed Shimano, the bike is a GREAT rider.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 11, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Laced my first wheel last night. Going to do a set of patinaed wheels for a future project.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1156177
> View attachment 1156184
> View attachment 1156185



A man with patience. Send me some. Great job!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 11, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> Hey what do you guys think? Tan cruiser tires with original chrome hoops that are in rough condition? Wide handlebars, 28”? I just gave it a coat of linseed oil. I really like the look of this bike.
> 
> View attachment 1109253
> 
> ...



  I dig the poster too!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 15, 2020)

This seat cluster came from a girls Columbia that had the tins removed long ago and was given to me by a customer. 








I had these grips and a new set of whitewall tires.





Cleaned em up a little to try out a different look for my crusty Sears Spyder.


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 15, 2020)

Finally got a good front hub and had time to lace up a rim for my Rollfast.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 15, 2020)

Built this 58 Corvette last week.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 16, 2020)

Finished with the rebuild of my '61 Deluxe Hornet last night. Fork is all polished and painted. It came out a bit darker than expected, but I'm happy with it. All back together and ready to ride. Stay healthy and ride safe. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Apr 17, 2020)

A flat tire puts this one on the rack this morning


----------



## JRE (Apr 18, 2020)

Started working on the 35 Shelby non wishbone framed bike. Trying to figure out how the get the bearing retainer nut off that previous owner put on backwards.


----------



## JRE (Apr 18, 2020)

JRE said:


> Started working on the 35 Shelby non wishbone framed bike. Trying to figure out how the get the bearing retainer nut off that previous owner put on backwards.
> 
> View attachment 1176638


----------



## Nashman (Apr 18, 2020)

New rubber and dial in the '49 CCM ( 28" x 1 1/2" wheels) 3 speed Sturmey archer drum brake. New ( NOS/Scott) ballends, Troxel saddle, Bevin bell, Winnipeg plate.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 18, 2020)

JRE said:


> View attachment 1176642




Can you get a punch pin tool into the inner slot and tap with a hammer to reverse the cone off the threads ? Ensure you are loosening it. Murphy's law, I'd hit it the wrong way and tighten it.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 18, 2020)

Sven said:


> A flat tire puts this one on the rack this morning
> View attachment 1176130




I dig the old beer cans too!!  Cheers!


----------



## JRE (Apr 18, 2020)

Lol yea was going to try getting something into the slots or going 2 flat spots on the cone so I could use. Wrench


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 22, 2020)

Spending some time with my 1939 OG faded out Monark "hanging tank" Rocket motorbike. Think it's time for some "clay/brick", US Royal Chains!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2020)

Finally found the time last week to dig out and partially disassemble my '36 Colson doublebar with the separated chainstays. Not uncommon on these earlier LWB frames. I cleaned out the inside of the BB before having my bud Steve @Velocipedist Co. repair it so well it will never happen again. You'd never know it was ever touched. Today I was able to reassemble it and take it for a quick spin. I can't believe it's been 3yrs since the last time I rode it.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 22, 2020)

That must have been a real pain to get inside the BB shell to do that fix.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> That must have been a real pain to get inside the BB shell to do that fix.



What can I say. He's good.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 23, 2020)

JRE said:


> View attachment 1176642



Big pipe wrench or big channel locks.  Stay off the cone, just grab the shoulder.  Remember - right loosey, lefty tighty.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 1, 2020)

My Racycle took a short bath while I was doing a work related project today:


----------



## Nashman (May 1, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> My Racycle took a short bath while I was doing a work related project today:
> 
> View attachment 1185187




Don't let the kids in the pool after!!


----------



## tech549 (May 2, 2020)

worked on one of the colorflows I picked up last week,just need the tank jewels and pretty much done,unless someone can find me a front fender!!!


----------



## rollfaster (May 2, 2020)

Two Schwinns showed up for cleanup and repair yesterday, so today I started on the Corvette. Fork and handlebars are bent. Love my job!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 3, 2020)

A friend brought over a Bianchi Super Leggara she recently acquired to swap the 115mm Cinelli stem for something shorter in an effort to fit her better. Put. 70mm Cinelli stem in it's place. She's going to try it for a while & play with bar/lever placement before bringing back for new bar tape. (Going to give it an overhaul to ride like new though.)  













Then got back to servicing these unserviceable pedals for my Spyder.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 5, 2020)

Worked on my 'exercise bike' today. Its a late 30's Schwinn-Excelsior badged BA97. Changed to the double adjustable stem for more height-keeping my knees away from the cross  bar. Added a set of patina'd drop centers 























to better match the overall patina of the bike. Rides great-hopefully motivate me to ride more!


----------



## John Gailey (May 5, 2020)

A few adjustments to my rider.  Reattached my sheet metal and am now donning a "Red Wiggler".


----------



## tech549 (May 6, 2020)

got this one in the mail yesterday,got it all serviced and back together!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 7, 2020)

General service lube and a ride!1936 b107 Schwinn motorbike.


----------



## Rivnut (May 7, 2020)

Bought an old Schwinn Tiger off the local CL. The S-7 rims had a lot of surface rust on them so when I removed the axles to grease them, I decided to give the rims an OA bath.  A few months ago, I bought a couple of pans that you put under your hot water heater just for this should the need arise. 





The rear hub isn't as wide as this front one, so it would submerge completely. This one, I'll fill over after a while.
If things work out well, I'll post a picture tomorrow IF the rust came off successfully.

ED

PS - Between the two wheels, I'm missing a few spokes.  These S-7s were laced with a 4-cross pattern and need 280mm / 11 inch spokes.  If anyone has become old ones lying around that are not needed send me a PM. ☺


----------



## mort1369 (May 8, 2020)

Does this count?  Put "new" wheels on Trixie da Fixie (Trek 400 fixie) just now, will have to get pics tomorrow. Here's the bike with the previous wheelset (I bought this as a frame and built it up).. . . . .


DSC_0001 by John Mortensen, on Flickr


----------



## Sven (May 9, 2020)

Decided to finally change this 30 + year schwalbe tire on my Suburban.  



Found that two of my spokes were broken as well.


Then I realized the only new tires I had were those non-seating , three tube blowing up , made by Satan, DUROs. 
Oh well, guess the "Stationwagon / War wagon" is down for a bit until I order a set of Schwalbes.


----------



## rollfaster (May 9, 2020)

Finished the Corvette( now waiting for a front rack to come in). Now started on the Panther III.


----------



## marching_out (May 9, 2020)

Decided to start on this 1985 BMX bike. Seemed to me it may have been stolen at one time. The stickers and serial number have a thick coat of silver paint with very little to none on the rest of the frame. Discovered a cool bike shop sticker during cleanup.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 9, 2020)

Started putting together my wingbar


----------



## detroitbike (May 9, 2020)

marching_out said:


> Decided to start on this 1985 BMX bike. Seemed to me it may have been stolen at one time. The stickers and serial number have a thick coat of silver paint with very little to none on the rest of the frame. Discovered a cool bike shop sticker during cleanup.
> View attachment 1190725
> View attachment 1190726
> View attachment 1190727



should have been "Hive Urban Bike Shop"  (HUBS).
  Then they could have answered the phone "HUBS" .


----------



## stezell (May 9, 2020)

John Gailey said:


> A few adjustments to my rider.  Reattached my sheet metal and am now donning a "Red Wiggler".
> 
> View attachment 1188078
> 
> View attachment 1188079



John where did you get this bike? Looks familiar to be me.

Thanks, Sean


----------



## rollfaster (May 9, 2020)

Progress..


----------



## mort1369 (May 9, 2020)

mort1369 said:


> Does this count?  Put "new" wheels on Trixie da Fixie (Trek 400 fixie) just now, will have to get pics tomorrow. Here's the bike with the previous wheelset (I bought this as a frame and built it up).. . . . .
> View attachment 1190313DSC_0001 by John Mortensen, on Flickr



New wheels. . . .  .



DSCN2111 by John Mortensen, on Flickr



DSCN2112 by John Mortensen, on Flickr



DSCN2113 by John Mortensen, on Flickr



DSCN2114 by John Mortensen, on Flickr


----------



## Nashman (May 10, 2020)

tech549 said:


> got this one in the mail yesterday,got it all serviced and back together!
> 
> View attachment 1188352





Nice, I have it's twin Brother.


----------



## Nashman (May 10, 2020)

Tweaking on the CCM's more. I ditched the mirror and streamers on the '67 after a good nights sleep. A bit too "dandy" for my style. Redneck and streamers don't mix.  Ha!!  The fenders on the Flyte are actually black and snow white. Three tone with cream and black frame. I put the generator system and light on the original '49 maroon CCM, then had to swap axles for the S/W speedo drive ( CCM stock axle is too thick) and a NOS horn light on the '67 Centennial duomatic. The '38 CCM Flyte, well, fasten your seatbelts, you are in Flyte.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 10, 2020)

General lube service and ride today. 1935-7 Mead Ranger motorbike(Schwinn built).


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 10, 2020)

1938 Huffman Super Streamline:


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 10, 2020)

39 Huffman


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 16, 2020)

Got this 'new world' up on two wheels today and took for a ride! its not really my thing to ride such a light bike-I can certainly see the appeal though. This is a Schwinn built New World sold by Chicago Cycle Supply and badged as 'Lincoln'.


----------



## rollfaster (May 16, 2020)

So this pair is finished( minus the rack for the Corvette). 60 Corvette and 61 Panther III before and after.


----------



## Rollo (May 16, 2020)

... Finally doing a service and detail work on the '57 Hornet that I picked up last fall ...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 17, 2020)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Got this 'new world' up on two wheels today and took for a ride! its not really my thing to ride such a light bike-I can certainly see the appeal though. This is a Schwinn built New World sold by Chicago Cycle Supply and badged as 'Lincoln'.View attachment 1195381
> 
> View attachment 1195382
> 
> ...





Nice looking New World! Don't be surprised if you find yourself wanting to ride it, the more you ride it, if you aren't into the lightweights. A different kind of fun!


----------



## oldfart36 (May 20, 2020)

Finally spent some time with my Survivor, 1952 Monark Super Deluxe, black/cream/gold, does have period, reflector grips on it.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 20, 2020)

Rollo said:


> ... Finally doing a service and detail work on the '57 Hornet that I picked up last fall ...
> 
> View attachment 1195408



Coming along nicely, AWESOME job!
Hammerhead


----------



## lgrinnings (May 21, 2020)

I’ve got my CWC Pilot project to where I can ride it. While I tried sooooo hard to save the original paint, the Halloween nightmare of overpaint job wasn’t having it. Since original paint wasn’t an option, I decided to switch it up a little. I’ll post a more in depth thread with more details...

Before:




After:


----------



## fattyre (May 21, 2020)

Spring cleaning.  Chain degreasing, some fresh hub & bottom bracket grease and a tire rotation.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 24, 2020)

1941 Schwinn New World-Chicago Cycle Supply-Lincoln badged. cleaned it up-changed a few parts-added a couple other parts-took it for a ride.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 24, 2020)

Nice work!  Beautiful Schwinn lightweight!


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 25, 2020)

Well...I don’t have anything as nice as some of the super bikes you men have saved, but i got this old stinker awhile back for cheap so I finally got around to rubbing on it and the more i rub on it the more i think it might be worth saving?! It a rider now! Rides good!


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 25, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> Well...I don’t have anything as nice as some of the super bikes you men have saved, but i got this old stinker awhile back for cheap so I finally got around to rubbing on it and the more i rub on it the more i think it might be worth saving?! It a rider now! Rides good!
> 
> View attachment 1200865
> 
> ...



Im not sure what year ? But ... i think this may be a pre war shelby? I bought it for the fork and rear rack before I noticed the frame had be corrupted! All the welding i mean!


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 25, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivnut (May 25, 2020)

The rust is gone and new metal is welded into the tank and I just finished painted my 1950 24" Colorflow style bike.  Started lacing up the wheels today and had to quit. Frustrated.  I had two sets of these Murray of Ohio wheels and you'd think after some of my previous bouts with lacing wheels that I'd leave one set alone until I got the other set re-spoked.  Nope, not me.  So after a couple of tries and searching the web, I'm at a loss as to lace a 24" 28 spoke wheel.  Should be like a 26" 36 hole wheel except that there are seven sets of four spokes instead of 9 sets of four spokes.  New spokes were not purchased until I measure the ones that I took out.  They're the same.  SO if anyone has any advice, _*please*_ post it here.  I'm still trying to figure out how many crosses I'm dealing with.  One thing I saw on the internet said something about a 2 cross but it was for a mountain bike and  didn't look like a typical vintage spoke pattern.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 26, 2020)

Worked on reversing some bad custom work on a Roadmaster Cycle Truck to get to a good starting point for the project. Cut off the platform someone made that didn't work.








Still have some cleanup to do around the area where the "basket" was welded to get ready for a new support for the basket.











Then checked the custom dropouts that were welded on for the modern SRAM iMotion 3 speed with disc brake to see if this had to come off. Just enough wiggle room to get proper chain tension.  Will take some fine tuning to be perfect, then have to figure out how to make them look decent.






And started trying out bars from my pile to find some that look good & are comfortable since this is going to be my dog's bike. These were the first set I tried. Very comfy, wide for control, have room for brake levers for the rear disc/front drum hub & kinda resemble the shape of a gargoyle's wings.











Looks pretty good so far! Will still try more bars to get what I'm looking for but these will be hard to beat...

Then started on a wheel set for a surprise Shelby purchase on Saturday!


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 26, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Worked on reversing some bad custom work on a Roadmaster Cycle Truck to get to a good starting point for the project. Cut off the platform someone made that didn't work.View attachment 1201152
> 
> View attachment 1201153
> 
> ...



Dude what year is that shelby??


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 27, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> Dude what year is that shelby??





Great question Bill! Not super knowledgeable with Shelby. 


#N442811. My buddy @jlively970 picked up a similar one this past weekend from my home town with a PXXXXXX #. Hopefully someone knows Shelby's better than me and will give us some knowledge.


----------



## John Gailey (May 28, 2020)

Funny that I'm posting a Shelby wishbone frame right after another member.
Just picked up the frame and crank today and threw on a couple of things I had around the house.  I don't imagine the parts being correct.
The Western Flyer badge looks like an oldie but goodie.

I'm looking for a LWB Colson frame so trading options are open.  Not sure of fair market value, so parts can be added or subtracted to accommodate.  That's a two way street.
Hope you dig it and PM me with interest.


----------



## Rides4Fun (May 28, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Worked on reversing some bad custom work on a Roadmaster Cycle Truck to get to a good starting point for the project. Cut off the platform someone made that didn't work.View attachment 1201152
> 
> View attachment 1201153
> 
> ...




Cool welding photo, as it captures the art of stitching wounds back together........wish I had that skill!  Look forward to future posts regarding your efforts on this project.


----------



## Rides4Fun (May 28, 2020)

Just realized that I inadvertantly used the word welding when Mr. Monkeyarms is actually cutting, but never-the -less, the photo of stitching it back together is awesome!  I love bicycles and photography and that photo captures the moment


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 28, 2020)

No more flat tires 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRE (May 29, 2020)

I think your shelby is a 36. It has the squared off fork at the top. I need to fimd one of those for my 35


----------



## redclayhd (May 29, 2020)

I put a new tire and tube on my old Huffman (my grandfather's old bike) and 30 minutes later my wife and granddaughter heard a hissing noise. That new tube just wasn't up to the task, I guess. I did not include a pic - unfortunately, I think everyone here knows what a flat tire looks like. LOL


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 29, 2020)

Thanks @Rides4Fun! That's my friend Bumpy grinding off some bad welding. Still need to do some more to make a nice surface for the new basket support. Tried out another look.















I think I need to quit playing with this until I can get back on ratrodbikes for the summer build-off.....


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 29, 2020)

Been turning wrenches on this old girl 1955 schwinn! Cranks were locked up! Need a crank bearing and chain should have it a rider soon with a few more bucks and 4 hours! I wish i had time for a respray and all!


----------



## REC (May 29, 2020)

REC said:


> Nowhere near as exotic as some of the other stuff in this thread, this is the bigger sibling to the 24" Corvette I built up a while back. I found this frame toward the end of last year, and have been slowly making headway on it, but more so in the last month or so. The larger portion of today was wasted trying to locate the keys for the trailer as there were some parts in it that I needed to continue on with the work. After about 2 hours, I found them - right where they were supposed to be, and had probably touched them in the course of the search at least a dozen times! Oh well, The rest of what I need is fairly well committed to memory so next time I hope to have it sitting on two wheels instead of the work stand. When it's closer to done, I'll see about getting them together in a photo. Here's today's Corvette progress:
> View attachment 1167731
> I also tied up a couple of loose ends on the green 67 CT2... Loose chainguard and some air in the tires.. need more!
> View attachment 1167738
> ...



After a period of not working on much other than picking up some other stuff, both in parts and project wise, I got out today and spent some more time on the Corvette project, as well as a bit work on the "48 CT2 that has been sitting aside for months. My ambition has not been super high in a while, but I found the urge to mess around with these projects for the first time in a while. Started out with the Corvette, I dug up another chainguard since the one I had painted and ready turned out to be a 24'" model. I had found and bought another one, and painted the portion of it that would be black, and as usual, put it in a safe place until I was ready to put the decal on it and then install it on the bike. When I said  as usual, that just means that the "safe place" I put it means it was pretty much lost among the other parts in the shop. Several weeks ago, I was looking for a chainguard for the "Bob the CT" project and found another NOS guard for the Corvette that I'd need to paint for the bike. I did that this afternoon and it came out pretty good. I went to hang it to sit and cure for a day or two, and as things usually go for me, I looked down from where I was standing to hang the freshly painted guard and there directly in front of me I found the guard I painted for the Corvette several months ago. Great! now I have two 26" ones. When the one I did today cures for a couple of days, I'll get it down, install the decal, and then get it mounted. I'll save the other one for another frame I have sitting, waiting to get built into something middleweight for the future. OK, now that this is done and curing, I moved on to hunting down the wheelset for the '48 Cycle-Truck CT2 project that had stalled for a while. It shows through the door in the picture posted in April with the nose pointed to the left in the photo from the April post. 
The '48 CT2 Project:



The sibling '46 CT1 is also shown pointing to the right in the same previous photo. Now that I have the wheels located and sitting in the room where my desk is, I can now get them mounted on the frame and see how much further I can get with the project before losing my ambition yet again. The seat I mentioned possibly finding its way to the Ross Delivery Cycle is also sitting in the room where the desk is, and as of yet, I have not made any further effort to get it changed out.  Maybe that will be another "happening" over this weekend.
My last other thought for this weekend is to get the rear fender modified for the "Bob Project." That will bring him a little closer to getting some color on the frame and parts, and then back on his feet. I also need to dig around some more for the second box of Cycle-Truck fenders to get a front one out for "Bob." Like everything else I put in a safe place, the box is amongst the missing for now! 
REC.....


----------



## REC (May 30, 2020)

REC said:


> After a period of not working on much other than picking up some other stuff, both in parts and project wise, I got out today and spent some more time on the Corvette project, as well as a bit work on the "48 CT2 that has been sitting aside for months. My ambition has not been super high in a while, but I found the urge to mess around with these projects for the first time in a while. Started out with the Corvette, I dug up another chainguard since the one I had painted and ready turned out to be a 24'" model. I had found and bought another one, and painted the portion of it that would be black, and as usual, put it in a safe place until I was ready to put the decal on it and then install it on the bike. When I said  as usual, that just means that the "safe place" I put it means it was pretty much lost among the other parts in the shop. Several weeks ago, I was looking for a chainguard for the "Bob the CT" project and found another NOS guard for the Corvette that I'd need to paint for the bike. I did that this afternoon and it came out pretty good. I went to hang it to sit and cure for a day or two, and as things usually go for me, I looked down from where I was standing to hang the freshly painted guard and there directly in front of me I found the guard I painted for the Corvette several months ago. Great! now I have two 26" ones. When the one I did today cures for a couple of days, I'll get it down, install the decal, and then get it mounted. I'll save the other one for another frame I have sitting, waiting to get built into something middleweight for the future. OK, now that this is done and curing, I moved on to hunting down the wheelset for the '48 Cycle-Truck CT2 project that had stalled for a while. It shows through the door in the picture posted in April with the nose pointed to the left in the photo from the April post.
> The '48 CT2 Project:
> View attachment 1202697
> The sibling '46 CT1 is also shown pointing to the right in the same previous photo. Now that I have the wheels located and sitting in the room where my desk is, I can now get them mounted on the frame and see how much further I can get with the project before losing my ambition yet again. The seat I mentioned possibly finding its way to the Ross Delivery Cycle is also sitting in the room where the desk is, and as of yet, I have not made any further effort to get it changed out.  Maybe that will be another "happening" over this weekend.
> ...



I went out and dug around some more today, but was apparently looking in the wrong area. I found some things I will need to finish the '48 CT, but not the box with the fenders in it. I DID find some pedals that I was not even sure I had anymore, so that made it worth the time, however, that didn't help with the fender search. As the '48 is not nosed into that end of the shop at this point, it should be a little easier to get into the stuff that is where it was sitting before it got attached to the work stand. Tomorrow will be another day, and I hope to be  back out there again.


----------



## Sven (May 30, 2020)

I changed the ( Is there something evil in my tire? ) tire on my '72 "Yellow Fever" Varsity.


 As @Jeff54 pointed out, cord failure


I put a Kenda that I had laying around on it as well as the rack. Silly looking I know. But it will ride.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 31, 2020)

More work on the Western Flyer yesterday. Was hoping to have the wheels done but had 1 spoke in front & 7 on the rear that wouldn't break loose. Gave 'em another shot of penetrating oil and put them aside to let that go to work. They will be easy to true once those spokes break loose and the hubs are buttery smooth. Serviced the headset & bottom bracket. Straightened the truss rods & support. Will try to finish the wheels today and get tires mounted & ready for assembly.


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 31, 2020)

My low end flat bars needed paint on my 79 single speed so i put those sky hawks on for a quick ride and i gotta tell ya they were comfortable!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 3, 2020)

"Hit The Bricks"!
Finally had the chance, Covid or not! My 1939 Monark Rocket, hanging tank motorbike survivor, finally got the bricks. Yes, re-pop US Chains, but love the look!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 3, 2020)

Wheels for my Western Flyer are ready for bike assembly.


----------



## Sven (Jun 6, 2020)

Transforming my "Klunker '63" Schwinn American back to street use. After tear down, I cleaned and degreased the frame , chainguard and fork.  Maybe a fresh paint job and decals are  in order.



 It's amazing how
"flamboyant " the red is under the head badge.


The bearkings and bearing cups are soaking in degreaser.  The rest needs attention as well

 
It's a start.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 7, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 8, 2020)

Got her up! Thinking about colors!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 8, 2020)

This is what i dug out of the dirt!! In Alabama!


----------



## mrg (Jun 11, 2020)

Just picked up this project ( basically the painted parts ) and had the HD S2's hanging around for another project and dug in the scrap pile for the rest, a little metal work and this 59 Wasp was today's project!, I have the same HD spoke rear with a Bendex 2 spd I'll try when I get more time!


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 11, 2020)

Working to get my 1891 New Mail Model No. 1 back on the road. Frame is the type that had 30” hard tire wheels but it appears to have had these 28” steel pneumatic rims from early in its life. Mocked up new 1-3/4” Robert Dean tires and fit new block chain. Cleaning and greasing bearings. Fixed couple broken spokes and trued rear wheel. Need to finish saddle, secure tires to rims, new pedal rubber and add handlebar grips. Original paint and aged plating. Leaving all finishes as they are.


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 11, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Wheels for my Western Flyer are ready for bike assembly. View attachment 1204879



Nice looking rubber.
Who and where?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 12, 2020)

Sorry @John Gailey. 26" x 2.35" with no name on the sidewall. May be take-offs. Many Electra bikes came with these. Very heavy duty. Got 'em at a local bike shop. (Just have to find more room under the fenders of my WF)


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 13, 2020)

Still on the 55” took her around the hood after trying other bars and my wife insisted on a basket! She will get two tone blue! And although she didn’t come with a tank i got one in a parts lot a few years back! She rides smoothly and pretty fast!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 14, 2020)

Finally got my Zenith up and running...Not happy with bars, they will be changed out....The 3sp hub needs a little adjustment also....


----------



## Sven (Jun 14, 2020)

I worked on my '59 Flightliner's drivetrain.



I switched the 52 tooth front sprocket with a 46 tooth one. As well , I replaced the rear hub sprocket from a 18 to 19 tooth. I went from a 2.89 :1 ratio to 2.42:1. I did this for better "off the line " response. The original  set up was like starting in 12th gear on a 10 speed.  Which sucks trying to cross a busy road from a stop.


----------



## Barto (Jun 14, 2020)

Put these Dual Baskets on my Son-in-Laws Columbia...25 bucks on Craigslist.  They are pretty nice.  May move the attachment  point to the seat tube just to stand up the back a bit!  Going to put laser cut powder coated signs of his Video Production company (King Wolf Creative)  and attaché them to the baskets for some advertising at car shows.  

After installing the baskets and putting the bike back into my walk-in attic and thought, Hey!  I worked on this today...I get to post it in the "What bike did out work on today" section so I went back in that oven and snapped a photo.  

BTW, This will be my future bike tech shop once I retire (this year).  Will close it in, insulate, paint, add power, lights, heat, air, shelves, benches small compressor, some cool old signs and music....Perfect as it will keep my bikes separate from my Hot Rod and Motorcycle stuff.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 17, 2020)

..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 18, 2020)

My Shelby has been put on hold for a while to help some folks get on their bikes the past couple weeks. Got a free women's 10 speed that was traded to my mailman for a Centurion road bike and gave it a tune before the trade.



Then was given a nice '80's Bianchi Limited road bike with a tall frame that had been converted to a comfort bike. Nice bike with double butted, tapered tubing. A tall guy from our crew at work needs a bike so gave it a tune, cleaned up the drivetrain and he's a happy cyclist!




Then my Ops Mgr. had a couple big box store bikes he asked me to see if I can do anything to get them riding again. His 29" cruiser just needed a tuneup(no pic). But his son had a girls Huffy that he apparently loves and was totally thrashed. So I rebuilt the whole thing with an upgrade to 7speeds from a Next bike I pulled out of a dumpster. This is now probably the best riding bike ever sold at Walmart!    It actually rides like a real bike! Just needs a new seat...




Then dug out a Schwinn Fair Lady to get detailed & overhauled for my niece. Short notice build that has to be done before I leave to visit family on Friday.






























I've got everything cleaned & protected this week. Assembly will happen tonight, for the most part. I have a couple seat & handlebar options to get her fit....


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> My Shelby has been put on hold for a while to help some folks get on their bikes the past couple weeks. Got a free women's 10 speed that was traded to my mailman for a Centurion road bike and gave it a tune before the trade.View attachment 1213506
> 
> Then was given a nice '80's Bianchi Limited road bike with a tall frame that had been converted to a comfort bike. Nice bike with double butted, tapered tubing. A tall guy from our crew at work needs a bike so gave it a tune, cleaned up the drivetrain and he's a happy cyclist!View attachment 1213507
> 
> ...



Busy, Busy, Busy


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 18, 2020)

Sven said:


> Busy, Busy, Busy





Hahaha! You're telling me!  Plus working to book as much business as possible at work. Good thing I have a big engine! That's just a warm up for the extended weekend I am facing.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 18, 2020)

Took it for a little test drive . I’m loving it


----------



## REC (Jun 23, 2020)

REC said:


> After a period of not working on much other than picking up some other stuff, both in parts and project wise, I got out today and spent some more time on the Corvette project, as well as a bit work on the "48 CT2 that has been sitting aside for months. My ambition has not been super high in a while, but I found the urge to mess around with these projects for the first time in a while. Started out with the Corvette, I dug up another chainguard since the one I had painted and ready turned out to be a 24'" model. I had found and bought another one, and painted the portion of it that would be black, and as usual, put it in a safe place until I was ready to put the decal on it and then install it on the bike. When I said  as usual, that just means that the "safe place" I put it means it was pretty much lost among the other parts in the shop. Several weeks ago, I was looking for a chainguard for the "Bob the CT" project and found another NOS guard for the Corvette that I'd need to paint for the bike. I did that this afternoon and it came out pretty good. I went to hang it to sit and cure for a day or two, and as things usually go for me, I looked down from where I was standing to hang the freshly painted guard and there directly in front of me I found the guard I painted for the Corvette several months ago. Great! now I have two 26" ones. When the one I did today cures for a couple of days, I'll get it down, install the decal, and then get it mounted. I'll save the other one for another frame I have sitting, waiting to get built into something middleweight for the future. OK, now that this is done and curing, I moved on to hunting down the wheelset for the '48 Cycle-Truck CT2 project that had stalled for a while. It shows through the door in the picture posted in April with the nose pointed to the left in the photo from the April post.
> The '48 CT2 Project:
> View attachment 1202697
> The sibling '46 CT1 is also shown pointing to the right in the same previous photo. Now that I have the wheels located and sitting in the room where my desk is, I can now get them mounted on the frame and see how much further I can get with the project before losing my ambition yet again. The seat I mentioned possibly finding its way to the Ross Delivery Cycle is also sitting in the room where the desk is, and as of yet, I have not made any further effort to get it changed out.  Maybe that will be another "happening" over this weekend.
> ...



OK.... As of yesterday, the '48 CT2 project is as completed as it's going to be for a while. As I didn't get several small parts painted due to not taking them with the other parts when I had those parts done a while ago, I ended up painting the small parts myself in the shop, That would be the signplate clamps and the upper rear crossbrace for the basket. I must have had a brain fart at the time, but my paintwork is still acceptable, though it is most likely not as durable as what my paint guy does, so once he gets relocated, I may take this stuff over to him for the "real deal" refinish work he does. Overall, I think the bike dame out pretty well even considering the stuff I did. Here is a photo of the end result to base your own opinion on.
This bike was begun in May of 2009 and looked like this to begin with:



And this is the result of a lot of time passing with very little work getting done along the way:



And this is the '46 CT1 sibling project that went through the process about halfway through the process about halfway between the start and finish of the '48:



I wish I could have found another set of the stainless steel signplate clamps like the ones on the '46, but apparently I only got one set of them at the time. The ones on the '48 are black unless I get lucky and find some more stainless ones in the not too distant future!

REC


----------



## REC (Jun 23, 2020)

There was another project going on in the background along with the set of Cycle-Trucks - Actually, several other projects.... Somehow I ended up picking up some other sibling projects in the middleweight sizes. In this case, I had found a 24" Corvette a few years ago that I finished up in 2017. At the end of 2019. I found a good 26" Corvette frame (in black of course) that I thought would make a nice "Second" to the 24" Corvette, so I picked it up. First thing was to have the frame redone in some shiny new black to match the 24" bike, and then started gathering up the assorted odd parts to make them somewhat similar in the end. Here is the 24", then the 26" frame ad photo, and then the 26" end photo.
24" Corvette:




26" Frame ad photo:



And the end result for the 26" model:



REC


----------



## REC (Jun 23, 2020)

And then there was another sideline job - I had gotten a '57 Ross Delivery Cycle in partial trade for a bike my friend Dave wanted a few years ago,. It was a frame and fork and not much else when it came to me. I saw that a lot of the parts for a Cycle-Truck looked like they would work, and since I had some of those parts, I used them and some other stuff I found to put the Ross back together. At the time, there was little to no information on these bikes found on the internet, so I used my limited imagination and built the bike up. It has been together in this form for about five years now. At the end of 2019. I noticed there was another Ross on ebay that appeared to be pretty much complete and original, so I marked it to watch. Toward the end of the listing, I sent the seller some questions and got the answers pretty quickly. After which, I went ahead and put in a bid on it, with the end result of me now having a pair of these. The second one answered a lot of the questions about the first one due to how original it was. The first (blue) one was the one from the trade, The rusty-ish one is the second version.



Number Two:



As soon as this bike got here, I started looking for a chainguard like the one it had since the one on the blue bike was a cut down one from a Cleveland Welding bike. In a matter of less than a month, I found a guard and have it set aside for the blue one to use on an upcoming update on it. There could be a difference in color on it as well. The #2 bike will remain in its' crusty state I think. Time will tell

REC


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 23, 2020)

Finally got this one up and running....Comfy seat on it, need to lower it a little bit...Rides nice....


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 24, 2020)

replaced the new seat with old skool leather 4 spring seat!


----------



## Sandman (Jun 24, 2020)

Building wheels for my Columbia g519 tribute build .


----------



## tech549 (Jun 24, 2020)

trying to get this one back on the road


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 26, 2020)

working on this bike today. would love to know the correct name badge that's correct for this bike.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 26, 2020)

Fixed a few things for a co worker on this big box! Anyway to figure date of manufacture??? I don’t know jack about a huffy!


----------



## cbustapeck (Jun 29, 2020)

buck hughes said:


> replaced the new seat with old skool leather 4 spring seat!
> 
> View attachment 1217364
> 
> View attachment 1217365



This gives me so many bad ideas.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 9, 2020)

Didn't anticipate working on this one, but a fella I know bought a 56 Schwinn Corvette, and his wife wanted a classic too. Had this one in the swap meet row, and they had to have it when she saw it. 68 Starlet III. Have a set of brick 2.0 tires coming for it thanks to @mrg


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 12, 2020)

The Barn Fresh, Monark, 1950, Firestone Super Cruiser, 2 tone red!
I have not touched any of the painted surfaces (even though paint is in great shape, just oxidized) a good cleaner wax would bring it back. Really torn in regard to the "barn fresh", or the "shinny barn fresh" Have only worked on seat, trim and wheels.

1st picture is when I unloaded the bike after the find!





After work mentioned above.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jul 12, 2020)

Doaner steer tube



Weld the splice and ready to assemble


----------



## tech549 (Jul 13, 2020)

working on this one,waiting on a rim to rebuild the front wheel,and will have to paint the rack and fork to match


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 13, 2020)

A friend built a frame jig and helped me straighten my 1941 Western Flyer girls bike. It was bent about 7 different ways. But I think we got it sorted out now. So today was mock up day to get it looking like a bike again!


----------



## John G04 (Jul 14, 2020)

Hoping to save the one intact pointed elgin grip so boiled it and rubbed it with glycerine to make it soft again hopefully. After making 40’s rubber soup put the rear fender back on.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 17, 2020)

Trying out OA in the ultrasonic cleaner for nickel parts. Only did them for five and ten minutes depending on the part. Heaps of rust came off but the bathes were short enough in duration that it doesn’t seem like the nickel has dulled.

I also framed this ad for my studio.


----------



## JRE (Jul 17, 2020)

Painted the 1935 Shelby non wishbone frame. Still need to find the correct fork for it.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 18, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Trying out OA in the ultrasonic cleaner for nickel parts. Only did them for five and ten minutes depending on the part. Heaps of rust came off but the bathes were short enough in duration that it doesn’t seem like the nickel has dulled.
> 
> I also framed this ad for my studio.
> 
> ...



That Columbia pic . That monkey/ Devil looking thing looks like he is having a lot more fun than that Parrot


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 18, 2020)

Spent the day going thru parts and sweating!
Thought I'd do another "Bent Tube" Elgin, 1st one I've done without a tank.
Frame/Front End is an older repaint by someone. Kinda thought it would be good for a "Resto-Mod" type Elgin.


----------



## Rat Pilot (Jul 18, 2020)

Painted the bars and installed the grips and a chain on my ‘37 Rollfast. I hope to ride it a little tomorrow.


----------



## JRE (Jul 18, 2020)

Started building my 35 Shelby frane into a Rider. Still need to find a original fork. Going to swap out parts when I find good originals.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 19, 2020)

This is my “in between” project:


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 19, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> My newly acquired Continental that had some chips and years  of gunk stuck on the paint. It actually cleaned up very well and had some paint chips needing touching up only.
> 
> Ridiculous high price of the old Schwinn colors on eBay inspired me to mix my own enamel Kool Lemon paint. After some experimentation mixing two shades of yellow I got a perfect match. I used one of my air brushes to touch up certain areas. Now to let it cure and then I will shoot some clear enamel for extra protection. I will then wax it once the clear cures getting an even shine on the paint.
> This area had some paint loss
> ...




We mix Testers paint, the small square bottles from a hobby shop, to make our own touchup paint.


----------



## RJWess (Jul 19, 2020)

Switched out the white walls for the black walls. Still need to go through the bike and re-grease  all the bearings and true the wheel set. The rear hub is a New Departure 2 speed. I will need to go through  and replace all the missing parts. I am pretty sure the bike came with a Morrow hubs but for now I will keep the 2 speed hub. I would like to put some Torrington 14's on this, if you have a set please hit me up. 









These are Torrington 14's that I am looking for.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 19, 2020)

I just finish put these one back...
Together!!! After (2years) inside the, 
Bike box. Switch couples of girls parts ,
(Pedales/ boys) Torrington (8) 
Handlebar much easy for me too 
Ride her  and it's a, (1940) Remaster.

Deluxe girls bike love the bike....
But more the price ($100) USD. 


Cleveland Craigslist. Almost 3 years ago. 

BTW...morrow rear hub is dated...
(J3)....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 19, 2020)

Made a few adjustments to my 39 Huffman


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 19, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> A friend built a frame jig and helped me straighten my 1941 Western Flyer girls bike. It was bent about 7 different ways. But I think we got it sorted out now. So today was mock up day to get it looking like a bike again!
> 
> View attachment 1228281




It was run over by dad's car while he was backing out of the driveway. "Damn kids never put anything away".


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 22, 2020)

Back to the 79 continental! Got some sweet sweet part from a cabe member and behold my very own bmx’r! Love the way it rides handles like a factory ride! Just pure fun!  Im very happy with the new parts!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 25, 2020)

39 Huffman


----------



## Sven (Jul 26, 2020)

Put a front rat trap rack on my Suburban. I put it on there for an upcoming bike / camping trip in September.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 26, 2020)

I dove into some stuff I got recently the last two days using fire and brute force to reverse damage history on two teens motobike frames' rear triangles and rear "drops", a Mead/Excelsior Fork that I should have sent to @Krakatoa with steer tube and leg bends, some teens moto bars bent in every possible spot, a never-disassembled seat, then hammered away on some seen-better-days steel 28" clinchers with a heavy brass drift. Worth saving them? I think so as you don't see them often.  Love working on these relics, rolling or not.  Also pulled a 6" barn spike out of one of the fork truss rods! Threads were still ok at the top. This took awhile...   It takes a lot of time but it's worth it.  All relative.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 28, 2020)

Decided to clean the hubs on my 1945 RoadMaster and lace up some freshly painted rims today. Got the front rim done, so tomorrow it’s go time on the rear.


----------



## Nashman (Jul 28, 2020)

oldfart36 said:


> The Barn Fresh, Monark, 1950, Firestone Super Cruiser, 2 tone red!
> I have not touched any of the painted surfaces (even though paint is in great shape, just oxidized) a good cleaner wax would bring it back. Really torn in regard to the "barn fresh", or the "shinny barn fresh" Have only worked on seat, trim and wheels.
> 
> 1st picture is when I unloaded the bike after the find!
> ...



Chris,  What brand of tires are on this beauty?


----------



## Nashman (Jul 28, 2020)

I "putted" ( actually wrenches were involved) this '37 putter stem on my '39 Firestone Twin Flex. I know...bogus..bogus...bogus... wrong year, BUT........Dudes did it all the time back in the day, still do. Now a '39 stem on a '37...nah....

I never represent a bike as pure stock unless it's all original parts from factory. Sometimes I upgrade a part, or mild custom, as that's part of the fun for me. If you don't dig my scene...... Set me up for the dunk tank at the town carnival.  It's hotter than HADES here and I could use a cool off!!

NMB ( prominent Caber) was the MAN with the stems. Thanks B!!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 28, 2020)

Rear hub for my 1945 RoadMaster is now cleaned and regreased. Laced into a freshly painted rim and is now ready to put back onto the bike


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 28, 2020)

And the bike with it’s fresh wheels on it. Rides smooth again


----------



## Tim s (Jul 28, 2020)

I put newer and more comfortable handle bars on today and added the light and bell. I still have a ways to go on this king size Schwinn American.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 29, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Chris,  What brand of tires are on this beauty?




Firestones.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 29, 2020)

The main reason I built the wheel set up above in my last post was so I could use the crusty rims for my other CWC project. A 1941 Western Flyer girls bike that desperately needed some crusty painted wheels to match the rest of the bike. Got the rear wheel built today. Straightened and tensioned, and ready to go onto the bike. But it’s lunchtime so I’ll post pics on the bike later...


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 29, 2020)

And a pic with the rear wheel on the bike. So much better! Now I just need to find a chain guard that matches


----------



## Nashman (Jul 29, 2020)

oldfart36 said:


> Firestones.



Thanks Chris. Are they the early "Rayon" tractor tread like mine? I dunno, I hadn't seen any Firestones before except the High Speed Nylons like the 24 inch I have for sale.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 30, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Thanks Chris. Are they the early "Rayon" tractor tread like mine? I dunno, I hadn't seen any Firestones before except the High Speed Nylons like the 24 inch I have for sale.
> 
> View attachment 1238297
> 
> ...




Yes, just black walls. But, had a turn of events yesterday, I'll post here.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 30, 2020)

Well, still have not touched the paint on the Barn Fresh 50 Super Cruiser,  really fighting with myself on whether to leave it, or shine it up.
Wanted to even keep the original Firestones on it, and just change the tubes out. After removing the old tires, the beads were just too ate up, and the treads were separating badly! So For Now, I decided to put on a set of new re-pop Chains!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2020)

Got my matching crusty rim/hub built for my girls CWC Western Flyer today. Still need to true it. One step closer though!


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Jul 31, 2020)

oldfart36 said:


> Well, still have not touched the paint on the Barn Fresh 50 Super Cruiser,  really fighting with myself on whether to leave it, or shine it up.
> Wanted to even keep the original Firestones on it, and just change the tubes out. After removing the old tires, the beads were just too ate up, and the treads were separating badly! So For Now, I decided to put on a set of new re-pop Chains!
> 
> View attachment 1238371
> ...





oldfart36 said:


> Well, still have not touched the paint on the Barn Fresh 50 Super Cruiser,  really fighting with myself on whether to leave it, or shine it up.
> Wanted to even keep the original Firestones on it, and just change the tubes out. After removing the old tires, the beads were just too ate up, and the treads were separating badly! So For Now, I decided to put on a set of new re-pop Chains!
> 
> View attachment 1238371
> ...


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 31, 2020)

Had time to install the freshly rebuilt Crusty front wheel on my prewar girls CWC Western Flyer. Perfect blend of paint to crusty combo. Too bad the chain broke when out for its maiden voyage 
*
*


----------



## Sven (Aug 2, 2020)

I replaced the  head set bearings on "Yellow fever". It was binding as well as not smooth swing of the forks.



I found the spokes to the front wheel loose.  I didnt know all the spokes were way out of spec. Tension for the 1.8 mm spokes are to be a TM-1 reading between 14 to 25 (53 to167 kgf) All of the spokes were below the minimum. 
The wheel was 1.5 mm out of dish as well. 



So in the truing stand it went.



It took a bit of time, but got it laterally, radially  trued, and dished . Using the Park Tool wheel Tension App , got the spokes within 10% variance.


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 3, 2020)

Yesterday was "Start On The Gumby Green Super Cruiser" day!
Eventhough I had to put this one on a table, it is time to get rockin and rollin on it! Still looking for an original seat, or have the one I have recovered.


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 5, 2020)

It Truly Was A "Monark" Monday Grab!
50s, Firestone Special Cruiser, basically a Monark Rocket made for Firestone.The original Patina is killer on this bike, the same from all angles!
Spent yesterday getting him back close to the way he should be.
Only question is did it come with truss rods??? Catalog shows these Firestones both ways!

As it was when picked up!





After the work yesterday, neck, bars, grips, seat, and tires.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 5, 2020)

Put new bars and a different stem on the 38 rollfast. I think it looks much more better than the modern shiny bars that it had before.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 8, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> Rear hub for my 1945 RoadMaster is now cleaned and regreased. Laced into a freshly painted rim and is now ready to put back onto the bike
> 
> View attachment 1237427
> 
> ...



Dude you are so on it! Look at my simple rig!








I mostly use it to true up old rims!


----------



## p51mustang55 (Aug 8, 2020)

Finished cleaning as greasing the 41 DX. Didn’t like the ride with the old tires. Schwinn Typhoon Cord tires were introduced in 1941. Decided it was time to put new Typhoon black walls on. Rides like a dream now.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 8, 2020)

Put a Josh made toolbox saddle ( incredible seat)  on the '38 CCM Flyte and put the other ( was on the '38) toolbox on the '49 CCM. Streamlined to go now!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 8, 2020)

Installed a period nickel drop stand.


----------



## vincev (Aug 8, 2020)

working on my 1948 Monark.........


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 9, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> Dude you are so on it! Look at my simple rig!
> 
> View attachment 1244177
> 
> ...




Up until about a year ago I used my upside down bike to true wheels. But a friend bought a new Park truing stand and gave me his old one. Really makes it a lot easier to do now


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 9, 2020)

I gave my 37 Mercury Pod bike a few up grades


----------



## Sandman (Aug 9, 2020)

Putting the final touches on my  G519  wannabe ?


----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 9, 2020)

Washed...waxed a little ..wd and took the to storage. No immediate plans .. but they do have nice 7 speed interior hub...kinda fancy and smooooth shifting! Thought about using the rims on an older bikes. Idk!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 9, 2020)

Just @  little Curiosity I install @ (D).

Battery (1ss /TM.) and it work, Yeeeessss, Yeeeesss,

Siiii, Siiiii.!!!  

Hope you and yours are doing great.!!!

Stay safe with family and friends.
And enjoy your beautiful bikes. Either

Boys or girls....


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 9, 2020)

Fixed a flat on the green one and upgraded some parts on the blue one (seat and stem).


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 9, 2020)

I cleaned up this Mercury.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 10, 2020)

I've been swamped with work & building bikes for friends & family the past month & a half. Mostly work. Had time yesterday to finally get a chain on my Western Flyer that's compatible with the drivetrain & fir some Fat Franks since the other tires I tried using were just too wide. Rides great!!


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 10, 2020)

Decided that my BMF DX Schwinn needed some fenders. What do you do to fenders that the front half’s are damaged? Chop em down of course! Didn’t think to photo the process for the rear, but I did remember to snap photos of the front one being modified. Rear is done, just need to decide how short to make the front one...


----------



## whizzer kid (Aug 10, 2020)

Got some work done on this 22 mead,  and fenders & nice seat put on my 49 B6 schwinn .


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 11, 2020)

Finished the fender install on my Dx this morning. Time for a test ride!


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 13, 2020)

Ok, everything is correct now on the Gumby Green Firestone.
Still looking for a wizard that can recover this seat, or an original Tan seat. Also looking for an original chain guard with much better graphics, and a rear pair of accorn nuts.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello friends.!!!
Hope you and yours are doing great in the,

Middle of this Situation. Bless!!!! Bless!!!!

And Many Blessings.!!!! for Everyone else,
Here and Everywhere. Enjoy your bikes either boys.!!!! or girls.!!!! bikes...    


Had these beautiful, ( B.T.) for years.
Iam gonna use it, (T/1) for a little bit. until

I'll find....@(  )..


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 27, 2020)

Added a set of fenders to my Schwinn double bar roadster today. May need to repaint the frame and fork to match now


----------



## Ridelive337 (Aug 27, 2020)

Worked on the YT today, and yesterday. Huge thanks to all the guys that rode these steel monsters and started the trend of riding recklessly down large hills. I enjoy both of these bikes so much.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 29, 2020)

had  a bunch of parts hanging around..on a budget of what I have only ! 1950 frame build rattle can paint no chrome work.well that it was such a wet Saturday ,had time to finish this.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 29, 2020)

That looks great @tech549 ! Nice work!  I have a similar project in green and need to paint the tank. May I ask what brand you used for the gold parts? That looks like a pretty close match to original.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 29, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> That looks great @tech549 ! Nice work!  I have a similar project in green and need to paint the tank. May I ask what brand you used for the gold parts? That looks like a pretty close match to original.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 29, 2020)

Thank you!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 29, 2020)

Working a Dayton for someone who is patiently waiting!  @Balloonoob


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 29, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Working a Dayton for someone who is patiently waiting!  @Balloonoob
> 
> View attachment 1257021
> 
> View attachment 1257022



Oh wow. It does look niiiice. The paint on the forks is bright.  Really looking forward to riding this one. It will be loved.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 29, 2020)

Nice! Looks fantastic.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 29, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Nice! Looks fantastic.






I'll take it....    

Just kidding.!!!!!

Beautiful Beautiful bike hope he the owner.  Ride on and enjoy the bike, 

lots!!!! lots!!!! & LoooooooTssssss. 

With family and friends...


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 29, 2020)

My bike went on it's first long test runs at the Whizzer picnic.  There was some brake-in smoke, carb. adjustments and oil leakage.  My friends came with me for the 11 miles.  The sag wagon, for retrieving dead bikes, is a 20-year-old rust bucket that should have its own chase vehicle.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 29, 2020)

put my new rusty rack on my rusty DX. a new rusty feather chainguard is in the mail. the search is on for rusty fenders now.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Aug 29, 2020)

Ridelive337 said:


> View attachment 1256175
> 
> Worked on the YT today, and yesterday. Huge thanks to all the guys that rode these steel monsters and started the trend of riding recklessly down large hills. I enjoy both of these bikes so much.



Nice Schwinn straight bar...Looks like new tires..!!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 29, 2020)

Did some wrenching on my “mutt” today.  I’ve thought about repainting her, but have hesitated because I like that her multicolored coat shows the love that others have given to her in the past


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 29, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Working a Dayton for someone who is patiently waiting!  @Balloonoob
> 
> View attachment 1257021
> 
> View attachment 1257022




it’s a challenge to get those mesh guards to stay in place and not rub on the crank and or chain. Been there!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 29, 2020)

worked on my rusty bell as well....  these spin and a ball on a spring makes a ring that would make the ice cream man jealous. this one didn't spin well, so I lubed it.


----------



## JRE (Aug 29, 2020)

Got the Truss rods mounted up on my 35 Shelby. Next up I need to find some original rain gutter fenders and a drop stand


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 30, 2020)

Sears Chief:


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Aug 30, 2020)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Nice Schwinn straight bar...Looks like new tires..!!





Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Nice Schwinn straight bar...Looks like new tires..!!



Schwinn riding high..!!


----------



## Agustino J. Napoli (Aug 30, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> Had time to install the freshly rebuilt Crusty front wheel on my prewar girls CWC Western Flyer. Perfect blend of paint to crusty combo. Too bad the chain broke when out for its maiden voyage
> *
> *
> View attachment 1239132



Worked on peddles for my 1899 Keystone,just have to stain and varnish my wood wheels. Every day closer to getting it on the road.By the way a number of days ago a member posted pages of a catologue featuring track peddles please post it again, I went pack to save it and could,nt find it. Thanks for listening.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 30, 2020)

City art 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks to a good Pal, for the nice, fairly hard to find, Monark/Lobdell seat. I put the correct crash rail on and the Gumby Green Firestone is presentable now.
Still would like to find an original paint chainguard with better graphics, rear acorns, and grips.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 31, 2020)

had some time to get this back together,just need a few more parts and finished.


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 1, 2020)

After finding a set of fenders for my Schwinn double bar, I felt the reverse tiller bars weren’t a good fit anymore, so a different set of bars was in order today.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 1, 2020)

After and Before .


----------



## tech549 (Sep 1, 2020)

added the batwing and rear rack jewels.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 1, 2020)

I picked up this 1936 Hawthorne frame, fork, stem and bars awhile back and hot rodded it.  Very low miles with very clean/unworn bearings and cones throughout. But when riding the bike straight, the fork crown was not square to the top tube.  The left fork leg was slightly(just a tad) bent backwards, offsetting the drops from the fork crown.  To align them once again, the fork had to come off the bike.   All good now!







I would bet no one has seen this lube before!!!


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 2, 2020)

I spent the day yesterday with my 1948 Monark Super Deluxe, doing cleaning and greasing work I should have done 2-3 years ago, when I found it! The bike is a complete Survivor, except for grips!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 6, 2020)

I worked on this old thing. Started cleaning it up half and half LOL!


----------



## JRE (Sep 6, 2020)

Worked on straightening the 52 Schwinn Imperial rear fender today


----------



## Nashman (Sep 6, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I've been swamped with work & building bikes for friends & family the past month & a half. Mostly work. Had time yesterday to finally get a chain on my Western Flyer that's compatible with the drivetrain & fir some Fat Franks since the other tires I tried using were just too wide. Rides great!!
> View attachment 1245436
> 
> View attachment 1245437



SWEET TAIL LIGHT!!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 6, 2020)

tech549 said:


> had  a bunch of parts hanging around..on a budget of what I have only ! 1950 frame build rattle can paint no chrome work.well that it was such a wet Saturday ,had time to finish this.
> 
> View attachment 1256944
> 
> View attachment 1257127



Those Colorflows are the bees Knees in my humble opinion. Great job! Looks..........NICE!!


----------



## spoker (Sep 6, 2020)

55 corvette,just a clean up and fix fender dents and polish em,has an alloy rear hub


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 7, 2020)

Nashman said:


> SWEET TAIL LIGHT!!




Thanks! Original to the bike I believe. All lenses intact when I got it. Cover was  a little stuck when removing & when it popped loose the lense on the right side disintegrated.  I have a couple ideas to try to make a new lense.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 8, 2020)

Spent a little time removing added paint from some parts to be used on a CWC delivery cycle & began the crustification process yesterday.(fenders & wheels)


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 8, 2020)

Still on my wife's 55’ fender riveting has popped and head tube won’t bust free!? You could ride it....but it still needs love! Wife wants two tone blue???


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 13, 2020)

Work on rubber gold today; I cleaned up the one tires so it now matches the other.  Soon to be mounted on the 1919 Harley Davidson Motorcyke.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 13, 2020)

My '41 Elgin Deluxe was nice with the Heavy Duty Sears Balloon blackwalls, but they ARE HEAVY DUTY and weigh over 6 lbs.!! The bike is a tank, not sure what it weighs. When I step on the bathroom scale with the bike it goes "error", so it's heavy, I'm pushing around 180 lbs of Molson muscle. Riding the Elgin with the HD Sears tires was like riding the JC Higgins Colorflow with original Allstate tractor tread Safety Treads. Like pedaling thru quicksand. Solution, Johns repro chain tread tires ( weigh in at just over 4 lbs) that can be inflated higher ( front currently 40lbs/rear 45lbs) and now the bike is rideable, and looks just as cool I think. YES, my legs are kinda wimpy too. I have 2 sets of the SEARS Allstate HD Balloon b/w for sale, now, post soon. Rare tires.


----------



## JLF (Sep 13, 2020)

Too much smoke from the fires to ride today, so I turned some wrenches.  Installed a set of fat 26x2.35 tires on my barn find Colson, and a steel handlebar off of a low end early 90’s Giant MTB (comfortable straight bar) I got for free.  Grips are 60’s Hunt Wilde until I get something period correct.  

These changes may be sacrilegious, but I actually love to ride this bike and plan to make it my ‘go to / daily’ rider.

(No weird filter on photo, it’s due to wild fire smoke)


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 14, 2020)

Ok ... got this twinn  n a bundle for a tricycle!  I’ve had it for years... like 2 1/2.  It is a rider! But lacks a bunch ?? Help me decide!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 17, 2020)

Put some Blue w/w Duro's on my buddies DX for him and a S/W speedo and drive. It's a repaint/custom with some repop parts but he digs it. I like it too. Funky.


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 17, 2020)

I added a rare front brake to my 1950 Green Schwinn Phantom.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 18, 2020)

Chicken & Noodles!
Nope!
Schwinn & Noodles!
Another one headed out!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 20, 2020)

Carefully removed the broken stub from the fork lock and the new keys from Wes work perfect!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 20, 2020)

Fixed up this old thing.... 1970 Fastback coaster brake model.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 20, 2020)

Here is the follow-up to my last post in this thread:


----------



## Nashman (Sep 20, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is the follow-up to my last post in this thread:
> 
> View attachment 1270543
> 
> View attachment 1270544



*Momma Mia!!  Droolsville!!*


----------



## Tino (Sep 20, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is the follow-up to my last post in this thread:
> 
> View attachment 1270543
> 
> View attachment 1270544



I would love to see more pictures of that bike (bicycle)


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 20, 2020)

Tino said:


> I would love to see more pictures of that bike (bicycle)



You can under the Pre-1933 section; Motobike Fever thread.  I posted more today with the new tires.


----------



## JLF (Sep 20, 2020)

Installed the drop stand, head badge and swapped on some 30.5” Torrington bars.  Thanks to my fellow CABER’s for the parts to complete my barn find Colson.  
As for the bars, how do people ride with these?!  Might have to change them out to something more ‘sporting’ in keeping with the feel of the bike.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 22, 2020)

Put a set of Silver Rays on my Custom Hawthorne Flo Cycle, some axle lights on my Huffy Radiobike.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 22, 2020)

JLF said:


> Installed the drop stand, head badge and swapped on some 30.5” Torrington bars.  Thanks to my fellow CABER’s for the parts to complete my barn find Colson.
> As for the bars, how do people ride with these?!  Might have to change them out to something more ‘sporting’ in keeping with the feel of the bike.
> View attachment 1270857
> View attachment 1270858



Actually LOVE the WIDE bars!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 26, 2020)

Worked on the Hartford this morning.  Many thanks to @Gordon for the badge screws, and Scott @sm2501 for the badge.


----------



## JLF (Sep 26, 2020)

Worked on the Colson again today.  Removed the house paint on the outside of the forks (I left the paint on the inside of the fork legs) and the chain guard.  Replaced the 30.5” Torrington’s with straight bars (again).  I can’t seem to make up my mind about the finish, so in the mean time; I remove house paint a bit at a time.  Also spent an hour trying to carefully remove caked on dirt and grease from the rear rim.  Rear wheel paint is better by far than the front wheel, thanks to that caked on gunk.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 26, 2020)

Took off the triple speed, fixed a little hole in the light, stripped the orange paint off of the guard and put it together


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 27, 2020)

Started working on possibly the earliest known Schwinn in existence:


----------



## JLF (Sep 27, 2020)

My first go around with Boiled Linseed Oil on my full rust ‘36 Shelby.  It was all very uniformly patina’d, and as a result, it’s all a nearly perfect root beer brown.  Kinda wish I’d left it?  At least it’s rust inhibited.  Perhaps it will grow on me, or fade out?


----------



## RJWess (Sep 27, 2020)

Put some old school Panaracer Smoke and Dart tires on today.


----------



## JRE (Sep 27, 2020)

Started cleaning up and putting together the 36 shelby project I got this weekend


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 27, 2020)

Attached the rear rack and battery pod on the twin bar today.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 27, 2020)

Finished my hextube. Steer stem had been replaced and no step at the bottom,so the lower race had too much slop. Fixed the race issue and still had too much play. I grabbed a Schwinn lower bearing cup and bearing and VOILA, works like a charm.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 28, 2020)

Disassembled, cleaned and rebuilt with original pieces some low-mile triple drop-step wheels. Replaced the ND with a 3-spd Dreigang 515 and they're now ready for some riding! Also tightened up some wood rim joints on a 559 clad fat rim with epoxy.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 29, 2020)

Been out of action for a couple of months.
Long story, I won't go into it now.
This arrived a few days ago, gifted to me!
1898 Quadrant ladies Chainless bicycle, featuring "Lloyds Cross Roller" patented gear.
you could say it needs a lot of work!!!!!
































Glad to be back on here,
Glad to still be here!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 29, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Been out of action for a couple of months.
> Long story, I won't go into it now.
> This arrived a few days ago, gifted to me!
> 1898 Quadrant ladies Chainless bicycle, featuring "Lloyds Cross Roller" patented gear.
> ...



@Jesse McCauley


----------



## friendofthedevil (Sep 29, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Glad to be back on here,
> Glad to still be here!




It's good to hear from you.  Been missing your fantastic machines and the beautiful English countryside.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 29, 2020)

Sadly, I'm unable to get out and ride in that beautiful countryside at the moment.
But hopefully soon.
Thanks @friendofthedevil


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Sadly, I'm unable to get out and ride in that beautiful countryside at the moment.
> But hopefully soon.



I've been thinking about you, missed your involvement here; almost messaged you.
Nice to SEE your'e back!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 29, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Been out of action for a couple of months.
> Long story, I won't go into it now.
> This arrived a few days ago, gifted to me!
> 1898 Quadrant ladies Chainless bicycle, featuring "Lloyds Cross Roller" patented gear.
> ...




Lovely! What a great project! Those gear covers seem to have protected the rollers exceptionally! 
This is truly a deserving bike and restore, kudos on bringing it in to a warm home from the sometimes cold cold world we live in.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 29, 2020)

No riding posts Darren for a too many weeks!  Been sending positive, hopeful thoughts your way while riding. Great to see you back!   pete


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 29, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> I've been thinking about you, missed your involvement here; almost messaged you.
> Nice to SEE your'e back!
> View attachment 1275178





Jesse McCauley said:


> Lovely! What a great project! Those gear covers seem to have protected the rollers exceptionally!
> This is truly a deserving bike and restore, kudos on bringing it in to a warm home from the sometimes cold cold world we live in.





SKPC said:


> No riding posts Darren for a too many weeks!  Been sending positive, hopeful thoughts your way while riding. Great to see you back!   pete



Many thanks guys,
I appreciate the love,
Hope to be riding soon!
In the meantime I'll be working out how to remove the rear wheel on this Quadrant!


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 29, 2020)

My placeholder headlight arrived today for my Mercury project. Naturally I had to install it


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 30, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Been out of action for a couple of months.
> Long story, I won't go into it now.
> This arrived a few days ago, gifted to me!
> 1898 Quadrant ladies Chainless bicycle, featuring "Lloyds Cross Roller" patented gear.
> ...




Welcome back Darren!
Could you please start a thread on this magnificent machine in the pre-1933 thread.  I look forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 30, 2020)

Columbia WWI bicycle:


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 30, 2020)

I lent a hand and did some sticky and tricky nerve wracking final assembly on a sweet monster mtb fork and handlebar for one of FTW's fab custom creations!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 1, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Welcome back Darren!
> Could you please start a thread on this magnificent machine in the pre-1933 thread.  I look forward to seeing the progress.
> 
> View attachment 1275719



Thanks,
Good to be back.
I'll be starting a relevant thread soon. 
We're moving house over the next few months,  so any work on this amazing machine is going to have to wait for a while.
Thanks for posting that advertisement, I hadn't seen that one before.
Not only is it technically interesting, it's also incredibly rare (one of only 6 survivors, 4 of which are in museum collections,  and the only ladies version known of), I'll be taking my time over this one!
Thanks again, 
Darren.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 1, 2020)

Well, decided to do so some detailing on my 1946, B6 Schwinn Cadillac. Did not touch og paint, wheels/tires, just a wipe down. Mainly worked on frt. end spring and truss rod assembly, bars and neck, chain ring, crank and pedals.


----------



## JRE (Oct 3, 2020)

Worked on the no tank model 37 Shelby I got last weekend at Jaf/Co's swap meet. Need to find some handle bars and a seat posts still.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 6, 2020)

Some of you might remember "The Patina Monster" Firestone/Rocket. I decided over a month ago to start looking for  a more correct Delta headlight with a patina that would fit in with the bike. I was having no luck at all.
Well, a very close friend came to spend the day last Saturday. After he drove for 2 hours, he found me one!  IN MY OWN PARTS!!!!!!!






Getting Old Is Not For Sissy's!


----------



## Nashman (Oct 6, 2020)

NICE...........


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 6, 2020)

Mercury


----------



## John Gailey (Oct 6, 2020)

Changed my crank and chainring on my 36 cwc flat tank.  Got the donor from an unlikely flea market purchase.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 6, 2020)

Helped a buddy out and put some all Blue Duro's ( unfortunately he's on a budget/can't afford John's chains/shipping kills us) on his repro Schwinn. They do look cool. I put some blue tread whitewalls on his post war Schwinn DX a couple weeks back.  This was a bit tricky because I was hesitant ( and didn't) to disconnect the rear cable for the Shimano 7 speed. Two and 3 speeds are easier to disable. Notice the cocktail shaker on the back of the rear fender!  Ha!


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 6, 2020)

Wasn’t happy with the Lobdell wheels I built for my Schwinn double bar roadster. So I decided to change them out for a more correct set of drop centers and black wall tires. Pretty happy with the new look. Also swapped out the skip tooth sweetheart sprocket for a fancier standard pitch.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 8, 2020)

Finally made some  time to modify another set of beat up fenders for my JC Higgins hot rod. Rear worked out nice, the front caused tire interference due to the 24” fork with a 26” balloon tire. Easy fix was to use a 26” x 1 3/4 tire instead. And I’m really liking the blackwall tire on there now


----------



## p51mustang55 (Oct 8, 2020)

Making a horn switch for my 1938 Schwinn Motorbike out of a hard plastic rod and a flipper switch out of a pinball machine.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 8, 2020)

p51mustang55 said:


> Making a horn switch for my 1938 Schwinn Motorbike out of a hard plastic rod and a flipper switch out of a pinball machine. View attachment 1280499
> View attachment 1280492
> 
> View attachment 1280501
> ...




Super nice bike! Original paint?


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 9, 2020)

oldfart36 said:


> Some of you might remember "The Patina Monster" Firestone/Rocket. I decided over a month ago to start looking for  a more correct Delta headlight with a patina that would fit in with the bike. I was having no luck at all.
> Well, a very close friend came to spend the day last Saturday. After he drove for 2 hours, he found me one!  IN MY OWN PARTS!!!!!!!View attachment 1279220View attachment 1279221View attachment 1279222
> Getting Old Is Not For Sissy's!
> 
> ...



Loving the 'Patina Monster'.
In fact I'm becoming increasingly drawn to these 30s and 40s bikes.
Who knows where this might lead!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 10, 2020)

Worked on my Mercury today coming along


----------



## ninolecoast (Oct 10, 2020)

Worked on my “old friend” today. Been neglected for awhile. 
Time for clean up and greasing new tires and seat. Bought it new in 1978 from Schwinn dealer with the gold anodized wheels and 3 piece crank. Added Bendix 2 speed hub. Literally wore out at least 3 sets of tires on this one.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 16, 2020)

Hello=Hola,Hola.!!!Cabers hope you and yours are doing great and stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!!

Working in this beauty last night.

Take The Rear rack off and change & KEEP the. ( CWC/E.B.D.S.) &


I love this one Sencillita but nice.
Love it.!!!❤
Love it.!!!❤✌
Love it.!!!❤View attachment 1285121


----------



## cbustapeck (Oct 17, 2020)

I finally finished Natalie!


----------



## Nashman (Oct 17, 2020)

Got the Dayton, Dayton Badged Firestone Fleetwood. I upgraded some parts right away, correct Firestone tires, Tombstone Rear reflector, putter stem, nice repop Person teardrop pedals ( Scott..right on!!), some detailing. Before and after pics. The Waltham speedo doesn't seem to take a cable, so likely an auto part ( seller working with me on that), but I'll maybe run without teacup and speedo, as it spoils the lines of the putter in my humble opinion. Seller is fantastic as is the collector it came from. It's a sweet ride, lucky to own it. Gotta love the CABE!


----------



## p51mustang55 (Oct 17, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Super nice bike! Original paint?



It has some areas that were touched up at one time. Other than that it is all original paint. The tank i picked up later and it was done by Dave Stromberger to match the bike.


----------



## cbustapeck (Oct 19, 2020)

I just got this hood ornament for my Orange  Krate. I’m not 100% sure about drilling holes for it in the fenders yet, though.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 19, 2020)

My Opinion, don't do it.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 19, 2020)

Nashman said:


> My Opinion, don't do it.



@cbustapeck I agree Don't Do It!!! Maybe find an adhesive


----------



## cbustapeck (Oct 20, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> @cbustapeck I agree Don't Do It!!! Maybe find an adhesive



Hmm. Maybe magnets! 

I think the issue is that the front line of the wings isn't parallel to the forks. Maybe.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 20, 2020)

I just don't like that hood ornament for a bicycle but Drilling a hole in a Krate for it; I Really Wouldn't


----------



## cbustapeck (Oct 20, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> I just don't like that hood ornament for a bicycle but Drilling a hole in a Krate for it; I Really Wouldn't



It actually passes for an original Krate? All the work I have done has paid off! Sweet!


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 20, 2020)

It


cbustapeck said:


> It actually passes for an original Krate? All the work I have done has paid off! Sweet!



 Even a repop deserves a better fender emblem & who knows someday it might have a higher monetary value -that fender hole. Looks Nice from what I see though


----------



## Chilidawg (Oct 20, 2020)

Why do people abuse bikes like this one? Started the tear down today. Tried to save the grips, but they just crumbed on me. At least it came with 2 almost new tires.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chilidawg said:


> Why do people abuse bikes like this one? Started the tear down today. Tried to save the grips, but they just crumbed on me. At least it came with 2 almost new tires. View attachment 1287740



Well if it were mine I wouldn't want it being a skinny tired bike so I would modify it or not really care what it looked like if I had to ride it. I hate red & shades of red like burgundy bikes (some parts stripes etc are fine) but if they don't value it then all bets are off. If it's not an expensive piece or nobody knows then it tends to happen


----------



## Chilidawg (Oct 20, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Well if it were mine I wouldn't want it being a skinny tired bike so I would modify it or not really care what it looked like if I had to ride it. I hate red & shades of red like burgundy bikes (some parts stripes etc are fine) but if they don't value it then all bets are off. If it's not an expensive piece or nobody knows then it tends to happen



I’m not a fan of the rust look. I wanted to save the grip and get paint that matched. maybe I can find new ones.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chilidawg said:


> I’m not a fan of the rust look. I wanted to save the grip and get paint that matched. maybe I can find new ones.



 I understand that. To me only some things can pull off the rusty crusty look & it doesn't suite that frame. I think a metallic green would or maybe even a color shift / large flake paint. I know it's not my bike but I see potential in it if you like it none the less


----------



## ninolecoast (Oct 23, 2020)

Just got this 39 Western Flyer/Huffman. Took it apart to clean it and grease all the bearings. Found this tube in the back tire. Still held air. 
Chrome parts actually cleaned up with minimal effort.
Used brass wool.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 23, 2020)

ninolecoast said:


> Just got this 39 Western Flyer/Huffman. Took it apart to clean it and grease all the bearings. Found this tube in the back tire. Still held air.
> Chrome parts actually cleaned up with minimal effort.
> Used brass wool.
> View attachment 1289791
> ...



Every Western Flyer tube I have came across (about 3 or 4) so far has inflated & keeps air for about a week. 1 set was in a '65 WF with the original 1.75 tires (they were shot but not the tubes) and I think there was at least 1 in a '52 girls Monark I just bought. Haven't dismounted rear tire yet to see.


----------



## JRE (Oct 23, 2020)

Worked on the 1941 Shelby. Tried loosening the nut on the bottom of the Shock Ease fork but its being difficult including pulling the tiny cotter key out. Took a break and uncovered one of the original darts on top of the frame.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 23, 2020)

My '52 Monark General I have been derusting using The Works Toilet bowl cleaner, steel wool, & wire brushes to try to clean it up to look more like this ebay 24" Rocket. Closest bike that I found to match but mine has No chrome left on much of anything but maybe the seat crash rail. Been cleaning it up as patiently as I can, tore the ND D apart & cleaned; double checking it before greasing bearings & adding 30w oil. Loose fit the crank but I am 50/50 I either added a washer before the chain ring or there wasn't 1. Guess I'll find out via chain alignment. Lol 

Wish my bike was as clean as this already but not even close


----------



## EastsideSchwinn (Oct 25, 2020)

Worked on starting the frame swap from a 50's Ladies Color flow to a Mens frame I picked up from a fellow Caber.


----------



## Chilidawg (Oct 25, 2020)

Update on my JC Higgins
I asked on another forum about what color paint to use on the fenders that I want to put on. Most people said to leave them brown. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Sven (Oct 26, 2020)

Chilidawg said:


> Update on my JC Higgins
> I asked on another forum about what color paint to use on the fenders that I want to put on. Most people said to leave them brown. What are your thoughts?View attachment 1290647



The brown fenders do add something classy about it. Maybe at first glace it looks like dark wood fenders.
I love that green.! I think I go with that green on the fenders as well.. 
BTW, What color is that?


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Oct 26, 2020)

It would look better with chrome fenders.


----------



## Sven (Oct 26, 2020)

I finally changed the front tire on my rat '63 schwinn American. It blew out a while back and I just store it in shed #2. I was busy getting my Schwinn Suburban ready for the camping adventure in West Virginia.  Then other things came up.



As you can see, both tire and tube are not serviceable. I replaced the tire with another well used tire and better tube.


And to get some seat height, I installed  a new 19 inch seat post


Hoping to ride it tomorrow.


----------



## Sven (Oct 26, 2020)

BOB LOBLAW said:


> It would look better with chrome fenders.



Yep that would look good on it too


----------



## Sven (Oct 26, 2020)

Chilidawg said:


> Update on my JC Higgins
> I asked on another forum about what color paint to use on the fenders that I want to put on. Most people said to leave them brown. What are your thoughts?View attachment 1290647



Or paint the wheels that green and leave the fenders off.
I know I have been absolutely no help to you. Too many options. LoL


----------



## EastsideSchwinn (Oct 26, 2020)

Chilidawg said:


> Update on my JC Higgins
> I asked on another forum about what color paint to use on the fenders that I want to put on. Most people said to leave them brown. What are your thoughts?View attachment 1290647



I'd say leave the fenders and add brown leather grips and maybe a matching saddle‍


----------



## Chilidawg (Oct 26, 2020)

Sven said:


> The brown fenders do add something classy about it. Maybe at first glace it looks like dark wood fenders.
> I love that green.! I think I go with that green on the fenders as well..
> BTW, What color is that?



I have had really good results with duplicolor
BTW I have brown grips and saddle on order.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 26, 2020)

As I tend to not be satisfied to leave well enough alone, some parts swapping was the name of the game today.

First, new pedals were in order on my prewar DX, and then I needed to replace the rear fender than I robbed for my custom JC Higgins. Beat up chrome cheapo fender to the rescue


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 26, 2020)

Then I added new tires to my custom JC Higgins. I like the blackwall tires a lot more than the cream ones that were on it.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 26, 2020)

Tackled the Bendix 2 speed today. Man what a chunk of hardened grease.  



Here's a piece of grease that came out a bearing race





Soaked everything in a tub of Brakleen and put it together in a dry fit to make sure everything fits and works.





Tomorrow I'll grease it and  fit it back into the hub.  Not as bad a task as I'd feared.  A very simple mechanism.  I was probably lucky that the grease was so hard that I had to use a dental pick to pull things apart so I could make note of how it all fit together. NOTHING fell out via gravity.


----------



## ninolecoast (Oct 26, 2020)

Going back together. First non Schwinn since I was a kid. Really like front fork. All bearings have non hardened grease. Rear hub and tires tomorrow.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 26, 2020)

ninolecoast said:


> Going back together. First non Schwinn since I was a kid. Really like front fork. All bearings have non hardened grease. Rear hub and tires tomorrow.
> View attachment 1291795



NICE Yard too, dig the pedal car in the back. My kids had 'em too!


----------



## ninolecoast (Oct 29, 2020)

Finished putting the Western Flyer back together.
Couple of stripped nut and bolts to replace along with pedals and grips. Test ride tomorrow.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 29, 2020)

ninolecoast said:


> Going back together. First non Schwinn since I was a kid. Really like front fork. All bearings have non hardened grease. Rear hub and tires tomorrow.
> View attachment 1291795



This Huffman linkage fork rides nicer than the other makers of linkage forks of the era imo.  Looks good!


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 29, 2020)

Been working on a 46 Rollfast I picked up while visiting my brother in law up in Ohio. The bike is original down to the US Royal Chain tires. I have it completely disassembled for cleaning and servicing the bearings. The paint is cleaning up nicely using 0000 steel wool and WD 40. I’m waiting for a number 5 caged bearing set for one of the Torrington pedals that have cleaned up very well.






I’m amazed how well paint that’s 74 years old cleans up with steel wool and WD40. The left side of the rim shows the brighter red paint after a light pass with the steel wool and WD40.





The fender cleaned up very well too.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 31, 2020)

I cleaned this one up. All the dates match including the tires. Must not have been ridden very much.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 5, 2020)

After an eight month wait, the last part to my 36 Shelby arrived today. One off Shur Spin...


----------



## Derek499 (Nov 6, 2020)

I threw white wheels, Torrington half moon handlebars and truss rods on my Elgin. Here’s a before and after










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 6, 2020)

Been assembling my 46 Rollfast and added a set of cream and clay color tires.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 6, 2020)

Adapted some seatpost clamps to fit a wide rail Person's WW2 saddle chassis and using a drawing I found here in the Military Bikes thread fabricated some crash tabs as well.




























@blackcat
@Mercian
@rustjunkie


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 7, 2020)

The penultimate major piece for my 1947 Roadmaster Luxury Liner arrived today - the chain guard.

Next steps: get the fork back together and have a wheel or two built. 




These parts are 100% ready to go. 




These are not. 


It’s worth noting that this is one of the two oldest extant Luxury Liners. The other one, a little earlier, had its fenders, tank, and seat replaced at some point.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 8, 2020)

1968 Stingray Fenderless 3 speed all dated numbers match including tires.


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 8, 2020)

Forgot to post the bike yesterday after final assembly and adjustments. Smooth comfy rider.


----------



## JRE (Nov 8, 2020)

Started in on my Shelby long tank.going to pant the frame and age it to match the rest of my original paint black and red parts


----------



## Nashman (Nov 9, 2020)

Saturday, I finally got to the Wing Bar and swapped the NOS w/w Goodyear All Weather Air wheel G3's for NOS green tread w/w Goodyear All Weather Air wheel G3's. Man, getting those fender braces inside the wings at rear axle is crazy. Luckily the wishbone anchor bolt popped out instead of bending the restored fender. I put a cool planes and trains speedometer on the SK as well.
I also got the teacup speedo holder matched up with a correct speedo, ran a speedo on the '37 Firestone Fleetwood with cable, upgraded the Silver Rays. Now I just need to get a battery tray set up in the tank and get a working horn, likely just "dummy" wire up the Silver Rays, not sure how to wire in the lights and horn with both switch/button.


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 9, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Saturday, I finally got to the Wing Bar and swapped the NOS w/w Goodyear All Weather Air wheel G3's for NOS green tread w/w Goodyear All Weather Air wheel G3's. Man, getting those fender braces inside the wings at rear axle is crazy. Luckily the wishbone anchor bolt popped out instead of bending the restored fender. I put a cool planes and trains speedometer on the SK as well.
> I also got the teacup speedo holder matched up with a correct speedo, ran a speedo on the '37 Firestone Fleetwood with cable, upgraded the Silver Rays. Now I just need to get a battery tray set up in the tank and get a working horn, likely just "dummy" wire up the Silver Rays, not sure how to wire in the lights and horn with both switch/button.
> 
> View attachment 1298611
> ...



Looking gooood Bob!


----------



## Nashman (Nov 9, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Looking gooood Bob!



Thanks!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 9, 2020)

stingrayjoe said:


> 1968 Stingray Fenderless 3 speed all dated numbers match including tires.
> 
> View attachment 1297963



Decided to leave the old automotive stickers on. This bike was found hanging in an old Speed Shop here in NJ.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 10, 2020)

Lubricate and adjust the chain. 
It's going to be back on the stand soon, sounds like a bearing is talking from the coaster.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 15, 2020)

Put some Paperboy ducks on the Custom Flo Cycle, along with some Goodyear NOS Airwheel G-3's.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 17, 2020)

Put some flat rear fender braces on the Shelby to match the front then went for a long ride








.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 17, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Put some flat rear fender braces on the Shelby to match the front then went for a long ride
> View attachment 1303163
> View attachment 1303162
> 
> ...



How long are you going to be down south?


----------



## SKPC (Nov 17, 2020)

Couple more weeks Floyd...pm'd you...


----------



## St.Peter (Nov 17, 2020)

Working on a 30's Shelby Cadillac. Adding a aluminum sided tank that I'm fabricating. Doing a version of a sign board.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 18, 2020)

1970 Kool Lemon Yellow Fastback single speed model # H36-6. 
Serial # KF.
At some point newer pedals and a cheater slick were added.

Over the years I have owned several of these single speeds in Campus Green.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 18, 2020)

In less intense lighting photos taken before wash 'n wax.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 27, 2020)

Added a kickstand and Torrington 8’s to this 1937 CWC Speedking so I can offer it for sale.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 27, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Added a kickstand and Torrington 8’s to this 1937 CWC Speedking so I can offer it for sale.
> 
> View attachment 1307869
> 
> ...



@lounging


----------



## srfndoc (Nov 27, 2020)

Going thru a preservation of this ladies 36 Colson. So far it’s been completely disassembled, all painted parts cleaned/waxed, bearings and hubs cleaned and greased along with repairing a few broken bits in the rear morrow hub and bottom bracket. Also started truing the wheel set and getting some of Johns great tires mounted. Getting close.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 29, 2020)

I worked on my Dayton Badged Firestone Fleetwood by swapping seats ( was an original small coil spring Mesinger), put a patina original (Mesinger long spring) pan/top and re-sprayed the bottom, blasted/painted springs, than put a cleaned up 4 battery tray ( bike came with an empty tank/seller made good/sent parts) horn unit and wired so the horn works. Tank was sealed and painted so tray was not able to be grounded ( was tacked in factory). I ran a ground from the rear terminal, replaced the Delta button, and with some trial and lots of errors, now have a working horn. I don't think I'll wire the Silver rays in, wouldn't have a clue on the schematics, although I did add a switch to tank bottom. I put a 6 rib EA NOS handlebar light on the bars ( Bicyclebones) and have another NOS coming from Bad Bob, so will be dual. It seems a shame to hide the putter stem with the Teacup housing for the Clipper speedo ( stock set up) then the Dual EA's, but the speed lines on the lights match the tank, so what the hey?

I made good use of the short spring Mesinger and put it on a 1939 CCM Motorbikes I picked up last week. That tall frame and HUGE 28 inch wheels will cover ground. Streets are ice here now, so that test drive will have to wait until Spring. I'll add some nicer Gibson pedals, detail it out a bit, service the bottom bracket and headset with new grease. These bikes ( I've owned several, one almost mint) are not fancy, but a true CCM ( Canadian Cycle and Motor Company) classic.

I also put a nice NOS EA horn ( Bicyclebones) on my '49 Mercury Super Deluxe Fleetline to match the NOS rear axle lights. I dig it. It's HUGE like a bomb.

It's been a good week for bike projects.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 29, 2020)

Started piecing this back together; 1906 Indian.


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 29, 2020)

Put a rollfast speedo on the 38 rollfast. I love the font on this thing. I'll get a cable and driver for it eventually......probably try to find one locally.


----------



## Mad Mike (Nov 29, 2020)

Tried to clean up this heap.... Wax/grease/clean up...... Saga continues, but close.   My humble submission...


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 29, 2020)

Worked on my 40 Meade Crusader 
Put on some roller rims so easier to move and store ...i have to dig in rim pile of mine to find a proper set.
  Needs some parts yet but i just wanted to get it to at least look like a bike .


----------



## JRE (Nov 29, 2020)

Worked in cleaning more of the black and white paint off of the 1940 Shelby long tank. Original blue and white paint is pretty rough in spots but should look pretty good when I'm done.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 8, 2020)

Nothing historical....just put some tires and made a few adjustments for a co worker pal. This is a one owner ... dude bought it new at Montgomery Wards in Dearborn Michigan 1986ish. It’s a solid bike! It’s no Schwinn Continental but a solid rider! See more in bike prices open talk thread!


----------



## Sven (Dec 10, 2020)

Worked on the drive train of my newly acquired 1982 Bridgestone Kabuki . 




Yep, the 20 plus year grease has the consistency of ear wax. The chain was stiff as crap. Put them in degreaser to soak overnight. Might even go with a sealed bottom bracket and new chain..we will see. 


Gonna tear down and service the gunked up rear derailleur tomorrow.


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 11, 2020)

Good looking old fastback


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 14, 2020)

Put some tires on my recently acquired '76 Mizutani Super Seraph and swapped the seat so I could try it out. It's a Selle Anatomica R2 seat with a rubber top. Very comfy!!







Then broke the bike down to begin it's resurrection....



During the breakdown I test fit the Velo Orange hammered aluminum fenders....












And took a set of Dia Compe side pull brakes from another bike to upgrade the original center pulls to clean up the bars of cable clutter. 



Now to begin cleaning, polishing & protecting for assembly.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 15, 2020)

The survivor (seat recovered) 1953 Schwinn/B.F. Goodrich "Challenger" has been sitting and drawing dust for quite a while now. Spent some time on it yesterday.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 19, 2020)

Picked up this late November '68 Orange Krate this past fall. Started disassembling and cleaning this week. Appears to be all original, only missing original seat, orange line rear tire and double cable clamp.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 20, 2020)

37 Mercury Pod motor bike


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 20, 2020)

Here’s another one I gave it a little tune up 39 Huffman, I love the deep fenders on this one also . Running 3.25 s on this one


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 27, 2020)

39 Monark 5 bar


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 30, 2020)

Cleaning up some parts in preparation to build a couple frames up into riders today. Hubs cleaned and regreased, and wheels trued and ready to go


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 30, 2020)

put fenders on my DX.... with the light in the wrong spot ... woops.

bike is actually red, but the maroon fenders look good to me.  I wish whoever beat up the rear fender had just left it alone.

had to immediately replace my Brooks saddle with something more appropriate. you can see it on the workbench


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 2, 2021)

I straightened the right seat stay of my Mizutani Super Seraph while I had enough bikes out of the way to get to my bench.   It took a good hit and was bent inward a bit but all good now.



Now I can start pecking away at getting all the parts cleaned/polished/protected in preparation for assembly. 

Also replaced the speakers I had in the garage with a set of late 60's Realistic Nova-6 speakers to match my 70's Sansui recever. 











They sound pretty good, very solid & the wood cabinets match the cabinet of the receiver better than what I was using. And all for free from customers.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 2, 2021)

Bought a set of drop center hoops from a fellow CABE member on Thursday ( thank you Scott!)  and built a new set of wheels up for my Schwinn double bar roadster. I’m pretty happy with them. Now I just wish I had the bike at home so I could put them on. Oh well, something to do at work on Monday as that’s where the bike is right now


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 4, 2021)

Working on my Schwinn Double bar today. Added a headlight and a more correct front wheel. Tomorrow I’ll do the rear wheel. I forgot to load it up when I left for work this morning. Oh well, at least I’ve got something to do tomorrow!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 16, 2021)

Back on the rack, time for a New chain!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 18, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> Picked up this late November '68 Orange Krate this past fall. Started disassembling and cleaning this week. Appears to be all original, only missing original seat, orange line rear tire and double cable clamp.
> 
> View attachment 1322698



Getting there


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 18, 2021)

Hello Cabers.! Hope you.!! and yours.!! are doing great.!! love your beautiful bikes either boys or girls bikes. 

Paso @ Paso =(Step by Step) Divirtiendome con Esta,
(RMS/1937) DE NENA..   

Stay safe with family.!! and friends.!!
& have a bless day. 


Poquito @ Poquito


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 18, 2021)

Been adding some trinkets to one of my old black phantom projects  , starting to look like a parade  float  , thanks for looking  !


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 20, 2021)

Picked up this really FUNKY done home restored Rocket yesterday. This one should be on the "How Not To List"
But!!! Parts Parts Parts!!!!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 20, 2021)

Haven't done dookie  yet..... got some extra money! I wanna do something good with this! 





I have fenders for the green 55’



The 50’ is a rat build! 


The 55’ is my wifes and wants two tone blue??? With a basket! 


The red 64 has been painted and is mostly complete.... i think?


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 20, 2021)

What should start with???? I have two nexus 7 speed hubs... and tons of other stuff!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 20, 2021)

That and this...






59’ phantom frame... 59 hornet tank... idk..rat rod of some manner! Painting is something I wrestle with!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 20, 2021)

Bill in Bama said:


> What should start with???? I have two nexus 7 speed hubs... and tons of other stuff!




Personally, if I were in your shoes I would square away a 2 tone blue bike for the lady of the house but that's me. If done properly it should buy some forgiveness while tinkering with the rest I reckon.    Sends a good message as well!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 22, 2021)

Finally made time to install my freshly rebuilt and trued real wheel on my Hiawatha project. And also decided to swap out saddles as well. I forgot I had this Lobdell saddle and it looks better than the other one!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 23, 2021)

Bob's "Odd Rocket" is back in the shop!
He really wanted a tank for the bike. Well I found one. 1st step is getting the donor tank back to bare metal, then the work begins!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 26, 2021)

Going to finally light up my Robin.


----------



## John G04 (Jan 28, 2021)

Finishing this one up, just need to soak the chain a bit more along with clean the wheels up a bit more and wax it one more time. Coming out pretty decent so far


----------



## tryder (Jan 28, 2021)

John G04 said:


> Finishing this one up, just need to soak the chain a bit more along with clean the wheels up a bit more and wax it one more time. Coming out pretty decent so farView attachment 1346821



Beautiful dx.  What year is it?


----------



## John G04 (Jan 28, 2021)

tryder said:


> Beautiful dx.  What year is it?




1948


----------



## srfndoc (Jan 28, 2021)

@lgrinnings hooked me up with a nice set of ladies Torrington pedals for my wife’s bike. Broke them down, cleaned/lubed and installed.


----------



## David4315 (Jan 28, 2021)

Been working on my prewar for a while trying to carefully remove all the blue paint it had over the original paint. Not done yet



Cleaned up some pedals I got for the prewar


And taking this seat apart to sandblast and reupholster for my 55


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 30, 2021)

I put a new set of cream Schwalbe tires on my '39 Royal Imperial light roadster. Found a good deal on EU eBay and ordered two pair from Germany.  Nice price but shipping was pert-near 8 weeks.  I like the cream color on a roadster.  Hoping the tubes hold up for a good long time because between the rod brakes and the chain tensioners on the rear forks changing tires ain't easy.  Now just gotta wait for spring.... Ugh!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 31, 2021)

Tried out the ultrasonic cleaner my Dad gave me for Christmas last year & spent the past couple afternoons polishing parts for the Super Seraph.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 2, 2021)

Just refurbishing a 1938 Autocycle, that’s about it


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 3, 2021)

Had this 74 Raleigh 20” Folder in the “To Do” pile too long so it’s on the work stand for an overdue refurb for the Missus who is 5’2”


----------



## dasberger (Feb 4, 2021)

Finally started working on my '41 Excelsior badged schwinn...




Well sort of...  Building a new set of wheels for it and broke down, cleaned and lubed the (new) New Departure Blackout hubs...  The front is NOS the rear is in decent shape but needed some love.  Blasted all of the fossilized grease and passed all the discs over 800 grit..oiled them and lubed it up.  Was able to bring back the script by rubbing some white dupli color into it a few times...  I knew I would catch a few of the scratches as well but think it turned out pretty well.   Next just need to break the bike down and clean and grease and this baby will be back on the road

Clean hub...



Before




After





Ready for build


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 6, 2021)

The 1939 Monark Rocket Motorbike, "Patina Monster Roadster", is coming along nicely. Lots to still do, but mixing original patina with bare metal work accents on the harder to find parts is going well.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 13, 2021)

picked this bike up a few weeks ago from a cabe member,just got it finished this morning!before and after pics


----------



## tech549 (Feb 13, 2021)

picked up a ND front brake for the silver king, finished it this morning, working the late shift!!


----------



## ian (Feb 13, 2021)

tech549 said:


> picked this bike up a few weeks ago from a cabe member,just got it finished this morning!before and after pics
> 
> View attachment 1356930
> 
> View attachment 1356931



Way cool ColorFlow. I'm a JC fan as well.


----------



## buck hughes (Feb 16, 2021)

put black tires on the Manton & Smith


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 16, 2021)

Ready for a night ride.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 16, 2021)

My twinbar


----------



## Sven (Feb 17, 2021)

I disassembled, cleaned and lubed the Suntour Seven rear derailleur that belongs on my 82 Bridgestone Kabuki. It had been sitting in .y dad's shed for close to 30 years.


All done and assembled.  I did have to watch RJ the Bikeguy's video to find the correct positioning of the spring.



..and back on the bike. Dang...I'm gonna have to scrub the hunge off the wheel.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 17, 2021)

Bought a drop stand for my Schwinn Double bar roadster, but the rear fender interfered with mounting it. So back to my parts stash to find a fender that would fit better. Only one I had was a girls fender, but I like it so it stays! Now I just need to find that dang second fender brace and the drop stand clip


----------



## srfndoc (Feb 17, 2021)

I picked up these OG paint triple drop rims recently and went thru rebuilding the hubs and truing the rims.  These things were amazingly straight for 80+ year old rims so decided to throw them on my 36 Colson:


----------



## ian (Feb 17, 2021)

I rebuilt the Redband 2 on my red bike.
And the front hubs on two spare rims.
I put a 36 tooth chainring on the red bike, and fit a new chain as well. I would post pics,  but the file is too large to load.
It's a good day to work on bikes because it's 28 and snow. Spring is coming....


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 18, 2021)

The Pencil Springer on the 1939 Rocket Motorbike "Patina Monster Roadster" is completely done and ready for front wheel now. 
Leaving most of the patina on the back legs, while bare metal on the forward parts.

*Before/After*


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 18, 2021)

Finished the modifications to a post war 9 hole rack to fit it on my new prewar Schwinn project. Will make a good place holder until I find a correct prewar rack.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 18, 2021)

Added an accessory to my RoadMaster today too.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 18, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Bought a drop stand for my Schwinn Double bar roadster, but the rear fender interfered with mounting it. So back to my parts stash to find a fender that would fit better. Only one I had was a girls fender, but I like it so it stays! Now I just need to find that dang second fender brace and the drop stand clip
> View attachment 1359411
> 
> View attachment 1359412
> ...




Luv the Flag Sticker !!!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 18, 2021)

I worked on this little bike tonight.  The rear reflector was broken so I took some inspiration from a friend.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 19, 2021)

Working on a front fender for one of my prewar Schwinns.

before and almost done


----------



## Mad Mike (Feb 19, 2021)

Doing the OA bath now on a chrome fender- Chrome is almost non existent, but fender is like an arrow..... decisions now......
uugghhhhh.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 21, 2021)

Got these two ready to go to the sand blaster tomorrow.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 21, 2021)

Finishing up a B-6 project and re-built the ND rear hub with NOS parts. I've built dozens of these, but am still amazed how simple, yet effective the design is.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 21, 2021)

Shawn Michael said:


> I worked on this little bike tonight.  The rear reflector was broken so I took some inspiration from a friend.View attachment 1360315
> 
> View attachment 1360316



Shawn, I see you've been hanging out with Boris and taking advantage of Portland's new laws regarding possession. LOL


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 21, 2021)

Rear rack for my prewar Dx project got it’s legs riveted on today. And a much needed repair to a fender got done as well


----------



## ian (Feb 24, 2021)

I finally got the Musselman rear hub apart and cleaned the hardened grease from all the parts. Then got it back together and installed on the JC Higgins tank bike. It's smooth and stops nice and quick.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 25, 2021)

I've been working on over paint removal on my "new" Ciclos Minaco (made in Mallorca).




It's actually older than my "old" Minaco in the background!


----------



## MNLonnie (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm trying to make spokes for my 1881 Columbia. The problem is both ends of the spoke need to be peened so you can only do one end on the bench and then you need to stick it through the rim and install the ferrule and then you need to peen the other end before you screw the ferrule into the hub. The spokes have no threads on them. Very strange way of spoking a wheel. Here is a pic of the adjustment end that screws into the hub. The other end is just mushroomed to hold in the rim.


----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 25, 2021)

MNLonnie said:


> I'm trying to make spokes for my 1881 Columbia. The problem is both ends of the spoke need to be peened so you can only do one end on the bench and then you need to stick it through the rim and install the ferrule and then you need to peen the other end before you screw the ferrule into the hub. The spokes have no threads on them. Very strange way of spoking a wheel. Here is a pic of the adjustment end that screws into the hub. The other end is just mushroomed to hold in the rim.
> 
> View attachment 1363813




Cleaning up  this bike to give to my brother for #65 hahahaha.
Got a nexus 7 speed rear wheel for it. 
Lives in HB so he’ll probably cross paths with @tripple3  at some point.


----------



## ian (Feb 25, 2021)

MNLonnie said:


> I'm trying to make spokes for my 1881 Columbia. The problem is both ends of the spoke need to be peened so you can only do one end on the bench and then you need to stick it through the rim and install the ferrule and then you need to peen the other end before you screw the ferrule into the hub. The spokes have no threads on them. Very strange way of spoking a wheel. Here is a pic of the adjustment end that screws into the hub. The other end is just mushroomed to hold in the rim.
> 
> View attachment 1363813



That sounds teejus.


----------



## BigWaveDave (Feb 25, 2021)

I put air in the tires on this one today, that I found for an old life long friend. He picked up today and took it for a spin, seat was a bit low for a 6'6" man. He was very happy to have a project to work on since he recently retired.


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 25, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> My newly acquired Continental that had some chips and years  of gunk stuck on the paint. It actually cleaned up very well and had some paint chips needing touching up only.
> 
> Ridiculous high price of the old Schwinn colors on eBay inspired me to mix my own enamel Kool Lemon paint. After some experimentation mixing two shades of yellow I got a perfect match. I used one of my air brushes to touch up certain areas. Now to let it cure and then I will shoot some clear enamel for extra protection. I will then wax it once the clear cures getting an even shine on the paint.
> This area had some paint loss
> ...




 I love these and they are a relatively cheap project.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 25, 2021)

Started on the rear end repairs.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 25, 2021)

Then I overhauled the bearings and ran new cables on this GT Performer.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Fettling these two, ready for a busy year of riding for their respective riders.....


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 28, 2021)

Been looking for a 1935 schwinn rear fender- Autocycle/Cycleplane/Motorbike style for my double Diamond frame bike. It’s nearly impossible!!! So, I’m rebuilding it from a donor I had from a hacked prewar whizzer rear fender. Getting rid of 80% or more of the Swiss cheese and the two fenders were a perfect fit. I was even able to use factory brace holes for the flat braces!! So the factory holes are there !!!!! It’s getting close, I’m stoked!


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 28, 2021)

I was building up this Elf to sell when my daughter walked in and said “I WANT THAT ONE!”  I didn’t exactly say no, but I didn’t say yes. It’s hers. I’m a sucker. I like to spoil her! Also working on a new school desk for her.


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Feb 28, 2021)

Rebuilding. Springers today 

Springer Sunday?


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 28, 2021)

Huffy Rail custom mockup today.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 1, 2021)

10~18kustoms said:


> Huffy Rail custom mockup today.



Looking good buddy! Really like the Cat Headlight idea!!!


----------



## Sven (Mar 5, 2021)

I actually worked on this rig yesterday.
I received some friendly and helpful advice from @SKPC in regards to the end bar  positioning. The bars were rotated from a +/- 90° to a +/- 10°.  The angle change will be more beneficial climbing hills. Also in the event of a possible accident, not being gored.


----------



## ninolecoast (Mar 5, 2021)

Sven said:


> I actually worked on this rig yesterday.
> I received some friendly and helpful advice from @SKPC in regards to the end bar  positioning. The bars were rotated from a +/- 90° to a +/- 10°.  The angle change will be more beneficial climbing hills. Also in the event of a possible accident, not being gored. View attachment 1367785View attachment 1367786View attachment 1367788




Finished up greasing all the bearings and installed the new wheels and tires. Nexus hub should help going up the hill.
It’s a roller now.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 7, 2021)

G.morning  Caber's
Hope you and yours.!! are doing great.!!

Air to the Tires and goooo.  for a couples miles.!!
En esta beauty bike. Rides great.!!
I Love it ,Love it..

But stop for a (Rico Strawberry Coco).
Ice cream...Hhhm, yummy, Yummy.
Yesterday...   



Also (37/40) Degrees but hey no Salt.

On the Sidewalk none. No worries.
Comeback home safe. Big, Big.
Thanks.!!!! Tooo.  Jesucristo..



Aplicatelo.!! y Veras q. Lindo dia.!! Siempre. Tendras...


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Mar 7, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> G.morning  Caber's
> Hope you and yours.!! are doing great.!!
> 
> Air to the Tires and goooo.  for a couples miles.!!
> ...



QDLB SALUDOS FELIX!_! Always nice to see you and your son riding around your city_!*


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 7, 2021)

I worked on My Mercury’s


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 8, 2021)

Trying to silence the rattling barrels of the machine gun horn on my '39 Flying Ace I added some foam to support the ends. Then added a velcro strap inside to keep the batteries from bouncing out. Wrapped in a toilet paper tube and secured with the strap keeps batteries in place.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 8, 2021)

I purchased this 303 serial Campfire Girl NOS on eBay many years ago. The seller had a replated headset on it, NOS bars and stem that look correct but not originally from this Iver. I built it for my wife to ride then took parts off for men’s bikes. It’s been sitting in a box for 10 years! I’m about to rebuild it for my daughter to grow into.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 8, 2021)

Specialized Hardrock from 97 all original except tires  cleaned up tuned up 
up for sale locally  should be a quick flip


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 9, 2021)

Worked on this old "Vento" brake from France, TOC/Teens era.
OA bath removed most of the rust and then fashioned new cork blocks from my favourite Normandy Cidre corks.....





Just have to decide which wood rim project to fit it on now!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 9, 2021)

36 Silver King project underway. This one is getting some freshly powder coated parts.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 9, 2021)

I stumbled onto a new old road bike at a swap in the Denver area on Saturday that I had to have. It will replace the '87 Cannondale I built up with Dura Ace 7800 a while ago but is just a bit to large. I had to swap over the seat since he kept the one that was on this, cages, pedals and added new bar tape to match the seat.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2021)

You probably know that "Holey" cog is "Musselman".
I didn't know the threads are the same...?





rollfaster said:


> 36 Silver King project underway.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 10, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> You probably know that "Holey" cog is "Musselman".
> I didn't know the threads are the same...?
> View attachment 1370374



It’s a Mussleman cog threaded to a ND driver. I didn’t have a ND 10 tooth sprocket. Long story. Owner actually picked it out of my parts stash.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 10, 2021)

It's @ HYBRID.!! hub.!!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 10, 2021)

Threw the 41 Autocycle (or whats left of it) on the rack last night since its my next project in line to be built.  This bike came from the same junk pile that my Cycle Truck came from so its not without its issues and problems but it will be put on the road again.
Finally located a correct front fender and light which I thought would be the hardest part!  Lol  I have a rear fender thats correct but its marroon and Im holding out hope I will find one thats coach green/light green some day.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 11, 2021)

Found an original paint tank with a little more “age” to it that better matches my 1945 RoadMaster. So a little clean up and she is installed. Added bounds is now I will have a horn tank vs. the non horn tank previously installed.
Before 
During
After


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 11, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Found an original paint tank with a little more “age” to it that better matches my 1945 RoadMaster. So a little clean up and she is installed. Added bounds is now I will have a horn tank vs. the non horn tank previously installed.
> Before
> During
> After
> ...



Nice looking bike...    

Keep up your good work and enjoy your bikes either boys.!! or girls.!! bikes.


----------



## MNLonnie (Mar 11, 2021)

1885ish Columbia arrived today. I didn't actually work on it so much as assemble it when it arrived but I would like to see some pictures of what the brake assembly looks like on this style bars. The brakes are missing so I need to create new ones.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2021)

Newest project( not mine) is this 64 Cosmic Flyer. Nice original condition. Only missing the rear reflector which we will be obtaining from a local friend. This one is currently blown apart and getting a complete overhaul and cleanup with new tires/tubes.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 12, 2021)

Finish the 1939 Rocket "Patina Monster Roadster" earlier this week. Did some last fine tuning yesterday.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 12, 2021)

Built a rear wheel for my new to me 1920’s Emblem arch truss bar project. Decided I like the Maxxis Velocita AR better then the Schwalbe Century. Still need to find a front hub so I can build that rim though


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 12, 2021)

Sven said:


> I disassembled, cleaned and lubed the Suntour Seven rear derailleur that belongs on my 82 Bridgestone Kabuki. It had been sitting in .y dad's shed for close to 30 years.View attachment 1359353
> All done and assembled.  I did have to watch RJ the Bikeguy's video to find the correct positioning of the spring.View attachment 1359357
> 
> ..and back on the bike. Dang...I'm gonna have to scrub the hunge off the wheel. View attachment 1359359



That takes balls.., barring’s!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 12, 2021)

I have to say... cables.....3 speeds...brakes... and the like give me fits..,,shifting mechanics..,and hand brakes..all make me pause... that would explain my love for single speed ..,, kick back brakes! I guess im just intimidated by all the adjustments and making it fit just so.... derailers ...forget about it!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 12, 2021)

1936 Schwinn BA97. Just cleaned it up enough so I could ride it-will detail later. A few more parts and it could be a motorbike!


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 12, 2021)

I built clincher wheels today. I have 6 bikes with wood wheels. Two have single tube and one has wide slick tubulars. Since both are obsolete I’m going to play musical wheels and move them to whichever bike I want to ride. The other three bicycles already have new wood wheels.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 12, 2021)

Finally scored an original paint rack for my survivor 52 phantom.  Couldnt be happier...


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 13, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> I built clincher wheels today. I have 6 bikes with wood wheels. Two have single tube and one has wide slick tubulars. Since both are obsolete I’m going to play musical wheels and move them to whichever bike I want to ride. The other three bicycles already have new wood wheels.View attachment 1371648
> View attachment 1371649




Nice work!
Are they vintage rims re-varnished, or 'Ghisallo's' or 'CB Italia's'?


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 13, 2021)

I got a very old, rusty set of steel track bars before Christmas, from a friend.
He told me he thought they were good quality.
I was very pleasantly surprised yesterday when I cleaned them and discovered that they are quite literally just about the best track bars ever (IMHO).
Cinelli Milano, model 14.....














Very happy! Now applying traditional cotton tape, making cork end plugs and finishing with natural twine all followed by several coats of shellac!


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 13, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Nice work!
> Are they vintage rims re-varnished, or 'Ghisallo's' or 'CB Italia's'?



CB Italia. New everything. I also re spoked the original wood wheels from my old track bike that these will sometimes go on. The track bike has wide slick tubulars that hold air but the rubber is thin, so I decided to build a repop set. I have found that the listed ERD on the supplied spec sheet for CB Italia hoops is not right. This is the second set I have built using their rims and both were off. Unfortunately I forgot this and used the listed ERD. I bought the spokes on the short side, rounded down, and they are still a mm too long. Shorter spokes would allow the nipples, with use, to bed into the wood and give you more adjustment. Now they are screwed into where they should be but the spoke tension is a little loose. They will work but I could kick myself. I have built 2 sets of Ghisallo’s carbon reinforced and not had this problem. Fair warning here.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 13, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> CB Italia. New everything. I also re spoked the original wood wheels from my old track bike that these will sometimes go on. The track bike has wide slick tubulars that hold air but the rubber is thin, so I decided to build a repop set. I have found that the listed ERD on the supplied spec sheet for CB Italia hoops is not right. This is the second set I have built using their rims and both were off. Unfortunately I forgot this and used the listed ERD. I bought the spokes on the short side, rounded down, and they are still a mm too long. Shorter spokes would allow the nipples, with use, to bed into the wood and give you more adjustment. Now they are screwed into where they should be but the spoke tension is a little loose. They will work but I could kick myself. I have built 2 sets of Ghisallo’s carbon reinforced and not had this problem. Fair warning here.




Thanks for the info


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 13, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> 36 Silver King project underway. This one is getting some freshly powder coated parts.
> 
> View attachment 1369923
> 
> ...



In my small village im known as bicycle bill...ya...i fix flats repair pedals... straighten up bars and fenders and clean and lube.. I even sell or donate bikes to kids and there folks....but the details some of you go to is amazing... Sometimes your incredibly correct passionate work make me feel like a fraud! My hat is off sir. Fine work!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 13, 2021)

Bill in Bama said:


> In my small village im known as bicycle bill...ya...i fix flats repair pedals... straighten up bars and fenders and clean and lube.. I even sell or donate bikes to kids and there folks....but the details some of you go to is amazing... Sometimes your incredibly correct passionate work make me feel like a fraud! My hat is off sir. Fine work!



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## schwinnman67 (Mar 13, 2021)

Working on my 63 Schwinn King Size Heavy Duty American today.... Though I might have lost a couple parts (been apart a year), but thankfully I found them.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2021)

schwinnman67 said:


> Working on my 63 Schwinn King Size Heavy Duty American today.... Though I might have lost a couple parts (been apart a year), but thankfully I found them.




Are you still living in the same place?


----------



## tacochris (Mar 13, 2021)

So i had a little free time today and nothing on the stand until i get more cycle truck parts.  So i figured, why not throw the airplane-hanger-find 47 Monark Rocket on the stand and give it some love.
Off came the blown chain-treads, on went some clay reds, off came the hideous wald apes and the green Sears Spyder grips and on went some prewars with some sparkly red hunt wilde grips.  I scrubbed it just enough that it brought out the white accents and a hint of original red.
What an amazing transformation so far!!

Can you believe im the second owner of this bad boy?

BEFORE





AFTER


----------



## schwinnman67 (Mar 13, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Are you still living in the same place?



Yes, almost 4 years now.... Had parts to this bike in my car and in the basement. Finally found my box of 64 Super Sport parts (derailleurs, brakes and pedals) after a 3 year search...


----------



## MNLonnie (Mar 14, 2021)

This weekend I have been building brakes for the Columbia High Wheeler. They were completely missing when I bought it. I used pictures off the internet to go by to try to make them look somewhat correct. I would like to find a head badge for it if anyone has a lead on one.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 14, 2021)

Did a wheel and tire swap on my '64 Jaguar. After changing the rear hub to a Red band Bendix single speed. Then took a test ride. Rides and stops well.
Hammerhead


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 14, 2021)

New tubes and a more appropriate front rack for the 58 Corvette.


----------



## Sven (Mar 14, 2021)

Finally got back to working on my father's ( now mine)'82  Bridgestone Kabuki Super Speed's drive train.



After the chain was cleaned thoroughly and soaked in Denatured Alcohol for a bit. It was treated to Molten Speed Wax treatment 

Then came the fun part of adjusting the derailleur.  Or I should say derailleur. I have a little bit of fine tuning left,  Dinner time.


Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 14, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Thanks for the info



I’m going to try an extra set of nipple washers, I think that’s what I ended out doing last time. The spokes loosen up over time and with changing temps they need frequent tensioning. The extra washers will allow some more turns on the nipple.


rollfaster said:


> New tubes and a more appropriate front rack for the 58 Corvette.
> 
> View attachment 1372887
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 14, 2021)

The wheels are on . New slick tires ordered.



 Odds and ends next , chain tugs and fix the track seat brace.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 14, 2021)

A project for the boy....1954 murray 24" with a sweet hackjob monark springer.....awesome.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 15, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> The wheels are on . New slick tires ordered.View attachment 1372964
> 
> Odds and ends next , chain tugs and fix the track seat brace.



Are they the 'Viaggio' or'San Remo' model clincher rims?


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 15, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Are they the 'Viaggio' or'San Remo' model clincher rims?



Viaggio


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 15, 2021)

I made a track seat brace today. Looks as good as my NOS original. I used a German model airplane turnbuckle. The USA ones are way too small. You can see where the missing one was on the frame picture. I used a coaster brake strap for the seat nose attachment and a vintage water bottle cage mounting strap fit the top tube attachmen. I used stainless spokes and nipples for the nuts and bolts. I didn’t cut the spokes off yet as leaving them as is will make putting it on the bike much easier. I also took a picture of an original one on my Gloria.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 15, 2021)

Having the Brooks seat clamp fail on me more than once and nearly neutering me I like this .
What I did though was buy a gizmo by Breezer called a seat sandwich  for my double rail brooks and then switched to a modern seat post.
I also find that changing the bolt on the Brooks seat clamp to one off of almost any other cheap seat clamp works better than the new original equipment .
The metal in the new ones is very soft and strips out easily .


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 15, 2021)

Worked on this today getting it ready to sell it's also the bike I had the seat problems with .
I switched to a Selle Royal also changed the stem for one with slightly longer reach .
Going to miss this bike .


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 15, 2021)

bleedingfingers said:


> Having the Brooks seat clamp fail on me more than once and nearly neutering me I like this .
> What I did though was buy a gizmo by Breezer called a seat sandwich  for my double rail brooks and then switched to a modern seat post.
> I also find that changing the bolt on the Brooks seat clamp to one off of almost any other cheap seat clamp works better than the new original equipment .
> The metal in the new ones is very soft and strips out easily .



I made my own seat sandwich for my Brooks B72. I also made the saddle from a 








shot B72 and a China one. Much, much cheaper this way but a lot of time involved. Kept me busy during lock down.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 15, 2021)

Hardest part of the homemade seat saddle is the bolt thought about making one but hard to find a long enough bolt .
Read somewhere that the bolt that comes with a seat sandwich is for a Citroen Car .

Nice work on the seat I have made a new top for a brooks frame before but was a ---- load of work .
I used rivets that screw together that I bought at a local shoe repair shop .
Made a form soaked the leather and dried it in the barbecue at roughly the same temperature as brooks does them .
The real hard part is stretching it on as Brooks has a steam operated machine that does this The same one they have always used since the beginning .
They do not make replacement tops I tried to buy one can't be done .


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 15, 2021)

bleedingfingers said:


> Hardest part of the homemade seat saddle is the bolt thought about making one but hard to find a long enough bolt .
> Read somewhere that the bolt that comes with a seat sandwich is for a Citroen Car .
> 
> Nice work on the seat I have made a new top for a brooks frame before but was a ---- load of work .
> ...



I also used screw on-rivets. I also have some hollow copper rivets and I’m going to try those, see what works best. In the 1970s I used to take my Brooks saddle leather off, as they would become stretched out to the end of the nose nut adjuster. I would turn the adjuster all the way back in, take off the leather, drill new rivet holes and reattach the leather at the back with pound on copper rivets and washers. Without a power driven stretcher this didn’t work that well. You had to re tighten the nose adjuster all the way out to get it tight enough. You could do this twice before you couldn’t get anymore hand stretch to go beyond your drilled holes. I did this a total of four times. It’s wet here and leather saddles don’t work well for commuting. For a long bolt I used a 60 mm long titanium 7 mm aircraft nut and bolt and went through the bottom, sandwich and top clamp. I want to make it tight and not strip the aluminum threads on the top. The sandwich is made out of a piece of scrap steel plate, hole drilled in the center and scrap cut off small diameter tubing welded to the top and bottom of the plate for the saddle rails to ride on. A lot of work but the Breezer sandwich seemed expensive for something I could make.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 16, 2021)

I don't know exactly how to do this and have never done it but my friend at the bike shop says you soak the saddle in water 
wrap them so the don't lose their shape then let them dry and they shrink back down .
I trust him he's a second generation bike shop owner His kid is the third generation I've yet to stump him on any kind of repair .
He's taught me a lot .
For what Brooks  charge they should make a replacement top the frames last forever .


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Still working on the Minaco.
Fitted the 'Elan' elliptical chainring. I've modified a first generation 'Cyclo' 2-speed derailleur hanger to act as the jockey wheel/chain tensioner holder.....








Also fitted the freshly 'shellaced' Cinelli bars.....




Looking good, but I'm now in two minds re. my choice of wheels. 

I have two antique 36 hole French made wood sprint rims for tubulars, but no hubs to suit at present. These need repairing and revarnishing.

Alternatively I have a large flange steel BSA flip/flop hub (fixed/free, 40 hole) and an early large flange Normandy alloy hub (32 hole) but no rims. I really like the look of the CB Italia wood rims ( as used by @Barfbucket above) and can get them supplied with the correct hole drillings required. They would give me a better choice of tyres.

Decisions,  decisions?????
What do people think?


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 16, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Still working on the Minaco.
> Fitted the 'Elan' elliptical chainring. I've modified a first generation 'Cyclo' 2-speed derailleur hanger to act as the jockey wheel/chain tensioner holder.....
> View attachment 1373809
> 
> ...



Wow, approx how old? If it were me I would look on eBay for hubs for your old rims. I found some NOS reasonably priced, that were newer, probably 50 - 60s and repair your tubular rims and build them up for a backup set. The hubs I got have oil holes so they look appropriate. If the finger joints are a little loose I have squeezed in clear marine epoxy and clamped the joints. After the glue dried I drilled a small hole across the joint and put in an epoxy coated slightly tight fitting cut off finishing nail. Wood filler hides the small hole on both sides. Sand down and refinish. If the rims are Pringled I have clamped them between two true wheels with zip ties and tossed them in a dry snow bank for several days. This rehydrates them but it has to be cold enough for the snow to be dry. If your rims are bent then you have to true them, take off the tension, re true them and then re true them for a few days. They will always seek their bent state so don’t expect crooked wood rims to stay true. The new wood rims tend to dry out and the spokes get too loose to ride and need tensioning. You might have to add extra nipple washers down the line. My son and I ride wood wheels several times a week up to 70 miles at a time. This might be why the rims need so much fussing. Anyway, feel the spokes for tension before riding, they can get pretty loose from sitting. I would also use your 32 and 40 hole hubs to build a new set. Your BSA hub might have an OLD of 114 mm so check for fit first. If the hub is too narrow then spacer nuts filed down work. Chain line can be a terrible problem when using non original hubs. I found someone on eBay that makes spacers for Italian bb in micro mm thicknesses. Saved the day. Looks like you are in for years of fun with this bicycle. You will probably run into issues building this up that will make you want to pull out your hair. Go away from it, work for an hour a day on the issue, go slow and think about it. Most of my fix ideas come while road riding when your relaxed. Good luck. Love that bike.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> Wow, approx how old? If it were me I would look on eBay for hubs for your old rims. I found some NOS reasonably priced, that were newer, probably 50 - 60s and repair your tubular rims and build them up for a backup set. The hubs I got have oil holes so they look appropriate. If the finger joints are a little loose I have squeezed in clear marine epoxy and clamped the joints. After the glue dried I drilled a small hole across the joint and put in an epoxy coated slightly tight fitting cut off finishing nail. Wood filler hides the small hole on both sides. Sand down and refinish. If the rims are Pringled I have clamped them between two true wheels with zip ties and tossed them in a dry snow bank for several days. This rehydrates them but it has to be cold enough for the snow to be dry. If your rims are bent then you have to true them, take off the tension, re true them and then re true them for a few days. They will always seek their bent state so don’t expect crooked wood rims to stay true. The new wood rims tend to dry out and the spokes get too loose to ride and need tensioning. You might have to add extra nipple washers down the line. My son and I ride wood wheels several times a week up to 70 miles at a time. This might be why the rims need so much fussing. Anyway, feel the spokes for tension before riding, they can get pretty loose from sitting. I would also use your 32 and 40 hole hubs to build a new set. Your BSA hub might have an OLD of 114 mm so check for fit first. If the hub is too narrow then spacer nuts filed down work. Chain line can be a terrible problem when using non original hubs. I found someone on eBay that makes spacers for Italian bb in micro mm thicknesses. Saved the day. Looks like you are in for years of fun with this bicycle. You will probably run into issues building this up that will make you want to pull out your hair. Go away from it, work for an hour a day on the issue, go slow and think about it. Most of my fix ideas come while road riding when your relaxed. Good luck. Love that bike.



Thanks for the advice.
I'm quite familiar with antique French wood sprints,  I've built up a few sets already on old hubs.

These particular examples have long chunks missing on the outer edges on both of them, but thankfully only around 3mm deep.
I've cut out and chiseled smooth the damaged sections today and have glued in new sections of bamboo. I'll clean up and reprofile them tomorrow. 
One also has started to delaminate slightly on the inner circumferential face. These are not so much finger joints but overlapping lamination types. This particular one is from the 1920's I think and is made by 'LaRoche Puchois'. You can just see in this photo where it it starting to delaminate  near what remains of the logo.....




I'm just waiting for some super fine syringes (0.2 mm) to arrive before I can rectify this by injecting glue into the joints and clamping. 
Other than that they are remarkably straight and true and with only 2mm difference in circumference between the rims.
I will revarnish with Yacht varnish but retain the logo on the front rim if I can.

Unfortunately where I live in England is pretty much bereft of snow, dry or otherwise, but again thanks for the tip!
Wood wheels do require a lot of maintenance,  our relatively damp climate is not great for them.
As soon as I am back riding I will be using my bikes that have them already.

Hubs for these will be easy to find as I am a regular user of Ebay France and vintage hubs are plentiful on there.
I think I will.build up two sets of wheels as you suggest, but  then I will have to get another frameset!

The hubs I mentioned fit the 'Minaco' perfectly. It is difficult to find original hubs for these bikes, mainly because I've only seen 6 other examples and they are all different. They were built in Mallorca in the Spanish Balearic Islands, I have two examples and a couple of friends over there have the other five. 
They tended to use a mixture of Spanish, French and Italian components,  so whatever I use will be appropriate I think.
Again, thanks for the advice, much appreciated.


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 16, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> I'm quite familiar with antique French wood sprints,  I've built up a few sets already on old hubs.
> 
> These particular examples have long chunks missing on the outer edges on both of them, but thankfully only around 3mm deep.
> ...



My wheels were much more crooked than yours. I use them because the bike is very old, around 1900, and fixed gear so now that some of the wobble returning they are still rideable. The riding position is so bad and the frame is tall. What were they thinking? Your rims look clean and well preserved. keep posting what you do with that bike, I love it.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 18, 2021)

First stage of the rim refurbishment completed.
New wood let in. Glued, clamped and cured for 36 hours before rough shaping with flush-cut saw and chisels.
Finish sanding tomorrow.


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 18, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> I made a track seat brace today. Looks as good as my NOS original. I used a German model airplane turnbuckle. The USA ones are way too small. You can see where the missing one was on the frame picture. I used a coaster brake strap for the seat nose attachment and a vintage water bottle cage mounting strap fit the top tube attachmen. I used stainless spokes and nipples for the nuts and bolts. I didn’t cut the spokes off yet as leaving them as is will make putting it on the bike much easier. I also took a picture of an original one on my Gloria.View attachment 1373320
> 
> View attachment 1373319
> 
> View attachment 1373317



I put it on for a moc up but there is still a spoke so I can easily attach it when the bike has final assembly.


dnc1 said:


> View attachment 1375130
> View attachment 1375131
> 
> First stage of the rim refurbishment completed.
> ...



wow


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 19, 2021)

Got a key cutting machine last weekend, so I decided to give a go at making a new key for my old Dx’s locking fork. Actually works!

Also found a set of fenders for the Dx that are more correct looking than my shorty ones. Front is installed. Still working on the rear one


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 20, 2021)

I put my Gravel King slicks on today. The tred pattern is very similar to the tubular track tires that were on it originally. They are 35 mm wide, a little wide for this bike but they fit. As I mentioned earlier I have two bicycles with the dreaded single tube tires. I’m going to move this wheel set around the three bikes, depending on what I want to ride. The single tube tires on my other bikes are1.5 inches wide so these are a little narrow. It was a compromise on the tires but I’m as happy as I could be with a compromise.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 20, 2021)

Put an older rack on the 50... been looking at this saddle bag for over a year...dude said it was 40’s Wall... Wall was the brand he gave me...I love it!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 20, 2021)

I need a working horn...and the head lite stuff... i have a correct front fender!?


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 20, 2021)

Just when i get a little money to spend... the job picks up and have no time to work on bikes!


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 20, 2021)

The best way I have found to remove a skip tooth block chain is to use the inexpensive Sunlite chain breaker and remove one of the guide wedges. Use a small cold chisel and it snaps right off, looks like the guides are made of pot metal.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 20, 2021)

Finished the 64 Cosmic Flyer today and found a correct NOS rear reflector. The owner requested I leave the reflective tape and basket on. Nice original bike.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 21, 2021)

Worked on the brakes on this one looks cool but did not stop .
Has 80 year old Perry hub put in newer brake drum and actuator made sure there was no Grease on drum and hub shell 
sanded the inside of the hub shell to remove mirror finish that was on the braking surface greased all bearings  reassembled .
And left 2 brown skid marks on my neighbours driveway.

It's a 30s Zenith branded   Snyder fastback


----------



## sccruiser (Mar 21, 2021)

After popping 3 orig tires over the years, I finally had to put a repop Schwinn Slick on the Orange Krate to make it a rider again.


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 21, 2021)

New tires, seat and some more detailing on the Dyno Glide today. Still had the original GT tires from ‘96 that are in surprisingly good shape. This one is a sweet rider.


----------



## Sven (Mar 22, 2021)

I worked on my 87 High Sierra,  changing the tires out to a "knobby" set. Going to ride on unimproved trail in Dalghren Virginia  tomorrow. 




Swapping the Geax 38mm (1.5 inch ) to NLK 50mm (1.95 inch) tires 



The finished product. The roller cam brakes were a little bit tricky to adjust, but got er done


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 22, 2021)

worked on my DX putting the rack on with proper Schwinn hardware. 3rd times a charm, bought some repop fender/rack bolts that were garbage and stripped out. then bought some where they showed long fender/rack bolts and shipped me shorter ones that don't work with the rack. 3rd time bought a group of 10 sets and one was long bolts.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 22, 2021)

bleedingfingers said:


> Worked on the brakes on this one looks cool but did not stop .
> Has 80 year old Perry hub put in newer brake drum and actuator made sure there was no Grease on drum and hub shell
> sanded the inside of the hub shell to remove mirror finish that was on the braking surface greased all bearings  reassembled .
> And left 2 brown skid marks on my neighbours driveway.
> ...




I tell you what, im not a fenderless guy, but boy that bike just looks awesome!  Very striking and the tires offset the color perfectly.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 23, 2021)

Decided my Dx’s badge needed some age to it. So I gave it my first attempt at an “aged” look. I like it a lot more than just the bare brass it was. Also finished the rear fender and slapped a rack on it too.

Now I just need the dang truss rods


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 23, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Decided my Dx’s badge needed some age to it. So I gave it my first attempt at an “aged” look. I like it a lot more than just the bare brass it was. Also finished the rear fender and slapped a rack on it too.
> 
> View attachment 1378191




where did you get that badge?


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 23, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Decided my Dx’s badge needed some age to it. So I gave it my first attempt at an “aged” look. I like it a lot more than just the bare brass it was. Also finished the rear fender and slapped a rack on it too.
> 
> Now I just need the dang truss rods
> 
> ...



NICE! That badge rocks!


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 23, 2021)

Me Too where did you get that badge ?


----------



## ninolecoast (Mar 23, 2021)

bleedingfingers said:


> Me Too where did you get that badge ?



Me Too where did you get that badge?


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Mar 23, 2021)

ninolecoast said:


> Me Too where did you get that badge?



Me Too where did you get that badge?


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 23, 2021)

Well????? We all wanna know!


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 23, 2021)

A member here made it @volksboy57 

Maybe if we all ask nicely he will make some more, as I want a few more too


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 23, 2021)

I make the badges. Let me know if you want one, or something custom.


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 23, 2021)

I made these the other day that I'm especially proud of.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 24, 2021)

The Monark "Patina Monster's"
They co-exist well!
Back: 1953 Firestone Special Cruiser, (basically a Rocket), the more classic "Patina Monster"
Front: 1939 Rocket, the Roadster style "Patina Monster" (just finished)
Been wanting to get these 2 together for a while now.


----------



## dasberger (Mar 24, 2021)

Been wrenching on my most recent find....  '38 Schwinn.  Broke it down over the weekend and today I started cleaning bearings etc and servicing hubs. Also finally got around to getting a kiddie pool and some OA...  I've got a few sets of rims/fenders and a couple of frames to do....


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 25, 2021)

Mocking up my new Dx today. Something cool about a stripped down bike. Almost had enough parts laying around to make it a rider


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 25, 2021)

Agree. I like the stripped down look as well. I should lose the reflector...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 25, 2021)

I didn't take any pictures but I removed a stuck seat post and straightened the fork on my buddy Frank's project today.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 26, 2021)

Here's a picture of the bad post. I cut off the top, welded a bolt to the stuck piece, and used the slide hammer to pull it out after applying heat and PB Blaster.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 26, 2021)

And a new Dx is on the road today! Couple minor changes and it’s a rider now


----------



## dasberger (Mar 26, 2021)

Got everything cleaned and lubed and picked up some more appropriate parts to put the '38 back together.... Now Liberty badged.  Another one back on the road!


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Mar 26, 2021)

Does checking the air in the tires count?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 27, 2021)

1912 Racycle:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 27, 2021)

Hoping to finish up in this today.  Just waiting for my lady to leave the gallery to go see her daughter’s soccer match. In need the big oven to soften these tires and massage on the rims.  She gets pretty salty when tires go into the oven   I think they’ll look great with the French gray and blue pinstripes.


----------



## Sven (Mar 27, 2021)

*The Moll Dyer Witch Repair

*
Story posted in the "StoneWork Saturday " (#398 / March 6 2021) . 
My reflector "mysterious " fell off as I was riding around the rock's new display.
So I repaired the reflector with Gorilla glue, let sit for a day. While the wheel was off I clean it up, checked the spokes..., did some maintenance on the derailleur as well.
*




There we go..


*
Back in compliance with Maryland law.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 28, 2021)

dasberger said:


> Got everything cleaned and lubed and picked up some more appropriate parts to put the '38 back together.... Now Liberty badged.  Another one back on the road!
> 
> View attachment 1379980
> 
> ...



That looks great!



New Mexico Brant said:


> Hoping to finish up in this today.  Just waiting for my lady to leave the gallery to go see her daughter’s soccer match. In need the big oven to soften these tires and massage on the rims.  She gets pretty salty when tires go into the oven   I think they’ll look great with the French gray and blue pinstripes.
> 
> View attachment 1380606
> 
> ...




Wow, wow, and wow again!


----------



## marching_out (Mar 28, 2021)

Yesterday actually, weather today is junk. Doing this one different than usual. Taking off as many parts as I can without putting it on the rack and tearing down to the frame. Cleaning each part as I take them off. This thing must have been in with bunch of smokers. Has a thick, sticky coating on the top of everything. It does come off which is a good thing.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 28, 2021)

Added the crusty rusty tank I bought today to my 1939 Dx. Only had 1 tank screw so tape to the rescue for the moment!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 29, 2021)

Complete rebuild and cleanup on this 63 Hiawatha Astro Flite.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 29, 2021)

Freshly revarnished and repaired antique wood sprint rims, hanging around and waiting for the sunshine.....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 29, 2021)

Made a mistake taking apart the brakes for my Mizutani to clean, polish and protect. The post for the cable stop had a nut holding it to the brake arm. When I tried backing the nut off it sheared right off.   So I had to drill and tap to secure with a small bolt.









Should be back in business.

Then made some fitting adjustments to my new road bike and got in my first ride on it.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 29, 2021)

Rescued the skeleton of a 52/53 B6(Streamliner) over the weekend from a friends backyard and gave it a fair amount of love.  I unfroze the springer, loosened the stem and even managed to uncover some original white scallops.  I have a set of fenders for it in my stash already so it will eventually make it to being on the road.  Yes that crap on the top bar is horrendous vintage booger-welds but there is no damage under it so who knows why its there.  May leave it just to be dumb....


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 30, 2021)

Swapped some parts on my black Dx. Didn’t like the black bars on it. Or the tan saddle. Both had to go. And it needed a chainguard, as well as some faded old red grips.


----------



## ian (Mar 30, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Swapped some parts on my black Dx. Didn’t like the black bars on it. Or the tan saddle. Both had to go. And it needed a chainguard, as well as some faded old red grips.
> 
> View attachment 1382727
> 
> ...



Nice chainring!


----------



## mrg (Mar 30, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Swapped some parts on my black Dx. Didn’t like the black bars on it. Or the tan saddle. Both had to go. And it needed a chainguard, as well as some faded old red grips.
> 
> View attachment 1382727
> 
> ...



Looks much better now!


----------



## mrg (Mar 30, 2021)

Sold the shiny rims with OG SA front brake and trying a few different rim combinations, this with a crusty brake and rear 80's Murry rim with a Sachs 2 spd Auto, never liked them much but I think this one has a bigger cog and seems like a better gear ratio. weird, the Columbia badge was pretty wore and looked like og rivets were never removed ( and a pain for me to remove ) and this is what was underneath, no over spray on badge or tape marks so who knows what happens over the years?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 31, 2021)

Today I wired the Defender to the battery in the tank of my Robin, so both front and back lights work off the single switch on the tank. 6 volt LED hi lumens madness!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 31, 2021)

Tim the Skid said:


> Here's a picture of the bad post. I cut off the top, welded a bolt to the stuck piece, and used the slide hammer to pull it out after applying heat and PB Blaster.
> View attachment 1379729



Ive done something very similar by welding cheap sockets down over it and goosing it with the impact gun.


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 1, 2021)

Mock up stage for this one. Still searching for cranks, tank, and correct saddle. Fenders and rack are on the way


----------



## ninolecoast (Apr 1, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> And a new Dx is on the road today! Couple minor changes and it’s a rider now
> View attachment 1379775
> 
> View attachment 1379776



Finished up this today. First time my older brother gets a hand me down. Happy 65 Pat, lol.
Nice rider. Soon to be seen in HB.


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 4, 2021)

My son and future daughter-in-law showed up today for Easter lunch with a box in tow. It was her new bike! Was fun to put it together with them and we all went for a little family ride after.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 4, 2021)

36 Monark Silver King, almost finished.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 4, 2021)

More parts polishing for the Mizutani...


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 4, 2021)

Not basket crazy so this is my new daily platform while the stove gets ready for the upcoming swap this Saturday. It is an aluminum plate off a backpack drilled and tapped for easy removal and install. Color is spot on also. This bike is turning into one of my favzzz!






took it getting groceries today....


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 5, 2021)

Added a few more pieces to the puzzle today


----------



## Sven (Apr 5, 2021)

My High Sierra ATB to Touring conversion.  Exchanging the Seyoun NJK knobby tires for Schwable Marathon 559-50s (2 inch). 


Found the rear wheel needed some small adjustments.
A little  truing and spoke tensioning ( within the acceptable 20% variance)


Dialed in the dish 



The new tire on


...and back.on the bike,  brakes readjusted. Tomorrow  is another day do the front.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 6, 2021)

WARNING! Please do this when your lady is away, trust me, the ass chewing is horrific. 

Removing petrified TOC tires from a  wheelset.  No need to cut them away; these tires will go on living life on a display bike.  With this method they will soften enough for removal a some reshaping.  After which they will harden in about ten minutes.


----------



## ninolecoast (Apr 6, 2021)

Another plus to pony up for the cost of a Viking range


----------



## tacochris (Apr 6, 2021)

Well....I managed to get the scrapyard 52 Streamliner dressed in some correct fenders, a correct chainguard and drivetrain and sitting on a set of temp S2 wheels.  This bike was found in the same junk pile my Cycle Truck was found in and is in really bad shape but as you know, I will collect parts until its 100% back on the road living a new life.  
I will eventually find a ratty 9 hole rack, some patina truss rods and get the seat post and stem unstuck.  
Long term project...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 6, 2021)

ninolecoast said:


> Another plus to pony up for the cost of a Viking range



Get the wider one if you want to do tires.  This is at my shop; I bought the range over ten years ago on Craigslist; the oven temperature is very variable hence the reason the folks dumped it.  It works great for tires but not so much for fine baking.


----------



## Barfbucket (Apr 6, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Get the wider one if you want to do tires.  This is at my shop; I bought the range over ten years ago on Craigslist; the oven temperature is very variable hence the reason the folks dumped it.  It works great for tires but not so much for fine baking.



You could bake the moisture out of welding rods in it. Melt paraffin wax to soak chains in, melt lead.  Lotsa uses.


----------



## ian (Apr 6, 2021)

Working on blown up bearing cages from my '35 Colson. That's just some of the neglect the old girl suffered.


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 6, 2021)

Serviced the BB on the 79 Spitfire today. Just noticed there is a difference in the pedals. These are original to the bike, both showing the Union Mark, but one was made in the USA and one in Germany. I have to assume that Union had different factories making the same parts for Schwinn and that the Schwinn factory workers had both types on the assembly line?


----------



## mrg (Apr 7, 2021)

Had this late 40's basket case literally in a basket for years, made it a rider today and have to ck my parts boxes for anything else before posting in the for sale section.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 9, 2021)

Wanted to ride my Continental today so I tried adjusting the shifters and a bolt broke off. One needs to be gentle with a 48 year old part. I went to my LBS and asked if the carried the cable bolt. To my surprise, one of the mechanics had a box full of old Schwinn parts and gave me an entire derailleur and the bolt needed for free .99!
Anyway  blondie got the running gear cleaned cuz the chain looked very gunky.





Broken bolt








washed in brake cleaner and ready to be lubbed. Did some adjustments on the derailleur.




The chain is in its third soak in gasoline. May need more. That is the original 1973 chain and the wear tool says it’s like new.


----------



## Barfbucket (Apr 9, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Wanted to ride my Continental today so I tried adjusting the shifters and a bolt broke off. One needs to be gentle with a 48 year old part. I went to my LBS and asked if the carried the cable bolt. To my surprise, one of the mechanics had a box full of old Schwinn parts and gave me an entire derailleur and the bolt needed for free .99!
> Anyway  blondie got the running gear cleaned cuz the chain looked very gunky.
> 
> View attachment 1388454
> ...



Shake the chain for ten minutes in solvent (Goo Gone is good), rinse with boiling water, put it in another jar and cover it with Simple Green, shake for 10 minutes, boiling water, scrub with a brass brush and Dawn, rinse, dry with heat, work lube into each link by hand and wipe off the excess. I’ll look like new.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 10, 2021)

Blooming rust on mud guards for the WWI repatriation Columbia.  In Pennsylvania I feel this endeavor would take a two or three months, in New Mexico, unknown?


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 11, 2021)

Mounted some new brick tires on black wheels. Then installed them on the '64 Jaguar. Just need to take a test ride.


----------



## Sven (Apr 11, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Mounted some new brick tires on black wheels. Then installed them on the '64 Jaguar. Just need to take a test ride.
> View attachment 1389397
> View attachment 1389400
> View attachment 1389401
> ...



Bike looks great, sinister like. 
Love the posters!


----------



## ian (Apr 11, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Mounted some new brick tires on black wheels. Then installed them on the '64 Jaguar. Just need to take a test ride.
> View attachment 1389397
> View attachment 1389400
> View attachment 1389401
> ...



Don't be pullin' no wheelies!!


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 11, 2021)

Prewar 20" Starting to take shape. Rebuilt the N.D hubs and need to cut down a chain to fit next.


----------



## Barfbucket (Apr 11, 2021)

I took Bogus out for a ride. The brake cables slipped from the massive leverage from the motorcycle levers. I really refeed on the cable clamps so they didn’t slip for the rest of the test ride. I’m not strong enough in my old age to get them tight enough to trust so my son will do that. The down tube shifting cable guides bent so I’ll have to replace those. I still have to lace in a new rear hoop, but I just want to work out bugs before paint. What a lot of work I got myself into for such an obvious fake. If the pandemic winds down I’ll loose interest and it will hang in my barn attic, unfinished. It was a nice ride, but in the rain.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 12, 2021)

Amazing what soap and water can do!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 12, 2021)

Got an Elgin motorbike at the OBC swap on Saturday. Spent yesterday afternoon installing black tires/tubes, did some tuning since it was a rider and gave it my specially formulated hand rubbed oil finish to remove filth, dead paint and leaves a protective layer after final buffing.

As found








Installed 700x43c Panaracer Gravel King tires








Half of the tank got the oil treatment. The other side didn't.





After. Flipped the nickel Torringtons that it had to see if this would become a dirt track racer....







Fine for dirt track. Too aggressive for normal riding. 

Ended with this set up before I ran out of energy.


----------



## ian (Apr 12, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Got an Elgin motorbike at the OBC swap on Saturday. Spent yesterday afternoon installing black tires/tubes, did some tuning since it was a rider and gave it my specially formulated hand rubbed oil finish to remove filth, dead paint and leaves a protective layer after final buffing.
> 
> As foundView attachment 1389930
> View attachment 1389954
> ...



The more I see of these motorbikes, the more I like mine! Yours is pretty cool too........


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks @ian !! This one will get better too. The fenders I have on my arch frame Mead came from one of these and should look pretty good on this.....


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 12, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Got an Elgin motorbike at the OBC swap on Saturday. Spent yesterday afternoon installing black tires/tubes, did some tuning since it was a rider and gave it my specially formulated hand rubbed oil finish to remove filth, dead paint and leaves a protective layer after final buffing.
> 
> As foundView attachment 1389930
> View attachment 1389954
> ...




I vote for the "drop bars" with the addition of a "Brooks leather saddle and leather bar tape".....in Honey color.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 12, 2021)

trying to get this one on the road,cleaning up nicely.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 12, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> I vote for the "drop bars" with the addition of a "Brooks leather saddle and leather bar tape".....in Honey color.





If I didn't have fenders that should match the bike pretty well I would probably find something with a little less drop. And huge headlight with crusty mesh grill....


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 12, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> If I didn't have fenders that should match the bike pretty well I would probably find something with a little less drop. And huge headlight with crusty mesh grill....



Also, copper rivets on the Brooks Saddle...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 12, 2021)

Yes! But black. Can't do honey unless it's in my coffee. Sorry.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 14, 2021)

....this isnt that big of a "thing" but most of my motivations and taste is based on my upbringing with traditional hotrods so I had to add a nod to that on the 54 with the "coon-tail".......I live for little stupid details like this.  
How many remember this awesome cartoon we had growing up when even hollywood was lovin on hotrods.


----------



## biggermustache (Apr 15, 2021)

Did some cleaning on the tall frame CycleTruck, put the dropstand on, put shock absorbing Schwinn bars on, and mocked up the fenders. I kinda like the green fenders on the black frame.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 16, 2021)

After chatting with @Mountain Trail Andy about a variation of a "boardtrack" bike I was sitting on my new Elgin while watching tv and started noticing the fit. 
Decided to play around with positioning for a "dirt track" bike. Because of the nobby tires you know....

















A few more adjustments may work to make this setup plausible.


----------



## dogdart (Apr 16, 2021)

this one
Hmmmmmm....


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 16, 2021)

Panaracer wide gravel tires look good on that Excelsior-built streamlined Elgin. 

Worked on my Excelsior frame with water and 280-grit; revealing very little olive paint.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks Archie! Wanted to go wider with the narrow rims but these are what I found at the LBS on the way home after buying the bike. Will just have to wear these out real quick & get 45c.


----------



## Sven (Apr 17, 2021)

I fixed the flat on my '63 American Rat Bobber



I had to adjust my stand as so the apehangers wouldn't hit the ceiling rafters. 



*Note: my lawnmower is getting serviced, excuse the unmanicured  lawn.*
I replaced the 26inch front wheel  with a 27 x 1 1/4 one. I didn't really care for the looks of it at first.  But after taking it for a ride,  it glides and tracks great.


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Apr 17, 2021)

Did you swap front wheels with your Varsity? Show us the Varsity with the fat front tire.  :eek:


----------



## Sven (Apr 17, 2021)

BOB LOBLAW said:


> Did you swap front wheels with your Varsity? Show us the Varsity with the fat front tire.  :eek:



There's how's that? Doesn't look bad.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2021)

Sven said:


> There's how's that? Doesn't look bad.
> View attachment 1392941View attachment 1392942





I wonder if a middleweight caliper will reach the rim. Might take one that's used on the Spitfire and Cruiser 5's?


----------



## Sven (Apr 17, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I wonder if a middleweight caliper will reach the rim. Might take one that's used on the Spitfire and Cruiser 5's?



I was wondering if the Varsity fork and Collegiate fork were the same? The Collegiate came with 26 inch wheels. So in theory, if the forks are the same,  the caliper should reach.


----------



## manuel rivera (Apr 17, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Well????? We all wanna know!



That's  right! Me too.


----------



## Mad Mike (Apr 18, 2021)

Done with the front conversion on the Aero.........Rear end is up next.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 18, 2021)

Rode this 66 I just got before I send it on it’s way


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Apr 18, 2021)

AMF Debutante .in progress .


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 18, 2021)

I got the right seat for this one and mounted the chain guard having to deal with the larger sprocket.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 19, 2021)

I did a complete tear down clean up and re paint today on the Schwinn Heavy Duti and then surprised a friend with it. It was a nice day a good challenge.


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 20, 2021)

Chainguard #3 installed on my 1940 Dx.

This one is the winner!


----------



## ozzie (Apr 20, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> 36 Monark Silver King, almost finished.
> 
> View attachment 1385904



Love the red tires against the aluminium. So classic like a silver Benz 300sl with a red interior.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 20, 2021)

.,


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 20, 2021)

Rebuilt the new departure model d hub on the 34 Colson. I'll be bummed if this doesn't fix the squeek. Trying to get all my bikes rolling smooth for summer. Didn't use oil.... Just grease. Lots of grease.  . It's nice working with decent and complete parts.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 20, 2021)

Put a Mccauley deco guard on the Silver King.


----------



## dasberger (Apr 20, 2021)

Got a pile of parts back from the powder coater today... Came out well considering what they looked like before.  Long spring B1 Deluxe off my '38 Schwinn and a prewar Troxel I picked up for a project.  Got them mostly reassembled. Pans are gonna take a trip out west...


----------



## Astroyama (Apr 20, 2021)

Did a quickie tune-up and a dust-off on this motobike right before it left the garage for cash.
My 78yr old mom brought this project home from a rummage sale one day for $20 (for Herself to ride)...it needed a gas tank and carb.  I shook my head in disgust, thinking great another project I didn't sign myself up for.  
Turned out to be way too scary fast and awckward for her to pull start...even though the Subaru motor usually started on the 1st-2nd pull.   Made a sk8 board grab-bar for ol'geezer skitching.  Coffee thermos for a gas tank...and a custom head tube badge from a Ichibike key chain...Brapp!
Ichibike in DesMoines is rad...even though I've never been there that shop inspired this build.
Thanks Dan.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 21, 2021)

Playing with the idea of using box store Schwinn fenders on my '64 Columbia Fire Bolt. Been hand sanding them; will polish, then will paint pinstripes & or use the Shelby fender tip layout once I Know & if I am Happy with fitment. Bought the A&i 18" gooseneck from @coasterbrakejunkie1969 & I may see If I like it for my daily rider. I ended up buying a pair of SunLite Dual Compound Aluminum & Rubber grip pedals. I am testing out If I like the New Bling on the faux patina Rat Rod look. I'll try a tradition pair of Schwinn fenders from a Schwinn Cruiser 7 next if these don't do it for me. May even use the Nexus 7 ...... Testing Out Anything & Everything to make my Ride 1 of a Kind Mine


----------



## ian (Apr 21, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Rebuilt the new departure model d hub on the 34 Colson. I'll be bummed if this doesn't fix the squeek. Trying to get all my bikes rolling smooth for summer. Didn't use oil.... Just grease. Lots of grease.  . It's nice working with decent and complete parts.
> 
> View attachment 1395427
> 
> ...



Look like some familiar parts laid out there. Does she stop ya quick?


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 21, 2021)

ian said:


> Look like some familiar parts laid out there. Does she stop ya quick?



Not too quickly but good enough. Better than my Morrow hub. I'll be mounting and test riding today.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 25, 2021)

Just flat front Tire.(Second time.)

( Noo..Nooooo/ Problema) for me.
Change inner Tube..Done.!!!

Now may Gooo for a short ride.

(Love this one....    )

Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!!

Be.!!!Happy.!!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 25, 2021)

Went out to the Garage to finish prepping the last few parts for the Mizutani but as I was moving bikes to get to my bench I got distracted by a Speedster in the line. My friend Damian just finished building a sweet bmx cruiser that gave me ideas to use a stem I've had for a while with the Speedster I keep having to move to make a similar bike....



Speedster from a partial trade...




Then added a wheelset with Nexus Inter 7 hub out back that's also been laying around for years with some 26"x1.90" Bontrager Cruiser tires. Gonna try an old Deore XT thumb shifter that flips from friction/7 speed index to work with the hub. Ended up with this...

















Need to find a laid back seatpost & bmx fork (wait, what? You have one to spare? How much?) to complete what I had in mind. Kind of in between a klunker & bmx with the 7 speeds. We'll see where it ends up when it's time to build it!

Also tried out some bars I found at the co-op on the Elgin Dirt Tracker.

















Bikes are so much fun!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 25, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Went out to the Garage to finish prepping the last few parts for the Mizutani but as I was moving bikes to get to my bench I got distracted by a Speedster in the line. My friend Damian just finished building a sweet bmx cruiser that gave me ideas to use a stem I've had for a while with the Speedster I keep having to move to make a similar bike....
> View attachment 1398313
> Speedster from a partial trade...View attachment 1398316
> 
> ...



@ @ @ Mr.. M.yarms...

Nice bike Amigo.

I call this one's my self...

Everytime I see a bike set up" "  " like your.

The Last one on your Post above.
(ELGIN/ BK.)

A (War Tankers ).!!!    


Stay Safe With family.!!! and friends.!!!

Be.!!!!...Happy...!!!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks @Felixnegron ! Can't wait to get the Elgin built up. Initial impressions say it will be a lot of fun & very different than a ballooner. Have a great day!


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 25, 2021)

@Mr. Monkeyarms I like where the camel back build is goin' & that Elgin needs a cow bell hangin' short n close to the center man. Moarrr Cow Bell Stat!


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 25, 2021)

Took an old POS seat from an 80’s Schwinn and going to try my hand at recovering. Read the very entertaining post from @the tinker about how to do it. Figure I try on a worthless seat first. Got all the rust off the springs and spray painted the hardware. It was rusted so bad I had to drill out the nose rivet and add a nut and bolt to keep the front together. Now off for a ride in the hood with my box cutter. All discarded leather furniture in the area is now at risk!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 25, 2021)

I finished cleaning up this Red ,White and Blue JC Higgins  to go with my Huffy. Summer is coming.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 25, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I finished cleaning up this Red ,White and Blue JC Higgins  to go with my Huffy. Summer is coming.
> 
> View attachment 1398723
> 
> ...




It needs some "red walls" to complement the "blue walls" of the men's bike.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 25, 2021)

Red hand grips also!


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 27, 2021)

Worked on this 30s CCM motorbike   redid some of the bearings trued the wheels up a little  cleaned up what I could .
Put some nice tires on and rebuilt the pedals .
Have all the parts for this fenders chain guard etc.   seat and bars are just placeholders will restore original seat .
Someone painted the handlebars so will probably replace them .
Gotta change the rear sprocket to a 20 tooth as well it's a bit of a beast with this gearing.
Will overhaul the triplex crankset when I paint it but that won't be until it gets a lot warmer out
I'm thinking by the looks of things  it's been painted at least 3times  1 factory and 2 repaints .
When I looked up colours for this year it came in  2  Burgundy and dark navy blue .
I've had a nicer one than this that was more original so I'm thinking of some thing like a grey colour or pewter with some pearl in it
or maybe a nice Mercedes silver  lots of really cool new car colours out there right now so who knows.


----------



## Barfbucket (Apr 28, 2021)

I cleaned and put new bearings and grease in my right pdal. The left one is soaking overnight in Goo Gone. I’ll tackle the left tomorrow.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 28, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> I cleaned and put new bearings and grease in my right pdal. The left one is soaking overnight in Goo Gone. I’ll tackle the left tomorrow. View attachment 1400537
> View attachment 1400538



If you ride this frequently I would start using Red N Tacky; May Not have to do it as Often


----------



## tacochris (Apr 28, 2021)

Finally ditched the duro’s on the 55 and updated to a gorgeous set of Schwinn Studded Balloons and they could’nt look more amazing.
I cant legally call these tires NOS but they still have the original mold-release “nips” on the tread.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 28, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Finally ditched the duro’s on the 55 and updated to a gorgeous set of Schwinn Studded Balloons and they could’nt look more amazing.
> I cant legally call these tires NOS but they still have the original mold-release “nips” on the tread.
> 
> View attachment 1400816
> ...



Not crazy about those treads but they Look Nice & At Home!!! Time to Ride It


----------



## mrg (Apr 28, 2021)

Hate to say it but even NOS Schwinn Studded balloons still ride like 40 yr old ( Tank! ) tires, The first thing I do to my Spitfire/Cruiser is take them off, they look better than they ride, good for display tho.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2021)

mrg said:


> Hate to say it but even NOS Schwinn Studded balloons still ride like 40 yr old ( Tank! ) tires, The first thing I do to my Spitfire/Cruiser is take them off, they look better than they ride, good for display tho.




I had them on my 81 Cruiser 5 and they were good on the canal roads but were terrible on the asphalt. I picked up a set of Nirve Badass tires to swap out but sold the Cruiser before I put them on.


----------



## mrg (Apr 29, 2021)

I like the Look of studded balloons/Knobby's on my Spitfire/Cruiser, Klunker, Wasp etc. and the Duro's and others ride good on all surfaces in my experience.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 29, 2021)

I figured it would be a polarizing swap but Im happy with the change....The tread feel isnt really that noticeable to me honestly and they look way better than the duros that stood out like a sore thumb to me.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 29, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Finally ditched the duro’s on the 55 and updated to a gorgeous set of Schwinn Studded Balloons and they could’nt look more amazing.
> I cant legally call these tires NOS but they still have the original mold-release “nips” on the tread.
> 
> View attachment 1400816
> ...




That thing gets tighter and tighter ever day.


----------



## Barfbucket (Apr 29, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That thing gets tighter and tighter ever day.



Good looking tires. People may not like the ride but they are much better than the Firestone and other original tires that had a flat tread, no wrap around with bad cornering. I had several sets of of
nos Schwinn tires from the 1960s that looked good but ended out being rotted and didn’t last long.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 29, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> Good looking tires. People may not like the ride but they are much better than the Firestone and other original tires that had a flat tread, no wrap around with bad cornering. I had several sets of of
> nos Schwinn tires from the 1960s that looked good but ended out being rotted and didn’t last long.



I actually really like the aggressive tread because it almost has more of a vintage "utility" feel to it that you would have seen an an old farm truck.  I have vintage tires on all of my bikes currently and Im becoming more and more attached to it every day.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 29, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That thing gets tighter and tighter ever day.



Thanks buddy!  I love the look of these suckers.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 29, 2021)

@tacochris that's all that matters is If You Like Them & They're making You Happy! I like Duro tires for a lot of my bikes or projects that change but I don't care if the motorcycle looking treads aren't period or look the part but they ride Nice to me. Had I not already had a set of the Columbia Superbs for the FireBolt I bought then it would have had a set of White Wall Duros


----------



## tacochris (Apr 29, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> @tacochris that's all that matters is If You Like Them & They're making You Happy! I like Duro tires for a lot of my bikes or projects that change but I don't care if the motorcycle looking treads aren't period or look the part but they ride Nice to me. Had I not already had a set of the Columbia Superbs for the FireBolt I bought then it would have had a set of White Wall Duros



I know its kind of a curse word in most circles but I have discovered over the years that I am what is referred to as a purist and I prefer to build my bikes with only period correct or at least era correct parts as my first choice.  Now the difference between me and most purists is, I love watching other people build customs and stuff and do things off-the-wall etc.  I just hold myself to a different standard than I do other folks I guess....
Having said that, I love the duro tires and I have a set of the cream ones on my CWC, but on my complete survivor bikes I prefer original era tires as much as humanly possible.  The Duro tires did not look correct on this bike at all....to me they took away from the look.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 29, 2021)

Starting another 36 Silver King project..


----------



## tacochris (Apr 29, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Starting another 36 Silver King project..
> 
> View attachment 1401090



Ide love to see a SilverKing get built but stay tarnished and looking exactly like yours looks right now.  Very cool man!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 29, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Ide love to see a SilverKing get built but stay tarnished and looking exactly like yours looks right now.  Very cool man!



The owner is making it shiny like the last one I built for him..


----------



## tacochris (Apr 29, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> The owner is making it shiny like the last one I built for him..
> 
> View attachment 1401100



definitely shiny....Lol
Maybe one day I'll do a ratty one.  haha


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 29, 2021)

I’ve been working on the 53 JC Higgins project since Dec. 1, 2020 and making good progress.  The graphics on this bike are a challenge. It’s the 53 Buick Estate Wagon tribute bike.  All the sheet metal is completed, but the frame and rear fender.  All the hardware is at the chrome shop.  JimRoy


----------



## tacochris (Apr 29, 2021)

JimRoy said:


> I’ve been working on the 53 JC Higgins project since Dec. 1, 2020 and making good progress.  The graphics on this bike are a challenge. It’s the 53 Buick Estate Wagon tribute bike.  All the sheet metal is completed, but the frame and rear fender.  All the hardware is at the chrome shop.  JimRoy
> View attachment 1401105
> 
> View attachment 1401106



Man i remember the thread trying to determine how to paint that bike and I must say you are killing that direction!  Very awesome!


----------



## mrg (Apr 29, 2021)

I've mostly went away from using OG tires, when your putting some miles on and your older, you have to take advantage of new rubber and higher pressure of new tires and go for the styles that look OG like Diamond, brick & knobby, they look close enough for me, some times I ad some gears also.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 29, 2021)

mrg said:


> I've mostly went away from using OG tires, when your putting some miles on and your older, you have to take advantage of new rubber and higher pressure of new tires and go for the styles that look OG like Diamond, brick & knobby, they look close enough for me, some times I ad some gears also.



We agree there 100%. Besides changing a flat or walking a bike isn't any fun. Some tires are just stubborn pains in the butt even with tire spoons. Not to mention not scuffing anything doing so


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 29, 2021)

JimRoy said:


> I’ve been working on the 53 JC Higgins project since Dec. 1, 2020 and making good progress.  The graphics on this bike are a challenge. It’s the 53 Buick Estate Wagon tribute bike.  All the sheet metal is completed, but the frame and rear fender.  All the hardware is at the chrome shop.  JimRoy
> View attachment 1401105
> 
> View attachment 1401106



Ok that tank is Sick! Share the details of it Please? I assume painted but it looks like it could be carved wood


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 29, 2021)

Krakatoa said:


> I did a complete tear down clean up and re paint today on the Schwinn Heavy Duti and then surprised a friend with it. It was a nice day a good challenge.
> 
> View attachment 1394702
> 
> ...



Is that a grease fitting on the head tube? Is that a factory original?


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 29, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Is that a grease fitting on the head tube? Is that a factory original?



I'd say No but it is a Good Idea. I would do it with a repainted frame, bb, & maybe hub but eventually you would have to clean old grease out


----------



## tacochris (Apr 29, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> We agree there 100%. Besides changing a flat or walking a bike isn't any fun. Some tires are just stubborn pains in the butt even with tire spoons. Not to mention not scuffing anything doing so



I guess Im just hardcore.  I accept all issues that come along with the look I want for my bikes and that means dealing with the occasional bad vintage tire from time to time.  Its like time travel for me I guess.....Lol  The thrill of not only riding a time machine but rolling the same tires that touched those grounds back then.  Its a pretty amazing feeling. 
I appreciate all opinions though and I support that not all people wish to be that hardcore with their collection.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 29, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I guess Im just hardcore.  I accept all issues that come along with the look I want for my bikes and that means dealing with the occasional bad vintage tire from time to time.  Its like time travel for me I guess.....Lol  The thrill of not only riding a time machine but rolling the same tires that touched those grounds back then.  Its a pretty amazing feeling.
> I appreciate all opinions though and I support that not all people wish to be that hardcore with their collection.



I can appreciate that too. I have rode briefly some pretty weather cracked original tires & tubes but for something I would ride frequently or long distances I wouldn't want to risk it. I also can't see spending more than like $80 If Ever for a set of tires; Unless it's an extremely nice bike. John's chain tires look Great but I don't have a bike that deserves that price or correctness


----------



## ian (Apr 29, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Took an old POS seat from an 80’s Schwinn and going to try my hand at recovering. Read the very entertaining post from @the tinker about how to do it. Figure I try on a worthless seat first. Got all the rust off the springs and spray painted the hardware. It was rusted so bad I had to drill out the nose rivet and add a nut and bolt to keep the front together. Now off for a ride in the hood with my box cutter. All discarded leather furniture in the area is now at risk!
> 
> View attachment 1398587
> 
> ...



I've found leather-like handbags at Goodwill for 4 or 5 bucks and there's enough for at least two recovers.


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 29, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Ok that tank is Sick! Share the details of it Please? I assume painted but it looks like it could be carved wood



My efforts to match the 53 Higgins rear rack to the Buick rear quarter.  Please note that I need to apply 3 coats of clear and buff to a high gloss.  I wish I could get better reflectors to match the Buick lenses. 
I did a ton of research and decided to use 3M DiNoc vinyl and my skill set to wrap the tank.  One installed correctly, it sticks like paint.   JimRoy


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 29, 2021)

JimRoy said:


> My efforts to match the 53 Higgins rear rack to the Buick rear quarter.  Please note that I need to apply 3 coats of clear and buff to a high gloss.  I wish I could get better reflectors to match the Buick lenses.
> I did a ton of research and decided to use 3M DiNoc vinyl and my skill set to wrap the tank.  One installed correctly, it sticks like paint.   JimRoy
> View attachment 1401261



Jim you do have Skills brotha! I love it & once cleared & buffed that will be sooo Bitchin'Rad


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 29, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> The owner is making it shiny like the last one I built for him..
> 
> View attachment 1401100



If you know me and my builds, you know I’m all about shine. But I would have to agree that a little patina on the Silver King may look better.  Even clay color tires will look less like a new bike off the shelf.  Knowing me I would probably make it shiny


----------



## Mikeob (Apr 29, 2021)

1916 mead crusader
 First time doing a full redo
I regret powder coating this but i believe it will be nice in the end. Fauber cranks, dont think the neck is original. The wood grips are new but awesome. Model a hub, Just need to find some decent tubulars and need lots of practice with my reopulstry job on the seat. Gonna be a everyday rider


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 29, 2021)

Mikeob said:


> 1916 mead crusader
> First time doing a full redo
> I regret powder coating this but i believe it will be nice in the end. Fauber cranks, dont think the neck is original. The wood grips are new but awesome. Model a hub, Just need to find some decent tubulars and need lots of practice with my reopulstry job on the seat. Gonna be a everyday rider
> 
> ...



Nice.  The matte powder coat looks great.      Stradelite does nice work recovering and stitching seats.  Here’s a seat he did for me a few years ago.  Keep us posted.  Thanks, JimRoy


----------



## Barfbucket (Apr 29, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I actually really like the aggressive tread because it almost has more of a vintage "utility" feel to it that you would have seen an an old farm truck.  I have vintage tires on all of my bikes currently and Im becoming more and more attached to it every day.



Old tires are sought after. I use a lot of Duro tires because they offer vintage looking tread at a very reasonable price. They go on much easier than the tubeless ready jobs. I like the Schwinn logo on yours, classic.


----------



## ian (Apr 29, 2021)

JimRoy said:


> My efforts to match the 53 Higgins rear rack to the Buick rear quarter.  Please note that I need to apply 3 coats of clear and buff to a high gloss.  I wish I could get better reflectors to match the Buick lenses.
> I did a ton of research and decided to use 3M DiNoc vinyl and my skill set to wrap the tank.  One installed correctly, it sticks like paint.   JimRoy
> View attachment 1401261



Where did you source the reflectors? I need two for my Colorflow rack.


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 29, 2021)

ian said:


> Where did you source the reflectors? I need two for my Colorflow rack.



EBay.  I may have what you need.  I bought 10 and I don’t believe I’m going to use any of them.   I was planning on using them on my tank and my rear rack, but I’m going to do something different with the tank bezels that will better match the 53 Buick ports.  The reflectors on my rear rack don’t match the 53 Buick lenses.   I’m going to do something else. Jim


----------



## ian (Apr 29, 2021)

PM sent.


----------



## mrg (Apr 29, 2021)

I really like the look of vintage tires but use new/vintage tread tires because hardly anybody can tell the difference from a couple of feet away, the ride makes the difference, I have been saving and using NOS and nice old tires for years but have sold a bunch lately and still have another 100+ to sell. Funny I bought out the inventory of a Schwinn shop in the 80's and went crazy for all the Typhoons & Carlisle's ( just sold the last 4 pairs of Typhoon WW but still have NOS black walls Typhoons and all white Carlisle ), well I sold & used all the Schwinn Studded Balloon's because they were new and they were still making them. Oh well!


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 30, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Thanks buddy!  I love the look of these suckers.



I like Schwanke Centuries   Great looking tires and nice ride.


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 30, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Finally ditched the duro’s on the 55 and updated to a gorgeous set of Schwinn Studded Balloons and they could’nt look more amazing.
> I cant legally call these tires NOS but they still have the original mold-release “nips” on the tread.
> 
> View attachment 1400816
> ...



Nice looking.  Fantastic patina


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 30, 2021)

JimRoy said:


> I like Schwanke Centuries   Great looking tires and nice ride.  View attachment 1401587



Wow I Reeeally Dig those wheels & tires! Great Detail !


----------



## Barfbucket (Apr 30, 2021)

mrg said:


> I really like the look of vintage tires but use new/vintage tread tires because hardly anybody can tell the difference from a couple of feet away, the ride makes the difference, I have been saving and using NOS and nice old tires for years but have sold a bunch lately and still have another 100+ to sell. Funny I bought out the inventory of a Schwinn shop in the 80's and went crazy for all the Typhoons & Carlisle's ( just sold the last 4 pairs of Typhoon WW but still have NOS black walls Typhoons and all white Carlisle ), well I sold & used all the Schwinn Studded Balloon's because they were new and they were still making them. Oh well!



I was given a bike shop that closed in 1960 when the owner died. He sold schwinn, wizzars, Harley Davison, Citgo gas and used cars. His sister was throwing the tools and parts away and I cleaned it out and gave many of the 1930s frames away as a trailer and pickup bed full was more than I could deal with. She gave me the shop contents if I would clean the shop and storage in the attic. Wood bicycle wheels, model A wheels. H D tools and a HD truing stand were in the attic.  There were many new tires, 24 and 26 inch Typhoons hanging on racks but when I mounted and aired them up the rot became obvious, deep checkering. After the first blowout I threw them all away. They probably were made with cotton instead of rayon.


----------



## mrg (Apr 30, 2021)

Today's project 41 Planes & Trains, not sure if these rims are from the bike because came with a lot of mix bikes & parts, these rims were on a Middle weight but thought the might have been on this bike originally and seems like the 2 or 3 OG DX's with this guard were Planes & Trains and had cream drop centers. done for now but bike will probably change. and sense tires are getting hard to get I wanted to try out these new different brand bricks that I picked up a few pairs of, they look and ride good!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 30, 2021)

This week I began my spring cleaning of the basement. That also meant cleaning and tuning up all of the bikes for show and riding season.

I got these two done. 1961 Monark and 1964 Firestone, both 100% done! On to the Silver Jet’s and finally the Radiobike’s.


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 30, 2021)

Got a new project from a CABE member. Unfortunately it had a mishap during shipping. Working on straightening the forks out today


----------



## ozzie (May 1, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Got a new project from a CABE member. Unfortunately it had a mishap during shipping. Working on straightening the forks out today
> View attachment 1402080



Forks should never be packed without something between the dropouts. same thing happened to a set of forks i purchased recently.


----------



## tacochris (May 1, 2021)

After years of having this 1936 CWC roadster and not knowing how i wanted to build it, i got inspired yesterday and did a full over-haul on it and turned it into a fantasy period delivery bike.  I wish i had a period-correct double dot Pepsi crate but this one will have to do.
Added a 40’s era crank and sprocket setup, adding a set of drop center/ND wheels i had, some spare duros and a killer seat.
The ladies Torrington bars must go as they are wicked narrow and hit my knees on turns.
Even found some original pin-striping!


----------



## Sven (May 1, 2021)

Made quite a lot if changes to my  '63 Rat Schwinn American.  Tires are from a Walmart Huffy Nel Lusso ( whoever he is )

What it looked like early this morning



Later on this morning after the tire change.







Then I wondered what it would look like with  the original fenders and chainguard ...so



That is a whole lot of tire under those fenders. Who knows what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## ian (May 1, 2021)

Sven said:


> Made quite a lot if changes to my  '63 Rat Schwinn American.  Tires are from a Walmart Huffy Nel Lusso ( whoever he is )
> 
> What it looked like early this morning
> View attachment 1402659
> ...



I like the new and improved version.


----------



## JimRoy (May 1, 2021)

Me and the grandson worked on his ride.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 1, 2021)

JimRoy said:


> Me and the grandson worked on his ride.
> 
> View attachment 1402793



That's Awesome!!!


----------



## Balloonoob (May 1, 2021)

tacochris said:


> After years of having this 1936 CWC roadster and not knowing how i wanted to build it, i got inspired yesterday and did a full over-haul on it and turned it into a fantasy period delivery bike.  I wish i had a period-correct double dot Pepsi crate but this one will have to do.
> Added a 40’s era crank and sprocket setup, adding a set of drop center/ND wheels i had, some spare duros and a killer seat.
> The ladies Torrington bars must go as they are wicked narrow and hit my knees on turns.
> Even found some original pin-striping!
> ...



That looks awesome! Great job.


----------



## stingrayjoe (May 2, 2021)

‘49 B-6 getting there LOL!


----------



## tech549 (May 2, 2021)

had this project up for sale for a while with no interest
so i decided to get back on the road,added the batwing 
today.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 2, 2021)

5 bar this 5 bar that ,blah blah blah ,made me kinda horny . So went to town on her


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 2, 2021)

Weather is turning to cold/rain for the afternoon/tomorrow so took a few moments to try out the fork I was fortuitous to come across in a free pile (round 2) of a CL ad on the Speedster I've been playing around with after being inspired by my friend Damian.













Still need a laid back seat post for this but also got possibly the coolest bullmoose bars I've ever seen that was also in the pile of goodies with the fork.




















The black bar/stem combo is a bit more comfortable but really like the chrome bars as well. Especially when the fork gets cut down. If I go with the black bars & wheels I may paint the fork to match the frame. If I keep the chrome front end I have a polished alloy wheelset with single speed coaster hub I may use. It will be interesting to see what happens when it's time to build.......


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 2, 2021)

Good Day Everyone 

Well i did a few things to my 41 DX Lasalle .... This Bike will be in a Short Film called “ The Secret Light of Flowers “ so i broke it down , Greased everything Threw on a better patina matching fenders , The producer wanted a chrome guard on so i accommodated  him but tried like hell to use the blue feather guard but to no avail . He wanted Chrome ... He wanted white walls But when it comes back I have a nice set of black cords or Darts ..I threw on that cool oddball horn as well ....Filming is starting next week and movie should be out by end of July ... kinda Cool ! 

My Pooch George was my Supervisor ... lol

Bob


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 2, 2021)

Nice day for sure


----------



## rollfaster (May 2, 2021)

Finished up a gender change 51 Higgins, started life as a girl. It’s a custom I put together for a friend that uses Murray and Monark parts.


----------



## rollfaster (May 3, 2021)

Started two new projects: 55 Roadmaster middleweight and a 48 Monark Airman.


----------



## irideiam (May 3, 2021)

'74 Speedster, 23" frame


----------



## Barfbucket (May 3, 2021)

Finished this today and started that today.


----------



## sarmisluters (May 3, 2021)

FedEx delivery today.   

Schwinn C Model with gothics.


----------



## Just Jeff (May 3, 2021)

Added a rack and some original grips to my 54 Leader today


----------



## Nashman (May 5, 2021)

I put a nice Wald deco stem on the 1941 Elgin Deluxe. The Brantman ( I'd been bugging him for almost a year) is the man.


----------



## Nashman (May 5, 2021)

JimRoy said:


> I like Schwanke Centuries   Great looking tires and nice ride.  View attachment 1401587



I agree on those tires. I run them on a couple of my 28 inch CCM bicycles ( '38 Flyte pictured), All cream Schwalbes on the others.


----------



## JimRoy (May 5, 2021)

The 53 Buick Estate Wagon JC Higgins tribute bike.  I made progress on a few details. JimRoy


----------



## ian (May 5, 2021)

JimRoy said:


> The 53 Buick Estate Wagon JC Higgins tribute bike.  I made progress on a few details. JimRoy
> 
> View attachment 1405149
> 
> ...



Damn! That's awesome.


----------



## ian (May 5, 2021)

Put a bell on the Colson. Thanks @SoBayRon !!


----------



## jrapoza (May 5, 2021)

I found this badge.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 8, 2021)

Simple And Clean!!
Been wanting an Elgin Straight Bar, Long Tank to add to my Elgin Curved Bar Racer's bunch!
Picked this 39-40 up yesterday. Had parts waiting, and after about 12 hours of work, just about done!!!


----------



## Jollyride (May 8, 2021)

The cat and the rat!!!


----------



## ozzie (May 9, 2021)

Fitted a new chainwheel, dog leg crank, chain and tires to my 51 Panther. Have a tank i got years ago and thinking i need a tank bike now.


----------



## ozzie (May 9, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> Simple And Clean!!
> Been wanting an Elgin Straight Bar, Long Tank to add to my Elgin Curved Bar Racer's bunch!
> Picked this 39-40 up yesterday. Had parts waiting, and after about 12 hours of work, just about done!!!
> 
> ...



stunning!


----------



## Barfbucket (May 9, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Fitted a new chainwheel, dog leg crank, chain and tires to my 51 Panther. Have a tank i got years ago and thinking i need a tank bike now.View attachment 1408120
> View attachment 1408121



That’s nice


----------



## ozzie (May 9, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> That’s nice



Thanks man. Its a Johnny Cash bike but sure rides sweet


----------



## SoBayRon (May 9, 2021)

Got out to the bike shed late this afternoon to work on a pair of S2’s for an upcoming wheel swap out. They came out nice, luckily they are pretty true and spokes are all tight, so we’ll run ‘em!


----------



## Rat Rod (May 10, 2021)

56 Phantom Just got these fat Franks in the mail worth waiting for after two months $40 from the UK


----------



## oldfart36 (May 10, 2021)

ozzie said:


> stunning!



Thanks


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 11, 2021)

Finally got around to putting on new rear rubber, and tweaking the dropstand to fit better....


----------



## 1936PEDALER (May 11, 2021)

I made a rear stand for my Shelby,because my stretched out fluted fender had to stay


----------



## rollfaster (May 11, 2021)

Started work on a 54 Wasp.


----------



## rollfaster (May 11, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Fitted a new chainwheel, dog leg crank, chain and tires to my 51 Panther. Have a tank i got years ago and thinking i need a tank bike now.View attachment 1408120
> View attachment 1408121



Reminds me of the 48 DX I built years ago. Very nice!


----------



## JimRoy (May 11, 2021)

1936PEDALER said:


> I made a rear stand for my Shelby,because my stretched out fluted fender had to stay
> 
> View attachment 1409744
> 
> View attachment 1409745



I love that seat.  Never seen one like it.


----------



## ozzie (May 12, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Reminds me of the 48 DX I built years ago. Very nice!
> 
> View attachment 1409832



thanks mate. She’s a johnny cash but sure rides sweet and plush like a caddy. Yr DX looks real nice.


----------



## Rat Rod (May 12, 2021)

76 Schwinn Junior Stingray clean and re Grease the ball bearings polish the Chrome clean the white walls  ready for the Sunday Run see you there at the beach OC


----------



## ninolecoast (May 12, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> 76 Schwinn Junior Stingray clean and re Grease the ball bearings polish the Chrome clean the white walls  ready for the Sunday Run see you there at the beach OC
> 
> View attachment 1410479
> 
> ...



Cat approved


----------



## ozzie (May 12, 2021)

ninolecoast said:


> Cat approved



wish the missus would let me work on my bikes inside the house.


----------



## ian (May 12, 2021)

ozzie said:


> wish the missus would let me work on my bikes inside the house.



I wuz gonna say that too!!


----------



## Rat Rod (May 13, 2021)

Day 2 working on the back rim 1978 Junior Stingray.


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 14, 2021)

Extracted the stem and handlebars of this CWC. Both are in the tank for rust removal. Tonight; replacing deteriorated spokes.


----------



## Rat Rod (May 15, 2021)

Wash clean and polish worked on these bikes for  tomorrow Stingray run see you there these bikes will be for sale


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 15, 2021)

Hercules got it's headlight wire repaired, a new front derailleur cable, tape and stickers removed from the frame, and it's first bath in decades; before and after:


----------



## marching_out (May 15, 2021)




----------



## mrg (May 16, 2021)

Getting this Krusty Columbia ready to sell and forgot what a pain fenders can be, had 3 pairs and all fronts fit, special braces for springer, holes, notches etc., but all 3 back were different with the mount holes and notches in different places ( the ones that matched color wise fit the worst ) so some from different style and or girls frames. weird I've had this project so long I don't even remember why the 2 tank half's are different! This is it for now.


----------



## rollfaster (May 17, 2021)

marching_out said:


> View attachment 1412548
> View attachment 1412550
> 
> View attachment 1412551
> ...



Love the chrome frames!


----------



## Just Jeff (May 17, 2021)

Added my newly acquired chain guard to my ongoing 1941 Deluxe Dx project. One step closer now!


----------



## SoBayRon (May 17, 2021)

Changed the rims, grips and seat on the 56 Hornet today. Had some kinda crusty S2’s and Thanks to a few Cabe members who helped me out with the bike and some needed parts - @ian @Junkman Bob @mrg
Love the way it looks now


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 17, 2021)

Looks Great Ron ... Glad to Help brother !!!

Bob


----------



## Mad Mike (May 17, 2021)

Side project......Only took a month.......Color me done.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 17, 2021)

Mad Mike said:


> Side project......Only took a month.......Color me done.
> 
> View attachment 1413722
> 
> View attachment 1413723




*Here ya go...........................!!

  " DONE "*


----------



## Sven (May 18, 2021)

I have no idea where this is going? But I broke down this ,I believe 1970 (? has a USA  Bendix 70 rear hub ?)Western Flyer , Sonic Flyer. 







It will not be going this route  of a full renovation 



Take care gang.


----------



## ozzie (May 18, 2021)

Sven said:


> I have no idea where this is going? But I broke down this ,I believe 1970 (? has a USA  Bendix 70 rear hub ?)Western Flyer , Sonic Flyer.
> View attachment 1414075View attachment 1414076View attachment 1414077
> It will not be going this route  of a full renovation
> View attachment 1414078
> Take care gang.



Is that short front fender original or shortened?


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (May 18, 2021)

1987 hutch Excel project


----------



## Sven (May 18, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Is that short front fender original or shortened?



Shortened,  "chopped" . As well as the back fender. I have a set of unmolested  Murray middleweight fenders I could put on it. We will see where it goes.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 19, 2021)

Starting on the 1948 "Firestone Cruiser" Huffman today.
The original 2 tone paint should clean up nicely. Then some minor parts corrections, and those Tires have to go!


----------



## SoBayRon (May 19, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> Starting on the 1948 "Firestone Cruiser" Huffman today.
> The original 2 tone paint should clean up nicely. Then some minor parts corrections, and those Tires have to go!
> 
> View attachment 1414774
> ...



Nice looker and thanks for the ad to compare with the bike. I am curious though, what kind of tires will you be using?


----------



## mrg (May 19, 2021)

I'd say Firestone tires!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 19, 2021)

fingers crossed(please say blackwalls, please say blackwalls, please say blackwalls.....)


----------



## fordmike65 (May 19, 2021)

Trying to get a ladies bike ready for this weekends trip. More pics tonight..I hope!

'42 dated rear Musselman hub


----------



## Mrjason5135 (May 19, 2021)

Wrenched on a Huffy Sonic 6. My first custom.


----------



## bleedingfingers (May 19, 2021)

Put this hub together it's a Johnny Cash special Perry hub from 3 or 4 different decades 
has the bronze coloured brake shoe and actuator nos axle  snap ring instead of lock ring on the sprocket 
hub shell is different from any other one I've had and is a 40 hole 
Friend of mine is going to spoke this into a wheel for me


----------



## oldfart36 (May 20, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Nice looker and thanks for the ad to compare with the bike. I am curious though, what kind of tires will you be using?





mrg said:


> I'd say Firestone tires!





Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> fingers crossed(please say blackwalls, please say blackwalls, please say blackwalls.....)



Spent most of the day yesterday working on the 1948 Firestone Huffman. Blew it apart, replaced wrong bolts and nuts that it had acquired over the years. Replaced seat, grips, and had to do some minor straightening in a few areas. While apart, cleaned everything, no steel wool or waxing.
Even though the Brick Tires would not have come on the bike originally, I think they contrast the 2 tone green nicely.
Still working on Chainguard, mounting Torrington 8s, and have a correct Torpedo light on it's way! Kinda cool! the last time this bike was registered was 1981 in Shenandoah Iowa.


----------



## ian (May 20, 2021)

Replaced the spokes front and rear on the '51 Higgins. About time too! There was more rust than spoke left. Now the ride is smooth and quiet.


----------



## Sven (May 20, 2021)

I painted up some 26 rims,  threw on some old Walmart bike 2.125 white walls to form this mock up rat rod type bike.



If you notice the front rim( painted with an old can of Krylon Cherry red) had a nice subtle being. The rear ( painted with Rustoluleum  cherry red,because I can not find Krylon  Cherry Red.  Most major outlets don't  sell Krylon spray paints anymore) that is too red



The tank ,rack and chainguard received a coating of Lindseed oil. The frame will come later.



Rust and red is the trend I'm looking for . The original paint on the the tank, rack and chainguard were red at one time





We will see where this goes ..as they say "Don't strip your nuts"


----------



## dasberger (May 21, 2021)

Been working on my '38 Schwinn...  

As found:





Now...  Torrington bars and T10's, AS razor stem, Liberty badge with great patina match...  I've had the original long spring Mesinger chassis and pans bead blasted and powder coated locally and sent the pans on a trip out west to get a new hide... should have the saddle back on it soon





I went to ride last weekend  and noticed I had a broken spoke.  Wheels I've been riding were from another bike as I put the originals aside and figured I'd service them at some point...  Broken spoke forced me to dig in and I made great progress although a broken expander in the Morrow didn't get me any closer to riding...

Hit the rims with some foil and chrome polish and cleaned up the hubs... waiting on a part for the morrow and then we're in business.  Hubs came out great with very little plating loss.  Morrow dated F-4 1936


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 21, 2021)

Worked on the 41 CWC; broke down the front rim, getting ready to replaced the very rusted/pitted spokes. The first spoke I touched, broke, and I heard a kind of a "SPLANNNNNNNGGGG" in four part harmony, as four other spokes gave way.

Decided to tank the rim, and remove a really bad rust spot. First time this ever happened to me, but all of the paint on the rim, wrinkled up and fell off in the electrolysis tank. Definitely a lucky break, because stripping it's bad repaint, was the next step. It should be an easy prep and repaint, later this week.





Then I got to work on the old Herc, scrubbing, and scrubbing, and scrubbing. Replaced the very hard tires, and I'm getting closer to a road test, maybe next weekend.


----------



## ian (May 21, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> Worked on the 41 CWC; broke down the front rim, getting ready to replaced the very rusted/pitted spokes. The first spoke I touched, broke, and I heard a kind of a "SPLANNNNNNNGGGG" in four part harmony, as four other spokes gave way.
> 
> Decided to tank the rim, and remove a really bad rust spot. First time this ever happened to me, but all of the paint on the rim, wrinkled up and fell off in the electrolysis tank. Definitely a lucky break, because stripping it's bad repaint, was the next step. It should be an easy prep and repaint, later this week.
> 
> ...



Fun, ain't it?


----------



## DonChristie (May 21, 2021)

Working on a Welcome Home gift for one of our buddies!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 22, 2021)

ian said:


> Fun, ain't it?



Absolutely!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 22, 2021)

Just got this 1939 Schwinn BA97 in. Nice rider quality bike in rare color combo. General cleaning-removing 80 years of grease and dirt which actually preserved the bike somewhat. Changed a few parts to make more practical(went with open bars instead of the boxed/braced it came with) and added correct 1/2" pitch chain and sprocket and a few other trinkets from the stash. Rides great-will detail more later and be on the hunt for part upgrades-got anything?


----------



## Rat Rod (May 22, 2021)

1977 Schwinn cruiser ratrod lightweight frame aluminum rims. Can't wait to get the chain feels like a fast one.


----------



## Rat Rod (May 22, 2021)

Got this in the mail from Italy. leather tool bag nice touch to my Phantom 56.


----------



## tacochris (May 22, 2021)

Sold this booger to a friend years back and he never touched it so i got it back today.  Spitfire i believe but the junky fenders, stem, bars, crank and pedals all need to come off as they are not original.  Thinking about just putting it all correct and making a “no pressure, no stress” rider for friends when they come over and wanna cruise with me....
I wonder if i can reel myself in enough to not make it a full project.  Haha


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 23, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I wonder if i can reel myself in enough to not make it a full project. Haha



Nope.


----------



## tacochris (May 23, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Nope.



Lol yeah...i was afraid of that.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 23, 2021)

I worked on this one today. put my pedals back together.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 24, 2021)

Finished up the 48 Firestone Cruiser Huffman yesterday!
Wheels cleaned up nice. The chainguard straightening on this one was one of the bigger challenges, got it as good as I could, while trying to save the original paint. It had been thru quite a bit over the years.
Now just waiting for the Torpedo to get here!


----------



## ian (May 24, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> Finished up the 48 Firestone Cruiser Huffman yesterday!
> Wheels cleaned up nice. The chainguard straightening on this one was one of the bigger challenges, got it as good as I could, while trying to save the original paint. It had been thru quite a bit over the years.
> Now just waiting for the Torpedo to get here!
> 
> ...



Nice ride, and the color combo is bitchin' too!


----------



## ozzie (May 24, 2021)

ian said:


> Nice ride, and the color combo is bitchin' too!



agreed. great work


----------



## Oldnut (May 24, 2021)

charnleybob said:


> No work, just trying to organize the bike room. Here are the "D" bikes:
> 
> View attachment 1091636



The best


----------



## Oldnut (May 24, 2021)

Getting this 36-37 Huffman together


----------



## Rat Rod (May 24, 2021)

1953 CWC Ratrod. Cell phone holder works great.


----------



## ian (May 24, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> 1953 CWC Ratrod. Cell phone holder works great.
> 
> View attachment 1417839
> 
> ...



Get a grip!


----------



## Mad Mike (May 24, 2021)

whoooo ..... I know what those parts go to....... Waiting to see the finished product!


DonChristie said:


> Working on a Welcome Home gift for one of our buddies!
> 
> View attachment 1416315


----------



## Just Jeff (May 25, 2021)

Bought a set of red prewar Schwinn Dx fenders last week. Don’t have a red Dx to put them on, so I tried them out on my double bar roadster. Not a bad look to it


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 25, 2021)

Hey! I needed those red dx fenders! Lol! Just finished this up today!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 26, 2021)

Good morning Cabers! Thought I would share the details on this “Red bike”. I honestly believe that it’s a 1945 dx! Your right.....I can’t prove it but here’s what I found when I was cleaning it up. I’ll start with the vin number X87643. Small font prewar style numbers. It has a 38 date marked crank with prewar style bearing cages. The frame has thin forward facing drop outs like the ones known to be used on the 46’s. The head set cups and top race nut are not plated...like war time parts. The goose neck appears to be prewar style. All of these parts I believe are original to this bike. So that being said we also added some more rare parts to this build! We added a tapered kick stand, raised letter AS seat post clamp, deep rescessed rear screw fender light housing, bottle cap Schwinn pedals, and black out hub drop centers to this very special bike! Hope you can geek out on this one too! Lmao!


----------



## Sven (May 27, 2021)

A model/ model railroad trick . I took a shiny chain ring  and made it a rusty one for my ratrod bike project.





1) clean shiny chainring
2) oxide red primer
3) a mist of black
4) smells like apple pie - cover with cinnamon
5) After a couple of coats of matte clear
6) apply sea salt
7) spray with Grey primer
8) let dry and brush off the salt & lightly spray with the matte clear.
WEllen see what happens.....


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 27, 2021)

Just this crusty ol' Yale


----------



## GRANDPAS_RIDE (May 27, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Rebuilt the new departure model d hub on the 34 Colson. I'll be bummed if this doesn't fix the squeek. Trying to get all my bikes rolling smooth for summer. Didn't use oil.... Just grease. Lots of grease.  . It's nice working with decent and complete parts.
> 
> View attachment 1395427
> 
> ...


----------



## GRANDPAS_RIDE (May 27, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Rebuilt the new departure model d hub on the 34 Colson. I'll be bummed if this doesn't fix the squeek. Trying to get all my bikes rolling smooth for summer. Didn't use oil.... Just grease. Lots of grease.  . It's nice working with decent and complete parts.
> 
> View attachment 1395427
> 
> ...



I’m curious to know what grease you used when rebuilding the new departure model d hub/brake. I have one to do, but would like to use the right grease. Did the squeak go away?  Thanks for the help


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 27, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> Worked on the 41 CWC; broke down the front rim, getting ready to replaced the very rusted/pitted spokes. The first spoke I touched, broke, and I heard a kind of a "SPLANNNNNNNGGGG" in four part harmony, as four other spokes gave way.
> 
> Decided to tank the rim, and remove a really bad rust spot. First time this ever happened to me, but all of the paint on the rim, wrinkled up and fell off in the electrolysis tank. Definitely a lucky break, because stripping it's bad repaint, was the next step. It should be an easy prep and repaint, later this week.
> 
> View attachment 1416296




Just primer coated the CWC rim. I was going to paint it red, to match the rear, but the electrolysis exposed a lot of pitting, and red will really show it. I might go with silver, and the same for the rear. May as well rebuild and tune up that rim too.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 27, 2021)

Good afternoon Cabers! Worked on this super nice original paint 48 straight bar today! Color sanded  the forks and clear coated them, cleaned up the bearings and cups and installed them! Going to be another sweet bike!!


----------



## Balloonoob (May 28, 2021)

GRANDPAS_RIDE said:


> I’m curious to know what grease you used when rebuilding the new departure model d hub/brake. I have one to do, but would like to use the right grease. Did the squeak go away?  Thanks for the help



I use Park Grease. But it wasn't the hub squeaking. I think it is the BB cups.


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 28, 2021)

Tanked the front hub for the CWC, to remove all of the crusted up rust. There's almost no chrome on the center of the hub, so maybe I'll give it a shot of clear, to preserve the metal. By tomorrow night, I should be able to lace it up to the rim, barring any unforeseen bicycle repair calamities.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 28, 2021)

Good afternoon Cabers! We finished up with all we could do with the 48 today! Just waiting for the guard to get here! She looks sweet though!


----------



## Barfbucket (May 28, 2021)

Worked on my bogus Breezer series one today. I welded on cantilever bosses on a new fork.


----------



## Sven (May 29, 2021)

The rains have started...



I put my " fake rusted " crank and chain ring on the Western Flyer. From the pictures I can tell I need to touch up said fake rust( too much red) Probably will make some rust powder. I'll soak a steel wool pad in water, let it rust, dry and crush.
@CycleTruck211 is removing rust by means of electrolysis and I am applying rust to parts.



Got the forks on as well_.
Dang the background is so busy_





Waiting for the rains to stop and the humidity to drop before painting the rear wheel.
Don't bust any knuckles!!!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 29, 2021)

Working on getting the guard for the 40ish Shelby fitted today!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 29, 2021)

Good morning Caber’s! Here’s a sneak peek of the next project .


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 30, 2021)

Took a day longer than I thought, but the thick scaled rust is gone. Time to rebuild the rim, probably tonight.


----------



## tech549 (May 30, 2021)

worked on a couple 37 silverkings today,put a new wheelset on the new find
and added a nos set of ww chainlinks on the other!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 30, 2021)

Didn't get to wheel building like I thought I would. It rained yesterday and today, but tomorrow it's supposed to be nice, so I reverse wrapped the bars of the old Hercules, adjusted the gears, lubed her up, and she's ready for her first ride in decades. Tomorrow morning, I'll put tires and tubes on the Firebolt, and give that it's first test ride in decades too.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 30, 2021)

Started on the dx project yesterday and got it tore down. I cleaned sanded and clear coated the frame today! Here’s the before and after.


----------



## marching_out (May 30, 2021)




----------



## ian (May 31, 2021)

'35 Colson getting a new tube and fresh oil on the chain. Not enough room for my maintenance stand at the new digs yet.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 31, 2021)

Sven said:


> A model/ model railroad trick . I took a shiny chain ring  and made it a rusty one for my ratrod bike project.
> View attachment 1419462View attachment 1419463
> 1) clean shiny chainring
> 2) oxide red primer
> ...




*Gotta have the weathered trains........!!*


----------



## bicycle larry (May 31, 2021)

WORKED ON THE COLSON SNAP TANK TO DAY


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2021)

bicycle larry said:


> WORKED ON THE COLSON SNAP TANK TO DAY
> 
> View attachment 1421946



Geeze, look at the spread on those bars! 40 inchers?


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 31, 2021)

bicycle larry said:


> WORKED ON THE COLSON SNAP TANK TO DAY
> 
> View attachment 1421946




Nice  "Bike Cottage"..!!


----------



## ian (May 31, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Nice  "Bike Cottage"..!!



My thoughts exactly.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 1, 2021)

Wheel swap on the '61 Panther III. Going to try for a test ride today. It's been raining since Saturday morning. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ozzie (Jun 1, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Wheel swap on the '61 Panther III. Going to try for a test ride today. It's been raining since Saturday morning.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1422294
> View attachment 1422295
> ...



I love those Kenda kiniptions. have them on my 2012 kos


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 1, 2021)

Changed wheels and tires on the Hornet and took it out for a ride today. The clay bricks are a much better ride than the knobby tires for my style of riding, which is the asphalt jungle 99% of the time.


----------



## ian (Jun 1, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Changed wheels and tires on the Hornet and took it out for a ride today. The clay bricks are a much better ride than the knobby tires for my style of riding, which is the asphalt jungle 99% of the time.
> 
> View attachment 1422714
> 
> ...



They look better too!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 2, 2021)

Where's The Beef!
Got the New 26" 2 . 2.50s mounted on my 39 Monark Roadster "Patina Monster"!


----------



## Sven (Jun 2, 2021)

Wow everyone doing wheel work this weekend.
69 Western Flyer Rat Rod Bike -
I stripped the WRONGED  Rustoluleum Cherry gloss paint off.  Totally  a different shade almost an orange tint.




And painted it the correct Krylon Gloss 


The wheels and tires are done,, but work to be done



Don't bust your knuckles!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jun 3, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> Took a day longer than I thought, but the thick scaled rust is gone. Time to rebuild the rim, probably tonight.
> 
> View attachment 1420884



Started to lace this up last night ... only had 35 spokes 🥴 Slight delay in game.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 3, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s! Been working on the dx and found that the blade forks where swapped on to it at some point so the decision was made to put a springer on it. So I thought you might like to see what I do to get the forks to match. I took them down to bare metal first. Taped off the spears and did two coats of black, then antique white over the black. Then fogged the white with black and red primer. Removed all the tape and used hydrogen peroxide,vinegar,pinch or two of salt mixed together to start the rusting process.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 3, 2021)

It’s been a few hours now and has had a couple of rust coats add so now was the time to gently sand the edges of the spears back to the black. Going to do several more coats of the rusting solution today and by tomorrow morning they should be ready for clear coat.


----------



## Dc76 (Jun 3, 2021)

Gave Ethel a quick bath to see what I was working with . The old girl cleaned up good.    Now to disassemble and go through with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 3, 2021)

I bought this1959 Schwinn Debutante 7 years ago. My wife rode it for a couple years, then I disassembled it with the intention of cleaning and servicing it. It has been in pieces and stored in boxes since 2016. Guess it's time to put it back together.....


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 4, 2021)

Good morning Caber’s! Woke up to beautiful patina on the dx forks! Very crusty and lumpy! Lol. The temptation will be to clean them up and then clear coat them but don’t do it!! While it looks like 76 years of weather.....it’s not. So give em a good coat of clear and then once they dry gently knock down the lumps with a fine scotch brite pad and then re clear them.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Good morning Caber’s! Woke up to beautiful patina on the dx forks! Very crusty and lumpy! Lol. The temptation will be to clean them up and then clear coat them but don’t do it!! While it looks like 76 years of weather.....it’s not. So give em a good coat of clear and then once they dry gently knock down the lumps with a fine scotch brite pad and then re clear them.
> 
> View attachment 1423858
> 
> ...



Wow!! That's super bitchin' !!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 4, 2021)

Me again! Lol! The steering tube usually has a bit of paint left on the so for that here’s what I do. Find a color that is as close as you can get to the original. Remove all the paint that’s left on it. Repaint it with the color you found over the bare metal. Fog it with black and red primer. Let it dry then using a wire wheel remove a bunch of the paint but not all of it. Then use the same technique I used on the forks.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 4, 2021)

ian said:


> Wow!! That's super bitchin' !!



RIGHT! 70+ years of age over night! Best way I’ve found for authentic rusty looking parts yet! Can’t wait to see how they look on the dx!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 4, 2021)

The cool thing about this process is that you can adjust the amount of paint and rust to match the bike your working on. So if ya need a little or a lot ....you’re good to go! This dx I’m working on has almost no original burgundy paint left so that’s where I took the forks.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello cabers! So here’s the final unassembled product. I did a few close ups to show how clear coating them first and then scotch briteing and reclear coating them will leave a rusty pitted look to them.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 4, 2021)

Hope next time you see a rusty p.o.s. you buy it and make it look sweet!


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Hope next time you see a rusty p.o.s. you buy it and make it look sweet!
> 
> View attachment 1423960



Always looking......


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 5, 2021)

Good morning Caber’s! Yesterday I assembled the patina springer and installed it on the dx! Made some good progress and it is coming along nicely!


----------



## Jollyride (Jun 5, 2021)

Finally added the Persons Majestic siren I picked up in a junk shop here in Tejas.

Over accessorized the Hawthorne frame, picked up from John Gailey. Thanks again John! Awesome bike, lots of room.

Cool Seiss light from Junkman Bob. Thanks Bob!

Rat Fink chain holder.


----------



## Jollyride (Jun 5, 2021)

Tim the Skid said:


> I bought this1959 Schwinn Debutante 7 years ago. My wife rode it for a couple years, then I disassembled it with the intention of cleaning and servicing it. It has been in pieces and stored in boxes since 2016. Guess it's time to put it back together.....
> View attachment 1423691
> 
> 
> ...



That's a cream Puff!

Love it!!!


----------



## jesus (Jun 5, 2021)

Hey David you do some incredible work with Bikes that most people think should be repainted


----------



## Jollyride (Jun 5, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Good morning Caber’s! Yesterday I assembled the patina springer and installed it on the dx! Made some good progress and it is coming along nicely!
> 
> View attachment 1424412
> 
> View attachment 1424414





Porkchop said:


> RIGHT! 70+ years of age over night! Best way I’ve found for authentic rusty looking parts yet! Can’t wait to see how they look on the dx!!



That's brilliant!!!

Would like to try that on a frame I took down to bare metal to match some forks.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 5, 2021)

jesus said:


> Hey David you do some incredible work with Bikes that most people think should be repainted



So glad that you’re happy with the work that we’re doing on your bike! It’s going to be a stunner when it’s done!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 5, 2021)

Jollyride said:


> That's brilliant!!!
> 
> Would like to try that on a frame I took down to bare metal to match some forks.



Thank you! Can’t wait to see it! Do post the before and after photos! Love seeing them evolve!


----------



## jrapoza (Jun 5, 2021)

JimRoy said:


> The 53 Buick Estate Wagon JC Higgins tribute bike.  I made progress on a few details. JimRoy
> 
> View attachment 1405149
> 
> ...



That is an outstanding job.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 5, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Good morning Caber’s! Woke up to beautiful patina on the dx forks! Very crusty and lumpy! Lol. The temptation will be to clean them up and then clear coat them but don’t do it!! While it looks like 76 years of weather.....it’s not. So give em a good coat of clear and then once they dry gently knock down the lumps with a fine scotch brite pad and then re clear them.
> 
> View attachment 1423858
> 
> ...



Amazing work.
Many thanks for the detailed breakdown of how you've achieved that finish.


----------



## JimRoy (Jun 5, 2021)

jrapoza said:


> That is an outstanding job.



Thanks Joseph.  I appreciate it.  Please let me know when you find the batwing cover and lenses.   Thanks, JimRoy


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jun 5, 2021)

I didn't actually work on any bikes today, but I scored this great Murray parts bike, all of which will be repurposed/recycled





The rims are the same as this Ross made JC Higgins. The bars, stem, chain and Messenger saddle will also go to this bike. Since I have the Micky Mouse, I'll probably make a pair of stainless truss rods, as close to the original profile as possible ...





The crank and chain ring are going on my tandem (both tandem cranks are bent), to lower the gear ratio a bit. The fenders might end up on the tandem, as well ...





The parts bike also has a mount for one of those tag a long trailers, which I plan to put to use on a utility trailer. The forks get boxed up and saved for a future project. The frame and other leftover parts get recycled, and the cash goes to to a veteran's non-profit. The streamers will go on one of my bikes, for sure.


----------



## JimRoy (Jun 5, 2021)

bentwoody66 said:


> Just this crusty ol' Yale
> 
> View attachment 1419483



What are your plans for the crusty Yale?


----------



## Sven (Jun 5, 2021)

I worked on the rat rod's lighting. I replaced the old 3 volt ( 2 D cell ) with a 9 volt dual 4.5 v bulbs.




For the rear light.. I took a early 1950s  flat top beer can ,  installed a $1 LED mini flashlight and put a red plastic bottom of a vitamin  bottle as the lens.



It works..needs some final adjustments in regard to the mounting  bracket.



Don't bust any knuckles.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 5, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> I didn't actually work on any bikes today, but I scored this great Murray parts bike, all of which will be repurposed/recycled
> 
> View attachment 1424643
> 
> ...



Girls bikes can be a great wealth of parts! Did the same thing with a co-op girls bike with a twisted and welded back together frame. It donated 90% of the parts I need to put this 40ish Shelby back together!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 5, 2021)

Good evening Caber’s! Got some things done today on the dx. Painted the seat pans, put the bars on, polished the head badge, test fitted the drop centers, and put the reflector on the back.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 5, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Good evening Caber’s! Got some things done today on the dx. Painted the seat pans, put the bars on, polished the head badge, test fitted the drop centers, and put the reflector on the back.
> 
> View attachment 1424731
> 
> ...




Wow, did you polish the original stand to bare metal or what? Looks new.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 6, 2021)

Got the box in a few days ago, but just finally got the time to unpack and put it together today. It's in much better shape than I thought; I'm diggin' the sliding rail, tornado spring saddle. This is pre-cleaning, the only thing I cleaned were the tires... it will sing when I rub on it a bit. Best guess is 1938-39 Monark Rocket. Love the badge too, I'm a rocket and space toy freak.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 6, 2021)

Threw my “birthday bike” together. Serial number was stamped on my birthday! Have had this for months and was planning on making it nice, but wanted another bike to ride and something to put baskets on for garage saleing.

Needed wheels, bars and a seat. Wheels scored from a free 1976 Wester Flyer ladies bike that my wife picked up for me, seat $10 swap meet find, tires from a customers bike he no longer wanted, apes from a friend, basket from my uncle. It rides pretty amazing!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jun 6, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Girls bikes can be a great wealth of parts! Did the same thing with a co-op girls bike with a twisted and welded back together frame. It donated 90% of the parts I need to put this 40ish Shelby back together!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1424730




That's gorgeous. I just rescued that same chainguard off of a 50s Roadmaster, that was thrown in a burn pile. Was it perhaps, made by McCauley, or did Shelby buy them from CWC?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 6, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Wow, did you polish the original stand to bare metal or what? Looks new.



Good morning GTs58! I did polish it to bare metal. This is the H vin bike. Possibly a 45. My friend that owns it rode my 46 and when he came bake from the ride he said” WOW! This bike practically pedals it self! It’s so smooth it just glides! Why don’t my bikes ride like this!?!” So I explained the differences between mine and his and told him that I would make this 45 a glider too. So if it’s going to be smooth it’s got to look smooth too! Lol! The tapered kick stand was looking pretty ruff so I took it completely apart. I used a fine tooth file and carefully removed all the high spots from the digs it had. Then wet sanded it with 800. Then again with 400. Then polished it on the buffing wheel. It turned out even better than I had hoped it would. Spent quite a bit of time on that piece. Glad you liked it too!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 6, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> That's gorgeous. I just rescued that same chainguard off of a 50s Roadmaster, that was thrown in a burn pile. Was it perhaps, made by McCauley, or did Shelby buy them from CWC?



The co-op bike was made by CWC for sure. I do believe the co-op bike was a roadmaster. I’m not sure about that chain guard though. I found it on eBay and felt that it was perfect for the Shelby. The Shelby frame has holes in it from someone mounting a motor on it but it is straight. I do know that CWC made Shelby’s for a few years so I felt the marriage of those two bikes was perfect! I was going to fix the holes in the frame but I’m a sucker for original paint and couldn’t bring my self to loose it! Lol! My son has since affectionately name the Shelby the” Holey Roller” lmao!


----------



## irideiam (Jun 6, 2021)

irideiam said:


> '74 Speedster, 23" frame






irideiam said:


> Almost ready for the maiden voyage


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jun 6, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> ‘49 B-6 getting there LOL!
> 
> View attachment 1402886



Getting closer....


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jun 6, 2021)

Painted up some fenders to match my 17 sears chief.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 6, 2021)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> Painted up some fenders to match my 17 sears chief. View attachment 1425198
> 
> View attachment 1425206
> 
> ...



So sweet! Love it!


----------



## Dc76 (Jun 6, 2021)

Worked on Bertha for a minute today. Gave her some gold rods to make her look fancy. Well maybe not gold more like brass . Old girl looks good🙌🏻


----------



## AndreaPeters (Jun 7, 2021)

Dc76 said:


> View attachment 1425486
> 
> Worked on Bertha for a minute today. Gave her some gold rods to make her look fancy. Well maybe not gold more like brass . Old girl looks good🙌🏻



Add some more steampunk-styled gold details and it will be perfect!  Very beautiful bike.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 9, 2021)

Fitted some new tubs on 'Inconnu's woodrims today.
Vittoria Cyclocross tubs, 700 x 31c.
They look good and run at lower pressures. 
With the narrower road tubs ( of which I punctured 2 last week) I was never entirely happy running them at 100 -120 PSI on antique rims.
These are going to run at around 65 PSI.....





I'm going to paint over the script.....





I used tubular tape, so much easier than the traditional glue!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jun 9, 2021)

CWC front rim is done.





Bike is back on the stand. UG-LY repair on that bottom bar. Does this fork look to you guys, like the bike hit a curb? I can't decide if it's supposed to arc slightly rearward, or not.





If the fork's OK, I'll start on the rear rim and ND hub. Otherwise, I'll be straightening the fork.


----------



## ozzie (Jun 9, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> CWC front rim is done.
> 
> View attachment 1427131
> 
> ...



Sorry to say but its definitely bent and not meant to be like that


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 9, 2021)

Got the seat finished up today and a set of pedals put together for the dx! The seat was a single pan seat so I made a pan for the inside to make it easier to recover.


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jun 9, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Sorry to say but its definitely bent and not meant to be like that




No need to be sorry about that, the feedback is much appreciated. I'll ease it back to where it should be.

Thanks! 🍺


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 9, 2021)

So on today’s ride around the hood, I found the donor loveseat that I have been searching for, so after a little streetside leather cutting, I had what I needed to recover the crappy 80‘s Schwinn pan
that I had posted about earlier in this thread. First attempt ever at recovering or using leather. Learned quite a bit from and referred to the thread about recovering on the cheap from @the tinker for pics and tips. Results are far from perfect but not too bad for a first try at this. Going to put it on a bike tomorrow and see how it works and feels. Certainly will be doing this again for a rider quality seat.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 9, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> So on today’s ride around the hood, I found the donor loveseat that I have been searching for, so after a little streetside leather cutting, I had what I needed to recover the crappy 80‘s Schwinn pan
> that I had posted about earlier in this thread. First attempt ever at recovering or using leather. Learned quite a bit from and referred to tinker’s thread for pics and tips. Results are not too bad for a first try at this. Going to put it on a bike tomorrow and see how it works and feels. Certainly will be doing this again for a rider quality seat.
> 
> View attachment 1427326
> ...



That’s awesome buddy! Keep it up!! Nice job!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 9, 2021)

Finally got the cherry on top! Lol! Delta silver ray light! So sweet on this bike! What do ya think!?!


----------



## ozzie (Jun 9, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Finally got the cherry on top! Lol! Delta silver ray light! So sweet on this bike! What do ya think!?!
> 
> View attachment 1427383
> 
> ...



great patina work


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 9, 2021)

ozzie said:


> great patina work



It’s all legit patina except the forks I did to match the rest. This bike is turning out killer though! The front hub was toasted so put a roller on there for now. Planning to put a girl gear on the rear and the chain tomorrow so if it all works out should be able to ride it! Can’t wait!!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 10, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Finally got the cherry on top! Lol! Delta silver ray light! So sweet on this bike! What do ya think!?!
> 
> View attachment 1427383
> 
> ...



Really nice work, Porkchop.Looks great!!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 10, 2021)

Bought a reproduction tank as a placeholder on my 1941 Deluxe Dx. Working on the front contouring to make it fit better. Not bad now other than needing some metal welded in to fill the gap


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 10, 2021)

Picked my '41? DX after the fantastic repairs by @Krakatoa  thank you. Highly recommend him if you need any fork repairs front or rear. Great guy and  an Awesome shop as well. Was finally able to get a few things done on it. Installed the front fork and wheel. Hopefully I get some time this weekend to get it back up and riding. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 10, 2021)

Good afternoon cabers! Painted the 57 middleweight today. Not perfect but pretty good for my first one!


----------



## ian (Jun 10, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Finally got the cherry on top! Lol! Delta silver ray light! So sweet on this bike! What do ya think!?!
> 
> View attachment 1427383
> 
> ...



Kinda shiny!


----------



## ian (Jun 10, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Picked my '41? DX after the fantastic repairs by @Krakatoa  thank you. Highly recommend him if you need any fork repairs front or rear. Great guy and  an Awesome shop as well. Was finally able to get a few things done on it. Installed the front fork and wheel. Hopefully I get some time this weekend to get it back up and riding. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1427717
> View attachment 1427718
> ...



That's quite a Mancave!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 10, 2021)

Just finished these up


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 10, 2021)

Finally replaced the girls fender I have been using on my 36 Schwinn with a boys fender...No more razing about having a girls fender on a boys bike!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 10, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> Just finished these up
> 
> View attachment 1427908
> 
> ...



Are you playing with bleach again 🤓


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 10, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Are you playing with bleach again 🤓



Something like that.    At least I'm not drinking at this time


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 11, 2021)

Good morning Caber’s! Due to working on the middleweight yesterday I wasn’t able to get to the gear change and chain. Couldn’t stand not riding it yet so I put the chain on it this morning. Even though the chain is too long, the desired gear has not been installed, the wheel bearings haven’t been done, and still waiting for the front wheel hub to get changed out…..the mission of building a bike that glides is a smashing success! Amazing bike that’s only going to get better!!


----------



## bloo (Jun 11, 2021)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Finally replaced the girls fender I have been using on my 36 Schwinn with a boys fender...No more razing about having a girls fender on a boys bike!




How do you tell the difference?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 11, 2021)

bloo said:


> How do you tell the difference?



The prewar 37-39 girls wide fender has skirt holes in each side ,to attach thick string so that a woman's skirt would not get caught in the chain or spokes.Here is the fender I used for 2 years until a correct men's fender was located. S you can see it has skirt holes in it..


----------



## bloo (Jun 11, 2021)

OH!

Thank you. I guess I did know that. I forgot about the skirt guard holes.


----------



## Jon Olson (Jun 11, 2021)

I was told my 1936 had to have flat braces on my fenders. When did the concave braces start?


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Jun 11, 2021)

Swapped out the rock hard Allstates for some Carlisle Lightning Darts on the '46 CWC Western Flyer


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 11, 2021)

I worked on hangin this one... Poor bike is ruined and I’m a little upset about it. Oh well, it came that way lol.


Then tore down this prewar straight bar, which is for sale. It didn’t have ANY original parts.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 11, 2021)

Put together the BB and got the rear wheel on my DX. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 11, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Put together the BB and got the rear wheel on my DX. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1428364
> View attachment 1428365
> View attachment 1428366



What are you using for bearings there? Looking good!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 12, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> What are you using for bearings there? Looking good!



Dynatron odyssey. Rides well.
Hammerhead


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 12, 2021)

Bars, seat then the shake down ride. Rides well. Thank you again @Krakatoa for the excellent repairs. 
Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## kunzog (Jun 12, 2021)

Raleigh  RSW


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 12, 2021)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Finally replaced the girls fender I have been using on my 36 Schwinn with a boys fender...No more razing about having a girls fender on a boys bike!
> 
> View attachment 1427914
> 
> View attachment 1427922


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 12, 2021)

My dad came over this morning to pick out his Father’s Day gift. He hasn’t had a bike for years since he sold off his collection, but now he’s post covid and needs some exercise. Figured since mom has a bike, maybe they can ride together.

He picked out a 1966 5 speed Collegiate in lovely Coppertone. Working on getting it cleaned up and serviced. Lately I’ve really grown to love these bikes. Fantastic riders.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> My dad came over this morning to pick out his Father’s Day gift. He hasn’t had a bike for years since he sold off his collection, but now he’s post covid and needs some exercise. Figured since mom has a bike, maybe they can ride together.
> 
> He picked out a 1966 5 speed Collegiate in lovely Coppertone. Working on getting it cleaned up and serviced. Lately I’ve really grown to love these bikes. Fantastic riders.
> 
> ...




I hope that rear fender is getting lost. What did that come off of, a 24" frame bike?


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 12, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I hope that rear fender is getting lost. What did that come off of, a 24" frame bike?



Haven’t had it off yet to see.


----------



## Sven (Jun 12, 2021)

The ratrod is back in the rack for some performance changes. 





I replaced this 5 1/2 inch crank arm



...With this 6 1/2  inch Schwinn mIddleweight crank. I gave it the fake rust treatment as well.



I took the coaster brake apart removed the old "ear wax " grease  from the bearings and bearing surfaces. I repacked with some new grease.



I worked on the tail light by trimming the bracket and beer can mounting as 



My wife agrees that an extra inch of the crank will add to performance. ( I guess she was talking about bicycles LOL )

Anway..don't bust your knuckles


----------



## ian (Jun 12, 2021)

Sven said:


> The ratrod is back in the rack for some performance changes.
> View attachment 1428847
> 
> I replaced this 5 1/2 inch crank arm
> ...



The chainguard looks a bit high in the first picture  😀


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 13, 2021)

My favorite time to mess around with bikes... early in the morning, quiet, nobody up and before the humidity hits.

 Messed around with one of my childhood bikes. I think a 1978 20 Typhoon, which I bought inside a school bus for $10 when I was about 13. It’s left me a few times, but always came back. It’s been changed so many times over the years and many of those years it’s just been in pieces as I worked on other things.

But now as I have a child of my own and one on the way, I’m becoming more interested in the stuff I’ve kept around from when I was young.

Anyway, added a stingray length crank and a springer this morning!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 13, 2021)

Install Schwinn cyclelock on my 1939 BA97-many thanks to Wes Pinchot!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 13, 2021)

Happy Sunday Caber’s! Finally finished up with the base coat on the front s2 for my phantom! All that’s left is color sand and clear coating it!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 13, 2021)

Finished building this '67 Stingray , not all original but still a fantastic rider and quite a looker.


----------



## bloo (Jun 13, 2021)

Sven said:


> I replaced this 5 1/2 inch crank arm
> View attachment 1428849
> ...With this 6 1/2  inch Schwinn mIddleweight crank. I gave it the fake rust treatment as well.
> View attachment 1428851




Is that a 24 or a 26 inch bike? 

What pedals are those?


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 13, 2021)

What a difference a Tank makes! Slowly getting her finished!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 13, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Finished building this '67 Stingray , not all original but still a fantastic rider and quite a looker.
> 
> View attachment 1429341



Yup, that Stingray just pops!


----------



## Sven (Jun 13, 2021)

bloo said:


> Is that a 24 or a 26 inch bike?
> 
> What pedals are those?



I will put it this way, when my father in law gave it to me,  it had  26 inch wheels and 26 x 1.75 tires on it. I have put 26 inch mountain bike wheels with 2.125 tires on it. I don't think I could get those size wheels and tire in a 24 frame. ..or can I ?
The handlebars and seat look kinda on the small side. And I am not sure what the  pedals they are .


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 13, 2021)

Got some more done on my pops Father’s Day present. It hit me tonight.... Dad is the one that taught me to clean and service these old bikes... And here I am doing one for him. It’s gone from just a gift, to quite the experience for me. Would really LOVE to find some white walls for it without paying an arm and a leg!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 14, 2021)

Good evening Caber’s! Worked on this sweet 48 straight bar today! Changed out the cranks and sprocket, cleaned up the chain, and clear coated and installed the guard. Very nice rider!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 15, 2021)

Got some more of my dads bike done last night. Really cleaning up nice! Shall be riding this weekend!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 15, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s! Working on the wheels for the 57 today! Not sure where or what these wheels came from but managed to remove most the paint that was sprayed over this sweet teal color. These wheels are really light with shimano hubs and nexus 3 speed. Not perfect but darn good!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 15, 2021)

Constantly changing fenders in the hope I find a combination I like for my Schwinn double bar. Front one is done, rear one is still in need of paint. Also added another detail to the King


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 16, 2021)

Partly assembled the 57 today. Unfortunately none of the stems I have fit the 95 springer. Looks really sweet though!!


----------



## bloo (Jun 16, 2021)

Well that's interesting. What size is it? Early Schwinn, late Schwinn or something else?


----------



## ozzie (Jun 16, 2021)

bloo said:


> Well that's interesting. What size is it? Early Schwinn, late Schwinn or something else?



should be 22.2mm, same as early Schwinn before they switched to 21.1mm.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 16, 2021)

bloo said:


> Well that's interesting. What size is it? Early Schwinn, late Schwinn or something else?



It’s all the above! Lol! It’s a 57 middleweight frame, a 1995 Schwinn springer, used phantom paint stencil kit, modern shimano hubs, nexus 3 speed


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 16, 2021)

ozzie said:


> should be 22.2mm, same as early Schwinn before they switched to 21.1mm.



Maybe it’s not a 95 springer then. Maybe even newer? I was told 95 when I got it but…..ya know how that goes.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 16, 2021)

So I have a set of new old stock short fenders that I was/am going to use on this bike. Really kinda digging the no fender stripped down look too! What do you think? Fenders or no fenders?


----------



## bloo (Jun 16, 2021)

I was searching for black and white 59-61(2?) wide middleweight fenders for my black 61 Speedster after seeing rollfaster's green Speedster, but later on I kind of decided I liked it without fenders and I stopped looking. Maybe mock it up and see how they look along with the whitewalls.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 16, 2021)

Got dads bike all cleaned up. Just waiting for tires and tubes to show up this weekend. Need to get some brake pads from the LBS and discovered the chain needs replaced... So pleased with how this one cleaned up!!!


----------



## ozzie (Jun 16, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> So I have a set of new old stock short fenders that I was/am going to use on this bike. Really kinda digging the no fender stripped down look too! What do you think? Fenders or no fenders?
> 
> View attachment 1430952



Looks awesome as is. I would not fit fenders and you have a heap of fendered bikes already in your fleet.

I assembled this frame and Nexus 7/Araya wheel set I picked up recently for $20 with some parts I had laying about. Frame is Taiwan made and someone spent way too much time painting and pinstriping it to turn it into their dream bike.


----------



## Sven (Jun 17, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Got dads bike all cleaned up. Just waiting for tires and tubes to show up this weekend. Need to get some brake pads from the LBS and discovered the chain needs replaced... So pleased with how this one cleaned up!!!
> 
> View attachment 1430981



Tires..go Amish, steel on asphalt..LOL

Speaking of tires I replaced these huge 26 x 2.125 ones,. For one - the rear tire was splitting and twisted the tread into the frame and two- the big a55 white walls  kinda looked ridiculous  IMO.  So I replaced them  with..




...a 26 x 1.75 front and a thinner Duro 26 x 2.125 rear 


Need some help here ya'll. The front white wall is almost a perfect match to the color of the bezel.  How does one color a white wall to the same hue?


Don't bust any knuckles


----------



## bloo (Jun 17, 2021)

Have a good look at your rear tire near the stem.

I have no idea how to color a whitewall.


----------



## Sven (Jun 17, 2021)

bloo said:


> Have a good look at your rear tire near the stem.
> 
> I have no idea how to color a whitewall.



Yeah, the wires are badly bent. Just put that one one to get a sense of what it would look like. I have another duro that  iis in a lot  better shape and it whitewall  to be colored / aged.
Good eye BTW


----------



## SKPC (Jun 17, 2021)

Finished up this 41 _*Shelby Safety-Bike*_ for a buddy down here.    The last bike I built for him was stolen about a year ago after he locked it to a pole, something I warned  him never to do.     That one would be the *Schwinn Excelsior *shown on the bottom.   The one before that he didn't take too good care of. either so we'll see with this one, at least it has no paint on it...


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2021)

I changed out the low bars with a 5 inch rise bars on my 1987 Schwinn High Sierra. I was not expecting the bars to arrive today ...but they did.



Easy switch out..no problems



Took it for a test ride..what a difference in the comfort department.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 18, 2021)

Put some more parts on this one today! Some placeholders until i can get the old parts cleaned up!! 1937 LSA207- still need to put on the correct speedo clamps which I have. Glass jewels are perfect and og bomb looks rad! I have a set of lights that are a bit toned down also. Went for a short ride with @mr.cycleplane but it’s 102* so it’s beer thirty already !!!!!!!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 18, 2021)

Did some polishing and swapping of a springer fork on my birthday bike. Finish it up tomorrow.

Before


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 18, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Did some polishing and swapping of a springer fork on my birthday bike. Finish it up tomorrow.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 1432156
> ...



That looks fantastic! Nice job 👍🏻


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 18, 2021)

Good evening Caber’s! Fit the stem, bars, seat and shifter cable on the 57 today. Next bike to do for my buddy Jesus is here today too. Three green 52’s to make one nice one! Now witch one to choose?


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 18, 2021)

Did tires and tubes to 24x2.125" vs the 1.75" flats on the car. I am planning to leap head 1st into disassembling it back to a bmx like this






So I am going to have to snag some decent cables off a few mountain bikes, cut'em down, lead the ends to cut down on fraying & start figuring out the lengths on the shifter, front & rear drum brakes once frame is shortened. I will be inclined to ride it a lot more once that happens & I go through the process of cleaning/greasing it thoroughly.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 18, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Good evening Caber’s! Fit the stem, bars, seat and shifter cable on the 57 today. Next bike to do for my buddy Jesus is here today too. Three green 52’s to make one nice one! Now witch one to choose?
> 
> View attachment 1432176
> 
> ...



Straight bar ALL The Way; It's Skip tooth & Non cantilever 😉


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 19, 2021)

Finished up my Schwinn double bar today. Rear fender done, swapped the wheels and tires out, and different handlebars for a more hot rod vide to it


----------



## Dc76 (Jun 19, 2021)

Making metal look like wood. Love the process .


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 19, 2021)

Dc76 said:


> Making metal look like wood. Love the process . View attachment 1432863



Looks sweet dc76! Show us the process please. Love to know how ya did that!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 20, 2021)

Worked outside the shop yesterday. Had this ole Higgins 24" that I decided to get a little "Artsy" with. Thought it might look cool mounted to the top of a vintage Man Basket I've had sitting for a while.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 20, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> Worked outside the shop yesterday. Had this ole Higgins 24" that I decided to get a little "Artsy" with. Thought it might look cool mounted to the top of a vintage Man Basket I've had sitting for a while.
> 
> View attachment 1433072



I couldn't do that😯
I'd have to make it a rider. Looks like an OA candidate😞


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 20, 2021)

My cousin is in town so we can thrash on bike projects together and swap some parts.

First order of business was finishing up my dad Father’s Day gift. Getting ready to go deliver it soon! Came out soooo well.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 20, 2021)

Got it broke down to a 24" BMX or Mountain Bike; as it is I have to swap over cables, Sachs Hurret Shifter, front wheel needs Trued & Clean/Grease the Entire bike. Now it can at least be stored or wall mounted in the garage so I don't have to worry about thieves 😎


----------



## Dc76 (Jun 20, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Looks sweet dc76! Show us the process please. Love to know how ya did that!



Well I primed the rim first. Sanded it down a bit . Then painted with a medium beige spray paint . Sanded that a bit and then proceded to brush on some minwax gel stain. This is my first time around doing it so I think with time I’ll get better. Pretty simple just time consuming . Cant wait to do something else to home in my skills. Here’s what I used. 

Hope this helps👊🏻


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 20, 2021)

Dc76 said:


> Well I primed the rim first. Sanded it down a bit . Then painted with a medium beige spray paint . Sanded that a bit and then proceded to brush on some minwax gel stain. This is my first time around doing it so I think with time I’ll get better. Pretty simple just time consuming . Cant wait to do something else to home in my skills. Here’s what I used. View attachment 1433268Hope this helps👊🏻



I may give this a try sometime myself; I don't own any 28"+ bikes of that era or vintage but it would be sooo Cool with actual wood accents or tanks. Easily more capable to color match or contrast depending on both the stains & wood being used 🤔. I love the wrap vinyl as well but it can get expensive & be difficult to make it look professional depending on use


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 20, 2021)

Well I hope this constitutes as working on bikes but worked on hanging up some bikes to separate from the Junkyard.... hung some up in junkyard too ... Created some room .... If you see anything that interests you let me know as some of these are going to be for sale ... obviously i will get you more pictures if interested ..,, Happy Fathers Day to All !!!

Bob


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 20, 2021)

Finished up my Birthday Bike yesterday. Came out much better than expected! Took some liberties and had some fun. Rides amazing! 

1956 Middleweight, I believe to be a Hornet, chaingaurd is not original.












Here is how it came to me. This was a gift from my uncle for finding a bike he had been looking for. It just so happened to share my birthday!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 20, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> View attachment 1433164
> 
> View attachment 1433165
> Got it broke down to a 24" BMX or Mountain Bike; as it is I have to swap over cables, Sachs Hurret Shifter, front wheel needs Trued & Clean/Grease the Entire bike. Now it can at least be stored or wall mounted in the garage so I don't have to worry about thieves 😎



That’s the oddest bike! It’s like the bmx erector Set! Lol! Way to save another odd ball Superman! Love it!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 20, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> That’s the oddest bike! It’s like the bmx erector Set! Lol! Way to save another odd ball Superman! Love it!



Funny thing is I fell in love with It Instantly seeing it. Got stung by some kinda wasp🤷‍♂️ didn't even care🤣. Never owned an erector set as a kid so Now Maybe the bike will change looks from time to time since it's stupid simple to do. Here's part of the advertising I have managed to find for it


Eventually I want to at least build it identically into each pictured possibility while I own it & ride it at least once documented. For Fun & since there's Not Much information online documenting them. @dnc1 made a point in my actual thread of Bmx/mountain bike that it may not have came with bars & I think it would be cool to use lighter weight chromoly or even aluminum to make it drastically lighter. It's pig heavy in tandem form. Not too bad as pictured here in single rider but by No Means light


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 20, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Funny thing is I fell in love with It Instantly seeing it. Got stung by some kinda wasp🤷‍♂️ didn't even care🤣. Never owned an erector set as a kid so Now Maybe the bike will change looks from time to time since it's stupid simple to do. Here's part of the advertising I have managed to find for itView attachment 1433319
> Eventually I want to at least build it identically into each pictured possibility while I own it & ride it at least once documented. For Fun & since there's Not Much information online documenting them



I think ya should do the one on the bottom left next! Lol


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 20, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> I think ya should do the one on the bottom left next! Lol



The Antica 🤣 which is funny because dnc1 here said the same thing & the Rekord was his faves. 

I can make it happen as I have some 16" kids bikes with coaster hubs🤔

I may build it as a daily without the drums + gears & so that then will make it coaster only. I still want to do the 3 speed Hurret shifter set up but I Do Not want to tear anything up beyond undoable


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 20, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> The Antica 🤣 which is funny because dnc1 here said the same thing & the Rekord was his faves.
> 
> I can make it happen as I have some 16" kids bikes with coaster hubs🤔
> 
> I may build it as a daily without the drums + gears & so that then will make it coaster only. I still want to do the 3 speed Hurret shifter set up but I Do Not want to tear anything up beyond undoable



If you’re going to dare to be different…..go all in! 👍🏻


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 20, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> If you’re going to dare to be different…..go all in! 👍🏻



Hell Yeah❗ You Know It man 💯%🎯😎


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 20, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Hell Yeah❗ You Know It man 💯%🎯😎



Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 20, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Can’t wait to see it!



Soon man soon❗ Dealing with mid 80+ heat and when it's not trying to cook me like a porkchop it's freakin' raining like the amazon rain forest🙄

The garage isn't clean enough to be out there working on Much for Now. Otherwise I'd be out there, music blasting & some cold brews until I couldn't keep my eyes open into the a.m. Painting, welding & wrenching on all sorts of projects


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 20, 2021)

Worked on my 1939-41 Rollfast today. Disassembled last week, and did an OA bath on the painted parts this afternoon. Not bad results. I kept an eye on it and on average it soaked for about 20-25 minutes in 120 degree water, I didn’t check the pH but sometimes that’s important.


----------



## nick tures (Jun 20, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Well I hope this constitutes as working on bikes but worked on hanging up some bikes to separate from the Junkyard.... hung some up in junkyard too ... Created some room .... If you see anything that interests you let me know as some of these are going to be for sale ... obviously i will get you more pictures if interested ..,, Happy Fathers Day to All !!!
> 
> Bob



looks good Bob


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 20, 2021)

Today’s thrash was getting my ‘33 Schwinn riding! Turned out extremely well! Oven cleaner removed the ugly blue and revealed a couple of colors it’s been painted in the past..., picked out a wheel set that was already proven, installed the new tires for it, straightened the seat up, picked out some handlebars that I could modify to make them look as I want. Only things left to do are swap to a better looking crank, make some brackets for my homemade crossbar and ride it!!! I freakin love it.

The handlebars were standard short “Boy Scout” type bars. I extended them about 3 1/2” and made a crossbar out of a junk sissy bar.

When I got it.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 21, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> View attachment 1433164
> 
> View attachment 1433165
> Got it broke down to a 24" BMX or Mountain Bike; as it is I have to swap over cables, Sachs Hurret Shifter, front wheel needs Trued & Clean/Grease the Entire bike. Now it can at least be stored or wall mounted in the garage so I don't have to worry about thieves 😎



Great to see the dismantling process didn't prove problematic. 
Looks great as a BMX too!
Looking forward to seeing the next incarnations.


----------



## AmandaHSanDiego (Jun 21, 2021)

A fun little rider.
I think she's done (for now).   Reassembled this girl after a full cleaning and service.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 21, 2021)

AmandaHSanDiego said:


> A fun little rider.
> I think she's done (for now).   Reassembled this girl after a full cleaning and service.View attachment 1434192



Love the color and it's minty for what it is 😉 Good Job


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 22, 2021)

Speaking of old, picked up this beautiful 1941 Westfield last week from fellow CABE member Bob U. Thanks Bob for your excellent packing that prevented shipping damage specially when the FedEx guy accidentally dropped one of the boxes 😱 in front of me while unloading it from the truck!
Finally got some free time to clean out and re grease the ND rear hub, front hub, bottom bracket, and gently cleaned and polished the original paint that looks incredible. I still have to put on the rear rack and the chain guard. Took it for a short spin around the block and I’m amazed how smooth and easy peddling this 80 year old bike is. The chain looks to be either original or very old requiring light cleaning and lubrication. The chain wear tool says it’s like new.













Working on restoring the original horn unit. I also got the light working again and waiting for the replacement light lens to arrive from Paul (tech549).


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 22, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s! Been working on the 1950 straight bar. Got her color sanded, clear coated, polished the chrome, and part assembled! Going to be another great looking bike! Gotta love the Schwinn logo every where!


----------



## Sven (Jun 22, 2021)

I stripped the paint off this old set of apehangers and applied some Triple P to give it a Patina finish.



Triple P -  Porkchop's Patina Potion was formulated by @Porkchop .



The potion worked great.



Once cured over night, the bars were given two coats of matte clear. And after the clear cured the bars were put on my ratrod bike




I still have to change the rear tire out. But it's getting there. Anyway thanks again @,Porkchop for the formula and easy to follow instructions.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 22, 2021)

Sven said:


> I stripped the paint off this old set of apehangers and applied some Triple P to give it a Patina finish.View attachment 1434693
> 
> Triple P -  Porkchop's Patina Potion was formulated by @Porkchop .
> View attachment 1434694
> ...



That’s awesome! I can’t stop laughing at the triple p! That’s too funny! Glad it turned out great for ya! Why fake the rust when you can make the rust with triple p!! Lmao!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 22, 2021)

It’s official! Lmao!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 22, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> It’s official! Lmao!!
> 
> View attachment 1434725



Won't be too long & I'll have a mix of Triple P as I'm thinkin' I need a patina rat rod jus' to ride & rack on the car😉


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 23, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Won't be too long & I'll have a mix of Triple P as I'm thinkin' I need a patina rat rod jus' to ride & rack on the car😉



I’m thinking a red cantilever! Lmao! Time to dabble with a main stream bike and take it in a different direction Superman!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 23, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> I’m thinking a red cantilever! Lmao! Time to dabble with a main stream bike and take it in a different direction Superman!



Thas' Scary❗ I have the red box store Huffy Cantilever that I mentioned welding up & designing. I have basically enough stuff to do it -the S curls & You happen to say a red cantilever 🤣


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 23, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Thas' Scary❗ I have the red box store Huffy Cantilever that I mentioned welding up & designing. I have basically enough stuff to do it -the S curls & You happen to say a red cantilever 🤣



That’s perfect! Get er done! Think outside of the box on this one! I wanted to mention also that the triple p can be used like paint. As in graphics or whole paint job minus the graphics. I’ve seen stuff like checker board patterns done with bare metal and clear coat with patina on other things for example. Stop looking at bikes and look at interior and exterior design, cars, rat rods, air planes, ect! That’s where I found the triple p formula.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 23, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> That’s perfect! Get er done! Think outside of the box on this one! I wanted to mention also that the triple p can be used like paint. As in graphics or whole paint job minus the graphics. I’ve seen stuff like checker board patterns done with bare metal and clear coat with patina on other things for example. Stop looking at bikes and look at interior and exterior design, cars, rat rods, air planes, ect! That’s where I found the triple p formula.



Yeah I knew of mixing the peroxide salt & vinegar to quickly rust cars/trucks for a patina finish. I have a Micargi Rover GT frame I did that way already but I am going to also rebuild it; thinkin' bout stetched extended forks & some other ideas😉


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 24, 2021)

Finally built up and trued the "new" front wheel for the "new" 1930s Minaco.
For those that remember I had to glue in new sections of wood into the outer edges of the rims in several places.
Rims are by 'Laroche Pouchois' of France.
Hubs are by 'Fratelli Brivio' of Italy.
New stainless spokes,
New 'aged' spoke nipples from 'Cerchio Ghisallo' of Italy......









I have the matching 'FB' rear flip/flop hub, fixed and free ready to use;  just waiting for spokes to arrive.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 25, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s! Making progress with the straight bar today! Regreased the front and rear hubs, clear coated chain guard,front and rear fenders, steer tube and light housing. Cleaned and polished up the yoke and assembled it. Cleaned and regreased the steer tube bearings and installed them. Color sanded and painted spears on the fork legs. Installed new tubes and tires. Getting closer to a nice rider again!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 25, 2021)

Looking good Brother 👍👍


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 25, 2021)

Hey there, asking for ya’ll to cut me a break here. I’ve been working on a couple of bikes this week that are NOT VINTAGE or classic, but I wanted to post them anyway. The mountain bike I picked up  real cheap from a “divorce” sale, with the intent of giving it to a neighbor kid that really needed a bike that fits him. I went through it and it rides pretty well and he is really happy with it.
The cruiser is going to be a surprise for my 16 year old granddaughter - she will love it at the beach this summer. New crank bearings and a good clean and wax and this thing runs and looks sweet.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 25, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Hey there, asking for ya’ll to cut me a break here. I’ve been working on a couple of bikes this week that are NOT VINTAGE or classic, but I wanted to post them anyway. The mountain bike I picked up  real cheap from a “divorce” sale, with the intent of giving it to a neighbor kid that really needed a bike that fits him. I went through it and it rides pretty well and he is really happy with it.
> The cruiser is going to be a surprise for my 16 year old granddaughter - she will love it at the beach this summer. New crank bearings and a good clean and wax and this thing runs and looks sweet.
> 
> View attachment 1436024
> ...



No break needed man; at least from me .... you're building bikes for someone else & Good Deeds/Intentions.  Besides this thread isn't labeled what vintage or rat bike did you work on.


I worked on moving my projects around the yard to a chain link dog kennel that I laid down shingles inside of to stop the grass from growing until I lay red brick.
Fixing to start building some of them back into riders at least the ones I don't intend to chop, cut & rebuild 🤔


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 25, 2021)

I think that’s an awesome thing you did SoBayRon! Big heart is something to be proud of! Get those youngsters out there pedaling around and share your OG bikes with them! We’re not going to be here forever and someone needs to take care of these old school bikes when we’re gone! Spread the love for the bikes!!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 25, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Hey there, asking for ya’ll to cut me a break here. I’ve been working on a couple of bikes this week that are NOT VINTAGE or classic, but I wanted to post them anyway. The mountain bike I picked up  real cheap from a “divorce” sale, with the intent of giving it to a neighbor kid that really needed a bike that fits him. I went through it and it rides pretty well and he is really happy with it.
> The cruiser is going to be a surprise for my 16 year old granddaughter - she will love it at the beach this summer. New crank bearings and a good clean and wax and this thing runs and looks sweet.
> 
> View attachment 1436024
> ...



No apologies needed.
Great work, done for the best of reasons. 
Chapeau!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 26, 2021)

Thanks for the positive words, guys. I can say that since I retired, I have had a bit of an influence on my immediate ‘hood. The neighbors see me and sometimes my wife riding around and it gets them to dragging their bikes out of the garages and sheds. I am always happy to air up some tires and lube a chain in order to watch them smile as they ride their bikes again. 😎


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 27, 2021)

Put the finishing touches on  the straight bar today! Super nice rider!


----------



## mrg (Jun 27, 2021)

Made this " Orgill Flyer " a rider to send it down the road, got to be a candidate for the ugliest bike and weirdest name.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 28, 2021)

Freshened up a 50 Rollfast Hoppy 20 inch girls for a good friend. Someone put heavy spoke aftermarket wheels on with wrong rear sprocket( 1/2) so now it sports a period correct pair or skiptooth wheels.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 28, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Put the finishing touches on  the straight bar today! Super nice rider!
> 
> View attachment 1437400
> 
> View attachment 1437401



What are the bars on that? Real nice job looks great.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 28, 2021)

Adjusted the rear hub, bottom bracket & headset. Replaced the stem, added a 7 seat post & black 26"x2.35 tires. Quick hand rubbed oil finish on my new Huffy yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 28, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Adjusted the rear hub, bottom bracket & headset. Replaced the stem, added a 7 seat post & black 26"x2.35 tires. Quick hand rubbed oil finish on my new Huffy yesterday afternoon.View attachment 1437692
> 
> View attachment 1437698
> 
> ...



I DIG That❗
Those tires are stuffed & tucked😎 
What are they?


----------



## ozzie (Jun 28, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I DIG That❗
> Those tires are stuffed & tucked😎
> What are they?



Electra diamond?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 28, 2021)

I have a thing against fender gap. I like as much rubber as I can stuff in there. These tires are Electra @Superman1984  & very heavy!! Would be great for a motorized bike. 😉


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 28, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I have a thing against fender gap. I like as much rubber as I can stuff in there. These tires are Electra @Superman1984  & very heavy!! Would be great for a motorized bike. 😉



I am the same way with Verrry little fender gap; I jus' love that fat tire look under fenders 🤤


----------



## ozzie (Jun 28, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I am the same way with Verrry little fender gap; I jus' love that fat tire look under fenders 🤤



Check out S&M speedball tires too. 26x2.4. You can run them as high as 110psi. very fast and well made. I have them on my red menace.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 28, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Check out S&M speedball tires too. 26x2.4. You can run them as high as 110psi. very fast and well made. I have them on my red menace.
> 
> View attachment 1437715



Is it just an optical illusion or do those kinda look octagonal / tapered towards the top? Like they're meant to be leaned over at steep angles 🤨


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 28, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> What are the bars on that? Real nice job looks great.



Good morning coasterbrakejunkie! The bars are brand new Wald gull wing. Found them on Amazon.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 28, 2021)

Good morning caber’s! This weeks project is a 1946 dx that’s been repainted. This one is just going to be clean and pack all the bearings bearings, a set of Schwinn typhoons and tubes, and restore the seat.


----------



## ozzie (Jun 28, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Is it just an optical illusion or do those kinda look octagonal / tapered towards the top? Like they're meant to be leaned over at steep angles 🤨



According to the blurb on the S&M website they are multi edged but still round. The heavy duty construction makes them suitable for stunt and skate park work but they are also great road tires which is what i use them for. This photo shows the contact area running them at 85psi.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 28, 2021)

After my ride on Sunday, I decided that my 1940 Dx needed a shorty front fender so I wouldn’t get rooster tailed again when riding through water.  Also modified the rear fender and added a different side stand.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 29, 2021)

When your work stand is full, what do ya do? It's upside down Schwinn cake time!


----------



## Dc76 (Jun 29, 2021)

Picked this iver Johnson today. Gotta go through it and see if it’s worth fixing up.


----------



## Dc76 (Jun 30, 2021)

Hey guys didn’t realize that this iver Johnson had wooden rims. I haven’t worked on metal outer rim with wooden a insert rims . What can I do with these , should I strip and repaint or strip and polish. What do you guys think? Thanks for the feedback .


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jun 30, 2021)

Saved from the scrapper, before and after. Wrapped it up last night.


----------



## Sven (Jun 30, 2021)

This project took a few days. I got a pair of Axiom lowrider pannier racks for my 87 High Sierra  aka "PMX ( Pack Mule X ) "
I wrapped the fronks up to protect the paint from the clamps.



After many arrangements of placing the clamps, this was as close to having the racks level with the ground. I don't like the the tilted look.



Next, I took a 1/8" x 1" x 3' aluminum bar stock and  fabricated front support bracket  / brush guard. Here,  I placed it in, marked , drilled holes and cut to fit. 



Bolted in, checked everything.  I then removed it



Primed and 



Painted and reassemble it..



Some pictures with the panniers mounted


55 Litre capacity in the back and 22 litter up front.



Don't bust any knuckles!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 1, 2021)

..


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jul 1, 2021)

Been working on this 59 JC Higgins. This bike is stuck. I don't mean, regular stuck. I mean, stupid stuck ... butt-ugly stuck ... meta-stuck ... trans-stuck stuck. Wheels won't turn, crank & chain rusted solid, and can't turn the handlebars, left, or right.





This morning, I managed to get the top bolt on the Wald #4 stem loose, after a week or so of coaxing with PB Blaster, wrenching it back and forth, and giving it one good hit/per day, with a 32oz ball peen hammer. Now, working on getting the stem out, with the same methods.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 1, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> Been working on this 59 JC Higgins. This bike is stuck. I don't mean, regular stuck. I mean, stupid stuck ... butt-ugly stuck ... meta-stuck ... trans-stuck stuck. Wheels won't turn, crank & chain rusted solid, and can't turn the handlebars, left, or right.
> 
> View attachment 1439398
> 
> ...



I'd spray everything you intend to free up or take off with PB Blaster & Keep tapping away at it daily or as often as you can PB it. 
Idk what your plans are for it but I wouldn't have that much patience 😒 'cause Stubby Bob aka Mr 2.5 lb & a block of wood would come knockin' Real Quick


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 1, 2021)

Well I got off a little early today so I finally had some time to put together This 39 DX ... I gotta look a little deeper to try to find the hirn in my junkyard but I think i have one .... Grips too !!! Looks to be all OG ... Rides pretty good and I would like to thank Wes for taking the time to cut the Keys for the locking fork ... I hope everything is ok Wes !!!!
If you see anything odd or wrong please let me know as I may post in for sale section and I like to be as accurate as possible .... Heres some pics 

Bob


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jul 1, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I'd spray everything you intend to free up or take off with PB Blaster & Keep tapping away at it daily or as often as you can PB it.
> Idk what your plans are for it but I wouldn't have that much patience 😒 'cause Stubby Bob aka Mr 2.5 lb & a block of wood would come knockin' Real Quick



The plan is to un-stuck everything, replace bearings, cones and cups all around, chain, rims, tires & tubes, seat, stem, and bars, and ride it ratty!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 1, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> The plan is to un-stuck everything, replace bearings, cones and cups all around, chain, rims, tires & tubes, seat, stem, and bars, and ride it ratty!



I'd clean all usable parts; bearings, cups etc jus' to free smooth condition & call it a day. Bike would look Good Semi Gloss cleared 🤔


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 1, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I'd clean all usable parts; bearings, cups etc jus' to free smooth condition & call it a day. Bike would look Good Semi Gloss cleared 🤔



Superman is coming over to the dark side! Lmao! Cantileverish and red! Love it!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jul 1, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I'd clean all usable parts; bearings, cups etc jus' to free smooth condition & call it a day. Bike would look Good Semi Gloss cleared 🤔



I'm sticking with limited chrome & raw crud.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 1, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s! Finally finished up the bearings, tubes, tires,grips, and seat today!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 1, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Superman is coming over to the dark side! Lmao! Cantileverish and red! Love it!



Nahhh. Jus' feel if you're goin' to do a rusty red cantilever rat then clear is the perfect way to make it look semi wet. I like that look; not too shiney but Not Dull


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 1, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> I'm sticking with limited chrome & raw crud.



That is what I meant; Just clean it to workable conditions = No Less & No More than that👍🏻


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 1, 2021)

Scored a sweet set of drop centers for my 46! Gotta find hubs now! Lol


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 1, 2021)

They look so sweet clear coated and turned back in to nice riders!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 1, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Scored a sweet set of drop centers for my 46! Gotta find hubs now! Lol
> 
> View attachment 1439433



Damn those look Minty❗👍🏻👍🏻 Nice Score


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 1, 2021)

Love the clear coated rusty bikes with nice chrome too! Almost no burgundy paint left on this one but the chrome is sparkling!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 1, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Damn those look Minty❗👍🏻👍🏻 Nice Score



They are mint….new old stock from way back!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 1, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> They are mint….new old stock from way back!



NOS = Even Better❗
The drop center wheels have grown on me since being here vs the Lobdell/S2 flat wheels; both chrome & painted (I love the fat flat look & what all can be done with'em paint/pinstripe wise).  Hopefully once I learn to lace them I'll have a few sets to do🙄. Planning to go stainless spokes though🤔


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 1, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> NOS = Even Better❗
> The drop center wheels have grown on me since being here vs the Lobdell/S2 flat wheels; both chrome & painted (I love the fat flat look & what all can be done with'em paint/pinstripe wise).  Hopefully once I learn to lace them I'll have a few sets to do🙄. Planning to go stainless spokes though🤔



Definitely like the stainless spokes too! I’ve been doing S2’s on all my own personal bikes but after doing the chrome drop centers on the rusty dx…..I had to find a set! These came from my buddy Jesus! Don’t know how he does it but he finds some fantastic bikes and parts!! The first wheel I laced up was a nightmare for me! But there’s a few you tube videos that are great! Check them out then go for it!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 1, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Definitely like the stainless spokes too! I’ve been doing S2’s on all my own personal bikes but after doing the chrome drop centers on the rusty dx…..I had to find a set! These came from my buddy Jesus! Don’t know how he does it but he finds some fantastic bikes and parts!! The first wheel I laced up was a nightmare for me! But there’s a few you tube videos that are great! Check them out then go for it!



I've tried watching the No BS lacing video and a few others but I think I overthink myself not wanting to trash even decent used spokes. Someone from here is willing to supervise me & hopefully help me get a feel for it. Now ALL I need is the cash, a case of beer & to pick 1 ugly set for practice  2 Nice sets to do once I am confident in it. Not looking forward to making sure they're True but shouldn't be too hard to get'em close


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 1, 2021)

Ok Superman….time for me to put up or shut up! Lol!


----------



## vincev (Jul 1, 2021)

a J C Higgins manifold bike....


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 1, 2021)

First set of 9 in


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 1, 2021)

2nd set of 9


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 1, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> 2nd set of 9
> 
> View attachment 1439492



Ok so when you do the 2nd set/opposite side of 9 do you twist the hub/spokes? That is where I Always seem to mess up or get nervous; I was using an ordinary small hub 26" wheels & 10 5/8" spokes.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 1, 2021)

Sorry! Got to blabbing on the phone while I finished it up!


Superman1984 said:


> Ok so when you do the 2nd set/opposite side of 9 do you twist the hub/spokes? That is where I Always seem to mess up or get nervous; I was using an ordinary small hub 26" wheels & 10 5/8" spokes.



thats it exactly! You’ll see it half way through if you have the spacing off.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 1, 2021)

Thank you Superman! Made me finish the painted s2 for the phantom!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 1, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Thank you Superman! Made me finish the painted s2 for the phantom!!
> 
> View attachment 1439529



No need to thank me but ALL Cantilever & Schwinn aside that is Sharp as a Tack 💯%🎯❗


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 1, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> No need to thank me but ALL Cantilever & Schwinn aside that is Sharp as a Tack 💯%🎯❗



Thank you! I pieced this bike together because I wanted to have a phantom that was different than all the rest of them. They’re probably the most iconic 50’s bike but most people do them bone stock. Looks way different with black fenders and black s2’s with the racing stripe down the middle huh! I put the long spring seat with the backwards lucky 7 on it just because it looked SWEET! I discovered that by doing that it repositions where the weight is in a manner that makes it just glide! Unbelievably smooth and easy to ride! My personal favorite of them all!


----------



## Rat Rod (Jul 1, 2021)

Just fixing a flat getting ready for the 4th of July. I'll be riding in Huntington Beach any other Rider want to join 4:20 under the Pier 4 pics.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 2, 2021)

Good morning Caber’s! My buddy Jesus just picked up this 46 straight bar. Check out the killer badge it wearing!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 2, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Good morning Caber’s! My buddy Jesus just picked up this 46 straight bar. Check out the killer badge it wearing!!
> 
> View attachment 1439584
> 
> View attachment 1439585



I've been told many a time "You Need Jesus" 🤣 but I need him to show us a better shot of those handle bars & any info he has or knows about them 🤔 

If he & you have the time that is please?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 2, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I've been told many a time "You Need Jesus" 🤣 but I need him to show us a better shot of those handle bars & any info he has or knows about them 🤔
> 
> If he & you have the time that is please?



Lmao! I know both of em! One saved my soul and the other saves Schwinns!! Those are repop bars that sell for around 95$. Killer looking! I want a set too! Sorry I don’t have better photos. I’m screen shooting a video that he sent me.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 2, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Lmao! I know both of em! One saved my soul and the other saves Schwinns!! Those are repop bars that sell for around 95$. Killer looking! I want a set too! Sorry I don’t have better photos. I’m screen shooting a video that he sent me.
> 
> View attachment 1439586
> 
> View attachment 1439587



I love the low wide bull look they have and as I suspected they're cross bar braced but Not like BMX fashion 👍🏻Thanks 🍻


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jul 2, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> Been working on this 59 JC Higgins. This bike is stuck. I don't mean, regular stuck. I mean, stupid stuck ... butt-ugly stuck ... meta-stuck ... trans-stuck stuck. Wheels won't turn, crank & chain rusted solid, and can't turn the handlebars, left, or right.
> 
> View attachment 1439398
> 
> ...




Just had the workout of my life .. had the front wheel between my knees, and I'm twisting the handlebars, left and right ... in my head, I heard Chubby Checker "C'mon baby! Let's do the twist! .. C'mon babyyyyyyyyyy .. let's do the twist ..." Pulled the muscle in my calf, but the handlebar stem is out.





After I recover, I'm going to attempt to get the wedge out.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 2, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> Just had the workout of my life .. had the front wheel between my knees, and I'm twisting the handlebars, left and right ... in my head, I heard Chubby Checker "C'mon baby! Let's do the twist! .. C'mon babyyyyyyyyyy .. let's do the twist ..." Pulled the muscle in my calf, but the handlebar stem is out.
> 
> View attachment 1439592
> 
> After I recover, I'm going to attempt to get the wedge out.



You older guys need to be careful. I'm 37 and find myself getting hurt over the simplest of things anymore. Takes a lot longer to "walk it off" when ya can't walk or so well. I don't think crawlin' to the ibuprofen or the bottle helps like it used to. LOL. Congrats on gettin' it free❗ Be Safe, Play Rough & Work Smarter Not Harder 😉


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 2, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> You older guys need to be careful. I'm 37 and find myself getting hurt over the simplest of things anymore. Takes a lot longer to "walk it off" when ya can't walk or so well. I don't think crawlin' to the ibuprofen or the bottle helps like it used to. LOL. Congrats on gettin' it free❗ Be Safe, Play Rough & Work Smarter Not Harder 😉



...I had to carry and half roll my new rusty B6 a couple blocks to my truck a month ago as the tires were falling off the rims, I have had a sore shoulder muscle ever since. I can feel a big knot in there. getting old ain't easy.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 2, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> ...I had to carry and half roll my new rusty B6 a couple blocks to my truck a month ago as the tires were falling off the rims, I have had a sore shoulder muscle ever since. I can feel a big knot in there. getting old ain't easy.



Getting old….is…..GETTING OLD!!! Lmao


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 2, 2021)

@49autocycledeluxe & @Porkchop  You Both aren't kidding❗
I have been having back & left knee pain lately that isn't going away. Ibuprofen & Rest seem to only temporarily lessen it until you start moving around or working on something.

I don't know any of you guys personally but damn wouldn't wanna hear anybody got hurt or disabled jus' trying to build these metal horses. It's bad enough we age & get health issues as is so don't beat yourself up too. I go by the nickname Superman 'cause I always got called that proving points doin' stuff I didn't Really Need to prove to Anyone. I Knew I Could Do It and guess who it's catchin' up on 🙄😒


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 2, 2021)

I maybe getting old and ache every day but doing these bikes is helping me stay young at heart and stronger than I would be if I was just sitting on my butt! Lmao! Chin up rock and roll on Bro’s…even if it’s a slower speed!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 2, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> Just had the workout of my life .. had the front wheel between my knees, and I'm twisting the handlebars, left and right ... in my head, I heard Chubby Checker "C'mon baby! Let's do the twist! .. C'mon babyyyyyyyyyy .. let's do the twist ..." Pulled the muscle in my calf, but the handlebar stem is out.
> 
> View attachment 1439592
> 
> After I recover, I'm going to attempt to get the wedge out.





That's the way to show 'em who's BOSS!!

Love the dedication. Nice work! 😉


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jul 2, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> You older guys need to be careful. I'm 37 and find myself getting hurt over the simplest of things anymore. Takes a lot longer to "walk it off" when ya can't walk or so well. I don't think crawlin' to the ibuprofen or the bottle helps like it used to. LOL. Congrats on gettin' it free❗ Be Safe, Play Rough & Work Smarter Not Harder 😉



Oh, just wait, it gets better. You'll get to a point where you'll go to bed feeling fine, and wake up with a sprained ankle ... and you never left the bed!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jul 2, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Getting old….is…..GETTING OLD!!! Lmao



Bette Davis — ‘*Getting* *old* ain'*t* *for* *sissies*.’


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jul 2, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> That's the way to show 'em who's BOSS!!
> 
> Love the dedication. Nice work! 😉



Thank you kind sir!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jul 2, 2021)

Well, I couldn't stop, when I knew I had it. Every time I walked near the bike, I smacked it with the hammer, shot some more PB on it, and gave the stem a twist. Then, all of a sudden, I heard  that metal on metal "*KREEK!*" The stem moved about 2 degrees, and then it was game-on! That stem was coming out, or I was going to *DIE* doing it!

Here's everything that fell off the bike, while Chubby Checker and I were doing the Twist with the handlebar stem.






She's on the stand, the headset and bottom bracket are cracked loose, the pedals are off, the axle nuts, and seat post bolt are cracked loose. I'm now going to take a pain killer, and in celebration, I'm going to eat a banana split.

The wedge is still in the tube, but I'll fight that battle another day.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 2, 2021)

'51 Columbia frame; bare metal, some custom wood ideas, 3 piece crank, maybe a 3-6" stretch (tank & down tube) & using some Monark fenders from a General with JC Higgins fork & Truss rods

Progress Jus' Started ....


----------



## ozzie (Jul 2, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> I maybe getting old and ache every day but doing these bikes is helping me stay young at heart and stronger than I would be if I was just sitting on my butt! Lmao! Chin up rock and roll on Bro’s…even if it’s a slower speed!!



Agreed. Here’s a bloke i truly admire. Gene Winfield. 94 years young and still at it.


----------



## ozzie (Jul 2, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> Well, I couldn't stop, when I knew I had it. Every time I walked near the bike, I smacked it with the hammer, shot some more PB on it, and gave the stem a twist. Then, all of a sudden, I heard  that metal on metal "*KREEK!*" The stem moved about 2 degrees, and then it was game-on! That stem was coming out, or I was going to *DIE* doing it!
> 
> Here's everything that fell off the bike, while Chubby Checker and I were doing the Twist with the handlebar stem.
> 
> ...



I’ve had success heating stuck parts with a small butane torch.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 2, 2021)

Fully stripped to bare metal & wiped in Flood Penetrol (heard it helps but I have latex based vs oil based)  for now to maybe prevent surface rusting so we shall see ....

Debating cutting up a box store bike but I wanna be sure the tubing is the same size so I gotta check tomorrow with some calipers. Otherwise I have a '57 Columbia frame with a built in kickstand that may be inline 🙄😒. 



JC Higgins forks have been repainted so strippin'em won't be as bad as taking off rust, very little original paint & modern enamel. 

Idk if this bike will stay in the stable or potentially be up for sale but time will tell .... for now I am motivated to build somethin' jus' different 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Rat Rod (Jul 2, 2021)

1956 Schwinn Black Phantom.flag bracket for 4th July Sunday Funday be safe


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 3, 2021)

I ride out 10 to 15 miles away from the house so I got a set of new fat WW tires and tubes to replace the antique GoodYears that look ok but do have some cracking. These new tires have the same tread pattern and ride very smooth.









I also have the same  type tires on my Roadmaster that I put on over a year  or so ago.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 3, 2021)

I know they're crappy pics but after a long day of working on a Z71 Avalanche, mowing grass & a little bike work here are some mock up shots jus' as teasers











I may leave the fenders in the Red, White & Blue colors; thinkin' I might call it Bad Company 🤔
Lil'bit of a 4th of July theme .... even if I don't finish it tomorrow 😎


----------



## dasberger (Jul 3, 2021)

Been working on my '38 Liberty the last couple of days...I  fixed my busted spoke and got my rear wheel true again.  Added a new pair of clay Royal Chains and finally got the original long spring B-1 deluxe back on board.  I had the chassis powder coated locally and the pans took a trip out west for a little love from Bob U.  This one is coming along nicely... tons of fun to ride!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 3, 2021)

Worked on these two for tomorrow as I will break down phantom, clean grease and put new rubber on her ... got both bikes from same person ... he stated he switched rims to both bikes ... not sure why but we get it straighten out 

The other is a Columbia 3 star deluxe ... needs correct guard 

Bob


----------



## Pondo (Jul 3, 2021)

I poached some parts from a Shelby klunker I just bought to put this Shelby together. Short of a master link it’s almost on the road.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 3, 2021)

Edit: Posted in the wrong spot.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 4, 2021)

Finally got the tank horn unit working with the help from bobcycles who sent me a junked horn unit for free. The button was missing from the unit in the tank when I bought the bike earlier this month so I salvaged the button assembly from the junked one and attached the connections.





Perfect fit,  works great and it’s super loud too.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 4, 2021)

Happy 4th of July bicycle brothers!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 4, 2021)

We received our club shirts yesterday! Going to be wearing it for tonight’s celebrations!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 4, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Happy 4th of July bicycle brothers!



Happy 4th of July Brother🍻












There's Better Daylight pics 😉


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 4, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Happy 4th of July Brother🍻
> View attachment 1440936
> 
> View attachment 1440938
> ...



*I say rip that 2x6 down the middle and make some room for a refreshment! Lol!*


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 4, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> *I say rip that 2x6 down the middle and make some room for a refreshment! Lol!*
> 
> View attachment 1440952



Ohhh Trussst Me I've got some tricks in mind😉 

That deck board was jus' a filler/part of a plan for what's to come .... rack mounted mini keg😎


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 5, 2021)

So I have just learned the hard way aka sweatin' my ass off in the heat that neither of my 3 piece cranks (1 cottered which I Really want to use & 1 squared tapered) are Not going to just Smply Fit or I'm some kinda dumb doing somethin' wrong❗
May end up jus' goin' with a 1 piece crank & maybe boltin' a damn pie pan to it🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️

Mock up again with a Schwinn box store rack .... Sorry if you guys don't like sooo many mock ups but progress of it becoming complete before the frame stretch cuts & stitchin' back together begins 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Shellygasser (Jul 5, 2021)

Latest edition on my 55 Spitfire love it


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 5, 2021)

working on this wreck this weekend. the crank would not turn at all, coaster brake was toast and all the chrome was rust. used Evaporust and a wire wheel on the chrome parts, replaced refurbished the crank and headset bearings, cleaned up and broke a bolt on the seat ( 😡 ) and wire wheeled the insides of the rims where the tubes might rub.  later today I will rebuild the coaster brake and front hub/brake. then I need to find some tires for it. I just want to get it rideable again, I plan on dipping the frame and parts eventually.... bike is Maroon, my favorite B6 color. the chain was so rusty it was more like a circular stick! a day or so soaking in Evaporust seems to have mostly fixed that problem. hoping the wheels are true enough to ride on as I doubt too many of the spokes will spin enough to true the wheels.

current photos are still in my camera. here it is the day I got it.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 6, 2021)

Yesterday was finish out the 1941 Elgin Straight Bar day! Just simple and clean!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 6, 2021)

Fenders, fenders, fenders is the go to today. Correct 1939 Dx fenders for the 1939 Dx. And correct 1941 fenders for the 1941 Dx. I still need to find a correct springer front fender, but this one will do until I can locate one


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 6, 2021)

..


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 6, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1442289



39 Schwinn?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 6, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> 39 Schwinn?



No Sir
Elgin


----------



## p51mustang55 (Jul 6, 2021)

I worked on the 38 Schwinn Motorbike modifying it to work with an M12 Milwaukee battery pack so I can charge the battery and run a 12 volt bright LED for the Delta light and a 12 volt motorcycle horn since I didn’t have the original horn. I used a bad Milwaukee die grinder I pulled the guts out of except the internal battery contact terminals then cut the housing down to fit the Motorbike battery tray. Wired it in for the AS horn button and the Delta Silver Ray. It worked out really well.


----------



## Oldwagonlover (Jul 6, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> 39 Schwinn?



Hello Pork Chop/Dave,
Jesus gave me your name, told me to reach out to you. I am going to build a cycle truck and he said you knew a lot about bikes. I am new to the hobby and buy what I like. I just found out about a couple of swap meets this weekend but we are going down to Santa Barbara to check in on our daughter. Happy to go but sad to miss out on the bike swap. Never bee; to one.
my name is;
Joe Phillips
live in Oakland 
and getting into building some bikes up.
my handle on this site is oldwagonlover
510 427-0488


----------



## palepainter (Jul 6, 2021)

Threw this one together today.  Best of vintage styling and some modern attributes …klunker out.


----------



## Sven (Jul 7, 2021)

I worked on taking some  " relics " to the scrap yard today.



Buy#


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 7, 2021)

Finished throwing this 1954 together.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 7, 2021)

Good evening Caber’s! I received this dx frame today from Jesus for some of the work that I’ve done for him. After checking the numbers on it…it’s a frickin 46!! So stoked! Unfortunately it has some holes in it that will need to be welded up. On the up side the paint is not original and very poorly done. So I’m not going to feel bad about stripping the paint off this one! Started piecing it together with stuff I had just to see how far I could get and was able to make it a rider until I find the right parts!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 7, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Good evening Caber’s! I received this dx frame today from Jesus for some of the work that I’ve done for him. After checking the numbers on it…it’s a frickin 46!! So stoked! Unfortunately it has some holes in it that will need to be welded up. On the up side the paint is not original and very poorly done. So I’m not going to feel bad about stripping the paint off this one! Started piecing it together with stuff I had just to see how far I could get and was able to make it a rider until I find the right parts!
> 
> View attachment 1443072



Paint it anything other than Red❗ I like that winter seat cover 🤣


----------



## ozzie (Jul 8, 2021)

I got this 1997 Columbia frame from an ebay seller to build for a mate who wanted a USA made bike. Its impossible to find vintage USA bikes in Australia and ebay is often the only place for us to buy with options to ship them here. 

The frame took 6 weeks to arrive. I started the build for him today and It appears the bike must have been crashed heavily as the head tube is stretched and the cups are really loose. The headtube also looks to be off to one side and the paint on the middle tube looks cracked at the seat tube

This is the second frame I have bought off ebay and had issues with which I believe were known to the seller. Searching through this seller’s sales and listings i noticed he already sold the tank, chainguard and still has the rack, speedo and fenders but nothing on the wheels or fork which were probably damaged too.

I’ll wait and see what he has to say and whether he will refund us or whether i need to take it further with ebay.

Other bummer is i got a heap of parts for the build from Bike Mike, most of which are now useless to us. My mate is done searching for now and we’ll keep riding his old Taiwanese Schwinn.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 8, 2021)

ozzie said:


> I got this 1997 Columbia frame from an ebay seller to build for a mate who wanted a USA made bike. Its impossible to find vintage USA bikes in Australia and ebay is often the only place for us to buy with options to ship them here.
> 
> The frame took 6 weeks to arrive. I started the build for him today and It appears the bike must have been crashed heavily as the head tube is stretched and the cups are really loose. The headtube also looks to be off to one side and the paint on the middle tube looks cracked at the seat tube
> 
> ...



Hopefully the guy that sold you that bike is a stand up dude who honestly didn’t know and he refunds the money! The reality here in the states is it’s also getting much more difficult to find them too and when you do ya really have to pay up. I’ve been very blessed to have a great friend and working relationship with a guy who’s been saving these bikes for nearly 40 years! He’s at a point where he’s ready to be fixing his bikes up and I’m the guy helping him do just that. I know that looking at all the bikes I’m posting makes it look like this stuff is really easy to find but 99% of it is coming from a guy who’s been saving these pieces for many decades!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 8, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Hopefully the guy that sold you that bike is a stand up dude who honestly didn’t know and he refunds the money! The reality here in the states is it’s also getting much more difficult to find them too and when you do ya really have to pay up. I’ve been very blessed to have a great friend and working relationship with a guy who’s been saving these bikes for nearly 40 years! He’s at a point where he’s ready to be fixing his bikes up and I’m the guy helping him do just that. I know that looking at all the bikes I’m posting makes it look like this stuff is really easy to find but 99% of it is coming from a guy who’s been saving these pieces for many decades!



Yeah 'cause you don't just come across a 1940s + bike hardly ever or for cheap without knowing someone or jus' get extremely lucky to barn find somethin' hidden away for years in very good shape. Most things I have found are not very valuable or piss poor shape 😒


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 8, 2021)

Finally got around to straightening out the rear rack for my 1940 Rollfast 4-bar today. Don’t like the angle it sits at, but it fits now so I’m calling it a win


----------



## ozzie (Jul 8, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Hopefully the guy that sold you that bike is a stand up dude who honestly didn’t know and he refunds the money! The reality here in the states is it’s also getting much more difficult to find them too and when you do ya really have to pay up. I’ve been very blessed to have a great friend and working relationship with a guy who’s been saving these bikes for nearly 40 years! He’s at a point where he’s ready to be fixing his bikes up and I’m the guy helping him do just that. I know that looking at all the bikes I’m posting makes it look like this stuff is really easy to find but 99% of it is coming from a guy who’s been saving these pieces for many decades!



Seller is claiming the frame was damaged during shipping which seems to be the modus operandi now for ebay sellers shipping damaged goods downunder. He is blaming ebay 100%.

If you have a good look at the photos of the head tube it looks out of round. There are some marks on the edges that may have been caused by him prying the cups out with a screwdriver. I wouldn’t have the heart to sell and ship a frame like that.

The box it was shipped in is pressed in on one side but that would not cause the damage to the head tube. It may be possible the frame was bent out of shape during shipping however. Either way I believe he knew the head tube was damaged but didn’t bother noting it in his description.

This is the second frame i have purchased off ebay and the sellers both claimed they were damaged during shipping.

@Porkchop thanks for your kind email. I understand these bikes are getting harder to find but downunder they are not available at all.  I enjoy watching your express rebuilds and i’m sure your friend appreciates the results of the effort you are going to bringing his bikes
back to life. Your patina creating skills are phenomenal. Keep it up mate. regards ozzie.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 8, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Finally got around to straightening out the rear rack for my 1940 Rollfast 4-bar today. Don’t like the angle it sits at, but it fits now so I’m calling it a win
> View attachment 1443383
> 
> View attachment 1443384
> ...



That Always kills me; see a nice bike "finished" and then the rear rack looks like somebody's ass deformed it into a butt bowl 🤦‍♂️ 

I would have to straighten that thing out "level" or as close as I could❗ 
Even as a red bike I think it jus' makes it worse for me to see it but Nice step through 👍🏻


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 8, 2021)

Worked on some junk tonight... Spare parts build just because I wanted to try out some gearing. Hill climb bike.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 8, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Seller is claiming the frame was damaged during shipping which seems to be the modus operandi now for ebay sellers shipping damaged goods downunder. He is blaming ebay 100%.
> 
> If you have a good look at the photos of the head tube it looks out of round. There are some marks on the edges that may have been caused by him prying the cups out with a screwdriver. I wouldn’t have the heart to sell and ship a frame like that.
> 
> ...



Are the head tube cups fitting but just loose ? From the pics the whole frame looks like somebody slammed something heavily on it from the left side while it was laying on the right; it looks bowed & as much as that Sucks❗ You maybe can remedy it some to track semi straight🤔


----------



## ozzie (Jul 8, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Are the head tube cups fitting but just loose ? From the pics the whole frame looks like somebody slammed something heavily on it from the left side while it was laying on the right; it looks bowed & as much as that Sucks❗ You maybe can remedy it some to track semi straight🤔



The cups will go in but are very loose. The ID of the tube measures almost 34mm rather than the 32.5 it should be.

I may be able to true the frame but my mate has lost interest in the project.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 8, 2021)

ozzie said:


> The cups will go in but are very loose. The ID of the tube measures almost 34mm rather than the 32.5 it should be.
> 
> I may be able to true the frame but my mate has lost interest in the project.



Build it; that may change his mind .... some progress always makes me better appreciate it as it comes together even in the simplest of things ......


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 8, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Seller is claiming the frame was damaged during shipping which seems to be the modus operandi now for ebay sellers shipping damaged goods downunder. He is blaming ebay 100%.
> 
> If you have a good look at the photos of the head tube it looks out of round. There are some marks on the edges that may have been caused by him prying the cups out with a screwdriver. I wouldn’t have the heart to sell and ship a frame like that.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the kind words Ozzie! My friend TOTALLY APPRECIATES IT!! Fact is that’s half the fun! Seeing a guy in his 60’s turned into a kid at Christmas every time! Lmao! Your buddy may have given up but keep on that project! I’ve seen the head tubes belled out before. One quick fix albeit not the best is to use a soda can. Cut strips from the can and wrap the bearing cups with it. You’ll be surprised how well that works. Also if the shipper is going to pay you out then you’ll be able to get another one and straighten that one too!


----------



## bloo (Jul 8, 2021)

Are you sure they are supposed to be 32.5mm? Not all American bikes are. My 81 Raceline frame (built at Huffy Asuza) is more like 33.6mm and there is nothing super unusual about that. I have a Schwinn headset in it and I had to make shims.

The original Huffy headset was oversize to fit, and you may occasionally run into that on other makes. At least one brand had factory shims. I don't remember what frame brand or who, but one CABEr is looking for factory shims.

Chicago Schwinn and some others are 32.5mm, as are many early BMX brands, because they were built to Schwinn dimensions. Most replacements are this size.

On a Columbia, I just don't know but I do know that Wald makes a headset with 3 bumps on each cup that should fit in some oversize frames and then you can file the bumps off to get it in a 32.5 frame, I guess. I never use that because it looks mickey mouse to me to support the fork on 6 little bumps. I see 3 equally spaced dents in the paint on your headtube. I'll bet it had that 3 bump Wald headset in it originally. If that turns out to be the answer, just make some shims and then put whatever you want in there.

The front triangle of the frame looks curved to the left. That is a much bigger problem. Not insurmountable, but bigger.

Here's the shims I made for the Raceline out of .020" pallet strapping, dremel sanded and filed to fit. The headset is a 60s era Schwinn Deluxe.





I made some more today out of .004" stainless shim stock for a 1953 Huffy I am working on. That was much easier. The cups were the originals and so were the correct size for the frame they were in, but had been spinning in the headtube due to a badly bent fork.

EDIT: I just measured those original 1953 Huffy cups. 33.5mm, and might even be worn down a little from spinning.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 8, 2021)

bloo said:


> Are you sure they are supposed to be 32.5mm? Not all American bikes are. My 81 Raceline frame (built at Huffy Asuza) is more like 33.6mm and there is nothing super unusual about that. I have a Schwinn headset in it and I had to make shims.
> 
> The original Huffy headset was oversize to fit, and you may occasionally run into that on other makes. At least one brand had factory shims. I don't remember what frame brand or who, but one CABEr is looking for factory shims.
> 
> ...



I have had that issue too with a 50s Columbia frame; None of the traditional "standard" cups were snug in it. It Honestly doesn't hurt anything for the cups to be loose as long as they don't tilt or rock back n forth; It can't come apart once the stem & fork is secured but indeed shiming is usually the easiest best option when cups aren't had. I guess it's all in Personally how Meticulous You wanna be with every bike .... some refuse to shim & so the bike sits once again on the back burner 🙄😒


----------



## bloo (Jul 8, 2021)

Slop is slop. To be right, and most likely to have the stability to ride with no hands, you would have to get rid of the slop. Nothing wrong with shims though, just make them tight and IMHO its as good as having the right size, As near as I can tell nobody makes an oversize set except that bumpy Wald thing, so it is original parts or shims. Take your pick.


----------



## ozzie (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks for the input. It could be the head set for this Columbia is an odd size. I have repaired other bikes using strips cut from a coke can and then setting them with bearing adhesive. 

I straightened out plenty of stuff in my 54 years and if my mate is interested I'll give it a go.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 9, 2021)

Working on the 'nuevo' Ciclos Minaco (made in Mallorca) today.
This frameset is from the 1930s.
Fitted the wheelset that I recently built up with early 'Fratelli Brivio' hubs and antique refurbished French wood sprint rims.
New Vittoria tubular (sew up) tyres.
It took a very long time to set up the chain to a point where I was happy; that super elliptical 'Elan' chainring doesn't make things easy!
(These chainrings were used in 'Le Tour de France' from around 1923 to 1933 by various teams).
The necessary chain tensioner is modified from the hanger bracket and lower sprocket of a first generation 'Cyclo' 2-speed derailleur......













A lot of fiddly little adjustments required until I felt happy. 
I have a saddle,  just searching for some period brakes now and it'll be joining the stable.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 9, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Working on the 'nuevo' Ciclos Minaco (made in Mallorca) today.
> This frameset is from the 1930s.
> Fitted the wheelset that I recently built up with early 'Fratelli Brivio' hubs and antique refurbished French wood sprint rims.
> New Vittoria tubular (sew up) tyres.
> ...



That whole rig is beyond cool!!! I gotta ask though, what is the purpose of the that chainring????


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 9, 2021)

put my old mountain bike tires on my B6 because that is what I had at my shop. need pedals and then rebuild the coaster brake and this one is a rider. I'll change the tires later. just did the headset and crank bearings, and de rusted the chrome.














it looked so sad when I got it... it is much much happier now.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 9, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> That whole rig is beyond cool!!! I gotta ask though, what is the purpose of the that chainring????



Who knows! But I agree, it is pretty cool!
As has been stated in many other threads on The Cabe, various manufacturers of this style of chainring have made crazy claims regarding their  increased pedalling efficiency. 
I believe the claims are all a little fanciful. 
I think this is in the second wave of elliptical chainrings 'invention/reinvention' through time; check out this other thread for more details.....








						Unusual elliptical chain ring | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

A friend recently found this, any ideas anyone? This first photo shows it in 'as found' condition.....   It's marked 'ELAN', in a typeface that screams French to me.....       The adaptor plate allows it to fit on these 'Williams' cranks.....     Thanks in advance for any help/info. Darren.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 9, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> put my old mountain bike tires on my B6 because that is what I had at my shop. need pedals and then rebuild the coaster brake and this one is a rider. I'll change the tires later. just did the headset and crank bearings, and de rusted the chrome.
> 
> View attachment 1443698
> 
> ...



Looks much better! All though l thought this was a burgundy bike!?! Looks to have phantom colors on the frame? What gives!?! Lmao!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 9, 2021)

Is it actually an early phantom?!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 9, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Looks much better! All though l thought this was a burgundy bike!?! Looks to have phantom colors on the frame? What gives!?! Lmao!



pretty sure it is Burgundy, though I did the steel wool/WD 40 trick to a fender that looked just like this bike a while back  and it was blue.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 9, 2021)

Phantoms were all 1/2 inch pitch chains and had chrome fenders.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 9, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> Phantoms were all 1/2 inch pitch chains and had chrome fenders.



Never have I seen any other b6 with orangeish red spears that’s not a phantom. Do ya think that it was pieced together many decades ago? Phantoms never came with drop centers either and the light housing is definitely 46


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 9, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Never have I seen any other b6 with orangeish red spears that’s not a phantom. Do ya think that it was pieced together many decades ago? Phantoms never came with drop centers either and the light housing is definitely 46



the orangish spears are from rust. look where the tank was and you can see it is more cream colored there. I doubt it was pieced together.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 9, 2021)

After looking at the photos closely I can see the white paint! Lmao just rust stained


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 9, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> put my old mountain bike tires on my B6 because that is what I had at my shop. need pedals and then rebuild the coaster brake and this one is a rider. I'll change the tires later. just did the headset and crank bearings, and de rusted the chrome.
> 
> View attachment 1443698
> 
> ...




I really like the way you turned that Schwinn B6 into a "Four Season" bike with those nice used "Snow Tires"   Ditch the fenders and carrier, add a fore brake, and it will look like my B6 did in 1964.........my first "mountain bike" 😁😁😁


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 9, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> I really like the way you turned that Schwinn B6 into a "Four Season" bike with those nice used "Snow Tires"   Ditch the fenders and carrier, add a fore brake, and it will look like my B6 did in 1964.........my first "mountain bike" 😁😁😁




I just wanted to see if they worked on these rims, my first set of drop centers..  I thought for a second to paint it olive drab and put a star on it like an old Jeep but quickly came back to my senses.


----------



## COB (Jul 9, 2021)

The Bendix 2-speed kick-back hub on this old Schwinn was not shifting. I don't know much (anything) about these things but I decided to give it a shot and tear into it to see what I could see. After getting it apart and a couple of hours of cleaning out hardened, dried-out grease along with cleaning and lubing all of the parts, I attempted to remember how it went back together... With reassembly complete and no parts left over, I put the wheel back on the bike and took it for a test ride. I was pleasantly surprised to find that it shifted the way I hear that they are suppose to!


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2021)

This one.


----------



## ozzie (Jul 10, 2021)

Worked on the ‘97 Columbia for my buddy today. Got the frame straightened out by bracing the bottom bracket under the leg of my forkflift, supported the head tube and seat tube and stood on the 2 top tubes. Assembled it with parts i had in the garage until our box of correct parts arrive.

I’m actually quite surprised how comfortable it feels compared to the ‘36 Schwinn I have. I don’t know if the geometry of the 97 is the same as the 41 it is based on but riding it feels like a modern balloon tire cruiser whereas the ‘36 Schwinn feels small and cramped (i’m 6’2).

I’ve nicknamed it the Scholumbia since most of the parts on it now are from a number of Schwinn bikes i parted out. Now I just need @Porkchop
to do his magic and age it 60 years!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 10, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Worked on the ‘97 Columbia for my buddy today. Got the frame straightened out by bracing the bottom bracket under the leg of my forkflift, supported the head tube and seat tube and stood on the 2 top tubes. Assembled it with parts i had in the garage until our box of correct parts arrive.
> 
> I’m actually quite surprised how comfortable it feels compared to the ‘36 Schwinn I have. I don’t know if the geometry of the 97 is the same as the 41 it is based on but riding it feels like a modern balloon tire cruiser whereas the ‘36 Schwinn feels small and cramped (i’m 6’2).
> 
> ...



Look at that!! Two days ago it was a total!! Today it’s a rider! Way to stick with it Ozzie!!


----------



## palepainter (Jul 10, 2021)

Got this one purrin today.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 12, 2021)

Got tired of looking at the holes in the front fender on my Rollfast, so a headlight was added. Also installed a reflector on the rear rack while I was at it.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 12, 2021)

Edit: Posted in the wrong spot again, moving to what bike did you ride today.


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jul 12, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> Just had the workout of my life .. had the front wheel between my knees, and I'm twisting the handlebars, left and right ... in my head, I heard Chubby Checker "C'mon baby! Let's do the twist! .. C'mon babyyyyyyyyyy .. let's do the twist ..." Pulled the muscle in my calf, but the handlebar stem is out.
> 
> View attachment 1439592
> 
> After I recover, I'm going to attempt to get the wedge out.




Me, waiting on parts arriving by a defective USPS ....


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jul 12, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Worked on the ‘97 Columbia for my buddy today. Got the frame straightened out by bracing the bottom bracket under the leg of my forkflift, supported the head tube and seat tube and stood on the 2 top tubes. Assembled it with parts i had in the garage until our box of correct parts arrive.
> 
> I’m actually quite surprised how comfortable it feels compared to the ‘36 Schwinn I have. I don’t know if the geometry of the 97 is the same as the 41 it is based on but riding it feels like a modern balloon tire cruiser whereas the ‘36 Schwinn feels small and cramped (i’m 6’2).
> 
> ...




What kind of bars are those? They're frig'n sweet!


----------



## ozzie (Jul 12, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> What kind of bars are those? They're frig'n sweet!



Electra Cafe Cruiser. Standard on heaps of Electra and a few late Schwinn cruisers. I’ve pulled 2 from cheap barely ridden parts bikes but you can also buy them at Trek/Electra dealers. Not easy to find cruiser parts downunder so i look for cheap Taiwanese bikes. The red Electra below i picked up for $35. I have the same bars on my 51 Panther too.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 12, 2021)

Got a dropstand installed on the 38 rollfast. First one I've had on any bike.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 12, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s!! Received the bars for my world imperial today! Also laced up the drop centers! Missing two spoke nipples though so I’ll have to see if I can find some tomorrow.


----------



## ian (Jul 12, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Got a dropstand installed on the 38 rollfast. First one I've had on any bike.
> 
> View attachment 1445425



Noice!! Now I want one 😩


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 12, 2021)

Put a new stem on thanks to Ted


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 12, 2021)

Also made my wires a little nicer looking


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 12, 2021)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Also made my wires a little nicer looking
> 
> View attachment 1445469



The lights on this bike are outstanding! Cool stem too!!


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 12, 2021)

Made my own fender decal for my 41 Westfield. The outline of the original decal was barely visible but helped in figuring out the size.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 13, 2021)

I just got done working on this 90's era 4130 chromoly Haro Vector mountain bike. About 2-3 years ago a friend asked me to find him a bike. I picked this one up thinking he would want it, but he opted for another Trek I had instead.

When I purchased this bike it had a broken shifter, so today I replaced the shifters, tuned it up, and replaced a few minor parts.  The bike came with a neat set of handlebars I liked, so I pulled those off to use on another project, and installed a strait bar replacement.





I have a 80's model large and rusty steel thin tube Schwinn Mesa Runner hardtail mountain bike frame, that once built up I think these bars will look good on. I will paint the Schwinn frame satin black, and turn into a decent looking ride. I know it looks like a road bike, but its not.







The Haro is a little too small for me, but I will take it for a test ride tonight. I may still change out a few parts, but need to take it for a ride first to see how it performs.





All it will need now is a good cleaning and polish, it will then look almost new.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 13, 2021)

Working on a mini today, a birthday present for my grandaughter. We got this 1977 Schwinn Pixie in dirty and neglected shape. The semi pneumatic tires were cracked and broken, and it was missing a few parts. After blowing everything apart, we hand polished the paint and chrome, cleaned and polished all the hardware, installed a new chain, some aftermarket wheels and tires, (Heavy tread tires, she already off roads on her trike), cleaned and regreased all the bearings, and started rebuilding the seat. Tomorrow I'll take care of the pedals, training wheels, and seat.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 13, 2021)

The pixie looks good, I'm sure your grandaughter will like it. I have a Schwinn Pixie somewhere, but in much worse condition. My brother pulled it out of the trash, and dropped it off in my driveway one day. He's good for that, and drops off a few bikes he finds every year.


----------



## Hukah (Jul 13, 2021)

so I didn’t finish it today but I definitely worked on it today.
My 46/47(?) roadmaster 226WH
I’m really happy with my results so far.
I know I’m a pain in the butt but I do appreciate the help I get from you guys.
Thx


PS; Lol I’m a newb.
I clicked on and seen 125 pages and thought “I’m not leafing thru 125 pages to post”.
Then I realized that there’s a spot  right here at the bottom of the page.😳DOH!!


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 13, 2021)

The 80's Schwinn Mesa Runner mountain bikes look kind of awkward to today's standards. But try to picture it with a clean painted frame, lower angled stem, and the extended handlebars to even out that forward  protruding rake on the fork. I may or may not make it a single speed. Don't know yet, I have all the original parts in a storage bin.

This one below is not mine, but mine was in similar but non-working condition, when I found it at goodwill for 5$. The cables were rusted and seized up, and the tires were flat.


----------



## Hukah (Jul 13, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Made my own fender decal for my 41 Westfield. The outline of the original decal was barely visible but helped in figuring out the size.
> 
> View attachment 1445506



That’s awesome. Wish I could have done that to a few emblems.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 14, 2021)

I installed an LED 3v bulb   in my Columbia fender light that is quite an improvement over the weak yellowed light of the standard bulb.


----------



## ozzie (Jul 14, 2021)

MarkKBike said:


> The 80's Schwinn Mesa Runner mountain bikes look kind of awkward to today's standards. But try to picture it with a clean painted frame, lower angled stem, and the extended handlebars to even out that forward  protruding rake on the fork. I may or may not make it a single speed. Don't know yet, I have all the original parts in a storage bin.
> 
> This one below is not mine, but mine was in similar but non-working condition, when I found it at goodwill for 5$. The cables were rusted and seized up, and the tires were flat.
> 
> View attachment 1445909



My restored and upgraded late 80’s Shogun. Similar frame and fork.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 14, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s!! 
 After spending all day on the phantom on Memorial Day I discovered that the seat needed a bit more padding. My wife found me some leather crafting tools at a garage sale this weekend so I hand stitched two pieces of scrap leather together and added more padding to the seat. I am stoked with the results!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 14, 2021)

Looks so sweet on the phantom!


----------



## Hukah (Jul 15, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> I installed an LED 3v bulb   in my Columbia fender light that is quite an improvement over the weak yellowed light of the standard bulb.
> 
> View attachment 1446109



I did the same to 4 of my lights.
I found that 200 lumens is too much for rear marker light (thought it would make it easier to see me) so that got a 60 lumens and it looks great.


----------



## Hukah (Jul 15, 2021)

Took her out for a maiden ride last night.
Rode like an old Cadillac.
Got the guard put on today but I can’t decide if I like the rear rack I have for it.
It looks decent me holding in place but I need to find chrome legs for it to mount it so I can step back and see it.
Edit; I’ve got a lot of touch up to do to it but I need a bike pronto. I’ll take her back apart later.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 15, 2021)

Did some fleet maintenance on a few with air and social distancing. Also finished another one for our good friend!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jul 15, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> Well, I couldn't stop, when I knew I had it. Every time I walked near the bike, I smacked it with the hammer, shot some more PB on it, and gave the stem a twist. Then, all of a sudden, I heard  that metal on metal "*KREEK!*" The stem moved about 2 degrees, and then it was game-on! That stem was coming out, or I was going to *DIE* doing it!
> 
> Here's everything that fell off the bike, while Chubby Checker and I were doing the Twist with the handlebar stem.
> 
> ...




Got the brake strap off of the Higgins ....





Also got the chain off ...





Also removed the crank, and had to pry and beat the bearings and cups out. All the bearing surfaces are galled, so it looks like a new bottom bracket set is going in, as well as a headset. Tires arrive tomorrow, so I should be able to hit the rail trail with this bike, this weekend.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 15, 2021)

Tim the Skid said:


> Working on a mini today, a birthday present for my grandaughter. We got this 1977 Schwinn Pixie in dirty and neglected shape. The semi pneumatic tires were cracked and broken, and it was missing a few parts. After blowing everything apart, we hand polished the paint and chrome, cleaned and polished all the hardware, installed a new chain, some aftermarket wheels and tires, (Heavy tread tires, she already off roads on her trike), cleaned and regreased all the bearings, and started rebuilding the seat. Tomorrow I'll take care of the pedals, training wheels, and seat.
> View attachment 1445887



 I got this one finished up tonight in time for my grandaughter's birthday Saturday. She's making the transition from tricycle to training wheels.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 16, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s!! 
Finished up the drop centers on the 46 today! Put the white walls back on it just for Superman! Lol!


----------



## dasberger (Jul 16, 2021)

I finally found some time to get this pile of parts on my '41 Excelsior....  Bike had a bunch of incorrect parts when I bought it and I've been slowly collecting more correct parts









Added 31" Torrington bars, razor stem and Schwinn script headset, AS 41 crank, nice clean OG BB parts/bearings, correct Schwinn oval script grips...  I have the originals but they are in rough shape and a nice set of T-10's













Also did a light cleaning of the badge just to bring it out a bit





And added my plate


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 16, 2021)

dasberger said:


> I finally found some time to get this pile of parts on my '41 Excelsior....  Bike had a bunch of incorrect parts when I bought it and I've been slowly collecting more correct parts
> 
> View attachment 1447248
> 
> ...



That’s one sweet ride!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 16, 2021)

Just picked up this 1940? DX. It’s ruff and totally frozen! Can’t even turn the bars! This one’s going to be a work out! Lmao!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jul 17, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> Got the brake strap off of the Higgins ....
> 
> View attachment 1446822
> 
> ...



Almost there ...


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jul 18, 2021)

Straight outta ...... the garden. 59 JC Higgins rides again!


----------



## Rat Rod (Jul 19, 2021)

1961 Streamliner wash wax and polish


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 19, 2021)

Today was about the lack of truss rods on my prewar Dx. A fellow CABE member hooked me up with a set of woman’s truss rods, so a little trimming, some tap/die magic, and bam! Boys locking fork truss rods are born


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 19, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> 1961 Streamliner wash wax and polish
> View attachment 1448827



Bling bling!! Lmao! Lookin sharp!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 19, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Today was about the lack of truss rods on my prewar Dx. A fellow CABE member hooked me up with a set of woman’s truss rods, so a little trimming, some tap/die magic, and bam! Boys locking fork truss rods are born
> 
> View attachment 1448831
> 
> ...



Not sure where you found that head badge but……..I WANT ONE!!


----------



## vincev (Jul 19, 2021)

The rest of this bike....


----------



## ian (Jul 19, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Today was about the lack of truss rods on my prewar Dx. A fellow CABE member hooked me up with a set of woman’s truss rods, so a little trimming, some tap/die magic, and bam! Boys locking fork truss rods are born
> 
> View attachment 1448831
> 
> ...



I did the same on my Colson.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 19, 2021)

Good evening Caber’s!! 
 I managed to free up the crank, forks and even got the stem to come out! Replaced the crank bearings,cups,&cones. Cleaned up the fork bearings and cups and regreased all of it! Might just make it a rider and leave it crusty! Lmao. What do ya think!?!


----------



## ian (Jul 19, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good evening Caber’s!!
> I managed to free up the crank, forks and even got the stem to come out! Replaced the crank bearings,cups,&cones. Cleaned up the fork bearings and cups and regreased all of it! Might just make it a rider and leave it crusty! Lmao. What do ya think!?!
> 
> View attachment 1448986
> ...



I personally dig rusty crusty patinalike surfaces to be shown to all


----------



## ozzie (Jul 19, 2021)

No factory in China could recreate that patina and rust. That rear guard is special!


----------



## palepainter (Jul 19, 2021)

Welded and patched the damaged chain stays on my 34 Shelby.  Also finished up the graphics on my 41 and did the distressing to match.  Mounted the truss rods I found.


----------



## bladerunner1955 (Jul 20, 2021)

1950 OLD GIRL


----------



## Wheeler (Jul 21, 2021)

I had a nice long shakedown ride today after a couple of recent changes to the reliable rat.
 This bike has been my evolving go to for six years and thru a few incarnations. 
It will never be 'Done', but will always be Cols'Nuff for me.


----------



## ozzie (Jul 21, 2021)

Wheeler said:


> I took a nice long shakedown ride today after a couple of recent changes and for now calling it Cols'Nuff.
> 
> View attachment 1449968
> 
> View attachment 1449970



Man that is a seriously cool bike. What is it? Please excuse my ignorance, still learning.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 21, 2021)

Started prepping /spraying this 39 DX to break it down too see if it will be parted out or save her …I wouldn’t mind saving her but Theres a lot of time in this one … we”ll see … if it can help other bikes get closer to complete … I’m good with that too …so if you see any parts you might need just pm me … here’s a few pics


----------



## Wheeler (Jul 21, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Man that is a seriously cool bike. What is it? Please excuse my ignorance, still learning.



 Thanks Ozzie, it's a totally pieced together rat starting with a Colson prewar Looptail frame and era correct Colson tank. Related to Colson are the incorrect Colson Silver Ring head badge and later a Colson cousins '50s Evansaction fork.
 Fenders era correct, Columbia repop guard fautina, Shelby or Sunshine chainring, Nexus 7 speed on rims I painted too well to change a decade ago.


----------



## vincev (Jul 21, 2021)

Started on my white Corvette...........


----------



## ozzie (Jul 22, 2021)

Wheeler said:


> Thanks Ozzie, it's a totally pieced together rat starting with a Colson prewar Looptail frame and era correct Colson tank. Related to Colson are the incorrect Colson Silver Ring head badge and later a Colson cousins '50s Evansaction fork.
> Fenders era correct, Columbia repop guard fautina, Shelby or Sunshine chainring, Nexus 7 speed on rims I painted too well to change a decade ago.
> View attachment 1450023



Thanks for taking the time to describe your bike. I have a couple of those nexus 7 hubs and love 'em.


----------



## palepainter (Jul 22, 2021)

Started some preliminary assembly on the 34.


----------



## bloo (Jul 22, 2021)

This 53 Huffy is finally getting reassembled. The whole sordid story is over in "project rides".


----------



## palepainter (Jul 23, 2021)

Rolllin….rollin…rollin………


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 23, 2021)

No pictures (hands were too dirty to pick up my phone for picture) but I disassembled, cleaned up 57 years of old hardened grease, re-greased, and reassembled a three red band hub today.  Lo and behold, it works. 😁


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 24, 2021)

Good morning Caber’s! There’s a bike get together in Pleasanton tonight! We plan on going. Hopefully some of you can make it too!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 24, 2021)

Worked on my Pig Bike today. Installed a 2 speed manual Bendix, 1/2” sprocket and chain as well as stingray length crank and some big cap bow pedals.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 24, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s! Worked on several projects today. First is a seat that I’m doing for Jesus! Ran out of spray adhesive so I wasn’t able to put the hand stitched cover on the pan yet. The second is a wheel driven bell on Applesauces bike. Sounds pretty cool! The third was putting a seat on my early 46 dx project


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 25, 2021)

I just fixed a minor problem.

After posting this bike last about 8 days ago, and while reviewing photos.  I realized I polished the whole bike up, and missed the inside of one spoke.



I just polished that spoke, and it is now all cleaned up.


----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2021)

I removed the non stock parts off of this 1960 Rollfast labeled Frankenbike. First the Brooks saddle.



I applied  Mcquire's leather cleaner and  conditioner three times and now , parts of the mounting hardware soaking in citrus acid.



Removed the Schwinn rims and schwinn tires.


I also removed the non factory fender light as well.  I found some drop center rims in my stockpile and put them on, so I I can just roll it around. One day I might buy some tires and tubes.




Don't know really what to think of this bike. I have found very little on the web about this full tanked.I did find this ad from 1959


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 25, 2021)

Started on aging-down these Robert Dean tires.  A couple people have mentioned tea staining these but no one has posted pictures with this treatment.  Can someone please show how this looks.  Does anyone know if these change color with uv light exposure?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 25, 2021)

Broke down a straight bar hornet and doing OA bath …, wipe it all down with a. little  WD 40 and re-assembly tomorrow after work … great Day


----------



## palepainter (Jul 25, 2021)

Almost done within this x53.  Got a frame from MRG, did a little welding, some drop out repair and then a spray bomb paint job and some pinstripe.  Rides great.  This is my build for the Rat Rod Bikes Build Off.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 25, 2021)

🙂

I just set a appointment for my Haro posted above. A potential buyer in the near by area will try to make it out tonight.  I'm really surprised this one lasted so long.  Most of my last bike sales this month were gone more quickly after they were posted. Two of them did not even last more than a few hours.

I thought this one was going to be gone fast. For being a 25+ year old mountain bike, its in really nice condition.

If this one does sell tonight, I ordered fresh parts for a few road bikes I will tackle next. "New bar tape / pads / etc....."

I have really been clearing up my past bike hoard in this last month, and hit the market at the right time.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 25, 2021)

The Haro is now gone.

A mid 40's age father just stopped by, and picked it up for his 13 year old son so they can ride together. He said he had a older vintage trek MTB for himself. He liked the sloped down tube, and said his son will be able to grow into the frame size.

He also stopped at the same bike shop this one had a sales sticker from before contacting me.  "SPOKES, In Wheaton Naperville"

The shop that originally sold this bike was in existence for as long as I can remember. In the mid 90's the owner used to run a club where he took people for rides once a week. I used to ride in those weekly events with the owner. At the time he rode a Klein Adroit, and sold me a Klein Pulse. His bike club had several single track trail's set up in the nearby parks near route 56 that they maintained.

I haven't stopped by there in over 20 years, but in the 90's it was a really cool shop. One of those places that had used parts bins lined up at the base of the floor. Customers could search though the junk parts, and find literally anything they needed for just a few bucks.

I got a good honest vibe from the father who purchased the bike, and want his kid to happy. So I told him if they had any problems in the next week, call me and he can bring it back and that I  would fix it for free.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 26, 2021)

Had to fix a flat on my custom '41 Schwinn DX. Found a broken spoke so I replaced it, trued the wheel & adjusted the hub. Ended up replacing the tube. Then a new tube for my Huffy. 🙂


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 26, 2021)

Finished up a 49 Rollfast Hoppy bike.


----------



## palepainter (Jul 26, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Had to fix a flat on my custom '41 Schwinn DX. Found a broken spoke so I replaced it, trued the wheel & adjusted the hub. Ended up replacing the tube. Then a new tube for my Huffy. 🙂 View attachment 1452435



Keep them both up in case I blow a chain again this week.  😀


----------



## kreika (Jul 26, 2021)

Took apart the Colson and gave it a full service and a wipe down. Swapped out the tires and grips for a more factory look. Wish the rims still had some chrome left. Blackwalls and chrome. Mmm mmm good. Lol


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 26, 2021)

palepainter said:


> Keep them both up in case I blow a chain again this week.  😀





Will do!!

(that was a bummer last week. really wanted to see your Hawthorne in action!)


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Jul 26, 2021)

Working on my tandem wheels. I have never worked on an 82 year old bike with wheels this clean. I removed all the spokes to clean off the silver paint , with out the use of any tools!! Yes my fingers. A pleasure to work on something well preserved.
 Any recommendations for a good tire for a Colson tandem . The original tires hold air,and very nice. I don’t want to risk damaging them


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 26, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Broke down a straight bar hornet and doing OA bath …, wipe it all down with a. little  WD 40 and re-assembly tomorrow after work … great Day
> 
> View attachment 1451976
> 
> ...




Made a little progress on this Hornet Preservation … Rebuilt the Rear Hub as well … I wish I had the match for the Double chain tread tire … maybe I finish her up tomorrow … 

Bob


----------



## ian (Jul 26, 2021)

1936PEDALER said:


> Working on my tandem wheels. I have never worked on an 82 year old bike with wheels this clean. I removed all the spokes to clean off the silver paint , with out the use of any tools!! Yes my fingers. A pleasure to work on something well preserved.
> Any recommendations for a good tire for a Colson tandem . The original tires hold air,and very nice. I don’t want to risk damaging them
> 
> View attachment 1452665
> ...



You pulled the spokes without a wrench?


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Jul 26, 2021)

ian said:


> You pulled the spokes without a wrench?



Yes, a few were broke loose with a screw driver, but very loose,especially the rear,I was afraid to even sit on it


----------



## Boris (Jul 26, 2021)

vincev said:


> Started on my white Corvette...........
> 
> 
> View attachment 1450028



Hey Vince, remember what happened that time when you weren't smart enough to cover your phone number on your truck with a handlebar grip.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 26, 2021)

Good evening Caber’s! Took the 1940 dx out for it’s first trip around the block! Who knows how many decades this bike sat for! The chain is still not happy about having to work again! Lol


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 27, 2021)

Started breaking this special machine down.
1898 'Quadrant' ladies Chainless bicycle.
It's going to need a frame tube replacing and fork reconstruction/replacement. 
You may think it's a crazy idea, but there are only 5 other known survivors, the others are in museums, this one will get ridden.....



...underneath view of the back-pedalling brake linkage and cross-roller drive system.....




...follow the thread I've started on the pre-'33 page to see the progress.


----------



## David Francis (Jul 27, 2021)

Making steady progress on the Nickel plating on the Masseys.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2021)

1936PEDALER said:


> Working on my tandem wheels. I have never worked on an 82 year old bike with wheels this clean. I removed all the spokes to clean off the silver paint , with out the use of any tools!! Yes my fingers. A pleasure to work on something well preserved.
> Any recommendations for a good tire for a Colson tandem . The original tires hold air,and very nice. I don’t want to risk damaging them
> 
> View attachment 1452665
> ...



@John for a set of his chain treads. V/r Shawn


----------



## bladerunner1955 (Jul 27, 2021)

NOW READY TO GO TO THE BEACH


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 27, 2021)

Bought a Phantom project over the weekend and today is the day to build the wheels for it. They were completely disassembled for cleaning, so I finished most of the cleaning and now I’m building wheels. Rear is done, front is waiting on me cleaning up the spokes


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 27, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Made a little progress on this Hornet Preservation … Rebuilt the Rear Hub as well … I wish I had the match for the Double chain tread tire … maybe I finish her up tomorrow …
> 
> Bob
> 
> ...




Got her Rolling…Worth the time to break it all down … Man this Hornet rides great with a Hurtful Sting !! Gonna go do a few miles now … Ride on and Rock steady 🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## nick tures (Jul 27, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Got her Rolling…Worth the time to break it all down … Man this Hornet rides great with a Hurtful Sting !! Gonna go do a few miles now … Ride on and Rock steady 🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸
> 
> View attachment 1453418
> 
> ...


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 27, 2021)

Good evening Caber’s!! 
put the finishing touches on Jesus’s seat today!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 28, 2021)

The 53 columbia.unequipped model.all og except the seat and tires as far as i can tell.never had a rack,truss rods or light.i like this bike.its light,smooth and quiet.its funny to think that when i had this for sale,nobody wanted it for 350 bucks.im glad no one bought it.


----------



## Sven (Jul 28, 2021)

Two small projects  today..
Project #1
I replaced the  seat (busted spring) on my rat rod bike with



...the Brooks B-72 saddle I pulled of the Rollfast labeled frankenbike.



The brown matches the Patina well.



Project #2 consisted of removing the headlight and installing a front rack.



Now it has more utility to it, especially with the removable milk crate.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 28, 2021)

Good evening Caber’s!
 Today’s project is a 54 cantilever. Got it cleaned, color sanded and partly reassembled.


----------



## Majdotkool (Jul 29, 2021)

Dc76 said:


> Picked this iver Johnson today. Gotta go through it and see if it’s worth fixing up. View attachment 1438473
> 
> View attachment 1438474
> 
> ...



Can I ask how much you paid for this beauty? Do you know what year it is? I am new to the bike world and am hungry for knowledge!


----------



## Sven (Jul 29, 2021)

Put the '40 Western Flyer up on the work stand to clean up and lube the headset.



Hmmm ...looks like this rig was once red.






All the parts removed with slight difficulty  to moderate effort. The parts are now soaking in CA and the bearings in Simple Green.



Check on the parts tomorrow.  
Don't bust your knuckles @


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 29, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s! Finished with the no frills 54 today!


----------



## lordscool (Jul 30, 2021)

1975 Huffy Thunder Road clean up finished today.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2021)

Made time to build my front wheel for my Phantom project today. In the process of tightening the spokes now. And then install new tube and tire later tonight. Also got the tire installed on the rear wheel I built the other day


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Jul 31, 2021)

lordscool said:


> 1975 Huffy Thunder Road clean up finished today.
> 
> View attachment 1454772
> 
> View attachment 1454773



I had one as a kid, first bike I Stripped down and repainted 😜


----------



## Sven (Jul 31, 2021)

Today brings two small projects.
#1 The '40 WF on the rack again to put the headset and fork back together. 



Everything ready to go. Parts derusted , cleaned and polished.  Both bearings packed with Park Tool PPL-1.



All components installed.The curved handlebars were replaced with Wald 872 "touring " bars. After riding it around a bit, Found it not to my comfort level for riding. It might be time to order a set of 16 inch apes. Don't really know what to do with this one.



#2 the old fashion way to work on your bike.


Had to replace the screw (with blue Loctite) that holds the fender to.the fork.


Don't bust any knuckles!


----------



## Rattman13 (Jul 31, 2021)

1945 Roadmaster Delivery take two. No prep paint job (to see if I liked the color), drilled out the broken head badge screws and put on head badge, rebuilt both hubs and bottom bracket, and remounted the front box. Torn down and painted last Monday, and reassembled today including the rear hub rebuild.


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 1, 2021)

More parts for my Phantom project. I’ll be picking up original fenders tomorrow after work and I’ll install the correct fork legs at that time too. But here it is at the moment


----------



## Kramai88 (Aug 2, 2021)

Decided to clean up the crusty 70 Stingray over the weekend. Before during and after.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 2, 2021)

Cleaned up this BFG yesterday and started to build her back up … looks like its gonna turn out pretty good !!👍👍👍🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 2, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s! 
Todays project was making this 90’s dyno-coaster a rider again. Fixed two flat tires and a set of pedals to replace the missing ones.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 2, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good evening Caber’s!
> Today’s project is a 54 cantilever. Got it cleaned, color sanded and partly reassembled.
> 
> When you say color sanded what do you mean by that …sounds like it could be a little helpful trick …
> ...


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi Bob! I’m lightly wet sanding them with 1500. You must be very careful around the white details because they can sometimes disappear in a hurry. Then I’m clear coating them with automotive hi gloss.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 2, 2021)

Got It …looking good over there in Cali .. Cool Canti 
Bob


----------



## nick tures (Aug 2, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Cleaned up this BFG yesterday and started to build her back up … looks like its gonna turn out pretty good !!👍👍👍🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸
> 
> View attachment 1456761
> 
> ...



looking good Bob !!


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 2, 2021)

Just a small detail today. Added a nos seat post clamp to my Phantom project. And yes, I know it’s on backwards, but it looks better to me that way. Gotta love shiny parts!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 3, 2021)

Got Her road ready …. Turned out pretty good … re did hubs , cleaned her up and Greased her real Goood !!!😜
Gonna take her out now for a few miles … Later ….

Bob


----------



## nick tures (Aug 3, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Got Her road ready …. Turned out pretty good … re did hubs , cleaned her up and Greased her real Goood !!!😜
> Gonna take her out now for a few miles … Later ….
> 
> Bob
> ...



wow looks good Bob !! fork fenders and rims really came back nice


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 4, 2021)

It took around 2 1/2 hours, much heat, much penetrating oil, the modification of tools and sheer brute force in the end.
But the 1898 'Quadrant' rear hub finally came apart, with no issues.....




...wonderful,  123 year old quality engineering at its finest!

Now to rebuild the wheel.


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 4, 2021)

Adding more parts to the Phantom project today. Getting closer!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 5, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Adding more parts to the Phantom project today. Getting closer!
> 
> View attachment 1457748
> 
> ...



Good morning! 
so sweet to see another phantom coming back to life! Absolutely love mine and ride it several times a week! Can’t wait to see it when it’s done!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 5, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Got Her road ready …. Turned out pretty good … re did hubs , cleaned her up and Greased her real Goood !!!😜
> Gonna take her out now for a few miles … Later ….
> 
> Bob
> ...




Gonna sell this one I believe .., Luv to keep it but I have a lot of bikes … if interested let me know


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 5, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Gonna sell this one I believe .., Luv to keep it but I have a lot of bikes … if interested let me


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 5, 2021)

Lots of great Chicago iron here in California! Keep sendin em!! Now if we could just get Jeff to tell us where he got the bad mo fo Schwinn head badge! Lmao


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 5, 2021)

parts


----------



## Robinson (Aug 6, 2021)

Here what i work today


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 6, 2021)

Picked up some Silver Rays this morning! Polished them up and threw them in my ‘33. Have to figure out a battery now!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 6, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Picked up some Silver Rays this morning! Polished them up and threw them in my ‘33. Have to figure out a battery now!
> 
> View attachment 1458340
> 
> ...



WOW! Those silver rays are SWEET!!


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 6, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> WOW! Those silver rays are SWEET!!



Couldn't believe when they popped up on my location marketplace! Made in Marion, IN just about an hour south of me!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 6, 2021)

Good morning Caber’s! 
 We picked up this 1996 dyno -coaster about a week ago. I’ve been working on putting some old school flavor on it. Added a 1940’s fog light as a head light and some repop person supreme air flow pedals maybe a set of jeweled coke bottle grips will be next. Kinda fun mixing the old school with the new school parts!


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 6, 2021)

1961 Schwinn Debbie gets a basket


----------



## rusty_apache (Aug 6, 2021)

The faithful 1902 American Cycle Mfg Co Wasp (that is my regular rider bike) gave up it’s white tires to the 1904 Pierce #501, so it got the new Red Robert Deans.









I apologize for not photographing the gluing process, as my clothespin trick has evolved since I documented it last. Basically I just use twice as many clothespins which exposes almost 90 degrees of the rim bed at a time. Then after glue is applied, the tire can be centered over the rim. Then the clothespin halves are removed from the center out, leaving the last one in to leap frog over until 180 degrees are glued. Then return to the starting point working the other 180, so normally the valve stem will be perfectly centered as it was at the beginning of the process. Seems like it only took about a half hour per tire, not counting mounting, bearing and chain adjustments.
Actually a tight spot spoiled my little outing, so back in the gate to loosen it up a touch.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 6, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1453578
> 
> View attachment 1453579
> The 53 columbia.unequipped model.all og except the seat and tires as far as i can tell.never had a rack,truss rods or light.i like this bike.its light,smooth and quiet.its funny to think that when i had this for sale,nobody wanted it for 350 bucks.im glad no one bought it.



Almost a twin to the one I built for a friend last year.


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 7, 2021)

I tore down this Elgin Robin to be patina restored/ rebuilt.


----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2021)

Tried a few different bar/neck combos, was going for bmx style but with stock forks bigger head tube always get some play the smaller diameter Tuffneck and those cook bros. repo bars are so wide bike wont fit in the car without taking them off ( I hate cutting them down ). I had a few different styles early aluminum stems but could hardly fit any of the crossbars handlebars thru them without possibly bending/braking it so ended up with a early alu stem & newer alu bars, I'll try it this for a while! and think the Tuffneck/cook bars are going on some Tange forks for next weeks project.


----------



## Sven (Aug 9, 2021)

I decided that the rack was not such a great idea. Handling with a heavy load proved unsatisfactory.  I will leave heavy loads to my "Stationwagon " Suburban.



As you can see, I removed the rack.
just for kicks, I replaced the rim strips and tubes from the set of painted S- 7 , mounted the Schwinn Westwinds and put them on.



This bike has had more changes than a Hollywood celebrity


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 9, 2021)

Played around with a 24" JC Higgins I found yesterday to get an idea of how it would look as a Pig Bike. Need an early banana seat for this to be JC Piggins!


----------



## palepainter (Aug 9, 2021)

Prepping for paint….


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 9, 2021)

I spent the weekend on a post-war Schwinn Superior project.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 9, 2021)

Good morning Caber’s! 
 Spent Saturday tearing down, color sanding, and clear coating applesauce’s 1952 spitfire hornet. The first photo is how it looked before work started and the last photo is the first day we got the bike.


----------



## rusty_apache (Aug 9, 2021)

1904 Pierce model #501
ON it’s first ride in the 21st CENTURY!







Earlier I promised to post photos of my red neck tubular tire cementing process when it came time to glue the Robert Dean’s on the Pierce so here’s the link….








						1904 Pierce model 501 | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

That's a mighty fine ride there, Kevin.  I can certainly see why you jumped on it. It will be a nice compliment to your beautiful Wasp.  Congrats!  Thanks man! Here it is after a little cleanup and a proper saddle….    Most of the pinstriping is only a shadow.




					thecabe.com


----------



## palepainter (Aug 9, 2021)

I got the old GWM motorbike in color and clear.   Pinstriping in a few days.  Orange and dark navy blue combination.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 9, 2021)

Picked this up and just had to get it riding!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning Caber’s!
> Spent Saturday tearing down, color sanding, and clear coating applesauce’s 1952 spitfire hornet. The first photo is how it looked before work started and the last photo is the first day we got the bike.
> 
> View attachment 1460186
> ...




Super job bringing back the color on that old enamel paint! 👍 Would it upset Applesauce if that wasn't a 1952 Hornet? The numbers just don't add up to 1952. I'm thinking that is actually a 1954 model. Those stems, bolted on stands and the feather chain guards like that didn't show up until 1953. 1953 shared lots of serial numbers with 1952 and some of the repeat 53 numbers were during the last month or two of 1953. Those serial numbers would most likely be on the 1954 models. I would guess the SN starts with a C or possibly a high number B, or maybe a D since the D serials were stamped 12-1 thru 12-17-1953.


----------



## palepainter (Aug 9, 2021)

I dig the black touches on it.  


rollfaster said:


> Almost a twin to the one I built for a friend last year.
> 
> View attachment 1458649



I dig the black touches on it.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 9, 2021)

Good eye gt! You called it!! Na she loves this bike so much she could care less! Lmao! Looks like it’s a 53!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 9, 2021)

It’s lookin sharp!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good eye gt! You called it!! Na she loves this bike so much she could care less! Lmao! Looks like it’s a 53!
> 
> View attachment 1460577





Ha! The serial was stamped in 53 but it was actually built in 1954.  😉   12/01 to 12/17/1953 ------- D00001 ------------------ D20266


----------



## palepainter (Aug 10, 2021)

I added 100 years to the paint. Still working on it.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 10, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s!! 
 I put the finishing touches on applesauces bike today! Can’t wait to show her!


----------



## Sven (Aug 11, 2021)

This morning I went into uncharted waters and disassemble my New Departure Model D for an inspection  and overhaul. I am glad to have found instructional information on the web.


Wow... a lot of disc. All look serviceable. I'm glad I bought this tool a long time ago at a yard sale for a quarter.



Even with with a spanner , I can't seem to get the sprocket set nut separated from the driver. I'll leave it for now.



All parts soaking in there  respective containers.



Well with that done.  Time to ride.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 11, 2021)

Sven said:


> This morning I went into uncharted waters and disassemble my New Departure Model D for an inspection  and overhaul. I am glad to have found instructional information on the web.View attachment 1461115
> Wow... a lot of disc. All look serviceable. I'm glad I bought this tool a long time ago at a yard sale for a quarter.
> View attachment 1461120
> Even with with a spanner , I can't seem to get the sprocket set nut separated from the driver. I'll leave it for now.
> ...



The dust cover on that outer bearing is a left handed thread. So it’s the opposite direction to loosen it. I’ll usually use a screwdriver and a hammer to brake em loose and then your good to go! Hope this helps you “get er done!”! Lmao!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 11, 2021)

Working on the Quadrant Chainless bicycle again.
Finally got the drive train parts removed from the frameset.....




The bottom bracket is designed to remain in situ with the gearwheel removed......




...just need to remove the B/B tomorrow,  then the frame will be ready to shotblast/wire brush to prep for a framebuilder to replace that rotted through frame tube!


----------



## Sven (Aug 11, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> I’ll usually use a screwdriver and a hammer to brake em loose and then your good to go! Hope this helps






Worked like a charm, yo   ( rewatching Breaking Bad. FInd myself saying "yo" a lot, lately)
Thanks for the insite.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 11, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s! 
 The stretched dyno got a new pair of shoes today!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 11, 2021)

Be


Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning Caber’s!
> Spent Saturday tearing down, color sanding, and clear coating applesauce’s 1952 spitfire hornet. The first photo is how it looked before work started and the last photo is the first day we got the bike.
> 
> View attachment 1460186
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 12, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s! 
 Today I made the light on the front of the Dyno a working light. Thought you might enjoy seeing how I am making these old school car and motorcycle 12 volt lights work.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 12, 2021)

First step is using the soldering gun to remove the brass electrical connector on the back of the bulb. 
second step is using a diamond hole saw to cut two holes in the back of the bulb. You can find these hole saws on eBay for 10$. 
 The next step is the wiring. If you use 2 9 volt batteries wired in together you end up with 18 volts. I am buying 194 led automotive bulbs witch have a working range from 10-24 volts and have a very low amp draw. Buying the bulbs, bulb connectors and 9 volt connectors on eBay as well. I am soldering everything together. Once it’s been tested and working I’ll glue the bulb connectors in to the glass bulb and let the glue dry!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 12, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s! 
 It’s all back together and working great!


----------



## palepainter (Aug 12, 2021)

what a great how to.


----------



## lordscool (Aug 12, 2021)

34 B10 coming along, opted for older painted fenders like the look better.


----------



## ian (Aug 12, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good afternoon Caber’s!!
> I put the finishing touches on applesauces bike today! Can’t wait to show her!
> 
> View attachment 1460960
> ...



Where did ya get that prop??


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 12, 2021)

ian said:


> Where did ya get that prop??



It’s a wooden model air plane prop that I found at a garage sale and the engine is a stack of washers with two stainless steel roller wheels. Not sure what the wheels came from because they were given to me. The large washers I painted black and the small spacer washers are polished on there edges with a square nut on the bottom. Made the metal bracket that everything bolts to from a piece of square tubing


----------



## ian (Aug 12, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> It’s a wooden model air plane prop that I found at a garage sale and the engine is a stack of washers with two stainless steel roller wheels. Not sure what the wheels came from because they were given to me. The large washers I painted black and the small spacer washers are polished on there edges with a square nut on the bottom. Made the metal bracket that everything bolts to from a piece of square tubing
> 
> View attachment 1461824
> 
> ...



Way cool!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 12, 2021)

Rolled all 4 Whizzers out today and fired them up. Fresh gasoline, aired up the tires, oil changes, clutch adjustments, etc. Good to hear them running instead of sitting in the garage.


----------



## Sven (Aug 13, 2021)

Reassembled my New Departure Hub this morning. Parts all cleaned, ready to  go.



Discs soaking



Almost got it assembled 



Problem corrected  and in the stand for final adjustments.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 13, 2021)

Sven said:


> Reassembled my New Departure Hub this morning. Parts all cleaned, ready to  go.
> View attachment 1462083
> Discs soaking
> View attachment 1462084
> ...



I like using gear oil on my discs too! A little tip - before you oil them, sand them flat on your work bench with some 400-600 grit black wet type paper ( but I do dry) that will take off any glaze and help them work even better!


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 13, 2021)

Decided my bobber 1940 Dx needed an original paint tank. Got most of the overpaint off. But couldn’t get it all without sacrificing what’s left of the original. I’m ok with the look. Now I just need to take it outside and get a better pic of it tomorrow


----------



## lordscool (Aug 14, 2021)

Getting closer to ridable. This bike looks way better than i thought it would.


----------



## AmandaHSanDiego (Aug 14, 2021)

Been working on this girl a little bit every day this week.  I need to service the BB and cant get the pedal off.  It's been soaking in pb plaster... 



Today I decided to use the breaker bar and finally I thought I felt movement, so I gave it an extra push, then this happened.



Sooo, since I don't want to break anything on the bike, the pedal isnt coming off and I'll do mt best to grease and clean the bearings and bracket without removing the crank. 😕


----------



## ian (Aug 14, 2021)

AmandaHSanDiego said:


> Been working on this girl a little bit every day this week.  I need to service the BB and cant get the pedal off.  It's been soaking in pb plaster...
> View attachment 1462710
> Today I decided to use the breaker bar and finally I thought I felt movement, so I gave it an extra push, then this happened.
> View attachment 1462711
> Sooo, since I don't want to break anything on the bike, the pedal isnt coming off and I'll do mt best to grease and clean the bearings and bracket without removing the crank. 😕



Maybe it's a left hand thread?


----------



## AmandaHSanDiego (Aug 14, 2021)

ian said:


> Maybe it's a left hand thread?



Of course it is...


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 14, 2021)

ian said:


> Maybe it's a left hand thread?




Maybe?  😂   Left pedal is left hand thread and right pedal is right hand thread.


----------



## mrg (Aug 14, 2021)

Damm china tools!, bike doesn't look that crusty so pedal shouldn't be that stuck!


----------



## AmandaHSanDiego (Aug 14, 2021)

mrg said:


> Damm china tools!, bike doesn't look that crusty so pedal shouldn't be that stuck!



Are you dissing the high quality of Harbor Freight???

Also it looked like the bike was laying on its side in the dirt for a few years.  The whole left side was pretty caked in mud.


----------



## mrg (Aug 14, 2021)

Ya I am!, a real pedal wrench usually makes a difference but if the pedals ok just pull the crank part way out and grease the bearings and ride that girl!


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 15, 2021)

Took the Dana 3 speed unit off the frankenbike, it needs some repairs and finally locked up and wouldn’t free up again... Threw a pixie sprocket on it to see what it would do with the gearing on the Tokheim.... It instantly became a favorite! It does wheelies. The Tokheim is downright amazing.... So much nicer than a derailer setup! Not sure of its strength yet, but it feels solid!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 15, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Took the Dana 3 speed unit off the frankenbike, it needs some repairs and finally locked up and wouldn’t free up again... Threw a pixie sprocket on it to see what it would do with the gearing on the Tokheim.... It instantly became a favorite! It does wheelies. The Tokheim is downright amazing.... So much nicer than a derailer setup! Not sure of its strength yet, but it feels solid!
> 
> View attachment 1462850



Is the Dana for sale now?


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 15, 2021)

PlasticNerd said:


> Is the Dana for sale now?



No way. I need to find another one for parts... one of the Sun gears is breaking apart.....


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 15, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> No way. I need to find another one for parts... one of the Sun gears is breaking apart.....



Good luck with it! Keep us posted on the repairs, does Dana transfer case company still have/make them? I know I can get some parts for my sons old Jeep still.


----------



## kunzog (Aug 15, 2021)

I did a little work to my Electra Rat Fink. Installed a custom head badge and an alloy kickstand, had to drill another hole in frame for the stand to relocate it to the left away from the wheel.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 15, 2021)

PlasticNerd said:


> Good luck with it! Keep us posted on the repairs, does Dana transfer case company still have/make them? I know I can get some parts for my sons old Jeep still.



Thanks! And not that I’m aware of. Hard to find info on them. I’ve got a machinist friend if I absolutely have to have a part made... I just wanna have one on a bike that works since they are so unique.


----------



## Sven (Aug 15, 2021)

I removed and disassembled the Torrington pedals from my '40 Western Flyer. Clean and lube.






Ready for  the derusting process. 



Parts cleaned up, bearings lubed and  reassembled .


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2021)

Sven said:


> my '40 Western Flyer.



This '40 Western Flyer was due for all of it: both hubs, chain, bottom bracket, and new Fat Franks.
All done; ready to ride.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 15, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> This '40 Western Flyer was due for all of it: both hubs, chain, bottom bracket, and new Fat Franks.
> All done; ready to ride.
> View attachment 1463353
> 
> ...



Wow you put some serious miles on those tires Mark! The new ones look good with that bike too.


----------



## ian (Aug 15, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Maybe?  😂   Left pedal is left hand thread and right pedal is right hand thread.



Just tryin' to help.......


----------



## ian (Aug 15, 2021)

AmandaHSanDiego said:


> Of course it is...



Just trying to be helpful........


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 15, 2021)

ian said:


> Just trying to be helpful........



We know you were. 👍  Being polite and not insulting the posters knowledge is all a part of being helpful.


----------



## ian (Aug 15, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> We know you were. 👍  Being polite and not insulting the posters knowledge is all a part of being helpful.



I've learned a LOT in the short time since I joined TheCABE. I would still be riding my Free Spirit cruiser with out the knowledge and help given. I especially like the pictures........


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Wow you put some serious miles on those tires Mark! The new ones look good with that bike too.



This bike goes early, before 5AM often, handlin' whatever is on the trail.
"Preventative Maintenance" 
i need to do more....


----------



## ozzie (Aug 16, 2021)

I’ve been hanging out to find a classic usa bike in nice original condition and thanks to @Krakatoa that dream has become a reality. This awesome 53 Roadmaster was delivered at work today by Fedex. Classic American made bikes are not available in Australia and the three I already have were built up from frames. My first bike was a Roadmaster 10 speed some 40+ years ago although it was a  Roadmaster in name alone being made in Japan or Taiwan.

I have already thanked @Krakatoa but I would like you all to know the effort he put in preparing and cleaning the bike so it wouldn’t get held up by quarantine officials (they don’t like dirty old stuff downunder coming into the country). Amazingly Fedex didn’t even bother to inspect it. His expert packing also ensured the bike arrived in perfect condition.

This bike is in amazing condition for its age and according to the decal on the rear fender it seems to have come from Plattsburgh NY. He also had another in black from the same owner.

I just plan to reassemble it with most of the original parts with the exclusion of the wheels and front sprocket. The front rim was heavily rusted and I may get the original hubs laced to a set of period rims in the future. For the time being I have a friend spoking a new pair of classic style SE double wall alloy rims with a SA drum front hub (I ride in hilly areas) and Shimano heavy duty coaster. It is impossible to find a skip tooth chain here so I’ll convert it over to a regular 1/2" chain. I have a nos 52 wald front sprocket I bought some time ago in anticipation of finding a bike at a later date.

Once again thank you @Krakatoa for all you have done in making this happen. I would also like to thank @bobcycles for supplying the missing light. I’m going to ride the wheels off this thing!


----------



## ian (Aug 16, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> This bike goes early, before 5AM often, handlin' whatever is on the trail.
> "Preventative Maintenance"
> i need to do more....
> View attachment 1463429



Haha!! Looks like you have a couple of bunny rabbits photo bombing you!


----------



## ian (Aug 16, 2021)

ozzie said:


> I’ve been hanging out to find a classic usa bike in nice original condition and thanks to @Krakatoa that dream has become a reality. This awesome 53 Roadmaster was delivered at work today by Fedex. My first bike was a Roadmaster 10 speed some 40+ years ago although it was a  Roadmaster in name alone being made in Japan or Taiwan.
> 
> I have already thanked @Krakatoa but would like you all to know the effort he put in preparing and cleaning the bike so it wouldn’t get held up by quarantine officials (they don’t like dirty old stuff downunder coming into the country). Amazingly Fedex didn’t even bother to inspect it. His expert packing also ensured the bike arrived in perfect condition.
> 
> ...



WoW!!! I'll bet you're the envy of your 
'hood! That's a nice ride. Congratulations and send pics of you two out and about.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 17, 2021)

1952 wasp


----------



## ozzie (Aug 19, 2021)

I have been slowly reassembling the 53 Roadmaster i recently got. I have never had   a bike with so many poorly fitted factory parts. I read somewhere a while ago the quality of CWC bikes dropped after the AMF takeover but thought the quality issues didn’t happen until at least 56.

Upon removing the crank, the bottom bracket cups fell out of the frame. No big issue as I have fixed bikes with that problem before but not bikes that looked this clean and original. I cleaned the bearings, packed the cups with strips cut from a coke can and refitted them. No matter what i did I couldn’t get the crank to spin nice and discovered the left cone was spinning off centre. I’m not sure if it was the crank or cone.  I didn’t have another bottom bracket set for the factory crank so i tried a taiwanese dog leg crank and new Tange bottom bracket set. Problem sorted.

Next upon reassembling the headset I discovered the crown race was loose on the steerer tube. I couldn’t find the seat for the race so i removed the chrome crown and there it was. i decided to leave the cover off, grabbed a used Tange headset and got the fork to work perfectly.

Another surprising discovery was the factory wald stem that had an OD of 21.7mm v the 22.2 ID of the steerer tube and factory fork nut. I pulled a repop Schwinn razor stem from my parts pile which fitted snug and gave me some extra height to the handlebar. I’ll be on the lookout for a more period correct 
22.2 mm stem but this one will do for the time being.

My guess is the cosmetic aspects of this bike are so nicely preserved (check out the photos of the back of the chainguard and insides of the tank) because the original owner, some kid would have been so pissed off with the way it rode, the bike was parked a few years after he got it!

I’m sure once I go through it it will ride really nice. It sure looks cool and I’m having  a heap of fun putting it back together the right way.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 19, 2021)

Finally getting back to my 5 speed swap on my ‘39 DX! Got the rear wheel fit as well as the donor bike all torn down.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 19, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Decided my bobber 1940 Dx needed an original paint tank. Got most of the overpaint off. But couldn’t get it all without sacrificing what’s left of the original. I’m ok with the look. Now I just need to take it outside and get a better pic of it tomorrow
> View attachment 1462231
> 
> View attachment 1462232
> ...



Hats Off too you Jeff … You did a great job on the tank … Looks Good 👍👍


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 19, 2021)

nick tures said:


> 1952 wasp
> 
> View attachment 1464221



Looking good over there Nick 👍👍👍


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 19, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s! 
 Getting started on this 1946 b6!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 19, 2021)

Made some good progress today! Color sanded,clear coated, polished the head badge and cranks and sprocket. Cleaned and regreased the bearings and assembled what I could. Discovered that the forks and steer tube are prewar and won’t work so going to have to paint a correct set to match. Gotta love there’s still some traces of the red pin stripe left!


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 19, 2021)

1981 Cruiser


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 19, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> 1981 Cruiser
> View attachment 1465053
> View attachment 1465054



Is it staying in primer or is it getting painted?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 19, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good afternoon Caber’s!
> Getting started on this 1946 b6!
> 
> View attachment 1464995
> ...





Is that really a 1947 in disguise?   😜


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 19, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Is that really a 1947 in disguise?   😜



Quite possibly is. It’s a bit confusing because it has thin rear drop outs and the flat spot on the top tube like the 46’s!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 19, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Is that really a 1947 in disguise?   😜



I was hoping you would chime in on this one!


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 19, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Is it staying in primer or is it getting painted?



Tomorrow it's getting painted cobalt blue metallic


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 19, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> I was hoping you would chime in on this one! View attachment 1465058




I'm not really sure how all the old time experts date some of these early post war Schwinns but some things are definitely overlooked. Dating them all as 1946 using a few features doesn't seem to be realistic, at least to my eyes. And these so called 1946 features started and stopped when? Granted you can date a Schwinn by some of these features to an early post war bike, but exactly what year? In all my years in this hobby all the early post war bikes seem to be identified and said to be 1946 models and only a small handful as 1945 or 1947 models. If the serial prefix C is associated to 1946 then what prefix(s) is associated to the 47 models? On August 18th 1948 the serials start D92598 and 602,408 were produced that year. The 46 models had the prefix letters A and B along with three or four prewar letters. Hardly any early post war models are claimed to be a 1945 and a 1947 even though there were 486,793 pieces produced in 1947 compared to 302,071 made 1946. I see no possible way a frame with a C serial number could possibly be considered a 1946 even though it has some of the small details like a tapered stand or thin drop outs that are thought to be only on 1946 models. I have to believe that a piece with a C serial is actually a 1947 model.  😉


----------



## nick tures (Aug 19, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Looking good over there Nick 👍👍👍



thanks Bob !!


----------



## nick tures (Aug 19, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Made some good progress today! Color sanded,clear coated, polished the head badge and cranks and sprocket. Cleaned and regreased the bearings and assembled what I could. Discovered that the forks and steer tube are prewar and won’t work so going to have to paint a correct set to match. Gotta love there’s still some traces of the red pin stripe left!



looks good !!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 19, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I'm not really sure how all the old time experts date some of these early post war Schwinns but some things are definitely overlooked. Dating them all as 1946 using a few features doesn't seem to be realistic, at least to my eyes. And these so called 1946 features started and stopped when? Granted you can date a Schwinn by some of these features to an early post war bike, but exactly what year? In all my years in this hobby all the early post war bikes seem to be identified and said to be 1946 models and only a small handful as 1945 or 1947 models. If the serial prefix C is associated to 1946 then what prefix(s) is associated to the 47 models? On August 18th 1948 the serials start D92598 and 602,408 were produced that year. The 46 models had the prefix letters A and B along with three or four prewar letters. Hardly any early post war models are claimed to be a 1945 and a 1947 even though there were 486,793 pieces produced in 1947 compared to 302,071 made 1946. I see no possible way a frame with a C serial number could possibly be considered a 1946 even though it has some of the small details like a tapered stand or thin drop outs that are thought to be only on 1946 models. I have to believe that a piece with a C serial is actually a 1947 model.  😉



I couldn’t agree with you more! The 45 and 47’s didn’t just disappear! I haven’t been in this hobby for many years or even almost 4 decades like my friend who owns most of these early post war bikes I’ve been bringing back to life has. I must admit that after talking to a few other old timers in this hobby and telling them about that x frame 45 or this 47 I’m a bit gun shy to call them anything other than a 46! Very refreshing to actually hear someone else who’s been in this for along time and clearly knows his s*#t when it comes to identifying Schwinn’s stand up and say that! Really appreciate it!! Thank you!!


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 20, 2021)

Working on my 1981 Schwinn Cruiser finish coat .Good Times bike life


----------



## lordscool (Aug 20, 2021)

looks sweet


Rat Rod said:


> Working on my 1981 Schwinn Cruiser finish coat .Good Times bike life
> View attachment 1465293



Looks sweet!


----------



## Pondo (Aug 20, 2021)

I tore down the Raleigh Superbe for a complete cleaning and service. This one sat outside for many years but it’s mostly dry around here. New bearings and grease should have her in good shape again. This one is for my girlfriend to ride while I build her Newport.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 21, 2021)

picked up this colorflow the other day ,just finished it up !


----------



## ozzie (Aug 22, 2021)

A friend I made last year at the local bike store dropped off the rims today for my 53 Roadmaster. Double wall SE rims laced to a Shimano 110 coaster and SA front drum. I supplied the rims and hubs but he made my day when he said there was no charge for the spokes and labour.

I’ll try and get the bike done tomorrow.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 22, 2021)

rebuilt the Bendix hub in my B-6 yesterday. today am finishing up the front axle and taking it for a ride for the first time in who knows how many years.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 22, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> rebuilt the Bendix hub in my B-6 yesterday. today am finishing up the front axle and taking it for a ride for the first time in who knows how many years.
> 
> View attachment 1466376



That’s so awesome!! Can’t wait to see the whole thing!


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Aug 22, 2021)

Swapped out the Chinese made tires with some NOS Sears Allstate tires- just didn't seem right with the 48 star flag on the back to have something other than US made on my '48ish Schwinn...


----------



## lordscool (Aug 22, 2021)

Tank before and after


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 22, 2021)

1968 Schwinn Stingray Coppertone.

Worked on the bike today. Replaced the ripped seat from a local collector and tires. Knocked most of the rust off everything. Just need to clean up the pedals and bottom bracket then it will be ready to go.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 23, 2021)

Finished assembling the 53 Roadmaster I purchased from @Krakatoa recently.

Rides smooth and solid. I’ll need to fit a 48 tooth front sprocket and smaller rear to prevent the chain slapping on the chain guard. Yesterday I bought a 48t repop luxury liner sprocket for a regular 1/2 chain off ebay and i’ll swap it when it arrives. As much as i would have liked to retain the original skiptooth sprocket,  I couldn’t justify the cost of buying a nos chain for it which including shipping in Aussie dollars would be over $300.

I also need to make a longer seat post as I am 6’2. I removed the original saddle and fit a Brooks leather saddle from one of my other bikes as I can ride for hours on them.

I stored all the original parts I didn’t use in a box for the next owner.

Looking forward to putting some miles on it soon.


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 23, 2021)

Found a stem for my Phantom project. Cleaned the red and silver overspray off. Now I just need to mount it and the bars. Getting close to being a complete bike. Still need to find a saddle for it though.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 23, 2021)

Made a new longer post from 5/8” solid stainless bar. Its set up perfectly for me now. Will be taking it out for a spin if the rain holds. Once again thanks to @Krakatoa for making this happen.


----------



## Sven (Aug 24, 2021)

I have dismantled much of the '40 Western Flyer.  The seat has been stripped down and cleaned of most of the rust





The wheels taken down to the rims



As you can see, this bicycle was originally red. I can take the blue, but not the yellow scallops.
I tried using Goof Off to remove the blue paint. But the red paint was coming off as well.



The frame , forks and wheels will definitely be media blasted.
Powdercoat or paint?  🤔  That is the next decision.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Aug 24, 2021)

Sven said:


> I have dismantled much of the '40 Western Flyer.  The seat has been stripped down and cleaned of most of the rust
> View attachment 1467472View attachment 1467473
> The wheels taken down to the rims
> View attachment 1467471
> ...




How about a nice "wide latex brush"..........lol  😆😆😆


----------



## dasberger (Aug 24, 2021)

Finally found the time (and the August heat) to get the petrified OG tire back on my 1916 Iver Truss.  The tire was worked by the time I got the bike...






This thing was hard as a rock... 





Hit it with a lil' bit a dis....





And then into a black trash bag on the dash of the truck for an hour.  When I pulled the tire out it was like a wet noodle...  I can't believe how pliable it was.  I gave it a nice massage all the way around and then on to the wheel with some zip ties to hold it as it cools.  I assume it will get fairly solid once again.

Many thanks to @New Mexico Brant for the technique...  worked like a charm!


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 24, 2021)

1981 Schwinn


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 25, 2021)

1971 Sears Screamer Gremlin by Huffy.

Started getting this one cleaned up. Just a wash with soap, water and chrome polish.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Swapped a 'new' wheel in to the "Razesa" lo-pro pursuit special.
Campagnolo 'Shamal' 16 spoke.....


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 26, 2021)

I took the seat from a 56 Starlet to auto upholstery supply warehouse today and asked my old friend if he could come close. He came back with some vinyl top material.







I think this will pass.  I had to buy a minimum of 1/2 yard so I'll be able to practice.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 26, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> I took the seat from a 56 Starlet to auto upholstery supply warehouse today and asked my old friend if he could come close. He came back with some vinyl top material.View attachment 1468224
> 
> View attachment 1468225
> 
> I think this will pass.  I had to buy a minimum of 1/2 yard so I'll be able to practice.



Hi! I’ve done a bunch of seats in this last year. I’ve been using high density carpet padding for the cushions under the leather or vinyl in your case. It’s been working really well for recovering the bare pan. I like to use the pan as a template and pull the material up along the edges and trace it out with a sharpie. Then when you cut it out leave about a half inch (for the padding) to the sharpie line as you cut it out. Do the same with the vinyl only leave about an inch to an inch and a half to the sharpie line. I’m using high strength spray adhesive on the pan and back side of the padding. After letting the adhesive get tacky I’ll put the padding on and then trim off the excess. Pay extra attention to detail when your doing this because your vinyl will show everything! Put your vinyl in the sun and let it get warm. Once it’s warm out the spray adhesive on the padding and back of the vinyl and let it tack up. Put the vinyl ( tacky side up) flat on your work surface and carefully lower your pan dead center on the vinyl. It will stick as soon as it touches your vinyl! Work from the middle of the seat to the edges to get the wrinkles out. Then once you’ve got that done spray adhesive on the bottom edges of your pan. Don’t need to do the whole pan only about 1 inch to the edge. I like to start sticking it to the sides first. You’re going to have to hold it in place for a few moments to make sure it stays where you want it. Then I move to the back of the seat pinching the excess material together as I pull it tight over the edge of the pan equal amounts on each side. Repeating the process until your happy with it and put the bottom pan back over the edges. Hope this helps you get er done!


----------



## dasberger (Aug 26, 2021)

Guess this counts...  Got the 20" DX broken down and boxed up... ready to ship.  This one found an enthusiastic buyer across the pond.  I look forward to seeing what he does with it...


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 26, 2021)

I have a lot of work to do on the frame as well.  The Hippie that had the bike before me, repainted everything white then painted little red and blue stars on EVERYTHING.  I bought the bike cheap because it had a set of S7 rims and new tires on it and a very unique Schwinn rear rack.  Everything from here on out is gravy because $20 for a set of chrome S7 rims and new tires was worth the 70 mile round trip.  We'll see what becomes of this bike when I get


----------



## ian (Aug 26, 2021)

Just got this Firestone Super Cruiser off the Fedex truck. Thanks to @TheFizzer for packing it so well and sending it my direction.
Any idea about date of manufacture?
I'm definitely stoked to have this ride to put back together and get it rolling on the Riverwalk. I'll get more pics while I'm working on it.
No, I'm not gonna paint it!  😀


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 26, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> I have a lot of work to do on the frame as well.  The Hippie that had the bike before me, repainted everything white then painted little red and blue stars on EVERYTHING.  I bought the bike cheap because it had a set of S7 rims and new tires on it and a very unique Schwinn rear rack.  Everything from here on out is gravy because $20 for a set of chrome S7 rims and new tires was worth the 70 mile round trip.  We'll see what becomes of this bike when I get   View attachment 1468264



Here's a picture of the rack that came on the bike. First one I've seen. Holds a brief case as well as your books.


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 26, 2021)

ian said:


> Just got this Firestone Super Cruiser off the Fedex truck. Thanks to @TheFizzer for packing it so well and sending it my direction.
> Any idea about date of manufacture?
> I'm definitely stoked to have this ride to put back together and get it rolling on the Riverwalk. I'll get more pics while I'm working on it.
> No, I'm not gonna paint it!  😀
> ...



Nice, Ian! Can’t wait to see it with new shoes cruising down by the Columbia. Cool bike.👍😍


----------



## vincev (Aug 26, 2021)

If this were not a White Corvette I would have tossed in the dump.Every part was a chore to take off.The fork darts are barely visible unless you are 2  feet away,Took every part off ,cleaned the bearings,etc. Really getting to hate this bike.Hope to finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 26, 2021)

1981 Schwinn


----------



## ian (Aug 26, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> 1981 Schwinn
> View attachment 1468370



I'm liking that color. I had a '57 Chevy almost the same color when I was 17 years old. Wish I still had it.......


----------



## Pondo (Aug 26, 2021)

My new to me TOC Wolff



I couldn't resist a bit of a restyle



There's a little more here if interested:








						My TOC Wolff! | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Earlier this week an exiting package arrived at my girlfriend’s house.  I bought this Wolff as a project from @Barnegatbicycles a while ago. He really packed it up well.      Everything went together pretty easy. A pair of pedals borrowed from my Shelby and we had a rider.   It rides great and...




					thecabe.com


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 27, 2021)

Well, Here She Is!
Yes I said SHE! Most of you that know me, know I don't collect ladies Monarks. I wanted one special ladies Survivor to add to my collection! 1949 Ladies, Monark Super Deluxe Survivor, 2 tone aqua green, that features the 1 year only "Domed Trim" pedestal light. Just been wiped down, and US Chain repop tires. Will go great with my 1949 men's!


----------



## ian (Aug 27, 2021)

Cleaning the earwax outta the crusty crevices of the Firestone Super Cruiser. Surprisingly the parts are coming apart without any fuss. It's a great way to spend a rainy Friday.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2021)

ian said:


> It's a great way to spend a rainy Friday.



I wish we could get some of that down here in the Sierra about now!


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 27, 2021)

Got a kickstand on my 81 Schwinn


----------



## Sven (Aug 28, 2021)

I sanded the really rough parts of this Brooks B-72 saddle. Then I rubbed mink oil on the top and underside.  I did this about every two hours. It's getting there. I have never owned a Brooks before.  Might put it on my '72 Varsity.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 28, 2021)

Sven said:


> I sanded the really rough parts of this Brooks B-72 saddle. Then I rubbed mink oil on the top and underside.  I did this about every two hours. It's getting there. I have never owned a Brooks before.  Might put it on my '72 Varsity.
> View attachment 1468935



I have 3 Brooks B67 saddles and love everyone of them. Its important to tension them correctly.


----------



## ian (Aug 28, 2021)

Got a few more clumps of earwax offa the Firestone. Got it ( her/him? ) back together and ready to go to the Riverwalk in the morning. Coffee Girl here I come!


----------



## Pondo (Aug 29, 2021)

A little oxalic bath for the Superbe. Still need to polish things up but the chrome is looking good.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 29, 2021)

A stingray cleanup, Bontrager BMX rebuild, and GT Superlace wheel build.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 29, 2021)

Did a little color sanding and compound on my Zep tank . I believe I’m going to let it rest , then go back after it another day


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 30, 2021)

Sven said:


> I sanded the really rough parts of this Brooks B-72 saddle. Then I rubbed mink oil on the top and underside.




my brother used to put that stuff on his boots and stunk up the whole house. I called it stink oil.


----------



## lordscool (Aug 31, 2021)

1934 B10e Getting closer just a few more things. Thanks all whom i've gotten parts from on here. Most of what on this bike











needed a bunch of work, but that made it much more rewarding, and the prices were right.


----------



## David Francis (Sep 1, 2021)

Progress on the 1899 Model 6 Massey Harris


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 1, 2021)

Schwinn 70s Fair Lady gets fenders and a bike Bell Good Times bike life happy day


----------



## Jollyride (Sep 3, 2021)

Finally finished this girls 30s Rollfast , the stem was frozen in to steerer tube for several months.

Tires can be a pain outside of the standard 26x2.125 or 28 inch.

Has 26x 1 3/8 Schwalbe Delta Cruisers not available in the non reflex, not a huge reflective fan, however they make very solid tubes and tyres!

Everyone have a beautiful Labor Day weekend!!!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Sep 3, 2021)

Jollyride said:


> Finally finished this girls 30s Rollfast , the stem was frozen in to steerer tube for several months.
> 
> Tires can be a pain outside of the standard 26x2.125 or 28 inch.
> 
> ...




Fabulous patina............!!


----------



## palepainter (Sep 3, 2021)

Painted up another x53, soon to be a Klunker With some modern drive train.


----------



## lordscool (Sep 3, 2021)

Almost complete, did every part of it with the good Lords help.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 3, 2021)

Working on my friend’s 46 DX. It’s such an incredibly clean bike but needed all bearings serviced, old hardened grease replaced.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 4, 2021)

A mate picked up this '97 Columbia frame a while ago on ebay but lost interest in it. I swapped another bike for it and slammed it together with parts I had in the garage to see if I would like riding it. It surprised me how comfortable it felt, most likely helped by the longer seat post, tall stem and swept back bars.

I recently bought some NOS parts from Bike Mike to get it back to original as best as possible. I had to shorten the fork and cut some extra thread as it was from the lady's version. I also fitted the stock crank and chainwheel.  I had a problem with the crank binding and discovered the right side bearing shell had a bulge and split in it. I knocked it out and found the welds on the chain stays were interfering with the shell so I ground it smooth and fitted a new bottom bracket kit. All good now.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 4, 2021)

1970s Iverson Charger 5 speed stick shift put back together as received from a pile of parts.

Will be for sale at upcoming local SE PA swap meets. No shipping.


----------



## palepainter (Sep 4, 2021)

I finished up my X53 Klunk today.  Did 20 plus miles on her today. I have to find a set of cruiser bars that will fit though the Girvin stem.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 4, 2021)

I couldn’t source the correct truss rods for the ‘97 Columbia so i pulled a set from a lady’s Elgin fork I had and reshaped them to fit.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Sep 4, 2021)

ozzie said:


> A mate picked up this '97 Columbia frame a while ago on ebay but lost interest in it. I swapped another bike for it and slammed it together with parts I had in the garage to see if I would like riding it. It surprised me how comfortable it felt, most likely helped by the longer seat post, tall stem and swept back bars.
> 
> I recently bought some NOS parts from Bike Mike to get it back to original as best as possible. I had to shorten the fork and cut some extra thread as it was from the lady's version. I also fitted the stock crank and chainwheel.  I had a problem with the crank binding and discovered the right side bearing shell had a bulge and split in it. I knocked it out and found the welds on the chain stays were interfering with the shell so I ground it smooth and fitted a new bottom bracket kit. All good now.
> View attachment 1472063
> ...



Looks sweet Ozzie!! Was this the bent bike!?!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Sep 4, 2021)

Good evening Caber’s! 
 A friend gave me this 95 Schwinn cruiser frame. It had holes drilled in the frame from someone mounting a motor on it. I have an early post war dx with holes drilled in it so I thought that I would practice on the 95 and see how well I could do. Turned out really sweet so I feel confident about that early post war repair now.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 4, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Looks sweet Ozzie!! Was this the bent bike!?!



Yes mate. Got a swag of parts from Bike Mike. Most of the pressed metal parts are unpainted except the fenders which are blue so I am going to paint them red. I will probably not fit the tank and rack for now.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 4, 2021)

tried to build a wheel today for my 1950 Schwinn Traveler by memory and failed. I need a refresher course on You Tube, but my computer was annoyingly slow so I stopped and did other things. cleaned out my paint cabinet that hasn't been used in years and found stencils for a Schwinn Cantilever frame with the Rams horns. I bet I bought those 20 years ago.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 5, 2021)

Actually not working on these just today but for a couple of days. These are the ones I ride the most along with the 41 Westfield so have been wiping down the metal, oiling hubs and seat springs, checking tire pressure, checking bolts and screws, polishing chrome and cleaning chains. I also used an old pair of blue Hunt Wilde grips that replaced the smaller white ones on the 51 Lady Shelby.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 5, 2021)

Changed the tires to original Gillette Ambassadors.


----------



## Jollyride (Sep 5, 2021)

palepainter said:


> I finished up my X53 Klunk today.  Did 20 plus miles on her today. I have to find a set of cruiser bars that will fit though the Girvin stem.
> 
> View attachment 1472610
> 
> ...



Wow sick Girvin fork!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 7, 2021)

Giving the Alexander Rocket some love!  I changed out the bars to crusty Torrington Dallas bars; In the two known original period images of these, Alexander used said bars.  I also added a John Alexander flashlight holder.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 7, 2021)

I got a banana seat at a swap last weekend and mocked it up on my recently found JC Piggins. Wiped down the show side with an oily rag then a less oily rag for a glimpse of the future when this Pig Bike gets built up.



Then found some black adult grips...



Raised the seat...




Think it's headed in the right direction. Rear fender will be bobbed to match the front & fattest tires I can stuff under the fenders. Should have room for a 24"x2.5" out back & 24"x2" up front. 🤓 We'll see what happens when I get the time to build it!


----------



## Sven (Sep 7, 2021)

A whole lot of sanding, burning and priming on parts for my 1940 Western Flyer. 



I bought the fenders knowing bout the tar build up . This is the rear fender that still needs more sanding and attention.  



Fender brace received an alcohol flame treatment to soften the tar. Afterwards rust removal and some polishing.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Sep 7, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I got a banana seat at a swap last weekend and mocked it up on my recently found JC Piggins. Wiped down the show side with an oily rag then a less oily rag for a glimpse of the future when this Pig Bike gets built up.View attachment 1474211
> 
> Then found some black adult grips...View attachment 1474212
> 
> ...



Good morning!
  I gotta say that I’ve never been a fan of this style but….Dam! I like this bike!! Photo #2 is the direction I like the best! I like the long rear fender!! I say keep it long and stuff the fattest tire possible in it and go with a skinny tire in the front!! Maybe a set of black wall tires with a red pin stripe on em!! Keep on monkeyin with it! Lol


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 7, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning!
> I gotta say that I’ve never been a fan of this style but….Dam! I like this bike!! Photo #2 is the direction I like the best! I like the long rear fender!! I say keep it long and stuff the fattest tire possible in it and go with a skinny tire in the front!! Maybe a set of black wall tires with a red pin stripe on em!! Keep on monkeyin with it! Lol





Agreed with pic #2 and blackwall tires! I don't typically do whitewalls or colored tires. Fender will be chopped to fit larger diameter fat tire & balance with the front. Or go fenderless but have another bike for the fenderless look.....


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Sep 7, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Agreed with pic #2 and blackwall tires! I don't typically do whitewalls or colored tires. Fender will be chopped to fit larger diameter fat tire & balance with the front. Or go fenderless but have another bike for the fenderless look.....



I was thinking more like this type of tire.


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 7, 2021)

Cleaning and some touch up paint on a head badge today.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 7, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> I was thinking more like this type of tire.
> 
> View attachment 1474286





The tires I have in mind will require ME to do the redline.... 😉


Love your handle by the way. Reminds me of a Brady Bunch episode. 🙂


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 7, 2021)

My brother's bike better Hardware on the seat. easy fix, love your life, work hard play harder bike life see you around.


----------



## p51mustang55 (Sep 7, 2021)

Installed a New Departure 2 speed on my 1941 Schwinn DX. What a great add on. Wish all my bikes had this. Looks and works great.


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 8, 2021)

Fairlady get a Cali plate


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 9, 2021)

New headlight, rack and trunk bag for the Heavy Duti yesterday.


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 9, 2021)

Added a heavy duty spring to my springer, and a Miller side stand to my 1941 Dx. Getting close to becoming a rider


----------



## ozzie (Sep 12, 2021)

Went to fit the chain on the repop Columbia and discovered a 1/2 x 1/8 chain is too narrow. Scoured the inter web and found a 3/16” wide chain at a decent price. First bike I have worked on with an extra thick front sprocket.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 12, 2021)

put ripped red grips on a 24" Schwinn.


----------



## Sven (Sep 14, 2021)

Problem:



Not the solution.
  Found this tube patch kit in my tool drawer.  The tube of rubber cement has tried up. My dad bought this kit only in May ......1983.


After resorting to a new patch kit the tube was repaired and ready to go on the Corvette.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Sep 14, 2021)

Good morning Caber’s!
Put some knuckle guards and a Arlen Ness mirror on the 96 dyno coaster


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 14, 2021)

No bikes but working on framing bicycle related material:


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Sep 14, 2021)

I finally got to buy my brothers 1979 Pro Cruiser.The tires aired up fine. I oiled the rusty chain and it broke. I installed a N.O.S. chain and went for a test ride to the local watering hole in town. Look at the price $3.98 in 1985.
The local watering hole. You guys thought it’d be a bar!! Right?
Just kidding. Test ride almost complete.
Mission accomplished! Test ride complete!


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 14, 2021)

1978 Schwinn HEAVY DUTI clean regrease


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 15, 2021)

All fixed up and ready to go!

1971 Sears Screamer Gremlin


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 15, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> All fixed up and ready to go!
> 
> 1971 Sears Screamer Gremlin
> 
> ...



There's a Huffy Liquidator on the Baltimore Craigslist that looks okay. It's going for 60 bucks. I'd go after it but I learned from my chopper and my Stingray that I'm just too tall.


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 15, 2021)

I put together last week’s find. Rides nice for a 1941 DX. I guess I need to find a tank, rack, and chain guard! It never seems to end, but that’s the game we play! Our puzzle pieces aren’t on the family room floor…they’re all over the world!


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 16, 2021)

Re-worked on…and changed out the rack and chain guard that came with the bicycle to what I had on-hand.


Before









After


----------



## ozzie (Sep 17, 2021)

Still working on the ‘97 Columbia.  Modified and painted a set of lady’s model truss rods a few days ago. 

I also rubbed back the blue fenders which will be painted red with ivory detail but they needed a coat of sandable primer over the existing stripes to smooth them out.

Also pulled this chainguard from my pile which may be prewar Columbia or aftermarket for paint. I have a unpainted original guard but prefer this one.


----------



## JRE (Sep 17, 2021)

Just got this Shelby yesterday. Needed a bunch of stuff tightened and adjusted. Still need to pull the crank out and repack the bearings


----------



## JRE (Sep 17, 2021)

JRE said:


> Just got this Shelby yesterday. Needed a bunch of stuff tightened and adjusted. Still need to pull the crank out and repack


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 17, 2021)

This one still needs a lot of work. I put on some tires and tubes, terrible brake pads to help clean up the rims, lubed some moving parts. Anyway I was able to at least ride in the driveway before summer ends


----------



## nick tures (Sep 17, 2021)

did a oa bath on a chrome sears spyder, still need to clean and polish parts but it came out good !!


----------



## ozzie (Sep 18, 2021)

Got the chain guard painted and fitted on the ‘97 Columbia. I’m pleased with the way this one is turning out as I started with a bare, bent frame I pretty much got in a swap. Fenders are next.




Also fitted a 48t front chainwheel from a repop luxury liner to the ‘53 Roadmaster which enabled me to run the chainguard.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 18, 2021)

Reviving a Sky Blue Fenderless 5-speed 71 Stingray.


----------



## nick tures (Sep 18, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Reviving a Sky Blue Fenderless 5-speed 71 Stingray.
> 
> View attachment 1480411
> 
> very nice !!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 19, 2021)

1970 Schwinn Stingray all original right down to the 1970 dated Schwinn tires....


----------



## nick tures (Sep 19, 2021)

nick tures said:


> did a oa bath on a chrome sears spyder, still need to clean and polish parts but it came out good !!
> 
> View attachment 1480385
> 
> View attachment 1480386




Still got to polish a bit more and get grease off were the crank goes, but its coming back nice !!


----------



## Sven (Sep 20, 2021)

1937 CWC girl's 26 inch.




Dismantled the girl today.



Revealed some interesting things.  The fork does not seem to match up with  the fenders indentations. The paint on the fork isn't as crusty as the rest of the bike.


 the frame color was green at one time.


Can someone tell me what this is for? A piece of metal welded to the down tube.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Sep 20, 2021)

Sven said:


> 1937 CWC girl's 26 inch.
> View attachment 1481778
> Dismantled the girl today.
> View attachment 1481779
> ...



Here’s a photo of a CWC girls bike that I parted out. The frame had been welded back together at the bb and was not straight. Your fender brackets look Schwinn to me. As for the metal on the bottom tube hard to say but looks like something was mounted to it at some point. I don’t remember what year mine was exactly but I wanna say early 50’s


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2021)

The welded metal bracket is for a fork lock ( factory option ), that's why the fork does no watch, somebody robbed the lock & matching notched fork.


----------



## Sven (Sep 20, 2021)

mrg said:


> The welded metal bracket is for a fork lock ( factory option ), that's why the fork does no watch, somebody robbed the lock & matching notched fork.






Oh well, I guess for $25 I wasn't gonna get an unmolested gem.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 22, 2021)

I bought a Campus Green 68 middleweight frame and fork at a swap meet last Saturday. Traded a blue chain guard for a Campus Green one.  Pulled the seat, seat post, fenders, handlebars, crank, and stem from things I was trying to sell and brought everything home, cleaned and assembled them.  The wheels are to a different bike while I lace a coaster brake into a rim and look for another tire to match the one Westwind blackwall that I have.  $20 for the frame and fork, everything else I had.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 22, 2021)

Been cleaning up and digging out parts from my stash to put my new Sidewinder together. Really excited about this bike.

Parted out an 80’s ladies cruiser supreme that had this badge on it. Used the neck off that bike too. Fork I picked up outta my buddies scrap pile. Headset came from a riding breeze tonight. Bars are a swap meet find pair of dirt bike bars.

Biggest question now is brakes. I don’t have calipers for it… And I’m not sure what I’m gonna do for a seat yet.

White Giant in the background is donating its Araya wheels. Maybe brake levers too.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 23, 2021)

Gave Slugo a new look today, black wheels and a new whitewall on the rear. This bike was meant to be a hillbilly hotrod.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 24, 2021)

Fitted a higher handlebar to the ‘53 Roadmaster to help with my bad neck and to allow me to climb hills. Also fitted the original Wald stem and a fork nut of the correct size. The ID of the factory nut measured over 23mm while the stem Is 22mm. 


With previously fitted bar and Schwinn stem.



With Electra Attitude bar and factory Wald stem.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 24, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Fitted a higher handlebar to the ‘53 Roadmaster to help with my bad neck and to allow me to climb hills. Also fitted the original Wald stem and a fork nut of the correct size. The ID of the factory nut measured over 23mm while the stem Is 22mm. View attachment 1483735
> With previously fitted bar and Schwinn stem.
> View attachment 1483736
> With Electra Attitude bar and factory Wald stem.



I like those bars! Gonna have to jot that down.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 24, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> I like those bars! Gonna have to jot that down.



Not easy to find in chrome. The ones I have I pulled off an Electra Straight 8. The same bar in black is available from Trek dealers. I have them on 3 other bikes. Alternatively you could try the McCaskey Tiller bars sold by the cabe founder.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 24, 2021)

Got some more done on the Sidewinder last night. Wheels and brake levers off the donor bike. Tires robbed from one of my wife’s bikes that she’s done with. Pulled the crank and derailers to clean them up. Looks like a bike now! Super excited!


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 24, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Not easy to find in chrome. The ones I have I pulled off an Electra Straight 8. The same bar in black is available from Trek dealers. I have them on 3 other bikes. Alternatively you could try the McCaskey Tiller bars sold by the cabe founder. View attachment 1483739
> View attachment 1483740
> 
> 
> ...



I was just reading about those last night! Thanks for the info!


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 24, 2021)

Day off work and a few minutes spare time this morning before the day’s activities commence. Pulled a Brooks B17 from my stash and sooper kool Hunt Wild grips. The only thing I’ll probably have to buy new is brake calipers and some more yellow cable. So far it sits really well. Super comfy.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 24, 2021)

Swap meet find today. Have always regretted selling my runabout… I can’t afford another one…

So my poor man’s runabout. 15 min transformation, just gotta clean it up, service it, install a longer crank and change a few parts out. Shall be fun.


----------



## nick tures (Sep 24, 2021)

my dad had some car parts sand blasted today so i got my schwinn stingray midget done, and my buddy @Cooper S.  41 dx done to  mines heading to paint soon !!


----------



## vince72 (Sep 24, 2021)

Installed high bars on the spitfire today. I have a 4 reflector rear rack but did not have the proper hardware to install it tonight. Heading to home depot in the morning for longer bolts so I can install the rack. Next is making the fenders got tighter or replace them?


----------



## Sven (Sep 25, 2021)

I scrapped about 95% of the paint off  the '40 WF frame. The putty knife  was the most effective. Getting late,  I'll sand and prime it tomorrow.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 25, 2021)

Got my Sidewinder project riding, took a break from that for awhile because I was getting frustrated with the brakes… Worked on the mini-ray while I stepped away. Swapped the rear sprocket to a 16 tooth. Also installed a longer crank and some exerciser seat post and neck bolts.

Sidewinder just needs some tuning. Can’t wait to get it out for a long ride.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 26, 2021)

1937 LWB colson
picked this up wensday after @bikewhorder posted it ,it was for sale on facebook marketplace.
.he told me this bike has been chained to that fence for 25 years.just need a
chain and front fender and its back on the road.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 26, 2021)

What stem is that?  I can't say I've seen one like that before.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 26, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> What stem is that?  I can't say I've seen one like that before



havent seen one like that either,maybe the colson experts have an answer @fordmike65


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 26, 2021)

had 2 parts bikes, and now I have 1 bike, a girls frame, and a few parts left over. 

1953 Frame. 1950 wheels. 70's tires I thought would be good are not as good as I thought .... just bought a "New World" decal set here for half price for these parts..  thinking of aluminum wheels and black paint. I have a crank and gear with VERY NICE chrome for the project.

going for a ride to see if the tires blow up.


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 28, 2021)

Water slide looking good, love your life


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 28, 2021)

New tires put on! Also thinking of taking the front fender off just for giggles.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 29, 2021)

pulled two bicycles out from their boxes........gooder than house projects ...eh!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Sep 29, 2021)

Good morning Caber’s! 
 Been making some progress this week on this 47 Schwinn. I’ve looked at this bike a hundred times and couldn’t put my finger on why it looked different to me until this morning! This frame only has two top spears painted on it! Has anyone else seen this before? All my other post war bikes have 3 top spears.


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 29, 2021)

The fender skirts are in primer. Baby steps


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Sep 30, 2021)

Good evening Caber’s! 
 Made a bit more progress today on the 47. Still need to put the black paint on the tank and decal and clear coat on the gauge and a few other details but couldn’t wait to get a feel for what it’s going to look like done!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 1, 2021)

Hobo Bill said:


> pulled two bicycles out from their boxes........gooder than house projects ...eh!!
> 
> View attachment 1486858
> 
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## Mrjason5135 (Oct 1, 2021)

All very cool bikes


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 1, 2021)

Mrjason5135 said:


> All very cool bikes



I know! These guys put together some really neat stuff. The best part is that they will turn around and ride them all the time too.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 1, 2021)

I did some minor tweaks on this today.  Really trying to get my head around how clean should go on this bike.  It was absolutely filthy when I picked this up; the fenders and frame are still really dirty.


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 1, 2021)

added some chain-link


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 1, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> added some chain-link
> View attachment 1488045
> View attachment 1488046




Love the color combo..!!


----------



## eeyore5588 (Oct 1, 2021)

Trying to piece her back together from some parts I picked up today.  Got fenders as well. Wrong crank but got one coming. She'll match my men's green 53.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 2, 2021)

Went to the swap meet in Stockton today and scored some sweet parts for the 46 today! What an amazing vintage bike swap meet and store Jim has!


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 2, 2021)

Started work on the 37 DX. Cleaned up a D model hub and laced it into a rim. Got the front hub serviced too.


----------



## Sven (Oct 3, 2021)

Did some  wet sanding on the clear coat on the front wheel. The 19mm (3/4 inch) came in so I elected to lace it up.



My first cross 4 lace up. It went better than I thought. Oh,  I did have a few minor screw ups.  But they were easily corrected.
I even got the valve hole spoke arrangement correct the first time.



I have laced it , over, over, over. Under. This is how it was laced originally 


*Question....
Should I keep it 3 overs and an under or have all overs? 
I thought the under lacing made the wheel stronger.🤔
Thanks *


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 3, 2021)

Put a Springer front fork on my '61 Corvette a few weeks ago. Liking the way it looks and rides. So it will stay for a while. Rebuilt and regreased then installed it back on. Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Oct 3, 2021)

@Sven ~~~  I stopped the over/under lacing to stop spoke noise. Not sure it makes a difference if you weave them.
@Porkchop & Applesauce ~~~~~Never have been a fan of whitewalls on ballooners, but the wheels on your brown/chrome Schwinn fit the bike nicely!🙂


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 3, 2021)

Picked up a big 12 tooth model M hub a few weeks back at a swap meet. I’d never seen one this big and I had plans for it… Executed that this morning.

The last time I rode my ‘33, I hated it. I turned around and went home to swap bikes so I could continue my ride. So I thought maybe a little bit of a gear change will change that. Went from 10 to 12 teeth on the rear. I like it so far, but need to get it out on the road to see!

This was a two-fer, I left the hub shell and just swapped all the innards. The brakes were HORRIBLE with the old setup too. Now it actually brakes without having to stand on it!


----------



## Quakertownrich (Oct 3, 2021)

'74 Schwinn Sports Tourer- Opaque Red. Frame needs wetsanding once touchups have dried a few days. Then polishing/waxing before assembly.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 3, 2021)

When I got this bike it had no front brake but there was a mark left by the porkchop mount strap.......so I had to find a 1937-9 front drum brake with just the right amount of patina and have it laced up by Master Wheel Builder Gary Quail of Santa Cruz. Gary's work is beyond awesome and he has been doing all my wheels for over 40 years. Had to take a ride now that its back to original configuration! 1939 Schwinn BA97 badged as Henderson


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 3, 2021)

Good morning Caner’s! 
 You all are doing some SWEET work! Love to see some before and after photos of your bikes! Here’s my 46 on the day I bought it and the way it is today!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 3, 2021)

Here’s my 34 true value hardware store before and after


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 4, 2021)

It's not an old bike, it's working on being sort of cool. Getting these chrome fenders on my son's Santa Fe was a tougher job than I anticipated! It's not even done. Gotta try to make it more even.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 4, 2021)

BF Goodrich badged DX basket case.

I bought this all apart, as you see it, missing parts. I have a wanted post for chainguard and truss rods.
Serial # F158129 on bottom bracket


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 4, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> BF Goodrich badged DX basket case.
> 
> I bought this all apart, as you see it, missing parts. I have a wanted post for chainguard and truss rods.
> Serial # F158129 on bottom bracket
> ...



@Cruiserdude94 has a sweet OG paint Meteor guard.


----------



## ian (Oct 4, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> added some chain-link
> View attachment 1488045
> View attachment 1488046



I'm likin' that color!


----------



## JRE (Oct 4, 2021)

Got home with my Shelby I drove 11 hrs one way to get and put it together this morning


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 5, 2021)

I recently got this bike from cr250mark here on the cabe.  I always have wanted a 2 tone green bike and this one will work for now.  It is a winte


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 5, 2021)

Winter project and will take lots of elbow grease to complete.  So far with just rubbing compound the colors are starting to come out!  So far so good!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 5, 2021)

mocked this up. 1948 Huffman, found these Monark fenders and the swap last week, if it looks like 2 rear fenders that is because you have no imagination. red fender will be extended with the front of the black fender, black fender will be made into a front fender. fork is a bit bent, but I will probably put some sort of funky and cheap springer on it.... may give the frame a bit of a slice and dice with a bit more rake and lower. finding these fenders was the only real plan so far. these have to be the coolest fat tire fenders ever made.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 5, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> mocked this up. 1948 Huffman, found these Monark fenders and the swap last week, if it looks like 2 rear fenders that is because you have no imagination. red fender will be extended with the front of the black fender, black fender will be made into a front fender. fork is a bit bent, but I will probably put some sort of funky and cheap springer on it.... may give the frame a bit of a slice and dice with a bit more rake and lower. finding these fenders was the only real plan so far. these have to be the coolest fat tire fenders ever made.
> 
> View attachment 1490431



How’s the 46 cantilever coming?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 5, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> How’s the 46 cantilever coming?



did all the bearings and Evaporusted the chain and chrome parts, rebuilt the hub and put tubes and my old mountain bike tires on it. it is a riding stopping bike now and I'm going to leave it for a while other than swapping out the tires. trying to get everything I have up on two wheels. even built my two lightweight parts bikes into one.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 5, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> did all the bearings and Evaporusted the chain and chrome parts, rebuilt the hub and put tubes and my old mountain bike tires on it. it is a riding stopping bike now and I'm going to leave it for a while other than swapping out the tires. trying to get everything I have up on two wheels. even built my two lightweight parts bikes into one.



That’s awesome! I can totally understand making them all riders before making em nice! I have a very early post war dx that I am collecting parts for. It’s currently a rider now just need to find a guard for it. It’s a crappie repaint and has holes in the frame so it’s going to be some work!


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 5, 2021)

Sven said:


> Did some  wet sanding on the clear coat on the front wheel. The 19mm (3/4 inch) came in so I elected to lace it up.
> View attachment 1489140
> My first cross 4 lace up. It went better than I thought. Oh,  I did have a few minor screw ups.  But they were easily corrected.
> I even got the valve hole spoke arrangement correct the first time.
> ...



I have taken apart a few four cross wheels (Schwinn S2) that are factory laced four overs; not three overs and one under.  With one under your wheel is probably a little stronger but you have to ask yourself how much do I ride it and what kind of stresses am I putting on the wheel?


----------



## palepainter (Oct 6, 2021)

Working on a new klunker.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 6, 2021)

I laced up an S7 rim today (3 cross) and put together a Bendix red band from different hubs and internals. The dust cap that covers the bearings on the brake arm side is too wide to let me snug the brake arm against the anchor end expander. Is there more than one size of dust cap or did I assemble something wrong.  I assembled and installed the completed wheel in the frame without the dust cap and the brakes work fine but in use it’s gonna’ get dirty. What’s a body to do?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 7, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> I laced up an S7 rim today (3 cross) and put together a Bendix red band from different hubs and internals. The dust cap that covers the bearings on the brake arm side is too wide to let me snug the brake arm against the anchor end expander. Is there more than one size of dust cap or did I assemble something wrong.  I assembled and installed the completed wheel in the frame without the dust cap and the brakes work fine but in use it’s gonna’ get dirty. What’s a body to do?



Yes 2 different size dust caps


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 7, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes 2 different size dust caps



Thanks, that's what I figured.  Anyone have the smaller of the two for sale, trade,or barter?  Send a PM to me if you can help. 
Thanks in advance, Ed


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 8, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> BF Goodrich badged DX basket case.
> 
> I bought this all apart, as you see it, missing parts. I have a wanted post for chainguard and truss rods.
> Serial # F158129 on bottom bracket
> ...



Getting it all cleaned up and gathering missing parts.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello @ Todos.!!

Wax on.!!

Wax.off.!! LOVE THIS (1)...
  👍 😍  🥰 👍




Stay Safe With Family.!! & Friends.!!
             👍🤝👍


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 8, 2021)

Transformed this 54 CWC Western Flyer into something better..,


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 8, 2021)

On my white Cruiser single-speed conversion...swapped bars to SE Big Honkin' bars, new star grips, & the "new" sprocket special thanks to Eric, 
@Mr. Monkeyarms 's generosity! Thanks Brotha!


----------



## ozzie (Oct 8, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Transformed this 54 CWC Western Flyer into something better..,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome work mate. You have one very cool ride there.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 8, 2021)

Before and After so far Elgin Orile .


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 9, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> On my white Cruiser single-speed conversion...swapped bars to SE Big Honkin' bars, new star grips, & the "new" sprocket special thanks to Eric,
> @Mr. Monkeyarms 's generosity! Thanks Brotha!
> 
> View attachment 1492440
> ...





Looks great Lars!  😎  😎 

Looks like a blast to ride as well. Love the bars.....Enjoy!


----------



## palepainter (Oct 9, 2021)

present project in progress.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 10, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> Getting it all cleaned up and gathering missing parts.
> 
> View attachment 1492234



Took the funky BF Goodrich "Standard" balloon tire off the S-2 rim and found the BF Goodrich inner tube still inside. A previous owner re-painted the whitewalls - white?!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 11, 2021)

Finally have time to finish polishing parts, frame & fork for this Mizutani Super Seraph. Mounted hammered fenders & have a couple hours of fine tuning to get 'em as good as possible.


----------



## bthoff (Oct 11, 2021)

I started on my first Sturmey Archer AW hub (1974) overhaul. Felt gritty to turn and the build I am working on is for my son, so I wanted to make double sure it's a good smooth hub. 

Also de-rusted and polished the handlebar, stem and rims. All for a resto mod of a Raleigh Sports that, hopefully, will be very cool.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 12, 2021)

I finished installing a horn in this canti tank and wiring the light and horn. LED bulb for brightness. Much thanks to @bobcycles, @onecatahula, and @Dave K for guidance! What a great bike community we have!


----------



## ian (Oct 12, 2021)

OldSkipTooth said:


> I finished installing a horn in this canti tank and wiring the light and horn. LED bulb for brightness.
> View attachment 1494924View attachment 1494933View attachment 1494943



Where did you source the fabric coated wire?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 12, 2021)

The wire is all old wire, but there is a source on EBay for vintage looking cloth wire. The Gavit 22 gauge looks very convincing, just dirty it up a bit!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/GAVITT-22-...re-tinned-NEW-/283360656256?campid=5335809022
here’s the Gavit on my Dayton


----------



## palepainter (Oct 12, 2021)

This afternoon’s parts bash.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 13, 2021)

Got the hammered Velo Orange aluminum fenders dialed in on the Mizutani. Bars and stem minimally inserted( 🤭  🤭 ) to make it easier to wheel around between assembly sessions.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 14, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Got the hammered Velo Orange aluminum fenders dialed in on the Mizutani. Bars and stem minimally inserted( 🤭  🤭 ) to make it easier to wheel around between assembly sessions. View attachment 1495476
> 
> View attachment 1495480
> 
> View attachment 1495486



Love that colour!


----------



## Sven (Oct 14, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Love that colour!



I second that!


----------



## Robinson (Oct 14, 2021)

Today working on it


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 14, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Love that colour!






Sven said:


> I second that!





It is an interesting color. More pink in the sun, more purple in low light. Wait until you see this thing in the sun when it's finished! 😜


----------



## palepainter (Oct 14, 2021)

This morning, a chilly ride.  But at least I can tell how fast I’m going now with my Speedo on Higginstein. Now I can calculate wind chill.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 14, 2021)

tanksalot said:


> Before and After so far Elgin Orile .
> 
> View attachment 1492516
> 
> ...



Looks pretty sweet. Great job cleaning it up


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 14, 2021)

Finally got a better drop center front wheel candidate for the 36 crusty Huffy. (thanks @palepainter!) It will replace the red/white one on there now. Had to wire wheel it a bit then rust it up over the last couple days, then hit it with some old used grease/WD-40 combo to help match the darker color. I'll probably finish it with a matte clear coat so that it doesn't rub off. The bike will be pretty much finished after this.


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 14, 2021)

The pieces are painted and doing a little more curing in the sun.
Wish me luck on the finished product!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 16, 2021)

Assembled more parts and more assembly of the Mizutani.....











Was hoping to have it complete today but need some misc. hardware before running cables/housing & bar tape. 🙄 
Worked up an appetite so ran & got a couple hotdogs from Marco's!




Hot dog wrapped in bacon, grilled on the skillet with mustard, ketchup, mayo, onions, pinto beans, cheese & tomato with marinated grilled chiles on the side. In the top 3 hotdogs I've ever had!🤓


----------



## ozzie (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Assembled more parts and more assembly of the Mizutani.....View attachment 1497031
> 
> View attachment 1497032
> 
> ...



Stunning bike!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 16, 2021)

Thank you @ozzie ! Here's a sneak peek in the sun for you, @Sven @ian & @dnc1 !


----------



## Oilit (Oct 16, 2021)

Nice weather today, so I started cleaning up a 1957 Roadmaster Flying Falcon I've had for a year or so. It could be tedious, but there's satisfaction in getting the chrome to shine again, especially when it hasn't been cleaned in probably 50 years. I didn't get it finished, but at least it's a start.


----------



## palepainter (Oct 16, 2021)

Wheeled out the dents in the original jet flow fenders I had lying around.  Chrome is ….well…nonexistent for the most part.  😀.  But waiting on 2.125 Carlisle tires to fill some spaces.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 16, 2021)

well it's a Schwinn, and has a chain and pedals ... worked on cleaning this so I can sell it. 

worked on 3 of those machines that use water activated tape for C-list as well... they are definitely NOT bikes.


----------



## Sven (Oct 17, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thank you @ozzie ! Here's a sneak peek in the sun for you, @Sven @ian & @dnc1 !


----------



## ozzie (Oct 17, 2021)

I prepared the fenders for my ‘97 Columbia. I found a pair of blue ones with really rough pinstriping. Sanded the pinstriping smooth and sprayed them with putty primer.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 17, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thank you @ozzie ! Here's a sneak peek in the sun for you, @Sven @ian & @dnc1 !
> 
> View attachment 1497042
> 
> ...



It's even better in the sunshine!


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 17, 2021)

Finally got around working on the 42 Elgin again. Took the bearings out of the bottom bracket for the pedals due to rust. Hopefully will find replacements and keep moving forward.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 17, 2021)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1497199






dnc1 said:


> It's even better in the sunshine!




Thank you! These pics don't do it justice really. The paint actually kind of glows in the sun. Will get better pics when finished. Hopefully the new owner will like it, whomever that may be. 🤓


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 17, 2021)

BRad90 said:


> Finally got around working on the 42 Elgin again. Took the bearings out of the bottom bracket for the pedals due to rust. Hopefully will find replacements and keep moving forward.
> 
> View attachment 1497425View attachment 1497426



Sourcing parts is one of the things that scares me about the really cool, old stuff. I guess that's part of why those bring the big bucks. Good job on anyone that does it.


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 17, 2021)

Girlbike said:


> Sourcing parts is one of the things that scares me about the really cool, old stuff. I guess that's part of why those bring the big bucks. Good job on anyone that does it.



It scares me also because parts can be expensive. This is just a side hobby that I do for the enjoyment. Fun tinkering and bringing bikes back to life. Patience has been also the biggest part working on the really cool and odd stuff. Project can sit for months tell I get what I need or it could be a few weeks.


----------



## JRE (Oct 17, 2021)

OldSkipTooth said:


> I finished installing a horn in this canti tank and wiring the light and horn. LED bulb for brightness. Much thanks to @bobcycles, @onecatahula, and @Dave K for guidance! What a great bike community we have!
> View attachment 1494924View attachment 1494933View attachment 1494943



Wow nice job. I need to figure out how to wire my horn light  on my 36 Shelby


----------



## tacochris (Oct 18, 2021)

Well....i ended up trading a prewar long-spring seat for this 47 Schwinn DX carcass local over the weekend.  Bent fork and bent kickstand, original red but painted blue a very long time ago so its developed a healthy patina im gonna leave.  Havent fixed the bent fork yet but i added a correct era BF Goodrich badge, already had the original wheelset so i thru them back on, added some ratty blue fenders and thru in a correct stem.  I have the correct inch-pitch chain wheel and cranks just not installed yet.
Time will only see how it develops as parts find their way to me, but its in line right now.  Has a good look to right now.
Ignore the petrified tires, i leave em till i can put good rubber on.


----------



## Sven (Oct 19, 2021)

Dont hate. I fixed  this young man's flat who lives in the neighborhood on his what everything  ride is. No charge, obviously. 
Later his mom came to thank me . Oh my goodness. I didn't  want to take a pic of her...didn't want to 
be super creepy. But of she said if I could strip the paint off tbe bike...I  would do it with my tongue.


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 19, 2021)

Guys!
It's 2:00 a.m. and I just got this done! Had to take it out for a test spin around the neighborhood. Hope you like it!


----------



## ozzie (Oct 20, 2021)

I slammed together this 39-40 RM over the past 2 days that i’ve nicknamed the f’ugly 4 gill. I was eager to see how it would ride and its a killer.

For a bike with a frame and fork designed over 80 years ago it rides great. It feels roomy and comfortable (i’m 6ft 2) and the 7 speed shimano coaster hub works a treat for a wheel set I got with a $30 bike. Rims are vintage Arayas, tires are S&M speedballs, bars are McCaskey reverse tillers and the Brooks saddle i swiped off one of my other bikes.

I used a rigid swan fork instead of the original shockmaster for the time being and I have some period correct grips, a cwc 24t sprocket and a nos skiptooth chain on the way.

Thanks to @szathmarig for packing the frame, fork and some other parts so well, @Krakatoa for the fork, truss rods, fenders and chainguard from a 47 lady’s RM and @tripple3 for putting me on to the awesome McCaskey reverse tiller bars. Thanks to @sm2501 as well for getting the bars and a few other bits out to me so quickly.

I found remnants of the original black paint in the bottom bracket and will repaint it black and ivory in the future but attempt to give it some patina to match the fenders and chainguard. For now I’m just going to put some miles on it and enjoy it.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 20, 2021)

Yeah! Yeah!! Yeah!!!
F'ugly 4 Gill:
Coolest bike on Ur Island!!!
(Australia, for those just joining)😘
Looking forward to more pics "Out-back"🥰




These bars Rust quick here along the beaches.😎


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 20, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Yeah! Yeah!! Yeah!!!
> F'ugly 4 Gill:
> Coolest bike on Ur Island!!!
> (Australia, for those just joining)😘
> ...



I want a seven speed coaster brake so bad. Looking for the ultimate deal so I can put it on my Catalina, Your bike is sort of a sleeper, probably way faster than people would think.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 20, 2021)

Made time to grease up the bearings and add the saddle to my Phantom today. Need a chain and its a rider.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 20, 2021)

Girlbike said:


> I want a seven speed coaster brake so bad. Looking for the ultimate deal so I can put it on my Catalina, Your bike is sort of a sleeper, probably way faster than people would think.



A cool thing about the Shimano nexus 7 coaster is that it is only 127mm wide and fits with a little coaxing of the dropouts. The one I have on the bike is a very early Japanese made hub off an old bike missing its head badge. I believe the later hubs are either made in Singapore or Europe and may be the same width. You may need a different no turn washer than the one it comes with to suit your dropouts. Cheapest way to get one is to look for a late model 7 speed deluxe Schwinn cruiser.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 20, 2021)

Added the correct truss rods and repop guard for now. I will remove the original BFG tires and put on some riders.


----------



## higgens (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 20, 2021)

dipping lightweight pre-war? wheels in Evaporust using a small block Chevrolet "327" valve cover as the container. the 327 valve cover is pretty flat on top, especially the corners. I zip tied the wheels at the top.. tossed a chain in there too.


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 20, 2021)

ozzie said:


> A cool thing about the Shimano nexus 7 coaster is that it is only 127mm wide and fits with a little coaxing of the dropouts. The one I have on the bike is a very early Japanese made hub off an old bike missing its head badge. I believe the later hubs are either made in Singapore or Europe and may be the same width. You may need a different no turn washer than the one it comes with to suit your dropouts. Cheapest way to get one is to look for a late model 7 speed deluxe Schwinn cruiser.



Checking craigslist all the time!. When they do show up, they usually get bought up pretty fast. In the meantime, I've got three speed coaster brake bikes. They're pretty good.

 are alright


----------



## nick tures (Oct 21, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Well....i ended up trading a prewar long-spring seat for this 47 Schwinn DX carcass local over the weekend.  Bent fork and bent kickstand, original red but painted blue a very long time ago so its developed a healthy patina im gonna leave.  Havent fixed the bent fork yet but i added a correct era BF Goodrich badge, already had the original wheelset so i thru them back on, added some ratty blue fenders and thru in a correct stem.  I have the correct inch-pitch chain wheel and cranks just not installed yet.
> Time will only see how it develops as parts find their way to me, but its in line right now.  Has a good look to right now.
> Ignore the petrified tires, i leave em till i can put good rubber on.



looking good


----------



## nick tures (Oct 21, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> Added the correct truss rods and repop guard for now. I will remove the original BFG tires and put on some riders.
> 
> View attachment 1499213



looking good


----------



## JRE (Oct 22, 2021)

Got the badge back on my Shelby.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 22, 2021)

Someone tell me more about those hammered stainless rims, please.  I have a ‘35 Elgin with the stainless rain gutter fenders.  I’ve been working hours with a bunch of body hammers and dollies trying to straighten them but with no luck.  They look better but not good. I’m wondering if I could get by with a hammered look on them. Seems like an easier approach than straightening them.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2021)

Because I don’t have enough stuff to do I agreed to restore this ‘61 Speedster. The guy I’m doing it for received it brand new in June of 1961 for his 11th birthday.


----------



## vince72 (Oct 22, 2021)

Wow!! I wish my 79 was that clean


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 22, 2021)

Starting a new project.
First thing, massage this former front fender I bought cheap at Trexlertown into my rat rod Hawthorne. Who knows? It might be ready for a shakedown ride before it gets colder out.


----------



## vince72 (Oct 22, 2021)

I pre fit the parts on the 39 dx tonight overall very happy. I want to find a period correct lamp and pedals for it.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 22, 2021)

I fitted McCaskey nickel plated reverse tiller bars to my ‘53 Roadmaster. The bike is way more comfortable to ride now and the plating is just stunning.








I also removed the seat and post on the f’ugly 4 gill and put it back on the ‘53. I cut a new seat post for the f’ugly 4 gill  from 5/8” solid stainless bar but didn’t have a clamp to suit, so I made a shim from the top of an alloy seat post and combined it with a 7/8” clamp. Works a treat.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2021)

vince72 said:


> Wow!! I wish my 79 was that clean



This is what I started with...


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 23, 2021)

I've been working on this that I've recently acquired from a little shop in Bologna, Italy.
Late 1930's/early 1940's  'Cambio Corsa' 3-speed equipped "Cicli Vecchi", made in Roma.
Lots of cleaning,  but retaining as much patina as possible.....



...fitted new tubs and bartape.







Just have to practice changing gear now!


----------



## palepainter (Oct 23, 2021)

Took a bunch of measurements on CWC cycle truck over at Mr Monkeyarms place.  Going to do a conversion on stock roadmaster frame, late 30s model. Finalized the CAD drawing and paint scheme.  I’m building it for the build off over at Ratrodbikes.com.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Oct 24, 2021)

Paint touch-up for a '72 Schwinn Super Sport - Opaque green.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> This is what I started with...
> 
> View attachment 1500429
> 
> ...



Finished it today!


----------



## ozzie (Oct 24, 2021)

Big job today, putting this sticker on the f’ugly 4 gill.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 25, 2021)

I did the brakes on the Mizutani since the first test ride was not real impressive. Used a different housing configuration that made a WORLD of difference.🙂 Wrapped the bars and went for a ride. I'm glad the OBC Fall Swap is Saturday and hope someone takes it home. I really like this bike but don't need another road bike.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 25, 2021)

Long time Wants.!!!(1) like this one...

Simple but Nice, love This one..
(CWC=🥰)

After I finish.. and ride for the first time..

Simple, Simple, Simple... 👀  🥰  😍  👀 ROADSTER R.MASTER 1936...

Finally...Tengo la mia...👍😎👍
Thanks Tooo...@Kelvin SIMPLE TIMES HERE IN CLEVELAND OHIO..@ Mr.Jim Frazier+ @szathmarig +
(@ N.M.B. For The Pancake).
Gracias. Gracias.!!!






















Love CWC=R.master bikes... 😜  🥰  😜  👍  👍  👍


----------



## stmpgrndr (Oct 25, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> Added the correct truss rods and repop guard for now. I will remove the original BFG tires and put on some riders.
> 
> View attachment 1499213



Sweet bike! Would you pm me about something you have listed for sale. Apparently I haven't been a member long enough to have that privilege. Thanks.


----------



## Sven (Oct 25, 2021)

Here you see the chassis and rear rim of my 1940 CWC (Roadster?)  painted up. The frame and fork still need to be wet sanded and clear coated (2K) the rim has been clear coated , needing  another wet sand and coat. Just waiting for the weather to cooperate.


----------



## lordscool (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 26, 2021)

1981 swap some parts. runs great


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 27, 2021)

Added a couple missing parts to my Phantom today. Rear reflector and seat wear tabs. Decided to also add some more “crusty” bars to the bike too


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 27, 2021)

I believe I’ve got it set up nicely now


----------



## ozzie (Oct 27, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> I believe I’ve got it set up nicely now
> 
> View attachment 1503320



Couple of nice Honda's you have there. I had a ST90 years ago.


----------



## vince72 (Oct 27, 2021)

Where did you find the maxxis tires?


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 27, 2021)

D 81 gets water slide darts.bike life


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 28, 2021)

A quick visit and clean up with my 1949 Monark built Spiegel Airman Survivor. Always lovingly referred to these as the "Working Mans" Super Deluxe of it's day!


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 28, 2021)

Cleaning up the chrome bits on my new 1940 Dx.  Kind of cool that the cranks are dated on this one.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 29, 2021)

Swapped the chainguard on my new Dx, and a set of temporary wheels while I clean the originals. I found chrome under the crust!


----------



## lordscool (Oct 29, 2021)

lordscool said:


> View attachment 1502623



Built this one from ground up. Was bike JOBO had listed. Think it turned out rather well.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 29, 2021)

lordscool said:


> Built this one from ground up. Was bike JOBO had listed. Think it turned out rather well.



I really like that bike of yours! I like that it’s stock but not! Lmao! Did something similar with the s2’s on my phantom! Dig that look too!


----------



## lordscool (Oct 29, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> I really like that bike of yours! I like that it’s stock but not! Lmao! Did something similar with the s2’s on my phantom! Dig that look too!
> 
> View attachment 1504261
> 
> View attachment 1504262



Thats awesome i did something like that with my Red Phantom as well


----------



## lordscool (Oct 29, 2021)

lordscool said:


> Thats awesome i did something like that with my Red Phantom as wellView attachment 1504305



Looks better to change things up a bit. That really makes that old Phantom pop, you doing front wheel as well?


----------



## ian (Oct 29, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> I really like that bike of yours! I like that it’s stock but not! Lmao! Did something similar with the s2’s on my phantom! Dig that look too!
> 
> View attachment 1504261
> 
> View attachment 1504262



Didja use a Beugler ( sp?) tool for pinstripes?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 29, 2021)

ian said:


> Didja use a Beugler ( sp?) tool for pinstripes?



Nope. I used rattle cans and masking tape.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 29, 2021)

lordscool said:


> Looks better to change things up a bit. That really makes that old Phantom pop, you doing front wheel as well?



Yup! Did both of them! Dig the cross on yours!


----------



## JRE (Oct 29, 2021)

Got half way done swapping a set of John's chain tread tires on and putting the delta defender light on the Shelby. Didn't notice A couple spokes where to long and pokes a home in the tube when I was Airing it up. Man that was a load bang lol. Going to get a new tube and mount the light tomorrow.


----------



## ian (Oct 29, 2021)

JRE said:


> Got half way done swapping a set of John's chain tread tires on and putting the delta defender light on the Shelby. Didn't notice A couple spokes where to long and pokes a home in the tube when I was Airing it up. Man that was a load bang lol. Going to get a new tube and mount the light tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1504445



That's a sweet ride!


----------



## JRE (Oct 29, 2021)

Thanks it rides amazingly good.


----------



## lordscool (Oct 29, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Yup! Did both of them! Dig the cross on yours!
> 
> View attachment 1504391



I made my Red Phantom With a Christ theme even the headbadge i custom made


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 30, 2021)

Hello @ Todos =Cabers.!!

Pasito @ Pasito 1more Time, Thanks.!!

Tooo @ Mr. Jim Frazier.! For The Pancake. base Gracias Sir.!! 👍 🤝🙏🤝👍

Now I have El Combo...🥰😜



Hey Stay Safe With Family.!! &Friends..!!


----------



## COB (Oct 30, 2021)

Swapped out the black walls for a set of red tires on the old hot rod Schwinn.


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 30, 2021)

I am working ln an Autocycle project that i picked up at ML in Sept.  Its a work in progress. Thanks to Gary, Tyler and Santi for the parts so far.  I have most of the remaining pieces but do need to lace up the high low hub for the front.  Thats a bit challenging for me..


----------



## ian (Oct 30, 2021)

Patience is needed with this demo job.
New to me Higgins stepthru frame and beehive fork. The stem is S.T.U.C.K...WD-40 and time.


----------



## palepainter (Oct 31, 2021)

Todays efforts to make the Monark more my style and get it lit for evening riding. Only had to fix a few issues.  The Morryow hub still slipping a bit.  But got it better.   May swap guts from another, more research ahead. Fixed some broken spokes and tried wheels a bit.  Modified a bracket for the front dual LED and converted re popped delta light to LED.  Rides great but that slipping hub and no brakes will not cut it.  Love the bike though.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 31, 2021)

Sold a few more bikes this week. So I worked on packing those bikes up so the new owners can enjoy them for years to come.
Hurts to let them all go, they have been home for so long .... but time to move on.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 31, 2021)

Good evening Caber’s!
 A friend of mine is making this wood tank for my 46. He just finished roughing it together. Can’t wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 31, 2021)

palepainter said:


> Todays efforts to make the Monark more my style and get it lit for evening riding. Only had to fix a few issues.  The Morryow hub still slipping a bit.  But got it better.   May swap guts from another, more research ahead. Fixed some broken spokes and tried wheels a bit.  Modified a bracket for the front dual LED and converted re popped delta light to LED.  Rides great but that slipping hub and no brakes will not cut it.  Love the bike though. View attachment 1505648
> View attachment 1505649
> 
> View attachment 1505650
> ...




Congrats on tour new ride!!😎😎


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 31, 2021)

I have a complete front and rear set of caliper brakes I took off a 1963 Schwinn Traveler. $20 on Craigslist and 1.5 miles from home. Nothing wrong with them. I wanted the very nice Schwinn bow pedals. then someone wanted the wheel set, and another guy wanted the fenders. I put a set of middleweight Chinese allow wheels w/ coaster brake on the Traveler frame. It’s my favorite neighborhood rider.  yYou can have the brakes. I owe a pay it forward.  Send me a PM if you’re still in need.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 1, 2021)

Cleaning chrome on my 1940 Dx. Front wheel ready to reassemble. Rear still being worked on. Front looked like the rear did for comparison.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 1, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Cleaning chrome on my 1940 Dx. Front wheel ready to reassemble. Rear still being worked on. Front looked like the rear did for comparison.
> View attachment 1506107
> 
> View attachment 1506108
> ...



Looking good Jeff!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 1, 2021)

Been working on my 40 dx today too! Seat post is froze solid! Haven’t budged it a bit! Penetrating oil, heat, slide hammer, welded a bolt to the post and using a piece of pipe to pull with the slide hammer and nada! Even have it up side down so the oil gets too the bottom half! This battles over for tonight but the war is ON! Lmao!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 1, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Cleaning chrome on my 1940 Dx. Front wheel ready to reassemble. Rear still being worked on. Front looked like the rear did for comparison.
> View attachment 1506107
> 
> View attachment 1506108
> ...





How old are those Duro tires? The sidewall and outer tread look almost identical to the Kenda's 26 x 2 x 1 3/4" for the S-7's. Does the rest of the tread look like these Middleweight Kenda tires? The one of the right.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 1, 2021)

The tires are pretty old. And they look more like a 1.75 tire than the 2.125 that they are marked. And yes, the tread does look like the middleweight Kenda. Kinda crazy


----------



## mrg (Nov 1, 2021)

My daughter says she's more convertible on a 24" and I sold all my Spitfire 24's so thru this together this 61 dbl straightbar Tornado today, but think I'll put a few miles on it, tried a couple of tire combinations ( wanted black wall knobbys but none available ) so bricks for now, weird story on the rims, bought them at a swap while still dark ( under the lights ) and we all agreed they were cool gold rims!, during the day somebody commented cool coppertone rims we were shocked we all thought they were gold in the morning!


----------



## Girlbike (Nov 1, 2021)

Looking for advice.
I bet there is a thread that answers this already, but you regulars on this one seem pretty knowing.
I got a while wall tire on eBay. Thing is it's more of an off white, and will not match the Arctic white of the rear tire. It's pretty close, but is noticable. Should I try scrubbing it with bleach? Have any of you guys had this happen? What did you do? I'd rather not go through the hassle of a return.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 1, 2021)

Girlbike said:


> Looking for advice.
> I bet there is a thread that answers this already, but you regulars on this one seem pretty knowing.
> I got a while wall tire on eBay. Thing is it's more of an off white, and will not match the Arctic white of the rear tire. It's pretty close, but is noticable. Should I try scrubbing it with bleach? Have any of you guys had this happen? What did you do? I'd rather not go through the hassle of a return.




Is it the same brand and tire that's on the rear? It sounds like the tire was a NOS piece and some whitewalls will turn a yellow beige color when they get old. I picked up a set of NOS Kenda WW's from a buddy a few years back and they definitely were not white. I cleaned them up with a brush and some Comet.


----------



## Girlbike (Nov 2, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Is it the same brand and tire that's on the rear? It sounds like the tire was a NOS piece and some whitewalls will turn a yellow beige color when they get old. I picked up a set of NOS Kenda WW's from a buddy a few years back and they definitely were not white. I cleaned them up with a brush and some Comet.



I don't have to work this evening. When I get home from the dentist, I'll give it a shot. If it doesn't work, I'll just go black. When I finished the collegiate, my wife asked where the white walls were. You can't put whitewalls on EVERYTHING!
Thanks for your help!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 2, 2021)

Arrow by F. A. Baker New York Racing Model Circa 1920s?​Just disassembled and cleaned the bottom bracket and crankset, replaced the bearings with period parts, lubed up a replacement section of chain. Discovered the handlebars are stamped - 29. Found a nicer set of complete 28", period wood wheels (not shown). It's getting there. Will update with progress. 

In search of a more complete saddle and some period rat trap pedals, Brampton's 1/2" axles possibly? PM DIRECT IF YOU HAVE ANYTHING PLEASE. Thanks!


----------



## palepainter (Nov 3, 2021)

Building an off-road capable Cycle Truck out of a roached 38 Roadmaster.


----------



## dave429 (Nov 3, 2021)

Put some new shift cables and a tune up on this 1988 Schwinn Premis today. I must say it cleaned up and dialed in nicely. 

Before



After


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 4, 2021)

palepainter said:


> Building an off-road capable Cycle Truck out of a roached 38 Roadmaster.
> 
> View attachment 1507138
> 
> View attachment 1507139




The birth of the Klunker Truck. 😎


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice. I recently did same shim


----------



## palepainter (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 4, 2021)

Serviced the hub on an S2, then added a Fat Frank to it. Will mount the front rim and tire tomorrow and test ‘em out on the ‘84 Schwinn.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 4, 2021)

palepainter said:


> Building an off-road capable Cycle Truck out of a roached 38 Roadmaster.
> 
> View attachment 1507139




that's a cool setup. scrap tech.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 5, 2021)

Working on the wheels for my 1940 Dx today. Rims de-rustified, hubs rebuilt, new stainless double butted spokes, and crusty original spoke nipples. Now all that’s left is to true them up and put them back on the bike


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 6, 2021)

Hanging more of my builds up from this summer!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 6, 2021)

Tearing into the Iver Roadster today!


----------



## palepainter (Nov 6, 2021)

_I made some progress on these two.  Rollin…. Rollin… rollin. _


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 6, 2021)

Put a set of S2 rims I had, some Fat Frank tires and tubes and a new to me Persons seat on the ‘84. It rides great in this set up, which is about the third configuration I have tried out. I think I will have to try out some BMX or maybe mini apes for this one.

@palepainter - Love the re-purposing of the wagon on the new build!








Below is a pic of it earlier this year.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 8, 2021)

Finally had some time to tension and true the wheels for my 1940 Dx. And found a crusty set of white walls to go on them as well


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 8, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Finally had some time to tension and true the wheels for my 1940 Dx. And found a crusty set of white walls to go on them as well
> View attachment 1509823



Nice job on those wheels! Look sweet!


----------



## higgens (Nov 8, 2021)

Threw a Shelby project together that I got at the swap meet yesterday


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 9, 2021)

Something a bit different!
Got some great Colson parts ready to head out to New Owner!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 9, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Put a set of S2 rims I had, some Fat Frank tires and tubes and a new to me Persons seat on the ‘84. It rides great in this set up, which is about the third configuration I have tried out. I think I will have to try out some BMX or maybe mini apes for this one.
> 
> @palepainter - Love the re-purposing of the wagon on the new build!
> 
> ...



Nice work, those Frank's are just barely fitting on there.


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 9, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Nice work, those Frank's are just barely fitting on there.



Thanks, yeah, the front has only 3/8” clearance between fork and tire. I have a set of Scott’s Tiller bars on the way. Can‘t wait to set them up on this ride!


----------



## mike j (Nov 9, 2021)

Well this didn't last too long. Bought this SA 5spd. w/ disc brake as an upgrade to my SA 3spd. w/ drum brake. The former lasted quite awhile but the braking was terrible. The newer hub w/ the disc brake worked braked much better but I thought that the gearing was too closely spaced. After around three good rides it started clunking and shifting funny, not ha ha funny. Pulled it off my 38 Firestone today and saw that it was toast. There is a Shimano out there that is advertised for E bikes, am trying to get one of them.


----------



## Girlbike (Nov 9, 2021)

mike j said:


> Well this didn't last too long. Bought this SA 5spd. w/ disc brake as an upgrade to my SA 3spd. w/ drum brake. The former lasted quite awhile but the braking was terrible. The newer hub w/ the disc brake worked braked much better but I thought that the gearing was too closely spaced. After around three good rides it started clunking and shifting funny, not ha ha funny. Pulled it off my 38 Firestone today and saw that it was toast. There is a Shimano out there that is advertised for E bikes, am trying to get one of them.
> 
> View attachment 1509911
> 
> ...



I'm sorry about that.
Hope you don't have too much money and time tied up in that.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 9, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s! 
 After many hours of work and a newly acquired saw I have finally won the war with the seat post in my 1940 dx! I bought this jab saw on eBay and it worked well ( I was to afraid to use my saws all ) ! Lmao! I cut the seat post on the inside in two places and still had to weld my big slide hammer to it to get it to come out! I used a ball hone for wheel cylinders to clean up the rest of the rust.


----------



## ian (Nov 9, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good afternoon Caber’s!
> After many hours of work and a newly acquired saw I have finally won the war with the seat post in my 1940 dx! I bought this jab saw on eBay and it worked well ( I was to afraid to use my saws all ) ! Lmao! I cut the seat post on the inside in two places and still had to weld my big slide hammer to it to get it to come out! I used a ball hone for wheel cylinders to clean up the rest of the rust.
> 
> View attachment 1510080
> ...



Now that's perseverance!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 9, 2021)

ian said:


> Now that's perseverance!!



Right! The funny thing is…..I was just putting the pieces I grabbed at the swap meet on it so when I get around to doing this bike it’s all there!


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 9, 2021)

Finished up the wheels for my 1940 Dx today. And did some tweaking to the rear reflector as well. Added a placeholder badge as well. I was told it had a Henderson badge on it from the previous owner, so I am now waiting until one arrives later this week. 















Think I’m done with this one now. Should be a good rider


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 10, 2021)

Replaced the rear wood wheel with one in better condition, early Morrow hub and new Harper single tube tire. Good original Persons saddle. Removed and straightened the seat post binder bolt. Added chain.

Thanks CABE!


----------



## ozzie (Nov 10, 2021)

mike j said:


> Well this didn't last too long. Bought this SA 5spd. w/ disc brake as an upgrade to my SA 3spd. w/ drum brake. The former lasted quite awhile but the braking was terrible. The newer hub w/ the disc brake worked braked much better but I thought that the gearing was too closely spaced. After around three good rides it started clunking and shifting funny, not ha ha funny. Pulled it off my 38 Firestone today and saw that it was toast. There is a Shimano out there that is advertised for E bikes, am trying to get one of them.
> 
> View attachment 1509911
> 
> ...



I read the SA 5 speed hubs had issues. I have a 3 speed with the drum brake and its great but I agree the brake is weak. Fortunately I have a front drum hub on the bike it is fitted to.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 10, 2021)

I fitted some new grips to the 4 gill today, straightened the rear dropouts and backed off the cone on the old nexus 7 rear hub. I also fitted some narrower tires as the previous front tire rubbed and combined with the looser adjustment on the rear hub, the f'ugly 4 gill is even faster than before! I'm hanging to fit this skiptooth chainwheel but I am still waiting on a NOS chain to arrive in the mail. Also many thanks to @szathmarig for sending me an original badge for free to replace the repro one. Last night I drooled over the bikes in the Roadmaster book that arrived in the same shipment of various things, thinking how lucky I am to own a piece of pre war American cycling history.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 11, 2021)

(New Project) It's Refurbishing Time!!
My son Buzz and I built this Elgin, Bent Tube, Long Tank about 8 years ago. It's been hanging in the shop for the last 5 years.
The soda blasted bare metal frame without gun oiling periodically over the years is really showing it"s salt along with some of the parts.
Plans are to go back to the Traditional Front End with the mustache bars, Polish and Matt clear frame and frt. end, and refresh all other parts. Of course the WWII Nose Art Tank will be left as is, just cleaned up.


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 11, 2021)

ozzie said:


> I fitted some new grips to the 4 gill today, straightened the rear dropouts and backed off the cone on the old nexus 7 rear hub. I also fitted some narrower tires as the previous front tire rubbed and combined with the looser adjustment on the rear hub, the f'ugly 4 gill is even faster than before! I'm hanging to fit this skiptooth chainwheel but I am still waiting on a NOS chain to arrive in the mail. Also many thanks to @szathmarig for sending me an original badge for free to replace the repro one. Last night I drooled over the bikes in the Roadmaster book that arrived in the same shipment of various things, thinking how lucky I am to own a piece of pre war American cycling history.View attachment 1510650
> View attachment 1510649
> 
> View attachment 1510648



Love the Roadmaster, great work as usual Joe. But the elephant in the room, or should I say Fastback? Wow!


----------



## ozzie (Nov 11, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Love the Roadmaster, great work as usual Joe. But the elephant in the room, or should I say Fastback? Wow!



Thanks mate. Its an early A code 65 fastback I bought from a guy in Dana Point, LA back in 2004. Paint is as i got it but i’ve completely rebuilt it with a 331 stroker, 5 speed, posi, borgensen steering and some mild suspension tweaks. It has all of its original panels with the exception of the front shelby valance. Sounds incredible through its straight through magnaflows.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 11, 2021)

Almost done mocking up parts for my 1946 Dx. Gotta love a Panther fender where it doesn’t belong!


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 11, 2021)

I do a lot of BMX work these days, mostly high end vintage builds or custom big BMX. This week I got to build up a 50th anniversary 29" frameset for Texas rapper Trae That Truth. Mix of 80's-present parts, mostly USA made.


----------



## Sven (Nov 11, 2021)

My reaction after not paying  attention and accidently spraying lacquer clear coat on my Krylon Acrylic/Enamel painted rim. Though the reptilian texture was neat..it was not the finish I was trying  to achieve. 


So..with a can of Aircraft Remover stripped that joker down





After the stripping, i did a bit of sanding. I wiped down with mineral spirits and Denatured Alcohol.
Then three coats of Etching Primer.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 12, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> (New Project) It's Refurbishing Time!!
> My son Buzz and I built this Elgin, Bent Tube, Long Tank about 8 years ago. It's been hanging in the shop for the last 5 years.
> The soda blasted bare metal frame without gun oiling periodically over the years is really showing it"s salt along with some of the parts.
> Plans are to go back to the Traditional Front End with the mustache bars, Polish and Matt clear frame and frt. end, and refresh all other parts. Of course the WWII Nose Art Tank will be left as is, just cleaned up.
> ...




Update! The frame is just about ready for Matt clear! https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a-father-son-elgin-racer.199563/


----------



## Steve Baltera (Nov 12, 2021)

AWESOME. Before you clear the frame look up GIBBS OIL.You can find it on amazon.Best oil I ever used.Have a bare metal prewar schwinn thats been hangin in the garage for 7 years.No rust.I just wipe it on.Not sticky and dosent collect dust or dirt. Best part is you can wipe down and paint over it. Just a thought.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 12, 2021)

1955 Raleigh Sports Light  Roadster modified to accept a SA nine speed (3+3).

See discussion on CABE Vintage Lightweight Bicycles forum









						1954 Raliegh 6 speed Touring Bicycle | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

Picked up today. I thought the gear train was unusual. Anyone have any knowledge of this bike? SA hub shell is dated 12 54 and signed “Alloy”.




					thecabe.com


----------



## JRE (Nov 12, 2021)

Got the Shelby back together.


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 12, 2021)

Fixed both rear flats on the 1973 Schwinn Tri Wheeler. Next up fix the shifter.


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 13, 2021)

Added the new tiller bars and a set of repop Union pedals to the ’84. I like the unfinished look of the bars on this bike and may keep them this way, when I was originally thinking black powder coat. Rides fast and comfortable.

The last pic shows the surprise peanut shell that emerged from the bars I took off of this rescue. Laughed like hell when I saw it fall out with the rest of the dirt.  What’s the craziest thing you’ve ever seen inside an old bike? Might need a separate thread for that!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 13, 2021)

Gave it a quick clean up today. Lubed the chain, adjusted the handlebars and added a nicer condition saddle.


----------



## Dope54 (Nov 13, 2021)

Been working on this . Still need some more rides on her to dial it in


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 13, 2021)

Good evening Caber’s!
 We took the 34,46,and 54 to the good guys car show and swap meet today! It was a blast riding them there today!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 13, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Added the new tiller bars and a set of repop Union pedals to the ’84. I like the unfinished look of the bars on this bike and may keep them this way, when I was originally thinking black powder coat. Rides fast and comfortable.
> 
> The last pic shows the surprise peanut shell that emerged from the bars I took off of this rescue. Laughed like hell when I saw it fall out with the rest of the dirt.  What’s the craziest thing you’ve ever seen inside an old bike? Might need a separate thread for that!
> 
> ...



That’s nuts! Lol! Unbelievable how nice those fat franks ride huh!?!


----------



## palepainter (Nov 13, 2021)

Made some good progress today.  Rode it for first time, then came back and made a bunch of changes.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 13, 2021)

Looking good Mike!! 😎  😎 Love the treatment you put on the Kooka cranks. At first glace at the first pic I thought one of the changes you made after your ride was to bolt the fork of an orange & blue bike to the rear axle.🤓


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 14, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> Update! The frame is just about ready for Matt clear! https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a-father-son-elgin-racer.199563/
> 
> View attachment 1511060




Update! All Cleared, except truss rods and head assembly of course. Starting basic assembly of the bike.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 14, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> Arrow by F. A. Baker New York Racing Model Circa 1920s?​Just disassembled and cleaned the bottom bracket and crankset, replaced the bearings with period parts, lubed up a replacement section of chain. Discovered the handlebars are stamped - 29. Found a nicer set of complete 28", period wood wheels (not shown). It's getting there. Will update with progress.
> 
> In search of a more complete saddle and some period rat trap pedals, Brampton's 1/2" axles possibly? PM DIRECT IF YOU HAVE ANYTHING PLEASE. Thanks!
> 
> ...



Did some soaking and light cleaning. Replaced the saddle, wood wheels and tires. Added some old grips I had in a drawer.


----------



## COB (Nov 14, 2021)

Been working on this old Huffy "Fury" for the last couple of days. Tore it all down, cleaned and greased every bearing in it except for the pedals (will mess with those later). The Bendix Aviation 2 speed was time consuming but is also the main reason that I bought the bike. Added a new set of tires and it is on the road again!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 14, 2021)

*I got this Hawthorne last week really for the headlight bezel to replace a cracked one I won’t be able to get chromed , for a different bike
Today I cleaned the hubs , crank , headset & chain .  Brake discs & transfer spring were toast *


----------



## palepainter (Nov 14, 2021)

Making some more progress On the psycho truck klunker.  I rolled it out on the front range today for a few miles.  Ordered a bunch of new stuff, made some more adjustments when I got it back to the shop.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 16, 2021)

Some of you might remember my recent build, the Monark SD/SC, bare metal bar hopper style bike. Well, after walking by it numerous times in the shop in the last few weeks, it really started buggin me, "A Monark With No Springer"!!! Well I decided to take care of That!!!!!


----------



## tacochris (Nov 16, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> Some of you might remember my recent build, the Monark SD/SC, bare metal bar hopper style bike. Well, after walking by it numerous times in the shop in the last few weeks, it really started buggin me, "A Monark With No Springer"!!! Well I decided to take care of That!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1513004
> 
> View attachment 1513006



It looks killer man!  Solid cruiser...

...BUT, I would be going against my own self if I didnt mention that beautiful Bunny bread sign ya got there!


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 18, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> Update! All Cleared, except truss rods and head assembly of course. Starting basic assembly of the bike.
> 
> View attachment 1511948





(Project) It's Refurbishing Time!! DONE
"Big Chief Cockeye" 39-40 Elgin, Bent Tube, Long Tank.
Plans were to go back to the Traditional Front End. Polish and Matt clear Bare Metal frame and frt. end, and refresh all other parts. Of course the WWII Nose Art Tank will be left as is, just cleaned up.
Going to go with New Chain (why brake arm is not hooked up until chain adjustments), and detailing the Torrington 8 pedals. He'll be ready for the road!








						A Father/Son Elgin Racer! | Project Rides
					

(New Project) It's Refurbishing Time!! My son Buzz and I built this Elgin, Bent Tube, Long Tank about 8 years ago. It's been hanging in the shop for the last 5 years. The soda blasted bare metal frame without gun oiling periodically over the years is really showing it"s salt along with some of...




					thecabe.com


----------



## palepainter (Nov 18, 2021)

A friend brought this old Koehler crate to me yesterday.  Had to give it a look.   Love it.


----------



## COB (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice addition to a cool build!


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 18, 2021)

Worked on salvage bikes for refugees needing wheels. Most walk or depend on volunteers drivers. Delivered and donated to the center. Bike utility until get drivers license, work, English classes, etc some wheels for adults and for kids to be kids. Would like to offer basic bike repair workshops to enable self sufficiency.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 18, 2021)

The f’ugly 4 gill got a new front wheel with a 100mm SA drum brake hub.





I will do the rear when the new hub I ordered arrives. I’m also waiting on a nos skiptooth chain to complete this thing.


----------



## Jollyride (Nov 19, 2021)

This was a cool purchase from Joel Robertson at Memory Lane.
Not sure of the year (25882 on the BB shell),or the wheels. This particular metal wheel size is a mystery to me. 622s or 635s will not fit.. Having some riders built soon.
Looking to touch up the really cool green darts on the fork, frame and reshoot the front fender. No going to touch the black.
Can't believe the grips are still glued on ! Decided to seal them off from the elements and keep them as they are.
Will send more photo in December hopefully WIP.
Have a nice weekend everyone!!!

Lo





Up for votes since repainting such an old bike is a NO NO??


----------



## palepainter (Nov 21, 2021)

I threw this 34 Shelby built Western Flyer together today,  most of it purchased from sales here.  The Morrow hub is giving me hell.  Certainly isn't as intuitive as bendix. It was slipping before, now when I hit the brakes, the hub locks up and almost throws me over the bars.  Tearing it apart tomorrow….again.  Can not find any video on rebuilding or overhauling the coaster brake. If anyone has any video on the Morrow hub, let me know.  











I did find this thread somewhat helpful.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/poor-braking-with-morrow-prewar-hub.184792/page-3


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 22, 2021)

Swapped out stem & bars on my new Shelby Traveler & added a spacer to the front fender to eliminate/reduce the fender gap.



Bar/stem combo is real comfortable & distributes my weight better. I like!

Gotta find time to make spacers & eliminate/reduce the rear fender gap soon. This big bike has that legendary steel frame ride quality with the thin seat stays. Fun bike to ride! 🤓


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 23, 2021)

Yesterday was repack crank bearings and normal maintenance on the 52 SD survivor, and finish pulling the Bullnose apart day!


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 23, 2021)

Got in a 44 tooth chainring to replace the 46  tooth one on my 55 Spitfire to make pedaling a bit easier on my old legs. Also cleaning the chain and thinking about taking apart the Perry hub for cleaning and greasing. Even though it works fine I’m sure it needs servicing. Anyone have a tut on taking apart a Perry hub?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 23, 2021)

Had time to eliminate as much fender gap as possible on my newly acquired Shelby Traveler.

Before








After



This will work for the time being. I plan to lace in 700c rims in the future to fit the fenders perfectly. (And a crusty Dixon bar if I find one. 😉 ) Ready to strap to the back of my car to take for the Thanksgiving Holiday with another bike yet to be decided.🤓


----------



## palepainter (Nov 23, 2021)

Morrow hub…….   Finally got it working properly.   Adjustment was the key.  And it is just a matter of clocking that axle bolt just right.   Now it rides and breaks nicely.  I see what all the positive fuss is all about now, once you get through the set up torture.  Apart 4-5 times.  Lol.


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 24, 2021)

1979 motobecane super mirage donor bike for refugees. Minor tuneup with freewheel sludge buildup, not freewheeling, some wd40 and freewheel spins smoothly now. Tall frame with seatpost smushed stuck. Not gonna bother with that. Cable lock unknown combo, not recoverable so dremel cutting very handy.


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 24, 2021)

1980 huffy concours donor bike for refugees. Tune up.  Salvage accessories when possible. Bike lock chain salvaged, lock unknown combo not possible. Bolt cutter handy.


----------



## rustNspokes (Nov 24, 2021)

I picked up a girls donor bike a few days ago and swapped the wheels, bars and pedals to my motobike. I wouldn't have chosen this color combo, but I don't hate it.


----------



## Jollyride (Nov 24, 2021)

palepainter said:


> I threw this 34 Shelby built Western Flyer together today,  most of it purchased from sales here.  The Morrow hub is giving me hell.  Certainly isn't as intuitive as bendix. It was slipping before, now when I hit the brakes, the hub locks up and almost throws me over the bars.  Tearing it apart tomorrow….again.  Can not find any video on rebuilding or overhauling the coaster brake. If anyone has any video on the Morrow hub, let me know.  View attachment 1516084
> View attachment 1516085
> 
> View attachment 1516086
> ...






Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Swapped out stem & bars on my new Shelby Traveler & added a spacer to the front fender to eliminate/reduce the fender gap.View attachment 1516249
> 
> Bar/stem combo is real comfortable & distributes my weight better. I like!
> 
> Gotta find time to make spacers & eliminate/reduce the rear fender gap soon. This big bike has that legendary steel frame ride quality with the thin seat stays. Fun bike to ride! 🤓



❤️ ❤️ ❤️


----------



## Balooney (Nov 24, 2021)

Tinkering with the Hiawatha after getting it reassembled.  The only headlight I had was this one and it was missing the lens.  Found a thin plastic Xmas ornament at the dollar store which became my donor lens.  Cut it down, masked with thin strips of tape, then lightly sanded between the lines of tape.  Looks kind of like a lens.....it will have to do for now!


----------



## tacochris (Nov 24, 2021)

Balooney said:


> Tinkering with the Hiawatha after getting it reassembled.  The only headlight I had was this one and it was missing the lens.  Found a thin plastic Xmas ornament at the dollar store which became my donor lens.  Cut it down, masked with thin strips of tape, then lightly sanded between the lines of tape.  Looks kind of like a lens.....it will have to do for now!
> 
> View attachment 1517163



Now THAT is the kind of home-done creativity I love and appreciate!  Well done!  If I saw that on a ride I wouldnt question it!


----------



## Balooney (Nov 24, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Now THAT is the kind of home-done creativity I love and appreciate!  Well done!  If I saw that on a ride I wouldnt question it!



Hey thanks!  With parts for these old timers getting so difficult to find, sometimes we just have to make do the best we can!!


----------



## tacochris (Nov 24, 2021)

Balooney said:


> Hey thanks!  With parts for these old timers getting so difficult to find, sometimes we just have to make do the best we can!!



....and in the grand scheme of missing parts, you will have the hardest time finding something as fragile as a loose light lens after all these years.  Only one of my bikes even has the correct lense and its cracked.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 24, 2021)

Jollyride said:


> ❤️ ❤️ ❤️





Thank you!


----------



## Nashman (Nov 25, 2021)

I worked on my 1940 Dayton Zephyr on Sat./Sunday in hopes of getting the big tank lights and horn working. I had got the correct NOS thimble ( It looks correct to me) horn via mail and went right to work figuring this tank out. The light connections/battery tray were all there, so just testing/cleaning contacts and working the switch with contact cleaner and before long, I actually "saw the light".  Sweet. Now the horn.

That was a bit more challenging. I'm not great with wiring. I do know that the tank is ground based on the battery tray tack welded at factory. The 4-D cells are the power source ( Neg is the tank) and positive ( terminal at tray front) for the switched light, and the button horn are completed when the switch is moved or horn button pushed.

I tested the horn button ( removed from tank) with a spare 2-D cell tank unit I had, as the button was in need of tweaking/contact cleaner. I wasn't sure where the + ( pos) to the horn went ( couldn't see anywhere/and it needed to be separate from the lights, so just soldered onto the +( pos) strip/front contacts battery above that surrounds the thimble horn/taped it up ( horn was grounded where mounted) and "voila" we have horn action. Like more "cow bell" but in this case, more horn. I got the NOS Goodyear G-3 Airwheels on it too.

The rear ( I'll call a Popes nose) light had a repro set up, so it worked with very little tweaking. Now I just have to get the Morrow hub working correct. It won't coast. ( Kinda like "that dog don't hunt") This bike will be display only, but I'm intent on having the option of riding and being totally functional, because it would bother me knowing it won't coast/brake. Does anyone know if the "innards" can easily be swapped from a donor hub? The current hub looks correct for the year, but ID numbers/letters have been plated over. Is the internal design pretty standard for late 1930's to mid 1940's? I seem to recall the teens and late 50's were different? Input/comments welcome.


----------



## palepainter (Nov 27, 2021)

Nashman said:


> I worked on my 1940 Dayton Zephyr on Sat./Sunday in hopes of getting the big tank lights and horn working. I had got the correct NOS thimble ( It looks correct to me) horn via mail and went right to work figuring this tank out. The light connections/battery tray were all there, so just testing/cleaning contacts and working the switch with contact cleaner and before long, I actually "saw the light".  Sweet. Now the horn.
> 
> That was a bit more challenging. I'm not great with wiring. I do know that the tank is ground based on the battery tray tack welded at factory. The 4-D cells are the power source ( Neg is the tank) and positive ( terminal at tray front) for the switched light, and the button horn are completed when the switch is moved or horn button pushed.
> 
> ...



That is so awesome….


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 27, 2021)

..


----------



## palepainter (Nov 27, 2021)

I had the Freightliner out today for its shake down ride.


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 27, 2021)

Finally tore down the Perry hub in my 55 Spitfire, cleaned it and was repacked with fresh grease. I also switched the 46 tooth chainring for a 44 tooth one for easier pedaling. Took it for a quick test ride around the block.
The guts looked like this, very little grease visible. Sprayed brake cleaner to blast away the gunk and the parts looked like new when dry.









The 44 tooth ring is about 1/2” or less smaller than the 46 tooth one. The chain did not have to be shortened either. Rides lots better now.


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 27, 2021)

palepainter said:


> I had the Freightliner out today for its shake down ride.



Wow. Nice build. That's a whole lotta bike. Plan to ride mtb with it? Any issues with chain dropping?


----------



## palepainter (Nov 27, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> Wow. Nice build. That's a whole lotta bike. Plan to ride mtb with it? Any issues with chain dropping?



Certainly not doing any serious down hill, but some single track won’t be out of the question.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 27, 2021)

Man Disassembly in the house is Sooo Niiice, some jams on, direct airflow to keep the rust outta your eyes & sooo far Nooo Need for PB blaster 




Ohhh Did I mention I'm Lovin' that with a little rub a dub dub on those stainless fenders the paint is comin' off but the last time I rubbed somethin' that much I had to flip her mattress❗🤣🤣🤣


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 27, 2021)

Worked on the 53 Panther  today,  installed the correct front fender & started tearing down the rest of the bike for cleaning and too regrease all the bearings,  going to put on a better original rear fender also , thanks for looking 👍


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 27, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Worked on the 53 Panther  today,  installed the correct front fender & started tearing down the rest of the bike for cleaning and too regrease all the bearings,  going to put on a better original rear fender also , thanks for looking 👍
> 
> View attachment 1518698
> 
> ...



Oz man don't think that rear fender will shine up? Is it dented or somethin' pretty badly? Looks useable If you're not goin' for a full blown restored look .... IDK why but I Really Dig how that paint looks Orange against the Black


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 27, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Oz man don't think that rear fender will shine up? Is it dented or somethin' pretty badly? Looks useable If you're not goin' for a full blown restored look .... IDK why but I Really Dig how that paint looks Orange against the Black



I will save the rear fender for another day , i found a matched set in the garage that I forgot about that will go great with the rest of the bike , i agree i really love how the original red paint fades to orange , thanks for looking buddy !!!!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 27, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> I will save the rear fender for another day , i found a matched set in the garage that I forgot about that will go great with the rest of the bike , i agree i really love how the original red paint fades to orange , thanks for looking buddy !!!!!



Ahhh Fully Understand & Agree save some of that elbow grease for Another day man👍🏻

By the way that 2nd frame pic during disassemble looks weird like the frame is warped & wavy. Lol


----------



## Sven (Nov 28, 2021)

With my '40 WF rear rim repainted and clear coated. It is  time to lace it up.



Lacing a wheel with a 4X pattern for me goes with the ol' saying "3rd time is a charm". And on top of that I came up one spoke shy. I found one off an spare wheel. 



Next stop, the truing stand.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 28, 2021)

Finally getting my '65 KSHD back together after a total rear down. Horrible day for pics sorry about the clutter.  I was told this bike may have spent its life inside a factory and the junk that was on it made me believe so. It was almost like the build up on an electric motor. The  HD wheels are all ready to rock and roll.  Someone also overdid it a bit with the steel wool on the chrome parts and really beat it up but there is next to zero rust on the bike.  Other then the pedals,tubes,tires and chain this one is all original. The seat is a replacement  but I believe correct.I'm not sure it has ever seen rain. I was letting the tires warm up inside before I mount them, my wife was telling me they did not go with the holiday theme so they have to be out by tomorrow.


----------



## Jollyride (Nov 28, 2021)

Picked up this beautiful Schwinn/Campagnolo Paramount from Walter in Florida. This bike was in excellent shape thank you again, Walter!!!
Sanded out the scratches on the seat post. Rescued the headset and bearings, replaced inner cables added some ferrules. Trimmed to excess and cleaned up the outer cables. Polished everything.
Double session on the rims, new tubes, new tires on the way, Added a really cool vintage Cinelli stem from Mr. Pete, One Catahula! Had to make a stem spreader to keep from scratching the bars. Need to order some wider ones, Over 10 hours so far, just getting started!!!
Can't wait to ride this sexy ,flexy flyer!!!
Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 28, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Finished it today!
> 
> View attachment 1501737
> 
> ...



Damn Shawn, great work!!


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 30, 2021)

The Crank pole is done. Only 3 more poles to go!!


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 3, 2021)

Finally had some time to get the Henderson badge on my 1940 Dx today. And while I had it out I added a set of paperboy hooks too


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 5, 2021)

24” Hoppy.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 5, 2021)

Wheel swap on my '64 Jaguar. Getting ready for some winter riding. Stay safe and have fun.Hammerhead


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 5, 2021)

Also started to put this one back together.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2021)

Serviced my ‘34 Ranger and changed the tires to a set of red BFG Silvertowns for a smoother ride.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 6, 2021)

Finished out the Bare Metal Monark SD Cruiser. Lights front and rear! Still would like to find a pair of Monark Crown Medallions for the tank though!


----------



## ian (Dec 6, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Wheel swap on my '64 Jaguar. Getting ready for some winter riding. Stay safe and have fun.Hammerhead
> View attachment 1522742
> View attachment 1522743
> View attachment 1522744
> View attachment 1522745



Got studs??


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 8, 2021)

Working on the old schwinn  Panther  , thanks for looking 👍


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 9, 2021)

No studs tried some before and didn't like the way they performed. And these worked well last year. Hammerhead 


ian said:


> Got studs??


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 9, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s!
 Here’s a peek at Porkchop’s next patina project! Lol! Post war Schwinn packard dx. Vin# R54622 and has thin rear drop outs. Wanna call it a 45…..what do you think?


----------



## ian (Dec 9, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good afternoon Caber’s!
> Here’s a peek at Porkchop’s next patina project! Lol! Post war Schwinn packard dx. Vin# R54622 and has thin rear drop outs. Wanna call it a 45…..what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1524739
> ...



I'm diggin' the patina.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 10, 2021)

Just a fun one! Not a big Christmas decorator in the shop, but! I'm ready for Chris Kringle!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 10, 2021)

Good afternoon Caber’s!
 Spent a couple of hours the color sanding on the dx frame today. Still have the back half to do!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 10, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good afternoon Caber’s!
> Spent a couple of hours the color sanding on the dx frame today. Still have the back half to do!
> 
> View attachment 1525148
> ...



Looks like a good candidate for an OA bath. V/r Shawn


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 10, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like a good candidate for an OA bath. V/r Shawn



A large portion of the paint is gone and mostly rust. Witch is great from my perspective cause I love the patina! So I prefer to knock the lumps off and clear coat em!


----------



## tacochris (Dec 10, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good afternoon Caber’s!
> Here’s a peek at Porkchop’s next patina project! Lol! Post war Schwinn packard dx. Vin# R54622 and has thin rear drop outs. Wanna call it a 45…..what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1524739
> ...



My heavens that...patina...is....superb my friend!!  Gonna be a REAL good one!!

Side note: Chain stay joint into the bottom bracket, kickstand at what looks like a 45 degree angle....you very well could be right about it being a 45 model too!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 10, 2021)

tacochris said:


> My heavens that...patina...is....superb my friend!!  Gonna be a REAL good one!!
> 
> Side note: Chain stay joint into the bottom bracket, kickstand at what looks like a 45 degree angle....you very well could be right about it being a 45 model too!



I couldn’t agree with you more tacochris! So far all the patina bikes I’ve done have pieces that did not belong to the bike from day one. This one how ever has all the most important legitimate pieces and will be a stunner!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 10, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like a good candidate for an OA bath. V/r Shawn



I thought OA bath was a no no with a red bike?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 10, 2021)

Not too sure about the red bike no no but I do know that the pieces I’ve used that have been done don’t Turn out as nice when there clear coated


----------



## tacochris (Dec 10, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I thought OA bath was a no no with a red bike?



I wouldnt risk it....too beautiful to risk it going pinkish


----------



## tacochris (Dec 10, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> I couldn’t agree with you more tacochris! So far all the patina bikes I’ve done have pieces that did not belong to the bike from day one. This one how ever has all the most important legitimate pieces and will be a stunner!



Ab-so-lutely!  Its gonna be a beauty!  I vote fat dirty whitewalls!


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 10, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I thought OA bath was a no no with a red bike?



It is Verrry Risky business. Too long and of course you can remove the Original paint or turn it Pink'ish which Sucks❗ 
I personally wouldn't OA a RED bike but then again I haven't OA bathed 1 yet. Nor WD40 & Steel wool'd 1. I have my preferred methods. Not saying Anything against them or how someone likes to build. I enjoy it usually seeing the differences & uniqueness from builders. No Right or Wrong IF you're happy with it in the end despite my opinion or tastes. Hell I love more Schwinns and Cantilever builds Now 'cause of You guys & The Cabe❗

I have been slowly working on my modern Schwinn Heavy Duti from disassemble to stripping etc. Only issue so far is the stem won't budge in the head tube. Tried the soaks, the Risky knock the poop out of it, and semi hesitant to apply heat due to the Aluminum factor of it. Let me say the paint on the HD front wheel is Durable Even IF ugly. 3+ heavy coats of Goo Gone Pro Graffiti Removet gel & it still has to be wire bristled brushed to scratch & or steel wool rubbed like hell to get off🙄😒❗


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 11, 2021)

Picked these 2 up today for pretty cheap. 
Got the Schwinn box store bike to use the tires/wheels, rack crank & 7 speed stuff for the Schwinn Heavy Duti. I wanted to do the rim brakes on the front but the stem is too short & the HD uses 1 1/8" threaded. I don't wanna cut & weld for a generic bike jus' to get the fork studs. 

Sooo for right now I'm still plannin' my overall build plan  but I finally got the damn stem out where it corroded rust seized to the fork. Needless to say Whack The poop Outta It was today's Motto❗

I have some ideas I wanna try my hand at with the fork😈 before I buy anything but I'm thinkin' about a generic 26" bent springer or a standard generic Schwinn repop type. 
Anyone have Recommendations on either?
Do Please tell me how well they hold up or don't 1st hand please?

The girl's bike is a foreign; German or somethin' Dutch Idk made 3 speed? Excelsior I Think🤔 

It uses a 28x1.75 or 1.95 tire. I didn't ride it due to some kinda weird/stupid presta valve on the rear kept me from airing the new tire & tubes it had at purchase. Guess I gotta find an adapter 😒.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 11, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> View attachment 1525727
> 
> View attachment 1525728
> 
> ...



Good evening Superman! 
 The generic springers are pretty weak! Had one on a 1980 Schwinn and it was bent! I would recommend finding one from the 90’s repop Schwinn’s. There not much more than a generic springer and they use the smaller stem like the heavy duty has on it


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 11, 2021)

Used the 90’s Schwinn springer on this 57


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 11, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good evening Superman!
> The generic springers are pretty weak! Had one on a 1980 Schwinn and it was bent! I would recommend finding one from the 90’s repop Schwinn’s. There not much more than a generic springer and they use the smaller stem like the heavy duty has on it



That is my thing; I don't ride hard or rough but I don't wanna risk the front end bending or snapping during a chill ride / if I do bunny hop a curb or something. I know everyone says they're not very stable feeling in cornering but Idk as I never owned or rode with 1.  I'd like a HD Monark springer but the $200 price tag isn't appealing to me


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 11, 2021)

@Porkchop & Applesauce by the way I need those fat rims ❤


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 11, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> That is my thing; I don't ride hard or rough but I don't wanna risk the front end bending or snapping during a chill ride / if I do bunny hop a curb or something. I know everyone says they're not very stable feeling in cornering but Idk as I never owned or rode with 1.  I'd like a HD Monark springer but the $200 price tag isn't appealing to me



If it feels too soft you can always get a spring from a wizzed. They use a heavier spring. My bikes generally speaking never leave the ground. If I was going to be hopping em around I would use a blade style fork from a heavy weight. The heavy weights use a fork that’s wider than the middle weight bikes. Highly recommend a set of fat franks too!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 11, 2021)

Fork on the right is middle weight and left is heavy weight. Heavy weight is roughly 3/8” wider


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 11, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> If it feels too soft you can always get a spring from a wizzed. They use a heavier spring. My bikes generally speaking never leave the ground. If I was going to be hopping em around I would use a blade style fork from a heavy weight. The heavy weights use a fork that’s wider than the middle weight bikes. Highly recommend a set of fat franks too!











I'm thinkin' about this idea for the time bein' on the stock generic forks jus' to do somethin' a little different since I have the right fitting fork & or maybe cutting other pairs into a home made style springer. I don't often do much more than ride off sidewalk curbs but occasionally I have jus' barely bunny hopped on some to be out of the way of cars etc on the sidewalks

P.S Not my idea but I found it on a Facebook group so credit to the owner😎


----------



## GTOShon (Dec 11, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like a good candidate for an OA bath. V/r Shawn



Let me first say I have limited use of OA and I’m definitely no bike expert but I have been doing allot of experimentation with it… So far I personally prefer Evaporate-Rust for several reasons. You don’t have to worry about neutralizing it, I have found OA isn’t very effective unless it’s a pretty warm solution (120F it’s WAY more effective than 70f)…

I have used Evapo-Rust for many years in auto restoration and it does the exact same thing to red paint. Turns it VERY pink and for the same reason, because it is pulling the iron oxide off and that is a major component in what makes red paint red (especially in old paints) from what I understand.

With that said, I got to thinking a while back, and when you are stripping off rust with either method, does the rust just go from rust to no rust instantly? No. Why? Because the chemical can only work on what it is touching. It takes rust off from the top down until there is none…

So it didn’t make sense to me why it would turn red paint pink all the way down to the metal… It would make much more sense if it turned just a VERY thin surface layer pink though.

To prove the theory I tried a small part, then this full Shelby fender. I submerged it in Evapo-Rust overnight and sure as poop it came out VERY pink. Took the Meguiars fine cut cleaner to a portion of it and presto. The results speak for themselves. It turns out, that the chemical is only turning the paint pink at the surface not into the paint itself. To ME this is actually a much kinder and more effective method than steel wool or wet sanding. The Evapo-Rust isn’t taking off any paint that is still attached and Meguiars fine cut is only taking off a few microns of paint…

Experiment for yourself and see what you find.

For what it’s worth, I got sick of buying Evapo-Rust in the small containers and trying to come up with ways to dip things so I bit the bullet and got a 55gal drum. Money well spent!


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 11, 2021)

GTOShon said:


> Let me first say I have limited use of OA and I’m definitely no bike expert but I have been doing allot of experimentation with it… So far I personally prefer Evaporate-Rust for several reasons. You don’t have to worry about neutralizing it, I have found OA isn’t very effective unless it’s a pretty warm solution (120F it’s WAY more effective than 70f)…
> 
> I have used Evapo-Rust for many years in auto restoration and it does the exact same thing to red paint. Turns it VERY pink and for the same reason, because it is pulling the iron oxide off and that is a major component in what makes red paint red (especially in old paints) from what I understand.
> 
> ...



Well Done Sir❗

If I was a fan of red bikes I'd give it a go but I'd rather pass or pass them along if it was Original paint/something of any real value


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm in the process of cleaning up my '51 Phantom. I plan on leaving plenty of patina. The wheels on it were a bit further along then I would like so I built this set with all period correct parts. Some center stamped S-2s, front and rear ND hubs and even the double butted spokes I salvaged off an older set of wheels. The Allstate WW tires could not be more perfect for my bike. I just could not bring myself to put brand new WW on it. Almost finished up just need to assemble it and hope for some decent weather to give it a run.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I'm in the process of cleaning up my '51 Phantom. I plan on leaving plenty of patina. The wheels on it were a bit further along then I would like so I built this set with all period correct parts. Some center stamped S-2s, front and rear ND hubs and even the double butted spokes I salvaged off an older set of wheels. The Allstate WW tires could not be more perfect for my bike. I just could not bring myself to put brand new WW on it. Almost finished up just need to assemble it and hope for some decent weather to give it a run.
> 
> View attachment 1525839
> 
> ...



Nice Bud👍🏻 I Dig the looks😎

New WWs & cruiser style tires have Gone Stupid High 😬. I ended up buying 2 bikes that I posted here for the price of tires off FB Marketplace.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 12, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> New WWs & cruiser style tires have Gone Stupid High



Yea they have, I bought some sets a year or so ago  before they went crazy high. These were not much more cost wise and could not be better for my build. Well if they were free they would have been better haha


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2021)

GTOShon said:


> Let me first say I have limited use of OA and I’m definitely no bike expert but I have been doing allot of experimentation with it… So far I personally prefer Evaporate-Rust for several reasons. You don’t have to worry about neutralizing it, I have found OA isn’t very effective unless it’s a pretty warm solution (120F it’s WAY more effective than 70f)…
> 
> I have used Evapo-Rust for many years in auto restoration and it does the exact same thing to red paint. Turns it VERY pink and for the same reason, because it is pulling the iron oxide off and that is a major component in what makes red paint red (especially in old paints) from what I understand.
> 
> ...



I agree with everything you said. I keep a few gallons of Evaporust for smaller projects. I simply don’t have the space and can’t justify the cost of a 55 gallon drum. A dollars worth of OA and a kiddy pool and I’m in business. You are correct that it needs a little temp to work well which is why God made Georgia summers! Very informative post-thanks, Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I agree with everything you said. I keep a few gallons of Evaporust for smaller projects. I simply don’t have the space and can’t justify the cost of a 55 gallon drum. A dollars worth of OA and a kiddy pool and I’m in business. You are correct that it needs a little temp to work well which is why God made Georgia summers! Very informative post-thanks, Shawn



You're Right about that. Hahaha. Southern Summers are Somethin' Else Sometimes❗ 🥵🥵🥵


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 12, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> Did some soaking and light cleaning. Replaced the saddle, wood wheels and tires. Added some old grips I had in a drawer.
> 
> View attachment 1512210



This is more the look I was going for.


----------



## Sven (Dec 12, 2021)

I masked off the front fender for my '40 Roadster project.



First light coat of paint was applied. The temps outside were below 50, so I  set the paint can and fender on the heater.  My wife gets very nervous about me setting paint on the heater. She wasn't home so she is fine. Also the cat wasn't disturbed. He was actually snoring.



Only two coats applied . I discovered the fouled up areas on the "chevron" section


Will see how it turns out. Of course the last bike paint job I did, I swore I was going to sent it out to have it done.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2021)

Sven said:


> I masked off the front fender for my '40 Roadster project.
> View attachment 1526099
> First light coat of paint was applied. The temps outside were below 50, so I  set the paint can and fender on the heater.  My wife gets very nervous about me setting paint on the heater. She wasn't home so she is fine. Also the cat wasn't disturbed. He was actually snoring.
> View attachment 1526181
> ...



Fixing to attempt my chain guard for the modern Schwinn Heavy Duti with temps not much higher in SC or the cluttered garage 👍🏻

🤞🏻It goes Well for both of us


----------



## ian (Dec 12, 2021)

I've had good luck putting the paint can in hot water to keep it flowing well. Don't try it with the cat!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2021)

Put black walls on my ‘39 DX and stripped the rack for paint. I use a chemical stripper first to save me time in the blasting cabinet. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Put black walls on my ‘39 DX and stripped the rack for paint. I use a chemical stripper first to save me time in the blasting cabinet. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1526246
> 
> ...



Care to tell me about that Klinedinst  badge? 

Was it a store in PA like a Western Auto or something?


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2021)

Sooo as stated I have been tearing stuff apart, stripping parts, cleanin' them up, and here's the guard as mentioned earlier in mock up with the rack from the box store Schwinn posted. It's Oasis Blue Satin Rustoleum 2x Ultra Cover Paint & Primer. I'm thinkin' the bike will be redone in an Ultra Matte Black & this Oasis Blue under a Semi Gloss Clear with Polished parts, wheels & some custom detail touches


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Care to tell me about that Klinedinst  badge?
> 
> Was it a store in PA like a Western Auto or something?



@barneyguey may be able to provide more info but as I understand something of a department store in York, PA. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 12, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> @barneyguey may be able to provide more info but as I understand something of a department store in York, PA. V/r Shawn



It was just a bicycle shop downtown.  I was born in York, I remember going there a couple times with my dad.  








						1 York, Pa. building, 100 years: From Red's bikes to Redeux market - York Town Square
					

This photo shows employees of C.B. ‘Red’ Klinedinst’s bicycle store, 113-117 S. Duke St., in



					yorkblog.com


----------



## ozzie (Dec 12, 2021)

ian said:


> I've had good luck putting the paint can in hot water to keep it flowing well. Don't try it with the cat!



I hold the spray can under running warm water for a minute or so


----------



## Quakertownrich (Dec 13, 2021)

'72 Schwinn Sports Tourer - Sierra Brown 24". All original(cept tubes/tires). I should have it wrapped up by this weekend. 🤞


----------



## ozzie (Dec 13, 2021)

The 3 speed hub I had on the Typhoon had been playing up for a while. I persisted with it, pulling it down and replacing a couple of broken parts I found but it was still skipping in 3rd. I finally decided to swap the 7 speed nexus/Araya wheel set I recently removed from the f’ugly 4 gill.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 14, 2021)

I know I called the Monark Bare Metal Cruiser done a few weeks back, but we all know how that is!!
Thinking of working this 51 Shelby front fender up for the rear of the bike, always liked these fender braces. Thoughts??


----------



## ian (Dec 14, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> I know I called the Monark Bare Metal Cruiser done a few weeks back, but we all know how that is!!
> Thinking of working this 51 Shelby front fender up for the rear of the bike, always liked these fender braces. Thoughts??
> 
> View attachment 1527238
> View attachment 1527240



Looks cool to me. Will ya have a front, bobbed fender as well?


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 14, 2021)

ian said:


> Looks cool to me. Will ya have a front, bobbed fender as well?



As of now, no.


----------



## Girlbike (Dec 14, 2021)

This is going to be a Christmas present for my brother. In '75 he worked at his paper route and saved every penny to buy a Schwinn Varsity at the tender age of 10 or 11. I don't remember the yellow bike because it was promptly stolen, putting him back on my mom's Breeze.
This thing is really cleaning up! Wherever this '73 was stored, it's in remarkable shape. The tires are perfect, the Dyno lights work! The front wheel and fender look like new!
I'm not sure if the original one had fenders, but they will stay for now. Speaking of now, I'm home from work and better get at it... NOW! This must be done by the 24th!
Wish me luck, I hope he likes it!


----------



## tech549 (Dec 17, 2021)

added a few more missing parts to the 37 LWB  colson


----------



## tacochris (Dec 17, 2021)

Another one of my dystopian patina phantoms is slowly coming together.  Correct original 52 tooth sprocket is on its way and i believe i have made a deal on some original pre-55 patina fenders and light housing.
I have a love/hate relationship with these kinds of piece-together builds but i still do em cause i love it so much and im a sucker.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> I know I called the Monark Bare Metal Cruiser done a few weeks back, but we all know how that is!!
> Thinking of working this 51 Shelby front fender up for the rear of the bike, always liked these fender braces. Thoughts??
> 
> View attachment 1527238
> View attachment 1527240



I'm digg'n it. Gives it a bobber look. V/r Shawn


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 17, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Another one of my dystopian patina phantoms is slowly coming together.  Correct original 52 tooth sprocket is on its way and i believe i have made a deal on some original pre-55 patina fenders and light housing.
> I have a love/hate relationship with these kinds of piece-together builds but i still do em cause i love it so much and im a sucker.
> 
> View attachment 1529117



What’s there not to love about an early phantom! Just sick!


----------



## tacochris (Dec 17, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> What’s there not to love about an early phantom! Just sick!



Thanks buddy, im a weak-knee’d sucker for a ratty phantom.


----------



## Girlbike (Dec 17, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm digg'n it. Gives it a bobber look. V/r Shawn


----------



## Girlbike (Dec 17, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> I know I called the Monark Bare Metal Cruiser done a few weeks back, but we all know how that is!!
> Thinking of working this 51 Shelby front fender up for the rear of the bike, always liked these fender braces. Thoughts??
> 
> View attachment 1527238
> View attachment 1527240



Yours looks better. I ended up beating dents out and skim coating Bondo. The flare on mine looked like a terrible nasty toenail. Getting it fitted was bigger job than I thought it would be!


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 18, 2021)

Update! Monark Bare Metal SD Cruiser.
As some know, I decided to add the 51 Shelby front fender to the rear of the Finished bike. Because of the mixture of the 26 x 2.50"s and the heavy flat rims, I had to do a bit more cutting (almost 9") due to clearance issues on the lower arms of the frame and chain.
Now onto the metal work on the fender. I like it, those Shelby braces fit the style of the bike great, not to mention the ducktail as well!


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 18, 2021)

Girlbike said:


> Yours looks better. I ended up beating dents out and skim coating Bondo. The flare on mine looked like a terrible nasty toenail. Getting it fitted was bigger job than I thought it would be! View attachment 1529236View attachment 1529241




I needed to pick the straightest fender I had. Going bare metal the straighter the better, less metal work, and you can't hide anything with skimming!


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 18, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm digg'n it. Gives it a bobber look. V/r Shawn



Thanks, that's exactly what I'm after.


----------



## Girlbike (Dec 18, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> I needed to pick the straightest fender I had. Going bare metal the straighter the better, less metal work, and you can't hide anything with skimming!



Mine is a super cheap buy at Trexlertown. I saw it and had inspiration! The front and rear have to match. My son insists that I paint them yellow. The Bondo came out alright.


----------



## Girlbike (Dec 18, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> Update! Monark Bare Metal SD Cruiser.
> As some know, I decided to add the 51 Shelby front fender to the rear of the Finished bike. Because of the mixture of the 26 x 2.50"s and the heavy flat rims, I had to do a bit more cutting (almost 9") due to clearance issues on the lower arms of the frame and chain.
> Now onto the metal work on the fender. I like it, those Shelby braces fit the style of the bike great, not to mention the ducktail as well!
> 
> ...



Your bike looks mean!
I might end up skipping the front fender. I'm going for a gasser look. I think the front fender with the 27" front makes the front look shorter, like it ran into something.


----------



## Balooney (Dec 19, 2021)

Just picked up this Columbia project yesterday.  Trying to date it but not being very successful.  The numbers are stamped poorly and difficult to make out.  I believe the number is M256536 although the "M" is questionable. This is my first Columbia so I am quite lacking when it comes to knowledge of these bikes.  Hoping that someone "in the know" might offer some guidance or info.  Thank you!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2021)

Been dialing in my Pod bike the last few weeks. Had to fix the kickstand, new set of headset bearings, a set of John’s chain treads, and today I spent some time with the soldering iron to get the horn and lights working. Now if it would quit raining I could go ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 19, 2021)

I have a set of wheels I use whenever I get a 'new' bike and the original wheels are off being built up by Master Wheel Builder-Gary Quail of Santa Cruz. It had been some time since I re-greased this Morrow hub so while taking it apart the brake sleeve fell on the garage floor and broke in three pieces. Great! I had another but it was an older style with the pins on the two sleeve expanders. It was mildly worn and kinda rattily. I rode on it for about two weeks and it just wasn't 'right'. It had the worst case of lost motion I had ever ridden on. Lost motion is when you brake and then pedal forward the pedal is slack-doesn't seem to engage right away. In fact the 'free-wheel/lost motion' on this rebuild was a full half turn of the crank. This can also contribute to poor braking-but there are other factors for that also. This problem is easily corrected with the installation of the Morrow part 127b-lost motion washer. See pictures above-easy fix. By installing the 127b spacer I brought my free wheel from a half a revolution of the crank down to about 3 inches measured at the pedal end! Rides great. In the 'Bicycle Restoration Tips' here on the C.A.B.E. under the thread by 'srfndoc'-'Poor braking with Morrow prewar hub' there are a number of entries and discussion on what might be the problem. On the Morrow hubs there can be one or several problems-especially old worn high mileage hubs. Towards the end of the thread I mention the lost motion problem-you can read about it there. I use the same pictures here and would like to mention I found the guy that sells the 127b lost motion spacer on EBAY. He refers to the lost motion spacer as-'Morrow hub spacer 138b' (don't know where that came from-its always been the 127b lost motion 'washer'). Anyway-if this sounds like the way your Morrow is acting up-get one of these spacers.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 19, 2021)

mr.cycleplane said:


> View attachment 1530126
> 
> View attachment 1530127
> 
> ...



Love this posting! I have a morrow hub that has about a 1/4 crank of lost motion and poor braking. I recently purchased the eclipse ring for it. I haven’t installed it yet. With only half of the lost motion you were experiencing do you think I should find one of the spacers? Thank you for your input!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 19, 2021)

Wow! 1/4 of a turn is actually pretty good-normal. If you like riding with a Morrow hub all the time-might be wise to pick one of the spacers up. Most hubs-any brand have a certain amount of 'dis-connect' lost motion. When its half a revolution of movement-time for a change. As for the poor braking-I'll be the first to admit the Morrow hub is not gonna skid your tires. They are the ultimate 'coaster brake'......(as in 'coast to a stop') you plan ahead when you want to stop! If you can find a new brake sleeve-the kind with grooves and snap in expanders this will help if everything else is within tolerance. You can 'cut' groves-don't have to be perfect-something to act as cleats on the shell. sanding the inside the shell-roughing it up never works-the first time you hit the brakes it'll be shiny again.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 19, 2021)

mr.cycleplane said:


> View attachment 1530126
> 
> View attachment 1530127
> 
> ...



@Nashman


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 19, 2021)

Today’s my Columbia Model 44 racer got a new pair of New Mexican “sun cured” Robert Dean tires that I aged-down.  It took about three months in the high altitude desert to develop the crazing we see on period late 19th-early 20th century single tubes.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 20, 2021)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Wow! 1/4 of a turn is actually pretty good-normal. If you like riding with a Morrow hub all the time-might be wise to pick one of the spacers up. Most hubs-any brand have a certain amount of 'dis-connect' lost motion. When its half a revolution of movement-time for a change. As for the poor braking-I'll be the first to admit the Morrow hub is not gonna skid your tires. They are the ultimate 'coaster brake'......(as in 'coast to a stop') you plan ahead when you want to stop! If you can find a new brake sleeve-the kind with grooves and snap in expanders this will help if everything else is within tolerance. You can 'cut' groves-don't have to be perfect-something to act as cleats on the shell. sanding the inside the shell-roughing it up never works-the first time you hit the brakes it'll be shiny again.



Good morning mr cycle plane! 
 Thank you for taking the time to respond to my question! The morrow hub I have is a 1950. The last year of production from what I understand. When I serviced this hub it looked almost new inside and has the grooves brake shoes how ever I expected more responsive braking. From what you have described it’s working normally. I’ve taken my bike with this hub to many events and when your out riding it’s phenomenal! Once you get into a crowded place it gets a bit worry some when you can’t always plan ahead! Lmao! All my other bikes have nd or bendix hubs witch are great for the crowded places but definitely a step behind the morrow for the cruising. There’s a section of road that we ride all the time that’s a slight down hill for about 15 houses. When we all start coasting side by side by the end I usually end up 3 houses ahead of everyone with the morrow hub bike! Lol. The bendix and nd hub bikes all stay neck and neck with each other! So I am going to leave it alone with this new found understanding! Appreciate the info! My 54 phantom has the morrow and my 46 world imperial has the nd.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 20, 2021)

yes-its true-the morrow isn't a stop right now hub! bendix is good also. not a fan of the n.d. as the brakes are always on to a degree and if not oiled a disaster. there really is nothing you can do to improve the braking on the morrow when its a new one-sounds like the one you have might be. those later ones are strong-well built. the big thing morrows have going for them is the forward movement-all the internals disconnect. their logo for a while was....'ride all day coast half way!' true-they ride great. i have them on all my bikes. yours will improve the more you use as the sleeve will 'break in'. they harden it so it springs back to 'ready' position.'  they were expensive to make and that is why they went away when bendix bought out that division of eclipse. take care-merry xmas!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 20, 2021)

mr.cycleplane said:


> yes-its true-the morrow isn't a stop right now hub! bendix is good also. not a fan of the n.d. as the brakes are always on to a degree and if not oiled a disaster. there really is nothing you can do to improve the braking on the morrow when its a new one-sounds like the one you have might be. those later ones are strong-well built. the big thing morrows have going for them is the forward movement-all the internals disconnect. their logo for a while was....'ride all day coast half way!' true-they ride great. i have them on all my bikes. yours will improve the more you use as the sleeve will 'break in'. they harden it so it springs back to 'ready' position.'  they were expensive to make and that is why they went away when bendix bought out that division of eclipse. take care-merry xmas!



Now that you mentioned it….there has been a slight noticeable improvement since I first started using it! This is the only morrow hub in my fleet and I’ve been using nd hubs on most of them. I think that’s going to change. Your right about the nd brakes when there not kept oiled…squeak and drag. Never thought about them dragging once there properly serviced though but does make since with there design!


----------



## vincev (Dec 20, 2021)

working on it right now in garage....what are these old handle bars called....old Peerless bike..



...


----------



## ricobike (Dec 20, 2021)

vincev said:


> working on it right now in garage....what are these old handle bars called....old Peerless bike..View attachment 1530749
> 
> ...



Butterfly bars?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 20, 2021)

Looks like Butterflys to me. Late 50's intro?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 21, 2021)

I made some headway with my 1969 Atala Torino muscle bike. I finished cleaning up the parts and getting ready for assembly. I have the original WW knobby off it I believe it is a Paramount? I will need to find an appropriate WW front to go on it. the original wheels are smoked so I have a set of MO 3 speed wheels I will use for now.


----------



## dasberger (Dec 23, 2021)

No particular bike but the last few days I've been trying to get the new shop space organized and sort out some parts to pass along...

Been though a couple of sets of pedals...  Here are some early postwar AS Schwinn Deluxe...  Phantom anyone??





This teacup came on a parts bike... already converted to LED.  Finally put light to can... nice OG can repainted/ new decals


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 23, 2021)

dasberger said:


> No particular bike but the last few days I've been trying to get the new shop space organized and sort out some parts to pass along...
> 
> Been though a couple of sets of pedals...  Here are some early postwar AS Schwinn Deluxe...  Phantom anyone??
> 
> ...



Do the pedals have the bearings and how much are you wanting for all these parts?


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 24, 2021)

TOC or teens Loraine. Cleaning the dirt and grease from the Nickle plated parts and leaving the patina intact.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 26, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> TOC or teens Loraine. Cleaning the dirt and grease from the Nickle plated parts and leaving the patina intact.
> 
> Headset, badge and front fork cleaned up.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 26, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> Update! Monark Bare Metal SD Cruiser.
> As some know, I decided to add the 51 Shelby front fender to the rear of the Finished bike. Because of the mixture of the 26 x 2.50"s and the heavy flat rims, I had to do a bit more cutting (almost 9") due to clearance issues on the lower arms of the frame and chain.
> Now onto the metal work on the fender. I like it, those Shelby braces fit the style of the bike great, not to mention the ducktail as well!
> 
> ...




Update! The Bare Metal Monark SD Cruiser.
This project is a Bare Metal, Let It Show (imperfections in metal) Cruiser out of spare parts. After the festivities yesterday/last night, I snuck out to the shop and finished up the Shelby front fender for the rear of the bike. Lots of work went into this, done and mounted. Now to see if I continue to like the idea.


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 26, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Sears Chief:
> 
> View attachment 1257754
> 
> View attachment 1257755



Any suggestions for correct paint to spray my Sears Chief?       I prefer single stage rattle can.     THX   Mike


----------



## palepainter (Dec 26, 2021)

Put some time in on this today.  Went through all the bearings, brakes and cables.   Swapped out stem and bars.  Had to lengthen cables.  Tires and tubes.  Put suspension stem and post on and ride for a while.  Really a nimble piece of machinery.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 27, 2021)

I adjusted the play out of the bottom bracket on the Beast, oiled the chain & swapped in new pedals with more grip. Then gave the bike a wipe down.



Then dug out a couple of triple tree forks to try out when the Beast gets turned into a muscle bike. I forgot I had the Schwinn fork but completely delighted the steer tubes are 1 1/8" ! I had been thinking they were 1". 🙂 



The Schwinn also has a bit of rake built in that will work well with the steep head tube angle. The other fork has bigger diameter fork legs & I can adjust the length.



Also dug out a couple of seats for mock-up. Bummed I don't have(can't find?) the post for the Jesse James seat.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 28, 2021)

The Elgin Racer's are Hung up! Been wanting to make it an all Elgin hang on this wall for a while now.


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 28, 2021)

Getting my Sears Chief ready for restoration sometime in 2022.


----------



## bthoff (Dec 29, 2021)

Wrapped up this 1963 Firestone Flight 880 today. Sat in a basement 40+ years in very good condition. Rehabbing for a friend, so left the bars where she had them. Added the streamers though....


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 29, 2021)

bthoff said:


> Wrapped up this 1963 Firestone Flight 880 today. Sat in a basement 40+ years in very good condition. Rehabbing for a friend, so left the bars where she had them. Added the streamers though....
> 
> View attachment 1536296
> 
> View attachment 1536297



Wow! Amazing original condition bike! Nice find!


----------



## Quakertownrich (Dec 29, 2021)

'77 Schwinn Superior - cleaned, degreased, wet-sand, polished fork and frame. Next is touch ups and waxing. Finishing frames is my favorite part.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 30, 2021)

Finally!
Finally found the mustache bars I've been wanting for the 1939 Rocket "Patina Monster" Roadster. They are just the right amount of "Nasty"!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 30, 2021)

..


----------



## Jollyride (Dec 30, 2021)

Picked up from Scott McCaskey what I believe to be a 1917 Reserve, Schwinn Built Military bicycle.  Googled for that year the orange and blue color,  however this one had no darts only solid olive green paint in addition to mostly rust and crust. I am sure I will be corrected please chime in!!!
Model A steel wheels not original, off an Excelsior, however those exact hubs were spec on that bicycle with wood rims. Seat purchased from a Caber , it was recovered by a saddlemaker in Ft Worth Texas area not far from were I picked this relic up. Pedals and grips were added as well.

Happy New Year EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Jollyride (Dec 30, 2021)

And..... the repop badge screws failed to paint.  Rookie!!!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 30, 2021)

Good evening Caber’s! 
 Made some progress on the early post war Schwinn packard today. Finally finished the color sanding and clear coat on the frame and tank today!


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 30, 2021)

Looks cool i like it !


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

Cussin' my luck with this & this


Stuck stems, seat posts, & stuff Not generally fitting the way it is supposed to❗🤬me Royally Lately😒

The Dutch Excelsior Nostalgia is jus' bein' cleaned up/for sale. Rides Noice🤣 on 28x1 1/2"  Stainless Van Schothorst/Rigida wheels w/ New Continental tires & tubes. 

If it doesn't find a home; later on I think I wanna chop & cut / stretch it into a board tracker frame👀


----------



## mrg (Dec 30, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good evening Caber’s!
> Made some progress on the early post war Schwinn packard today. Finally finished the color sanding and clear coat on the frame and tank today!
> 
> View attachment 1537481
> ...



You should try the satin clear, does the same job but keeps the og look.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 30, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> View attachment 1537578
> 
> Cussin' my luck with this & thisView attachment 1537579
> Stuck stems, seat posts, & stuff Not generally fitting the way it is supposed to❗🤬me Royally Lately😒
> ...



Lmao! I feel ya on the s**t show! The up side is once it’s over….it’s over and that project becomes even a bigger win! My 1940 Schwinn majestic every thing was frozen! Stem, head tube bearings, crank bearings, chain and the seat post from hell !! Lmao


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Lmao! I feel ya on the s**t show! The up side is once it’s over….it’s over and that project becomes even a bigger win! My 1940 Schwinn majestic every thing was frozen! Stem, head tube bearings, crank bearings, chain and the seat post from hell !! Lmao
> 
> View attachment 1537587
> 
> ...



I'm tryin' believe me I'm tryin' hence ranting & raving here😒


If either piss me off too bad I have sawzall & welder 😈
It might kick my butt but it'll lose the end game 😉


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 30, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I'm tryin' believe me I'm tryin' hence ranting & raving here😒
> 
> 
> If either piss me off too bad I have sawzall & welder 😈
> It might kick my butt but it'll lose the end game 😉



I had to cut the seat post off, cut it on the inside in two places and weld my slide hammer to the post multiple times to get it out! Took a few days due to being so pissed I was ready to cut it in half! Lmao


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> I had to cut the seat post off, cut it on the inside in two places and weld my slide hammer to the post multiple times to get it out! Took a few days due to being so pissed I was ready to cut it in half! Lmao



Yeah that is Exactly❗how I'm Feelin' & since neither are old or super valuable I have mad scientist ideas on the brain If I resort to that 🤣


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 30, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Yeah that is Exactly❗how I'm Feelin' & since neither are old or super valuable I have mad scientist ideas on the brain If I resort to that 🤣



Start cutting! Lmao


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 30, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Start cutting! Lmao



Here’s a suggestion for the new tank since the saws all will be out! Lmao


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Here’s a suggestion for the new tank since the saws all will be out! Lmao
> 
> View attachment 1537591



At this point jus' give me the whiskey❗🤣🤣🤣
That way I'm calm with the saw & worse case I can blame it on the alcohol if doesn't work as planned😉


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 31, 2021)

Worked on the 53 panther today , hope to ride it on new years day , thanks for looking !


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 31, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Been dialing in my Pod bike the last few weeks. Had to fix the kickstand, new set of headset bearings, a set of John’s chain treads, and today I spent some time with the soldering iron to get the horn and lights working. Now if it would quit raining I could go ride! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1530119
> 
> View attachment 1530120



Man that's a beautiful bike !!!!!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 31, 2021)

Winter cleaning and service time here. Starting with my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Completely stripped down and started sanding. Will work on finishing the sanding and start polishing next. Hammerhead


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Winter cleaning and service time here. Starting with my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Completely stripped down and started sanding. Will work on finishing the sanding and start polishing next. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1537624
> View attachment 1537625
> View attachment 1537626
> View attachment 1537627



I love the background but Witchblade sealed it ❗She is my phone lock screen & home screen








I dig the bike too. Lol. I had to look zoomed in at the chainguard; thought it was cut into a half piece but it's polished😯

What are you using to shine it?


----------



## Sven (Jan 1, 2022)

Went to work..after pulling out some  molds for casting next week , The boss asked if I could look over his bike. I , lubricated the chain and rea derailleur , checked the brakes


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 1, 2022)

Superman1984 said:


> I love the background but Witchblade sealed it ❗She is my phone lock screen & home screenView attachment 1537637
> 
> View attachment 1537638
> 
> ...



Sanded with 400 grit wet paper. Polished with Mother mag and aluminum polish. With a final coat of Meguiars carnauba wax.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 1, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Sanded with 400 grit wet paper. Polished with Mother mag and aluminum polish. With a final coat of Meguiars carnauba wax.
> View attachment 1538725



I was going to suggest Mother's Mag & Aluminum👍🏻

I always use it for my polished steel pieces & of course aluminum😉


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 3, 2022)

I brought my '69 Stingray down from storage and I'm getting ready to mount my newly rebuilt and laced S-2 kickback overdrive blue band 2 speed. I mounted a new 2.125 on it just to see how it rolls. I plan on putting this wheel on my '67 when I get it put back together at that point I will mount a proper tire on it. I ride my Stingrays often when weather allows and I keep one of these tires on my '76. They seem to give a smoother ride then the vintage ones.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 3, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> Worked on the 53 panther today , hope to ride it on new years day , thanks for looking !
> 
> View attachment 1537607
> 
> ...



Did ya get to take the new year’s ride on this jewel!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 3, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I brought my '69 Stingray down from storage and I'm getting ready to mount my newly rebuilt and laced S-2 kickback overdrive blue band 2 speed. I mounted a new 2.125 on it just to see how it rolls. I plan on putting this wheel on my '67 when I get it put back together at that point I will mount a proper tire on it. I ride my Stingrays often when weather allows and I keep one of these tires on my '76. They seem to give a smoother ride then the vintage ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All Blue 😍


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 4, 2022)

Final assembly of my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Ready to roll, when the snow is gone. In another 3 plus months lol.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 4, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Final assembly of my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Ready to roll, when the snow is gone. In another 3 plus months lol.
> View attachment 1541708
> View attachment 1541709
> View attachment 1541710
> View attachment 1541711



Looks awesome! How’s she ride!?


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 5, 2022)

Seems I have a green thumb after all!
Who says Crank doesn't grow on trees!
My center pole is blooming nicely.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 5, 2022)

I worked on getting going again on RatRodBikes to enter the Muscle Bike Build Off. I started by putting together a front wheel to begin mocking up the image in my head that I have for my recently acquired Mongoose Beast. It is called Maurice. 🤓 
















And threw on a set of apes to conform to the 2 outta 3 rule at the end of the day.....


----------



## coryplayford_2009 (Jan 5, 2022)

First time posting her up on the CABE.
1937 Tall Frame Mead Ranger from what I’ve dug up this is the “Sport Ace” model. Bicycle came from Ohio where is spent it’s life with one family. It was passed down from Grandfather to Grandson. Came with a load of he original ephemera and some extras.. spent a couple weeks getting her cleaned up (but not too clean) she now sits proudly next to the ‘21.
Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## coryplayford_2009 (Jan 5, 2022)

coryplayford_2009 said:


> First time posting her up up on the CABE.
> 1937 Tall Frame Mead Ranger from what I’ve dug up this is the “Sport Ace” model. Bicycle came from Ohio where is spent it’s life with one family. It was passed down from Grandfather to Grandson. Came with a load of he original ephemera and some extras.. spent a couple weeks getting her cleaned up (but not too clean) she now sits proudly next to the ‘21.
> Hope you all enjoy!
> View attachment 1542221
> ...


----------



## coryplayford_2009 (Jan 5, 2022)

Ephemera pics 👆


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 5, 2022)

Perfectly executed. Congrats on a great find @coryplayford_2009 !

That has to be a keeper.👍


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 5, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Looks awesome! How’s she ride!?



Thank you. She rides very well. No hands all day on this one.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 5, 2022)

Added a splash of color to a badge today
Before and after


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 6, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Added a splash of color to a badge today
> Before and after
> 
> View attachment 1542558
> ...



That looks awesome! Would you be willing to do a step by step photo shoot to show us how you did that!?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 6, 2022)

coryplayford_2009 said:


> View attachment 1542263
> 
> View attachment 1542264
> 
> ...



That’s an awesome piece of history! Your a lucky man! Would love to find something like that! Maybe some day paper work for a 1945 Schwinn will turn up too! Welcome to the cabe also! You’ll love this site!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 6, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I worked on getting going again on RatRodBikes to enter the Muscle Bike Build Off. I started by putting together a front wheel to begin mocking up the image in my head that I have for my recently acquired Mongoose Beast. It is called Maurice. 🤓 View attachment 1542100
> 
> View attachment 1542101
> 
> ...



Sweet looking ride monkeyarms!! Like where you are going with that! What do ya think about using a vintage long spring leather seat and a taller super skinny ten speed style front wheel and tire combo too!?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 6, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Sweet looking ride monkeyarms!! Like where you are going with that! What do ya think about using a vintage long spring leather seat and a taller super skinny ten speed style front wheel and tire combo too!?




Thank you for your kind words and suggestions! I plan to have the seated position as close to the rear tire and low as practically possible. The fat tire will not allow for springs and aren't needed since the wheel is wrapped in a big rubber air bag. 🙂

This is my thinking and plan to achieve the image in my head. I'm just getting started so we'll see what happens when I really start digging in with this build. The seating will be my biggest challenge on this one. Just a little paint needed on the tank & front wheel. Possibly the fork to a degree to blend everything to look like it came that way.

I will take you up on a super skinny wheel up front to exhaust my options to make this the best it can be. Since a 26"x4" tire is actually 29 3/4" tall that may be a nice fit! 👍 We shall see....


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 6, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thank you for your kind words and suggestions! I plan to have the seated position as close to the rear tire and low as practically possible. The fat tire will not allow for springs and aren't needed since the wheel is wrapped in a big rubber air bag. 🙂
> 
> This is my thinking and plan to achieve the image in my head. I'm just getting started so we'll see what happens when I really start digging in with this build. The seating will be my biggest challenge on this one. Just a little paint needed on the tank & front wheel. Possibly the fork to a degree to blend everything to look like it came that way.
> 
> I will take you up on a super skinny wheel up front to exhaust my options to make this the best it can be. Since a 26"x4" tire is actually 29 3/4" tall that may be a nice fit! 👍 We shall see....



She definitely has an old school vibe with a new school twist! I like that a lot! Glad you’re going to try the skinny taller tire in the front! Think it’ll add some rake to the front and give ya more of the fork angle! I also love the seat being low and further back! Gives a much better look! That’s what started me using the lucky 7 seat posts ! Lmao! I like the long spring seats for a few reasons and one reason is there width ! That rear tire is definitely a keeper! Can’t wait to see what you do with this ride!!


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 6, 2022)

working on the Western Union bike.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 6, 2022)

buck hughes said:


> working on the Western Union bike.
> 
> View attachment 1543180
> 
> ...



Gotta have the two speed for that speedy delivery! 👍🏻


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 6, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> She definitely has an old school vibe with a new school twist! I like that a lot! Glad you’re going to try the skinny taller tire in the front! Think it’ll add some rake to the front and give ya more of the fork angle! I also love the seat being low and further back! Gives a much better look! That’s what started me using the lucky 7 seat posts ! Lmao! I like the long spring seats for a few reasons and one reason is there width ! That rear tire is definitely a keeper! Can’t wait to see what you do with this ride!!
> 
> View attachment 1543167
> 
> View attachment 1543168





Again, thank you! I really enjoyed seeing your Phantom progress. Nice work! 😎  😎 Hard to beat the look & comfort of a slammed lucky 7 post with a long spring seat on an old balloon rat.😉👍

Took some time to assemble the fat fork as intended to get the most length out of the fork today & tried out some other bars. Slackened the head tube a couple of degrees by eye. Should have used the angle finder when I started but got too excited to start working on it.🤓
















Need to swing by the bike co-op to get stem spacers so I can take it for a ride to see how I like the handling & stuff. Will get a couple more stems as well for other combos. Then will try out the OCC fork with some rake built in......


----------



## AndyA (Jan 8, 2022)

No. 1 son, who lives in Brooklyn, brought his Yuba Boda Boda cargo bike to dad's repair shop.  It needed a new shift cable, brake adjustment, and some general TLC. This bike is on the roads of Brooklyn almost every day taking the grandson to school, grocery shopping, etc. Like all good mechanics, I took it for a test ride as part of the repair service.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 8, 2022)

Picked up hardware needed to install the fork on Maurice to test ride the fork & did some more mock-ups. Enough snow should be gone tomorrow for a good test ride. 🙂 

Motorcycle bars from the bottom of the pile are pretty cool and real comfortable.😎












These are really comfy as well....


----------



## Rat Rod (Jan 8, 2022)

55 spitfire, New Old stock some water damage tire Bell works great nice and loud.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 8, 2022)

Love these tire driven bells!


----------



## ozzie (Jan 8, 2022)

Spent a couple of hours today cleaning up the bottom bracket area of the f’ugly 4 gill and getting the bearings set up so the crank would spin nice. Hanging out for the nexus skip tooth rear sprocket to arrive to finish up and ride a skip tooth drive bike for the first time. I have a nos diamond chain. Is regular chain lube suitable for these chains?


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 9, 2022)

This time of year, I try and pull out one bike a day. Wipe it down, air the tires, and do a general check up. Yesterday was the 39 Elgin straight bar, long tank "Keep It Simple" Racer. Now to hang it back up.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 9, 2022)

I got this project from Ron Schwinnguyohio as a ratty original frame, fork and rack with a snapped off and frozen kickstand.  After an intense and headache of a search combined with what i already had laying around, this is all mocked up!  Still a ways to go before its a rider but this is a heck of a step considering i wont use repop parts.
This is what makes the headache worth it and also making deals with awesome cabers on parts i need!
One more phantom back living a respectable life!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 9, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I got this project from Ron Schwinnguyohio as a ratty original frame, fork and rack with a snapped off and frozen kickstand.  After an intense and headache of a search combined with what i already had laying around, this is all mocked up!  Still a ways to go before its a rider but this is a heck of a step considering i wont use repop parts.
> This is what makes the headache worth it and also making deals with awesome cabers on parts i need!
> One more phantom back living a respectable life!
> 
> ...



How many of those phantom’s do ya have now? One of every year?


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 9, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Added a splash of color to a badge today
> Before and after
> 
> View attachment 1542558
> ...



One of my favorite badges 😎👍


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 9, 2022)

Schwinn1776 said:


> One of my favorite badges 😎👍View attachment 1545862



Definitely cool! Yours is a nice original badge for sure!!


----------



## tacochris (Jan 9, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> How many of those phantom’s do ya have now? One of every year?



Lol i have a problem.

51 black
52 black
54 black
54 red
52 Green


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 9, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Lol i have a problem.
> 
> 51 black
> 52 black
> ...



You sure do!! So many more to find!! Lmao


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 9, 2022)

Schwinn1776 said:


> One of my favorite badges 😎👍View attachment 1545862



One of my favorite badges! I’ve also got one the same color as yours. Almost nos too! Just the center strip of blue needed a touch up


----------



## tacochris (Jan 9, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> You sure do!! So many more to find!! Lmao



Ide be lying if i said i was done...tomorrow is a whole new day!  Lol


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 9, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> One of my favorite badges! I’ve also got one the same color as yours. Almost nos too! Just the center strip of blue needed a touch up
> View attachment 1546035



Man! That's clean! 😎



I found an other one a few years back 😎👍


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 10, 2022)

Its been so cold (next to the pictures @SKPC posts of bikes in the snow every year!) that must sound ridiculous-I haven't been able to 








 ride much! Anyway-just got back my front wheel from the Master Wheel builder-Gary Quail of Santa Cruz lacing me up a 1937-9 front brake for my LBA97 and took for a shake down ride. I had recently added a spacer in the Morrow hub to cut down on the lost motion and needed to 'seat' the parts.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 10, 2022)

The f’ugly 4 gill has finally been reunited with a skip tooth chain, thanks to a 11 tooth nexus compatible rear sprocket from Ichi Bikes and a nos Diamond chain from a cabe member. I had the correct 26t front sprocket original to the bike but chose to use a 24t sweetheart sprocket instead to tailor the gearing perfectly with the Nexus 7 speed hub. Rims are double wall Sun Rhyno lite with Phil wood double butted spokes. The new 7 speed hub was removed from a bike attachment for the disabled which was on display in a hospital. Rides great, a little lube on the chain and its done for now. I’m going to continue to put miles on it and possibly repaint the frame later although the contrast of the black wheels and darker guards against the white frame works for me compared to the natural alloy wheels I had on it before.









With new wheels



With previous wheels


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 11, 2022)

Finally had the chance to get my latest spare parts build out, the Bare Metal "let it show" Monark bobber. 1st ride, went very well, rides smooth!


----------



## ian (Jan 11, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I got this project from Ron Schwinnguyohio as a ratty original frame, fork and rack with a snapped off and frozen kickstand.  After an intense and headache of a search combined with what i already had laying around, this is all mocked up!  Still a ways to go before its a rider but this is a heck of a step considering i wont use repop parts.
> This is what makes the headache worth it and also making deals with awesome cabers on parts i need!
> One more phantom back living a respectable life!
> 
> ...



I admire your persistence.


----------



## danfitz1 (Jan 11, 2022)

Getting things sorted out. Need to find a correct chrome top/black leg rack.


----------



## mike j (Jan 11, 2022)

Every time that I pull this one out of the pile to try and sell it, my wife sees it and says that she want's it. I'm adding my former 750 watt mid drive unit, that I had burnt up, rebuilt & have since upgraded. I like the Luna Cycles motor units because they offer the motor itself, which gets burnt, for around a third of the price of the complete assembly. When this is all together it should be a beast, for her, as she is pretty light.


----------



## Sven (Jan 11, 2022)

Its about 19° in my shed so , I am working on a smaller scale. Painted the spokes and hub testor's steel to give it more of a prototypical appearance. Still trying to decide on a color for the frame and fork.


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 11, 2022)

worked on Schwinn B-6.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 11, 2022)

Good evening Caber’s! 
 Finished up the front fender and light housing today.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2022)

Sven said:


> Its about 19° in my shed so , I am working on a smaller scale. Painted the spokes and hub testor's steel to give it more of a prototypical appearance. Still trying to decide on a color for the frame and fork.View attachment 1547116




Looks like that was modeled after a 1974-75? So I would go with the 75 and do Sky Blue. Duplicolor Intense Blue Pearl is a perfect match for the Radiant Blue but in a metallic. The later Sky Blue was more of a Radiant Blue.  8 bucks and you'll have enough left over to do 1/1 frame.   😜


----------



## Hastings (Jan 12, 2022)

Straightened out this 1936 Westfield front fender on my 1820s mouse hole anvil early this morning. Not perfect but turned out pretty good.


----------



## Sven (Jan 12, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Straightened out this 1936 Westfield front fender on my 1820s mouse hole anvil early this morning. Not perfect but turned out pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 1547282
> 
> ...



Not pretty good...thats a damn  excellent job.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 12, 2022)

Good evening Caber’s!
 The seat on my 46 faded pretty dramatically this summer so I decided to dye it black. Hopefully it will loose some of the shine once I start riding it. Also added the wheel driven bell my wife got me for Christmas. Little by little it’s coming along nicely!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jan 12, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good evening Caber’s!
> The seat on my 46 faded pretty dramatically this summer so I decided to dye it black. Hopefully it will loose some of the shine once I start riding it. Also added the wheel driven bell my wife got me for Christmas. Little by little it’s coming along nicely!
> 
> View attachment 1547677
> ...




*Is that your "Pink 62" sitting outside in the street in pic #4?*


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 12, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Is that your "Pink 62" sitting outside in the street in pic #4?*



Yup! The light does make it look pink but it’s orange.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 12, 2022)

Today I worked on the 1896 Denver Cycle Mfr. Company “Denver” tandem.  The tires were changed and the cranks were put in alignment.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 12, 2022)

There’s a ride in Pleasanton this weekend on Sunday. Starts at 12:15 in the Walmart parking lot


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 13, 2022)

So I currently own two Michigan City Excelsior motobikes with exactly the same paint colors.  For some reason a past owner painted over the center striping on the fenders but left everything else alone.  I have a collection of nine or ten different paint removal products; every time I see a new product I buy it to give it a try.  Each paint is different and results vary with each product.  Anyway my trusty first “go to,” Everclear Alcohol was missing 🧐 so I grabbed this off the shelf.  Usually I find Goof-off products to be too aggressive.  I tried this spray on a past bike and it did nothing.  Amazingly it worked wonders with this paint!  I applied the product on small pieces of Magic Eraser and worked small areas at a time.  Once the bit of eraser was saturated with the overpaint i threw it away and got another piece.  I then neutralized the cleaned area with a water soaked rag.  The entire fender took about ten minutes to finish.  Why would anyone paint over this!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 13, 2022)

So awesome 😎👍


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 14, 2022)

This time of year, I try and pull out one bike a day. Wipe it down and air the tires. Yesterday was the 1949 Monark Super Deluxe Survivor. I don't polish my survivors, just good ole soap and water.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 14, 2022)

I bought this bike from anther CABE member. The bike arrived very quickly so I was able to start in on it! 
Straightened out the left side pedal ( a little better), that was a bit banged up. I should have taken a "before photo". LOL
I am lookin for a mate to this pedal or will trade towards a matched set in similar condition, from the time period.









						Sold - Turn of Century Rambler Mens Bicycle. 28" wheels. $950 Shipped | Archive (sold)
					

The pedals do not match. Rims are good. Paypal accepted




					thecabe.com


----------



## vincev (Jan 14, 2022)

I guess its time to wax a bike since "what did you ride" doesnt apply in the midwest today.......................


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 14, 2022)

Did some minor tuneup and quick cleaning on the chainless.  It will be posted for sale very soon.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jan 14, 2022)

spent some time getting more than two speeds out of the folding bikes hub







 and cleaned up a headlamp for the Dutch Gazelle.

the headlamp had totally ruined paint on it but once I finished cleaning all the old finish, rot and crud off I don't think I have the heart to paint it.

information on these Philips lamps is pretty thin on the ground but it seems to have been made somewhere between the 30s and the 50s.

the little Philips logo on top even lights when the lamp is on, too cool!









mandatory bonus porn picture of today's watch... Elgin's top of the line caliber 156.


----------



## J-wagon (Jan 14, 2022)

Mock assembly of recently acquired 1936 Hawthorne badged Silver King (thanks @ratrodz). Hopefully assembled truss rods hardware bracket etc correctly. Looking forward to building this!


----------



## STEVE NUTT (Jan 14, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> View attachment 1091920
> 
> Been doing some work on this recently acquired 55 Raleigh Deluxe Sports. I can't stand gumwall tires so put the original front wheel back on with some new black Kendas. Gave it my special hand rubbed oil treatment to clean/brighten it up a bit. Also a longer seatpost with proper Brooks B72 were added.
> View attachment 1091922
> ...



Black tyres look great , looks like you changed fr wheel to correct Westwood also. Nice tidy up


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 14, 2022)

Good evening Caber’s! 
 Today I finished up a birthday gift for Jesus! I made a twin cylinder propeller for his early post war bike.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 14, 2022)

Before taking the f’ugly 4 gill
on it shakedown ride with its new skip tooth setup, I spent and hour or so dressing/filing the sharp edges off the Ichi 11t sprocket. It now runs quieter although I’m not sure of the longevity of this sprocket as the metal is very soft. I will need to monitor how it wears.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 14, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Before taking the f’ugly 4 gill
> on it shakedown ride with its new skip tooth setup, I spent and hour or so dressing/filing the sharp edges off the Ichi 11t sprocket. It now runs quieter although I’m not sure of the longevity of this sprocket as the metal is very soft. I will need to monitor how it wears. View attachment 1549062
> View attachment 1549063
> 
> View attachment 1549064



Sweet sprocket! Maybe after it breaks in take it off and heat treat it to harden the metal. Hopefully it’s a high carbon steel otherwise it won’t harden


----------



## ozzie (Jan 14, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Sweet sprocket! Maybe after it breaks in take it off and heat treat it to harden the metal. Hopefully it’s a high carbon steel otherwise it won’t harden



It files so easily I doubt it has much carbon in it!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 15, 2022)

Cleaned up the chain. Before and after. The ornamental stamped out diamonds were packed with old grease and dirt. Still some hints of Nickle showing.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 15, 2022)

STEVE NUTT said:


> Black tyres look great , looks like you changed fr wheel to correct Westwood also. Nice tidy up





Thanks! I like black tires on all my bikes & had them in my garage. Bike came with the original wheel, bars, stem, crank, & put the pedals back on. Real fun bike in this configuration than a stock Sport. 🤓


----------



## Hastings (Jan 15, 2022)

Wicked bend out of this ‘36 Westfield fork. Little wd40 wet sand w/ 2000 grit then buffing compound/denim revived the paint.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 16, 2022)

Swapped out the Jesse James fork for an OCC unit & bar yesterday on Maurice.











Then, having been given the nickname Mr. Monkeyarms I figured I'd try out some appropriate bars..... 🤓 











The top of the bars are at 60" from the ground. Seen here next to my crusty Collegiate.



I think I like it!🙂


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 16, 2022)

Good morning Caber’s! 
 Still time to make it to the ride starting at the Pleasanton Walmart at 12:15!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 16, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning Caber’s!
> Still time to make it to the ride starting at the Pleasanton Walmart at 12:15!
> 
> View attachment 1550210



Super cool C10 bike hauler...sweet rides😎👍


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 16, 2022)

Thank you! It sucks gas but hauls a**!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 16, 2022)

Looks cool that's all that matters 😎🏁


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 16, 2022)

Nothing fancy. Put the old 55 Spit on the stand to clean and lube the chain.





The metal flip cap on my Perry hub came off during a ride but was  able to find in my junk drawer some plastic caps that came off an IKEA shelve. They snap over the attachment and covers it but it’s a perfect fit on the oil hole, snapped right on and is secure. It’s been on there for several rides so it looks like a keeper.
May not be correct but it works.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 16, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like Butterflys to me. Late 50's intro?
> 
> View attachment 1531010



Ok.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 16, 2022)

Good evening Caber’s!
 Was a great ride today in Pleasanton!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 17, 2022)

Worked on......? Well more of a few adjustments and a shakedown ride. Bike is 1940 Schwinn New World model W3M(3 piece crank/coaster brake). I can certainly see the fascination with lighter bikes after riding the heavy beasts I normally ride! Very smooth rider-easy handling.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 17, 2022)

Took another ride today to try and find an annoying 'click' I heard when I went for a ride the other day. Sounded like a kink in the chain and wasn't so much a noise as something I felt at the pedal-the right pedal! Turns out I had put some 'nice' original looking pedals on the bike and near as I can tell (discovered as I was taking off) the axel is slightly bent. Just happened to have some prewar Torrington 10's not as nice(few scuffs on the end caps)-changed pedals out. 


















Bike is 1938 Schwinn LBA97 badged as LaSalle/Chicago Cycle Supply ('L' prefix denotes locking fork)


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 17, 2022)

I picked up this Shelby a while ago I thought it was a '39 but I did some research and it seems more likely '45/'46. I  had done nothing but a chain, tires, long pull bars and ride it until this week. It has a healthy coat of red barn paint and I had wondered what it originally looked like. It rolled quite well but needed truing and the spokes are too rusty so I put a set of S-2s  on it while I figure out the wheels. I got to wet sanding and what do you know the original blue tips and white pins started showing up along with some gold initials of a previous owner. Lots more to do on this one but looking forward to when I can get it all back together.


----------



## jesus (Jan 17, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good evening Caber’s!
> Was a great ride today in Pleasanton!
> 
> View attachment 1550496
> ...



David thanks for the invite. It was a fun ride for all. Id say about 25 to 30 bikes.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 18, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Worked on......? Well more of a few adjustments and a shakedown ride. Bike is 1940 Schwinn New World model W3M(3 piece crank/coaster brake). I can certainly see the fascination with lighter bikes after riding the heavy beasts I normally ride! Very smooth rider-easy handling.View attachment 1550781
> 
> View attachment 1550783
> 
> ...



Lovely looking bike!
I love the clean, uncluttered lines of these compared to similar aged British machines.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 19, 2022)

Stripping paint mechanically today. Ran out of paint stripper. Almost ready to put in the bead blaster.

1945-46 Schwinn Dx frame


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 19, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Stripping paint mechanically today. Ran out of paint stripper. Almost ready to put in the bead blaster.
> 
> 1945-46 Schwinn Dx frame
> 
> ...



Hi Jeff! What’s the vin number on your bike?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 19, 2022)

Good evening Caber’s! 
 My friend Jesus has been talking about his “bike in the box” for a while now. So today we opened the “Box!” Here’s what came out! A 1946 Schwinn Excelsior wearing what look to be all it’s original parts! All I can say is “WOW”! Can’t wait to pull the dog leg crank out and look for a year number! Does anyone know if these are the tires they came with?


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 21, 2022)

This time of year, I try and pull out one bike a day. Wipe it down and air the tires. Yesterday was the 1948 Monark Super Deluxe Survivor. I don't polish my survivors, just good ole soap and water.


----------



## dasberger (Jan 21, 2022)

I've had my 20's Schwinn built Electric Motorbike in the stand for a while....  still no luck freeing the stem but I did finally get the front fender off.  I think it's time to break out the torch.  I gave it a wipe down with WD40 and a soft rag... what's left of the paint and pins is pretty delicate so I didn't even want to use steel wool.  Best I can tell the bike was red with gold pins.  Looks like the pins preserved the paint underneath as you can see faint red lines where they were.  I like them original so this one is destined to stay rough but would be a good candidate for paint in the future.  Frame is solid and it's pretty complete so it should make a great rider










I also started aging some cloth wire so I can get the Smith can/Teacup on my Hibbard working again.  Hard to tell from the shadows but it's a good bit darker than it was.


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 21, 2022)

Cleaning and reassembling my 1951, 24” Shelby.  

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## palepainter (Jan 22, 2022)

Making progress on my psycho truck.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 23, 2022)

I attached the seat, adjusted the fork, threw on some grips that the ends were blown out to see how Maurice rides with the bars at 34" wide. Also to try out this set up with the OCC fork. It rides great in this configuration!! Much better than I thought it would. 🤓 




I also removed the Jesse James stickers from the tank and Beast stickers from the tip tube. The tank needs some body work to remove dents and want to smooth out the front where it was welded together before paint. After the ride with the huge ape hangers I dug out the other bars in the pile that work with these clamps. They have to be 7/8" with no flange.



I could also remove the handlebar clamps & use a quill stem to widen my choices. I installed an old school Bontrager titanium flat mtb bar to ease wheeling the bike around. It looks pretty cool too!😉












Gotta dig out the Bondo & other stuff I'll need for the paint I'm doing on this one later today....


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 23, 2022)

Rambler -This is more the look I think this bike should have.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 23, 2022)

1899 Hartford


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 23, 2022)

Did some prep work today on the tank for Maurice to be ready for some Bondo. Tank with a few dents.



Filed the rough weld at the front of the tank....



Then sanded for body filler.


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 23, 2022)

blasterracing said:


> Cleaning and reassembling my 1951, 24” Shelby.
> 
> Tim Newmeyer
> 
> View attachment 1553459



Getting closer.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 24, 2022)

Got bored over the weekend and fitted Electra ape hangers to my 90’s Trek cruiser and a wheel set with a 4 speed hub I had in the garage. Its now comfy and fast!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 25, 2022)

Finding extra Original sheet metal you forgot you had! Priceless!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 25, 2022)

Black Beauty - before and after.
Cleaned this one up a bit. Lightly buffed up the Nickle plated parts, cleaned rust off hubs, preserved the wood rims with lemon oil, removed the re-painted fork darts, upgraded pedals, added rear drop stand, clip, horn and tires. I have a set of original 28" Fisk Victor blackwalls I made use. We'll see.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 26, 2022)

stingrayjoe said:


> Black Beauty - before and after.
> Cleaned this one up a bit. Lightly buffed up the Nickle plated parts, cleaned rust off hubs, preserved the wood rims with lemon oil, removed the re-painted fork darts, upgraded pedals, added rear drop stand, clip, horn and tires. I have a set of original 28" Fisk Victor blackwalls I made use. We'll see.
> 
> View attachment 1556195
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## dasberger (Jan 27, 2022)

Free at last!!  After what seemed like weeks of soaking and banging on it I finally freed the stem on my 20's Electric today.  Some serious rust came out of that head tube!  I call that a win for today.  Next up...  pull the crank/BB and clean/lube everything up.  Trying to decide on what to do for wheels...  hmmm, decisions!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 30, 2022)

Today I cleaned off the paint from the bright parts of the Knoll’s Spring Frame bicycle.  Also did a partial mock-up to see what parts will be selected for the final build.


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 30, 2022)

All together now. All original 24” 1951 Shelby.

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 31, 2022)

Been working on my 1956 schwinn hornet , it had S - 7 wheels on it when I got it but with plenty of room for S - 2 ' s so I put on set of nice S - 2 's on it that I have been saving for a while now  , thanks for looking  !


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 31, 2022)

Just picked this up from a friend that was thinning his herd. 1941 Schwinn BA97-badged as Ace(also on the downtube).


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 2, 2022)

Today it’s wheel building and ND two speed day🙈


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 3, 2022)

Rambler

Started adding some parts I had here in my garage. This is more the look I am going for.


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 3, 2022)

1955 hornet , decided to take the bike completely apart to clean  , detail and  service  , also changing over to S - 2 wheel set , thanks for looking  , more pictures to come 😀


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 3, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> 1955 hornet , decided to take the bike completely apart to clean  , detail and  service  , also changing over to S - 2 wheel set , thanks for looking  , more pictures to come 😀
> 
> View attachment 1563517
> 
> ...




What's up with the wheels? Both the 1955 Hornet and the Deluxe were balloon models and should have S-2's. Are you going to replace the balls in your BB?


----------



## ozzie (Feb 4, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> 1955 hornet , decided to take the bike completely apart to clean  , detail and  service  , also changing over to S - 2 wheel set , thanks for looking  , more pictures to come 😀
> 
> View attachment 1563517
> 
> ...



Great color scheme!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 4, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> What's up with the wheels? Both the 1955 Hornet and the Deluxe were balloon models and should have S-2's. Are you going to replace the balls in your BB?



????? , it's a late 55 hornet , I have seen them with both wheel types , right about the time they were starting to switch over to middleweight schwinns  , it had white painted S - 7's but the S - 2's fit fine so i would rather have the balloon tires  myself


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 4, 2022)

1959 - 60 Raleigh Robin Hood Sports
Various stages of cleaning and detailing. Ongoing not yet completed.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 6, 2022)

Getting there.... need to mount shifter and cable, change tires and tubes. Etc. Etc. LOL


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 6, 2022)

Rambler -
Wheels are clinchers so the holes for valve stems are narrow. My orig single tubes valve stems will not fit.
Found a matching right side pedal, thanks CABE!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 6, 2022)

I worked on the Dyno mooneyes today, threw some Felt ape hangers on it just for fun. Also installed a set of Felt circuit tires which I really dig on this bike. I still have the original bars and tires which I can always swap them back on. Beautiful day to work on bikes. Spring is here in Cali!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 6, 2022)

today I am swapping out the 70's Schwinn tires on my 1942 'liberty" for vintage chain treads and putting the 70's tires on my 50 Traveler.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 6, 2022)

put tires on my 50 Traveler and hooked up what needs hooking up. 80's (?) Schwinn gave up her wheels for the cause. recent purchase of an NOS chain guard with perfect shelf ware motivated me to get it more together. still a few details to attend to. I will eventually put some 1950 wheels back on.

busy bike day today and in the middle my buddy comes by with an ailing 3 speed in need of adjustment. that's what I get for working with my door open.😁


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 7, 2022)

I put a few parts on my second '59 Hornet/ cruiser the one with the black seat. Needs a chain and the 2 speed lever hooked up. Then I need some nicer weather to give it a ride. I only have one aftermarket tank between the 2 so I'll have to decide who gets it. I have been having fun building up these two, not so sure what wheels will end up where. I really love the 2 speed and the wheels on the one with the white seat I just built last summer and they ride as nice as any I have. I will have to make some decisions as I plan to sell both of these bikes.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 8, 2022)

Finished this one up. Came out pretty nice considering I did not completely disassemble. 

Interesting how many signatures Raleigh used all over this machine. Images of Sir Walter Raleigh and Robin Hood.

I hung a new old stock showroom display guarantee card from the 1970s. I have a bunch, never used if anyone needs any PM me.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 8, 2022)

Added some crusty chrome wheels to my 1941 deluxe Dx project. Really digging the chrome more than the painted rims. Just need a chain and more correct pedals and this one can be done


----------



## Serial Hobbyist (Feb 12, 2022)

Finishing up these two Raleighs I've been working on over the winter. The Sports is a '53 with a working Dynohub and the Sprite is a '67 5 speed.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 13, 2022)

Did some work on the Snyder built flared fender motobike.  Thanks to Pete for the front fender reflector @onecatahula !


----------



## palepainter (Feb 13, 2022)

making progress on the Haro Dart.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 14, 2022)

It was Moving day for a few of my Monarks SD's and SC's yesterday. Making more space. No, not selling, just moving.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 15, 2022)

What do ya do when you've had a 80's "El Tiawan'o" Schwinn sitting in back forever! Ya rip it and strip it! An attempt to make it a fun rider for an entry level, or bar hop collector, that wants a bit of attitude. Some big 28" beach bars, earlier cup seat and 60's grips.
Now We Wait!!😇


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Feb 15, 2022)

since its so crappy outside I've got the big lump sitting in the livingroom (blessed be the tolerant wife) 

with the chores done and little to do yesterday afternoon I thought the brakes could use improving, the thing has linked rod operated drum brakes and they were a bit out of balance.

It never occurred to me that sitting in a warm livingroom with a beer, working on a bike, could be so pleasant.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 15, 2022)

Tried to true a set of old crusty wheels for one of my prewar Schwinns. Didn’t work to well. Spokes broke in the process. So the wheels got disassembled, rims “cleaned”, new stainless spokes, and new tires. Can’t wait to get them on the bike now


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 17, 2022)

Got some parts prepped & painted for Maurice. Recurved the sissy bar using a rebar bender.



Polished the ends of the handlebar for some green glitter grips before paint.






Parts curing in the boiler closet. 🤓 




I did 3 coats of Rustoleum bedliner on all then 3 coats of Rustoleum Pewter Hammertone on the fork crowns & sissy bar.(no pics yet)Hoping for more "tone" in the hammertone when it dries but has decent texture. Tricky to use & messy can that leaks behind the trigger.....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 17, 2022)

Got the original front luggage rack on my 1910 Dursley Pederson today.  Not many out there that still have these with the bikes.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 18, 2022)

Finally had time to get my freshly rebuilt crusty wheels on the 1940 Dx. And the Fat Franks really fill up the fenders nicely


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 20, 2022)

37 Western Flyer Motor Bike deluxe


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 20, 2022)

_HOLA! to all the cabers! Just changed & greased, the 24T skip for a correct 22T skip tooth, chain ring, the dogleg and BB, all re- chromed parts, on this nice yellow & black Schwinn cycle truck, from the 40s to enjoy today*
Thanks to our Lord, for another day to enjoy it! AMÉN_


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 20, 2022)

_I just forgot, the final product of hard work, is now rides better and smooth, enjoy it😷😎😜👀🌞_


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Feb 21, 2022)

Good morning Caber’s! 
The Rusty Relics went to the bike show in Nile’s yesterday! We had a great time! Already looking forward to next year!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 21, 2022)

Did a light cleaning on the 1896 Butler.


----------



## Dogtown (Feb 24, 2022)

vince72 said:


> Wow!! I wish my 79 was that cll1935 Elgin Oriole


----------



## Dogtown (Feb 24, 2022)

1935 Elgin Oriole


----------



## vincev (Feb 24, 2022)

Ready to ride !......


----------



## dasberger (Feb 24, 2022)

Picked up this nice OG paint '42 Ladies Rollfast yesterday.   Put it in the stand and broke everything down and then started working on the paint






Still has both front and rear reflectors...  Love the yellow Persons









Paint coming back nicely


----------



## palepainter (Feb 24, 2022)

Finished paint for RRBORBO. Assembly this weekend. Early Starliner Klunk


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 25, 2022)

Added some nicer tires to my 1941 Dx today. Last thing I need is correct pedals and then I’ll blow it apart to clean and grease everything


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Feb 25, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Added some nicer tires to my 1941 Dx today. Last thing I need is correct pedals and then I’ll blow it apart to clean and grease everything
> View attachment 1577527



It’s looking pretty sweet Jeff!! Love it!


----------



## palepainter (Feb 25, 2022)

Getting close.


----------



## Dogtown (Feb 26, 2022)

Dogtown said:


> 1935 Elgin Oriole
> 
> View attachment 1576504
> 
> View attachment 1576505





Dogtown said:


> 1935 Elgin Oriole



All that is left is the seat, wheels and tires.


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 26, 2022)

1961 streamliner get a slim tank 😎


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 26, 2022)

palepainter said:


> Getting close.



Very nice. Is this continuation of below. 

Post in thread 'What bike did you work on today?' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-work-on-today.161390/post-1359566


----------



## palepainter (Feb 27, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Very nice. Is this continuation of below.
> 
> Post in thread 'What bike did you work on today?' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-work-on-today.161390/post-1359566



Yes.   it is finished now.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 27, 2022)

Defiance! By the Monarch Cycle Mfr. Company:


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 27, 2022)

Replaced the old plastic small raspberry reflector with a glass one. Thanks CABE!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 27, 2022)

Finally started working on my 1896 San Francisco badged John Deere that was found in a crawl space under a house in Noe Valley.  I guess in 1896 Noe Valley was farm land?  The rear stays were over painted maroon, today I removed this paint.    The rest of the bike is in it’s original green paint with filigree decorations.  There is a fair amount of paint loss but so few original John Deere bicycles survive I am thrilled to have it.  In pictures the green paint presents darker than when seen in person.  I have been reluctant to do much of a clean.  I need to remove the paint from the Kelly bars I added today; lead inlaid gutta percha capped and ferrule cork grips are in waiting.  The chain ring will be replaced, and an original pair of Morgan and Wright tires will be installed.  Kind thanks to Jesse McCauley, John @JO BO , and the museum folks in Moline for information and guidance.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 27, 2022)

Did my Honey do list today but did squeeze in a little time to install tank on my 55 bfg red phantom


----------



## nick tures (Feb 27, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Did my Honey do list today but did squeeze in a little time to install tank on my 55 bfg red phantom



Nice Bob !!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 1, 2022)

Mostly venting...but a bit of a warning too. This is another reason not to ride dried up whitewalls. 



Noticed the tire was a little low last night and that the valve stem was a little cocked over. I remember not installing it like that. So I let the air out, slid the tire/stem back to straight, went to air it up, got to 15 PSI and ffffphewww...the nick at the valve core let loose. I just figured it was an old nick and it was it's time to go. I put another tube in last night, it stayed up fine. Went to ride it today, used the brakes twice and I end up with the picture above. It was still holding air at that point, but I stepped on the brake and pushed the bike backwards to watch the valve stem straighten up, and after rolling on it a few revolutions, ffffphewww...there goes another valve stem! 








The rim is free of any sharp burrs, rust, and evidently any sort of grip. The bead on the tire is hard as a rock and has the grip of say a piece of Teflon....so when I stepped on the brakes, the tire spun on the rim and tried to shear the valve stem. 

:-|


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 1, 2022)

Vinyl tape to line the tire bead seems to be a fully functional "bandaid" repair! I didn't try to skid, but it didn't rip the valve stem this time!


----------



## ninolecoast (Mar 1, 2022)

MacGyver 😊


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 1, 2022)

new tires, new tubes, trued the rims, lubed the chain, and re-packed the crankset bearings. Getting ready for the ride on Sunday.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 1, 2022)

this arrived today,just got it put together,will take it for a test ride
this weekend.


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 2, 2022)

BMX gets clean and grease


----------



## dasberger (Mar 2, 2022)

Pretty productive day in the shop.  The '42 Rollfast still in the stand.  Got all the bearings, headset, crank etc cleaned, lubed and bike on the bike. 








Pedals as well....



 

I also got around to putting a new tank and bars on my '27 Lincoln...  It's getting there


----------



## Sven (Mar 3, 2022)

I elected to work on the front wheel of this $25 rough Schwinn Supersport that looks like invasion retrieved from the Titanic



The tires look as if they have barnacles on them. 



Measured a spoke just to reconfirm  itvwas a 308mm . ( cross 4  / 27 inch )



Then the rest were snipped off. Spokes and nipples on order.



broken down



Cleaned and polished to the best if my abilities. A good bit of pitting in the hub .















The alloy rim is next to be cleaned and polished. That will be presented at a later date.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 3, 2022)

Did I mention this is not my week for tires...or beads.....or whitewalls!




This happened yesterday before I could get out and ride. New tires on order today!


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 4, 2022)

Well, having multiple projects is getting normal around here, so have to use the table on this one.
Oct. of 1941 CWC Roadmaster. While this one at 1st glance looks survivor-ish, it has had many liberties taken in it's life, including some strange touch ups. It's almost like someone years back tried to De-Roadmaster it! LOL
Lots to do on this one.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 4, 2022)

Yeah, this one bike on the rack at a time rule gets old for me real quick! 



I had to at least see what my new parts looked like in close proximity.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 5, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> Well, having multiple projects is getting normal around here, so have to use the table on this one.
> Oct. of 1941 CWC Roadmaster. While this one at 1st glance looks survivor-ish, it has had many liberties taken in it's life, including some strange touch ups. It's almost like someone years back tried to De-Roadmaster it! LOL
> Lots to do on this one.
> 
> ...




Now they take turns!
The Snyder in the rack, is slowly going piece by piece to paint. Then the CWC hits the rack!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 5, 2022)

Good afternoon Caber’s!
 Made the 1939 dx a rider today!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 5, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good afternoon Caber’s!
> Made the 1939 dx a rider today!
> 
> View attachment 1582969
> ...




Dang! Look at the pull back on those bars!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 5, 2022)

38 Manton & Smith  Motor Bike


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 7, 2022)

I'll make this one ride smooth again minor repairs detailing cleaning and polishing have a happy day 🙂


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 7, 2022)

Good evening Caber’s!
 I believe that it’s a good thing to have so many early post war bikes that you have to start naming them! Lmao! This one’s the Duke! Finally found some time to finish up the rear fender and get the seat pan bolted together for a test fit.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 7, 2022)

Traded the 39 dx for this 46ish straight bar today. Thank you SJ Biker!


----------



## oskisan (Mar 7, 2022)

Worked on a different kind of Y-Frame today... Gotta love full suspension Mountain bikes too.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 8, 2022)

This Westfield is one of my Spring projects .


----------



## dasberger (Mar 8, 2022)

Still working on the '42 Rollfast.  Got around to the wheels today

Before






After...  The hubs cleaned up great with nice plating.  Paint came out nice as well.  I went a little light to preserve the pins 











Even got around to rebuilding the rear hub





Gave the fenders a good once over

















And cleaned up the seat...  Went through the pedals and cleaned up the chain the other day.  Just need to put it all back together and this one's ready to roll!


----------



## Sven (Mar 8, 2022)

Dismantled the Supersport to the bare frame. Washed, compounded, polished and waxed. Still areas of rust on the top bar and forks. 







Got my spokes in today. I laced up the Supersport's front wheel. Cross four pattern went well the first time. 




Hopefully tomorrow I will true it up.


----------



## Girlbike (Mar 9, 2022)

Yesterday I picked up what I'm guessing is a '62? AMF Roadmaster Skyrider! The seat post seemed really stuck. With no clamp and surviving a test drive, it wasn't a surprise. As it turned out, there's a bolt going through the top that goes to a wedge nut thing like a stem!. I loosened it a few turns tapped the bolt with a hammer, and it freed up! I guess I have a lot to learn!


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 9, 2022)

Working on the Silverking wheelset. They came to me in pieces and crusty! The front wheel is done, halfway there! Im torn between leaving them as they are or rechrome…


----------



## dasberger (Mar 9, 2022)

Got the '42 Rollfast back together and took it for a little spin.  Another one back on the road!










Had to hit the the front reflector with the blacklight.... Yep... Radioactive!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 9, 2022)

Got this one rolling in 3rd gear earlier, just in time for a pic in the sun. Took it for a couple mile ride after I got a shifter and cable on. Still need to make another cable that will route a little better...this is a F&S Driegang wheelset I robbed off of another bike I was tired of looking at....since the wheels I had planned to use didn't work out.


----------



## Dogtown (Mar 9, 2022)

So so close. My new rider for the summer.


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2022)

Thought this was really cool, was running a regular kickstand on this early 50's Columbia but found the correct one made specifically for this strange style frame with a hollow bottom stay, stand has special groves and a spacer in between, fits perfect, also put a bigger cog on the Sachs 2 spd. and now much more rideable!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Mar 10, 2022)

new pedals on the Gazelle, yeah its a new bike but I just couldn't stand the plastic bodied stuff they supply on bikes these days, even if they were decent quality.

So on go a nice new set of MKS pedal with half clips. I ran these things on my 10 speeds back in the 70s & 80s and you just can't beat the quality.


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 10, 2022)

Dogtown said:


> So so close. My new rider for the summer.
> View attachment 1585846
> 
> View attachment 1585847
> ...



Great job awesome built perfect 💯


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 10, 2022)

Finished this one up.

Early 1900s possibly early teens Rambler by Pope/ABC?


----------



## Sven (Mar 10, 2022)

Trued up the front wheel for the Super Sport



After getting it laterally and radially trued made sure spoke tension was at least 20% variant. Only 4 spokes found to be out of range. Three on the right and one on the left....Corrected.



The rear wheel was dismantled ready for a cleansing, polishing and rebuild.


Found three spokes extruding  from the nipple. Not good.



306mm DS /308mm NDS. Spokes to be put on order.


----------



## Dogtown (Mar 10, 2022)

Rat Rod said:


> Great job awesome built perfect 💯



Thank you very much I really appreciate that. I actually do these projects with my 11 year old son. He redid his 1954 24” WASP. Sorry proud moment he rebuilt the Model D New Departure hub on this one with a little help.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 10, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> new pedals on the Gazelle, yeah its a new bike but I just couldn't stand the plastic bodied stuff they supply on bikes these days, even if they were decent quality.
> 
> So on go a nice new set of MKS pedal with half clips. I ran these things on my 10 speeds back in the 70s & 80s and you just can't beat the quality.
> 
> View attachment 1585961



MKS Sylvan pedals. Beautiful. I have lots of MKS pedals, all are great.


----------



## Dogtown (Mar 10, 2022)

Dogtown said:


> Thank you very much I really appreciate that. I actually do these projects with my 11 year old son. He redid his 1954 24” WASP. Sorry proud moment he rebuilt the Model D New Departure hub on this one with a little help.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 11, 2022)

Good morning Caber’s! 
 The Rusty Relics are riding in the saint Patrick’s day parade tomorrow! Getting the fleet out and checking tires and a shake down rides to make sure we’re ready! If you want to ride with us in the parade tomorrow your welcome to join us! Be at the west Dublin Target @ 8:30 am. Parade route starts at 9:30!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 12, 2022)

Swapped rear Bendix red band for New Departure Twin Streak 2- spd.


----------



## JLF (Mar 12, 2022)

I honestly did not think big 26x2.35’s would fit in my 1936 Shelby fenders.  Still had original tires on that made the bike feel like it was 200 pounds.  Well, they fit!  Rides like a dream.  Also added black reproduction coke bottle grips.  

Next I swapped on 26x2.35 white walls and white reproduction Coke bottle grips on my 1942 Colson single bar.  

Not big jobs, just having fun during today’s monsoon!


----------



## JRE (Mar 12, 2022)

JLF said:


> I honestly did not think big 26x2.35’s would fit in my 1936 Shelby fenders.  Still had original tires on that made the bike feel like it was 200 pounds.  Well, they fit!  Rides like a dream.  Also added black reproduction coke bottle grips.
> 
> Next I swapped on 26x2.35 white walls and white reproduction Coke bottle grips on my 1942 Colson single bar.
> 
> ...



Wow those look really good on there.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 13, 2022)

Ya, I'm not a "Muscle Bike" guy, BUT!
This OG mid to late 60's Western Flyer "Buzz" Bike has been stashed for a few years in my shop now. Back then, decided to keep it because it's the same name as my son, and it's condition. Needs a good cleaning, especially the wide whites, but who knows what our future family Might have in store for us!!!!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 13, 2022)

Good morning Caber’s! 
 Had the fleet out yesterday for a photo shoot and rode some in the parade. Also received the hand made wooden tanks that a buddy was kind enough to make for me! Can’t wait to get them on the 46 world imperial!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 13, 2022)

It’s me again! Lol! We had quite the turn out for the parade yesterday!


----------



## dasberger (Mar 13, 2022)

Worked on may be a stretch but I did twist a few screws.  I usually like my riders lean and mean but I was feeling a little frisky today and figured I'd thow a couple of things on the '38 Liberty.  While digging though my parts for the New Georgia swap I came across the original guard I'd stashed away.  Also added a nice as found correct 30's Bevin double bell for a little "bring bring"





After looking at the pics I realize the guard needs to be adjusted...  I was trying to play Legos and work on it at the same time 🤣


----------



## Dc76 (Mar 13, 2022)

Hey guys and gals I’m working on this 1896 Sterling tandem. So far broke it down with no issues and now going to prep for paint. I was thinking black any suggestions ?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 13, 2022)

Dc76 said:


> Hey guys and gals I’m working on this 1896 Sterling tandem. So far broke it down with no issues and now going to prep for paint. I was thinking black any suggestions ? View attachment 1588035
> View attachment 1588036



What about like a French Grey? Classic color that you don't see enough of...


----------



## Dogtown (Mar 13, 2022)

FINISHED!!! 1935 Elgin Oriole project completed, well except for an OG paint egg crate rack and hopefully a tank which I will eventually find. Rides like a dream. This was a great project I did with my 11 year old son. Nothing was repainted or rechromed.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 13, 2022)

Daylight savings time started my cleanup/repair season day. First up is a 51 Monark Super Deluxe patina bike, this will make a great riding hillbilly hotrod patina monster!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 16, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Daylight savings time started my cleanup/repair season day. First up is a 51 Monark Super Deluxe patina bike, this will make a great riding hillbilly hotrod patina monster!
> 
> View attachment 1588145
> 
> ...



Boy the patina on that thing is down right glorious bud.  Not my place to say but tell me you're planning to keep the patina!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 16, 2022)

Good morning Caber’s! 
I recently acquired this 37-38ish Schwinn frame. I put the parts that I’ve found for it on yesterday. Slowly finding the bits and pieces for it.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 16, 2022)

Started mocking up my next adult sized muscle bike 😎


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Boy the patina on that thing is down right glorious bud.  Not my place to say but tell me you're planning to keep the patina!



To tell you the truth..nothing. He doesn’t want it cleared or coated with linseed oil. Just going to go all natural!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 16, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> To tell you the truth..nothing. He doesn’t want it cleared or coated with linseed oil. Just going to go all natural!



Raw-doggin the patina i LOVE it!  Something very beautiful to me about it...


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 17, 2022)

Yesterday was a good day!
Met up with my "Ole Pal" from Spring Hill Ks. I always said if he built a Mild Custom that fits in with my survivor Monark collection I'd buy it! He did! So I did!
Hardest part about buying this bike is learning to spell "Chartreuse" 

,  a Monark color you don't see to often in men's bikes. I have the rear rack off at the moment doing some tweaks we talked about, but to be honest, being a Mild Custom, I must say I like the look. Original paint sheet metal was used on the bike except for one tank side, which was Faux painted great. Wheels have been re-strung, painted and pinstriped then aged to match the bike, then the beefy 2.50s were mounted. Frame and front end recieved the treatment as well. As with all his work, the attention to the small things always make the bike. Thanks so much Marty, very happy to have it!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 19, 2022)

Finished the SD today. Keep in mind, the owner just wanted me to put this pile of parts together and make it a dependable rider and keep the patina as shown. Mission accomplished!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 19, 2022)

Good evening Caber’s! 
 Working on getting the wood tanks fit and hung on the 46. Had to drill some holes and glue some dowel pins in the back of each tank to keep them alined in the frame.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 20, 2022)

Fitted a NOS 95 Centennial fork and stem to my hot rodded 51 Panther. The taller stem has made it way more comfortable to ride as I am tall. I just need to drop 1 or 2 teeth on the rear and maybe fit the tank I have for it. This is the first American bike I bought back in 2011 and I've changed it so many times over the years, starting only with a bare frame and kickstand.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 21, 2022)

Switched tanks and guards and turned my Hawthorne Twin Beam into the Deluxe Flyer


----------



## ozzie (Mar 23, 2022)

I swapped the fork on my 68 Typhoon today removing the chrome bmx fork for the forged fork and truss rods I had previously fitted to my 51 Panther.


----------



## Sven (Mar 24, 2022)

Time to build the rear wheel to my '71 Super Sport. 306mm and 308mm spokes , rebuilt and polished Schwinn Approved French hub and a cleaned and polished alloy rim. ( and of course the cat has to find out what's going on)



Look...a ferris wheel. A few hours, the wheel is laced and  trued and prestressed.




Dishing the wheel. Confusion sets in. Which side do I tighten or loosen to move to center the hub???


But I figured it out (Thanks Park Tool video ) Good to go now.



Spoke tension within 15% variant. View attachment 1594463





Awaiting for my tires to show up.



*Note : This wheel assembly does not meet what some consider an acceptable 0.5mm runout. (0.1mm for new high end wheels)*
*I am satisfied with my +/- 2mm.
50 year old rim and hub.. let's be for real.*

View attachment 1594461


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 24, 2022)

Good evening Caber’s! 
 Finally have the tank installed on the 46 Schwinn world imperial. Ordered the bits and pieces to get the light working. Also got the raised letter AS bolt from lounging (a fellow caber). Coming along nicely!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Mar 24, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good evening Caber’s!
> Finally have the tank installed on the 46 Schwinn world imperial. Ordered the bits and pieces to get the light working. Also got the raised letter AS bolt from lounging (a fellow caber). Coming along nicely!
> 
> View attachment 1594522
> ...




Better keep that nice ride away from "Woodpeckers"......just sayin'  😁  😁  😁


----------



## ian (Mar 24, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> It’s me again! Lol! We had quite the turn out for the parade yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 1587868



That is quite the turnout.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 24, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Better keep that nice ride away from "Woodpeckers"......just sayin'  😁  😁  😁



Heh heh heh ha huh!?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 24, 2022)

ian said:


> That is quite the turnout.



Was a fun day! We had 4 bike clubs turn out for the parade. Our club…Rusty Relics has been ride with the 925 bike life crew for about the last year or so. Their mostly all riding the stretched modern custom bikes. They’ve all put a lot of time money and effort in to their rides. Really fun crew to ride with! Been working on getting more people on the old school bikes like ours to join us on these rides! Would love to see some Caber’s join in!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 24, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Better keep that nice ride away from "Woodpeckers"......just sayin'  😁  😁  😁



Definitely gotta watch out for the woodpeckers and the peckerwoods too! Lmao


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Mar 24, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Definitely gotta watch out for the woodpeckers and the peckerwoods too! Lmao




Also, don't forget about the "Termites".......!!!🤣


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 25, 2022)

Good evening Caber’s!
 The Pleasanton good guys car show and swap meet is going on this weekend! We’re entered in the show and looking forward to finding some Schwinn treasures! 🤞🏻


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 26, 2022)

Doing a bearing/hub overhaul on a 38 Rollfast Fastback for a friend. Also a cleanup and tire change.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 26, 2022)

Fit up some 27.5” wheels on a white 1981 Sidewinder. And then I wet sanded the clear coat on my apple green ‘39 motorbike frame so I could re-clear it.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 27, 2022)

Good morning Caber’s! 
 My thing is the heavy weight Schwinn ballooners but couldn’t resist this 1962 Schwinn middle weight! I know there’s not much that’s correct about it but there’s something about it that makes it correct for me! Lmao


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 27, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning Caber’s!
> My thing is the heavy weight Schwinn ballooners but couldn’t resist this 1962 Schwinn middle weight! I know there’s not much that’s correct about it but there’s something about it that makes it correct for me! Lmao
> 
> View attachment 1595919
> ...



That is just cool!


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 27, 2022)

Got the ‘39 back home to start assembly. Happy so far! I haven’t scrubbed the used tires yet. And it became a Cadillac today because it was badgeless when I got it and this is the only prewar badge I had spare.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 27, 2022)

Finished the 38 Rollfast!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 27, 2022)

Not sure what to do with this one yet! Just picked it up this morning, barn dust and all! 1941 B model Schwinn in blue 😍


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 27, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> Not sure what to do with this one yet! Just picked it up this morning, barn dust and all! 1941 B model Schwinn in blue 😍View attachment 1596390
> View attachment 1596393
> 
> View attachment 1596394
> ...



Centipede Grip! I've never seen that one before.


----------



## bloo (Mar 27, 2022)

They were US Royal's premium tire. Almost never found in decent shape.


----------



## Livmojoe (Mar 27, 2022)

@Porkchop & Applesauce Dave, it was good to meet you Saturday.  Good score on the '62 with the faux prewar paint scheme.

@PlasticNerd Gary, gotta love the crust.  Hose that thing off and let's see some After pics.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 27, 2022)

Why not just finish it up? Temporary seat and pedals. Also waiting for some pin striping. But it’s a rider! Just love it! My Apple Green match turned out pretty darn good!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 27, 2022)

Livmojoe said:


> @Porkchop & Applesauce Dave, it was good to meet you Saturday.  Good score on the '62 with the faux prewar paint scheme.
> 
> @PlasticNerd Gary, gotta love the crust.  Hose that thing off and let's see some After pics.



I’m afraid to hose it off!! 😂😂😂


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 27, 2022)

Livmojoe said:


> @Porkchop & Applesauce Dave, it was good to meet you Saturday.  Good score on the '62 with the faux prewar paint scheme.
> 
> @PlasticNerd Gary, gotta love the crust.  Hose that thing off and let's see some After pics.



Good to have met you as well!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 27, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> I’m afraid to hose it off!! 😂😂😂



Do it do it do it!!!! Lmao


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 27, 2022)

Swapped some better parts on the wife's bike. Needs some much needed detail work.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 28, 2022)

Good evening Caber’s! 
 Cleaned and waxed Saturday’s swap meet find today. Also put my phantom sprocket on it! Going to have to find another one! Lol


----------



## BRad90 (Apr 1, 2022)

Finally was able to get my hands on an original fork for my wife's Rocket Monark. Looks good to have the right fork and springer on the bike. Thanks @Hastings for the fork.


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 1, 2022)

Picked up an ’80 Cruiser frame and fork yesterday. Just starting the tear down and cleaning today. This one has pretty nice original paint and graphics - should clean up real sweet. Super happy to have it and it’s going to be a fun build!


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 2, 2022)

The Original "Patina Monster"!! Finally had the chance to do some original salty Lobdell wheels for this fun Monark built Firestone!!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 2, 2022)

Started a new project, nice original 59 Schwinn Tiger in radiant green. Chrome is cleaning up nicely so far, more work tomorrow.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 2, 2022)

people seem to be nutty for these little things.


----------



## skeezer (Apr 2, 2022)

70's K&S Bike Machine on Worksman Newsboy.

Skeezer


----------



## JRE (Apr 2, 2022)

Got this 39 Colson frame at the portland Auto swap meet this weekend and started mocking up a bike with a bunch of parts and a 39 Colson girls bike I had.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 3, 2022)

More work on the Tiger today. Paint is looking great!


----------



## ian (Apr 3, 2022)

Found out why my Redband kickback has a loud "growl". Not anymore 😑


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 4, 2022)

Added the correct brake arm to my Mead Ranger rear wheel. And made sure the fork still fit on my 
45-46 Dx


----------



## JohnBiker (Apr 4, 2022)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Show a bike you wrenched on today. Maybe show what you repaired or upgraded, be creative! Maybe show a bit of custom tweaking you are proud of! I’ll start off with this:
> 
> Disassembled a Persons 331 tombstone and made a bracket to fit my Dayton Huffman.Below is a mock up as I finish it.
> View attachment 1091177
> ...


----------



## JohnBiker (Apr 4, 2022)

This is my first time on this forum. I'm trying to figure out something about a bike I picked up this weekend. I am in no way a bike expert. I will probably try to post this for sale and I don't know if it's better to do it here or put it on Craigslist in the area I live. There are large numbers of cyclists in our area but I'm not sure if they are into vintage bicycles. This appears to be a rare CWS Hurricane bike from England. I have found bikes like this online and it appears most likely to be a 1948. It has a four digit serial number beginning with 7. I don't know the protocols here for asking for advice but I'm looking for anyone who can tell me anything about this bike or how much I should expect to be able to get for it. And is it better to sell on this website or just post locally? Any help out there? Check out the pictures. This is definitely a cool bike and all I did was clean it up so far as much as I could. It was pretty darn dirty. The 3 speed shifter is tied down to keep it as a one speed right now but it appears to be fully functioning. I don't know much about old bikes but I have to say the brake system makes older bikes pretty dangerous. Nevertheless, the bike rides pretty despite sitting for years in a garage. Please reply with whatever you can tell me about this bike or its value. Thank you!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 4, 2022)

take a look over here:









						International Bicycles
					

Discussion of vintage and antique bicycles made outside of the USA.




					thecabe.com


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 4, 2022)

Looks 1960s or so. Sturmey archer rear hub should have date code on it. 
@SirMike1983 @juvela


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 4, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> take a look over here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll ding him so he sees this. @JohnBiker  ^^^^^^


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 5, 2022)

Had To Think Quick!
Well, as some of you know I sold, and they picked up the Work Station Sunday that I had in this area of my shop.
So, the 39 Racer was picked, and this is what I came up with until I can get another cabinet in there! I know, the table looks to clean!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 5, 2022)

I had to replace the rear tube for the 3rd time..Ugh!.... And the BB bearings were grinding so I got on it for some reason. I think there might be something going on this Saturday 🤔  😎

















Then I decided that the propeller needed to match the bike, so a little paint and pin-striping the prop to match.... (in the drying mode at the moment)


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 5, 2022)

Finished the 59 Tiger tonight! Will get pics of light..somehow this CEV Italian very desirable unit found it’s way onto this bike. I thought they were only used on Corvette, Jaguar and Fair Lady.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 7, 2022)

Last weekends find! After getting the bike torn down (1952 Monark Firestone), the original paint tank is killer! Frame, frt. end, and wheels as well. Pulled off the home painted fenders and rack (in fact some of you may have noticed them for sale yesterday). Had plans to look for original paint replacements, but I must say, Everyone should have at least 1 original paint Hot Rod! Might just keep it this was! I like it! Tires, seat and bars, give it "that look"


----------



## ozzie (Apr 7, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning Caber’s!
> My thing is the heavy weight Schwinn ballooners but couldn’t resist this 1962 Schwinn middle weight! I know there’s not much that’s correct about it but there’s something about it that makes it correct for me! Lmao
> 
> View attachment 1595919
> ...



Great colors. Those frames are cool.


----------



## srfndoc (Apr 10, 2022)

New rims/tires/tubes on the 37 Colson LWB Double Bar.  The rims are some OG triple drops that I had that needed some truing and roll pretty good now.


----------



## skeezer (Apr 10, 2022)

skeezer said:


> 70's K&S Bike Machine on Worksman Newsboy.
> 
> Skeezer
> 
> ...


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 10, 2022)

Adjusted the air pressure while straightening the valve stem, and raised the seat while tightening the seat post.


----------



## ian (Apr 10, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Adjusted the air pressure while straightening the valve stem, and raised the seat while tightening the seat post.
> View attachment 1604603



Time for an adult beverage!!


----------



## marching_out (Apr 10, 2022)

Spoke length checked with the new drum brake and that's that. Back on the road this afternoon.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 12, 2022)

Wrinkled, worn and tired of running from the Man. This Ole Monark bare metal Mob Boss is ready to be delivered to his new cell! Waiting at the gate for his transfer, and saying goodbye to some of his fellow inmates!


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 13, 2022)

I put the jewels in this tank today and then took the bike for a ride.  It rides better now. 😀😀


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Apr 13, 2022)

1817cent said:


> I put the jewels in this tank today and then took the bike for a ride.  It rides better now. 😀😀
> 
> View attachment 1606326



What a beautiful bike! Love it!!


----------



## JRE (Apr 13, 2022)

Took the new departure DD 2 speed wheel of the Shelby and took it to Geoff Green for a rebuild. Found out the reason it wasn't shifting into high gear was the tip of the Actuator s broke off. I'm on the hunt for a new one.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 13, 2022)

Just finished a front wheel for a customer in NY = SCHWINN KRATE = 16" INCH FRONT WITH DRUM BRAKE -USED ALL NEW SPOKES / NIPPLES


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 14, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Just finished a front wheel for a customer in NY = SCHWINN KRATE = 16" INCH FRONT WITH DRUM BRAKE -USED ALL NEW SPOKES / NIPPLES



Pictures?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 14, 2022)

I have asked @The Spokemaster  to post pictures of the bikes he is talking about. Due to the new setting he may have me blocked and he is not seeing my posts. Someone please tell him to post some pictures , we all love pictures.


----------



## ian (Apr 14, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Just finished a front wheel for a customer in NY = SCHWINN KRATE = 16" INCH FRONT WITH DRUM BRAKE -USED ALL NEW SPOKES / NIPPLES



How about a pic or two? We love pics.


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2022)

He just doesn't get the CABE on so many levels?


----------



## ozzie (Apr 14, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Just finished a front wheel for a customer in NY = SCHWINN KRATE = 16" INCH FRONT WITH DRUM BRAKE -USED ALL NEW SPOKES / NIPPLES



Hi. Sounds good but it would be nice see some photos of your work.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 16, 2022)

A friend laced a new set of wheels for my SE 29” cruiser with a Nexus 4 speed I pulled from a parts bike. Instead of using the 4 speed grip shifter I used a 7 speed trigger shifter. The cable pulls between the 4 and 7 speed Shimano hubs are the same and the trigger shifter works perfectly. The 4 speed is no longer in production but is an excellent hub and shifts smoothly with a decent spread of gears. It has a direct 1st and 3 overdrives so to make it usable you need to use a combination of a small front sprocket and large rear sprocket. I settled on a 33 front and 21 rear.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 16, 2022)

Just shipped a set of spokes for a SCHWINN VARSITY to a buyer in CA


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 16, 2022)

Your rear wheel ( pictured ) has the pulling spokes outside the flanges ....good job


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 16, 2022)

Did some more work early this morning on the white Sidewinder. Got the front disc brake tab placed and welded on. Not pretty, but it’s burnt in there pretty good. Was having trouble with the different materials… Got the rear tire clearance issue sorted for now. Started mocking up the rear brake tab, but got called away for other duties today, hit it again tomorrow.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 17, 2022)

Worked on a Fun Monark/Firestone custom display in the shop! Done!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 17, 2022)

just finished up this womans colorflow to go with 
the mens project


----------



## tech549 (Apr 18, 2022)

well after fighting this since i have owned this bike,decided to detail it and replace the wheel set and tires.have been trying to sell it ,have had 3 guys interested in it but they keep complaining about the rust.So i would like to order a set of@bikewhorders rust googles,and have a set at home, so they can see past the rust!!!now i have to keep it.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 18, 2022)

tech549 said:


> well after fighting this since i have owned this bike,decided to detail it and replace the wheel set and tires.have been trying to sell it ,have had 3 guys interested in it but they keep complaining about the rust.So i would like to order a set of@bikewhorders rust googles,and have a set at home, so they can see past the rust!!!now i have to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 1609282
> 
> View attachment 1609292



**Cough cough...RUST??  Where?  That looks like a friggin gem!  Whoever is complaining about the "rust" on that bike is crazy!


----------



## vincev (Apr 18, 2022)

Ugly,cold,damp day.A good day to work on......I fabricated a piece to make all gears shift !!




...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 18, 2022)

can't wait to get this one going again. it spent the last 30 years on a guys back patio deteriorating. 🙂 

it came with the original Schwinn Studded Balloon Tires all cracked and rotten with great tread😩

 I'll most likely be using the tires inn the photo.


----------



## ian (Apr 19, 2022)

Getting a start on a ( hopefully) rebuildable Morrow hub. Unsure of date code, but it should surface after a wire wheel application.


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 19, 2022)

Had to try the Fat Franks out on my Double Bar today. I’m digging the look


----------



## JO BO (Apr 20, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Finally started working on my 1896 San Francisco badged John Deere that was found in a crawl space under a house in Noe Valley.  I guess in 1896 Noe Valley was farm land?  The rear stays were over painted maroon, today I removed this paint.    The rest of the bike is in it’s original green paint with filigree decorations.  There is a fair amount of paint loss but so few original John Deere bicycles survive I am thrilled to have it.  In pictures the green paint presents darker than when seen in person.  I have been reluctant to do much of a clean.  I need to remove the paint from the Kelly bars I added today; lead inlaid gutta percha capped and ferrule cork grips are in waiting.  The chain ring will be replaced, and an original pair of Morgan and Wright tires will be installed.  Kind thanks to Jesse McCauley, John @JO BO , and the museum folks in Moline for information and guidance.
> 
> View attachment 1579428
> 
> ...



Brant; I think I would go with this chainring as it is shown in the Deere 1896 Farmers pocket illustration whereas the catalog version may have been an artist rendering of basic bike form. Also from what I have found it appears Bridgeport Competition pedals


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 20, 2022)

I've been working on this lately, finally got it rideable. 
It's an unknown marque, French TOC, lugless frame with some interesting details.
Just need some old pedal rubbers to replace the homemade wooden ones.
I'm thinking that there was a bit of American influence on this one, check out the seatpost securing method.....
















...all of that big 'ABC' presence at those TOC bike expositions in Paris perhaps?


----------



## srfndoc (Apr 20, 2022)

Recently tore down this green 47 CWC ladies Hiawatha and today started mocking everything up.  Still need to locate some fenders and a seat.


----------



## srfndoc (Apr 22, 2022)

Too late to edit the last post but got the stem in the mail (thanks @Krakatoa ) and got this thing on two wheels.  Rides really nice and my daughter loves it! Still looking for some matching og paint fenders, chainguard and a white troxel ladies seat.


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 22, 2022)

76 Stingray Bicentennial 3 speed🐀


----------



## tacochris (Apr 22, 2022)

Finally got this march 52 deluxe B6 blown apart and ready for the blasters this weekend.  Been collecting parts to revive this beauty for over a year....


----------



## 63caddy (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## ian (Apr 22, 2022)

ian said:


> Getting a start on a ( hopefully) rebuildable Morrow hub. Unsure of date code, but it should surface after a wire wheel application.
> 
> View attachment 1609646



Finally got-er-done. Lotsa ear wax and dry bearings, but two days of soaking and fresh grease and she's ready for a rim that I don't have yet.


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 22, 2022)

My new favorite bike can't wait to ride it  , thanks for looking 👍


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 23, 2022)

Just finished building a SCHWINN KRATE front wheel ( 16" with drum brake ) for a customer in PA


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 23, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Just finished building a SCHWINN KRATE front wheel ( 16" with drum brake ) for a customer in PA



please start posting pictures if you can it makes all the difference in a post.


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 23, 2022)

1938 Westfield before and after.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 23, 2022)

tanksalot said:


> 1938 Westfield before and after.
> 
> View attachment 1612819
> 
> View attachment 1612820



Wow, great work.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 24, 2022)

Another before and after, just finished this 40 Colson Looptail for a friend. He did the work getting all the green off to expose the original blue, then it came to me for a full rebuild/service all bearings etc. He had me spray the rims red and add creme tires for a patriotic look. This is one smooth rider!! A few of you here might recognize the before pic. @Lynn43506 @tjkajecj


----------



## Lynn43506 (Apr 24, 2022)

Looks Fantastic,
I miss this bike and regret selling it


----------



## Sven (Apr 24, 2022)

*After a few monthes of collecting parts and refurbishing , my  $25, 1971 Super Sport ( only year offered in burgundy) is finished. 

*




A lot of cleansing and polishing 





Came to me rough shape.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 24, 2022)

worked on this yesterday...


----------



## tacochris (Apr 25, 2022)

So I fell in love with this 41 a few years back (surprise, its the worst bike ever...Lol)
I have slowly been adding parts to it since I found it and its finally starting to look like a real bike and Im getting excited!  Still need to find a rusty prewar 6 hole rack for it...
(_pic is turned sideways because its hanging_)


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 25, 2022)

tacochris said:


> So I fell in love with this 41 a few years back (surprise, its the worst bike ever...Lol)



wow. surprised to see any color at all under that rust 😲


----------



## tacochris (Apr 25, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> wow. surprised to see any color at all under that rust 😲



...and thats just lightly scrubbed!  Its a green/green "long spear" autocycle and you can even see the pinstripes etc.  I sent a picture to the guy who gave it to me instead of throwing it away and he was as shocked as you are.  Lol


----------



## Dc76 (Apr 26, 2022)

I have hit this rim with every degreaser I can think off and it’s still greasy. I don’t know what the previous owner did to it or where they had it. I even left it with easy off over night 🤦🏻‍♂️ And still . In need of advice . Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 26, 2022)

Dc76 said:


> I have hit this rim with every degreaser I can think off and it’s still greasy. I don’t know what the previous owner did to it or where they had it. I even left it with easy off over night 🤦🏻‍♂️ And still . In need of advice . Thanks ahead of time.
> 
> View attachment 1614593



4/0 steel wool and warm soapy water may do the trick.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 27, 2022)

Well...my 52 B6 is at the blasters, my sons bike is waiting on tires and I had some free time so i decided to make LostCause41 a roller!  Sadly the rear fender is the right style but the wrong one as it doesnt have the “duck tail” lower portion so i guess until a 41 rear shows up, this will have to do!
Man its wild to see how far this crusty boy has come!!  
Long way to go but way closer than before!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Apr 27, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Well...my 52 B6 is at the blasters, my sons bike is waiting on tires and I had some free time so i decided to make LostCause41 a roller!  Sadly the rear fender is the right style but the wrong one as it doesnt have the “duck tail” lower portion so i guess until a 41 rear shows up, this will have to do!
> Man its wild to see how far this crusty boy has come!!
> Long way to go but way closer than before!
> 
> View attachment 1615220



It’s so close to being a rider now! Get er done! Lmao


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 28, 2022)

After getting this 53 Panther on Saturday, I decided to build it for myself. Since it spent time in a junk yard, most of the chrome is gone but paint is cleaning up pretty nice. Wheels are pretty toasty and Skiptooth chain is gone, so did a standard drive with newer cruiser wheels and fat ass tires. Still tweaking on it..


----------



## tacochris (Apr 28, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> It’s so close to being a rider now! Get er done! Lmao



Boy i wish that was true!  It needs some structural welding on the fork and frame...its in rough shape.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 28, 2022)

@tacochris starts his morning with a coffee and a tetanus shot hahaha


----------



## tacochris (Apr 28, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @tacochris starts his morning with a coffee and a tetanus shot hahaha



Lol!!  You laugh but that has happened to me a few times.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 28, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Laquer thinner


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 28, 2022)

I screwed up, I meant to post Laquer Thinner for cleaning grease.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 28, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @tacochris starts his morning with a coffee and a tetanus shot hahaha




Guys, guys,............. forget about the coffee, start your morning off with a mug of "Windex"...It gives you a clear head..... 🤣  🤣  🤣 

But, still get a tetanus shot............!


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 28, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Guys, guys,............. forget about the coffee, start your morning off with a mug of "Windex"...It gives you a clear head..... 🤣  🤣  🤣
> 
> But, still get a tetanus shot............!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 28, 2022)

Im still kinda blown away that this bike, that was given to me as a "beyond-help" 41 Autocycle wall hanger and now its nearly a rider!  Still a ways to go but man, sitting on it is mind blowing! 
I collect original mobil toppers so might as well include one eh...haha  It may or may not make the final cut.

Last pic is how I got it.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 28, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> After getting this 53 Panther on Saturday, I decided to build it for myself. Since it spent time in a junk yard, most of the chrome is gone but paint is cleaning up pretty nice. Wheels are pretty toasty and Skiptooth chain is gone, so did a standard drive with newer cruiser wheels and fat ass tires. Still tweaking on it..
> 
> View attachment 1615261
> 
> ...



That is incredible! Nice work!!


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 28, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Im still kinda blown away that this bike, that was given to me as a "beyond-help" 41 Autocycle wall hanger and now its nearly a rider!  Still a ways to go but man, sitting on it is mind blowing!
> I collect original mobil toppers so might as well include one eh...haha  It may or may not make the final cut.
> 
> Last pic is how I got it.
> ...



I love how you just let them return to the earth in your yard. Mind sending me your address?


----------



## tacochris (Apr 28, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> I love how you just let them return to the earth in your yard. Mind sending me your address?



Lol im gonna make it into a mailbox and pretend i dont know how special it is.  Then when someone tells me its special im gonna all of the sudden want thousands of dollars for it like I knew all along.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 28, 2022)

Was in the mood for a quick refresh after Memory Lane today. Picked up this ‘62 American King Size yesterday. I can’t stand s7’s so I threw some s2’s and some vintage Carlisle Knobbies. Wiped the paint down, shined up the chrome a little, different bars, fresh grease right over the old grease. Messenger seat and exerciser seat post! Better pics tomorrow and an actual ride I hope!

Been after one of these for years… Finally!


----------



## Kramai88 (Apr 28, 2022)

Started clean up on this Cruiser 5 I picked up a few weeks ago.


----------



## JRE (Apr 28, 2022)

ian said:


> Finally got-er-done. Lotsa ear wax and dry bearings, but two days of soaking and fresh grease and she's ready for a rim that I don't have yet.
> 
> View attachment 1612254
> 
> View attachment 1612255



What kind of rim you looking for?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 28, 2022)

I had a 1949 Schwinn frame + 1953 wheelset + 2 buckets of hardware and came up with this. needs a cool stem and I may change the bars. I have a fat fender set to go with it.


----------



## ian (Apr 29, 2022)

JRE said:


> What kind of rim you looking for?



36 hole triple step or drop center. I'll see ya at the Keizer swap.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 29, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> That is incredible! Nice work!!



Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 29, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Im still kinda blown away that this bike, that was given to me as a "beyond-help" 41 Autocycle wall hanger and now its nearly a rider!  Still a ways to go but man, sitting on it is mind blowing!
> I collect original mobil toppers so might as well include one eh...haha  It may or may not make the final cut.
> 
> Last pic is how I got it.
> ...



There’s always a way!


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 29, 2022)

Picked up a Dana unit at Memory Lane yesterday, planned to use it for parts for the one that I have that’s broken. But figured I may as well test this one first. It works flawlessly so I guess my other one just became spare parts! ‘54 Canti frame is the chosen donor for this one. One step closer to my goal of having all my weird drivetrains to showcase.

This unit actually seems like a nice rider based on the little bit I’ve been able to. Someday I’ll have to ride it over to the local Dana plant and get some pics.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 29, 2022)

Pulling apart my 48 Monark Super Deluxe this evening to revive the original paint and i couldnt believe what i found!!
When i pulled the tank off, the original owner’s name and the date is scratched on the inside left tank half!  It reads:

Skip Coy
June 25 1948

i loved this bike before but now its taken on a totally different life to me!  Now there is connection!  I live for that kinda history...


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 30, 2022)

Final photo of "The Gumby" in it's natural habitat before disassembly yesterday for shipping. Going to a good home.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 30, 2022)

Couple of sneak peaks of the paint revival on the 48 Monark Super Deluxe.  Still more wax comin and the bike is completely apart now so it only gets better.


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 30, 2022)

Building wheels today. Still waiting on a new axle before I can tension and true the rim, so I’ll be starting the rear wheel now.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 30, 2022)

More teasers on the 48 Monark


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2022)

_39 Elgin Twin._


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 30, 2022)

1936 Rollfast fastback klunker. Noticed seatpost started to bend back, probly due to butt coming down on saddle when doing stair rolls. I was a little surprised post bent easily. I guess better than snapping. Fixed the bend and reversed post to elimate lay back. I kind of prefer lay back, will see how it rides with new position.


----------



## Kramai88 (Apr 30, 2022)

Kramai88 said:


> Started clean up on this Cruiser 5 I picked up a few weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 1615675
> 
> View attachment 1615676





Kramai88 said:


> Started clean up on this Cruiser 5 I picked up a few weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 1615675
> 
> ...



Finished it up today


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 30, 2022)

Rest in peace crank Black phantom


----------



## tacochris (Apr 30, 2022)

Calling it a night...still need to do the bars, tank, guard, wheels etc etc.
It will be a rider by Monday or Tuesday...


----------



## Lonestar (May 1, 2022)

Got my new frame into a killer rider!









The plan was to make it into a BMX cruiser for the neighborhood...
But I wasn't feelin' it after I got the frame...









So This morning after a few cups of some good ol' Columbian, I went a different direction with some parts in the shop...



























I am super-pleased with the turnout! 
Hope Yall dig it, too...

😎


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 1, 2022)

added fenders, light, cool stem and bars to the bike I posted on Thursday. this frame came to me with no paint, so I bought the stencils for scallops and plan on blowing it back apart for paint when I get the chance.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (May 1, 2022)

A friend dropped off his wife’s Giant hybrid bike for a bit of wheel truing and a tune up. What a piece of... well... you know... the brown stuff. I checked on Giant’s website, this steaming heap currently costs about $800 CDN. No wonder I like the old stuff.


----------



## tacochris (May 1, 2022)

Took some time tonight to work on the chain ring.  1948 Super Deluxe had an aluminum chain ring so i sanded it with 400/800/1000 and then finished it off with Mothers mag polish.  I could have gone heavier and sanded out all the scratches to make it perfect but i dont like perfection so i leave the “story”.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 2, 2022)

Working on a couple special projects. My trifecta of weird drivetrains. The Dana and Tokheim are working, need a little fine tuning. The straight bar is in the que for my Hagen All-Speed which is currently getting some repairs at the machine shop.

I stumbled upon all these different drivetrains and fell in love with the idea of making them all work on postwar Schwinns to haul around to different shows and showcase the strange ideas. Naturally I had to have different frame styles.

The Tokheim and I have had some time to ride together on another frame and it works fantastic, actually one of my favorites. The Dana is different, definitely not a bad rider, but I’m betting it’ll be a fast bike at speed because of the gearing. The Dana and Tokheim were actually paired up on the same bike when I first got them…


----------



## tacochris (May 3, 2022)

48 Monark is comin along.  Made the decision to swap a slightly nicer set of correct wheels on it since the originals were far too rough to compliment the work ive done.  Cleaned the chrome and threw on some killer old whitewalls ive been saving.  Also finished the guard...
For perspective, the last pic is how it looked when i got it.
HUGE difference!


----------



## oldfart36 (May 5, 2022)

1950 Schwinn Black Phantom!
This is another from the 5 bike pick Monday morning. Basically a survivor, super nice seat, but missing rack/taillight and pedals have been updated.


----------



## tacochris (May 5, 2022)

Not in a super peachy mood after yesterday but here is what Ive done so far.  Really close....


----------



## srfndoc (May 7, 2022)

More progress on my daughters 47 CWC built Hiawatha.  Found some OG paint fenders that went with her preferred theme (Green with Red stripes, aka Christmas colors) as well as an upgraded seat.  Still looking for a matching og paint chainguard.


----------



## BrianInPA (May 7, 2022)

Got all of the awful blue and white paint off of the 1953 Roadmaster.  Lots of patina 😄, lol, treated it with boiled linseed oil.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 8, 2022)

New set of nices Tires Now We Cooking, ,
With Gas...😜😙😜...👀🤝✌️👀

Safe the Originals Blackwall for next time.!!
Love this Tires styles...Uuuufff...👍✌️👍

1936.! Roadmaster BK. by CWC =

 GREATEST.!!CLEVELAND OH.🥰🥰🥰

🙏 ✌️🤝🥰✌️🤝🙏

Again MI Gente.!! y HERMANOS.!!

Happy.!!

Happy.!!

Haaaapyyyyyy.!!!!!!!!

MOTHER'S DAY...TOO ALL...🙏✌️🤝✌️🙏


----------



## ian (May 8, 2022)

Felixnegron said:


> View attachment 1622241
> 
> View attachment 1622240
> New set of nices Tires Now We Cooking, ,
> ...



Suavicito!!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 8, 2022)

ian said:


> Suavicito!!



Thanks.!!!@ Mr. Ian & Have fun Today.!!! y Siempre.!!!
WITH FAMILY.!! AND FRIENDS.!!
 🙏  ✌️ 🤝✌️🙏


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2022)

1st time for me "New" cartridge bearing headset,
and replacement springs on the old saddle.















Difficulties were removing the race from the fork, and getting a neck to fit the top locknut, no room for fork struts.
Love the outcome in the handling.
thanks to bike mentors Scott @rustjunkie & Steve @Velocipedist Co.


----------



## ozzie (May 8, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> 1st time for me "New" cartridge bearing headset,
> and replacement springs on the old saddle.
> View attachment 1622632View attachment 1622633View attachment 1622634View attachment 1622635
> View attachment 1622636View attachment 1622637
> ...



That is one headset that you will never need to replace. Beautiful bike Mark.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 8, 2022)

Just about finished an overhaul of this Bianchi Cortina hybrid for a friend. Needs a new bottom bracket, picked one up the other day that's 2.5mm short. Rides great the way it is just has a little play in the bb until I can get the right width.....🙄







It rides so smooth, with little effort needed to operate the controls, she's gonna have to learn how to ride it all over again.😂😂😂


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> 1st time for me "New" cartridge bearing headset,
> and replacement springs on the old saddle.
> View attachment 1622632View attachment 1622633View attachment 1622634View attachment 1622635
> View attachment 1622636View attachment 1622637
> ...




Next thing you know, you'll be adding disc brakes and a noisy fart pipe. 😂


----------



## RustyHornet (May 8, 2022)

Wife said it was time to build her a bike… Went down a couple different paths, but she kept changing her mind on what she wanted. She can’t stand ladies frames, so a mens frame had to be sourced. But a 26” frame was too tall for her. So did some trading for a 24”. That worked for 1 nice long 18 mile ride, but it was lacking in a few areas…

Looking around today to see what was for sale and doing some thinking on how to make it better…. Come across this sweet and minty condition 2012 Schwinn Debutante, with a Nexus 3 speed. It was described as a 24”, perfect. But not really, it turned out to be a 26”…






Was a nice enough bike and price was decent, she liked riding it, so we bought it anyway.

I have heard that you can squeeze 26” wheels in a 24” frame, but have to go fenderless…. Well not a problem for a girl who doesn’t like fenders!





Little trimming of the upper rear fender mount, and they fit just fine! Looks cool too. Rides incredible with the Nexus, new favorite hub. Wow!

Searching for the perfect seat… And need to get a shorter shifter cable…. But she LOVES it. It replaced our children on her phone background….


----------



## ozzie (May 8, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Wife said it was time to build her a bike… Went down a couple different paths, but she kept changing her mind on what she wanted. She can’t stand ladies frames, so a mens frame had to be sourced. But a 26” frame was too tall for her. So did some trading for a 24”. That worked for 1 nice long 18 mile ride, but it was lacking in a few areas…
> 
> Looking around today to see what was for sale and doing some thinking on how to make it better…. Come across this sweet and minty condition 2012 Schwinn Debutante, with a Nexus 3 speed. It was described as a 24”, perfect. But not really, it turned out to be a 26”…
> 
> ...



Buying a late model bike for the wheel set makes sense compared to buying a wheel set or building one. I scored this lady’s bike last week for $140 to get the wheel set. It was ridden twice! It has Fat Franks, a nexus 7, SA front drum hub, leather saddle and a few other nice parts.


----------



## Blue Streak (May 8, 2022)

Finally made this 1902 Tribune Model 71 rideable for my wife today. Purchased it a couple years ago from Shawn @Freqman1. Was mostly there minus wheels and badge. Took it apart and cleaned everything. Purchased ready to ride set of Velocity Blunt P35 wheels with coaster brake from @KevinsBikes. @New Mexico Brant helped find Model 71 Tribune name badge (not installed yet). Replica saddle from Paul Watson. Panaracer Gravelking 700x38c tires and new Rexnord block chain. Still need badge screws, one handlebar grip, writing on tires blacked out, and install chainguard and rear fender.

_

























_


----------



## ozzie (May 10, 2022)

I fitted a new set of wheels to my 51 Panther which I pulled from the lady’s Viva bike in yesterday’s post. The rims are double wall alloy with heavy duty spokes, a freewheel/roller brake nexus 7 and SA front drum. I used a set of 80’s Diacompe brake levers and an older style thumb shifter rather than a revoshift so I could use full length grips.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 10, 2022)

ozzie said:


> I fitted a new set of wheels to my 51 Panther which I pulled from the lady’s Viva bike in yesterday’s post. The rims are double wall alloy with heavy duty spokes, a freewheel/roller brake nexus 7 and SA front drum. I used a set of 80’s Diacompe brake levers and an older style thumb shifter rather than a revoshift so I could use full length grips. View attachment 1623894
> View attachment 1623895
> 
> View attachment 1623896
> ...



How’s it ride? I’m considering selling a handful of bikes to be able to buy a wheel set like this. After riding my wife’s 3 speed nexus, I love that system. How’s the 7 speed???


----------



## ozzie (May 10, 2022)

The 7 speed with 4 extra gears just makes it so much easier and nicer to ride while lessening the load on my old knees. The difference between a 3 and 7 speed is enormous as the gaps between the gears is much smaller. I have 4 bikes with different 7 speed nexus hubs, either coaster or roller brake and they all ride great. My only criticism is the hub with the earlier roller brake doesn’t have a very powerful brake but its backed up with a front caliper brake.

Rather than buy a wheel set, look for a lady’s bike with a 7 speed wheel set like the one I posted yesterday. I paid $140 for that bike which had a price when new of over $1000. A wheel set will cost you more. There are more lady’s bikes for sale so they are cheaper than men’s bikes and have usually done less work. I find Facebook marketplace has the most bikes for sale and people just want to get rid of them quickly. Look for Taiwanese made bikes as the wheels will be of better quality. Electra, Schwinn, Giant, Viva. Good luck.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 10, 2022)

ozzie said:


> The 7 speed with 4 extra gears just makes it so much easier and nicer to ride while lessening the load on my old knees. The difference between a 3 and 7 speed is enormous as the gaps between the gears is much smaller. I have 4 bikes with different 7 speed nexus hubs, either coaster or roller brake and they all ride great. My only criticism is the hub with the earlier roller brake doesn’t have a very powerful brake but its backed up with a front caliper brake.
> 
> Rather than buy a wheel set, look for a lady’s bike with a 7 speed wheel set like the one I posted yesterday. I paid $140 for that bike which had a price when new of over $1000. A wheel set will cost you more. There are more lady’s bikes for sale so they are cheaper than men’s bikes and have usually done less work. I find Facebook marketplace has the most bikes for sale and people just want to get rid of them quickly. Look for Taiwanese made bikes as the wheels will be of better quality. Electra, Schwinn, Giant, Viva. Good luck.



Thank you very much! That’s how I got my wife’s 3 speed, 2012 Schwinn Debutante. Good to hear the difference in the brakes. I am wanting to do something exactly like you’ve done with the drum in the front. Way cool stuff. I’ve got some great riding bikes, but they have overtaken my garage and I need to regain control… 

I recently put together a really sweet 1981 Sidewinder custom, which rides great and I love it, but it’s “boring” to me because I grew up in this hobby riding cruisers… but I need gears these days and better brakes while hauling my daughters around on trailers or tag a longs.


----------



## ozzie (May 10, 2022)

i


RustyHornet said:


> Thank you very much! That’s how I got my wife’s 3 speed, 2012 Schwinn Debutante. Good to hear the difference in the brakes. I am wanting to do something exactly like you’ve done with the drum in the front. Way cool stuff. I’ve got some great riding bikes, but they have overtaken my garage and I need to regain control…
> 
> I recently put together a really sweet 1981 Sidewinder custom, which rides great and I love it, but it’s “boring” to me because I grew up in this hobby riding cruisers… but I need gears these days and better brakes while hauling my daughters around on trailers or tag a longs.



The Sturmey Archer front drum brake hubs are very good but the 100mm version is especially powerful. I have one on my 39 Roadmaster. I had to put a front brake on that bike because it was so fast with the nexus 7 out back. We also have many steep hills around town!


----------



## RustyHornet (May 10, 2022)

ozzie said:


> i
> 
> The Sturmey Archer front drum brake hubs are very good but the 100mm version is especially powerful. I have one on my 39 Roadmaster. I had to put a front brake on that bike because it was so fast with the nexus 7 out back. We also have many steep hills around town!View attachment 1623905



Thank you for the insight and inspiration! It’s hilly here too and gears work wonders on long rides. I’m definitely going to be looking hard to make something like this happen. I love resto mods.


----------



## Dc76 (May 10, 2022)

Worked on Susan today


----------



## oldfart36 (May 11, 2022)

My 1939 Monark, 5 bar and some of the company it keeps. Another day in the shop packing parts for shipping!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 11, 2022)

not exactly back breaking work today.....put some 'slime' in the tubes-that little bit of security for when you are 5 miles from home and you just ran over a broken beer bottle. bike is 1938 Schwinn LBA97 ('L' preface in model number means equipped with 'cyclelock')  Chicago Cycle Supply badged as 'LaSalle'


----------



## WillWork4Parts (May 12, 2022)

Got the flush broken off bolt out of my Torrington stem last night. Left it in the ultrasonic cleaner with the heater on overnight by accident. Very happy outcome removing almost all of the paint! The rest came off easy with a few scrapes of the fingernail.


----------



## tacochris (May 12, 2022)

52 B6 came back from the blasters yesterday and boy do i have some metal work ahead of me.  Alot of welding, smoothing and filling before paint.


----------



## MrMonark13 (May 13, 2022)

Pull the old 1946/47 Monark Super Deluxe out from winter storage and got it back on the road!


----------



## ozzie (May 14, 2022)

I swapped out the springer fork on my 51 Panther and fitted a cromoly fork instead. The bike rides so much better now. I weighed both forks and the springer is almost 3 times the weight.


----------



## rollfaster (May 14, 2022)

Did a complete overhaul on this 39 Colson badged Ludwig for a local friend. He wanted this one sealed with linseed oil on the painted surfaces. Still a bit tacky but a couple days in the heat and will dry fully and look less shiny. Rides like a dream!


----------



## oldfart36 (May 14, 2022)

Pulled a very nice New Departure 2 speed and Dayton/Huffman wheel set for delivery to Springfield this weekend!


----------



## Lonestar (May 14, 2022)

Installed the new wheel on my wife's  '68 Hollywood, & started the primal stages of cleaning it up for her...

How I bought it at the Flea Market...





So far, so good...still a lot to do...


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 15, 2022)

Mercury Pod


----------



## rollfaster (May 15, 2022)

Put this prewar Schwinn Lasalle together out of a pile of parts. 38 crank stamp.


----------



## tacochris (May 18, 2022)

Well the 52 B6 came back from blasting last week and now alot of the removables are in red oxide primer/light filler.  Fenders need some metal work as well as the frame so hopefully i will do some of that this weekend.
Im building this as a budget street cruiser with a nod to backyard kustoms of the 1950’s and 60’s.


----------



## JRE (May 20, 2022)

Mocked up the parts I have for the 39 Colson. I Need to swap out the seat and handle bars and put the rest of the parts on when I get them before I pull it all apart and paint it.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 21, 2022)

It was upgrade time for the "Patina Monster" Firestone Special Cruiser yesterday!
New diamond tread 26" x 2.250 fatties, with original Lobdell's rims. A newly recover seat, and a fresh Gun Oil treatment.


----------



## tacochris (May 21, 2022)

Did a bunch of bodywork on the B6 tonight,  ive been lovingly referring to as the “Bastardsix” due to it being a huge rusty forgotten pile. Lol
Its never gonna be perfect because thats not my goal, but its gonna be a heck of alot nicer when done.
Rust holes filled and bodywork mostly done...


----------



## JRE (May 22, 2022)

_took the New DDeparture2 speed off tthe black 1936 Shelby so I can put a single speed wheel I'm having rebuilt on it and be able to ride it while I'm hunting down a shift actuator to replace the broken one I have._


----------



## rollfaster (May 22, 2022)

Just started this one, 37 Schwinn built BF Goodrich Streamliner.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 22, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Just started this one, 37 Schwinn built BF Goodrich Streamliner.
> 
> View attachment 1631499
> 
> ...




PBR fits well in your tools laid out ready for business!!!!😉


----------



## bthoff (May 22, 2022)

Finished up the overhaul of my 1970 Rudge Sports DynoHub - now spinning easy and generating current to front and rear lamps. All she needs now is a chain and a shift cable and a little final tweaking.


----------



## rollfaster (May 22, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> PBR fits well in your tools laid out ready for business!!!!😉



Oh you saw that huh!


----------



## tacochris (May 22, 2022)

The 52 “BastardSix” frame got its first few coats of primer today.  Had to lay it down to see where i was and determine how “nice” i want to make it! 
This bike was absolutely TRASHED when i got it and looked like the surface of the moon. I could easily make it a beauty queen but i think thats overkill...


----------



## WillWork4Parts (May 24, 2022)

Put tires and grips back on this one today and took it for a spin. 
Pretty solid considering all I've done to it is put a couple spokes in the front wheel. Needs a little tweaking on the fork and a lube job.


----------



## Dogtown (May 24, 2022)

1934 Schwinn 10e, 28in. and the process begins. Maybe someone recognizes what this badge was? Have a great week out there!!!


----------



## tacochris (May 25, 2022)

Decided to tackle the rear fender on the B6 tonight.  Not trying to make a “carpet queen” here but couldnt leave the fender looking that bad.
This is 3.5 hours of hammer/dolly and file work.  No filler, all metal finished.  
Not perfect but WAY better!


----------



## oldfart36 (May 27, 2022)

Cleaning day yesterday for the 1952 Monark Super Deluxe survivor. Just soap and water, no polish!!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 27, 2022)

Before.. 👀  👀🥰👀 👀




















After...👀 👀🥰👀 👀 finish, Done,
TermiiiiiiNaaaaaDaaaaa.!

Well CASI.? UN POQUITO,
 MAS👀👀..HAHA...

Aaahhii Luuulyyy....👏😉👏✌️🤝✌️














1939/40 ELGIN T.B.
Thanks.!!! Too @ Ed Moses= my560sec.




BTW...Amigos.!! 
Have @ GREAT, GREAT WEEKEND.

WITH, FAMILY.!!!AND FRIENDS.!!!
🙏✌️🤝🇺🇲🇺🇲🇺🇲🇺🇲🤝✌️🙏


----------



## tacochris (May 28, 2022)

Brought home my wife’s early 40’s Western Flyer because she wants me to start the restoration soon.  My wife likes her bikes shiny so this one will be nice.
Saved years back from a life as dumb yard art.


----------



## jacob9795 (May 29, 2022)

I needed to grease a few things on this bike; I shortened the axles a bit.


----------



## jacob9795 (May 30, 2022)

Done


----------



## jacob9795 (May 30, 2022)

Now it’s time for this bike


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2022)

Interesting attaching method for the lower bars. 🧐   I only work on Schwinns so this is strange to me.


jacob9795 said:


> Now its time for this bike
> 
> View attachment 1636972


----------



## J-wagon (May 30, 2022)

This weekend project, stripped no-badge 1948 Schwinn dx. Brushed on brake fluid, after overnite, metal scrapper red paint off, drill mounted wire wheel removed primer. Marveled at the frame construction.👍 Researched electroforging and 1010 steel. Took lots pics for future reference. Naked frame 8 lbs 5 Oz. 
Maybe build raw metal klunker. 👌


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2022)

Love them electro-forged joints. Thanks for all the close-ups!


----------



## Goldenrod (May 31, 2022)

I'm self employed so our vacation rentals have Whizzer people come and ride.  This is one that I ride from my work.


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 3, 2022)

Started this one today


----------



## tacochris (Jun 6, 2022)

Decided to start throwing some paint on the B6 tonight.  Ended up doing the guard, rack and rack legs.  Im shocked at how well it matches the catalog Cobalt blue tone!  Next will be the tank, fenders, frame and springer legs.  Then the winter grey two tone, red stripes, decals and clear (maybe)
**Im doing the BF Goodrich reverse two tone from the catalog two tone.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 6, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Decided to start throwing some paint on the B6 tonight.  Ended up doing the guard, rack and rack legs.  Im shocked at how well it matches the catalog Cobalt blue tone!  Next will be the tank, fenders, frame and springer legs.  Then the winter grey two tone, red stripes, decals and clear (maybe)
> 
> View attachment 1641418
> 
> ...



That’s a beautiful color! Nice job!👍


----------



## tacochris (Jun 6, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> That’s a beautiful color! Nice job!👍



Thank you!  This will be the first “resto” ive done since the early 90’s!  Haha
Wait till you see the before of what i started with.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 6, 2022)

Worked on the 37 Streamliner. Starting to take shape.


----------



## nick tures (Jun 6, 2022)

rethreaded a girls fork and cut to fit my guys frame, now it can get put together,  thanks for the help @Cooper S.


----------



## marching_out (Jun 6, 2022)

Started my first project bike in a while. 1967 Stingray.






Problem #1 discovered.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 7, 2022)

Threw the final coat of blue on the rack and guard and it laid down like butter.
Went ahead and buried the tank while i was at it.  Final tank coat tomorrow.

*side note: the stuff that looks like paint imperfections is actually pitting in the metal.  This bike was absolutely trashed and would have taken forever to fill every pit.  I wanted it to retain some of its past story.*


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 7, 2022)

Assembled my new to me Starlet today. Now to break it down and clean everything


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 7, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Thank you!  This will be the first “resto” ive done since the early 90’s!  Haha
> Wait till you see the before of what i started with.



Chris, what are you using for paint? Looks good!!


----------



## tacochris (Jun 7, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Chris, what are you using for paint? Looks good!!



Pictures dont do it justice and this is before color sand and buff which should make it pop alot more.  
Really its just Rust-oleum 2X paint/primer with a base of red oxide primer/sealer.  

The paint color is Rust-oleum 2X Navy Blue and over the red oxide it matches the factory Cobalt blue almost perfectly.  Next color laid will be Winter Grey.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 7, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Pictures dont do it justice and this is before color sand and buff which should make it pop alot more.
> Really its just Rust-oleum 2X paint/primer with a base of red oxide primer/sealer.
> 
> The paint color is Rust-oleum 2X Navy Blue and over the red oxide it matches the factory Cobalt blue almost perfectly.  Next color laid will be Winter Grey.



That’s awesome! I love a good rattle can job!


----------



## tacochris (Jun 7, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> That’s awesome! I love a good rattle can job!



Until my compressor is plumbed in the garage its gonna be rattle can city!  Lol


----------



## ozzie (Jun 7, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Until my compressor is plumbed in the garage its gonna be rattle can city!  Lol



I've achieved great results with rattle cans but always use the quality high temperature stuff meant for cars. It cures quickly and is durable. I find holding the cans under warm (not hot) water before using them helps too.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 7, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Until my compressor is plumbed in the garage its gonna be rattle can city!  Lol



Same here! But I do have access to two paint booths if I want…. So….. lol. Depends on the project. I’ve got parts coming to build my dream motobike, and I’m thinking it’s gonna be a nicer build. 1924 Schwinn with a Nexus 8 speed and front SA drum. Really pumped!


----------



## tacochris (Jun 7, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Same here! But I do have access to two paint booths if I want…. So….. lol. Depends on the project. I’ve got parts coming to build my dream motobike, and I’m thinking it’s gonna be a nicer build. 1924 Schwinn with a Nexus 8 speed and front SA drum. Really pumped!



Well another thing i didnt mention is, this bike was a rusty, pitted mess that required alot of of metal work to even be usable and i still didnt get it all so considering the bike i didnt wanna turn this into a big money project.  Stayed as a budget built...
My 41 Autocycle may get a bit more wild with the paint work quality.


----------



## ozzie (Jun 7, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Same here! But I do have access to two paint booths if I want…. So….. lol. Depends on the project. I’ve got parts coming to build my dream motobike, and I’m thinking it’s gonna be a nicer build. 1924 Schwinn with a Nexus 8 speed and front SA drum. Really pumped!



That'll be a great riding bike. I love the nexus 7 and SA front drum on my 30 Roadmaster Supreme


----------



## ozzie (Jun 7, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Well another thing i didnt mention is, this bike was a rusty, pitted mess that required alot of of metal work to even be usable and i still didnt get it all so considering the bike i didnt wanna turn this into a big money project.  Stayed as a budget built...
> My 41 Autocycle may get a bit more wild with the paint work quality.



I saw that frame after you had it blasted. You should name the bike Jarlsberg!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 7, 2022)

ozzie said:


> That'll be a great riding bike. I love the nexus 7 and SA front drum on my 30 Roadmaster Supreme



You were my inspiration for the mechanicals on this build. I looked around for a bike with those parts and they just aren’t around here… so I sold a couple bikes and landed a couple good loads of free scrap metal from work and I just bought brand new hubs and 700c wheels. Intended to be my main rider.


----------



## ozzie (Jun 7, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> You were my inspiration for the mechanicals on this build. I looked around for a bike with those parts and they just aren’t around here… so I sold a couple bikes and landed a couple good loads of free scrap metal from work and I just bought brand new hubs and 700c wheels. Intended to be my main rider.



correction, 39 Roadmaster not 30.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 7, 2022)

ozzie said:


> I saw that frame after you had it blasted. You should name the bike Jarlsberg!



Haha i had to google that!  Perfectly fitting name though!  Looked like the moon at night!
Part of the reason i wanted to build this bike up is because it was the worst choice for a resto!  Makes the after pics really POP!  Lol


----------



## Gully (Jun 7, 2022)

I didn't ride a bike.  Been raining for a week and finally got to mow last night, but too wet.  Mowed for 2 hours tonight plus trimming.  Best highlight of the day was an ICE cold beer afterwards!  I may or may not of had more.


----------



## atilly (Jun 8, 2022)

bthoff said:


> ... Finished up the overhaul of my 1970 Rudge Sports DynoHub - now spinning easy and generating current to front and rear lamps. ...




@bthoff I have a few of these hubs, even one on a '50s Rudge so I'd be interested to know more about the particulars of overhauling the DynoHub if you care to elaborate. I've been wary to do so because of the warning "DO NOT REMOVE MAGNET WITHOUT KEEPER" and stern warnings from the late great Jobst Brandt.


----------



## Thee (Jun 8, 2022)

Working on the Sputnik Star cruiser RAT!


----------



## Thee (Jun 8, 2022)

marching_out said:


> Started my first project bike in a while. 1967 Stingray.
> View attachment 1641476
> View attachment 1641477
> Problem #1 discovered.
> View attachment 1641478



Ugg


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)

I picked this bike up at MLC and tried to ride it but the spokes were so loose it swayed under me! Previous owner had laced three across and ground the spoke ends off. I re-spoked/trued both wheels and it rides like butter. V/r Shawn


----------



## atilly (Jun 8, 2022)

Thee said:


> Working on the Sputnik Star cruiser RAT!




@Thee The light mounted on the handlebars; I'm not familiar with it. Can you post more pics or describe what the thing is? Definitely looks appropriate on a Sputnik Bike.


----------



## Thee (Jun 8, 2022)

atilly said:


> @Thee The light mounted on the handlebars; I'm not familiar with it. Can you post more pics or describe what the thing is? Definitely looks appropriate on a Sputnik Bike.



? Looks like a good spot for a light aiming forward haha? I tried on the front goose neck too, pretty sure that way is old school option?  Bar mounted ones always move, looked like an appropriate spot for that funky light?


----------



## tacochris (Jun 8, 2022)

Laid the last and final coat on the tank today and took the time to wet-up the springer legs.
Man im really happy with how this is turning out.  These should cut and buff out awesome after the two tone before decals!


----------



## Thee (Jun 8, 2022)

atilly said:


> @Thee The light mounted on the handlebars; I'm not familiar with it. Can you post more pics or describe what the thing is? Definitely looks appropriate on a Sputnik Bike.



Gonna go give it a hot lap, I’ll send a pic


----------



## Thee (Jun 8, 2022)

atilly said:


> @Thee The light mounted on the handlebars; I'm not familiar with it. Can you post more pics or describe what the thing is? Definitely looks appropriate on a Sputnik Bike.








My Bikes are usually high & tight I thought I build a Rattle Trap, Ain’t Done yet, yeah light mounting options are all over the board !


----------



## Fonseca927 (Jun 8, 2022)

Good weather makes a for a great ride….👌🏻


----------



## atilly (Jun 8, 2022)

Thee said:


> My Bikes are usually high & tight I thought I build a Rattle Trap, Ain’t Done yet, yeah light mounting options are all over the board !




I like it, and I bet you are going to start another Space Race by orbiting Sputnik! 

What manufacturer brought us the Sputnik? It appears to be a bona fide bike light.


----------



## Thee (Jun 8, 2022)

atilly said:


> I like it, and I bet you are going to start another Space Race by orbiting Sputnik!
> 
> What manufacturer brought us the Sputnik? It appears to be a bona fide bike light.



Good Question? It is, gonna have to get a D battery & see if it works? Couldn’t find any info except kinda similar ones? Someone said a Canadian Manufacturer? Just thought it was cool, & OG is Russian they won @ first


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 8, 2022)

Prewar Shelby tanker, probably badge as a Western Flyer judging by the sprocket. I only did a bearing service( with cleaning only the inner bearing races as the outer surfaces so the patina stays intact.


----------



## Gully (Jun 8, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Prewar Shelby tanker, probably badge as a Western Flyer judging by the sprocket. I only did a bearing service( with cleaning only the inner bearing races as the outer surfaces so the patina stays intact.
> 
> View attachment 1642685
> 
> ...



I like this!!!  Looking forward to seeing it complete!


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 8, 2022)

OA bath complete. Cleaned and serviced the hubs. Laced the wheels. A couple steps closer.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jun 8, 2022)

Put the finishing touches on a vintage Shogun 400, giving it some touches that a modern gravel rider will love. I think it's really a pretty machine.


----------



## ian (Jun 8, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Prewar Shelby tanker, probably badge as a Western Flyer judging by the sprocket. I only did a bearing service( with cleaning only the inner bearing races as the outer surfaces so the patina stays intact.
> 
> View attachment 1642685
> 
> ...



Man! That's some serious patina! Looking forward to seeing the finished product 😀


----------



## tacochris (Jun 8, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Prewar Shelby tanker, probably badge as a Western Flyer judging by the sprocket. I only did a bearing service( with cleaning only the inner bearing races as the outer surfaces so the patina stays intact.
> 
> View attachment 1642685
> 
> ...



Wow!!  Did you paint that on the tank or was it there??  That is the coolest tank artwork ive seen in a while!


----------



## mrg (Jun 8, 2022)

Man, I bet Hot Rods Shelby could tell some stories, any other personalized items on this one?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 9, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Wow!!  Did you paint that on the tank or was it there??  That is the coolest tank artwork ive seen in a while!



That was done by a local artist and pinstriper, he does excellent work!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 9, 2022)

Here it is together. The owner of this bike is adding grips and a few other small changes.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 9, 2022)

I did some tire inflation and adjustments on almost all my bikes overnight.


----------



## biker (Jun 9, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I picked this bike up at MLC and tried to ride it but the spokes were so loose it swayed under me! Previous owner had laced three across and ground the spoke ends off. I re-spoked/trued both wheels and it rides like butter. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1642603
> 
> ...



Don't you have a bench to true your wheels on? Doing it on the concrete is a back acher.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 9, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> I did some tire inflation and adjustments on almost all my bikes overnight.
> 
> View attachment 1642749
> 
> ...



I love your setup here! Where did you get those hanger stands?


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 9, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> I love your setup here! Where did you get those hanger stands?



These are available on Amazon. Search Racor Bike Stand. I found all mine on Craigslist and offerup.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 9, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> These are available on Amazon. Search Racor Bike Stand. I found all mine on Craigslist and offerup.



All except one 😎

Glad you feel a little better.


----------



## palepainter (Jun 9, 2022)

Working on this Schwinn King Sting.  Repainted in Schwinn candy blue.  Only had the frame on this one.  Piecing it together as a resto mod.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 9, 2022)

Traded for this one today, started in that state...
Tires aired right up. Had to remove the chainguard since it was loose, rattling and just not right. Replaced the pedal blocks with something Patina Apropriate, but something I wasn't going to have to worry about crumbling beneath me. 







Hub date makes it a 3rd quarter of 40.
Love to find these Store Decals still intact! Already have a Ludwig badge in the mail. 



Put a more patina apropriate stem on it, took off what I'm guessing was a Colson. Front fender resecured, and she rides again! Got her out to grab some lunch. 








Edited to add a few details....I've not seen oversized tubing on a girl's bike before...


----------



## ian (Jun 9, 2022)

Started the cleaning and relacing process on the '47 Shelby. She'll have new spokes, tires, tubes, and a Redband kickback hub for the hilly roads here. I have some work ahead of me.


----------



## bthoff (Jun 9, 2022)

atilly said:


> @bthoff I have a few of these hubs, even one on a '50s Rudge so I'd be interested to know more about the particulars of overhauling the DynoHub if you care to elaborate. I've been wary to do so because of the warning "DO NOT REMOVE MAGNET WITHOUT KEEPER" and stern warnings from the late great Jobst Brandt.



There are good step by step YouTube tutorials. That's all I did and it's always been fine. Just gotta keep the magnet unit in one piece when it comes out.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 9, 2022)

After my mom passed unexpectedly, I sold all but one. For over two years this Elgin sat in it's shipping box, before ending up at my storage unit. I knew there'd come a time when I'd need this bicycle as much as it needs me. That time finally came. 

Now, If only I could remember how to mount the front wheel with a fork with one open, one closed end. 😔


----------



## ian (Jun 9, 2022)

Got the rim polished and started lacing the hub but I ran outta gumption. We're expecting rain tomorrow,  so I'll try again then. After coffee.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 9, 2022)

Worked on the 1940 Hawthorne today. Struggled to rebuild the Morrow hub for a while. I did it for the first time today because it was making an awful scream when I tried to stop. Got it all fixed and swapped on a more period correct western auto supply tire. I like blackwalls better that whitewalls for this bike.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 10, 2022)

ian said:


> Got the rim polished and started lacing the hub but I ran outta gumption. We're expecting rain tomorrow,  so I'll try again then. After coffee.
> 
> View attachment 1643186
> 
> ...



Heads up, your starting spoke is off...you're putting your valve stem in the tight part of the "V".


----------



## ian (Jun 10, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Heads up, your starting spoke is off...you're putting your valve stem in the tight part of the "V".



I saw that and took it all apart again. Thanks for the tip. I'll try to get it right this time. 
Should I shift two holes to the left, or try rotating the hub the opposite direction?
Ian


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 10, 2022)

ian said:


> I saw that and took it all apart again. Thanks for the tip. I'll try to get it right this time.
> Should I shift two holes to the left, or try rotating the hub the opposite direction?
> Ian



You could do either, but I'd move over 2....since most wheels I've seen start with with outer spokes at the valve stem.


----------



## ian (Jun 10, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> You could do either, but I'd move over 2....since most wheels I've seen start with with outer spokes at the valve stem.



I moved over two holes, but it's still not right. Close, but not close enough. Third times a charm  I hear. 😀


----------



## ian (Jun 10, 2022)

ian said:


> I moved over two holes, but it's still not right. Close, but not close enough. Third times a charm  I hear. 😀 Onto the front rim next. Still trying to figure out where to start my first spoke. One to the right of the valve hole, or two to the left.......
> 
> View attachment 1643351


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 10, 2022)

I replaced the 18 tooth cog in this bike with a 22 tooth.  It rides and pedals much better now!


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 10, 2022)

Hawthorne Flyer


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jun 10, 2022)

I’ve been working on cleaning and reassembling my 1939 American Flyer Schwinn Motorbike.


----------



## ian (Jun 10, 2022)

ian said:


> View attachment 1643417
> 
> View attachment 1643418
> 
> ...



Laced up and trued front and rear hubs, installed new tubes and tires. Ready to ride. IF it ever stops raining.......
Started the cleaning and polishing ordeal too.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 10, 2022)

Got my basket on my new Hot Rod Cycletruck on the bike today .. ready to ride this Sunday in old towns Orange … Ridden not Hidden


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 10, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> I did some tire inflation and adjustments on almost all my bikes overnight.
> 
> View attachment 1642752
> 👀👀👀✌️🥰👍👀👀
> Toooo many beautiful bikes Sir.!!!




But this one is my favorite 😍 waaaooo..

waaaooo...Beautiful bike... 👍✌️👍✌️


----------



## JRE (Jun 11, 2022)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1642715
> Man, I bet Hot Rods Shelby could tell some stories, any other personalized items on this one?



Looks like a 1940/41 Long tank Shelby. One Bad Ass ride my friend


----------



## JRE (Jun 11, 2022)

Got the place holder single speed triple drop center wheel all rebuilt and put on today on the 36 Shelby. Now I can ride it while I'm looking for a replacement shift Actuator for the new departure DD 2 speed.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 11, 2022)

OhioJones said:


> After my mom passed unexpectedly, I sold all but one. For over two years this Elgin sat in it's shipping box, before ending up at my storage unit. I knew there'd come a time when I'd need this bicycle as much as it needs me. That time finally came.
> 
> Now, If only I could remember how to mount the front wheel with a fork with one open, one closed end. 😔
> View attachment 1643143



Quite a few discussions about just that seems like a little extra muscle will do it. I'm not sure there was any definitive answer, good luck


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 11, 2022)

ian said:


> a Redband kickback hub






ian said:


> '47 Shelby.



Hold on wait a second, Red band on a '47 wwwhhhaaattt? I have a '46 Shelby and the ND hub is driving me crazy. Are you telling me I can lace a more modern hub into the wheel and not get struck down by a bolt of lightning or have the Cabe police show up at my house?  Ian you are a rebel


----------



## ian (Jun 11, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Hold on wait a second, Red band on a '47 wwwhhhaaattt? I have a '46 Shelby and the ND hub is driving me crazy. Are you telling me I can lace a more modern hub into the wheel and not get struck down by a bolt of lightning or have the Cabe police show up at my house?  Ian you are a rebel



Hahaha!! No reason to conform, IMHO!! Gotta do what ya gotta do! 
I would trade it for an ND twospeed hub, if you're worried about my incarceration or being struck down by lightning.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 11, 2022)

ian said:


> Hahaha!! No reason to conform, IMHO!! Gotta do what ya gotta do!
> I would trade it for an ND twospeed hub, if you're worried about my incarceration or being struck down by lightning.



I love my 2 speeds


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jun 11, 2022)

brake pads and a change of brake fluid for the 'zuki...

& more small stuff towards the resurrection of the Centurion.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 11, 2022)

Put a small front sprocket on my 53 Panther. My knees are getting worse so I need to be as comfortable as possible. Went from a 46 tooth cloverleaf to a 36 tooth lucky seven. Added a new chain also since I had to make one. Gearing is now 36x18. Much much better!!


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 11, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Put a small front sprocket on my 53 Panther. My knees are getting worse so I need to be as comfortable as possible. Went from a 46 tooth cloverleaf to a 36 tooth lucky seven. Added a new chain also since I had to make one. Gearing is now 36x18. Much much better!!
> 
> View attachment 1644051
> 
> View attachment 1644052



I have a 53 Panther that needs some work...


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 11, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> I have a 53 Panther that needs some work...
> 
> View attachment 1644053



people are gonna hate me for sure...but it's getting the fenders off this bike.. unless someone knows how to remove scratches from someone using wrong steel wool on chrome fenders... it WASNT me that did it !!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 11, 2022)

Dan Shabel said:


> I’ve been working on cleaning and reassembling my 1939 American Flyer Schwinn Motorbike.
> 
> View attachment 1643465
> 
> ...



Looking good Dan!!


----------



## Dogtown (Jun 11, 2022)

1934 Schwinn 10e 28in. project completed.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 11, 2022)

Spent a couple hours servicing my cycletruck for tomorrow’s ride


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 12, 2022)

Small photo shoot with my 1939 Monark, 5 Bar yesterday in the shop for something coming up. Here's 2 of them.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 12, 2022)

Spent a little time on my wife’s bike today. 1955 Spitfire 24” frame, 26” wheels. Today I cut, bobbed, trimmed and modified the original 24” fenders to fit. She wanted them short.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jun 12, 2022)

I’m recommissioning a ‘77 Bridgestone 10 speed for a good friend, he bought it new with his paper route money when he was a kid.

Last week I started by cutting all the cables off, tearing the whole machine down and completely cleaning all the bits and pieces.

today I reassembled the bottom bracket and steering head with something they’d not seen in decades... grease. Then I started truing up the very loose back wheel.

He wants to do this on the cheap but once this thing is done I suppose he’ll want me to take apart again for paint.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 12, 2022)

Been a really rough week.....BUT, in between running the RC truck with my son and mowing the lawn i managed to get the B6 frame in paint.  All thats left is the fenders now!!


----------



## Thee (Jun 13, 2022)

Finally putting this one together I’m kinda frugal (cheap) lol, I need to get a fancy frame stand like you guys have, or build one, but for now I get the seat & bars on flip it over & put the rest together like we always did as YUTES!


----------



## Thee (Jun 13, 2022)

Is this standard operating protocol for holding loose bearing cups whilst one installs the the forks? I think I saw it on a nasa utube video


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jun 13, 2022)

Thee said:


> Is this standard operating protocol for holding loose bearing cups whilst one installs the the forks? I think I saw it on a nasa utube video View attachment 1645582



Usually if you grease the outside of the cup where it contacts the head tube it will stay in.


----------



## Thee (Jun 13, 2022)

Dan Shabel said:


> Usually if you grease the outside of the cup where it contacts the head tube it will stay in.



I know that trick I was being sarcastic, had I done that the cup would have fallen into dirt, Light park tool grease, it took me longer to post that than it did to have it together, thanks though!!!! 😊


----------



## Thee (Jun 13, 2022)

Since I’m being sarcastic or not, can you gentlemen tell me what this appendage is for ? A stiffener ? This is the oldest bike I’ve ever worked on , I mean I get the springer thing as it is a for suspension & flex but this seems to have little to no function IMHO? Thanks in advance for educating the ignorant


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 13, 2022)

Thee said:


> Since I’m being sarcastic or not, can you gentlemen tell me what this appendage is for ? A stiffener ? This is the oldest bike I’ve ever worked on , I mean I get the springer thing as it is a for suspension & flex but this seems to have little to no function IMHO? Thanks in advance for educating the ignorant



99% extra chrome for the cool factor and 1% stiffens the forks.


----------



## Thee (Jun 13, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> 99% extra chrome for the cool factor and 1% stiffens the forks.



LMAO LOLOL your my new counselor hahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Thee (Jun 13, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> 99% extra chrome for the cool factor and 1% stiffens the forks.



I was going with extra chrome lol


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 13, 2022)

You guys are funny!!  😂  😂  😂 


Those truss rods help a little when handlebars are  loaded down with news papers, especially with flat blade forks. Also in a high speed turn it's noticeable. Just noticeable......🤪


----------



## Thee (Jun 13, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> You guys are funny!!  😂  😂  😂
> 
> 
> Those truss rods help a little when handlebars are  loaded down with news papers, especially with flat blade forks. Also in a high speed turn it's noticeable. Just noticeable......🤪



Torsion Bars! Way digging that! NICE! I got it part way together, I had to stop to cook now I’m staining at it’s coolness 👍🏻


----------



## Thee (Jun 13, 2022)

Mocked it up a little, can’t wait to ride this one! Seats temp, fun stuff!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 14, 2022)

38 four gill RMS


----------



## Thee (Jun 14, 2022)

Working on a piece of one 🤓


----------



## Thee (Jun 14, 2022)

A little closer, gotta cook again, dag nab it


----------



## COB (Jun 14, 2022)

Worked on this Schwinn Cruiser today. Cranks would spin (not smoothly) but would not engage or brake. Pulled the hub apart and think that I may have found the problem... Has anyone ever seen a Shimano coaster brake clutch do this before?


----------



## ozzie (Jun 14, 2022)

COB said:


> Worked on this Schwinn Cruiser today. Cranks would spin (not smoothly) but would not engage or brake. Pulled the hub apart and think that I may have found the problem... Has anyone ever seen a Shimano coaster brake clutch do this before? View attachment 1646580
> 
> View attachment 1646581



No, but my best guess is the brake was applied while the reaction arm may not have been attached to the frame.

I have 3 of the those hubs and they are very simple and quite stout.


----------



## COB (Jun 14, 2022)

Thanks Ozzie. It had me scratching my head...😕


----------



## ozzie (Jun 15, 2022)

COB said:


> Thanks Ozzie. It had me scratching my head...😕



I bought a couple of complete internal assemblies on ebay a while ago. I they were about $25ea


----------



## COB (Jun 15, 2022)

I pieced this one back together with parts from a local bike shop. We will see how it works out.


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 16, 2022)

The 39 DX is coming together. Should finish it up tomorrow.


----------



## Thee (Jun 16, 2022)

Upcoming project, NOS S2’s and clean hubs for an ‘80 ‘81 frame, just recieved the hubs! Thanks Andy!   4 cross lace planned with SS spokes? What ya think? I’m really excited about these ! decent wheels are so hard to come by!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 16, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1647463
> Upcoming project, NOS S2’s and clean hubs for an ‘80 ‘81 frame, just recieved the hubs! Thanks Andy!   4 cross lace planned with SS spokes? What ya think? I’m really excited about these ! decent wheels are so hard to come by.



Nice set-up. SS spokes get my vote, they look great and hold up to the salt air 😎


----------



## Thee (Jun 16, 2022)

IT LIVES

brakes barely exist, aw who needs em?

 Proper valve stem 

perpendicularity is paramount, pretty sure that’s plumbers tape, genius

I ran outta twine & bailing wire, RIDES AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 17, 2022)

Finish the DX today except for the drop stand I know I have somewhere. I like to call it clean crust.


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 17, 2022)

After the DX was done had time to put the reproduction guard, new old stock tires and a better back rim on the Pea Picker


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 18, 2022)

I worked on this weeks mowing effort yesterday around the shop, weed eating and bush trimming, in a 110 degree oven! Ya I know not on a bike, but there's bikes hanging around outside and it made them look better! So technically!!!🤣😅


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 18, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> 38 four gill RMS
> 
> View attachment 1645912
> 
> View attachment 1645913



👀 👀 👀🤩🥰😎✌️👀👀👀



Aaaahhh!!!   Q.   CHEVERE!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 18, 2022)

started detailing my white 1970 Schwinn Varsity. original owner stored it in his basement for 45 years.  giving it the simple green and assorted brushes treatment. the only thing I am taking off will be the big chainring on the crank so I can get that area better. 

bike has the original bar tape and even 3 of the 4 cables still have the factory tips on them. rust is very light on this one.  🙂 

great riding bike but it is too big for me so it will be for sale soon. 🙁


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 18, 2022)

dug out Rollfast #2 from the back of the shop to air up the tires & add my new paperboy hooks...


----------



## Thee (Jun 18, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> dug out Rollfast #2 from the back of the shop to air up the tires & add my new paperboy hooks...
> 
> View attachment 1648325
> 
> ...



How Fast Zero to Fifty? 😊


----------



## Thee (Jun 18, 2022)

My wife said “what’s that one called?” “The Space Oddity?” 😂


----------



## tacochris (Jun 18, 2022)

Started painting the two tone on the B6 today.  Loving the color combo...
Cobalt blue and Winter grey


----------



## Thee (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jun 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> How Fast Zero to Fifty? 😊



2-3 days...😆


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1648457My wife said “what’s that one called?” “The Space Oddity?” 😂






Thee said:


> View attachment 1648460View attachment 1648461View attachment 1648462View attachment 1648463





The only thing it needs now is a Spacely Sprocket! 🤪


----------



## Thee (Jun 19, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> The only thing it needs now is a Spacely Sprocket! 🤪



Couldn’t find one!! Lmao but I bought the T-Shirt hahaha


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 19, 2022)

PERFECT!!! 😍  😍 😍🤣🤣


----------



## tacochris (Jun 19, 2022)

Managed to get one B6 fender in paint before i ran out of paint but it came out nice.
Also added an original taillight to the 55 red phantom along with a more fitting original front light cover.  
Happy Fathers Day to all the other dads!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 20, 2022)

This one is fighting me every bit of the way!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 21, 2022)

A little striping and wrenching before work.  This has to be both the coolest and most frustrating bicycle chain guard of all time!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 22, 2022)

Got my wife’s new front brake all laced in last night, finished it up tonight and got it tested. Works awesome! Got the rear hub laced, little bit more to finish up tomorrow and hopefully it’ll be a rider before the end of the day!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 23, 2022)

Vacation day today means early bike wrenching. Got my wife’s custom 1955 24” Spitfire done, this has been modified to fit 26” wheels and I just got done lacing a SA front drum and a Nexus 8 speed out back. It is absolutely awesome! Thanks to @ozzie for the recommendation on the Nexus!


----------



## tacochris (Jun 23, 2022)

Well guys...i pulled off the bandaid tonight and did the B6 tank.  I have a ton of respect for paint and body guys because taping this out to paint took hours.  Paint came out awesome with only a few boogers that i “fine tuned” with a small brush.  
Lighting makes the color look white but its a winter grey.
Next to do the accent stripes and Schwinn logo.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 24, 2022)

Slowly coming along!  thanks @onecatahula for the bars that arrived today!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 24, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Slowly coming along!  thanks @onecatahula for the bars that arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 1651238View attachment 1651239
> View attachment 1651240



Struggling for the right saddle folks.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 24, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Struggling for the right saddle folks.



I feel like something streamlined would work best aesthetically. Something long springed might be too much for it.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 25, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> I feel like something streamlined would work best aesthetically. Something long springed might be too much for it.



Agreed, a long spring would distract from the lines of the bike; that maybe my only option until a substitute is found.  I want to keep it as catalog correct as possible.   Looking for a black Messenger B 1 seat.


----------



## higgens (Jun 25, 2022)

She is coming together just need some front loaders and tires


----------



## tacochris (Jun 25, 2022)

higgens said:


> She is coming together just need some front loaders and tires
> View attachment 1651478
> 
> View attachment 1651479
> ...



Wow man that is a really beautiful ladies bike!


----------



## tacochris (Jun 25, 2022)

Taped and sprayed the fork darts and did the task of taping and spraying the headlight cover and front fender.
I thought the tank was hard to mask out, the fender was a PAIN!  Taped and un-taped it multiple times to get the dart laid correctly.  Used original references to lay them in the right spots.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 25, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Taped and sprayed the fork darts and did the task of taping and spraying the headlight cover and front fender.
> I thought the tank was hard to mask out, the fender was a PAIN!  Taped and un-taped it multiple times to get the dart laid correctly.  Used original references to lay them in the right spots.
> 
> View attachment 1651561
> ...



@ tacochris Congrats in this 1oooneee

Looking good keep up your good work.... 👍  ✌️  👍  👏  👏  👏


----------



## tacochris (Jun 25, 2022)

Felixnegron said:


> @ tacochris Congrats in this 1oooneee
> 
> Looking good keep up your good work.... 👍  ✌️  👍  👏  👏  👏



Thank you VERY much!  I have alot more respect for this process now.  SO many things to do and remember.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 25, 2022)

Little before and after of the rear fender....im kinda proud of it.  No filler used, all hand hammered and metal finished.  
This was the last full base coat to paint


----------



## tacochris (Jun 25, 2022)

Ok ok last post, sorry.
Just finished the badge.  Its going over a grey background so i went with the blue.  Hand polished and then painted.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2022)

Got the Double Eagle Deluxe out to clean for a ride tomorrow and decided to change out an original set of G3s for John’s chain treads for piece of mind. Good decision because the front rim didn’t even have a rim strip in it. Some really sharp eyed readers may recognize this bike from Color Page F of the Colson book. I expect this bike was restored about 30 years ago and had a Troxel Streamline seat and Wald Tomahawk stem both of which I corrected. Looking forward to putting some miles on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## tech549 (Jun 25, 2022)

have had this tank for a few years now ,found a frame to put it on a 1954 higgins!
rack is on the way .


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 26, 2022)

Did a little mock-up with my Varsity, I think it's a '75. It was Yellow originally...

Not sure if I like the suspension fork or the slingshot stem. I think a 4-bolt slanted stem & a chrome tubular fork might go better...


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 26, 2022)

Little bit done on this one today. Handlebars mounted, need to make a crossbar. Sprocket cleaned up, this isn’t original but I needed a 1/2” pitch period correct to run on this one, and crank assembly installed. Pedals located in my stash. Just waiting for wheels to show up so I can start lacing.


----------



## ian (Jun 26, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Little bit done on this one today. Handlebars mounted, need to make a crossbar. Sprocket cleaned up, this isn’t original but I needed a 1/2” pitch period correct to run on this one, and crank assembly installed. Pedals located in my stash. Just waiting for wheels to show up so I can start lacing.
> 
> View attachment 1652395
> 
> ...



I made a crossbar from 1/2 inch conduit and got straps from @Gordon  here on theCabe. Salt and peroxide to add patina.


----------



## sccruiser (Jun 26, 2022)

Finally laced up a floating hub for the twin bar. Was able to use all the original spokes on the bigger hub by changing to a 4 cross pattern.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 26, 2022)

ian said:


> I made a crossbar from 1/2 inch conduit and got straps from @Gordon  here on theCabe. Salt and peroxide to add patina.
> 
> View attachment 1652427
> 
> ...



Very cool! I made one from an old off brand sissy bar, but I never got around to making clamps… Zip ties to the rescue lol. These bars have slots and I’m trying to figure out how I can reproduce that and get it installed. I’m ok with a little tack welding on the underside if I have to.


----------



## ian (Jun 26, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Very cool! I made one from an old off brand sissy bar, but I never got around to making clamps… Zip ties to the rescue lol. These bars have slots and I’m trying to figure out how I can reproduce that and get it installed. I’m ok with a little tack welding on the underside if I have to.



I have two extra clamps if you want them. They're chrome sorta.


----------



## Sven (Jun 26, 2022)

Seems like my father's warranty ran out on his '82 Bridgestone / Super Speed Kabuki.
$230 in 1982. That's about the asking ( don't know if it will sell for that )price on ebay today.



I put the pedals and chain back on. Took everything  off a while ago to clean the sprockets and "speed wax" the chain.



Back together..



I managed to strip the threads in the acorn nut whilst adjusting the rear brakes. So I found a regular one.
You know the saying...
"Improvise, adapt , overcome"



The rear hub..well we can see ....



Don't bust any knuckles!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 26, 2022)

ian said:


> I have two extra clamps if you want them. They're chrome sorta.



I will keep that in mind!


----------



## bleedingfingers (Jun 27, 2022)

I guess its yesterday now but put the finishing touches on this ladies 1937 CCM not an original colour but this is what she wanted .
Turned out pretty nice .
Had the original  Vulcanised rubber seat for it but went with a more comfortable modern saddle .
This is a very tall bike for a tall girl  28 inch wheels .


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 27, 2022)

41 schwinn 
I’m getting close on this one .


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 27, 2022)

69 adult Stingray build out of a Typhoon.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Jun 27, 2022)

Trailside Tailgate Repair.
Just a quick tune up really. 
Burr Oak State Park, Ohio.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 27, 2022)

Well folks, the frame is dart’d!  I made one mistake on one dart and it has a slight curve to it but other than that it looks friggin awesome!!  Cant wait to get the red pinstriping done and its gonna POP!


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2022)

That's gonna be a killer ride. Thanks for taking pics and inspiring me.
Ian


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 27, 2022)

Got a little done on my ‘24 tonight as I wait for the correct wheels to show up.

Drop stand and clip showed up today so I got the clip installed, decided to dig into my reflector stash and add a little flair. Also decided to mount the shifter and dig a brake handle out of the stash and get that cleaned up and mounted. 












I have one good pair of coke bottles and one pair not so great… the shifter is so big I can’t put a good full length grip on without getting in the way of the cross bar slots…. So of the bad ones got cut down and trimmed just like they would do on a modern bike. It just so happened that this grip was cracked and torn up to the perfect spot.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 27, 2022)

ian said:


> That's gonna be a killer ride. Thanks for taking pics and inspiring me.
> Ian



Grateful for the kind words!  I hope im not scared to ride it!  Haha


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 27, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Well folks, the frame is dart’d!  I made one mistake on one dart and it has a slight curve to it but other than that it looks friggin awesome!!  Cant wait to get the red pinstriping done and its gonna POP!
> 
> View attachment 1653263
> 
> View attachment 1653265



Looks awesome bro! Don’t worry about the curve, you probably won’t see it once the stripes go on! I’ve done that myself before and been sooooo upset at myself… then I take a look at some original paint bikes and realize they weren’t perfect either! It’s the little “happy accidents” that add a personal human touch.  😎


----------



## tacochris (Jun 27, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Looks awesome bro! Don’t worry about the curve, you probably won’t see it once the stripes go on! I’ve done that myself before and been sooooo upset at myself… then I take a look at some original paint bikes and realize they weren’t perfect either! It’s the little “happy accidents” that add a personal human touch.  😎



Thanks man!  Yeah it bummed me out when i was unwrapping it but considering its only one dart and its not crank-side, i’ll try to adjust it out with the red stripes.
Funny you mention the “happy accidents”...i was looking at all my schwinns for reference and i noticed that none are identical and some darts arent even remotely centered on the frame!


----------



## ninolecoast (Jun 27, 2022)

Exactly!!! Built without a bot.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1645673
> Mocked it up a little, can’t wait to ride this one! Seats temp, fun stuff!



Looking good over there since that beauty left chgo …


----------



## tacochris (Jun 27, 2022)

Did the grey pinstripes on the guard tonight.  Certainly by far not my best work but i did the best I could with some fine tape and a 10/0 brush and severe arthritis. 
One more above the belt line ill do later.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 27, 2022)

today I removed the 2 speed Kick-back S-7 heavy duty wheel from the Tandem I posted yesterday and put it in my Heavy-Duty Middleweight Lightweight _*RACER. *_

the whitewall will be replaced by another Schwinn Westwind ASAP. 



_*







*_


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 28, 2022)

Continuing to pick away at my ‘24 Motobike. Mated a set of drop stand ears from the east coast to a drop stand from the west coast… Had to enlarge a couple holes and use some bolts, but that’s ok! This is a custom after all. Also hung the rack in position. Had to remove the bent back lucky 7 seat post as it was too short and the springs hit the rack… 

Got shipping confirmation on my wheels, so it looks like Thursday evening is wheel building time! Hoping to ride this weekend over to our local airport where the US Commemorative Air Force is putting on a show.

Started working on a chain guard for this bike, had one with “speed holes” that came off a 30’s Shelby years ago that would have looked sweet… Put it on and quickly remembered why they came out with the dog leg cranks….. Oh well.


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Jun 28, 2022)

Tuxguy66 said:


> Trailside Tailgate Repair.
> Just a quick tune up really.
> Burr Oak State Park, Ohio.
> View attachment 1653260



Shimano Nexus 3 speed and enclosed chain guard...kicking my butt.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 29, 2022)

I didnt like how my chainguard stripes came out taped off and brush painted, so i decided to tape, mask and spray the tank stripes.  Came out way better and more uniform.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 29, 2022)

Good evening Caber’s! 
 A friend of mine gave me this 96 Schwinn frame last year and I’ve been slowly piecing it together. My daughter said to do one hot pink?! Lol! The wife found the springer at a garage sale and a free curb side modern Schwinn girls bike donated the rest. Still have the fenders, gaurd and wheels to paint but pleased with the way this cheapie is coming together.


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 30, 2022)

Turned this 1948 24 inch DX into a pig bike.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 30, 2022)

Lady Liberty
Took this out of the rafters yesterday … Got a few to do so I’m going into garage now … Most likely get it broke down , cleaned up a bit and get it ready  … 🇺🇸👍🏻💯
Happy 4th everyone


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 30, 2022)

Finally got my wheels! Tonight was wheel building and truing! Came out darn near perfect! Tires mounted and ready to throw on the bike tomorrow! Just in time for weekend cruising. So. Freakin. Excited.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 30, 2022)

Got the Autocycle from my pal Bobby U and have been bonding with it all week. A few little bugs to work out I tend to create on my own ( locked up back axle cone after a test ride) and buffed up the speedo cross bar, detailed a few parts. Bob did a stellar job on the resto and it was packed amazing for it's trip from LA to Winnipeg. I'll post more pics later. I'm a luck guy to own this bike! I'll be running cloth covered wires before too long/may run power as well.  Thanks Bob!! ( we just talked on the phone)


----------



## Jollyride (Jul 1, 2022)

Busy week after driving 40 hours round trip up to Portland In.!!! Awesome meet though.

Picked up this frame had to build up ASAP.

Have an Awesome 4th everyone!!!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 1, 2022)

Was able to get my ‘24 Schwinn built Hawthorne Deluxe all together tonight! Spun it down the street in the rain!

8 speed is absolutely freakin awesome. Smooth as glass. Drum brake is gorgeous and amazingly functional. Fully in love with this build. It was meant to replace a few different riders of mine so I can consolidate.

Only one thing left to solve… The drop stand. Combining the different ears and stand didn’t work. I’m going to have to modify one of them. It’s too short and contacts the tire at the bottom. Won’t reach full swing…

Maiden voyage tomorrow!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 1, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Was able to get my ‘24 Schwinn built Hawthorne Deluxe all together tonight! Spun it down the street in the rain!
> 
> 8 speed is absolutely freakin awesome. Smooth as glass. Drum brake is gorgeous and amazingly functional. Fully in love with this build. It was meant to replace a few different riders of mine so I can consolidate.
> 
> ...



Cool Look ….


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 1, 2022)

Worked a little on the Super Deluxe. Cleaning up the painted tin now.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 1, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Worked a little on the Super Deluxe. Cleaning up the painted tin now.
> 
> View attachment 1655454
> 
> ...



Very Nice Cleanup ….👍🏻🇺🇸👍


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 2, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Worked a little on the Super Deluxe. Cleaning up the painted tin now.
> 
> View attachment 1655454
> 
> ...



Nice!!




REMINDS ME WHEN WE TAKE THIS BEAUTIFUL BIKE!!! APART, AND BRING BACK.. TOO LIFE... 👀  🥰  👀 ✌️👏✌️
G.L....WITH....Y... 👀  👀  👀


















ESTA BIKE ES DE MI...
(QUERIDO HIJO!! 🤝✌️🥰🤝

☝️☝️☝️👀👀👀👀
Nice and Fun PROJECTO...
👀🥰🙏👀🥰👏👏👏


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 2, 2022)

Another adult Stingray creation.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 2, 2022)

ND hub rebuild for a friend.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 2, 2022)

Got this on the road today. Fresh grease in the hubs and crank, new tubes/tires and it rides great!  I'll install the cushioner fork when I find some braces.  It had one originally, but it was swapped out way back in the day, I'm assuming because the rubber torque thingy failed.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 2, 2022)

Pushed thru and managed to knock out the last two pieces of the two tone on the B6 project.  Rear fender, the striping on the right tank half and the locking fork yoke.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 2, 2022)

41 schwinn


----------



## dasberger (Jul 6, 2022)

Started working on my newest acquisition...  '56 BFG badged Red Phantom.  Bike is in nice original condition with the exception of fender light cover which was replaced at some point.  Correct cover with repop Schwinn script lens.... needs paint




\













Started breaking it down... can't believe how clean the horn and inside of tank are









Got the tank, rack and guard cleaned, polished and waxed

















Next... chrome.  So. Much. Chrome on these..... and then moving parts.  Oh yeah and frame/fork paint!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 6, 2022)

Finished painting a badge for one of my prewar Dx’s today


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 7, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Finished painting a badge for one of my prewar Dx’s today
> 
> View attachment 1658051



What stores sold bikes with this badge? 🤣


----------



## ozzie (Jul 7, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> What stores sold bikes with this badge? 🤣



The Samuel Jackson Dept store!


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 7, 2022)

@Just Jeff  where can I get a badge like that?


----------



## dasberger (Jul 7, 2022)

Got some more work done on " El Rojo" today.  I was able to get everything but the BB removed... pedal wrench is at the office 🤣









I managed to get all the chrome done and polished, waxed and rebuilt the springer





Fenders coming back nicely









Springer before/after



 

 

Finished priming and sanding the fender light and put down a base coat of silver...  Unfortunately, when I went to spray the metallic red it came out funky.  Seems like there was something wrong with the can so I may have to sand it or strip it again. 









Hoping to get the light cover and hubs/wheels knocked out by the end of the weekend!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 7, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Got some more work done on " El Rojo" today.  I was able to get everything but the BB removed... pedal wrench is at the office 🤣
> 
> View attachment 1658440
> 
> ...



Hi! 
Looks so much better! Keep up the great job! Correct me if I’m wrong here but isn’t the light housing supposed to be red on a red phantom?


----------



## dasberger (Jul 7, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Hi!
> Looks so much better! Keep up the great job! Correct me if I’m wrong here but isn’t the light housing supposed to be red on a red phantom?



Thank you!  Lots of scrubbing...  yes painting the light metallic red with a silver base coat.  I was able to find a decent match but I had a problem with the red... the can didn't spray correctly. I think its a bad tip so looks like I've got to do a little sanding and get a new can of the red


----------



## TieDye (Jul 7, 2022)

My latest project.  These pics are the "before" pics.  I'm not into middleweights, but this one is cool.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 7, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Was able to get my ‘24 Schwinn built Hawthorne Deluxe all together tonight! Spun it down the street in the rain!
> 
> 8 speed is absolutely freakin awesome. Smooth as glass. Drum brake is gorgeous and amazingly functional. Fully in love with this build. It was meant to replace a few different riders of mine so I can consolidate.
> 
> ...



Really cool concept. Love it. 8 speeds certainly would be more practical in my hilly neighborhood. How's that coaster brake? Fairly responsive?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 7, 2022)

Good evening Caber’s! 
 Changed the front wheel today. Took the 26” off the front and installed a 29”. Rides much better and gave it a modern bagger look!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 8, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> Really cool concept. Love it. 8 speeds certainly would be more practical in my hilly neighborhood. How's that coaster brake? Fairly responsive?



The coaster is awesome. Really responsive, enough to give me a little scare as I was riding downhill one handed with coffee in the other last weekend and something fell off the bike, hit the brake and darn near fell off!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 8, 2022)

I finished up the original wheels for my Shelby. Now the Crimson Cruiser is true to it's name. I will miss the S-2 place holders but I'm on the trail of a cog upgrade to make this set as easy peddling as they were.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 8, 2022)

Was not enjoying my 39 Dx with all the parts on it. So stripped it back down to a no frills rider and put the freshly painted badge on it today


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 8, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Was not enjoying my 39 Dx with all the parts on it. So stripped it back down to a no frills rider and put the freshly painted badge on it today
> 
> View attachment 1658940
> 
> View attachment 1658941



I love it. I'm inspired. Well done, sir


----------



## dasberger (Jul 8, 2022)

Still working on El Rojo...

Tried to do some painting...  props to all those guys out there with the skills!  Not my strongest suit but we'll see





Took the roached Silvertons off to find the original tubes in fantastic shape... 8 hrs and still holding air!





The worst of the rust.  Surprising as the rest of the bike is in such good shape.  May try to find a new S2 but just trying to get it roadworthy for now





Figured I'd give it a little help





Started rehydrating the seat with neatsfoot oil.  Will probably hit it until it won't drink any more and then see about waxing it.  Patina but no rips





OG Union chain cleaned up well





Still on the hunt for the right set of tires but had a set of blackwall Royal Chains laying around so they'll have do for now


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Still working on El Rojo...
> 
> Tried to do some painting...  props to all those guys out there with the skills!  Not my strongest suit but we'll see
> 
> ...




What paint are you using? The shots of the bike and parts in the sunlight makes me think that Dupli-Colors Metalcast Red would be a good match.


----------



## Sven (Jul 11, 2022)

What was supposed to be a quick tire change 


.....on my late brother in law's Diamondback Fleetwood turned into a hub rebuild ( bearings grinding )
and freewheel service. 


Whilst putting air into the tire...you guessed it


A brand new tube the Diamondback is back on the road


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 12, 2022)

What a cool day. I came home from work with TWO Schwinns. Last week I bought @RustyHornets KS American. It arrived at my shop today and I put it together. I'm _really_ stoked about having my own KS Schwinn. I'll start a build journal on that one soon. The other one, is a '64-'65 Ladies Co-Ed. Got that one as a barter for a couple tune-ups. It's in great shape. It has a SA 3-speed and I've never dug in to one of those. There are two young ladies in my house that may have eyes for it.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 12, 2022)

Starting to reassemble my 1938 Colson Snap tank. A simple refresh of this bike to make it a daily rider. Only additions are new tubes and original Pennsylvania silent tires


----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2022)

@MrMonark13, Do the #'s say 38?, I heard 38's were screw tanks?


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 12, 2022)

mrg said:


> @MrMonark13, Do the #'s say 38?, I heard 38's were screw tanks?



I don’t really know. I couldn’t find the numbers(I don’t know where they are). I was told by the previous owner that it was a 38.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 12, 2022)

Did a little metal fab on the Flying Ace tonight to get the frame back square and i think i nailed it!  Just a bit more welding and it should be a road-ready frame!
Also mounted the fenders as well as the correct “cup-style” seat!


----------



## dasberger (Jul 14, 2022)

Finally think I got the color right on my Phantom light and got a couple of coats of clear down.  Going to let it cure a light wet sand, polish and call it good.  Looks better in person 🤣 I got the chrome done on the rear wheel as well.  Now I need to clean up the front wheel, do the hubs and BB and put it back together


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 14, 2022)

The luckiest china bike around


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jul 14, 2022)

Well, this is a first. Was definitely cracked before I started in.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 14, 2022)

I polished a turd tire


----------



## tacochris (Jul 15, 2022)

Quick motivational mock-up on the 39 Flying Ace.  
Cream tires are a 100% NO from me but seeing it with wheels puts a smile on my heart.  
From a broken and bent pile of metal to this is what i always envisioned.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 16, 2022)

Looking good @tacochris !! 😎 😎


----------



## tacochris (Jul 16, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Looking good @tacochris !! 😎 😎



Thanks man!  Metal work isnt done yet but i couldnt resist seeing it whole!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 17, 2022)

Absolutely! Helps with the creative process when moving forward with a build plus adds motivation to finish so you can ride it! 🤓


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 17, 2022)

Worked on the 69 Fastback, chrome looks excellent. Paint could definitely be better.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 17, 2022)

Still not feeling well from Covid so i decided to do some sit-down work to busy my mind.  I decided to hammer and dolly Black Pearl’s fenders out as much as i could.  They’re back in decent shape but will never be perfect.  Straightening the braces was the hardest part.  
They’re just sitting there in the pic, not bolted.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 19, 2022)

I was working on my Pierce dual suspension bicycle. The rear wheel was wobbling around. The inner hub nut was out too far and the alignment screws in the back were way out. I adjusted them so that the wheel wouldn't wander again.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 19, 2022)

Took it for a ride with replacement wheel set. Nice and smooth....


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 20, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Took it for a ride with replacement wheel set. Nice and smooth....
> 
> View attachment 1665707



Looking very sweet buddy! Is that a 46?!


----------



## Girlbike (Jul 21, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Ok ok last post, sorry.
> Just finished the badge.  Its going over a grey background so i went with the blue.  Hand polished and then painted.
> 
> View attachment 1651692



Inspirational! 
I'll do my best to bring this one back to it's former glory, when I get to work on the sweet deal I found last weekend


----------



## ian (Jul 21, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I finished up the original wheels for my Shelby. Now the Crimson Cruiser is true to it's name. I will miss the S-2 place holders but I'm on the trail of a cog upgrade to make this set as easy peddling as they were.
> 
> View attachment 1658655
> 
> ...



Paul. That's one saweeeet Shelby! Year?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 21, 2022)

ian said:


> Paul. That's one saweeeet Shelby! Year?



1946 oldest rider in my collection


----------



## ian (Jul 21, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> 1946 oldest rider in my collection



Looks a lot like my '47


----------



## tacochris (Jul 21, 2022)

Sooo someone gave me a set of brown/cream tires tonight and i decided to try them on my 39 Flying Ace...
Ive gotta say, even though this is just a mock up, i might be in love with this bike!  Such a simple bike but it has such a beautiful art deco look.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 22, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Sooo someone gave me a set of brown/cream tires tonight and i decided to try them on my 39 Flying Ace...
> Ive gotta say, even though this is just a mock up, i might be in love with this bike!  Such a simple bike but it has such a beautiful art deco look.
> 
> View attachment 1666770
> ...



I had one of these back in the day....best rider I ever had. You're right less is more.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 22, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> I had one of these back in the day....best rider I ever had. You're right less is more.



Thats good info!  Considering it has a 23" TT and no racks and gadgets weighing it down Im willing to bet its gonna make a really good distance cruiser!


----------



## JRE (Jul 22, 2022)

Swapped the black place holder chain guard for a Original paint blue one on my Blue Airflow today


----------



## tacochris (Jul 23, 2022)

Actually had a full day with my son doing non-bike stuff...
...but this evening came and i kinda did a handleful of things:
When i got the 39 Flying Ace, the Wald #3 had the last 1.25 snapped off.  So...since i dont have the time or money to find another i did the next best thing!  Put in new slots and bevel cut the inside!  Worked like a charm and holds like before.
I also got the correct threader and rethreaded the stem on Black Pearl 41.  
Next thing i did was try my best to make the 53 i got a few weeks back look like a more respectable bike.  I added the correct sweetheart setup, added a schwinn seat-post and clamp and added a stem and bars.
Soon i will ditch the bent and rewelded post-war locking fork and get the correct blade fork and truss rods!


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 23, 2022)

Worked on this 35 Motorbike today. Had to cut off the rock hard tires. Serviced both hubs cleaned up the rims and added a set of Lighting Darts. Straighten the front fender and the braces.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 23, 2022)

Kramai88 said:


> Worked on this 35 Motorbike today. Had to cut off the rock hard tires. Serviced both hubs cleaned up the rims and added a set of Lighting Darts. Straighten the front fender and the braces.
> 
> View attachment 1668105
> 
> View attachment 1668106



Lord thats beautiful...


----------



## nick tures (Jul 24, 2022)

Very nice Mark !!


----------



## srfndoc (Jul 24, 2022)

Swapped out the rims/tires on the 36 Colson for a new set I just built:


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 24, 2022)

Got my 35 Shelby Western Flyer down off the ceiling rack before it got too hot..









Either it's going to someone else's home.......or it's going to the blaster as my next project....
We shall see....🤔😎


----------



## tacochris (Jul 24, 2022)

Been in a weird head-space after a funeral this weekend so i spent some time in the garage trying to “decompress”
Had a full vintage can of BOL and decided it was finally time to test out what all the fuss is about!
Tested it out on the 53 Meteor and it looked so amazing i did it on the 39 Firestone!
Man im pleased!
Also straightened a Schwinn razor stem via pipe which i didnt take pics of....


----------



## kreika (Jul 24, 2022)

Worked on my 1941 Colson Firestone Super Cruiser “Bullnose” today. Thanks @PlasticNerd  for learning me some Morrow hub. Always had a wtf with them. I get it now! Nice! Thank you. That fork was a pain. Took some trial and error for sure. Flipped the seat post and raised it a bit. Stem too.  Rode incredibly smooth and effort free. I like it! Got it off Craigslist 10-12 years ago and didn’t touch it. It’s a San Francisco survivor bike. Gonna go home next weekend for @slick Rolling Relics ride. Hope everyone can make it out! The first pic is the after love and affection. The rest pre elbow grease. Take care out there.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 25, 2022)

kreika said:


> Worked on my 1941 Colson Flipped the seat post and raised it a bit. Stem too.  Rode incredibly smooth and effort free. I like it!





kreika said:


> Looking good!!!👍  ✌️ 👍


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 25, 2022)

Dropped the seat an inch to give it that catalog look, everything lubed and test ride for the Rolling Relics Annual San Francisco Ride this saturday. Bike is 1938 Schwinn model BA170 w/forebrake option and full floating saddle badged as 'Excelsior'.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 25, 2022)

@Paul Watson


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 25, 2022)

If I had a chance at least once in this

 Beautiful life!!!...++++++BEAUTIFUL OLD BIKES HOBBY!!! I WOULD LOVE ❤️ RIDE THIS ONE..ON ROLLING RELICS...A... S... F...




THIS ONE DON'T NEED TOOO MANY,
BIKES ACCESSORIES THE STYLES AND THE ART DECO LINES!! TALKS FOR HERSELF.. 😜  👀  😍 😋😜😍👀👀😋

Love this one... 🥰  ✌️  🥰 👏👏👏👏



Who knows NEVER SAY NEVER ==
NUNCA DIGAS NUNCA... 😜 😍 😜 👍


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 26, 2022)

Finally got around to fabricating a cross bar for my 1924 Schwinn. The bars originally came with one, but the bar was long gone… Had a piece of a sissy bar that was about the right size. Cut and modified the ends to fit into the slots and forced it in! Nice and tight. No rattles!


----------



## tacochris (Jul 26, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Finally got around to fabricating a cross bar for my 1924 Schwinn. The bars originally came with one, but the bar was long gone… Had a piece of a sissy bar that was about the right size. Cut and modified the ends to fit into the slots and forced it in! Nice and tight. No rattles!
> 
> View attachment 1669654
> 
> View attachment 1669655



I needed to do this for the steer-horn bars on my 41 and you may have just inspired me to make my own!  Lol


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 26, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I needed to do this for the steer-horn bars on my 41 and you may have just inspired me to make my own!  Lol



This one certainly isn’t perfect, but I made it. The ends are different because of the way the sissy bar was formed, but I made it. I could have started from scratch with something, but this was in the bin. It snapped right in place, took a few taps with my fist. Absolutely love it. Had to spin it around the neighborhood to show it off to all the neighbors because I was so proud of it! (Nobody cares, notices or even saw me. But it’s what I tell myself and my wife. Lol)


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jul 26, 2022)

I had been toying with the idea of a coaster front handbrake for this pig bike for a while. Finally did it today!







It's more of a speed attenuator and much needed ballast weight for wheelies. Lol It does stop better than other people's opinions lead me to think it would though. I tried to post a video but it said the file was too large. 

View from the cockpit.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 26, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> View attachment 1669729
> I had been toying with the idea of a coaster front handbrake for this pig bike for a while. Finally did it today!
> View attachment 1669739
> 
> ...



Haha! That’s awesome! I’ve always wondered if it could be done. Might have to try that on one of my oddball builds just because. I wonder if a lever system might break better since no cable stretch? Suicide brake.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jul 26, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Haha! That’s awesome! I’ve always wondered if it could be done. Might have to try that on one of my oddball builds just because. I wonder if a lever system might break better since no cable stretch? Suicide brake.



Yeah, the cable is definitely the Achilles Heel of this one at the moment. I may try a teflon lined Linear cable, make it a little more efficient. 
I'd like to see one done up with rod linkage like the Raleighs...but I've got a feeling they didn't make linkage for ape hangers...or chopper forks. Lol Probably wouldn't look right either.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 27, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> View attachment 1669729
> I had been toying with the idea of a coaster front handbrake for this pig bike for a while. Finally did it today!
> View attachment 1669739
> 
> ...





Very cool back yard engineering!!👍👍

I have been thinking about this set up for the rear of my high wheel bike to enable me to ride it as I would any other bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2022)

Dialing this one in for its maiden voyage. 1941 Mercury Pacemaker Model 7.


----------



## ian (Jul 27, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Been in a weird head-space after a funeral this weekend so i spent some time in the garage trying to “decompress”
> Had a full vintage can of BOL and decided it was finally time to test out what all the fuss is about!
> Tested it out on the 53 Meteor and it looked so amazing i did it on the 39 Firestone!
> Man im pleased!
> ...



Man! I'm gonna go and do the same to my '47 Shelby. When it cools down.......


----------



## tacochris (Jul 27, 2022)

ian said:


> Man! I'm gonna go and do the same to my '47 Shelby. When it cools down.......



I really have just been on the fence about it due to all the ups/downs from my patina car buddies but I am really pleased with it and plan on doing this with all my patina bikes as I find time!  It gives the entire bike such a rich look!


----------



## ian (Jul 27, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I really have just been on the fence about it due to all the ups/downs from my patina car buddies but I am really pleased with it and plan on doing this with all my patina bikes as I find time!  It gives the entire bike such a rich look!



I have resisted doing it to this bike, but I think it would be a nice finish for now.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 27, 2022)

ian said:


> I have resisted doing it to this bike, but I think it would be a nice finish for now.
> 
> View attachment 1670249



I think it will blow you away with how much different it looks and one thing thats helpful is knowing BLO doesnt last and must be reapplied so if you just absolutely hate it, give it time and it will fade back eventually as the oil dries out.


----------



## ian (Jul 27, 2022)

First coat. I'm liking it!


----------



## tacochris (Jul 27, 2022)

ian said:


> First coat. I'm liking it!
> 
> View attachment 1670270



O yeah man exactly!  It already looks like a totally different bike!


----------



## ian (Jul 27, 2022)

tacochris said:


> O yeah man exactly!  It already looks like a totally different bike!



Thanks. I think I'll take that rear rack off and lower the seat.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 27, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Been in a weird head-space after a funeral this weekend so i spent some time in the garage trying to “decompress”
> Had a full vintage can of BOL and decided it was finally time to test out what all the fuss is about!
> Tested it out on the 53 Meteor and it looked so amazing i did it on the 39 Firestone!
> Man im pleased!
> ...



Dude! I love that Longhorn can!


----------



## tacochris (Jul 27, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Dude! I love that Longhorn can!



Original San Antonio company too!  BLO still in the can about halfway full and still works like a charm.  Doesnt even smell bad!


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 27, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Original San Antonio company too!  BLO still in the can about halfway full and still works like a charm.  Doesnt even smell bad!



Same story in my shop!


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 27, 2022)

Dang that headtube badge photo is awesome


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 27, 2022)

Good evening Caber’s! 
 I recently picked up this 1939 Schwinn Hollywood from fellow caber Jesus. Gave it a quick once over so applesauce can give it a little test ride. I hope she loves this bike and wants to take it to the next level! She’s a San Diego girl and loves the chargers so perfect colors for her! Lmao!


----------



## tacochris (Jul 27, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Same





Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good evening Caber’s!
> I recently picked up this 1939 Schwinn Hollywood from fellow caber Jesus. Gave it a quick once over so applesauce can give it a little test ride. I hope she loves this bike and wants to take it to the next level! She’s a San Diego girl and loves the chargers so perfect colors for her! Lmao!
> 
> View attachment 1670371



Those tires make me want marshmallow Peeps!  😆  Love it man...outside the box!


----------



## tacochris (Jul 27, 2022)

So everything im doing is kind of on hold at the moment while im tying up loose ends in my life.  Sooo i pulled out this 52 phantom i assembled a while bike ive been calling the Johnny Cash phantom since i “assembled it one piece at a time...”. 😆 ..from all original finish parts.  Only difference is it cost me more than a dime!
Threw on my favorite set of tires and did a boiled linseed oil treatment and BOY O BOY does this bugger look amazing!
These tires are a piece of art!


----------



## JLF (Jul 27, 2022)

Ever since @jlively970 posted a thread about his new build using a motorbike stem, I had to get myself one.  
I love how it drops the look / stance of the bike from a design perspective.  Found a few on that auction site, picked out one with the best patina, and two days later. Here it is.  
I installed it tonight on my ‘42 single bar Colson, replacing the original stem (which I’ll keep in my stash).  A small job but hey, it’s hot outside!


----------



## tacochris (Jul 27, 2022)

JLF said:


> Ever since @jlively970 posted a thread about his new build using a motorbike stem, I had to get myself one.
> I love how it drops the look / stance of the bike from a design perspective.  Found a few on that auction site, picked out one with the best patina, and two days later. Here it is.
> I installed it tonight on my ‘42 single bar Colson, replacing the original stem (which I’ll keep in my stash).  A small job but hey, it’s hot outside!
> 
> View attachment 1670478View attachment 1670480



I had a motorbike drop stem on my old Columbia Paperboy bike for the same reason.  Gave the bike such a killer look.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 28, 2022)

Good morning Caber’s! 
 Ya gotta love the shining patina! The blo is great but I love that look so much that I have been clear coating them! Each one is a rolling piece of art!!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 28, 2022)

Cleaning the grails for their first show together Saturday!


----------



## ian (Jul 28, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning Caber’s!
> Ya gotta love the shining patina! The blo is great but I love that look so much that I have been clear coating them! Each one is a rolling piece of art!!
> 
> View attachment 1670659
> ...



Clear coat after BLO?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 28, 2022)

ian said:


> Clear coat after BLO?



No! The first bike I built I used the blo. I liked the look so much but didn’t like having to keep doing it to keep the look. After that bike I started using the clear coat so they stay that way. My phantom was the first to get the clear coat. The 34 true value hardware got the blo.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jul 28, 2022)

The mailman delivered a package from the nice people at Velocal today. Someone needs to explain to me why anything I order from Texas takes 3 or 4 times longer to reach me than anything I order from any other state... are they really an independent republic who only tolerate the rest of the world? A curious Canuck needs to know!

anyway... lovely product, easy to apply and they really make the bike look good. If I ever get the chance I really must thank the man who deemed this trash and threw it away.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 28, 2022)

I too have hopped on the BLO bandwagon. I just put the first coat on my 1940 CWC Hawthorne. My 1938 Colson Snap Tank is now in pieces for BLO. Here’s a before and after of the Hawthorne.


How it looked when I got it for my birthday



How it looked before BLO



After 1 coat BLO. Very different in person.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 28, 2022)

Added the rear fender to my Dx project.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 28, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Added the rear fender to my Dx project.
> 
> View attachment 1670949



That looks soooo dam good!


----------



## ian (Jul 28, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> I too have hopped on the BLO bandwagon. I just put the first coat on my 1940 CWC Hawthorne. My 1938 Colson Snap Tank is now in pieces for BLO. Here’s a before and after of the Hawthorne.View attachment 1670937
> How it looked when I got it for my birthday
> View attachment 1670938
> How it looked before BLO
> ...



I'm liking that look. Pretty simple too.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 28, 2022)

ian said:


> I'm liking that look. Pretty simple too.



Thanks! All I need now is an animal tail…..


----------



## ian (Jul 28, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Thanks! All I need now is an animal tail…..



Haha! I saw a roadkill yesterday but somebody had taken the tail!


----------



## ozzie (Jul 28, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Added the rear fender to my Dx project.
> 
> View attachment 1670949



I agree, looks cool. I'm building a custom bike at the moment and will be doing the same.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 28, 2022)

ozzie said:


> I agree, looks cool. I'm building a custom bike at the moment and will be doing the same.



Can’t wait to see what ya come up with!!


----------



## ozzie (Jul 28, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Can’t wait to see what ya come up with!!



A mish mash of a cool 98 Trek cruiser frame, Elgin and CWC parts. I’ve named it La Fugazi (a fake in Italian-American slang, higlighted in the movie Donnie Brasco) as I am building it to look like an American balloon tire bike.

I love the curved mast Murray built bikes and hope to get a decent original one someday.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 28, 2022)

ozzie said:


> A mish mash of a cool 98 Trek cruiser frame, Elgin and CWC parts. I’ve named it La Fugazi (a fake in Italian-American slang, higlighted in the movie Donnie Brasco) as I am building it to look like an American balloon tire bike.
> 
> I love the curved mast Murray built bikes and hope to get a decent original one someday.
> View attachment 1671084
> ...



Pretty frickin cool Ozzie!! Never would have thought about that combo myself!


----------



## Thee (Jul 28, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> The mailman delivered a package from the nice people at Velocal today. Someone needs to explain to me why anything I order from Texas takes 3 or 4 times longer to reach me than anything I order from any other state... are they really an independent republic who only tolerate the rest of the world? A curious Canuck needs to know!
> 
> anyway... lovely product, easy to apply and they really make the bike look good. If I ever get the chance I really must thank the man who deemed this trash and threw it away.
> 
> ...



Well texas is yuge? Everything is bigger must take forever to cross north & I’ve been detained at your border for no apparent reason lol hahaha 😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## Thee (Jul 28, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Thanks! All I need now is an animal tail…..



I’ll send you one pro bono just because, PM me


----------



## tacochris (Jul 28, 2022)

A cool little addition to the JC52.  Always wanted to do this and this felt like the bike to do it on!
Cut from a print, glued and mod-podged to seal it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 28, 2022)

Wrenched on this lil missy the past few days. Keep your eyes peeled for ride pics this coming weekend


----------



## ozzie (Jul 28, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Pretty frickin cool Ozzie!! Never would have thought about that combo myself!



Got La Fugazi back from the blaster today. Ready to begin priming tomorrow.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 29, 2022)

The Monark is finally standing in the upright position. Chain and pedals are left on the list!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 29, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> The Monark is finally standing in the upright position. Chain and pedals are left on the list!
> 
> View attachment 1671201
> 
> View attachment 1671202



The 48 is cleaning up nicely Don!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 29, 2022)

A few picks from a local barn, poor ole 1936 Schwinn Liberty badged motorbike. From the looks of the Frt. END, and the position of the bars, I really think this was used to practice ROPING over the years!!!! LOL


----------



## ian (Jul 29, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> A few picks from a local barn, poor ole 1936 Schwinn Liberty badged motorbike. From the looks of the Frt. END, and the position of the bars, I really think this was used to practice ROPING over the years!!!! LOL
> 
> View attachment 1671242



A new take on wide steerhorn bars?


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 29, 2022)

Went through my neighbors 1960 Schwinn middleweight that was customized for her many years ago. Rear hub had a caged bearing that exploded amongst other issues. It sat garaged for about 5 years but after a full service, detail, cleaning and wax it looks and rides great.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 29, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> The 48 is cleaning up nicely Don!



Thanks Chris! The paint is very nice but the chrome on the rims isnt!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 29, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Thanks Chris! The paint is very nice but the chrome on the rims isnt!



I noticed that on many Monarks, from the SD down to the Rockets. Chrome quality isn’t great unfortunately.


----------



## stezell (Jul 29, 2022)

Finally got some time to tinker with this. Hopefully within the next couple of days she'll be rolling. Hope everyone out there's doing good and staying cool and healthy. Take care of yourselves. 

Sean


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 29, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> View attachment 1669729
> I had been toying with the idea of a coaster front handbrake for this pig bike for a while. Finally did it today!
> View attachment 1669739
> 
> View attachment 1669740



You, sir, are a true visionary. Thats one bad pig! I love that you worked in that barrel adjuster.


----------



## Girlbike (Jul 30, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Been in a weird head-space after a funeral this weekend so i spent some time in the garage trying to “decompress”
> Had a full vintage can of BOL and decided it was finally time to test out what all the fuss is about!
> Tested it out on the 53 Meteor and it looked so amazing i did it on the 39 Firestone!
> Man im pleased!
> ...



What are the odds?
I'm here to go on about how I'm trying out boiled linseed oil today!


----------



## Girlbike (Jul 30, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Been in a weird head-space after a funeral this weekend so i spent some time in the garage trying to “decompress”
> Had a full vintage can of BOL and decided it was finally time to test out what all the fuss is about!
> Tested it out on the 53 Meteor and it looked so amazing i did it on the 39 Firestone!
> Man im pleased!
> ...



Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Girlbike (Jul 30, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning Caber’s!
> Ya gotta love the shining patina! The blo is great but I love that look so much that I have been clear coating them! Each one is a rolling piece of art!!
> 
> View attachment 1670659
> ...



The colors of your bike are fantastic! You got that clear coat like glass!
This one is clear coated. My brother in law was adamant about the patina. It came out pretty good, but your shine seems to have depth or something.


----------



## Girlbike (Jul 30, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Went through my neighbors 1960 Schwinn middleweight that was customized for her many years ago. Rear hub had a caged bearing that exploded amongst other issues. It sat garaged for about 5 years but after a full service, detail, cleaning and wax it looks and rides great.
> 
> View attachment 1671302
> 
> View attachment 1671303



Cool color!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 30, 2022)

The Super Deluxe is a wrap! Finished it up this morning. Now to decide if I will sell it.


----------



## Girlbike (Jul 30, 2022)

Trying out the boiled linseed oil deal. Really digging the color and the shine. Gonna let it cook in the sun all day. A friend dismantled it for parts, since I liked the blue so much, and talked about it so much, he gave it to me. He also gave me about everything else I might need to get her back on the road, probably to shut me up! Thank you blueoldford!


----------



## Thee (Jul 30, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> View attachment 1669729
> I had been toying with the idea of a coaster front handbrake for this pig bike for a while. Finally did it today!
> View attachment 1669739
> 
> ...



That’s Trick Dude


----------



## Thee (Jul 30, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Dialing this one in for its maiden voyage. 1941 Mercury Pacemaker Model 7.
> 
> View attachment 1670194
> 
> ...



Sweet!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 30, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> The colors of your bike are fantastic! You got that clear coat like glass!
> This one is clear coated. My brother in law was adamant about the patina. It came out pretty good, but your shine seems to have depth or something.  View attachment 1671769



Good morning! 
 Thank you for the compliment! I have been wet sanding them with 1500 before clear coating them. I’m also using an automotive grade clear coat and that makes a big difference too! Just love the patina so much that I want to preserve it for as long as possible!! Good to see that someone is saving those girl bikes! I’ve been seeing less and less of them at the swap meets. I suspect that someday the market might flip and those girls bikes are going to be sought after!


----------



## ian (Jul 30, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning!
> Thank you for the compliment! I have been wet sanding them with 1500 before clear coating them. I’m also using an automotive grade clear coat and that makes a big difference too! Just love the patina so much that I want to preserve it for as long as possible!! Good to see that someone is saving those girl bikes! I’ve been seeing less and less of them at the swap meets. I suspect that someday the market might flip and those girls bikes are going to be sought after!



Especially if someone puts a TRM conversion on them!!


----------



## Girlbike (Jul 30, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning!
> Thank you for the compliment! I have been wet sanding them with 1500 before clear coating them. I’m also using an automotive grade clear coat and that makes a big difference too! Just love the patina so much that I want to preserve it for as long as possible!! Good to see that someone is saving those girl bikes! I’ve been seeing less and less of them at the swap meets. I suspect that someday the market might flip and those girls bikes are going to be sought after!



Well that explains that! You used REAL clear coat! 
My boss at work gave me his harbor freight sprayer. The cool thing is he put on his own filter and regulator. I think he was going to paint his truck himself and changed his mind. I've been eyeing a candy paint kit on eBay for use in the sprayer. The bike I'll paint with it is so far back on the list, I won't even bother making everyone look at a picture of it.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 30, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> Well that explains that! You used REAL clear coat!
> My boss at work gave me his harbor freight sprayer. The cool thing is he put on his own filter and regulator. I think he was going to paint his truck himself and changed his mind. I've been eyeing a candy paint kit on eBay for use in the sprayer. The bike I'll paint with it is so far back on the list, I won't even bother making everyone look at a picture of it.



Actually it’s in a rattle can! It’s dupli-color clear. Can looks like this with a clear cap


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 30, 2022)

That brand works really well! Makes your average rattle can paint look professional! The first photo is before the clear coat went on. Used rust oleum rattle cans for the base colors.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 30, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Actually it’s in a rattle can! It’s dupli-color clear. Can looks like this with a clear cap
> 
> View attachment 1671950




Is it actually a clear lacquer and not a urethane or enamel clear? The product in those perfect match cans is all lacquer from my experience.


----------



## Thee (Jul 30, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Is it actually a clear lacquer and not a urethane or enamel clear? The product in those perfect match cans is all lacquer from my experience.



Used to paint bikes with about five rattle cans of lacquer wet sanding between each coat & then a couple cans of clear lacquer. They looked like they were dripping wet with new paint when finished


----------



## Girlbike (Jul 30, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> That brand works really well! Makes your average rattle can paint look professional! The first photo is before the clear coat went on. Used rust oleum rattle cans for the base colors.
> 
> View attachment 1671952
> 
> View attachment 1671953



Well, I guess I know what clear coat to use! Thank you a lot! Your results speak for themselves! Never bought dupli color before, but will try it next time?


----------



## Girlbike (Jul 30, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> Well, I guess I know what clear coat to use! Thank you a lot! Your results speak for themselves! Never bought dupli color before, but will try it next time?



Next time! With an exclamation point! Not a question mark!


----------



## Girlbike (Jul 30, 2022)

Thee said:


> Used to paint bikes with about five rattle cans of lacquer wet sanding between each coat & then a couple cans of clear lacquer. They looked like they were dripping wet with new paint when finished



That's the kind of patience and determination I need. Next solid color bike will see a little 1500 grit sandpaper!


----------



## Thee (Jul 30, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> That's the kind of patience and determination I need. Next solid color bike will see a little 1500 grit sandpaper!



800 will do, wet sanding, the patience comes laying on the the paint without runs, rattle cans are spendy but have great control & eliminate clogs tips & bother, even wet sanded the clear before the last coat, “Shake Well” 😎 I still have one I did 27 years ago and when I get it out & wipe it down I’m amazed it still glows between the nicks and scratches 😂


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 30, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Is it actually a clear lacquer and not a urethane or enamel clear? The product in those perfect match cans is all lacquer from my experience.



Yup! Definitely lacquer!


----------



## Thee (Jul 30, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> The Super Deluxe is a wrap! Finished it up this morning. Now to decide if I will sell it.
> 
> View attachment 1671780
> 
> ...



Way Rad Dude!! ass end of that one is special, rack, reflector, bumper thingy! seat cover Meh  🤣😂🤣


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 30, 2022)

Thee said:


> Way Rad Dude!! ass end of that one is special, rack, reflector, bumper thingy! seat cover Meh  🤣😂🤣



I personally love those og seat covers. Sadly I am currently receiving a 1948 Monark Super Deluxe in maroon.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 30, 2022)

Thee said:


> Way Rad Dude!! ass end of that one is special, rack, reflector, bumper thingy! seat cover Meh  🤣😂🤣



Thanks man! That is the OG Lobdell Emory seat! just posted the bike for sale.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 30, 2022)

Worked on the Violet 67 Ramshorn Fastback today, had to remove some white paint off the frame and fork, cleaning up very nicely!!


----------



## JoshCarrell (Jul 30, 2022)

I spent the last couple of days moving all of the bikes to one space. They were in the basement, the house, and the garage. I had never scene them all together.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 31, 2022)

Thé 67 Ramshorn Fastback is complete, stunning beauty!!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 31, 2022)

Finally got 2 coats of BLO on my Colson and my Hawthorne. I love this stuff!


----------



## tacochris (Jul 31, 2022)

JoshCarrell said:


> I spent the last couple of days moving all of the bikes to one space. They were in the basement, the house, and the garage. I had never scene them all together.
> 
> View attachment 1672127
> 
> ...



Those vintage gokarts though!


----------



## JoshCarrell (Jul 31, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Those vintage gokarts though!



I like all that little ride on stuff. 😁


----------



## tacochris (Jul 31, 2022)

I love the linseed oil treatment but i was really on the fence with this 41 because its 90% rust.  Today i said hell with it and went after it.
Heavy scrub and dry and then BLO.  Looks good, nice and dark...like an artifact!
Bike actually has a really unique look and will look awesome with my tire choice.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 31, 2022)

JoshCarrell said:


> I like all that little ride on stuff. 😁



Found a nice old one local and ive been eyeballing it.  Lol


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 31, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I love the linseed oil treatment but i was really on the fence with this 41 because its 90% rust.  Today i said hell with it and went after it.
> Heavy scrub and dry and then BLO.  Looks good, nice and dark...like an artifact!
> Bike actually has a really unique look and will look awesome with my tire choice.
> 
> ...



Look at tacochris cleaning the crust off those beauties! They’re looking loved and amazing! Nice work!! Love it!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 31, 2022)

Which ones next tacochris….did ya say phantom!? Lmao!


----------



## tacochris (Jul 31, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Which ones next tacochris….did ya say phantom!? Lmao!



Haha man im slow.  Ill think about something for 6 months and mull it over before I do it.  The crust on this one was loose and really rough so i felt it deserved better.
i just did my 52 phantom, it looks friggin amazing!


----------



## Girlbike (Aug 1, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning!
> Thank you for the compliment! I have been wet sanding them with 1500 before clear coating them. I’m also using an automotive grade clear coat and that makes a big difference too! Just love the patina so much that I want to preserve it for as long as possible!! Good to see that someone is saving those girl bikes! I’ve been seeing less and less of them at the swap meets. I suspect that someday the market might flip and those girls bikes are going to be sought after!



It's kinda happening now around here. The prices have gone up a lot anyway. Where you could buy a Schwinn Breeze for 20 bucks, sellers are looking for 120 now.
Recently I picked up a cool American flyer the guy had for sale along with a red Catalina and a Murray or something. The girlbikes were bought right away at asking price, leaving the boy's for me to swoop in and pick up at 50 percent. They weren't in that much better shape.


----------



## dasberger (Aug 1, 2022)

Got around to peeling the masking tape off my phantom fender light.  It was in primer and pretty rough and pitted when I got it so I'm pretty happy with the results.  Color match is decent as well.  Still needs to be polished I've just been waiting for the clear to cure.  I also picked up a NOS pair of 80's Coker repop Silvertowns last week so "El Rojo" is one step closer to rolling again!


----------



## dasberger (Aug 2, 2022)

Not so much a bike but started unpacking and organizing my new ND cabinet and parts...  thanks again @Jesse McCauley!  





I also got a bike packed and ready to ship to another CABER.  Somewhere in that mess is a '42 Rollfast!  Back at the Phantom tomorrow....


----------



## ian (Aug 2, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Not so much a bike but started unpacking and organizing my new ND cabinet and parts...  thanks again @Jesse McCauley!
> 
> View attachment 1673725
> 
> ...



Looks like a spider got ahold of it!


----------



## BrianInPA (Aug 2, 2022)

Been kicking around the idea of putting modern parts on this old Shelby and making it a rider.  Picked up a donor '67ish Sears bike over the weekend and was happy to see the wheels, bottom bracket, cranks and gears all work on this bike pretty well!  Long term I'll get the wheels done up, but gonna enjoy it in the meantime 😊.  The pic again the tree is how it was found, under a porch someone's was rebuilding


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 3, 2022)

BrianInPA said:


> Been kicking around the idea of putting modern parts on this old Shelby and making it a rider.  Picked up a donor '67ish Sears bike over the weekend and was happy to see the wheels, bottom bracket, cranks and gears all work on this bike pretty well!  Long term I'll get the wheels done up, but gonna enjoy it in the meantime 😊.  The pic again the tree is how it was found, under a porch someone's was rebuilding
> 
> View attachment 1673839
> 
> View attachment 1673846



I would've ridden it as found, lol.
I do love me some patina!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 3, 2022)

Well, that's one way to remove a cotter....ride it til the nuts fall off!







Working with what I've got, but I can finally say I've got one I can ride.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 4, 2022)

I finished a much needed overhaul on my 1919 Arch Frame Mead Ranger yesterday. It looked like this the past 7 years or so since the last time I built it up with fenders from an Elgin moto bike.















I fell in love with the bike IMMEDIATELY in this configuration. Like the thing was crafted just for me. An extension of my body......
Apparently others enjoy it as well since it won Best Bike at the 2019 Denver Tweed Ride. 🙂 










And got to select an Original piece of Art as a prize!🙂


I did have to replace the 103 year old headset bearings with loose bearings. (HUGE difference!!) & bottom bracket cups. And lost the bracket that attached the front of the rear fender since it will be fenderless now.




I bought an Elgin from my buddy Blu at the Old Bikes Club Summer Swap last year so I had to try the fenders on a bike they actually would have been on since the Mead was disassembled. Elgin as found.















Elgin with Elgin fenders from the Mead.


















Looks like they've been with the bike all along so they will stay with the Elgin along with the fork I got with the fenders.(Project coming soon to a bike forum near you!)

I hope to find some time soon to get back on my Mead to stretch it's legs. I have really missed riding it. I may flip the bars since it's kind of a ripper in it's trimmed down form. The Panaracer Gravel Kings are pretty impressive so far at max. 60 psi. Will be even better when I find the ideal tire pressure and renew my love affair with my oldest machine!🥰😻🤩🥰😍🤩🤩 THIS bike is what they will pry from my dead hands before tossing me into the incinerator.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Aug 4, 2022)

I’ve been fixing up a friend’s old Bridgestone from 1977. He bought it new with his paper route money and actually saved it all these years, although 40 years in the rafters of the garage meant it was pretty much toast when he dragged it down.

anyway, the poor thing was originally retired because the seatpost was buggered up, it was both seized in the frame and the boss damaged so the seat couldn’t be tightened up properly. The frame is designed for a quill type seatpost so, after I used the boiling water over the frame trick to free off the old seatpost, I cut another old seatpost at the required angle and adapted it for use as a quill seatpost. I love when a bodge works well.

My homemade quill seatpost and the old ruined original, I only need to add a standard seat clamp.





The old lump is coming along nicely now...


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 4, 2022)

I replaced the transfer spring in this today. It wasnt a bad project and only took me 3 tries to get it lined up for reassembely.  😀


----------



## Kramai88 (Aug 5, 2022)

Pull a couple Phantoms out today that I have been meaning to get to. Cleaned one of them up some and added a rack that I had in primer. It almost matches the faded red paint.


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 5, 2022)

My wife was showing her brother some photos of my bikes and he mentioned that he thought the hobby was cool and that he would like an old bike. I took that comment to heart and built him up a bike that I would be happy to own. I added the Sachs duomatic hub, and some fun accessories.  He was so stoked when I dropped it off last weekend! He is such a fun guy and is a great dad, so it was totally worth it.


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 6, 2022)

Decided to put stock bars back on the Monark Mild Custom (original sheet metal), tank fauxed to match color and wear, and went for a short ride yesterday!


----------



## BRad90 (Aug 6, 2022)

Put new tires on the Monark. One step closer to be able to make it a daily rider. Now to figure out my loose handle bar issue.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 6, 2022)

Good afternoon Caber’s! 
 Wired up the head light on my 46 today. Used a led bulb that works from 3volts to 18 volts, some cloth wrapped lamp cords, a micro switch and a couple of 9 volt battery’s


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 6, 2022)

I replaced the Wald crank in this 41 today with an original 41 Schwinn crank.  Now everything fits together perfectly and the crank arm doesnt rub on the chain guard.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 7, 2022)

While putting the "Hercules" fender bomb on I acquired from Bicycle Recyclery I noticed I didn't take the time to detail the inner fenders when I put the wheels on the 1939 CCM double bar "Motorbike" so 83 years of mud and grease flushed away with some tlc, suds, solvents, wax, and toothbrush. Dang, I forgot to take a "before" pic, they were nasty, but all that crud kept them pretty minty! I also noticed a broken rivet on the rear fender I replaced.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 7, 2022)

Got my 41 Roadmaster dialed in perfectly


----------



## tech549 (Aug 7, 2022)

added a full floating hub to the elgin this morning!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 7, 2022)

Today I had to break down and fix/repair/adjust the Morrow on my 'rider'. I had changed out the wheel set back to the original wheels and they worked but not exactly like I wanted. There was too much slack-lost motion. Lost motion in a Morrow is when you go from forward to braking and then back to forward and there is a 'dead zone' before things catch...lost motion. Well- the bike worked fine but the free play between stop and go was slightly greater than 1/4 of a turn of the crank. It should be less than this. To correct this one will need to pick up Morrow part No. 127b washer that I have mentioned in several threads on the Morrow here on the C.A.B.E. Its a very simple fix-almost a no brainer-just a matter of removing the rear wheel and removing the hub guts. You drop in the washer and re-assemble as normal. This is a great fix for crank/hub lost motion greater than 1/4 turn of the crank. If your slack is under 1/4 turn of the crank I don't think you will need to go thru this. What causes this lost motion is wear...wear to the inside of the hub shell at the point where the clutch pieces engage the hub during forward motion of the driver. The 127b lost motion washer serves two purposes. One-it gives the clutch pieces something fresh to grab onto. It is made from copper (soft) and the fit is perfect-to tight. The second thing it does is reduce the travel of the driver which narrows distance between engaged and braking. You will notice improved performance in both how much sooner your hub engages and also your braking action will become shorter (engage faster). My lost motion was just past a quarter of a turn of the crank before things would engage-so I knew I had to address the problem. Pretty easy fix-my forward and braking engagement went from 1/4 turn of the crank to about 3" measured at the crank end! This really added to my ride's enjoyment. Both forward and braking were now at a much safer level. These Morrow 127b lost motion copper washers can be purchased from the CABE's own TheCABE/Scott and bicyclebones/Dan-both are here on theCABE and on EBAY. Limited supplies available!  Several sources have run out on EBAY I have previously mentioned-especially after threads like this! HTF part!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 7, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Today I had to break down and fix/repair/adjust the Morrow on my 'rider'. I had changed out the wheel set back to the original wheels and they worked but not exactly like I wanted. There was too much slack-lost motion. Lost motion in a Morrow is when you go from forward to braking and then back to forward and there is a 'dead zone' before things catch...lost motion. Well- the bike worked fine but the free play between stop and go was slightly greater than 1/4 of a turn of the crank. It should be less than this. To correct this one will need to pick up the 127b washer I have mentioned in several threads on the Morrow here on the C.A.B.E. Its a very simple fix-almost a no brainer-just a matter of removing the rear wheel and removing the hub guts. You drop in the washer and re-assemble as normal. This is a great fix for crank/hub lost motion greater than 1/4 turn. If your slack is under 1/4 turn of the crank i don't think you will need to go thru this. What causes this lost motion is wear...wear to the inside of the hub shell at the point where the clutch pieces engage by forward motion of the driver. The 127b lost motion washer serves two purposes. One-it gives the clutch pieces something fresh to grab onto. It is made from copper and the fit is perfect-to tight. the second thing it does is reduce the travel of the driver which narrows distance between engaged and braking. You will notice improved performance in both how much sooner your hub engages and also your braking action will become shorter(engage faster). My lost motion was just past a quarter of a turn before things would engage-so I knew I had to address the problem. Pretty easy fix-my forward and braking engagement went from 1/4 turn of the crank to about 3" measured at the crank end! This really added to my rides enjoyment. Both forward and braking were now at a much safer level. These Morrow 127b lost motion copper washers can be purchased from the CABE's own TheCABE/Scott and bicyclebones/Dan-both are here on theCABE and on EBAY. Limited supplies available!  Several sources have run out on EBAY I have previously mentioned-especially after threads like this! HTF part! View attachment 1676211
> 
> View attachment 1676212



Cabers pay attention to this he’s correct on this matter


----------



## Kramai88 (Aug 7, 2022)

It was Phantom weekend. Took these 3 apart Fixed a few things serviced them add a few parts and made them rideable again.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 8, 2022)

Made a set of fenders for the King size Stingray project. Before and after.


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 9, 2022)

Heavy Duty inner tubes 79 spitfire


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 9, 2022)

Spent some time cleaning a set of prewar Dx fenders today. Just one spot let to fix but I don’t feel like taking off the fender brace to straighten it out


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 9, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Spent some time cleaning a set of prewar Dx fenders today. Just one spot let to fix but I don’t feel like taking off the fender brace to straighten it out
> 
> View attachment 1677299
> 
> ...



Gotta love that sticker! Found one on a 49 I did awhile back


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 9, 2022)

Got my 1948 Monark super deluxe from @tacochris today! It rides okay for what it is. Now I’m on the hunt for the correct seat, 30” or wider handlebars, and a correct set of wheels. Maybe a nicer set of pedals? I don’t know. I absolutely love how this bike looks!


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 9, 2022)

Unboxed & roughly put together (so I can move it around) my '53 Meteor...
Clean/grease as soon as time allows. Got the fenders, crank/sprocket, & pedals too, but not pictured yet.
Tubes & tires will be here Friday
Thanks @tacochris for the sale! 👍


----------



## tacochris (Aug 9, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Unboxed & roughly put together (so I can move it around) my '53 Meteor...
> Clean/grease as soon as time allows. Got the fenders, crank/sprocket, & pedals too, but not pictured yet.
> Tubes & tires will be here Friday
> Thanks @tacochris for the sale! 👍
> ...



Its a killer foundation for an awesome patina cruiser.  If i didnt have so many i certainly would have loved it!


----------



## tacochris (Aug 9, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Got my 1948 Monark super deluxe from @tacochris today! It rides okay for what it is. Now I’m on the hunt for the correct seat, 30” or wider handlebars, and a correct set of wheels. Maybe a nicer set of pedals? I don’t know. I absolutely love how this bike looks! View attachment 1677311View attachment 1677312View attachment 1677313



Its gonna make a really awesome bike.  Dont forget, the original owner from 1948 carved his name and date of purchase inside the tank!
Skip Coy


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 9, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Its gonna make a really awesome bike.  Dont forget, the original owner from 1948 carved his name and date of purchase inside the tank!
> Skip Coy
> 
> View attachment 1677343



I remember. I took the tank apart to see it for myself.


----------



## ian (Aug 9, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Got my 41 Roadmaster dialed in perfectly
> 
> View attachment 1676132



You certain do!


----------



## ian (Aug 9, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Got my 1948 Monark super deluxe from @tacochris today! It rides okay for what it is. Now I’m on the hunt for the correct seat, 30” or wider handlebars, and a correct set of wheels. Maybe a nicer set of pedals? I don’t know. I absolutely love how this bike looks! View attachment 1677311View attachment 1677312View attachment 1677313



I had on similar to this. Mine was a '51, and I miss it. Sold it to a Portlander that has it hidden.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 9, 2022)

Put a different front sprocket on and a rack.....you know, so that no pizza is left behind!


















Oh, cleaned, oiled, and added an odometer too! 
It appears to be swaged together so I didn't pry, but has anyone found a quicker way to run these back....other than the Ferris Beuller method?


----------



## dasberger (Aug 9, 2022)

Got El Rojo back in the stand today.  Cleaned, polished and waxed the frame, serviced the Torrington A pedals, cleaned and polished the sprocket/crank, repacked the BB and greased and installed the springer.  Still need to clean up the front wheel, service hubs and check light and horn and we'll be back on the streets.





Judging from the pedal blocks as well as the moving parts this bike doesn't have many miles









Cleaned up nicely!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 9, 2022)

ian said:


> I had on similar to this. Mine was a '51, and I miss it. Sold it to a Portlander that has it hidden.



That’s a shame. These bikes are always best ridden not hidden.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 10, 2022)

Painted La Fugazi yesterday. The finish is pretty decent considering it is a rattle can job. I still have the fenders and chain guard to finish and I’ve never masked for stripes or detail before. Any tips on the best method to mask out the white raised parts on the chain guard would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 11, 2022)

Mask over the raised scallops area making sure to press it into the corners real good & solid. Use a razor/exacto to cut to remove the excess tape & leave scallops masked. Press firmly again around the edges for a good seal. Paint!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 11, 2022)

I switched a bunch of parts to a Schwinn straight bar frame that were mocked up on a Speedster frame. Speedster was a bit small so found a new home. Stripped the blue spray paint from the frame first.





















QUICK EDIT: Just remembered to mention the straightbar frame was won in a raffle at an OBC swap! 🤓  Fork is from a pile of free stuff.🙂


----------



## palepainter (Aug 11, 2022)

Working on my klunk….sectioned tank, finished soldering work on it.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 13, 2022)

Working on wheels today.
Swapped a "new" Sturmey hub into a friend's wheel for him.
Also glued up a partially delaminated 120 year old wood clincher rim; it's French made (no markings) but in English 700B (28") size......




...I got the rim in exchange for a brake caliper, for a 'parabike'.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2022)

‘41 Colson Imperial. I tried to straighten this but will probably be looking for another fork. If anyone has a boys cushioner fork let me know. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## ozzie (Aug 13, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> ‘41 Colson Imperial. I tried to straighten this but will probably be looking for another fork. If anyone has a boys cushioner fork let me know. Thanks, Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1679216
> 
> ...



You could try replacing the steerer tube if you can’t get another fork.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2022)

ozzie said:


> You could try replacing the steerer tube if you can’t get another fork.



That’s Plan “B”


----------



## tacochris (Aug 14, 2022)

Been neglecting this bike a tad since the new arrivals so i pulled it out yesterday, it got a set of new Goodyear tread tires and tubes, a new coat of oil and a correct taillight.  Time to throw it into the regular riding rotation.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2022)

I assembled La Fugazi today and took it for a short test ride. I still have the fenders and chainguard to paint and few other parts to go on.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 17, 2022)

Got some assembling  done on the ‘38 motorbike this week. Just need chain & fenders, have truss rods and a silverray. I had to paint a tank to match, looks pretty good. Any fenders out there let me know!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 17, 2022)

I painted and fitted the truss rods and the head badge to La Fugazi yesterday. Is this a Murray or Westfield fork? I believe its from a prewar lady’s Elgin.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 18, 2022)

I got the chain guard painted today. The lines aren’t perfect but its my first go at doing this and I’m pleased with the results. I did a test run on an old electra guard and it worked out well. I began removing the tape after 5 minutes as the paint was already touch dry. Just the fenders left to do now.


----------



## Majdotkool (Aug 19, 2022)

I picked up this 1957 Schwinn Starlet last fall. Matt and I got it put together today and took it out for a ride around the neighborhood. As it goes, Schwinn‘s do not disappoint-  What a great ride!  special thanks and shout out to Josh @All bikes for the front rim and perfect patina’d fenders we picked up at Memory lane in the spring, and to Brian @detroitbike for the fantastic tires!


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 19, 2022)

Put some fenders on my American today. Also switched out the army green Torrington bar for a Scout bar. Not dialed in, but evolving. Thanks @freddy


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 19, 2022)

41 schwinn


----------



## Thee (Aug 19, 2022)

Rebuilt this darn kickstand, after much toil the collar wouldn’t retain the pin, oh well 

I’ll fix it later, ha


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 19, 2022)

I picked this bike up today.  It has been passed around much since i first saw it at ML in April.  It has wrong handlebars (which i corrected today), wrong saddle, a few dents and holes in the fenders, needs the lower bracket serviced, same with the head tube and general cleanup.  Today i did the handlebars and will work on the fenders and rest of the bike over the next week or two.  It will be a good mate for the second bike shown that i already had


----------



## Xtrem116 (Aug 19, 2022)

26” 1979 Schwinn Spitfire… this beauty has been in a shed for years by the original owner. I acquired it and took it all apart to detail, polish and service every peace of it. The chrome looks amazing under all the years of dust buildup.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 20, 2022)

picked up this colorflow this week.serviced it and  installed missing parts,ready to ride!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 20, 2022)

Been cleaning up the painted parts on the Streamliner. Plated parts next. She is a cream puff with a little bit of an attitude!


----------



## JO BO (Aug 20, 2022)

Been working hard on the Deere so I could take it for a spin ...trial run didn’t go very smooth...have rear hub gear slipping but I am riding on borrowed Racycle rims until my originals get finished. Just finally got all the red spray paint off. Kinda disappointed more original Brewster green paint wasn’t present but don’t want to restore.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 23, 2022)

Just like always once I posted these parts for sale I then put it back together and start to fall in love with the bike. I do not have a double straight bar middleweight but this may fill that void. I must admit the bike looked clunky when just a frame but all together it has a speedy look with the straight bars. I have some work to do on it but starting to come together.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 23, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Just like always once I posted these parts for sale I then put it back together and start to fall in love with the bike. I do not have a double straight bar middleweight but this may fill that void. I must admit the bike looked clunky when just a frame but all together it has a speedy look with the straight bars. I have some work to do on it but starting to come together.
> 
> View attachment 1684352
> 
> ...



Good morning!
 My favorite bikes are the 1933 to 1950 heavy weights but something about these middle weight flat bar bikes made me want one too! Mine also has the prewar-postwar paint and parts added to it!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 23, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning!
> My favorite bikes are the 1933 to 1950 heavy weights but something about these middle weight flat bar bikes made me want one too! Mine also has the prewar-postwar paint and parts added to it!
> 
> View attachment 1684394



Looks like a balloon model to me. The different classes of bikes is all about the wheels tire size. If it’s got 2.125 tires on it, it’s a balloon or as you say heavyweight


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 23, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like a balloon model to me. The different classes of bikes is all about the wheels tire size. If it’s got 2.125 tires on it, it’s a balloon or as you say heavyweight



Not much about this bike is correct. Lmao! It has s2’s with no knurle’s on them. It’s my understanding that these are first year s2’s. Yes definitely balloon tire bikes! Lmao The frame is definitely narrower than the earlier ballon tire bikes


----------



## ian (Aug 23, 2022)

Turning a ladies into a mans. Fork that is....


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 23, 2022)

Started this one off last night by putting a better set of wheels on it....you know, with less red paint, more spokes, and tubes capable of holding air past the end of the driveway. Rims and hubs replaced are twins to these.



The red glitter grips were bothering me along with the place the front of the seat wanted to be. 




Knocked off the bird terds and most of the red paint that was on the headset. 



She rides! Not sure if it's post war left over hubs or a Victory bike though.


----------



## ian (Aug 23, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> View attachment 1684520
> Started this one off last night by putting a better set of wheels on it....you know, with less red paint, more spokes, and tubes capable of holding air past the end of the driveway. Rims and hubs replaced are twins to these.
> View attachment 1684521
> The red glitter grips were bothering me along with the place the front of the seat wanted to be.
> ...



Woo-hoo! Another Western Flyer, right side up.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 23, 2022)

I bought this sweet '68 Apple Krate of @Old Iron Bob (s, Son) and Bobby U packed/ shipped it ( Superb job!!), great ride. I love it. Really nice bike. Took it for a rip too!! FUN........ I have an original redline Slik I'll be putting on later.


----------



## mrg (Aug 23, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Just like always once I posted these parts for sale I then put it back together and start to fall in love with the bike. I do not have a double straight bar middleweight but this may fill that void. I must admit the bike looked clunky when just a frame but all together it has a speedy look with the straight bars. I have some work to do on it but starting to come together.
> 
> View attachment 1684352
> 
> View attachment 1684353



Not as Orange as yours but love this faded Red/Orange dbl straight bar 24" Tornado I built for my daughter, was going to swap out the S7's it was supposed to have for S2's but found  these copper rims and they just fit, built/bought many bikes for my daughter over the years and so far she likes riding the Tornado the best!


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 24, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> Put some fenders on my American today. Also switched out the army green Torrington bar for a Scout bar. Not dialed in, but evolving. Thanks @freddy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1682244



Looking good!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 25, 2022)

Didn't realize I had broken a couple of spokes in the replacement wheels already. Replaced the replacement wheels and went for a cruise on this one. Another Roadmaster back on the road.


----------



## ian (Aug 25, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Didn't realize I had broken a couple of spokes in the replacement wheels already. Replaced the replacement wheels and went for a cruise on this one. Another Roadmaster back on the road.
> 
> View attachment 1685415
> 
> View attachment 1685416



Nice patina!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 25, 2022)

ian said:


> Nice patina!



Thanks! It's all naturale!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 25, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Didn't realize I had broken a couple of spokes in the replacement wheels already. Replaced the replacement wheels and went for a cruise on this one. Another Roadmaster back on the road.
> 
> View attachment 1685415
> 
> View attachment 1685416



Cool ride. What year is it.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 25, 2022)

I fitted this original Cleveland license plate to my 39 Roadmaster 4 gill.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 25, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Cool ride. What year is it.



Honestly, I hadn't even looked. Just assumed it was 56ish...




I assumed correct!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 25, 2022)

Pictures are going to be a little bit out of sequence since I was working on 2 crust buckets today....



Bike started out with this hideous square nut/bolt filling the fender hole today. Didn't think to take a pic til after it was out..._spoiler alert_ I found something that looks better on top of the fender. 



Horn-lite was handlebar mounted at some point, bracket was broke off and nut seized. The nut would just spin the stud inside the light. Figure I will make this one wired for the horn...may make use of the conduit fitting on the fender later... so I drilled the stud up with the intent of using a square easy-out to hold the stud still while I spun the nut off.....but can't find my square easy-out. Tried tapping and putting a screw in. Screw stripped, so that came back out with pliers and out came the inductive heating coil. _Pop_ off comes the nut!! ...well, more of a hiss and billowing smoke kind of a thing, but you get the point. 




Can you believe the fender bolt came out with a little Kroil and no cursing?!
Fender had to come off to get it in the roller and straighten the dents and creases out around the light mount hole.



Put a couple crusty spokes back in the replacement wheel(previously adorning the Crustmaster) and got rid of the post war Columbia rim that didn't match the rear. Still deliberating on keeping the 90s whitewalls it had or using vintage chain treads. 


Darnit. I think the headlight's rust is shinier....I might have to do something to make the rest of the bike match! Lol


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 25, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Pictures are going to be a little bit out of sequence since I was working on 2 crust buckets today....
> View attachment 1685481
> Bike started out with this hideous square nut/bolt filling the fender hole today. Didn't think to take a pic til after it was out..._spoiler alert_ I found something that looks better on top of the fender.
> View attachment 1685482
> ...



Boiled linseed oil!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 25, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Boiled linseed oil!



I think that might have a negative effect on some of the bird poop pin striping! Lol


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Boiled linseed oil!




That's what I was thinking. The light does appear to have been already done.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 25, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I think that might have a negative effect on some of the bird poop pin striping! Lol



I’ve found that the bike only looks shinier after. Once, I pulled a bike out of a barn and coated it. It kept the 45 plus years of dirt and looked a lot prettier.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 26, 2022)

Well, since there were not any takers on my 35 Shelby-Western Flyer badge bike, it's off to the blaster we go........
Not sure where this one will go yet🤔😎


----------



## JRE (Aug 26, 2022)

Got the shifter and pully put back on the Shelby and will have the wheel back on soon.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 26, 2022)

Just about finished with  my 38-39 Shelby Airflo- put the rack and wheels on it today. Should make the Alameda ride with it tomorrow! Looking for a rear stand and a correct left pedal!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 27, 2022)

I disassembled an Elgin Moto bike to start bringing back to life today. 








One of the rear axle adjusters is wasted.....




While taking off the fork to be replaced with one in better shape I noticed there may be some original paint around the head tube & darts. So I grabbed a slightly dirty paper towel & can of Goof Off and did a little rubbing on that area.😮


So I rubbed a bit more & really happy I don't have to try to replicate the darts to match the fork!!🤓 Pleasantly surprised!











Serial # is pretty ground up but I see P45030.




Since I have it all apart I tried a 26" BMX fork for fit. (I have another of these frames that may be a Klunker🤓) 👍👍


----------



## bleedingfingers (Aug 31, 2022)

Started working on this on the weekend my entry in the ratrod bikes build off.
1937 CCM  will be finished tomorrow fingers crossed.
Just finished painting it today .
Will edit in a finished pic later.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 31, 2022)

I finished my entry for the Ratrod Bikes build off, La Fugazi (meaning a fake in Italian-American slang). The frame is from a 1998 Trek cruiser classic combined with a prewar Elgin lady's fork, chainguard and CWC fenders. Rattle can paint in Ford engine dark blue and Wimbledon white. Great rider, its light, fast and equipped with a 3 speed Nexus and roller front brake. A few things left to do including fitting a set of repop Torrington pedals.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 1, 2022)

I fit a very nice Campagnolo derailleur to my Italian ride, it also acquired a shorter reach stem so its actually really comfortable to ride now. I’m really starting to enjoy this old lump...








Now it just needs some decent pedals... MKS Sylvans methinks... no plastic!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 1, 2022)

Yes, the plastic flats need to go guys! Lol I think I've been hurt more by those and a little water on my shoe than I have by cleated pedals.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 1, 2022)

I put this together for my girl for bad weather days


----------



## Thee (Sep 1, 2022)

Filing this bracket to mount a Surespin that I stole from the wife’s bike, looks better on mine 😆


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 3, 2022)

From My Shop To Yours! Have A Great Holiday Weekend!!!


----------



## Pondo (Sep 3, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> From My Shop To Yours! Have A Great Holiday Weekend!!!
> 
> View attachment 1689711



I love the nose art, what a beautiful bike!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 3, 2022)

Just about done with the Streamliner!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 3, 2022)

ozzie said:


> I fitted this original Cleveland license plate to my 39 Roadmaster 4 gill.View attachment 1685452



Nice "Stang"!"


----------



## ian (Sep 3, 2022)

JRE said:


> Got the shifter and pully put back on the Shelby and will have the wheel back on soon.
> 
> View attachment 1685796



Alrighty then! Time for another ride 😀


----------



## ian (Sep 3, 2022)

ozzie said:


> I finished my entry for the Ratrod Bikes build off, La Fugazi (meaning a fake in Italian-American slang). The frame is from a 1998 Trek cruiser classic combined with a prewar Elgin lady's fork, chainguard and CWC fenders. Rattle can paint in Ford engine dark blue and Wimbledon white. Great rider, its light, fast and equipped with a 3 speed Nexus and roller front brake. A few things left to do including fitting a set of repop Torrington pedals.
> View attachment 1688784
> 
> View attachment 1688785
> ...



Dig the stance of this ride!


----------



## Thee (Sep 3, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> From My Shop To Yours! Have A Great Holiday Weekend!!!
> 
> View attachment 1689711



That guy keeping a watchful eye on your bike & stuff  ? 😎


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 3, 2022)

Another one getting some love this week!


----------



## JRE (Sep 3, 2022)

ian said:


> Alrighty then! Time for another ride 😀



Yep was going to ask ypu what weekend works for you


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 3, 2022)

bleedingfingers said:


> Started working on this on the weekend my entry in the ratrod bikes build off.
> 1937 CCM  will be finished tomorrow fingers crossed.
> Just finished painting it today .
> Will edit in a finished pic later.
> ...




Finished shot could not edit original post
Thanks for all the likes


----------



## ian (Sep 3, 2022)

JRE said:


> Yep was going to ask ypu what weekend works for you



Thinking about a ride on the Discovery trail outta Ilwaco WA next Saturday or Sunday. Unless you got something planned. LMK.
Ian


----------



## tech549 (Sep 3, 2022)

..


----------



## tacochris (Sep 3, 2022)

The PAO cycle truck had the original drop stand but it was broken off at the end.  So i got a new one BUT who would want a nice shiny thing attached to this crusty beauty so i worked my magic on it.  Now you literally cant tell it wasnt on the bike originally.


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 3, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Made a set of fenders for the King size Stingray project. Before and after.
> 
> View attachment 1676661
> 
> View attachment 1676662



Hard for me to get any fender to fit nice and tight like that, let alone trying to make them and have them fit like that!


----------



## ballooney (Sep 3, 2022)

The wheel fairy delivered a laced up set of drops today…perfect patina match for the Placerville moto.


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 3, 2022)

BRad90 said:


> Put new tires on the Monark. One step closer to be able to make it a daily rider. Now to figure out my loose handle bar issue.
> 
> View attachment 1675508



Cool girlbike!


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 3, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good afternoon Caber’s!
> Wired up the head light on my 46 today. Used a led bulb that works from 3volts to 18 volts, some cloth wrapped lamp cords, a micro switch and a couple of 9 volt battery’s
> 
> View attachment 1675772
> ...



When I get to it, I'll try to do something similar on a 63? American Flyer I got a sweet deal on a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 3, 2022)

After seeing the frame with the paint stripped, my son talked me into just sanding, and waxing my Ross. 
It's almost done. I couldn't use the kickstand that was slated, (too short)! That will need to be cleaned up. A test drive around the neighborhood revealed a fender rub when I put weight on a. After that, another neighborhood ride,then a real shakedown


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 4, 2022)

Finally got around to servicing all bearings and hubs on my 61 Schwinn American. My friend Chris who sold me the bike last year cleaned it up and did a very nice job but didn’t do the mechanical stuff. It’s getting whitewalls as well.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 5, 2022)

All finished with the 61 American. Also swapped out the 18t rear sprocket for an NOS 20t one for easier peddling.


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 5, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> All finished with the 61 American. Also swapped out the 18t rear sprocket for an NOS 20t one for easier peddling.
> 
> View attachment 1691344
> 
> ...



The green looks really good! It doesn't seem like green is used very often, really cool and different.


----------



## JAnderson (Sep 5, 2022)

1965 murray foremost for JCPenney still looking for the X24 serial number


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2022)

JAnderson said:


> 1965 murray foremost for JCPenney still looking for the X24 serial number




It's right on your dropout. 40X24


----------



## JAnderson (Sep 5, 2022)

In the serial number list, I mean. I saw x23 x25... No X24?


----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2022)

Picked up a pair, ( boys & girls ) of incomplete blue 62 Americans so combined some parts and a new pair of Kenda 2.0's I took in on trade for a pair of my brick 2.0's, got to decide if I want to take the time to go thru my parts pile to complete the girls and list the pair for sale or just the boys, test ride over the the car show tonight.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 6, 2022)

I love getting packages from these guys!

guess I’ll work on the Italian hotrod this aft...


----------



## tacochris (Sep 7, 2022)

I nice update on the "wall art" 41.  Ive been stretched pretty thin lately but I have managed to do a TON of work to this bike.  Sometimes a little vision goes a long way past what is visible.  
Bike is technically rideable right now but I want to add the guard and the rest of the parts when im done with them.
The only thing Ive replaced was the wheels....everything else in the pics is usable and ready to go.  Yes even the seat....Lol


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 7, 2022)

Seriously??? Crank was loose and the sprocket was practically flapping...took the crank out to find the right side cone smooth bore, some chrome left where you would expect to see threads on the crank too. Didn't know huffy made them that cheap in 68. No wonder I've never bought one.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Sep 7, 2022)

I purchased this original 1939  Monark rocket  from a memeber as a donor but after examining the bike I realized it was too cool and kinda rarer to part out so I decided to keep it together and hunt for the rest of the parts to get it back on the road   so far I made some progress and now Im looking for dual silver ray braket  that I can mount on the fender and and maybe a pencil fork please let me Know if you guys have anything available Thanks


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 7, 2022)

Been looking for a prewar brake lever for my custom ‘24 Schwinn Built Hawthorne Deluxe, couldn’t find one I could afford… but cleaning out the garage last night I came across one for my 1941 New World… I’m already borrowing the pedals from that bike and am not getting to it anytime soon…

Soooooo much better than the ice pick Weinman that was on it before!





Now to decide if I want to put the more correct Schwinn sprocket on that I just picked up… the teens Mead Premier is pretty sweet, but not “right”….


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 7, 2022)

..................


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 7, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Been looking for a prewar brake lever for my custom ‘24 Schwinn Built Hawthorne Deluxe, couldn’t find one I could afford… but cleaning out the garage last night I came across one for my 1941 New World… I’m already borrowing the pedals from that bike and am not getting to it anytime soon…
> 
> Soooooo much better than the ice pick Weinman that was on it before!
> 
> ...





This is such a cool build and looks comfy for all day riding.😎😎 The ring that's on it is really cool too. I would justify keeping it since the wheels aren't really correct either. But I'm kinda strange....


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 8, 2022)

Had some fun with the 1952 Monark SD survivor while I had it out. Yep, the non chainguard side, What!
(sorry bout the reflections)


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2022)

Yeah... its a sin... but what old Italian race bike doesn’t look better with a basket.

and a nice new set of MKS pedals.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 8, 2022)

Turns out it was 5 spokes that got ate last night, looks like I'm going to have to harvest another wheel soon. 


Worst part was getting the old ones out of the hub, since they had rust and grease growth they had to be chipped away at to make it back out of their holes. Surprisingly the nipples came free with a little lube and a mini "breaker bar."



Ended up breaking 2 more during the trueing process, but she rides again!!!


----------



## Thee (Sep 8, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Turns out it was 5 spokes that got ate last night, looks like I'm going to have to harvest another wheel soon. View attachment 1692882
> Worst part was getting the old ones out of the hub, since they had rust and grease growth they had to be chipped away at to make it back out of their holes. Surprisingly the nipples came free with a little lube and a mini "breaker bar."
> View attachment 1692883
> Ended up breaking 2 more during the trueing process, but she rides again!!!
> ...



How far? 😂🤣😆


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 8, 2022)

Thee said:


> How far? 😂🤣😆



Just a couple hot laps around the block to make sure nothing else was ready to pop.


----------



## COB (Sep 8, 2022)

Did a full bearing clean and repack on this one today. Rides smooth!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 9, 2022)

COB said:


> Did a full bearing clean and repack on this one today. Rides smooth!View attachment 1693008



It always amuses me how a simple application of a bit of oil and grease can have these old bicycles running like new but we regularly have modern wonderbikes through the shop which have minor issues which render them scrap because parts don’t exist or the assembly just isn’t meant to be serviced. So sad.


----------



## Matthew Vacanti (Sep 9, 2022)

Working with Goof Off stripper to uncover the original paint on my 1942 Roadmaster.  It's MAROON and WHITE with ORANGE highlights!  I'm super excited!


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 9, 2022)

Iver Mil Special 😎


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 9, 2022)

THE STIG said:


> Iver Mil Special 😎
> 
> View attachment 1693417



Ahhh, so that’s what you meant by military special when it didn’t sell. Very cool!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 9, 2022)

put some nice green prewar fenders on my black 41? (I forget.) Liberty badged Schwinn. 





showing new fenders to his buddy


----------



## JRE (Sep 10, 2022)

Finally after about 4 months of being down while looking for a shift actuator then having one made I got the new Departure 2 speed back on my Shelby and took it for a 10 mile ride today.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 10, 2022)

Got out in the shop today where it was supposed to rain, but instead 103deg with 31% humidity... Finally got my 39 Shelby Fox down from the rack where it's been since I bought it 4yrs ago...Since I hadn't taken my 35 Shelby to the blaster yet, why not tear it apart also..... Didn't take long at all (thank god 🥵)



















I'm always fascinated when I get a good look at some of these bikes, and what people never expose when selling... It seems that this bike had 2 front fenders on it. The one on the read was hidden very well.... A homemade bracket here and there.....🧐





Then for the cross brace where it would have mounted to the fork......



And then just hammer a little dent on it for chain clearance..... 🙄





Oh well, it will be right when I'm done with it.... So know I have my 39 & 35 parts headed to the blaster......



And since I will be slingin Primer around, I decided to gather this one up to get started on also.....🤔😎





Stay cool, have a great weekend ya'all...


----------



## Thee (Sep 10, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Got out in the shop today where it was supposed to rain, but instead 103deg with 31% humidity... Finally got my 39 Shelby Fox down from the rack where it's been since I bought it 4yrs ago...Since I hadn't taken my 35 Shelby to the blaster yet, why not tear it apart also..... Didn't take long at all (thank god 🥵)
> 
> View attachment 1693735
> 
> ...



Vaughan nice choice of hammers


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 10, 2022)

Cleaned em up tuned em up aired them up and touched up the paint on the red one .
Red one is a 1950 Massey Sunshine 
White and black one is a 1930s Zenith 
They were ratrod bikes contest bikes white one I think was 16th or 18th out of 60 some bikes  I can't remember 2 years ago  and red one was 11th out of 50 some last year.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 11, 2022)

Did a little work on my ‘24 Schwinn. Broke the drum brake strap yesterday on a ride. Bad design. So I drilled a hole in the arm and used an old coaster brake strap to attach it.









Also decided to swap a more correct Schwinn sprocket on it. Much better.


----------



## Thee (Sep 11, 2022)

Attaboy !!  Nice Fix !! @RustyHornet


----------



## ian (Sep 12, 2022)

Rebuilt the ND brake, rethreaded the fork, replaced steertube bearings, serviced the front hub, and then sat back and admired the lines on this ride.


----------



## Thee (Sep 12, 2022)

ian said:


> Rebuilt the ND brake, rethreaded the fork, replaced steertube bearings, serviced the front hub, and then sat back and admired the lines on this ride.
> 
> View attachment 1694876



I think I need to go to the post office & equip it with an animal tail 🦝 🙂


----------



## ozzie (Sep 12, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Did a little work on my ‘24 Schwinn. Broke the drum brake strap yesterday on a ride. Bad design. So I drilled a hole in the arm and used an old coaster brake strap to attach it.
> 
> View attachment 1694150
> 
> ...



A lot of force goes back into that bracket. It may twist the coaster brake strap. keep an eye on it friend. I just scored a cheap lady’s bike with an 8 speed Nexus. It will eventually find a home in my next build. The hub, not the lady’s frame!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 12, 2022)

ian said:


> Rebuilt the ND brake, rethreaded the fork, replaced steertube bearings, serviced the front hub, and then sat back and admired the lines on this ride.
> 
> View attachment 1694876



I think I need one of these! Such a beautiful bike! Closest one to me that I know of is in Kentucky!


----------



## ian (Sep 12, 2022)

Thee said:


> I think I need to go to the post office & equip it with an animal tail 🦝 🙂



It does look a bit naked!


----------



## Thee (Sep 12, 2022)

ian said:


> It does look a bit naked!



Lol not to worry @ian ill send a care package 🙂


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 13, 2022)

ozzie said:


> A lot of force goes back into that bracket. It may twist the coaster brake strap. keep an eye on it friend. I just scored a cheap lady’s bike with an 8 speed Nexus. It will eventually find a home in my next build. The hub, not the lady’s frame!



I will absolutely be checking this out frequently now. I changed my wife’s too, because it was showing signs of soon to be breaking. I would have loved to mount the straps the opposite way so it was pulling on the fork, but if I did that, The cable interferes with the fork… so we shall see. If I have to build something more stout, I will!


----------



## ozzie (Sep 13, 2022)

I have 4 Sturmey archer hubs with those clips and they are all fine. I suspect you must have got clips from a faulty batch. Maybe talk to SA and see what they say about it.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 13, 2022)

The Bottecchia rat rod grew Campy Record brakes today...


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 13, 2022)

ozzie said:


> I have 4 Sturmey archer hubs with those clips and they are all fine. I suspect you must have got clips from a faulty batch. Maybe talk to SA and see what they say about it.



I have been thinking about that. I wasn’t breaking hard, just coming to a stop in a neighborhood…


----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2022)

Dug up some of the stock parts to complete this 58 Deluxe Hornet ( one on the right ) to send it down the road!


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 14, 2022)

Got my tank from a fellow caber. Had to fabricate one bracket. Absolutely love it!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 14, 2022)

Mounted the correct crank and sprocket on this one today and took it for a spin...




Reminded me that I still needed to do something with the wheels I had on it before.








Tried some different bar setups on this one, but I think I'll stick with the bull-moose for (hands down) best performance.







Such a good look from down low though.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 14, 2022)

Got really friggin lucky today and found a set of 700C wheels with used 700x38c Innova cream tires already mounted for nearly nothing!  Now all i need to do is lace in the prewar hubs and paint the hoops and they will get my 23 Schwinn going!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 14, 2022)

Put these Sting Ray speedo's on the triplets.


----------



## ian (Sep 15, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Got really friggin lucky today and found a set of 700C wheels with used 700x38c Innova cream tires already mounted for nearly nothing!  Now all i need to do is lace in the prewar hubs and paint the hoops and they will get my 23 Schwinn going!
> 
> View attachment 1696028



Score!!


----------



## SKPC (Sep 15, 2022)

A looking good Hot Rod!  That Sachs 515 shifter cable needs shortening, but requires a sachs specific cable adjuster, not readily available. Love it!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 15, 2022)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1696120
> A looking good Hot Rod!  That Sachs 515 shifter cable needs shortening, but requires a sachs specific cable adjuster, not readily available. Love it!



Thanks man!
Shifter is actually something slightly odd, a Bendix Torpedo collaboration. Good eye though!
Luckily for me, I like to experiment with tooling. I've found a few common enough items that are readily available to crimp new ends on with. So, I can customize cables as I go. I don't think these wheels are going to stick with this bike, so no trimming yet.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 15, 2022)

Make sure your shifter return spring is not busted. .  The gear indicator stub between the lever and the shifter body should always be exactly on the III, II or I position after each shift, held in place by one of the springs, which could be missing or broken.  The long shifting lever itself always returns to the "arrow" mark on the body after each shift by the 2nd spring as shown in your photo.    Look to see if there are two springs still intact in the shifter body as it looks like you only have one good one sticking out near the first gear mark.  Not sure your shifter is made by Sachs or not, but probably.  One of the earliest indexing shifters made.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 15, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Make sure your shifter return spring is not busted. .  The gear indicator stub between the lever and the shifter body should always be exactly on the III, II or I position after each shift, held in place by one of the springs, which could be missing or broken.  The long shifting lever itself always returns to the "arrow" mark on the body after each shift by the 2nd spring as shown in your photo.    Look to see if there are two springs still intact in the shifter body as it looks like you only have one good one sticking out near the first gear mark.  Not sure your shifter is made by Sachs or not, but probably.  One of the earliest indexing shifters made.



Yessir, both springs are alive and kicking. It functions well when hooked to the hub. Does seem that the cable end in the shifter was dragging the side of the trigger. It worked when I first hooked it up, so I didn't give it a second thought....a little dry inside... oxidizing cad plating. With the cable out I added some oil and the trigger returns to center. The indexing pawl spring is actually strong enough to return what I'm going to call the cable carrier to first gear. If I'm not mistaken, the hub spring required to keep the cable carrier properly engaged against the pawl...or is there a third spring in these shifters?


----------



## tacochris (Sep 15, 2022)

Ok so I had a free lunch hour today and couldn't resist doing a mockup!  I have to say, I love seeing it on wheels but Im not 100% sold on the cream tires but maybe I will like them more once the hoops are color matched and not silver.  Still a mountain of work to do on this bike but in time it will be addressed.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 15, 2022)

@WillWork4Parts Both of your springs look intact.  There are only the two.  Your custom crimped cable end you should file down to a minimum so as to eliminate any friction or unintended rub inside the shifter body that could compromise the shifting.  Any drag will have consequences.  Yes, blow it out clean with wd40 and then lube heavily after...Sachs hubs are the cats meow!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 15, 2022)

Servicing the Sachs' internals as we speak.


I think I've spotted why the brakes have been growling.


----------



## babycalfs (Sep 15, 2022)

This isn't the usual classic bike that I've seen on here but it means a lot to me. I recently stumbled across my first bike in my parents' garage. It's an old Champion that I got as a gift from the family for my Kindergarten graduation. I was 5 and had to stand on some steps out back of the house to even get a leg over this thing. It's rusted up and the pads all but disintegrated but I brought it home a few months ago and started cleaning it up, figured it would be a good practice bike to learn the mechanics on.  So at this point, it's been repurposed: I learned to ride a bike on this thing and now I'm learning the mechanics as an adult. The first pic is after I pulled it out of the garage. I've been working on cleaning it up for awhile. The second pic is after today. Put some cheap handgrips on it and got the pedals cleaned up and put back on. I'm waiting on some bearings from a local bike shop before I can put the rear wheel assembly back together.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 15, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Ok so I had a free lunch hour today and couldn't resist doing a mockup!  I have to say, I love seeing it on wheels but Im not 100% sold on the cream tires but maybe I will like them more once the hoops are color matched and not silver.  Still a mountain of work to do on this bike but in time it will be addressed.
> 
> View attachment 1696331



I love it! I think by the time you do your magic with cleaning up the paint and painting the wheels, it’s gonna look great with those cream tires.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 15, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> I love it! I think by the time you do your magic with cleaning up the paint and painting the wheels, it’s gonna look great with those cream tires.



That bike was practically brown when I got it. Now cleaned up and wearing a coat of BLO.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 15, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> I love it! I think by the time you do your magic with cleaning up the paint and painting the wheels, it’s gonna look great with those cream tires.



I think once the hoops are painted i will like alot better.  My goal though will always be the red/clay color tires.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 16, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I think once the hoops are painted i will like alot better.  My goal though will always be the red/clay color tires.



Just rub some dirt on them!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 16, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I think once the hoops are painted i will like alot better.  My goal though will always be the red/clay color tires.



I hope you can find some red ones at that same price point haha, killer bike


----------



## tacochris (Sep 16, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I hope you can find some red ones at that same price point haha, killer bike



Fat chance on that!  Haha


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 16, 2022)

Getting closer everyday! Was going to leave my new tank black, but just couldn’t leave well enough alone.

Decided to try and patina match it. Color is a little off and I’ve still got to add some gold striping around the black. My wife has been playing with a borrowed Cricut machine and designed a decal for me. I wanted it to look somewhat factory. Being a Schwinn build Hawthorne DeLuxe, and seeing as a lot of Schwinn built off brand stuff ended up with whatever the headbadge name was on the tank. 

We decided that DeLuxe is what would have been on this bike if it had been equipped with a tank in this configuration. I based the scheme on a 1923 Catalog. I still want to further work the patina to make it look even worse lol. Not much paint left on the bike.






























For the first phase of faux-Tina, I’m happy so far. Absolutely love the way it is turning out. The decal came out awesome! I will continue to work with it and try to make it match better.

@Rusty72


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 17, 2022)

Motorbikes! Swapped controls between these two... my old spine needed those flatter bars on the faired bike.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 17, 2022)

Schwinn New World project in progress. Still need to add the tail light and the pedals.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 18, 2022)

I spent the afternoon cleaning/prepping parts for assembly of my Elgin Moto bike yesterday. Did a little more cleaning on the frame in an attempt to bing out more color so the wheels don't stick out so much. Then gave it my specially formulated hand rubbed oil finish that puts oils back into the paint & offers a later of protection when buffed out. (It will also not be as shiny. It will have more of a glow than shine) Also found a better crank & swapped it out for a longer one.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 18, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Fat chance on that!  Haha



Closest I've found to clay red for 700c clincher rims. I initially bought these because the description made them sound like single tube tires, they are definitely not. 


Sooo, I fit them to a hotrod Varsity!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 18, 2022)

Just blew this Bendix Torpedo apart and threw it in the ultrasonic cleaner while I grab lunch. Preparing it to lace into a 20" rim later today. Even have the Bendix Stick Shift to pair with it. 








Anyone else have info on this 2 company mash up?? Or seen one mounted on a bike?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Sep 18, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Closest I've found to clay red for 700c clincher rims. I initially bought these because the description made them sound like single tube tires, they are definitely not. View attachment 1697777
> Sooo, I fit them to a hotrod Varsity!
> View attachment 1697778



Cool looking bike but what’s going on with the chain sprocket set up in the rear? I’m not understanding the purpose of the double sprocket chain wrap.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 18, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Cool looking bike but what’s going on with the chain sprocket set up in the rear? I’m not understanding the purpose of the double sprocket chain wrap.



It's a Retro-direct 2 speed. Pedal forward for low, pedal backward for high gear. No shifter required. I just don't want to mount anything on the handlebars, so we don't need no stinking brakes either! Lol


----------



## mrg (Sep 18, 2022)

Finished off the 58 Deluxe Hornet #2, think it looks better with the black walls and painted a Rocket Ray lite but think I'll let the new owner age/distress it.


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 19, 2022)

added spring fork to my Roadmaster.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 19, 2022)

If you saw this find from the "Sunday finds" thread, here is an update.  This is just an update from an evening of scrubbing and cleaning.
I really thought this was gonna be a crusty find but its actually cleaning up REALLY well.
Once the day comes, it will get blown apart and cleaned up correctly.

BEFORE:


----------



## dasberger (Sep 19, 2022)

Projects have been on the back burner...  sometimes life gets in the way. Finally got a chance  to get back into my '56 Phantom project " El Rojo"

I've been putting off cleaning up the wheels and servicing hubs so I knocked it out today





Bendix barely had any wear and is excellent condition... way easier than hand burnishing ND discs 🤣





Put another coat of mink oil on the leather and cleaned up chassis.  OG seat still hanging on but could use new leather for any real riding





Typical S2 surface rust polished up, hubs serviced, rim tape and spokes cleaned.  Came out pretty well





Dug these NOS 80's Coker BFG repops out of Big Pete's attic a while back.  They had some stains from years of sitting so I hit them with some Bleche-wite and a gentle scrub with a magic eraser.  Really cleaned up well with just enough yellowing to match the patina of the bike.





 I've got a lot of hours in the cleanup and I'm excited to see it coming together.  Hoping to build it tomorrow


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 20, 2022)

Been putting this off. But finally did it. Swapped a 3 piece crank onto my white Sidewinder.


----------



## dasberger (Sep 20, 2022)

Finally got El Rojo back together today....  Really pleased with how this one turned out





Starting to look like a bike again





Time for the wheels...  Amazingly the OG BFG Silvertown tubes are still good to go!  Stuffing them into NOS 80's Coker Repops





Just enough age on the WW's to not look out of place





Here's where we started...  Kind of hard to tell how much work went into it from these pics





And Done!  Well sort of...  still need to test horn and light and give it a final wipe down










A little before and after


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Sep 20, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Finally got El Rojo back together today....  Really pleased with how this one turned out
> 
> View attachment 1698880
> 
> ...



Bling bling! Looks loved again!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 20, 2022)

Finally got the shifter/hub working right. Turns out the Bendix shifter was not made with the correct shift pattern for the Bendix Torpedo hub as first priority...works fine with Sturmey hubs though. Bike would shift into 2nd, but freewheel when braking...a couple shifts later 2nd gear was completely neutral. Noticed the idler pulley was slipping up the tube and that the cable had slack after shifting into 1st a couple times. Scratched my head for a bit and did some research. I found the instructions with a NOS shifter on eBay. Realized then that there are different fittings for the Cable Saver(overload tube) for each manufacturer's indicator chains. I couldn't use the cable and Cable Saver I had since it was for Sturmey threads. Sooo....I ended up having to rob a good overload spring and chain and grafted it onto a damaged Sachs indicator pin. Set the cable with no tension in 3rd...rode it and shifted a few times to get any stretch out of the new cable...adjusted it one last time and it works fine now. Just had to have that spring to give at the end of travel for 1st gear.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 22, 2022)

Cleaned this Worksman front drum up tonight...














Either a friend of mine buys it...or I start a new HD Klunker project with the 26" Worksman hoops I've got.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 25, 2022)

Back To My Roots!!!!
Picked this 1946-47 Shelby up a week or 2 ago. Aired the old tires up and let it sit for a week. While deciding what I would do to the bike, it just kept reminding me of a lot of the bikes I found, years ago when I first started hunting old bikes. After all these years, those are some of the best memories. So! got out the steel wool, and started, what came off, came off, what stayed on stayed on! Spokes were still good so just repacked bearings. Added period headlight, grips, seat and pedals. Rides great, looks like it hates it's mother!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 25, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> Back To My Roots!!!!
> Picked this 1946-47 Shelby up a week or 2 ago. Aired the old tires up and let it sit for a week. While deciding what I would do to the bike, it just kept reminding me of a lot of the bikes I found, years ago when I first started hunting old bikes. After all these years, those are some of the best memories. So! got out the steel wool, and started, what came off, came off, what stayed on stayed on! Spokes were still good so just repacked bearings. Added period headlight, grips, seat and pedals. Rides great, looks like it hates it's mother!
> 
> View attachment 1701153
> ...



That thing looks really great man!  From the patina to the dirty black tires i wouldnt change a thing.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 25, 2022)

stripped the paint off of the fork, cleaned & greased headset & bottom bracket/crank bearings...still gotta do axle bearings, & not thrilled with the bars & seat...


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2022)

Stripped this frame with chemical stripper and pressure washer  on Wed.





Rounded up the parts I was going to use changed out the fork so I could run a bigger tire 700x50 s









Painted it on Sat.









Polished the fork flanges with my Dremel .
Put it back together  Sun.








Bike is a Royal Flyer Frame with parts from England France Germany Canada and Japan
Just thought I would add this the German part is a 2 speed kickback Sachs torpedo hub .


----------



## Matthew Vacanti (Sep 25, 2022)

Late 40s J.C. Higgins coaster brake clean up, before and after. Also the rear rim after a trip through some Evapo-Rust.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 28, 2022)

All cleaned up, and ready for customer/friend to pick up.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 29, 2022)

I knew the right set of tires would finally come along. Came off the Chestnut Cruiser. They fit the visual of the bike and are 2.125s that fill but don't rub the middleweight fenders.
￼


----------



## Matthew Vacanti (Sep 29, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I knew the right set of tires would finally come along. Came off the Chestnut Cruiser. They fit the visual of the bike and are 2.125s that fill but don't rub the middleweight fenders.
> ￼
> 
> View attachment 1703914



What year?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 29, 2022)

1956


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 6, 2022)

Worked on the wife’s tandem today, finally figured out the loose headset issue. The stem height was exactly equal to the shim stack height, so zero preload! Easily fixed with the addition of a 2mm shim to the stack.

The motorcycle shop stand is great for working on this big brute! I think I’m going to use it to park this thing rather than always leaning it again something.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 6, 2022)

Completed the faux finish on one of the 700C wheels for my 23.  Came out good enough that I totally fooled my wife.  Lol.

Rims were silver originally.  
painted black, painted red, hand distressed, custom mixed light brown, custom mixed dark brown, mixed red all applied with cotton balls and foam.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 7, 2022)

I’m building a budget klunker using this 1936 Schwinn built BFG frame with parts from a couple of early 80’s mountain bikes. It will have a Sturmey Archer freewheel drum brake hub, front crank set with 3 chainrings and a rear derailleur as a chain tensioner.

The bike was stripped of its parts by someone else and I only got the frame and a few small parts with it including the head badge. It has a damaged down tube that would need to be replaced for a correct restoration but it isn’t necessary for the build I’m doing.


----------



## Matthew Vacanti (Oct 7, 2022)

I hope this isn't a dumb question...  I'm working on this mid 40s J.C. Higgins and I'm trying to get this front fender off but the nut and bolt just spin together.  I can go after it with grinder etc, but is there a simple solution that I don't know about?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 7, 2022)

I know nothing about JC Higgins, but Schwinn just used a slotted screw that always sheared off. That might be a retrofit and the hole is stripped out so the threaded stud is spinning. If you can get something really thin underneath the washer and pry up as you’re turning the nut that might work, and if not cut it off. Do you have a Dremel with a cutting wheel to maybe cut the nut Or cut a slot in that stud and hold it with a screwdriver while you to try to remove the nut.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 8, 2022)

Matthew Vacanti said:


> I hope this isn't a dumb question...  I'm working on this mid 40s J.C. Higgins and I'm trying to get this front fender off but the nut and bolt just spin together.  I can go after it with grinder etc, but is there a simple solution that I don't know about?
> View attachment 1708429
> View attachment 1708430



maybe there is a slotted screw head in the other side of that nut and you need to remove stem and put the screwdriver down in the steer tube


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 8, 2022)

Matthew Vacanti said:


> View attachment 1701779View attachment 1701782View attachment 1701783Late 40s J.C. Higgins coaster brake clean up, before and after. Also the rear rim after a trip through so



It looks like I should invest in some of this Evapo-Rust! That wheel looks great!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 8, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> maybe there is a slotted screw head in the other side of that nut and you need to remove stem and put the screwdriver down in the steer tube



That seems pretty weird doesn’t it? If that’s the case they must’ve spent some time putting that screw in there, but it’s very possible.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 8, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> That seems pretty weird doesn’t it? If that’s the case they must’ve spent some time putting that screw in there, but it’s very possible.



I have seen it before and yes it was odd, also have seen a chunk of wood and a wood screw


----------



## Matthew Vacanti (Oct 8, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I know nothing about JC Higgins, but Schwinn just used a slotted screw that always sheared off. That might be a retrofit and the hole is stripped out so the threaded stud is spinning. If you can get something really thin underneath the washer and pry up as you’re turning the nut that might work, and if not cut it off. Do you have a Dremel with a cutting wheel to maybe cut the nut Or cut a slot in that stud and hold it with a screwdriver while you to try to remove the nut.



Thanks, Yes, I've got some tools that I can grind if off or possibly put a groove in the end.


----------



## Matthew Vacanti (Oct 8, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> It looks like I should invest in some of this Evapo-Rust! That wheel looks great!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 8, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have seen it before and yes it was odd, also have seen a chunk of wood and a wood screw



I have definitely seen a few broken "repaired" fork screws...some with the tap or easy out still in it and a new hole drilled next to it. Lol Even one with a hole drilled from the front to act as a set screw for the vertical stripped out one. Ha

I have yet to see the wood plug, but I love it when stupid fixes work! ...Especially when it keeps that patina matched fork on a bike.


@Matthew Vacanti  Just get you a Screw Starter or a really long bit extension and some tape, it can be reinstalled.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 8, 2022)

Good evening Caber’s!
 Took the badge and kick stand off my 1940 dx and put em on my 38. Also fixed the left side pedal bearings and wiped it down with boiled linseed oil. Then took it to a car show down town!


----------



## tacochris (Oct 8, 2022)

Finished the first wheel for the 23 tonight.  Ton of work in the faux finished hoops to match the bike and they came out killer!  Spent 2 hours tonight learning how to lace and true wheels and once i was done i did a two tone dry brush on the spokes as well.
Even thru in the old leather polishing strap on the original hub!
Tomorrow...lacing the rear wheel!


----------



## JRE (Oct 8, 2022)

Got last week's Shelby score built up into a rider today. Still need to find a drop stand and a better seat and adjust a few things. Rides pretty good as is.


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## tacochris (Oct 9, 2022)

Finished the rear wheel this evening and the 23 is finally on its feet for the first time in God knows how long.  Patina match came out amazing and the spokes match the original rusty ones perfectly.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 9, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Finished the rear wheel this evening and the 23 is finally on its feet for the first time in God knows how long.  Patina match came out amazing and the spokes match the original rusty ones perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 1709799
> 
> ...



You certainly did much better on this bike than I ever could have. Bravo!


----------



## tacochris (Oct 9, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> You certainly did much better on this bike than I ever could have. Bravo!



Thanks for the vote of confidence.  Patina is life and i will go a LONG way to make sure something stays looking as it should.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 10, 2022)

Finished putting this 56 BF Goodrich badged Spitfire back together for a friend. Replaced the fork with a matching original. The fork that was on the bike had a split steer tube.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 10, 2022)

I've been distracted with some work on autos to get ready for winter lately. I tried to begin reassembly of my Elgin moto bike but didn't get very far. Since there's no accommodation in the fork to attach the fender, as I believe these used to have wood plug in the bottom of the fork, I had to visit Ace Hardware to see what they had to help out. I used a rubber stopper that was cut down & drilled a hole for a threaded insert.







Inserted in the bottom of the fork & installed the fork after giving the frame & fork a buff of my hand rubbed oil finish.


Was fighting a headache & called it quits. 

I saw a chainguard peeking out of the pile that prompted me to try it on my Elgin Oriole frame that's stewing on the back burner, however. Should have grabbed the deep fenders that I may use but kinda like it. It has black original paint under the blue. 🙂


----------



## tacochris (Oct 10, 2022)

Had a nasty realization last night when i realized the frame on the 23 was bent somethin fierce.  Well...i slept on it and tonight after i got the kiddo to bed, a temporary wood buck and a couple of well placed mallet strikes and she’s back to being as straight as the day is long.  Merely 30 minutes worth of work to undo a night of stress.  Lol
Onward and upwards my friend!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 11, 2022)

Something a bit different than what's usually seen here.
I just finished building up this early seventies Gitane Super Corsa.
I bought the frame set years ago and it's just been hanging in my garage.
Pretty much all Campagnolo except for the Cinelli bar & stem and Suntour freewheel.
Wider range gearing than what they originally came with.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 11, 2022)

New pedals for my Big Flyer


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 13, 2022)

Good morning Caber’s! 
 I picked up this sweet set of drop centers with a nd triple speed yesterday from SJbiker! I put them on my 46 world imperial! Couldn’t be happier with it!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 13, 2022)

So I did two jobs in the garage today, I spend five minutes fine tuning the derailleur on the rat bike and then spend four hours checking the valve clearances on the Vespa. Which do you suppose was more fun?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 14, 2022)

Good afternoon Caber’s! 
 The wife’s a San Diego girl so when she saw this  39 she loved it! Put some fenders and skirt gaurds on it today


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 15, 2022)

I got my Elgin Moto bike assembled today & ready for it's maiden voyage tomorrow at the Denver OBC ride. 🤓


----------



## lgrinnings (Oct 16, 2022)

I was bummed to miss Copake because of a bad knee, but in prepping for the swap I was able to pull together everything I needed to get this 34 Hawthorne Moto Bike back on the road. I can’t express in words how much I love these beefy early ballooners. No bells or whistles with this bike… just simple and sexy. Bikes like this are the classic T-bucket roadsters of the hobby. Simple elegance. It would be cool to have a clean blue Troxel saddle, but the black one works. Took it for a quick ride and it is smooth.


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 16, 2022)

I was asked to get this bike rideable for a gentleman in his 80’s. He wants to ride it around the block again. It has been setting for a looong time. I was finally able to get it torn down. Now on to service and clean up.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 17, 2022)

I took off the ww repro tires I had on and replaced them with the tires the bike came with, original Good Years all weather black walls. They are in amazing shape and look almost new. I think the bw’s look better.


----------



## ian (Oct 17, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> I took off the ww repro tires I had on and replaced them with the tires the bike came with, original Good Years all weather black walls. They are in amazing shape and look almost new. I think the bw’s look better.
> 
> View attachment 1714413
> 
> View attachment 1714414



I agree! B/W tires are way cool.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 17, 2022)

Got the 67 CT all cleaned up, the tires aired up, a seat installed and parked next to the Ross postal truck for a few days.  This 67 has the nicest original paint ive seen in a while...


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 17, 2022)

Put my custom JC Higgins back together to get it ready for its new home. A co-worker saw it and decided he needed it more than I did.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 18, 2022)

Installed my new SE Big Honkin' bars on my Rumbler...









...& new grip ends to match the saddle


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 18, 2022)

I build custom BMX bikes and wheels and have been doing a lot of Performers in the past few years. Hand peening solid Stainless rivets is really fun…


----------



## Thee (Oct 18, 2022)

pedal4416 said:


> I build custom BMX bikes and wheels and have been doing a lot of Performers in the past few years. Hand peening solid Stainless rivets is really fun…
> 
> View attachment 1715221
> 
> ...



That’s awesome most people don’t know what a “ball peen” hammer is Nice !


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 18, 2022)

Thee said:


> That’s awesome most people don’t know what a “ball peen” hammer is Nice !



Hand peening is almost a lost art! Nice work!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 18, 2022)

Good afternoon Caber’s! 
 I removed the frozen seat post and installed a lucky 7 seat post. Also added a light to the 39 today.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 18, 2022)

pedal4416 said:


> I build custom BMX bikes and wheels and have been doing a lot of Performers in the past few years. Hand peening solid Stainless rivets is really fun…
> 
> View attachment 1715221
> 
> ...



I'm more curious about whatever that "holding" tool is you're using there...
Does it just maintain the right spacing there, or does it grip the rivet too?


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 18, 2022)

Been cleaning up this 79 Spitfire!


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 18, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I'm more curious about whatever that "holding" tool is you're using there...
> Does it just maintain the right spacing there, or does it grip the rivet too?



I cut a spring pin in half to “sandwich” the rivet in the middle and I hold it with these fancy vice grips. If I don’t do this the rivet bends in the middle instead of mushrooming at the head. It stiffens the center of the rivet.


----------



## Thee (Oct 18, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good afternoon Caber’s!
> I removed the frozen seat post and installed a lucky 7 seat post. Also added a light to the 39 today.
> 
> View attachment 1715400
> ...



Is that the SD girl, Chargers bike ? ⚡️⚡️⚡️😎 Go Padres !!!!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 18, 2022)

pedal4416 said:


> I cut a spring pin in half to “sandwich” the rivet in the middle and I hold it with these fancy vice grips. If I don’t do this the rivet bends in the middle instead of mushrooming at the head. It stiffens the center of the rivet.
> 
> View attachment 1715461
> 
> ...



Love the ingenuity! Looks like a good fit for the application for sure.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 18, 2022)

Thee said:


> Is that the SD girl, Chargers bike ? ⚡️⚡️⚡️😎 Go Padres !!!!



Lmao! She calls it her “Chargers Bike”! Even if they’re in LA!


----------



## Thee (Oct 18, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Lmao! She calls it her “Chargers Bike”! Even if they’re in LA!



Sweet ! I like her already lol , she watch last nights game ? skin of their teeth but 4 & 2 a W is a W Nice ! 😎


----------



## Thee (Oct 18, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Lmao! She calls it her “Chargers Bike”! Even if they’re in LA!



Why did you make her move to raider  49’r country ?  😆😂🤣


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 18, 2022)

Thee said:


> Sweet ! I like her already lol , she watch last nights game ? skin of their teeth but 4 & 2 a W is a W Nice ! 😎



Been trying to turn her into a Raiders fan but it’s just not working! Lmao! She’s got blue and yellow running through her veins like I’ve got the silver and black in mine! Was a fantastic game! Just goes to show that opposites do attract!


----------



## Thee (Oct 18, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Been trying to turn her into a Raiders fan but it’s just not working! Lmao! She’s got blue and yellow running through her veins like I’ve got the silver and black in mine! Was a fantastic game! Just goes to show that opposites do attract!



I know what you mean ! I’m a hooligan & the misses is an Angel ut oh I might get reprimanded by the thread police for going off topic sianara  lmao


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 20, 2022)

Good morning Caber’s!
 Yesterday I serviced the morrow rear hub and replaced the broken brake shoe, added a lost motion washer, and installed a new set of half moon drive couplers. I also serviced the crank bearings and installed a prewar paperboy rack to the 38!


----------



## tacochris (Oct 20, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning Caber’s!
> Yesterday I serviced the morrow rear hub and replaced the broken brake shoe, added a lost motion washer, and installed a new set of half moon drive couplers. I also serviced the crank bearings and installed a prewar paperboy rack to the 38!
> 
> View attachment 1716395
> ...



What an awesome looking bike man!!  Well done.
I think you just helped me make my decision to put my prewar paperboy rack on my 41!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 20, 2022)

tacochris said:


> What an awesome looking bike man!!  Well done.
> I think you just helped me make my decision to put my prewar paperboy rack on my 41!



That’s awesome! The 38 has inspired the man who inspired this build!! I am usually the guy who takes racks off but when I set this one on there to see how it would look it was spot on! Took quite a bit of fussing around with the front bracket to get it to lay low on the rear fender and clear the seat springs but it was worth the effort! The “Tacochris tribute bike” took over a year of part’s collecting to achieve but mission accomplished! Tacochris approved! Lmao! Now if I could just find a 39 Firestone!!! Lmao


----------



## Thee (Oct 20, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning Caber’s!
> Yesterday I serviced the morrow rear hub and replaced the broken brake shoe, added a lost motion washer, and installed a new set of half moon drive couplers. I also serviced the crank bearings and installed a prewar paperboy rack to the 38!
> 
> View attachment 1716395
> ...



It’s kinda silver & black ? 😆


----------



## tacochris (Oct 20, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> That’s awesome! The 38 has inspired the man who inspired this build!! I am usually the guy who takes racks off but when I set this one on there to see how it would look it was spot on! Took quite a bit of fussing around with the front bracket to get it to lay low on the rear fender and clear the seat springs but it was worth the effort! The “Tacochris tribute bike” took over a year of part’s collecting to achieve but mission accomplished! Tacochris approved! Lmao! Now if I could just find a 39 Firestone!!! Lmao



haha well I guess that makes sense as to why I like it so much!  Rust, black patina and clay tires is an absolutely win on most things!  I was just talking to someone about that this morning with the rack thing.  I use my racks to carry things on rides and such so I try to put a rack on pretty much everything.
Ide love to have a correct 6 hole rack on my 41 but the un-Godly cost of them these days has swayed my decision a lot.  Plus I doubt I could find one that matches the crusty black rust on my 41 enough to look right!
O the 39 Firestone....I cant WAIT to have that one on the road.  Currently its awaiting some welding rehab!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 20, 2022)

Finished up the Spitfire!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 20, 2022)

This pair were sitting in the warehouse and were slated for the next scrap truck. With the blessing of the boss they were redirected to my place where they got a cleaning and a tune up and have been passed on to a family who recently came to Canada and are struggling with starting up in a new country. So much better than a trip to the dump.

you really have to wonder why they were left to rot in the first place.

well, okay... the seats are hard as rocks...


----------



## Matthew Vacanti (Oct 20, 2022)

1940s J.C. Higgins is done for now.  Still working on the original seat.View attachment 1716225


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 21, 2022)

Today's project - 46 1/2 JC Higgins........
Went to ride it a month ago and the crank just spun, no going, no stopping.... Off with the rear wheel to check it out.....
I have to say, Mussleman hubs are pretty simple.. got it all apart.....
The Drive screw & Drive clutch were pretty much stuck together with hardened grease. The bearings were the same, could barely turn them..... Got everything all cleaned up and back together. Got too hot (96deg) for a test ride, but while upside down, both directions worked. Take it for a test ride in the AM to get my mail...... Beer time....🍻


----------



## bleedingfingers (Oct 21, 2022)

Did some work on this one but not much managed to purchase the correct badge for it .


----------



## tacochris (Oct 21, 2022)

Digging around in the stash tonight and found a really clean front/back pair of Gulco reflectors.  Also figured out a killer way to mount the front reflector to the basket using a post-war schwinn rack clamp!  Nothing wild, but a step forward non-the-less


----------



## mrg (Oct 21, 2022)

Painted a fork and dug a few things out of spare parts to get this OG Klunker 5 ( by the #'s ) that I just picked up on the road, now just have to find 🤨, or make a Klunker 5 guard!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 22, 2022)

Lights... I was given these by Trek for finishing some training videos and they’ve sat around doing nothing for a bit.

The tandem is so *big* in traffic and makes such wide turns that I thought it would be a good home for them... now I just need some landing lights in the driveway.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 22, 2022)

New Big Honkin' Bars & Landing Gear fork for my Rumbler installed this morning.
Stupid me forgot to order the star nut for the stem top cap, so it's not totally complete yet...
I reused the crown race from the stock fork as I forgot to order that as well~ 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 22, 2022)

New chain & Schwinn Black & Gold sparkle grips on the Meteor...& a suicide knob


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 22, 2022)

Good evening Caber’s! 
 I had bought these truss forks, fenders, rack and seat last year. A friend of mine has been nuts about my 46 for a while now so when this 48 frame came up on eBay he snapped it up. So today we put it together with what I had. Just need to find a sweaty dark blue gaurd.


----------



## ian (Oct 22, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> New chain & Schwinn Black & Gold sparkle grips on the Meteor...& a suicide knob
> 
> 
> View attachment 1717767
> ...



We used to call them a " Broady" knob!


----------



## ian (Oct 22, 2022)

Putting parts and time into the '48 Monark. Tomorrow will be the maiden voyage, if the chain stays put. We'll see. 
Thanks @prewarmachine .


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 22, 2022)

ian said:


> Putting parts and time into the '48 Monark. Tomorrow will be the maiden voyage, if the chain stays put. We'll see.
> Thanks @prewarmachine .
> 
> View attachment 1717819
> ...



That thing is coming out great!


----------



## ian (Oct 22, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> That thing is coming out great!



Thanks. Monark frames ride so comfy.


----------



## JLF (Oct 22, 2022)

I swap some of my parts stash around on this $40 Monark frame a few times per year.  No ID tag so not sure what year it is?

I’d like to find a tank, but I understand they are a different fitment year to year?

Today’s work included swapping to a prewar motorbike stem, non springer reproduction fork, gothic fenders and wheels.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 22, 2022)

ian said:


> Thanks. Monark frames ride so comfy.



Couldn’t agree more!


----------



## Bobrowe (Oct 22, 2022)

Picked this up over the summer.  Cleaned and lubed everything when I got it except the rear hub, a TCW 3 speed with coaster brake.  Decided the bike was a little sluggish, so tore down the hub to clean grease and oil.  Studied up on you tube and the SA schematics on line first and all went well.  I put it together outside the hub to see how it all goes together.  I still have no idea how it works.  I thought the TCW was easier  to rebuild than the regular three speed.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 22, 2022)

Was doing hammer and dolly work on this hornet tank today. Had truss rod dents on both sides and a few dents here and there.  Looking better overall and will have to get better light for the hard to get area by the louver.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 22, 2022)

1937 mead ranger motorbike (schwinn built) double diamond framed w/ gilled tank-still uses rear drop stand-transition model with fore brake option.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 23, 2022)

Got this Ideale 41 seat cleaned, conditioned and sealed and mounted on the Klunker. Excellent fit!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 23, 2022)

1935 schwinn lasalle-dd frame-still under construction-a diamond in the rough-fenders coming soon!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 23, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> 1935 schwinn lasalle-dd frame-still under construction-a diamond in the rough-fenders coming soon!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1718421



Good afternoon! 
 I installed the lost motion washer and the brake shoe I bought from ya at Jim’s meet! Couldn’t be happier to have my 38 rolling! Thank you!!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 23, 2022)

very cool-its such a simple fix for a common problem!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 23, 2022)

I made a spacer for the seatstay bridge for better rear fender mounting on my Elgin today, better fitting tank straps & stripped about 18 layers of paint off some bars I wanted to try.🤓











The bars are comfy but a bit aggressive for this bike. The position is more like my cross country race bike.😂😂 Switched back to a more upright bar originally installed. Until I try another combo....


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 23, 2022)

The B6 is coming along. Waiting on tires which should arrive this week. Will be a rider again by the end of the week


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 23, 2022)

Nothing old for me today. Just some cleaning and straightening on this Electra for flipping.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 24, 2022)

Back to tinkering with my ShelBMX today. New front wheel and different cranks installed today. Currently building a new rear wheel for it


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 24, 2022)

Bling bling Jeff! Lol


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 24, 2022)

1937 Mead Cycle Company Ranger(Schwinn built) transition model-double diamond frame. Added a few parts-almost done/still have to wire the horn and light.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 24, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Back to tinkering with my ShelBMX today. New front wheel and different cranks installed today. Currently building a new rear wheel for it
> 
> View attachment 1719101
> 
> View attachment 1719102



What cranks are those?


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 24, 2022)

They are Odyssey Black Widow cranks. With most of the red anodizing removed. Too bad the decals are gone too. Always like the decals on them


----------



## ian (Oct 24, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I made a spacer for the seatstay bridge for better rear fender mounting on my Elgin today, better fitting tank straps & stripped about 18 layers of paint off some bars I wanted to try.🤓View attachment 1718675
> 
> View attachment 1718674
> 
> ...



30 inch longhorns!


----------



## tacochris (Oct 24, 2022)

The 67 got its own chain tonight.  Sadly I wish it was that cut and dry.  Rear hub needs a rebuild because its about as hard to turn as the soil in winter.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 25, 2022)

ian said:


> 30 inch longhorns!





I had some 28" for the first couple rides & loved them! Will likely go with those but they need some straightening. The right side is a bit off. Will dig through my pile of bars to exhaust my options/verify the longhorns. 😉 But need a long stem for those & only have long, aluminum road stems. Was smitten on the first ride with the 28" longhorns.🥰


----------



## ozzie (Oct 26, 2022)

I slammed together my '36 B.F. Goodrich budget klunker today and took it for a short ride. To my surprise the tringle gear set up works well and the longer stem and tall bars make the small prewar frame feel much bigger. I weighed it and it is just under 31 pounds. 

Most of the parts were pulled from a mid 80's mountain bike. I'm hoping the weather improves so I can get in a longer ride before pulling it down for either paint or a brighter raw metal finish.


----------



## palepainter (Oct 26, 2022)

Finished this up yesterday.


----------



## ian (Oct 26, 2022)

Working over the '39 Colson frameset. Got 6 layers of paint off, cleaned the shiny stuff and repacked the headset bearings and installed the fork and gooseneck/bars. Threw some placeholder rims to give a idea of the stance. Pretty excited for this.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 26, 2022)

palepainter said:


> Finished this up yesterday.
> View attachment 1720080
> 
> View attachment 1720081
> ...





Very nice! The horn & light work great too! 👍


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 26, 2022)

Cleaning up the Elgin long tank for the upcoming OTR show. It was in nearly perfect shape when I got it. New wax and grease!


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 26, 2022)

Finished up the B6 today. Took some liberties on some of the parts it needed but the older gentleman just wanted it rideable. All serviced and it rides great now.


----------



## nick tures (Oct 26, 2022)

Kramai88 said:


> Finished up the B6 today. Took some liberties on some of the parts it needed but the older gentleman just wanted it rideable. All serviced and it rides great now.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Looks good !


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 27, 2022)

I installed a shiny new chain on Frau Fritz’s tandem today.

I ordered some nice MKS Sylvan pedals for it as well, I’m sure she’ll love them.



assuming she notices them that is.


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 27, 2022)

Installed a killer crank, old unknown pedals, and a display 28" tire on my old schwinn. The bike is still very much a mock up, but at least now all the parts are old. The lqrge admiral sprocket is probably too big, but I have other options that should be correct. I dont think the metal clad rims are old enough, and it should really just have a wooden set. The serial is listed on the new list.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 27, 2022)

Got the DD frame today!!  Planning on a ratrod build. First thing is I checked to see if the tank fit. And it fit nice and tight.  Has spacing for large badge not the typical prewar spacing so that has me perplexed. Lincoln badge?
Saw pork chop and applesauce's  build and got inspired. The sketch is not quite to scale...but you get the idea....


----------



## Matthew Vacanti (Oct 27, 2022)

Done!


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 28, 2022)

FINALLY!!
As Found, original owner survivor, 1951 Monark Super Deluxe, Forest Green and Cream, with the deep fenders and Monark pedals. Been looking for one of these for quite a while (hard to find color). This one came out of Nebraska, a new friend found it and contacted me a while back, we met Wednesday for pick up. Thanks so much (you know who you are).
Now it's time for lots of TLC, cleaning, tires, and it will go into my collection!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 28, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> FINALLY!!
> As Found, original owner survivor, 1951 Monark Super Deluxe, Forest Green and Cream, with the deep fenders and Monark pedals. Been looking for one of these for quite a while (hard to find color). This one came out of Nebraska, a new friend found it and contacted me a while back, we met Wednesday for pick up. Thanks so much (you know who you are).
> Now it's time for lots of TLC, cleaning, tires, and it will go into my collection!
> 
> View attachment 1721079



I had no idea these existed! Absolutly beautiful! Another one for my bucket list!


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 28, 2022)

How do you follow THAT?  Taking apart and cleaning up this '64 Racer I brought home yesterday.  Looks like someone tried to ride through a barbed wire fence with it, but I'm pleased enough.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 28, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> FINALLY!!
> As Found, original owner survivor, 1951 Monark Super Deluxe, Forest Green and Cream, with the deep fenders and Monark pedals. Been looking for one of these for quite a while (hard to find color). This one came out of Nebraska, a new friend found it and contacted me a while back, we met Wednesday for pick up. Thanks so much (you know who you are).
> Now it's time for lots of TLC, cleaning, tires, and it will go into my collection!
> 
> View attachment 1721079



Hooray! Congrats.  If you look hard enough the ones you want will find their way to you. Clearly this bike was destined for your collection.  Glad to see it found you.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 28, 2022)

SPOILER ALERT FOR SHOW & TELL ON SUNDAY!!!!

Please skip ahead if you want to wait until Sunday to see what I got this week from @szathmarig !!

I am very thankful & fortunate to have found a rear carrier I have always wanted to get my hands on and one popped up in Parts & Ephemera For Sale. It was spray painted red but the front mounting bracket showed OG paint that may match my Elgin Motobike.





With some elbow grease, Goof Off & cotton balls I started stripping the red spray paint......







Then applied my "Specially Formulated Hand Rubbed Oil Finish" & will buff it out tomorrow, do a little straightening & install. Could not be happier!! 🤘  😝  🤘It should blend in well.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 28, 2022)

I swapped a pair of original Schwinn tires and one original tube from my hot rodded men’s suburban on to the lady’s model that came with it in the deal. Amazingly the rubber on the 45 year old tires was in better condition than the newer ones now in the bin. 

This is the only almost completely original American bike in my collection and has found its place as garage art.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 29, 2022)

about 3/4 of what I put together this week. I do not miss being in management one little bit, being a part time bike mechanic is great!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 29, 2022)

Got my star nut installed with new alignment tool & stem/headset adjusted...spins so nice... & it's tighter than Dick's hat band...


----------



## Sven (Oct 29, 2022)

I washed and did some maintenance on my '64 Varsity Tourist....



I dont always use a third and forth hand with each other...but when I do..it  makes the task of adjusting the brakes very easy.



Whilst adjusting the front brake, I took note the cable will need placing soon.



The CC 3.2 indicates the chain has <.5% stretch. Good to go for a while.



Still have to make fine adjustments to the rear derailleur.  
DON'T BUST ANY KNUCKLES


----------



## tacochris (Oct 29, 2022)

Inspired by good ol’ @Porkchop & Applesauce ....my 41 “Black Pearl” got a paperboy rack today, and i gotta say, its growing on me!  Cant wait to finally weld up the chain guard, add the seat and cruise it!!
Also got a nice crunchy little reflector!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 30, 2022)

Finally got a new Westwind whitewall to complete the deluxe look for my Stingray custom. Before and after..over the winter season it will get a Deluxe Stingray decal kit.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 30, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Inspired by good ol’ @Porkchop & Applesauce ....my 41 “Black Pearl” got a paperboy rack today, and i gotta say, its growing on me!  Cant wait to finally weld up the chain guard, add the seat and cruise it!!
> Also got a nice crunchy little reflector!
> 
> View attachment 1722185



Ahhh the “PEARL”!!! What a gem! Can’t wait to see her in all her glory! Looking really sharp buddy!!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 30, 2022)

Rebuilding the ND rear hub on a friend’s CWC custom. It was freewheeling due to a broken transfer spring.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 30, 2022)

Gathered up some parts...


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 30, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Gathered up some parts...
> 
> View attachment 1722383
> 
> View attachment 1722384



Love the direction you are heading! The truss fork with the dual delta’s on the double diamond frame with that deco rack is killer! The sweaty blue drop centers with the still visible pins are awesome but might I suggest a double drop center wheel? Then it would be a dd frame with dd lights rolling on dd wheels! Lmao!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 30, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Love the direction you are heading! The truss fork with the dual delta’s on the double diamond frame with that deco rack is killer! The sweaty blue drop centers with the still visible pins are awesome but might I suggest a double drop center wheel? Then it would be a dd frame with dd lights rolling on dd wheels! Lmao!



Well now we're going down the rabbit hole
Suppose I could look for a double duty fork and Goodyear year all weather tires with diamonds on the sides..... 😂


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 30, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Well now we're going down the rabbit hole
> Suppose I could look for a double duty fork and Goodyear year all weather tires with diamonds on the sides..... 😂
> 
> View attachment 1722413



Now you’re talkin! Love it! Time to put some commander Cody on the radio cause son you’re goin to drive me to drinking if ya start building that hot rod Lincoln!! Lmao!!


----------



## dasberger (Oct 30, 2022)

Getting into the Halloween spirit I decided to pull this one out of the archives.  The bike has been on display with some others in my office since I acquired it.  It's been well documented on the CABE over the years and I've finally decided to put my touch on it. 

When I got it the wiring for the light was cut.  I ordered some vintage style cloth wire and aged it.  This particular can doesn't have a switch so I may swap it with a stem mount switched teacup I have and then add a fender ornament.  Also been looking at some vintage toggle switches to add to can as I do like the fender mount light.  

I also added a rack I had from another project.  Now its "Fully Equipped".

Going to put some T-10's on it and it seems like it could use a good service soon. 

1927 Schwinn Built Hibbard


----------



## tacochris (Oct 31, 2022)

Ended up landing some oddball mirrors over the weekend and I LOVE quirky old accessories so two of my best riders got upgrades.  Cycle Truck got the long neck industrial and the green phantom got the starburst reflector back.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 31, 2022)

Mock up phase.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Nov 1, 2022)

Fresh MKS pedals on the Gazelle and Frau Fritz’s tandem.

Tandems are amazing things, they can consume money and over twice the rate of a regular bikes as everything must be heavy duty...

oh well, the silly thing is a load of fun though.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 1, 2022)

Turned a beat up postwar b6 rear fender into a prewar DD fender..... now I need to figure out how to have the chainguard fit in there....hmmm


----------



## dasberger (Nov 1, 2022)

Not so much worked on but accessorized...  Was digging around the shop for a part to ship out and came across a couple of klaxons I bought a while back from @Rusty72  One is for a project thats still in progress the other is for my '27 Big X truss

It matches even better than expected

AOOOOOGAH!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2022)

I had planned on getting a rack added to my Elgin Motobike on Saturday but woke up with a nasty head cold. First cold I've had in about 8 years so I spent time in bed/on sofa resting to use my resources to get healthy until today. The weather is awesome right now (low 70's) so went to the garage to get back to the Elgin by doing some work to elevate my circulation to help flush my body of germs. I got the rack mounted but need to make a better clamp in front. The original is too wide to mount the rack level & they look silly with the front low & tail pointing to the sky.













 Also grabbed a chain guard from the pile to try out. Took a few minutes with some hammers to take some dents out & straighten a little first. I am right handed but ride a bike left handed. When I stop I put my right foot down & got my pants greasy last time I rode it. This one was easy to install but don't think I like it. Doesn't really flow with the bike but I'll leave it until I have time to reach into the pile again to try something else.... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2022)

I forgot to post a pic of inside the tank/bottom of rack for the Elgin. They started life very close in color. 🤓


----------



## Gordon (Nov 1, 2022)

This was a strange one. Here in back woods Minnesota, a guy brought in a 27 speed Trek. Seems his winter residence is/was on Ft. Myers beach and the Trek was under water from hurricane Ian. He took it to a car wash and blasted all the mud and debris off it and then oiled everything he could see. The shifters were locked up, but I took them apart, cleaned and lubed them and got them freed up.


----------



## loon36u (Nov 1, 2022)

Today I got around to replacing tire and tubes on my latest
garage sale bike
I also cleaned and greases crank, head and front bearings
it rides great


9


5


----------



## mrg (Nov 1, 2022)

Cool Salt Lake City plate, weird how they were 5 yr plates!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 3, 2022)

I finally finished building/truing this clincher, wood rim wheelset today. 
Antique hubs (rear hub is fixed gear, made by 'Clement'; front is also French, but unknown maker)
Rear rim is antique, restored. Front rim is by CB Italia and relatively new.
New spokes and nipples.
They're going on my mystery French TOC roadster as soon as I find some nice tyres.....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 3, 2022)

Work on the 1947 b6 fender turned 1935 motorbike fender continued this morning. I ended up using a body work tool to get the curve for the move in sheet metal for chainguard clearance. Once I got the curve...hammering down high spots and straightening with a crescent wrench before more hammer and dolly work.  After a few minutes I got the work done and no need to do a cutout like stingray fenders have..second pic shows where the original bend was and now just above... the new bend.....not pretty but proud of myself right now....afterall it's all under the guard anyhow..haha


----------



## Sven (Nov 3, 2022)

Don't really know what to do with'45 "Columbia Westfield. Maybe make a " Canal fishing bike ",sell it or part it out.  


I elected to clean up and work on the rear wheel and tire. 




Found the wheel to be true and spokes tensioned well.




Something interesting I found 
...a "Wartime American bicycle with the innertube and tire made from our then
 " enemies "





The tube seems to be holding air. 


DONT BUST ANY KNUCKLES.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 3, 2022)

Sven said:


> Don't really know what to do with'45 "Columbia Westfield. Maybe make a " Canal fishing bike ",sell it or part it out.  View attachment 1724879
> I elected to clean up and work on the rear wheel and tire. View attachment 1724884View attachment 1724885
> Found the wheel to be true and spokes tensioned well.
> View attachment 1724881
> ...



The fact that it's "butyl" rubber and says "West Germany" definitely makes that tube a later addition @Sven, but I guess you knew that anyway. Nice looking tyre though.


----------



## Thee (Nov 3, 2022)

Sven said:


> Don't really know what to do with'45 "Columbia Westfield. Maybe make a " Canal fishing bike ",sell it or part it out.  View attachment 1724879
> I elected to clean up and work on the rear wheel and tire. View attachment 1724884View attachment 1724885
> Found the wheel to be true and spokes tensioned well.
> View attachment 1724881
> ...



There wasn’t a “west Germany” until after the war ! The enemy was east Germany - USSR @ that point


----------



## Sven (Nov 3, 2022)

Thee said:


> There wasn’t a “west Germany” until after the war ! The enemy was east Germany - USSR @ that point



Right. I know both tire and innertube were very post war. I meant Germany during WWII (Nazi Germany) and  Empire Japan were the enemies
 I always remembered as a kid in school ,  West Germany -good.  Matt  Dillon
( Gunsmoke )  and cowboys in general are from the west - good.
East - United Socialist Soviet Republic  -hamner , sickle  - bad.


----------



## Thee (Nov 3, 2022)

Sven said:


> Right. I know both tire and innertube were very post war. I meant Germany during WWII (Nazi Germany) and  Empire Japan were the enemies
> I always remembered as a kid in school ,  West Germany -good.  Matt  Dillon
> ( Gunsmoke )  and cowboys in general are from the west - good.
> East - United Socialist Soviet Republic  -hamner , sickle  - bad.



Lmao nice ! Sven ! Hahahahaha the Japanese tube could be older ? Gunsmoke nice we watched that , and I have recently (it’s right below the weather channel)  good guy always wins all compacted into a 1/2 hour 🤣😆😂


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 4, 2022)

A few more parts added today-fenders/more parts coming-still under construction! 1935 dd Cycleplane-badged as LaSalle(Chicago Cycle Supply)


----------



## ballooney (Nov 4, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> A few more parts added today-fenders/more parts coming-still under construction! 1935 dd Cycleplane-badged as LaSalle(Chicago Cycle Supply)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Killer DD Tyler.  Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## tacochris (Nov 4, 2022)

Did a small bit of work on the 55 ‘Vette tonight.  Started scraping some caked on grease, wire brushed a few things, installed the original chain, removed the badly bent seat post, cut it off above the bend and reinstalled it.  Straightened the guard and cleaned it as well.
Original westwind tires are aired up and look fantastic!  Stainless fenders need some work but look fine for now!


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 4, 2022)

Western Auto Murray Eliminator Buzz bike . It’s a RRB Muscle bike Winter build off entry . I have it up and running . But it’s a work in progress.


----------



## JWick (Nov 4, 2022)

Worked on steer tube threads, quick mock up


----------



## SKPC (Nov 4, 2022)

Trued up and cleaned the Shelby wheels,  went through all the fasteners then tightened up all the cup & cone play to get everything road worthy & quiet.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 5, 2022)

I repaired the brazing on the seat and chain stay brackets on this 1936 Schwinn frame, treated it with de-oxidine and primed it.

I hoping I can get the finished bike to look half as good as the one below from Alan Bond’s klunker website. I’ve picked Mopar orange for the main color.


----------



## phantom (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## rollfaster (Nov 5, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Getting into the Halloween spirit I decided to pull this one out of the archives.  The bike has been on display with some others in my office since I acquired it.  It's been well documented on the CABE over the years and I've finally decided to put my touch on it.
> 
> When I got it the wiring for the light was cut.  I ordered some vintage style cloth wire and aged it.  This particular can doesn't have a switch so I may swap it with a stem mount switched teacup I have and then add a fender ornament.  Also been looking at some vintage toggle switches to add to can as I do like the fender mount light.
> 
> ...



George Hibbard would have loved this one!


----------



## tacochris (Nov 5, 2022)

Well i scored some KILLER 2010 Worksman  high pressure tires from @piercer_99 and couldnt wait to throw em on the 67CT!  First things first, the rear hub was so bad it would barely even turn!  Caked in grease so hard and chunky it could have been tar at this point!  So the bendix got a full rebuild.
Took it for a test-scoot and let me tell ya boys...this thing rides so high and smooth it felt like a dang electric motor!  Gonna call this d@mn thing “hotrod”. Haha


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2022)

Got a new build in the works in the form of a street Klunker.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 6, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Got a new build in the works in the form of a street Klunker.
> 
> View attachment 1726347



A jaguar huh?


----------



## Sven (Nov 6, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> A jaguar huh?



@GTs58  - Schwinnologist


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 6, 2022)

Gt is such a wealth of knowledge! What a blessing to have him here!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2022)

58 Corvette guys..more done today.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 6, 2022)

Starting out great looking at the rear wheel and tire! Interesting seat, what is it? So the top tube decal was all but there.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Starting out great looking at the rear wheel and tire! Interesting seat, what is it? So the top tube decal was all but there.



Super nice Trek seat taken off an older mountain bike I had. Similar to a brooks style.


----------



## ballooney (Nov 6, 2022)

36 Motorbike…added a straight back locking fork.  For those that don’t know, the locking position of the front wheel is 90 degrees for the early lockers. Big improvement on 37 with the angled lock.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 6, 2022)

ballooney said:


> 36 Motorbike…added a straight back locking fork.  For those that don’t know, the locking position of the front wheel is 90 degrees for the early lockers. Big improvement on 37 with the angled lock.
> View attachment 1726633View attachment 1726634View attachment 1726637



Love that it’s correct now! It is worth mentioning that Schwinn changed the lock position because there’s an issue with them being more likely to fall over with the wheel 90 degrees. That tank is beautiful and thought you should know so it stays that way!👍🏻


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2022)

Finished the ND hub rebuild on my Buddy’s CWC Roadster. Stopping super nice now!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2022)

Here she is, bars probably won’t stay and wheels need to be trued but I’m digging it!


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 6, 2022)

Replaced the worn out transfer spring in the ND hub today with a new NOS one. Running great now.





Old tired worn spring 






New NOS spring


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 6, 2022)

Good afternoon Caber’s! 
 Found a set of clay coke bottle grips and a prewar stem for the 38 at the swap meet yesterday so I put them on today. Also got to meet fellow Caber 49autocycle! Heck of a nice guy!


----------



## ballooney (Nov 6, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Love that it’s correct now! It is worth mentioning that Schwinn changed the lock position because there’s an issue with them being more likely to fall over with the wheel 90 degrees. That tank is beautiful and thought you should know so it stays that way!👍🏻



Thank you.  
90 degree lock angle + drop stand = bike on its side.  37 was a big improvement for the cyclock.


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 6, 2022)

This bike was a Copake find a few weeks ago.  I decided to clean it up today came out pretty well for a $20 investment. The only part I replaced was the bars. 

Before. 






























After


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 6, 2022)

Got the correct sprocket from sj biker for 54 phantom and finally changed it out today. Don’t know why that was bugging so much since my phantom is no where near factory! Lmao!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 6, 2022)

I dug through boxes of parts looking for a fork I want to use in the Winter Buildoffs on RRB. Sooo glad it was where I thought after 10 years.







Found some other stuff along the way I kept out as well. A 20" bmx fork...



Some bars that are too nice for my Elgin Moto



Erector set bottle cage...



3 speed stuff...(1970 AW & AB3 from 1980)



Shifters


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 6, 2022)

Finally made some progress on a 10 year old project- the roccocco Rambler frankenbike! Mismatched  ca 1905 Pope frame, 1899 Gormully and Jeffrey fork, and a G&J crankset that would not fit at all.  A few years ago I was working near a frame builder and they grafted a 1" threaded steering tube on the bizarre tapered and clamped G&J fork and I am finally sticking parts together.  A JIS standard headset fits close enough, as does a 40mm Thompson bottom bracket. Need to widen the rear triangle for a Sturmey Archer drum brake/3 speed and lace up some Velocity Blunt rims. It is good to be back in the garage again.


----------



## phantom (Nov 7, 2022)

It's beginning to look like a bike, for a budget build anyway. Note the hole through the seat post tube.


----------



## tacochris (Nov 7, 2022)

Finally decided to make use of the drink bracket ive been kicking around for years.  Nice spot too...


----------



## blasterracing (Nov 7, 2022)

Started to clean up the Whippet and see if I can save the paint.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 8, 2022)

The cup holder is very useful and great cycle truck for those trips to the store but…….in a word Firestone….Lmao! Can I get a love from all you who are waiting as impatiently as I am for tacochris to bust this gem out!?!


----------



## tacochris (Nov 8, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> The cup holder is very useful and great cycle truck for those trips to the store but…….in a word Firestone….Lmao! Can I get a love from all you who are waiting as impatiently as I am for tacochris to bust this gem out!?!
> 
> View attachment 1728260



🤣🤣You're killing me smalls!  Lol  

I wasnt terribly forthcoming as to just how much rust repair this frame needs but rest assured I have a junk girls frame that's already cut up I can use the chain stay section from and then repair the cuts under the downtube.  Honestly i was really hoping to find the rack and struts for the front before I put it on the road....I hate putting a bike on the road without all its correct pieces.  Like leaving the house in a suit but with no pants on!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 8, 2022)

Good afternoon Caber’s! 
 Couldn’t resist a little poke at Tacochris this morning! He had me laughing hard this morning. Love that guy’s work! After poking at him it was time to get my own rear in gear! Stripped the 1950 straight bar down and cleaned, color sanded, cleaned again and clear coated it.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Nov 8, 2022)

To keep my back happy I fitted roadster handlebars to the mountain/tandem, that of course means longer cables which mean replacing all of them. I used 7 1/2 feet of housing on the rear brake alone.







Meanwhile I replaced some parts I’d borrowed from the old Nishiki. I’ve taken and replaced so many bits on this poor old thing to keep other stuff running that I’m not sure what the original bits looked like in some cases. Silly thing is, whenever I need a bike and the weather is iffy I can drag this old thing out and know it’ll run perfectly and comfortably, whatever I throw at it.


----------



## ALBreeze (Nov 8, 2022)

Road King, took apart crank and greased it. New wheels and tires! Trying to get date on this one, looks as this bike was originally blue then green then barn red. Not original fenders. Serial number looks like 04FH 17893 is this 1940?


----------



## ALBreeze (Nov 8, 2022)

ALBreeze said:


> Road King, took apart crank and greased it. New wheels and tires! Trying to get date on this one, looks as this bike was originally blue then green then barn red. Not original fenders. Serial number looks like 04FH 17893 is this 1940?View attachment 1728378View attachment 1728373View attachment 1728374View attachment 1728375View attachment 1728376


----------



## ozzie (Nov 8, 2022)

I am debating whether to apply filler to smooth out these factory welds on the ‘36 Schwinn frame I am using to build up as a klunker. I had the frame blasted 2 years ago and cannot remember if these areas had lead filler. After blasting there was a little of it remaining where the middle tube meets the head and down tubes. I would appreciate help particularly from anyone familiar with these early hand welded frames.

As it is not a back to original build I am inclined to use some filler but kind of like the roughly finished welds pointing to a different era in Schwinn’s history.

I found this old listing for a similar frame. Looking at the photos is appears the welds on the 2 top tubes are made smooth with filler and the welds at the bottom bracket are not.









						1936 Schwinn Majestic “c” Model Part Out | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

1936 Schwinn Majestic “C” model part out-            Frame- Original paint with decal intact and head badge. Some rub on left chain stay where bent crank was rubbing. Serial # A 23612  Fork- cracked not usable without repair but included. Truss rod fork /rods also included with rod guides bent...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 8, 2022)

ozzie said:


> I am debating whether to apply filler to smooth out these factory welds on the ‘36 Schwinn frame I am using to build up as a klunker. I had the frame blasted 2 years ago and cannot remember if these areas had lead filler. After blasting there was a little of it remaining where the middle tube meets the head and down tubes. I would appreciate help particularly from anyone familiar with these early hand welded frames.
> 
> As it is not a back to original build I am inclined to use some filler.View attachment 1728397
> View attachment 1728391
> ...



I personally like the imperfections of an old frame. If it were me I’d leave it cause make it perfect and then it’ll look like a new bike.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 8, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> I personally like the imperfections of an old frame. If it were me I’d leave it cause make it perfect and then it’ll look like a new bike.



I added some text to my post shortly after loading it which you likely missed. The roughly finished welds on these frames are so different to the predominantly smooth welds on the later electro forged frames. I would just like to finish the welds as they would have been from the factory.

Looking at this old listing for a similar frame it appears the welds at the top tubes are made smooth with filler and the welds at the bottom bracket are not.









						1936 Schwinn Majestic “c” Model Part Out | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

1936 Schwinn Majestic “C” model part out-            Frame- Original paint with decal intact and head badge. Some rub on left chain stay where bent crank was rubbing. Serial # A 23612  Fork- cracked not usable without repair but included. Truss rod fork /rods also included with rod guides bent...




					thecabe.com


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 8, 2022)

ozzie said:


> I added some text to my post shortly after loading it which you likely missed. The roughly finished welds on these frames are so different to the predominantly smooth welds on the later electro forged frames. I would just like to finish the welds as they would have been from the factory.



I haven't stripped a prewar to bare metal to take pictures of, but I'd think the long scrapes on the tubing are from somebody getting a little heavy with a wire wheel. Not 100% sold on that being factory. I know they dressed the welds pretty roughly, but I think I usually see that in the brass being that deep, not the steel. Let some others chime in too though.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 8, 2022)

ozzie said:


> I added some text to my post shortly after loading it which you likely missed. The roughly finished welds on these frames are so different to the predominantly smooth welds on the later electro forged frames. I would just like to finish the welds as they would have been from the factory.
> 
> Looking at this old listing for a similar frame it appears the welds at the top tubes are made smooth with filler and the welds at the bottom bracket are not.
> 
> ...



Here’s my 38 and it does appear to be much smoother than yours.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 8, 2022)

Slapped this early Colson Flyer together for display


----------



## ozzie (Nov 8, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Here’s my 38 and it does appear to be much smoother than yours.
> 
> View attachment 1728522



My best guess is there is lead fill on your frame or bronze welding in that area.  I have seen some of the early frames with bronze welding where the stays and top tubes meet the seat mast unlike mine.

My frame had the original paint under an older repaint. I believe it was stripped to bare metal the first time I had it done 2 years ago but I cant be completely sure the deep marks were done at the factory or by someone else before I got it. 

I used primer filler today on the welds on the top tubes. The frame looks so much nicer and sleeker, more like it would have looked when it left the factory. I didn’t smooth out the welds at the bottom bracket with filler as I believe it left the factory that way.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Nov 9, 2022)

Putting this ‘64 Racer back together.  Next task:  replacing the brake lines.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 9, 2022)

On the road this morning! Yep, more Monarks!


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 9, 2022)

This is the first NOS bike I have ever built . According to the original receipt this is a 1992 Rocking rider BMX bike . The original box was so tattered I decided todays the day the bike gets built .


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 9, 2022)

tanksalot said:


> This is the first NOS bike I have ever built . According to the original receipt this is a 1992 Rocking rider BMX bike . The original box was so tattered I decided todays the day the bike gets built . View attachment 1728770View attachment 1728770
> 
> View attachment 1728771
> 
> ...



Interesting drop outs, I wonder what the extra slots were for...?


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 9, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Interesting drop outs, I wonder what the extra slots were for...?



I think they where just cosmetic.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 10, 2022)

tanksalot said:


> This is the first NOS bike I have ever built . According to the original receipt this is a 1992 Rocking rider BMX bike . The original box was so tattered I decided todays the day the bike gets built . View attachment 1728770View attachment 1728770
> 
> View attachment 1728771
> 
> ...





Does this design allow adjustment of the amount of "Rock" you want?😳

That's pretty cool!✌️


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 10, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Does this design allow adjustment of the amount of "Rock" you want?😳
> 
> That's pretty cool!✌️



That's what I was thinking, some sort of eccentric hub adjustment.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 10, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> That's what I was thinking, some sort of eccentric hub adjustment.



Google the name of that bike. There’s a YouTube video with a kid riding one. That adjustment makes the wheels roll outta round.


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 10, 2022)

This is another Rat Rod bikes Winter build off bike in the Skinny tire category. Called Roaring 1930s Winged Wheel Arch bar. The tire size had to be under 26” by 1 1/2  to qualify. This bike was just a frame,  fork , Seat post, and crank with chain ring when I bought the bike. I had to fix one small frame tube split . And straighten the fork. So far so good . Everything else I had to find including the badge. I was lucky to have most of the parts needed on hand. The metal wheels are prewar. Original wheels would have been wood . Even the tires are NOS 1940s? This bike is not finished but a good start for today.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 10, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Google the name of that bike. There’s a YouTube video with a kid riding one. That adjustment makes the wheels roll outta round.



@JIM OWEN Rocking Rider BMX 
I hadn't seen a production "clown bike" until this.


----------



## ogre (Nov 10, 2022)

1964 Schwinn Typhoon got different fork, stem, wheels, tires, tubes & pedals just in time for winter weather storage


----------



## Matthew Vacanti (Nov 10, 2022)

Took apart my 43 Roadmaster and broke a bolt inside the fork. Ugh.  Also can't seem to unfreeze this one under the front fender.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 10, 2022)

Matthew Vacanti said:


> Took apart my 43 Roadmaster and broke a bolt inside the fork. Ugh.  Also can't seem to unfreeze this one under the front fender.View attachment 1729592View attachment 1729593View attachment 1729595



Penetrating oil is your friend. Get a longer bolt or punch and tap the wedge down away from the stem. It should start twisting after that.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 11, 2022)

The 1951 Monark Super Deluxe "Forest Green" survivor is done!
The only parts that needed to be replaced were the Headlight Lens and Tires. Some hard work went into this one but worth every minute. Very pleased with this one.


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 11, 2022)

Not a entire bike today but as much work as a entire bike. Making progress have it soaking again in Evaporust for a second time after removing as much rust as possible . Then see what my welder can do


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 11, 2022)

The good guys car show in Pleasanton is tomorrow and their passing out these flags and asking you to display them in honor of our veterans. Had a spare hole in the rear fender of the phantom so I made a quickie flag holder.


----------



## tacochris (Nov 11, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good afternoon Caber’s!
> Couldn’t resist a little poke at Tacochris this morning! He had me laughing hard this morning. Love that guy’s work! After poking at him it was time to get my own rear in gear! Stripped the 1950 straight bar down and cleaned, color sanded, cleaned again and clear coated it.
> 
> View attachment 1728329
> ...



Dudes like you are the only reason i still post on here bro....
That straight bar is killer man!🤘


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 11, 2022)

Lots dudes like me on here!! That straight bar is getting a set of the 26x2.35’s! Should look killer when it’s done!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 12, 2022)

tanksalot said:


> Not a entire bike today but as much work as a entire bike. Making progress have it soaking again in Evaporust for a second time after removing as much rust as possible . Then see what my welder can do View attachment 1730130
> View attachment 1730133
> 
> View attachment 1730134
> ...



Crustylicious!

Fitted some fat, slick tread, orange tyres on my 1996 'Orange' c-16 mtb.....


----------



## phantom (Nov 12, 2022)

It is starting to come together.......


----------



## phantom (Nov 12, 2022)

View attachment 1730568


----------



## Kramai88 (Nov 12, 2022)

This one has been on the back burner for a while. Came across a seat for it a couple weeks ago, recovered it dug out some bars and pedals. Now its a rider. 37 Fleet badge.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 13, 2022)

Getting the 61 American ready for the holiday parade next Saturday.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 13, 2022)

I made a new bracket to mount the front of the rack I used on my Elgin. The one that came with the rack is too big. I needed to attach the rack high on the seat stays in an attempt to get it level. 😉  Then aged it & the hardware before installing.











I removed the chainguard to try another but ran out of time digging for hardware needed for the other guard. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 13, 2022)

Been awhile since busted this ole pig out, cleaned waxed aired up tires and yuuup, still running like a raped ape 🦍! So smooth and fast!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 14, 2022)

Fitted new tyres onto the wheelset of my "airplane" (the headbadge explains my reason for calling it this), my 1930's French randonneur project.
And also added the brake levers and 3-speed 'Le Lauteret' derailleur mechanism and lever.....








...3-speed freewheel and mudguards are already sourced and awaiting collection. 
I just need to find a nice French saddle, some brake calipers and fabricate some cabling and it'll join the stable.
Oh, some stylish vintage French  panniers too.


----------



## Rattman13 (Nov 14, 2022)

Todays project was more upgrades for my '37 Shelby Cadillac Roadster. Correct art deco stem (thanks PlasticNerd), Correct McCauley fenders with flat stays, and a new seat bag. Then out for a nice ride. After my ride I found and cleaned up a clip, and installed my drop stand and clip.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 15, 2022)

Today I’m off work so I’m finishing up the repair on a 40 autocycle light housing. The base metal was cracked in two places around the front screw. I built a custom clamp to hold the pot metal housing together and then fiberglassed the underneath where it will be an invisible strong repair.








The first pic shows the cracks, next I applied the epoxy repair underneath and let it dry 2 days before working it down.





Here is the final product. The cracks were filled in with epoxy and chrome painted to more or less match the base metal, it’s not perfect, but very strong and if you don’t stare at it looks convincing.





The final detail is setting the plastic lens into the housing grooves. I used a little clear silicone to hold the lens and allow for some flexing. Now I’m sanding the lens just a bit so it conforms to the fender nicely.





Final product!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 16, 2022)

Today I worked on assembling this 1935 Schwinn Cycleplane-badged as LaSalle(Chicago Cycle Supply). At this point bike has just been assembled to make sure everything fits. There has been no cleaning-tweaking-polishing-just a pile of parts put together in the first step to its preservation! It will be taken apart shortly and each part detailed before its final assembly. Tank will be sent off to Tom Clark to perform his awesome 'aged patina process' to the decal. Much of the original stripping is there and will get by for now. There is a dealer decal on the rear fender near the seat tube which will be carefully preserved as well. normally I am not a fan of the red/clay tires etc but the bike was so black it needed a little contrast(tire against the fenders). I will also go thru and have all the electrics working! Many thanks to Greg(classicriders)for offering this and many of the double diamond cycleplanes from a huge long hidden stash! What started as a d.d. frame for me to hang on the wall in my bikecave turned into an awesome project. I had many of the smalls for this bike stashed for years waiting for the right bike-this seemed like the one!


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 16, 2022)

I finished this build up today.  Still may add a front porkchop someday though..m


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 16, 2022)

Getting a dry run before it gets laced in. Chain line runs better than the single speed for some reason.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 17, 2022)

Not a bike but a free bike rack from the City of Santa Fe; I took too long to install it and got that call.  "Install or it will be picked up!"  Anyway, I mounted it last week and we got the sign-off today.


----------



## ballooney (Nov 17, 2022)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Today I’m off work so I’m finishing up the repair on a 40 autocycle light housing. The base metal was cracked in two places around the front screw. I built a custom clamp to hold the pot metal housing together and then fiberglassed the underneath where it will be an invisible strong repair.
> View attachment 1732933
> 
> View attachment 1732934
> ...



Beautiful job! Looks great.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 17, 2022)

I didn't have much choice, so gave this Indian project a little frame fixup and krylon patina paint job......its getting there.










[



AT



TA



CH



=full]1734494[/ATTACH]


----------



## ballooney (Nov 17, 2022)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Today I worked on assembling this 1935 Schwinn Cycleplane-badged as LaSalle(Chicago Cycle Supply). At this point bike has just been assembled to make sure everything fits. There has been no cleaning-tweaking-polishing-just a pile of parts put together in the first step to its preservation! It will be taken apart shortly and each part detailed before its final assembly. Tank will be sent off to Tom Clark to perform his awesome 'aged patina process' to the decal. Much of the original stripping is there and will get by for now. There is a dealer decal on the rear fender near the seat tube which will be carefully preserved as well. normally I am not a fan of the red/clay tires etc but the bike was so black it needed a little contrast(tire against the fenders). I will also go thru and have all the electrics working! Many thanks to Greg(classicriders)for offering this and many of the double diamond cycleplanes from a huge long hidden stash! What started as a d.d. frame for me to hang on the wall in my bikecave turned into an awesome project. I had many of the smalls for this bike stashed for years waiting for the right bike-this seemed like the one!





mr.cycleplane said:


> View attachment 1733536
> 
> View attachment 1733537
> 
> ...



Killer build Tyler and glad to see the fenders finally arrived!  Looking forward to seeing the decal aged and final detailing.


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 18, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> I didn't have much choice, so gave this Indian project a little frame fixup and krylon patina paint job......its getting there.
> 
> View attachment 1734496
> 
> ...


----------



## JWick (Nov 18, 2022)

Got a little time today and continued on getting fork ready -   Extended keyway on steertube, straightened out a couple truss rods.  Hacksaw on deck to get steertube length correct.


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 18, 2022)

Looks really cool and vintage Indian red nice job Chris


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 18, 2022)

Popeonwheels said:


> Looks really cool and vintage Indian red nice job Chris



Yeah.....kind of the traditional emblem color......wanted to maybe do more of a carmine, but this looks right.


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 18, 2022)

I have been to the Newburg museum with largest Indian collection with  every year bike represented starting with first year bike. You nailed the color


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Nov 18, 2022)

I tore down, cleaned, and relubed the rear hub on my ‘64 Collewood.  First time I’ve ever done that.  And it worked!  And I didn’t curse once!


----------



## Majdotkool (Nov 19, 2022)

Matt and I have been working on our 1954 Rollfast. Just as any girl in the fifties would have done, we are customizing it to be a tribute to Elvis. We have a ways to go, but it is looking so cool!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 20, 2022)

Applied the first coat of traditional, home-made shellac varnish to the new cotton bar-tape on 'Mon Avion'.....









...I do love the look of shellaced 'bars on a vintage French  bike.
Just applied the second coat, then one final coat to go.
Home-made cork bar ends too, using my favourite Normandy cider corks.


----------



## Kramai88 (Nov 20, 2022)

Weather turned cold so had to move inside. Got tired of looking at the flat tire on the Phantom so changed the tube. Started to finish the Paramount. Ran cables and adjusted gears and put the brakes on it.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 20, 2022)

Today I dug out the ole’39 dx and did some maintenance on it, aired up tires and cleaned it up and made sure the 2spd still works…lol, also threw on a coon tail courtesy of @Thee and took for a spin! Not sure why this bike doesn’t do it for me, rides quite and smoothly! Guess I’ll let someone else enjoy it if anyone interested…hint hint…lol 







































Little peak a boo through front fender to tire, wood pedals are pretty cool!


----------



## Thee (Nov 20, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Today I dug out the ole’39 dx and did some maintenance on it, aired up tires and cleaned it up and made sure the 2spd still works…lol, also threw on a coon tail courtesy of @Thee and took for a spin! Not sure why this bike doesn’t do it for me, rides quite and smoothly! Guess I’ll let someone else enjoy it if anyone interested…hint hint…lol View attachment 1736509
> View attachment 1736510
> 
> View attachment 1736511
> ...



Well I really like the bell ? Let me take a look at the old sweat hog 😍😂😆🤣


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 21, 2022)

The "MooNark Rocket 88"
My latest project in the shop is done. Not a show bike, just a fun Hot Rod from parts gathered up between 2 old dudes!


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 22, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Today I dug out the ole’39 dx and did some maintenance on it, aired up tires and cleaned it up and made sure the 2spd still works…lol, also threw on a coon tail courtesy of @Thee and took for a spin! Not sure why this bike doesn’t do it for me, rides quite and smoothly! Guess I’ll let someone else enjoy it if anyone interested…hint hint…lol View attachment 1736509
> View attachment 1736510
> 
> View attachment 1736511
> ...



I wish I had the fundage...I REALLY want a LaSalle badged bike as tribute to my Grandfather I never met...he had a 12cyl. LaSalle when my Dad was a kid...
I have wanted one since my Dad told me the story...

GLWS Buddy! I wish I could make it a sale! ( @Thee can have the bell)


----------



## phantom (Nov 22, 2022)

Thanks to several forum members my "budget build" is starting to look like my old school ride from Junior HS. Still need a few parts. Pedals, fenders I can cut.


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 22, 2022)

phantom said:


> Thanks to several forum members my "budget build" is starting to look like my old school ride from Junior HS. Still need a few parts. Pedals, fenders I can cut.
> 
> View attachment 1737432
> 
> ...



Killer cool 😎 keep I up it’s beautiful 😍 love it


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 22, 2022)

Replaced the foam grips on the 85 Cruiser 5, the original were rotted away.

 Probably going to leave the fenders on it as it's good for riding when it's wet.  Still need to replace the shift cable.


----------



## phantom (Nov 23, 2022)

Two hours today to do a 15 minute job.  Took the rack off my rider Phantom to mock up on the green bike I am working on. Looked good so I ordered one from Bicylebones and put it together and on my green bike in about 15 minutes. ( no fender braces ) 

Now comes the hard part. Putting my Phantom rack back in place, easy you say. Not when it's assembled. Got one side on after about 30 minutes. Struggled with the other side for an hour. Could not get the screw to go through two rack braces, two fender braces and the through the hole in the frame.....Then it dawned on me, these things won't go back together in one piece. Then I took the tail light off and the rear support leg off. Now I able to get all four braces to line up. Then after I got a nut on it I then re attached it to the rack and put the light back on... Wala. I can hardly move now. Remember I'm 77 and working on the garage floor.


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 23, 2022)

phantom said:


> Two hours today to do a 15 minute job.  Took the rack off my rider Phantom to mock up on the green bike I am working on. Looked good so I ordered one from Bicylebones and put it together and on my green bike in about 15 minutes. ( no fender braces )
> 
> Now comes the hard part. Putting my Phantom rack back in place, easy you say. Not when it's assembled. Got one side on after about 30 minutes. Struggled with the other side for an hour. Could not get the screw to go through two rack braces, two fender braces and the through the hole in the frame.....Then it dawned on me, these things won't go back together in one piece. Then I took the tail light off and the rear support leg off. Now I able to get all four braces to line up. Then after I got a nut on it I then re attached it to the rack and put the light back on... Wala. I can hardly move now. Remember I'm 77 and working on the garage floor.



When I grow up I wanna be just like you! Still wrenching on my bikes and riding. That would make me the happiest caber . Meant with all do respect. I have a picture of my grandfather pheasant hunting holding up two pheasants with a Parker when he was 77 I’ve always respected and cherished that photo to this day! Happy Thanksgiving you have a lot to be thankful for! Thank you for reminding me. I think our hobby is very healthy for the soul!  Cabe is a Brotherhood. Rick Pope


----------



## phantom (Nov 23, 2022)

Popeonwheels said:


> When I grow up I wanna be just like you! Still wrenching on my bikes and riding. That would make me the happiest caber . Meant with all do respect. I have a picture of my grandfather pheasant hunting holding up two pheasants with a Parker when he was 77 I’ve always respected and cherished that photo to this day! Happy Thanksgiving you have a lot to be thankful for! Thank you for reminding me. I think our hobby is very healthy for the soul!  Cabe is a Brotherhood. Rick Pope



Thank you for the kind words. Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 24, 2022)

Would love to go for a ride only it’s raining non stop here in North Texas. So I’m putting on this guard on my Flyer . I figured I would never find an original paint one . I think this one looks great though. Every one Enjoy and Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Kramai88 (Nov 24, 2022)

Finished up the Paramount today. Brake parts and cables.


----------



## frampton (Nov 24, 2022)

Early Matador. Been sitting for a few years. I gave it some attention today.


----------



## p51mustang55 (Nov 24, 2022)

Been back and forth on a couple of bikes. Still more work to do but looking forward to riding both of them.










1969 three speed Stingray and a Western Flyer X53.


----------



## BrianInPA (Nov 25, 2022)

Worked on the '54 Firestone today.  Cleaned the paint this week, derusted the chrome, bottom bracket cleaned and degreased.  Washed everything today and did a coat of Linseed oil.  Going to Bicycle Heaven tomorrow to look for some bearings.


----------



## Rattman13 (Nov 25, 2022)

Black Friday. Worked on my '37 Shelby Cadillac today. Got the reflector in the mail today, and then made the license holder before installing both. Also removed, taped off, and painted the red on the chainguard then reinstalled it.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 25, 2022)

Laced up this Krate front wheel for a bike my brother is detailing for a guy.


----------



## JWick (Nov 26, 2022)

Busy morning while watching TV and eating leftovers on my day off!!  LOL.  Reworked truss rods, skiptooth chain sized and mounted, re-assembled ND coaster brake, greased and adjusted all bearings that I’ve recently pulled apart for deep clean and inspection, rebuilt pedals I recently disassembled for cleanup, mounted seat and flipped lucky 7 post for more legroom, mounted tubes and tires on these EBAY rims I got that surprisingly match the frame’s age and faded red.  All parts here pieced together separately from various places for way more $$$ than buying a rider, but it was pretty fun.  Still got a few ideas to tweak on this higgins.  But for now, I’m gonna decide between the 2 sets of grips I have to choose from, and possibly go for a ride


----------



## palepainter (Nov 26, 2022)

Spent the last few weeks going through this one and making needed repairs.  But took it out and broke it in today.  Really happy with the ride.  Emblem built Elgin.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 26, 2022)

I’m going to roll the back fender, then start on the wheel set for this old huffman


----------



## BrianInPA (Nov 26, 2022)

Worked on this today, well, worked on freeing it from the ground!  Found on a hillside overlooking downtown Pittsburgh and had to rescue it.  Kinda curious what it is though...


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 27, 2022)

JWick said:


> Busy morning while watching TV and eating leftovers on my day off!!  LOL.  Reworked truss rods, skiptooth chain sized and mounted, re-assembled ND coaster brake, greased and adjusted all bearings that I’ve recently pulled apart for deep clean and inspection, rebuilt pedals I recently disassembled for cleanup, mounted seat and flipped lucky 7 post for more legroom, mounted tubes and tires on these EBAY rims I got that surprisingly match the frame’s age and faded red.  All parts here pieced together separately from various places for way more $$$ than buying a rider, but it was pretty fun.  Still got a few ideas to tweak on this higgins.  But for now, I’m gonna decide between the 2 sets of grips I have to choose from, and possibly go for a ride
> 
> View attachment 1739887
> 
> ...



Cool bike I really like the vibe it’s got a lot of spirit. Did it take a while to build?


----------



## JWick (Nov 27, 2022)

Richard Pope said:


> Cool bike I really like the vibe it’s got a lot of spirit. Did it take a while to build?



I started collecting parts shortly after getting this frame in September.  I’ve been doing little tear downs and inspections/cleanings as time at work and weekends allowed.  Just recently I hit the gas on finally putting it all together.  I’d say it took a handful of days of a few hours here and there to get it to this point.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Nov 27, 2022)

Crappy, rainy, wet, cold day out there... so the “salt” bike finally gets a tune up.





I’m using the nice apron Trek gave me for completing their service training videos, they thoughtfully put a magnetic patch on the front to hold small fasteners while you’re hands are busy... handy!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 28, 2022)

Not exactly a bike, but a part for a bike! Received this from Brant the other day and it was kinda thrashed, not his fault, I knew what I was buying! After I straightened it up and cleaned it really good I decided it needed a different color than they come so this is what I did! Let me know what you think…..good or bad, I can take it…lol 
Thanks for looking!


















Of course the order got jacked up, but you can get the gist of it!


----------



## phantom (Nov 29, 2022)

Painted the rack I got from BB's. Frame is from a 79 Spitfire. Locking fork with key from a 51 Panther. Chainguard from a 63 Traveler. Tank is a no horn repro. Cut about two inches off handlebar ends. Repro Oval Scripted grips. RIL working speedometer ( probably will replace with Crown, Cadet or Schwinn ) Seat was black and sprayed with leather interior paint. Wheels have HD spokes and are about 1/4 " wider than S2's. I may look for a Phantom front fender that I can cut the ends off and make two bobber fenders out of it. My "budget build" got busted. I am all in on this at $380


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 29, 2022)

Another topper…,






Left the black on the top and used maroon instead of red to go on the 36, motorbike and red will go on the 37 c model!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 29, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Another topper…,View attachment 1742197
> View attachment 1742198
> 
> Left the black on the top and used maroon instead of red to go on the 36, motorbike and red will go on the 37 c model!!!



Anyone need their topper color matched to their bike, pm me and I’ll hook you up! Or tell how to do it!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 30, 2022)

Finally got tired of staring at this one sitting outside the basement door and freed the stem up!
Started with re-soaking the pivot pins in the lowers, tapped them out with a punch .



Wanted the lower legs removed so I could mount the fork in the vice to have a place to twist and have a solid surface to back up the hammer blows. Wedge was very stuck. The stem bolt and 5/16" punch had no success and ended up blowing through the threads.



Sssooo, I ended up drilling the stem hole up to fit a 3/8" punch and went at it with the air hammer. No love!



It actually ended up swelling and chipping the punch, as you can see below. The punch was stuck and had to be tapped out from the bottom. That tapping was finally what broke the wedge loose.




Got a little bit of twist from the stem after that and it was on like Donkey Kong! Looking at the wedge after getting it out, it had been broken for years. The 5/16" punch may have split it at the threads though.




Now I need to find somebody to weld the legs back together....


----------



## ballooney (Nov 30, 2022)

Worked on getting this one dialed in…


----------



## madpixl (Dec 1, 2022)

I guess I should work on the SN research at this point... Which is the catalog number?


----------



## madpixl (Dec 1, 2022)

BTW. Still trying to get the horn switch to work.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 1, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I picked this bike up at MLC and tried to ride it but the spokes were so loose it swayed under me! Previous owner had laced three across and ground the spoke ends off. I re-spoked/trued both wheels and it rides like butter. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1642603
> 
> ...



Hey Shawn, Really nice old Elgin... RideOn... Mark..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 1, 2022)

OhioJones said:


> After my mom passed unexpectedly, I sold all but one. For over two years this Elgin sat in it's shipping box, before ending up at my storage unit. I knew there'd come a time when I'd need this bicycle as much as it needs me. That time finally came.
> 
> Now, If only I could remember how to mount the front wheel with a fork with one open, one closed end. 😔
> View attachment 1643143



That's easy, slide the axle into the closed end first then the axle into the slotted end.. Easy enough..


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 1, 2022)

Davis built 1919 frame. Original plan was to lace some 700c rim’s with period hubs and make it a rider. Frame has an ugly repair, fork is bent, stem is broken with half stuck, Corbin(I think) hub missing some parts.


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 1, 2022)

Broke down this '68 Murray Eliminator I bought recently. It's all OG down to the tubes. Some light rust and crud but overall in great condition and evidently stored well and not ridden a lot.

The wheels were laced as typical for these type bikes with no consideration of where the valve stem hole would be (or should be) in relation to the spoke cross. I relaced them properly plus it was a lot easier to clean them as well. I did not overhaul the Shimano rear hub - it is operating very smoothly as is, just a light oiling was all it needed. The Excel Mark 80 front hub was overhauled and it was good to have the wheelset knocked out.

Detailing on the front end  section went well and the chrome turned out nicely. Didn't have any citric acid on hand to use with the brass hand brush on the chrome but white vinegar works in a pinch. The chrome on these bikes is quite thin and scratches easily.

Brass hand brush and oil was used on spokes, fender struts, axle nuts, etc. The fork paint was just cleaned lightly and it will get deoxidized and waxed before it is done.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 2, 2022)

bikemonkey said:


> Broke down this '68 Murray Eliminator I bought recently. It's all OG down to the tubes. Some light rust and crud but overall in great condition and evidently stored well and not ridden a lot.
> 
> The wheels were laced as typical for these type bikes with no consideration of where the valve stem hole would be (or should be) in relation to the spoke cross. I relaced them properly plus it was a lot easier to clean them as well. I did not overhaul the Shimano rear hub - it is operating very smoothly as is, just a light oiling was all it needed. The Excel Mark 80 front hub was overhauled and it was good to have the wheelset knocked out.
> 
> ...



🦄🦄🦄🦄🚴🏻‍♀️🚴🏻‍♀️🚴🏻‍♀️🚴🏻‍♀️🚴🏻‍♀️😎👍


----------



## andysto73 (Dec 2, 2022)

phantom said:


> Painted the rack I got from BB's. Frame is from a 79 Spitfire. Locking fork with key from a 51 Panther. Chainguard from a 63 Traveler. Tank is a no horn repro. Cut about two inches off handlebar ends. Repro Oval Scripted grips. RIL working speedometer ( probably will replace with Crown, Cadet or Schwinn ) Seat was black and sprayed with leather interior paint. Wheels have HD spokes and are about 1/4 " wider than S2's. I may look for a Phantom front fender that I can cut the ends off and make two bobber fenders out of it. My "budget build" got busted. I am all in on this at $380
> 
> View attachment 1741859
> 
> ...



Really digging the look of this one as you have it..fenderless and with the rack. Might have to try that on one of my bikes!


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 2, 2022)

Nothing to crazy other than get the seat in place I got from @Hoagie57 for the 47 Schwinn.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 3, 2022)

Musical seats day. The Brooks B33 I ordered months ago finally showed up. It will go on the Gazelle, the Brooks B67 from there will move to something which needs better accommodations and so on down the line until one of the lesser machines looses its modern plastic junk. There’s some kind of Darwinian thing happening here...


----------



## tryder (Dec 3, 2022)

This "diamond in the ruff" landed on my doorstep in one long box last Friday.
Excellent packing job and even tension straps on the exterior!
I wish I had taken a photo of the box.
Anyway I thought I would get started on disassembly yesterday afternoon.






I like old bikes and old tools.













It was nice and brisk.  
Most everything came apart quickly. 
Every thread must have been nicely greased on assembly.







And I only dropped a master link.
Thank you Schwinn.
Thank you Crescent Tools.
More next week.


----------



## ian (Dec 3, 2022)

tryder said:


> This "diamond in the ruff" landed on my doorstep in one long box last Friday.
> Excellent packing job and even tension straps on the exterior!
> I wish I had taken a photo of the box.
> Anyway I thought I would get started on disassembly yesterday afternoon.
> ...



Sweet work area! Nice ride as well.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 3, 2022)

madpixl said:


> I guess I should work on the SN research at this point... Which is the catalog number?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1743221




46060 is the catalog number.


----------



## palepainter (Dec 4, 2022)

Picked this one up from classifieds.  Early Colson frame.  Work in progress.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 4, 2022)

Next up is this 40 BA307…the idea is to finish this up for my wife for Christmas…of course this is more for me than her so it’s just a fun thing to do and bring it out Christmas morning with a big bow on it.
Stripped it down for detailing and servicing.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 4, 2022)

palepainter said:


> Picked this one up from classifieds.  Early Colson frame.  Work in progress.
> 
> View attachment 1744989



Great looking build did well !!!


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Dec 5, 2022)

Made some progress today on assembling my 'partscaster' Jaguar Mark IV build.


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 7, 2022)

Did some fork straightening today. Think it came out ok. After a lot of research I believe this may be a 1919 Davis built Sears Master.


----------



## higgens (Dec 8, 2022)

I worked on this little 16 inch colson


----------



## BrianInPA (Dec 10, 2022)

Finished cleaning up a 1954 Firestone Special Cruiser last night.  Didn't realize when I got it but someone had painted the fenders red.  Was happy that came off with a little stripper and a toothbrush, revealing these pretty pinstripes!


----------



## ballooney (Dec 10, 2022)

Got a little further on the B3 today…


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 11, 2022)

..


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 13, 2022)

Just took this ride for a shake down. Ready to put guard on.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 13, 2022)

Ill done except the bells and whistles. I aged the new HD spring in apple cider to match the rest of this ride .


----------



## rodomotive (Dec 15, 2022)

Acquired this Ross Barracuda a few months ago, disassembled it, trued wheels, cleaned, polished, detailed etc and just did the final adjustment setting the shift linkage on the 3 speed hub so now it's officially completed and ready for display.
Note: to my knowledge the bike is 99% original, I replaced the hardened brake pads with a set of NOS pads.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 15, 2022)

Finished up the 40 Hollywood today.  Will be a “just for fun” Christmas present for my wife.


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 16, 2022)

Does last night count? Lol. Finished washing parts (everything covered in mud-came to me that way) for my Firestone Flame GTO project and disassembled the wheels. Ordered some new black bricks for my recently acquired '62 Schwinn Typhoon. Can't wait to get going on that one!


----------



## Sven (Dec 16, 2022)

Don't Hate....I am trying to get these jewels for my father in law who plans on giving them to the extremely economically challenged kids near him. 





I dont have a picture of the Huffy this wheel came off.



It was so out of whack, I just started from scratch. 



I can't believe how the components on these bikes ...well are cheap crap.
Anyway...don't bust a knuckle


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2022)

FEDEX dropped this off today so I put it together before the wife got home and got it in the bike room!


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Dec 16, 2022)

Continued putting my ‘partscaster’ Jaguar together.  Took it for it’s first test ride tonight, so far, so good!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 17, 2022)

Sven said:


> Don't Hate....I am trying to get these jewels for my father in law who plans on giving them to the extremely economically challenged kids near him.
> View attachment 1752468View attachment 1752469
> I dont have a picture of the Huffy this wheel came off.
> View attachment 1752471
> ...



Great work @Sven!


----------



## Rayder (Dec 17, 2022)

1964 AMf Roadmaster skyrider deluxe


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 17, 2022)

Put a new saddle on the Pierce Motor Bike.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 17, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Put a new saddle on the Pierce Motor Bike.
> 
> View attachment 1752840
> 
> ...



Very nice Troxel,,,


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 19, 2022)

The Best Christmas Present Ever!!!
If your a dad, you will totally understand!
Saturday my son Buzz and I spent the day working on the back of my shop together. The kids are very busy with jobs, plans, and life in general now a days. A day with your Son, PRICELESS!
Not to mention I now have room for some of my Monark survivors overflow!!!


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 19, 2022)

Finished buffing my Firestone Flame GTO parts, then waxed and polished everything. Cleaned up the front wheel, just need to do the rear and then I'm getting close to being ready to reassemble!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 20, 2022)

Dialing in this 38, so many small details to get it up and running! Lights, horn, drum brakes, crazy but a great winter challenge!


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 21, 2022)

A few days ago I tossed the bearings, cups, and axle guts to my Firestone GTO project into my 'parts washer' (a 5 gallon bucket sawed in half, filled with gasoline). When I got home last night I picked 'em out nice and clean, rinsed them off and have them ready to clean up a bit on the wire wheel. The new tires for my '62 Typhoon showed up too! Can't wait to get started on that one!


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 21, 2022)

She's all apart and the cleanup has begun.


----------



## rodomotive (Dec 21, 2022)

I acquired this Ross "BEAST" a little while ago, disassembled it, trued wheels, cleaned, polished, detailed etc and just did the final adjustment setting the shift linkage on the 3 speed hub so now it's officially completed and ready for display.
Note: to my knowledge the bike is 99% original, I replaced the hardened rear brake pads with a set of NOS pads.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 22, 2022)

Okay, this is more of a what bike did you start to work on today but the weather laughed at you.

Knew the winter bomb cyclone 🌀 was coming,  winds were supposed to hit about 11am.

Got the bike out of the barn at 7am, headed to the garage and bam, 45mph wind hits with stinging cold.  So the 37 Colson sits in the backyard freezing without the Morrow serviced or the chain treads installed. 


Perhaps on the 26th.


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 22, 2022)

Tearing in to the original wheels off this Colson grill tank.  Front axle for the model W hub was chewed up a bit so on the look out for a replacement.  Rear model D was in great condition including a nice ND cog. Back together and now time to true the rims.


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 22, 2022)

Good day to stay inside and lace wheels. The Paramount is coming along


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 23, 2022)

..


----------



## Majdotkool (Dec 23, 2022)

New glory for this 1954 Rollfast. I was pretty much born an Elvis fan, so a custom bike was inevitable, the horn actually plays Blue Suede shoes! Matt does amazing work!


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 24, 2022)

Majdotkool said:


> New glory for this 1954 Rollfast. I was pretty much born an Elvis fan, so a custom bike was inevitable, the horn actually plays Blue Suede shoes! Matt does amazing work!
> 
> View attachment 1756619
> 
> ...



One of a kind and tons of great character!!! Love it man 👨


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 24, 2022)

Richard Pope said:


> One of a kind and tons of great character!!! Love it man 👨



I’d ride it by Lisa Marie’s Mansion and Sing Blue Christmas!!!!😻


----------



## Majdotkool (Dec 24, 2022)

Richard Pope said:


> I’d ride it by Lisa Marie’s Mansion and Sing Blue Christmas!!!!😻



It will likely be on a trip to Graceland before too long! it should get some looks there!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 25, 2022)

I started a new pig bike project yesterday for the Musclebike Buildoff over on RRB called J.C. Piggins using this 24" late 50's Murray I picked up last summer for $43.











Shortly after finding the bike I came across a girls Murray with the seat/sissy bar needed & fat 24"x2.5" rear tire.
















I got the bike into Napoleon mode (Blownapart) & found all the grease in the bike as hard as shellac!













My ultrasonic cleaner made short work of cleaning.(pics later)

Hoping to have time today to start polish/protect to ready everything for assembly. However, with late Christmas start & decent weather coming, may have to go ride instead. ✌️


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 25, 2022)

Finally finished the gift for my niece, except for couldn’t get correct seat….anyone in the spirit to help finish it off, let me know….merry Christmas 






Forgot the coolest part…


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 26, 2022)

Worked on this crusty Schwinn Dx “ Badged Majestic” I picked up Saturday. Had to replace the skiptooth chain, straighten chainring. Took off guard and straightened it. The seat was just a pan and not correct, found a Frankenstein seat I had that is period correct and fits patina of bike. Continued cleaning frame, tank, fenders, guard and rims.with wd and 600 grit wet dry paper. Smoothed crust on  bars , light cleaning on chrome . Put some black fat franks  tires on. Just need to clean a little more , apply some boiled linseed oil and find a torpedo headlight and rear reflector. At some point I’ll straighten rear fender and re grease. Rides good now!


----------



## JRE (Dec 26, 2022)

Worked in the war time Manton&Smith victory bike and 50's Hiawatha girls bikes l. Getting them rideable and ready to take to the next swap.meet in March


----------



## dasberger (Dec 26, 2022)

Been a minute since I've had a bike in the stand... I did have the sticks on the bench for a good tune and wax before our trip out to Utah last week...





Nearly 200" in Big Cottonwood Canyon by mid December... Yee Haw! And our daughter absolutely crushed it!  Nothing like smiles and family runs till last chair!  Who needs pizza when you got french fries 😎





@SKPC about time you packed it up out there and head east!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 27, 2022)

I spent the afternoon yesterday beginning the tedious task of internal parts cleaning on JC Piggins. The ultrasonic cleaner was a life saver as all the grease was hard as a rock. The rear hub wouldn't come apart the normal way. It came loose from the brake side as the clutch was glued to the driver with hardened grease. I had to use a heat gun from inside & when it got hot enough the driver unscrewed itself with gravity. 






Apparently pics of the chain & a couple other parts are too big to upload.....

Got the hubs polished & half way up the spokes. 



Will clean up the rims & other half of spokes and nipples after I put the hubs together & true the wheels. 



Had a moment when my heart skipped a beat. There was a sticky substance around the head tube so I sprayed it with Simple green to clean it off, let it sit for a  moment & wiped. It took some paint with it! 🤯 You can still see some of the sticky residue around the badge & bearing cups. I don't have another badge so not sure what I'm going to do about that yet...




On a positive note, the front tire is in great shape & will likely reuse.🙂


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 27, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I spent the afternoon yesterday beginning the tedious task of internal parts cleaning on JC Piggins. The ultrasonic cleaner was a life saver as all the grease was hard as a rock. The rear hub wouldn't come apart the normal way. It came loose from the brake side as the clutch was glued to the driver with hardened grease. I had to use a heat gun from inside & when it got hot enough the driver unscrewed itself with gravity. View attachment 1758321
> 
> View attachment 1758323
> Apparently pics of the chain & a couple other parts are too big to upload.....
> ...



I have one you can have if you want.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 27, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> I have one you can have if you want.
> 
> View attachment 1758336




Awesome! I would be happy to make a trade if you need something for one of your bikes. I have lots of stuff but not many loose badges. Thanks! I've never seen Simple Green have an issue with paint. Maybe whatever the sticky residue was had something to do with it. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 27, 2022)

madpixl said:


> I guess I should work on the SN research at this point... Which is the catalog number?
> 
> View attachment 1743220



1960 Flightliner


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 27, 2022)

The other day, when I was going to work on the 37 Colson, and the cold front hit, I left it out in the yard. It sat through 40+ hours of sub freezing temperatures and then over the next few days it never got above 35.

Anyway I noticed some paint loss today.

Kinda interesting.


----------



## ian (Dec 27, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> The other day, when I was going to work on the 37 Colson, and the cold front hit, I left it out in the yard. It sat through 40+ hours of sub freezing temperatures and then over the next few days it never got above 35.
> 
> Anyway I noticed some paint loss today.
> 
> ...



Frostbite?


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 28, 2022)

RidinRelics said:


> Worked on this crusty Schwinn Dx “ Badged Majestic” I picked up Saturday. Had to replace the skiptooth chain, straighten chainring. Took off guard and straightened it. The seat was just a pan and not correct, found a Frankenstein seat I had that is period correct and fits patina of bike. Continued cleaning frame, tank, fenders, guard and rims.with wd and 600 grit wet dry paper. Smoothed crust on  bars , light cleaning on chrome . Put some black fat franks  tires on. Just need to clean a little more , apply some boiled linseed oil and find a torpedo headlight and rear reflector. At some point I’ll straighten rear fender and re grease. Rides good now!View attachment 1758230
> View attachment 1758231
> 
> View attachment 1758232



Great effort well worth the time looks cool and will enjoy long time! Another one saved and enjoyed. Thank you


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 29, 2022)

SALUDOS @ TODOS.!!! ✌️🤝✌️












My buddy N...ProjecTooooo.!..🥰👀🧐🙏
Congrats.!!! MUCHACHONES 👏 👏 👏

Listen, Listen.!!..Most of good guys or,
@ Lots...CABERS love Originals bikes..

We.!!!Just love Originals or Restore..
Noooo, Noooo.!! Problema... 👀 🥰👀


Another.!!!!...1...👀 🥰😜👀



👏👏👏✌️😙😎✌️👏👏😜

BTW...FELIZ AÑO NUEVO.! 2023, in Advance.!
🎉🎊🎆🎇🎆🎊🎉=BE HAPPY.!


----------



## ozzie (Dec 29, 2022)

Mother nature finally provided me with a great day for spraying. I grabbed the 2 cans of Mopar engine orange I bought months ago and left them in the sun before spraying out the final color. After waiting about 20 minutes I began the arduous task of peeling off the masking tape.

The final result is decent enough for my klunker build. This is the first 2 color finish I have done on a bike and it turned out much better than I anticipated. I will wait a week for the paint to dry before putting the bike back together. 

Have a happy new year. all the best, Ozzie


----------



## ozzie (Dec 30, 2022)

I fitted the original B.F. Goodrich badge. Now i am off for the last ride of the year.


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 31, 2022)

Here's a phantom I have been wanting to start on for a while now  , I hope to get it done for spring  , test fitting everything then i will tear it clean & grease everything ,  been trying to buy this seat & fenders from a older gentleman friend of mine for about 3 years now & finally got the deal done , I will add more pictures soon , happy new year cabers 😁


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 31, 2022)

The Annual New Year's Day Ride on Tacoma's waterfront is tomorrow. Serviced the '41 Liberty and installed a new chain. Tuned up a '55 Starlet for the Mrs. and a '55 D-19 for our friend John to ride.


----------



## ian (Jan 1, 2023)

Got the new white grips from @tanksalot 
on the '28 Colson,  and the new 700c cream tires that I got for me for Xmas.... Gonna start the New Year out
right.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 1, 2023)

I started assembling my 1936 B.F. Goodrich
klunker project. I wasn’t happy with the bright yellow Maxxis branding on the tires I got in a swap so I went over it with tire black.

I still have the chain, brakes, derailleurs and cables to sort out. It will have 3 x 1 gearing using the 3 chainrings in the front and a Sturmey Archer drum brake/freewheel hub out back.


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 1, 2023)

Finally finished up the 71 Paramount today.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 1, 2023)

ozzie said:


> I started assembling my 1936 B.F. Goodrich
> klunker project. I wasn’t happy with the bright yellow Maxxis branding on the tires I got in a swap so I went over it with tire black.
> 
> I still have the chain, brakes, front derailleur and cables to sort out. It will have 3 x 1 gearing using the 3 chainrings in the front and a Sturmey Archer drum brake/freewheel hub out back.
> ...



Gonna have to put a chain tensioner’s on the back to take up the slack?


----------



## higgens (Jan 1, 2023)

Got my chain guard on and a test ride


----------



## ozzie (Jan 1, 2023)

BFGforme said:


> Gonna have to put a chain tensioner’s on the back to take up the slack?



I haven’t fitted the rear derailleur yet. Attached are some photos of the bike before I pulled it down for paint.


----------



## tech549 (Jan 2, 2023)

picked this up yesterday mainly for the parts to finish a couple of projects.
got one 90% complete


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 2, 2023)

I replaced the Electra WWs on this bike with some blackwall Knobby knock-offs...

'86 Taiwan Cruiser...


----------



## RidinRelics (Jan 2, 2023)

I’ve been working on my 1920’s Mead Ranger barn find. Thought I might try Oxalic acid on this bike but white on tank cleaned up quick and easy so sticking with wd and 

000 steel wool.


----------



## Brian (Jan 2, 2023)

Dug deep in my shed to pull out this Buzz Bike 2+1 earlier this week. Had it down to the frame removing about 2 coats of overspray paint. Original paint is pretty rough but at least still there. Got it mostly back together today so it can start its search for a new home soon.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 3, 2023)

Brian said:


> Dug deep in my shed to pull out this Buzz Bike 2+1 earlier this week. Had it down to the frame removing about 2 coats of overspray paint. Original paint is pretty rough but at least still there. Got it mostly back together today so it can start its search for a new home soon.
> 
> View attachment 1762016




Darn! I just spent my disposable cash on a new pistol/accessories & upgrades for my shotgun since I'm out of room for bikes. 🤦‍♂️ 😂😂

I'm sure there will be much interest in that sweet little bike and your mailbox is filling as I type this. Very cool bike.😎😎 GLWS!!


----------



## Sportyworty (Jan 3, 2023)

Love to see a deal or no deal on this one!


----------



## Matthew Vacanti (Jan 3, 2023)

Finally got the fork and stem off this 1940s Roadmaster.  Now its off to Groody Brothers for some new paint - Maroon and Cream with orange outlines.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 3, 2023)

I've been pecking away at my pig bike project the past week. Scrubbing, prepping & protecting parts to get ready for assembly. Going to get wax done today & hope to get this thing on wheels so I can see if a longer crank will work.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 3, 2023)

My god, I hate these style/era bikes. Lol But this one was a freebie today. At least it's not a Free Spirit.
















Haven't ever tried to date a Huffy this late model, but I'm guessing it's an 81 model? Please correct me if I'm wrong.




I didn't hear what model it was until it was already parked in my driveway. The bike actually surprised me in terms of condition and ride. It just needed some ergonomic adjustments and a quick rig of the shift cable. It was set to only work in 2nd and 3rd, Ha. Tires aired up straight on the bead and it rides great for a 20min tuneup


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2023)

I pulled this lady down from the rafters this past weekend where she's been hanging for the past few years. I needed a pre-33 bike for my girl to ride to the Holiday Motor Excursion, so mounted a wheelset and vintage looking Brooks to get her on the road. Well, I didn't realize how tall it was(my girl is 5'3" and 3/8"🙃), so it didn't work out as planned. I was planning to order up a set of Noah's wheels, lace them to some period-ish hubs, do some touch up & have some pins applied for a proper build, but I guess that won't be happening. I'm on the lookout for a shorter frame if anyone happens to have one.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 3, 2023)

I finished my '36 BFG Klunker today. Its been a low budget build using mostly decent quality parts scavenged from a couple of cheap 80's mountain bikes. It is light, fast, rides super   smooth and brakes well. I hope to take it for a long shakedown ride tomorrow.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 4, 2023)

This is what happens when you find yourself thinking, "I don't have enough seats in the shop." ....and you have an abundance of beautiful yet useless coppertone frames laying around.

I call it the BSS-1, the BS Station!



Making good use of a Big Bertha seat. Lol


----------



## ian (Jan 4, 2023)

WillWork4Parts said:


> This is what happens when you find yourself thinking, "I don't have enough seats in the shop." ....and you have an abundance of beautiful yet useless coppertone frames laying around.
> 
> I call it the BSS-1, the BS Station!
> View attachment 1762892
> Making good use of a Big Bertha seat. Lol



That would make a great stool for picking a guitar!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 4, 2023)

So I had an extra long 7 style seatpost made for the 37 Colson out of 5/8" steel bar, figured I would use a seatpost shim like I have on other bikes. However, Colson had the wisdom to use a 3/4" i.d. as opposed to 7/8" like a lot of other bikes.  Had no luck finding a 3/4" o.d. to 5/8" o.d. shim.   However I did find a keyed shaft bushing and it worked like a charm.

Still need to service the Morrow coaster or just lace a New Departure in the rear wheel.

















Need to flare the end perhaps..


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 4, 2023)

ian said:


> That would make a great stool for picking a guitar!



Hadn't thought of that! Had to go try it out. Using the handlebars as a foot rest really does put your leg at the right height for an acoustic. Unfortunately my feet kept sliding off the side, just too narrow near the bend/stem.

Hhmmm, I might have to put cranks and pedals on it and make them adjustable....if I can think of a less time consuming way to do it.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Monday at 4:47 AM)

SALUDOS @ TODOS.!!!













PRONTO,PRONTO, PRONTO.!!!...
 👍 👏🤝🥰👏🤝👀👀👀😜
Mucho" Ruido=SIDEWALK. BEE,BEE,BEEEE.!




BTW...HAVE A BLESS DAY WITH FAMILY.!! &. FRIENDS.!!...🤝✌️🙏👍🤝


----------



## oldfart36 (Yesterday at 4:53 AM)

Wrong thread, Sorry.


----------



## Goldenrod (Yesterday at 5:21 AM)

Two cold riders who braved the winter to ride fastbacks.  Goldenrod and Mr.



 Monarch.  We should have put them in the trashcan and snapped a picture.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Yesterday at 5:29 AM)

Goldenrod said:


> Two cold riders who braved the winter to ride fastbacks.  Goldenrod and Mr.View attachment 1765862
> 
> Monarch.  We should have put them in the trashcan and snapped a picture.



They really ought to tell ya how easy it is to wheelie those things! Then of course, yours decided to fall apart before we got too injured!


----------



## Goldenrod (Yesterday at 6:14 AM)

MrMonark13 said:


> They really ought to tell ya how easy it is to wheelie those things! Then of course, yours decided to fall apart before we got too injured!



A little wrenching after you left and the skinny war horse can wheelie to Canada and back.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Yesterday at 6:41 AM)

Goldenrod said:


> A little wrenching after you left and the skinny war horse can wheelie to Canada and back.



Ill have to test it!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Yesterday at 2:34 PM)

Spent the last few weeks dialing in this Motorbike @bobcycles restored 20 or so years ago. It’s a double drum brake pain in the a$$. I added an interior tank light for fun. 😂🙈


----------



## Minky Phantom (Yesterday at 2:54 PM)




----------



## palepainter (Yesterday at 8:54 PM)

I have been slowly getting the old Emblem finished with some detailing.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Today at 5:50 AM)

palepainter said:


> I have been slowly getting the old Emblem finished with some detailing.  View attachment 1766255View attachment 1766256View attachment 1766257



Digging the graphic!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Today at 10:24 AM)

I installed the seat on JC Piggins while getting this pig back together for the Muscle Bike Buildoff to finally try out the ridiculous bars. I really like them & may not even try others in the pile. Just find a stem that fits the steer tube better & clamps tight on the bars. I really like the stem in the mock up because it puts the bar loooow & has a wide clamp. Just to small to fit tight in the steer tube to be safe. Getting close to being finished.













Then, being a bikaholic, got distracted & gave in to temptation I've resisted for a month. FINALLY found a home for the valve caps that have been taking up space on my pegboard for several years.


----------



## ian (Today at 10:26 AM)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I installed the seat on JC Piggins while getting this pig back together for the Muscle Bike Buildoff to finally try out the ridiculous bars. I really like them & may not even try others in the pile. Just find a stem that fits the steer tube better & clamps tight on the bars. I really like the stem in the mock up because it puts the bar loooow & has a wide clamp. Just to small to fit tight in the steer tube to be safe. Getting close to being finished.View attachment 1766378View attachment 1766381View attachment 1766375View attachment 1766384View attachment 1766383View attachment 1766385
> 
> Then, being a bikaholic, got distracted & gave in to temptation I've resisted for a month. FINALLY found a home for the valve caps that have been taking up space on my pegboard for several years.View attachment 1766377View attachment 1766374View attachment 1766376View attachment 1766382View attachment 1766379View attachment 1766380View attachment 1766372View attachment 1766371View attachment 1766373



I thought the valve caps were wire nuts!!


----------



## Lonestar (Today at 10:27 AM)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I installed the seat on JC Piggins while getting this pig back together for the Muscle Bike Buildoff to finally try out the ridiculous bars. I really like them & may not even try others in the pile. Just find a stem that fits the steer tube better & clamps tight on the bars. I really like the stem in the mock up because it puts the bar loooow & has a wide clamp. Just to small to fit tight in the steer tube to be safe. Getting close to being finished.View attachment 1766378View attachment 1766381View attachment 1766375View attachment 1766384View attachment 1766383View attachment 1766385
> 
> Then, being a bikaholic, got distracted & gave in to temptation I've resisted for a month. FINALLY found a home for the valve caps that have been taking up space on my pegboard for several years.View attachment 1766377View attachment 1766374View attachment 1766376View attachment 1766382View attachment 1766379View attachment 1766380View attachment 1766372View attachment 1766371View attachment 1766373



That's awesome Eric!
Please let us know what you think of that Framed bike...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Today at 10:51 AM)

Thanks Lars! I've read good things about it's performance being on par with bikes 4/more times the cost. Was on CL. The guy had 2 shipped, built one up & gave it to his son & kept this for a while. Can't beat N.I.B. for $200 (Black Sabbath wrote a song about it!) or build something for that kind of money. First impressions: serviceable welds & feels solid. Some parts are lower quality as you'd expect for a budget type bike but parts that usually end up being swapped out any way. Fairly light weight being 6061 aluminum. Great for getting going with something like this! Will set up & run it this way, out of the box with some tuning for optimal performance for a while to get used to it but have a couple changes in mind to reflect my time in the Air Force. It's about time to learn to wheelie & stuff although I was very successful racing XC MTB. I've always been about getting to the finish line first in any bike. Tricks are for kids! Lol!

That's funny @ian !! Sorry for the poor pics. I certainly see your confusion. They are actually nicely machined aluminum tiny bombs! It was dark & orange background makes my camera goofy. Makes the green much brighter too. It's a nice Army green actually. Will get some pics in good light to share in the Sunday Show & Tell.


----------



## Lonestar (Today at 10:55 AM)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks Lars! I've read good things about it's performance being on par with bikes 4/more times the cost. Was on CL. The guy had 2 shipped, built one up & gave it to his son & kept this for a while. Can't beat N.I.B. for $200 (Black Sabbath wrote a song about it!) or build something for that kind of money. First impressions: serviceable welds & feels solid. Some parts are lower quality as you'd expect for a budget type bike but parts that usually end up being swapped out any way. Fairly light weight being 6061 aluminum. Great for getting going with something like this! Will set up & run it this way, out of the box with some tuning for optimal performance for a while to get used to it but have a couple changes in mind to reflect my time in the Air Force. It's about time to learn to wheelie & stuff although I was very successful racing XC MTB. I've always been about getting to the finish line first in any bike. Tricks are for kids! Lol!
> 
> That's funny @ian !! Sorry for the poor pics. I certainly see your confusion. They are actually nicely machined aluminum tiny bombs! It was dark & orange background makes my camera goofy. Makes the green much brighter too. It's a nice Army green actually. Will get some pics in good light to share in the Sunday Show & Tell.



(Black Sabbath wrote a song about it!)

😆 🤘


----------



## ian (Today at 12:14 PM)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks Lars! I've read good things about it's performance being on par with bikes 4/more times the cost. Was on CL. The guy had 2 shipped, built one up & gave it to his son & kept this for a while. Can't beat N.I.B. for $200 (Black Sabbath wrote a song about it!) or build something for that kind of money. First impressions: serviceable welds & feels solid. Some parts are lower quality as you'd expect for a budget type bike but parts that usually end up being swapped out any way. Fairly light weight being 6061 aluminum. Great for getting going with something like this! Will set up & run it this way, out of the box with some tuning for optimal performance for a while to get used to it but have a couple changes in mind to reflect my time in the Air Force. It's about time to learn to wheelie & stuff although I was very successful racing XC MTB. I've always been about getting to the finish line first in any bike. Tricks are for kids! Lol!
> 
> That's funny @ian !! Sorry for the poor pics. I certainly see your confusion. They are actually nicely machined aluminum tiny bombs! It was dark & orange background makes my camera goofy. Makes the green much brighter too. It's a nice Army green actually. Will get some pics in good light to share in the Sunday Show & Tell.



Haha @Mr. Monkeyarms . I was being facetious.....


----------



## RidinRelics (Today at 12:46 PM)

Been working on my ‘20’s Ranger, this weekend I put some 20” wheels and balloons on it to make it rideable and went for a long ride
couple days ago I found a good deal on a 700c coaster wheelset on ebay, I ordered for another motobike I’m working on cuz I kinda liked 26’s on this. Was shocked when I got em yesterday. This morning decided I needed to see what they look like on this.( Really glad I did!) Dug out some 700x 38 olive green Gravel King gravel tires I had and mounted those. Took the stickers off the rims.  Had to file 3/8 axle to fit dropouts and enlarge holes in fender braces and truss rod ends

put the cross brace bars back on and the original pedals which are crusty but the blocks are  good and they function well.

the original seat was half gone so I found an old brooks that fit patina on bike , to use till I can score a long spring saddle. The bike rides fantastic, I’ve only had a few weeks and it was fresh out of barn when I got, so really happy with progress I’ve made. Need  to get some schrader tubes for wheels, presta all I had in this size. Can’t wait to go for a ride on  it! Still a lot of work to do…


----------



## Lonestar (Today at 1:00 PM)

Rode the '80/'81 Typhoon around my neighborhood after an early day at work...









I had Jimi Hendrix playin' in my head on my ride...must have come to life in these 2 pics!


----------



## RidinRelics (Today at 1:05 PM)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I installed the seat on JC Piggins while getting this pig back together for the Muscle Bike Buildoff to finally try out the ridiculous bars. I really like them & may not even try others in the pile. Just find a stem that fits the steer tube better & clamps tight on the bars. I really like the stem in the mock up because it puts the bar loooow & has a wide clamp. Just to small to fit tight in the steer tube to be safe. Getting close to being finished.View attachment 1766378View attachment 1766381View attachment 1766375View attachment 1766384View attachment 1766383View attachment 1766385
> 
> Then, being a bikaholic, got distracted & gave in to temptation I've resisted for a month. FINALLY found a home for the valve caps that have been taking up space on my pegboard for several years.View attachment 1766377View attachment 1766374View attachment 1766376View attachment 1766382View attachment 1766379View attachment 1766380View attachment 1766372View attachment 1766371View attachment 1766373



That Higgins looks awesome as a pig bike, that white diamond tufted banana seat looks great on there, really ties in well with wheels and white highlights on frame. Really clean, nice build!


----------



## RidinRelics (Today at 1:13 PM)

palepainter said:


> I have been slowly getting the old Emblem finished with some detailing.  View attachment 1766255View attachment 1766256View attachment 1766257



A first glance I really care for the  the panels between truss rods and fork. Then a light went off , that’s really unique( hard  to come up with original ideas) and I really like it, looks good. You really pump out nice looking customs. I really enjoy building customs also. Always enjoy looking at your stuff. In my opinion your muscle bike build should win RRB buildoff. Fantastic job!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Today at 3:38 PM)

Got to play with mein speichen und nippel today!! Lol


Laced in a yellow band kickback for a friend of mine. Had to perform some miracle work to get this one true...or as close as it can make it back to without breaking spokes. Started out with about 6mm pull to the left and to the right.





Has some serious kinks in the sidewall where someone tried to "tweak" it before. Told him I couldn't guarantee anything.



Ended up with about 2mm pull to only one side.



Laced that one up for him too.☝️





Got some bling mounted to the 41 and installed some NOS B.F. Goodrich tires on it today too!


----------

